# May Mummies! Congrats Missy, Genna, Jexer72!



## DolceBella

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/MAY-2.gifhttps://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/may.gif
​
Were invading in a matter of days so heres the new place all ready for us to go into :D

Still got the due dates list up but also going to add in text buddies so if you can let me know ill add them in :D

The link for the blinkie at the bottom has been changed to link to this thread now, dont forget to change it!


*May 1st
*
*NatalieW ~ Little Girl Isobel arrived 22nd April weighing 7lb 3oz*
FallenAngel
faille

*May 2nd*

*Charlieann ~ Little Boy Thomas Ali arrived 13th May*

*May 3rd *

Baboo 
oox_tasha_xoo 
*ArcaneGirl ~ Little Boy Alexander David arrived 23rd April weighing 6lb 11oz*
*Dannydustcart ~ Little Girl Erica Sarah arrived 10th May weighing 7lb 12oz*
*Plus2 ~ Twins arrived 31st March
* 
*May 4th*

*Laura85 ~ Little Girl Amelia Grace arrived 8th May weighing 7lb 10oz* 
Sam040509 
*Buzzy ~ Little Girl Indiana Molly arrived 8th May weighing 3.7kg* 

*May 5th* 

*Snettyb ~ Little Boy Jacob arrived 11th May weighing 7lb 12oz *
*Mrs Tatty ~ Little Boy Patrick Robert arrived 8th May weighing 9lb 1oz* 
*AngieBaby ~ Little Girl Sarah Mae arrived 8th May weighing 8lb*

*May 6th*

*Samantha_Sarah ~ Little Girl Ruby arrived 10th April weighing 7lb 3oz* 
*Amelia222 ~ Little Girl Alice arrived 13th May*
*Tropicana ~ Little Boy William Arthur John Jones arrived 5th May weighing 8lb 7oz*
Smiler 
Longroadahead 
*Emsy26 ~ Little Boy Theo arrived 24th April weighing 6lb 7oz*
*kaykay ~ Little Girl Millie Louise arrived 15th May weighing 9lb 4oz*

*May 7th *

*FairyWings ~ Little Boy Ryan arrived 2nd May weighing 6lb 13 oz*
FirstTimeBump

*May 8th *

*Rah ~ Little Girl Isobelle Neve arrived 14th May weighing 7lb 12oz*
audaciousanna

*May 9th*

*Dustyx ~ Little Boy Xavier Henry arrived 10th May weighing 6lb 15oz*
*Dona ~ Little Boy Archie arrived 8th February weighing 2lb 6oz*
*Ribboninthesky ~ Little Boy arrived 9th May weighing 9lb *
*Jemma_x ~ Little Boy Connor arrived 28th April weighing 4lb 6oz*
*Emzlouize ~ Mason (RIP) and Aiden arrived 17th March weighing 3lb*



*May 10th*

*Taurustot09 ~ Little Girl Luciana Maisie arrived 14th May weighing 6lb 13oz *
MarshMellow
SoonToBeMrs
Kiree
*moonmagic ~ Little Girl Chloe Amanda arrived 10th May weighing 7lb 9oz*

*May 11th *

Mama1985

*May 12th *

*Bethyb ~ Little Girl Scarlett arrived 14th May weighing 7lb 15oz*
*Clartylou ~ Little Boy Samuel arrived 20th May weighing 7lb 9oz*
*Mama1985 ~ Little Girl Molly May arrived 23rd May* 
Mamalove*

May 13th *

*ruth222 ~ Little Boy Dominic Jack arrived 18th May weighing 9lb 3oz*

*May 14th *

Fluella
gemalems

*May 15th *

*Holden_babez ~ Little Girl Chelsea Rose arrived 8th May weighing 6lb 8oz *
lenoxboxer
poppielia
AnnaHughes

*May 16th*

*Ravelyn ~ Little Boy Riley Scott arrived 11th May weighing 7lb 1oz*
Flo_B
Whiby

*May 17th *

*Kmh2009 ~ Little Boy Zachary arrived 30th May weighing 5lb 13oz*
*MamaK ~ Little Boy Miles arrived 21st May weighing 7lb 6oz*
*Monkeh ~ Little Boy Dexter Adam arrived 29th May weighing 7lb 14oz*
*ecossaise74 ~ Little Boy Carter arrived 29th May weighing 6lb 11oz*

*May 18th 
*
*Sarah0108 ~ Little Girl Harriet Sarah arrived 27th May weighing 8lb 14oz*

*May 19th *

*Lara+sam+bump ~ Little Boy Noah arrived 19th May weighing 8lb 12oz*

*May 20th 
*
*Lesleyann ~ Little Boy Kyle arrived 17th May weighing 7lb 5oz *
*Leighbaby ~ Little Boy Sebastion Stanley arrived 16th May weighing 6lb 9oz* 
Abz1982 
Mum2be1989
*sophiecouldwe ~ Little Boy Lukas arrived 11th May weighing 6lb 13oz*
Charveyron (C section booked for 13th may) ~ Text buddy: Arcanegirl
*kbaker09 ~ Little Girl Amelia May arrived 18th May weighing 7lb 14oz*

*May 21st *

*Kimboowee ~ Little Boy arrived 19th May weighing 6lb 14oz *oursarah
JTmom
*kirsty x ~ Little Boy Jack arrived 2nd June weighing 8lb 8oz*
Faerie ~ Induction scheduled for 30th April

*May 22nd *

BeccaL 
*Mummy2four ~ Little Girl Lacey arrived 11th May weighing 6lb 5oz*
*classyburd ~ Little Boy Archie arrived 29th May weighing 7lb 3oz*

*May 23rd *

*lisaandsprog ~ Little boy Tristan Korey Francis arrived 25th April weighing 5lb 5oz*
lu-lu2009 ~ C/Section scheduled for 19th May


*May 24th *

Lulu 
*Angel2Fire ~ Little Boy Chaise arrived 13th May weighing 7lb 15oz*
Tippsygirlie

*May 25th 
*
*Dolcebella ~ Little Girl Isabella Lynn arrived 19th May weighing 6lb 11oz*
Twist
Chocoholic
Lottie86
*Pink_Witch ~ Little Boy Ernie arrived 14th May weighing 7lb 3oz*

*May 26th *

*Maccy ~ Little Girl Imogen arrived 5th June weighing 8lb 2oz*
*Ajarvis ~ Little Boy Bishop David arrived 21st May weighing 7lb 13oz *
*Shari22 ~ Little Boy Khalil arrived 7th May weighing 6.5lb*
*BabeeAngel ~ Little Girl Aubrey Lynn arrived 1st May weighing 6lb 7oz*
*Magicvw ~ Little Boy Edward James arrived 23rd May*
Kirsten1985
Dreams

*May 27th *

*HaRLeQuiN ~ Little Boy Shea arrived 27th May weighing 9lb 10oz*

*May 28th *

2nd time mum 
Gemma Lou
Soccer6
**angel**
*Missy ~ Little Girl Sapphire arrived 7th June weighing 7lb 13oz*
Shelly05

*May 29th *

Viejita
leash

*May 30th 
*
Waiting Mommy
izziboo08
sexycoupleuk
*AbbleBubba ~ Little Boy Tyler Jay arrived 26th May weighing 7lb 3oz*

*May 31st *

Little C 
*Jexer72 ~ Little Girl Jessica Lucy Mae arrived 8th June weighing 9lb 13oz*
*Ninewest ~ Little Girl Coco Arabella arrived 28th May weighing 6lb 2oz*




https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/MAY-2.gifhttps://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/may.gif
​


----------



## PixieKitty

Oh my wow, can't believe you girls are coming to third trimester already! :D
Welcome all of you, hope you all have a happy third trimester :hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Nice one Arcanegirl! It's nice to know i have a "home" to settle in to when i feel brave enough to officially move over here xx


----------



## Gwizz

Welcome May Mummies!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Monkeh

:shock: Omg, my name is on a list in the third tri *is scared* :lol:

I'm going to go hide out in second tri for another couple of weeks :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:
I just put your buddies in too :p muhahahaha


----------



## Emsy26

I'm soooooooooooo scared......can't find nowhere to hide though. Is this place round? No corners.....:rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

I got a text buddy...

sarah_george

Thanx xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Gosh The May Mummies are comming in :) x GOOD LUCK GIRLS


----------



## HannahGraceee

what the hell, who mad your May Mummies club! its so good :(


----------



## NatalieW

I can't belive We're in the third tri already and most of us are in double figures as well... scarey and exciting at the same time!!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

I made the move..... a week early :rofl:


----------



## amelia222

I'm not officially over here for a week still.....but I just noticed I'm in double digits now :wohoo:


----------



## fairywings

Yeah same as me ^ :) I have one week 1 day, but I am in double digits, too. :)

:shock:


----------



## lolly101

WOW!!! It doesn't seem like 2 mins ago the March Mummies were the new kids on the block!!! Welcome over May mummies!!! Happy 3rd tri!!!!:hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Still just a couple of us over there? :lol:


----------



## whiby

Hello! I naughtily sneaked over here for a peek but just wanted to say my due date has changed I am now May 16th! :) /creeps back to 2nd Tri


----------



## Soon2be3

Im moving my big ole belly over here now. 99 Days to go (actually less since Im having a csection) WEEEE


----------



## dannydustcart

OMG!! Its getting real now!

My daughter keeps talking about when the baby is born too!! ooooooo Wont be long before we will all be discussing labuor signs when it only seems like 5 minutes since were were dicussing BFPS and sore boobs


----------



## faille

I'm over here!! (Just been afk from the forums lol)

Booked my parent craft classes today and they start on 16 Feb... I will be 30wks that week, OMG it seems soooo close now.

I'm so excited but so freaking scared too! (not just about labour, about having a tiny little baby calling *me* mum!)


----------



## fairywings

I had my consultant appointment today and was discharged fromm him which was good, back to just Midwife-led care. :)

Or I hope so anyway - I could not do a sample in time for my appointment so had to hand it in before I left and had a trace of protien. :cry: She said about infection but asked if I had any symptoms which I said no. It is being sent away to be tested.

I so hope I will be ok . . . *prays*. And that is my update for now. :) x


----------



## Arcanegirl

That happened to me aswell, i forgot to pee when i woke up so had to do a sample before we left and it was full of glucose :blush:


----------



## snettyb

:happydance: i did it girls, i made the move, i am officially a 3rd trier :happydance:

How are we all feeling today? I'm still having trouble sleeping coz of the pains in my legs and i'm getting wicked BH really strong, i'm thinking its probs a bit early for them but :shrug: there happening! But all in all i'm feeling quite positive and chipper about things, spent ££ today on baby and going shopping monday and tuesday as well :happydance:

I started my 2009 annual leave on tuesday gone, thats for 5 weeks and then i officially start mat leave when i'm bang on 31 weeks. I know i'm leaving early but i truly hate my job and i couldn't wait to get out of there.

Well enough from me, sorry to have gone on but i'm feeling chatty today :)

Hope your all well,

Netty xxx


----------



## baboo

Hi all!
I'm coming over as well now lol, Hope everyones ok and doing well!?
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Well I just ordered all the nursery furniture!!!! Still got to paint the room.

And I am living in a back support as I have problems in my back before pregnancy...

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## dannydustcart

Netty.. i start mat leave at 29 weeks, so im early too


----------



## Emsy26

I don't know whether to make the move early or wait....:blush:
When are you officially in the 3rd Tri...i've read so many different things xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Went on major shooping spree today and pratically have everything now :happydance:

on the downside i can hardly walk due to achey bump and i am sooooooooooooooo irritable atm!


----------



## Soon2be3

Well Ladies Since I went through my whole pregnancy with all of you I thought I'd keep everyone updated (I have moved over to the april board though)

Im now 5cms Baby Chance is Fully engaged! -1 station 90% Thinned. Which means I could go any moment....Very Scary. Little Leah is thriving Chance weighs 2pounds 5ounces, and Leah is 2 pounds 2 ounces. 

Thats 4 pounds and 7 ounces of BABY and plus all that water and everything else.


----------



## dannydustcart

blimey.. your bodies ready!
R u planing natural delivery with your babies or have they arranged a c section for you?


----------



## Arcanegirl

27 weeks today, officially third tri :D

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome to all you lovely May mummies :) And good luck to you all your on the final stretch :yipee: xx


----------



## baboo

I'm fine thanks! been to ikea today to get some things for the nursery :). How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Yayyyy.....I finally made the move!!
I don't want to say goodbye to 2nd Tri yet though, but have said hello to 3rd x

I'm doing good after a few days of pure worry coz bubs weren't moving, but he is back to his old self today. 
Move house at the end of the month...OH has restricted me to cleaning only :hissy:
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Oooooo..........have I moved up a box??
I think I might have..I never know!! :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

You have :D


----------



## Emsy26

Oh Wow......:happydance:
Oh Mannn.....I'm gettin closer and closer :cry:

I'm an emotional wreck..happy sad, happy sad...:rofl:
PETRIFIED!! :hissy:

Sorry, gotta let it out somewhere :rofl:

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Vent away :D

You OH has good choice in football btw ;)


----------



## Emsy26

It's Arsenal everywhere in this house, he's already bought lil ones first Kit :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Cant believe May Mummies are in third tri already! December doesn't seem that long ago.....


----------



## NatalieW

I don't think some of us May ladies can quite believe it either!!


----------



## audaciousanna

Count me in!! Im due May 8th :D xxx


----------



## baboo

congratulations hun and welcome!
x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: audaciousanna

How are may mummies doing? What has everyone got left to buy?? I got pretty much everything, furniture is due on Sat... planning to make sure we get everything by April.. I know when my mum had me I was early...


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Audaciousanna xx

I got cot mattress and a few bits of clothing to buy. 
MIL buying us the I Love My Bear rocker from babies r us, so thats £40 less we have to spend xox


----------



## NatalieW

Aww excellent Emsy. My mum has bought us a hell of a lot of stuff, clothes etc. She's also buying the pram. My dad is buying the moses basket and DH parents are buying cotbed and mattress... But i'm begining to panic we don't have anything in the house!!


----------



## Emsy26

I'm sure you will get everything sorted in time for your new arrival.
We are moving house end of month, so everything is being stored at MIL's, she offered to buy our cot mattress too, but we didn't want to be greedy. Lol xx


----------



## Rah

i still need nearly everything 
starting to get a few bits now as had a panic when i popped over on fri went to mothercare on the sun lol


----------



## Emsy26

You'll be surprised how quickly it all accumulates rah. I thought i had loads but compared to some of the ladies on here, I don't have anything. Lol
Although I got the main bits, I don't have many clothes x


----------



## baboo

I still need to get everything bar the cotbeds and the pram lol, I think I better start shopping. I think we will get the moses baskets at the end of the month though.
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

audaciousanna said:


> Count me in!! Im due May 8th :D xxx

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im not officially over here for a couple of days yet but just letting you know my text buddies are dippy_dee and danapeter36. 

Cant believe im nearly in third tri.


----------



## amelia222

I don't have much at all yet, just some clothes and the stroller and car seat.


----------



## amelia222

Wow, I just noticed I moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## dannydustcart

Anyone else been getting ngihtmares? i keep hacing dreams that my three year old drowns and also that my baby is still born.. they are horrible dreams


----------



## Emsy26

I have bad ones Danny, bout being asaulted in Asda loos by a man with a melted face and also running through dark subways with people on fire. I've also had one about being on a bus with a murderer, can't get his crooked smile and gold tooth out of my head. It is freaky stuff.
I've never had one involving my children though xox


----------



## dannydustcart

They seem so real..... it takes a few mins to realise its a dream!
I seem to get these dreams at the same time i produce milk and get nosebleeds/gums bleed... so im guessing its a hormone surge thing,.


----------



## Emsy26

Thats what I've been told xox
I agree they seem very real, they are very scary.
Does anyone know if it passes in 3rd Tri? xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Think its a pg thing in general to have more vivid dreams.
I had one in second tri that really freaked me out, my OH was having an affair but i still lived in the house with him and ther other woman. He went out and got stabbed and the other woman took her time telling me and i ran out and found him the street with people around him.

Really freaked me out for the whole day after.


----------



## ribboninthesky

Hi ladies, decided that I'll come over here now, as I'm reading more 3rd tri, than 2nd tri threads!

I'm due 9th May & I've got everything I need for the baby now!

I haven't got a text buddy yet though, so if anyone would like to be mine, please PM me and we can swap numbers :) xxx


----------



## kirsty x

im 21st may!! i did leave a post on the may mummys thread but it hasnt been put on :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome over :D

Ill add you in now kirsty :)


----------



## holden_babez

hello ladies.. 
wow 3rd trimester hey.. home stretch now.. woo hoo

Hope we are all doing well...

S & Chelsea


----------



## fairywings

I think I will officially add myself to third tri now, after all I am 27 weeks tomorrow. :) 

*sings*

"It's the final countdown . . ."

Kept singing that when I was in last tri with Amy and now it just pops into my head. :rofl: x


----------



## baboo

welcome over ladies!
xx


----------



## Emsy26

WOOHOO I am officially 3rd Tri, I soooooo hope it flies by xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> WOOHOO I am officially 3rd Tri, I soooooo hope it flies by xox

Yay me too! :happydance:


----------



## soccer6

QUOTE=Arcanegirl;1497956]Welcome over :D

Ill add you in now kirsty :)[/QUOTE]



I'm due on the 28th May, can I join please? :friends:

:hug:


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome to May Mummies Club Soccer6 xx


----------



## Plus2

Can i join??
My due date is the 3rd of May, and i'm on Team Blue and Team Pink.
:dance::dance:


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Plus2 and congrats on your Twinnies xox


----------



## baboo

welcome over everyone!
How is everyone today?. Its snowing here in dundee, so I think I'm just going to make some muffins!
xx


----------



## soccer6

Thanks Baboo

No snow here in Cheshire, I've not been baking, just eating!! lol


----------



## Emsy26

Snow is clearing up here in Atherstone, but just heard we expecting more :cry:

I hate snow :hissy:
So scared I'm going to fall on my bum 8-[


----------



## baboo

I love snow! although I prefer watching it from the window with a nice cup of tea lol
x


----------



## ajarvis

fairywings said:


> I think I will officially add myself to third tri now, after all I am 27 weeks tomorrow. :)
> 
> *sings*
> 
> "It's the final countdown . . ."
> 
> Kept singing that when I was in last tri with Amy and now it just pops into my head. :rofl: x

I'm not actually in third tri yet, but I'm spying on you all :p and now the final countdown song is stuck in my head :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl: Reminds me of when I was counting down to my gender scan, and I was being annoying and posting final countdown videos on my journal from youtube :lol:

I'm gonna have it stuck in my head now too!!


----------



## dannydustcart

We've got loads of snow left. 
But we are expecting loads tonight.

We are in the final count down now arent we.. Im getting sooo nervous now. and excited.
And i keep thinking, what have i done. I found it VERY hard when i had my daughter it felt like my life had been ripped apart.
i do love her, but i struggle now sometimes, im hoping it wont be as emotional upturn second time around... and i get chance to enjoy it more.


----------



## snettyb

Oh my god danny, i feel exactly the same!! It took me 8 month to bond with my son and i found the whole parenting thing really hard. At least this time i know what to expect so in that respect i am well prepared but my ickle man pretty much does everything for himself now and i sometimes think to myself that i'm nuts for starting all over again when he's nearly 7! Can't wait for the baby to arrive tho and i am looking forward to looking after him, i just hope i can bond with him quickly and not have post natal depression this time xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

New girls added in :D


----------



## samantha_sarah

we have pratically all her stuff now and im getting bored lol.............. hmmm maybe il start on labour bag and birth plan :lol:


----------



## NatalieW

samantha_sarah said:


> we have pratically all her stuff now and im getting bored lol.............. hmmm maybe il start on labour bag and birth plan :lol:

You have the 4D scan soon to look forward too!


----------



## samantha_sarah

NatalieW said:


> samantha_sarah said:
> 
> 
> we have pratically all her stuff now and im getting bored lol.............. hmmm maybe il start on labour bag and birth plan :lol:
> 
> You have the 4D scan soon to look forward too!Click to expand...

i know lol but its 3 days away :rofl:


----------



## fairywings

Yay I am 27 weeks today! :) ( will probably still potter everywhere else though as well. :rofl:

Would love a good 4D scan, enjoy yours samantha_sarah. :) x


----------



## amelia222

27 weeks today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats Amelia and fairywings xox


----------



## baboo

congratulations girls!
xx


----------



## Taurustot09

sneaking in two days early lol...:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dannydustcart

Sneak in taurustot!! lol! I came over early too!!
I am now starting to thin about my hospital bag, even though im planning a home birth i need to be prepared incase we have a change of plan dont i!! 
Ive been regulary bouncing on my ball too.. it gets kind of addictive. Does anyone else have a ball.


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> Sneak in taurustot!! lol! I came over early too!!
> I am now starting to thin about my hospital bag, even though im planning a home birth i need to be prepared incase we have a change of plan dont i!!
> Ive been regulary bouncing on my ball too.. it gets kind of addictive. Does anyone else have a ball.

i have one but havnt blown it up lol, errmmm silly question but what we use it for? :blush:


----------



## Kimboowee

Im still stuck in 2nd tri! Feel like the only may mummy there now =[


----------



## dannydustcart

not long and you'll be here lol


----------



## dannydustcart

The birthball... For excerise, to help posture and in labour to will help babys way down the birth canal by assiting gravity.

Girate on the ball for 5 - 10 mins (the helps pelvic floor muscles and posture)
Sit and balance on ball for 5 - 10 mins this helps posture
Bounce.... GRAVITY!!!


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Sneak in taurustot!! lol! I came over early too!!
> I am now starting to thin about my hospital bag, even though im planning a home birth i need to be prepared incase we have a change of plan dont i!!
> Ive been regulary bouncing on my ball too.. it gets kind of addictive. Does anyone else have a ball.


Wow a home birth! This did cross my mind but my OH put his foot firmly down and said NO NO NO!! Probably a good thing really as i didn;t cope to well with the pain last time round xx


----------



## Monkeh

Kimboowee said:


> Im still stuck in 2nd tri! Feel like the only may mummy there now =[


I'm still there!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was wondering about the ball aswell, mines pumped up and so far ive sat on it part through watching a movie, and the odd bouncing about.

Ive been wondering about hospital bag aswell, same as danny hopign to have a homebirth but still need one jsut incase.


----------



## Monkeh

Is it bad that I've got a hospital bag with a couple of bits and pieces in it already? :blush:

It's just got my aromatherapy labour massage oil and pulse point roll-on in it though, along with a couple of nappies and my slippers! :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:
I could say is it bad i have everything pretty much bought already :rofl:

Always good to be prepared :D


----------



## fairywings

:blush: I haven't even thought about any of that yet. :dohh:

I never had a birthing birth and have never thought to have one now . . . I don't really think of much do I? :rofl:


----------



## holden_babez

I am sneaking over as well.. I am only 26+1 today (in australia) and I couldnt wait to be in the final lap.. woo hoo...


----------



## dannydustcart

I dont even know where to start with the bag!! 
I really should start thinking of it, because things can come early cant they!

As for my ball.. am loving it!


----------



## fairywings

The bag is quite easy, it can seem more daunting than it actually is. I did one bag for me and one for baby last time, but this time I will remember to pack extra bibs as I ran out last time with having to stay in and had to buy more from the hospital shop. 

I might put bath stuff in, but last time they used thier own . . . Guess it is good I am starting to think more about it now. :)


----------



## samantha_sarah

i cant wait until we get to the stage where anyone of us could pop :lol: will be intresting to seewhos babies come first!


----------



## fairywings

samantha_sarah said:


> i cant wait until we get to the stage where anyone of us could pop :lol: will be intresting to seewhos babies come first!


Won't it just? :)


----------



## snettyb

Hi ladies, its been a few days since we chatted on our thread so i was just wondering how you may mummies are doing! I'm just plodding on, starting to get things ready now, like i have bought a few things for my hospital bag and i'm just about ready in the way of things for the baby.

Feeling quite low lately and having major problems with work. They are saying they can't pay me SMP through work as i didn't earn enough in my "qualifying weeks" but thats only coz they over paid me in November and i had to pay it back!! I feel like they are trying to screw me so i'm waiting to see a solicitor.

I know i have a canny way to go yet but, i have to admit i am so so sick of being pregnant. I'm not enjoying it at all, i just want a nice comfy nights sleep :hissy: Moan over xx


----------



## Emsy26

I can second you on the good nights sleep....I'm starting to lose count of how many times i'm waking up to pee!
I'm always tired, and a simple shopping trip exhausts me!!
My morning sickness is creeping back...only started wearing off last week :dohh:

My legs hurt, I'm just basically uncomfortable...and I'm yet to move house...in 2 weeks :cry:

The joys of pregnancy huh? xx


----------



## baboo

Hi ladies! 
Snettyb- have you been in contact citizens advice, if it was their error then you should not be losing out on money! Hope you manage to get it sorted!X

I'm not to bad at the moment had my 28 week growth scan to check that the twins were growing ok-they are lol, they are both head down as well which is good!.
I got my grant form from my midwife yesterday and she took another pint of blood lol. Hope everyone is doing well!
xxx


----------



## kmh2009

hi everyone. not officially here yet but still moaning about everything. lack of sleep. short of breath with everything i do. uncomfortable. :-( so much fun!! will be worth it when the LO gets here though.

I don't have a text buddy yet... (although i do have email buddies) If anyone wants to befriend me as a text buddy om me and we can exchange numbers. 

Thanks 
xxx


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone!!! I finally found it!!! LOL I saw it before but then tried searching for it again and couldnt find it and now I FOUND IT! LOL

how is everyone feeling??

Im good!! still peeing loads lol and have gotten more hungry! (LIke yesterday lol I had some Mcdonalds, couldnt eat anymore, i felt a lil sick, but i was still hungry! lol) and I am grumpier then usual lol
yikes! lol not long now!


----------



## Monkeh

I've reached the whiny and uncomfortable stage already :( :lol:

BH constantly, cramps, tired alll the time, hungry one minute then gagging at the smell of food the next (especially mushrooms. Actually, even the thought is making me feel :sick:) 

:hissy:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Still plodding along over here, think you could say im blooming still? Aside from teh ever growing bump im still carrying on as normal, though im starting to ache after my longer work shifts.

Had MW today and everything went good and got forms filled out for a homebirth so im quite excited about that, she also confirmed his position so i know for definate now its feet ive been feeling every night.


----------



## amelia222

Just got back from the doctor....
Head is down and back is to the left, which is what I thought since my right ribs are starting to feel bruised from all the kicking. Then he had to go and scare me saying my uterus is measuring and feeling small, but not to worry until my next visit in 2 weeks. If it is not proper size by then, I will get sent immediately for another scan. Oh, and i I have to go get a urine test done later today because they found white blood cells in my urine sample and it could be a uti.

But I do have my stepdad coming over today to take me to lunch and then help me put the crib together :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

I'm still stuck in 2nd tri!!! :hissy: lol. theres not many of us left! Here I was a week or two ago saying I'd stay there longer, but not anymore I won't :blush: I'm almost tempted to sneak over even earlier than everyone else - if only to post in this thread :p


----------



## lesleyann

lol ajarvis im exactly the same i read in here more than 2nd tri hehe


----------



## ajarvis

at least I'm not the only one lol. I keep going to comment on some of the threads then tell myself to hold off for another week or so :p 

Just keep going back and forth


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ach jsut come on in ;)


----------



## lesleyann

ajarvis said:


> at least I'm not the only one lol. I keep going to comment on some of the threads then tell myself to hold off for another week or so :p
> 
> Just keep going back and forth

i do that although sometimes i still post and say "i no i shouldnt be here yet but" lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

I came in here early cause stuff i wanted to ask didnt really relate to second tri anymore...


----------



## Emsy26

Come over girls..... :happydance:

Well after suffering with a headache for 2 days.I've just had the biggest nose bleed ever..........:hissy:
Blood everywhere! first one during pregnancy :hissy:
anybody else get these? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankfully has never happened to me.


----------



## snettyb

Not with this pregnancy ....yet, but got nose bleeds all the time with the other one. Not too pleasent but i don't think there much to worry about, unless you can't stop it that is xx


----------



## baboo

afternoon!..Its snowing really heavily here at the moment (proper snow)!,
I've not had any nose bleeds yet, but I don't think that they are anything to worry about.x
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Cheers Ladies, was a little worried cos of the constant headache I had before it came, going to see my M/W this afternoon, will mention it there. xx


----------



## missbigbump

Hi All, I'm due 9th May!! Happy to join you all
Miss Big Bump x


----------



## snettyb

:hi: welcome to baby and bump hunny xx


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Miss Big Bump xox


----------



## Emsy26

Just got back form M/W, 
Blood Pressure fine, Urine fine.
Heard my lil guy, I'm measuring 27 weeks but she said that was ok.

And finally............I got the FORM!!!!
xox


----------



## lesleyann

just got a letter from the hospital and ......... i need Iron tables :hissy: 

Any other may mummies on them yet? what are they like ?


p.s : More snow again


----------



## dannydustcart

Oh no, not more snow! Im hoping we wont get anymore. Was snowed in all last week and tuesday. Very frutrasting. I get lots of nose bleeds... Down to homrones and dry air i think! My BP has been fine. 

I only have 11 and a half weeks to go, thats not long at all...


----------



## dannydustcart

iron tablets, im hoping to avoid them! They can make you feel a bit poo.

Frosties and lots and lots of iron in them, dont drink tea/coffee when you eat cos they contain tanin which stops you from absorbing the iron.


----------



## Mama1985

Hey does anyone else bump 'disappear' when they sit down?

Thats what happens to me, when i stand up its big and round lol (I had a big tummy before i was pregnant lol) and when i sit down it disappears! its quick frustrating cos I miss my bump lol


----------



## dannydustcart

Mine feels bigger when i sit down lol!! Maybe your baby hides lol


----------



## snettyb

Mine just feels huge all the time!!

Well, today i think is the worst i have ever felt in my whole life! (could be a slight exageration lol) I've been up since 3am with pains in my legs and the worst cold ever, infact i might go as far to say as its man flu i have. My temp is through the roof so i think i might have to go to the docs, could have a chest infection or something. My little sister works in a pharmacy and she got some medecine that is safe during pregnancy for me and drove 12 miles to my house in the snow to give it to me, bless her, she's a gem. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing better than i am today.

P.S. i've lost my voice for the first time EVER and OH is over the moon coz i'm usually a right gob shite :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Think I'm going to officially take my place over here now. Moved up a box today, and am a bit too excited about it :rofl:

Feeling much better today too. Glad I'm over the crampy and grumpy phase (for now!!)


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Mine just feels huge all the time!!
> 
> Well, today i think is the worst i have ever felt in my whole life! (could be a slight exageration lol) I've been up since 3am with pains in my legs and the worst cold ever, infact i might go as far to say as its man flu i have. My temp is through the roof so i think i might have to go to the docs, could have a chest infection or something. My little sister works in a pharmacy and she got some medecine that is safe during pregnancy for me and drove 12 miles to my house in the snow to give it to me, bless her, she's a gem. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing better than i am today.
> 
> P.S. i've lost my voice for the first time EVER and OH is over the moon coz i'm usually a right gob shite :rofl:

awww netty xx!! I hope you feel better soon
Monkeh... welcome :)


----------



## gemalems

hi i'm due on the 14 th could u add me please?


----------



## kmh2009

lots of stretching pains today. in bump back and legs. doesnt feel nice. ive had a bath but it still hurts. 

ive moved up a box yey

xxx


----------



## Emsy26

I'm getting stretching pains quite bad too! They are soooo uncomfortable.
Also getting BH more often now, they beginning to get uncomfy too.
Not felt much movement at all today, ppl around me saying it's cos I'm pre-occupied (been shopping). But I go for a scan tomorrow, so will see what that pops up, before I go bothering hospital. x

Hope all you May Mummies are doing good....anybody thought about their hospital bag yet? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Oh god.. even though im planning a home birth I know i really really need to think about the hospital bag.. but no i havent yet!!
Dont even know where to start!


----------



## Emsy26

Me neither. Totally lost :blush:


----------



## snettyb

I've got some new PJ's and slippers and some travel sized bottles of shampoo, deoderant, etc but i haven't even thought about starting to put it together. Also got everything for ickle baby but still need to wash it all never mind put it in a bag. I keep telling myself i have loads of time but you never really know do you :shrug: xx


----------



## Emsy26

Didn't even start to think about what I need...Lol
I really must gt a move on...like you say, you never know. xx


----------



## dannydustcart

i think ill start mine in march... that sounds like a good month to start it.

I have already purchased disposable knickers (so useful) and some mat pads! ready for afterwards....


----------



## kmh2009

officially here now. yey yey yey xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Over kmh2009 :hi:

Last stretch now hun, and believe me, it seems to last sooo long. This has got to be the longest trimester!!

xx


----------



## fairywings

I actually think it is going really fast! :shock: I think with the first it seems to go on forever, but this just seems to be flying. But I have a great big pile of clothes and got my breastpump from the Asda baby event the other day, just need blankets and stuff like the pram.

But less than 12 weeks to go. :shock: :) x


----------



## NatalieW

I got things ready for my hospital bag, sat in my wardrobe! I also been to mothercare and been bargain hunting, we got our car seat ex display and saved a lot of dosh!!!

My bump doesn't disappear but i do get really uncomfortable these days and have to stretch out on the floor! Also getting GTT done this weekend...


----------



## Mama1985

oooh hey girls!!! I just wanted to tell ya I SAW MY BELLY MOVE! LOL I was talking to my OH laying back and it moved twice!! 

then my OH put his hand on my belly and after a few minutes she kicked a few times and he felt it!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

gemalems said:


> hi i'm due on the 14 th could u add me please?

Added you :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

My months of decentl sleep are over me thinks, its happening more regularly now that ill be awake for something.

Last night was pains from his head in my hips, tonight its hunger. Im tired enough to sleep, went to bed at 11pm which is early for me.

*PS all newcomers dont forget to change the url on your blinkine and let me know your text buddies *


----------



## leash

hey im elisha my baby boy is due 29th may was wondering if i could b added 2 the group ?


----------



## MamaK

Yup we are definitely invading!!!!!

Thats me coming in today :wohoo:

Was welcomed into 3rd tri by waking up this morning at 6am and couldnt sleep, haha.

Hope your all doing well :)
xxxx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Hey, nice to see you again! xxx


----------



## dannydustcart

Does anyoneelse feel that february is dragging.?


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> Does anyoneelse feel that february is dragging.?

Oh yes but its my birthday thurs :Lol::happydance:

I think for us the time will drag between 30 and 35 weeks lol


----------



## MamaK

samantha_sarah said:


> Hey, nice to see you again! xxx

Thanks alot :hugs:

So great to be with you all again :D

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

dannydustcart said:


> Does anyoneelse feel that february is dragging.?

Isnt for me :blush: 
Just think were halfway through this month now :D


----------



## holden_babez

Arcanegirl said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Does anyoneelse feel that february is dragging.?
> 
> Isnt for me :blush:
> Just think were halfway through this month now :DClick to expand...

Was only thinking the same thing this morning.. I reckon it will start dragging soon...


----------



## baboo

holden_babez said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Does anyoneelse feel that february is dragging.?
> 
> Isnt for me :blush:
> Just think were halfway through this month now :DClick to expand...
> 
> Was only thinking the same thing this morning.. I reckon it will start dragging soon...Click to expand...

Its really dragging for me at the moment lol
xx


----------



## snettyb

well sometimes i feel like its dragging but then when i got paid last week it was weird coz it didn't seem like a month had gone by since last time i got paid. Its seems life is flying by but the pregnancy is dragging. Does that make any sense at all or am i just talking shite lol xx


----------



## Monkeh

Time is going so fast I think! Hopefully it'll continue to go that way. I have a feeling it might drag from now.


----------



## NatalieW

I don't think Feb is dragging, especially as it is a short month!!


----------



## kmh2009

think i did too much yesterday. can hardly move today. my hips are so painful. got slightly swollen hands aswell. just feel exhausted :-( not nice


----------



## samantha_sarah

kmh2009 said:


> think i did too much yesterday. can hardly move today. my hips are so painful. got slightly swollen hands aswell. just feel exhausted :-( not nice

Im starting to feel like that everyday now :lol:


----------



## MamaK

Sorry to hear that both of you!

I actually have the same today too, so can sympathise.... have to do alot today though as we are working on the baby room... taking breaks though, but thinking how crazy it is that you cant do what you normally can ;)

xxx


----------



## samantha_sarah

oh and his mates has been doing babies room while i ressume my normal day to day chores :lol: 

We live in a 3 storey 4 bed and walking the stairs is horrible!!!! x


----------



## MamaK

samantha_sarah said:


> oh and his mates has been doing babies room while i ressume my normal day to day chores :lol:
> 
> We live in a 3 storey 4 bed and walking the stairs is horrible!!!! x

Thats great that they are doing that :) Can imagine its best not to do so many stairs, I am tired just thinking of it, haha :D

:hugs: xxx


----------



## bethyb

ah being porrly and being in bed is killing my hips. i had hip pain with zac so looks like its set to return!!! booo :)


----------



## NatalieW

I feel exhausted all the time too. 

It looks like I'll be having an April baby, just been diagnosed with diabetes and they induce about 38-39 weeks. So anytime from 17th April onwards...


----------



## dannydustcart

Im starting to feel exhusted nad out of breath rather too quickly. Feel like im heavy breathing when i ring ppl lol!


----------



## kmh2009

in work and i am so sleepy. Only 27 weeks and im struggling. Just wanna go home to bed :-( xxx


----------



## Monkeh

I stayed in bed til about 12 today :blush: Just couldn't get up! Tiredness is definitely setting in again.


----------



## Lottie86

Woop woop! I'm in double figures now!


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats Lottie xox

I'm nearly 29 weeks, I'm exhausted and I feel like a heffalump :cry:

Wana go shopping to make me feel better, but got strict orders from OH to wait til we have finished moving house and settled in :hissy:
SPOIL SPORT!!

Hope everyones good xx


----------



## tropicana

has anyone done their nursery yet? ive just had 2 weeks off work in which i planned to get it done and i havent all i did was take out some junk to make enough room to start stripping the walls but then set up my pram when i saw it and now no room again i dont know what to do am i leaving it late?


----------



## Monkeh

I don't even have a nursery. I still don't have my own house, so I have nothing organised. All my stuff is piled in a corner, and my cot is in the loft. If you're leaving it late, then I'm definitely leaving it late! If I don't have a house by April, I'll be starting trying to find room for a nursery here at my Mum's.


----------



## lesleyann

i just moved up a box :happydance: 

**is wondering if she should pop into 3rd tri now or wait hehe**


----------



## tropicana

Monkeh said:


> I don't even have a nursery. I still don't have my own house, so I have nothing organised. All my stuff is piled in a corner, and my cot is in the loft. If you're leaving it late, then I'm definitely leaving it late! If I don't have a house by April, I'll be starting trying to find room for a nursery here at my Mum's.

i'm living in my mums house and my boyfriend is too, theres hardly any room as it is, all my stuff is packed under my bed at the moment i have so much and nowhere to put it, and trying to get a mortgage is pointless tryed about 6month back and could just about get one to afford a bloody cardboard box, wont be getting our own place for another 2 year or so as my boyfriend is joining the marines and so will be using his pay to either rent or buy so i know how you feel there i probably wont get the nursery done before baby is here however much i would want it to.. he will be sleeping in my room for the first few month anyway as ive been given a little crib and havent bought the big one yet nowehere for it to go hah


----------



## ajarvis

I don't have anything for the new baby, or a setup for room etc. yet. Mainly because I think with how things are the new baby is going to share a room with my son so we'll wait a while before putting up the crib etc. I really do want to start buying some stuff though... clothes, a mattress.. something lol

Lesleyann I'll probably move over some day this week - cause I don't feel 2nd tri is too relevant anymore and I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## lesleyann

ajarvis said:


> I don't have anything for the new baby, or a setup for room etc. yet. Mainly because I think with how things are the new baby is going to share a room with my son so we'll wait a while before putting up the crib etc. I really do want to start buying some stuff though... clothes, a mattress.. something lol
> 
> Lesleyann I'll probably move over some day this week - cause I don't feel 2nd tri is too relevant anymore and I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow :)

yeah i no its all is this baby moving?? and stuff like that but im not sure im ready for 3rd tri subjects lol


----------



## ajarvis

lol. yea I'm not really "at" the third tri topics either - guess we're kinda stuck in limbo for a few weeks :p Although when I think about the fact there is only 99 days left - or 14 weeks it seems like the due date is closing fast!


----------



## Monkeh

tropicana said:


> i'm living in my mums house and my boyfriend is too, theres hardly any room as it is, all my stuff is packed under my bed at the moment i have so much and nowhere to put it, and trying to get a mortgage is pointless tryed about 6month back and could just about get one to afford a bloody cardboard box, wont be getting our own place for another 2 year or so as my boyfriend is joining the marines and so will be using his pay to either rent or buy so i know how you feel there i probably wont get the nursery done before baby is here however much i would want it to.. he will be sleeping in my room for the first few month anyway as ive been given a little crib and havent bought the big one yet nowehere for it to go hah

I don't even have my own room :blush: It's very overcrowded here, as my Mum fosters, as well as having my 2 little sisters, little brother and big brother living here. Needless to say we're a bit cramped! 

The joys of trying to fit another person into a house, eh? :lol:


----------



## bethyb

ahhhh anyone else dying of heartburn?


----------



## Monkeh

Yup! I'm going through bottles of Gaviscon like god knows what!

Had to laugh when I picked up my new prescription today and they'd given me a little spoon for measuring the gaviscon out on. I just swig from the bottle! :lol:


----------



## bethyb

yeah its killing me this past week. got no gaviscon im on tums and they r are load of.. LOL


----------



## Monkeh

Remegel are also brilliant if you don't like Gaviscon. They're chewy and don't taste that bad! 

Gaviscon is disgusting, but I still love it :lol:


----------



## fairywings

I suffered from heartburn terrible with my daughter, have not had it this time.

Phew! It was so horrible and I can totally sympathize! :( x


----------



## dannydustcart

Me too.. Gaviscon is my new best friend!
i had it bad with my first and she was born with lots of hair!


----------



## kmh2009

only got it recently....bought my own gaviscon but have since ordered some from midwife. That reminds me...i forgot to pick it up last Friday ....baby brain...got heart burn now and gavison is at home :(

xx


----------



## Monkeh

I got heartburn quite bad before I got pregnant, so I'm kinda used to it. Still not nice though!

The rate I'm drinking the gaviscon though, I wouldn't be surprised if she came out covered in the stuff :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

another gaviscon addict here, iv pratically been living on the stuff. Heartburn all the bloody time!


----------



## ajarvis

I have had heartburn for the last 3 or 4 weeks. It didn't come this early last time! I'm not taking anything as I have a real aversion to taking stuff when pregnant even if I know it's perfectly fine lol


----------



## dreams

Hi everyone i thought i'd come and join this thread a little early as hardly anyone's left over in 2nd..this thread is much more active!


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Dreams :) I've been doing the same thing lol. Thats whats going to end up making me join the third tri board early too :p I say we're close enough


----------



## samantha_sarah

dreams said:


> Hi everyone i thought i'd come and join this thread a little early as hardly anyone's left over in 2nd..this thread is much more active!

welcome over! I sneaked over a whole week early so il let ya off haha :winkwink:

hows the baby been treating you? :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

dreams said:


> Hi everyone i thought i'd come and join this thread a little early as hardly anyone's left over in 2nd..this thread is much more active!

I sneaked over at 26 weeks, cause I'm super impatient! Welcome over :)


----------



## bethyb

ive been taking chew sweets and they arent working so might have to get gaviscon. im in so much pain from it I cant carry on with the burning!! 
its worse if i eat choclate but then im craving sugary things ahhhhh so moved on to banannas, apples and kiwis and its working a little :)
midwife today - lets hope i get my health grant form!


----------



## Monkeh

Fruit isn't helping my heartburn at all. :( I'm still craving oranges and orange juice, and the acidity isn't agreeing with me! 

I'm also partial to a big glass of milk recently though which helps :D

Oooh good luck at the mw!!


----------



## NatalieW

I used natural yogurt for the heartburn, really worked for me!!


----------



## snettyb

I got a MASSIVE bottle of gaviscon advance from the doctor, its aniseed flavour and it really mings but it really does work. I managed to get one of the sacred forms off my midwife yesterday for the £190 grant so thats all filled out and posted. It'll be interesting to see how long it takes till we start to get the money paid out.


----------



## Emsy26

Anybody else getting a real bad pain down below, like bubs is trying to dig their way out? It's sooo uncomfortable xx


----------



## sophiecouldwe

I've arrived! :) so happy to be finally in 3rd tri. 
Emsy26 i'm getting the same feeling!! its like LO is trying to escape down there. its such an odd feeling and makes me desperate for the toilet when i dont actually need it. xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

oh yes, i hate that feeling. Its almost like a foot is guna come out and makes the ladies parts a tad numb?


----------



## Emsy26

Yea, it also make me think i need loo, I wish mine did feel numb samantha, hurts like mad. Do you think it's bubs getting into position? or is it too early for that? xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> Yea, it also make me think i need loo, I wish mine did feel numb samantha, hurts like mad. Do you think it's bubs getting into position? or is it too early for that? xx

Not sure tbh, i know my lo is head down already and sometimes her head is so low that it does feel like im guna pop wheras other times i hardly notice lol!


----------



## Emsy26

Also, do you get really bad leg pains?
I've started getting them, since this pelvic pain started, specially in my left leg, feels like a muscle has been bruised..hurts to touch. OH looked, it isn't swollen, red or bruised. So painful to get to sleep at night. xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> Also, do you get really bad leg pains?
> I've started getting them, since this pelvic pain started, specially in my left leg, feels like a muscle has been bruised..hurts to touch. OH looked, it isn't swollen, red or bruised. So painful to get to sleep at night. xx

I get that too hunny. Did freak out at first and went docs who said basically that the veins inside get inflammed closed to the joints alot in pregnancy even though they are not visable like varicouse veins. (he had a name for it lol)

Mines in my knee joint.

My left leg always suffers though as i always tend to put my weight on that leg


----------



## Emsy26

Least now I know what it is. Lol
thanxs hun xox


----------



## dreams

samantha_sarah said:


> welcome over! I sneaked over a whole week early so il let ya off haha :winkwink:
> 
> hows the baby been treating you? :lol:


Good :D but i'm sooo tired all the time its unreal! I had a MW appointment this morning, baby was measuring small, they tried 4 times and they got me all worried!


----------



## samantha_sarah

dreams said:


> samantha_sarah said:
> 
> 
> welcome over! I sneaked over a whole week early so il let ya off haha :winkwink:
> 
> hows the baby been treating you? :lol:
> 
> 
> Good :D but i'm sooo tired all the time its unreal! I had a MW appointment this morning, baby was measuring small, they tried 4 times and they got me all worried!Click to expand...

Do you know the sex yet? Im sure he/she will catch up with the growing soon hunxxx


----------



## lesleyann

i guess i should come over here now lol got really sore hips when ever i walk now though :hissy:


----------



## Emsy26

Welcom over hun xox
And join the club, I got sore everything :cry:


----------



## lesleyann

thanks hun just got out the shower and one of my boobies leaked to :blush:

hope your soreness gets better


----------



## baboo

welcome hun!
xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Welcome :)

Anyone else got pressure down below....! 
very odd sensation!


----------



## Emsy26

Oh yes, dannydustcart. I posted earlier, it feels like he is trying to get out! Makes me think I need the loo when I don't, and it's aching quite a bit. xxx


----------



## baboo

yeah Its a really odd sensation, like they are trying to get out or something lol
x


----------



## fairywings

I can feel pressure when I sit down on the floor to do my LO's bum - lol x


----------



## Mama1985

I got no pressure but just lots of kicking on my belly, top right side is her fav place lol so I think she is diagonal lol sorta like (\) that!

Woooh I cant wait! I just want to meet her already! lol I think its because of all the baby stuff I got already lol I just wanna start using it already! lol

But I'll wait lol impatiently until she decides she wants to come out!!


----------



## snettyb

I get the feeling mine is diaganol too, i get deet top right and twitches bottom left and sometimes if feels like he's stretching and i get pushing both ends lol

I don't so much get pressure but when i'm walking i quite often get a need to pee feeling but it feels like its glass in my urethra (sp?) not pee :blush: does that make any sence and does anyone else get it? x


----------



## Emsy26

I'm getting excited too, was petrified of labour, but when I think of the outcome, it doesn't seem so bad.
Can't wait to have tht lovely baby smell in the house, or push him for the first time in his pram.............:happydance:


----------



## bethyb

had my midwife apponit today and my glucose is too high :( been told to lay off the sweet stuff and im haiving to fast next week and have a glucose test. ahhhhhhh


----------



## NatalieW

Bethyb - I just been diagnosed with gestional diabetes this week. I had a positive glucose test last weekend. It was 11.9!!! It has to be below 7.8!


----------



## Monkeh

Ah, the pressure down below thing! I've been getting that for quite a while now actually, and its not fun! Feels all sore and swollen, ouchies!

And the sore hips, too. OMG I'm in agony after going out a walk today. Puts me off doing any exercise!


----------



## Emsy26

I only walked to the shop earlier, sat on the sofa when I got in, haven't moved since. Lol.
We got worse to come yet I reckon :cry:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm generally ok with short walks. I'll get a stitch, but thats the worst of it. Today though it was a big long walk, and honestly, my hip and right up the right side of my back is on fire :( 

*feels sorry for self* :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

I hate bh!!


----------



## Monkeh

:hug:


----------



## Kimboowee

I cant imagine getting any bigger or in any more pain...Ouuucccchhhh


----------



## Emsy26

Awww, my BH are getting more uncomfortable now, do yours hurt? x


----------



## Monkeh

Mine are getting stronger each week. They don't hurt, they're just really uncomfortable!


----------



## Emsy26

Mine too, can tell they happening, but don't hurt...just uncomfy. Lol x


----------



## samantha_sarah

mine usually dont hurt but today they did, either that or it was cramp/ baby changing position..... No idea really :lol: just hurts like mad!

The lower back pain is crap too.

I feel immobile


----------



## Emsy26

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Emsy26

Also sorry if this is too much info.....Is anyone else losing alot more discharge? xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> Also sorry if this is too much info.....Is anyone else losing alot more discharge? xx

Yerp :lol: mines like a creamy yellow colour :huh:

Figured the pain out.... its a stitch as i just got it walking over to the pub next door.

and the back pain..... no idea haha


----------



## Emsy26

same here. :blush:

I get stitch very very easily just lately too hun. Pain in the backside when you wanna go shopping :hissy:

As for backache...not really getting that, but I am getting very bad headaches, they make the side of my face ache :shrug:

Joys huh? Lol xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

no headaches for me. I get heartburn alot though and restless legs whenever i want to go to sleep!


----------



## Emsy26

Heartburn, never suffered with it.

The legs I can sympathise with you there...that along with burning up and very bad gas!
Total nightmare trying to get to sleep, my OH has slept on the sofa bed for the past few nights to give me more room to fidget :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

:lol: OMG, earlier this week i found out my friend kate was pregnant.... 2 days later shge lost her baby.

I have now spoke to another of my best friends who have just told me they are 6 weeks pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Emsy26

Awww sorry for your friends loss xox

And on the same line...congrats to your other one xox


----------



## ajarvis

wow! Sounds like everyone is getting really uncomfy! I have the usual pains and aches as well. No pressure yet - I'm carrying high still :)

Oh and I've finally bought my new little mans first outfit :) A cute little sleeper. Looking at my 2.5 yr old then at the sleeper it reallly is shocking how much they change in a couple years!


----------



## bethyb

yeah they grow up so quickly dont they. im also getting stitch grrrr :)
natalie - having my blood results this week so fingers crossed, although my oh reckons im carrying a big babba!


----------



## NatalieW

bethyb said:


> yeah they grow up so quickly dont they. im also getting stitch grrrr :)
> natalie - having my blood results this week so fingers crossed, although my oh reckons im carrying a big babba!

Good luck, I got my results in about 5 hours after taking them. My baby is weighing in at 3lb 5oz at 29+3 earlier this week...
And they have decided to put me on insulin


----------



## Monkeh

:dohh: I'm now off work and college on the advice of my doctor. She says there's no way I can stand around for hours on my sore hip. 

Tonight and tomorrow were my last nights at work anyway, and now I'm gonna have to phone in sick for them. How bad do I feel!!

My hip is pretty much agony though, and all I can take is paracetamol. Don't think I'm going to bother, it won't touch it!!


----------



## kmh2009

im moving house tomorrow. yey. got so much to do tonight and tomorrow though and im really light headed today :( got OH doing all the heavy stuff but he cant do everything.

babys turned into a worm/octopus i think aswell. lol


----------



## SoonToBeMrs

Due in May here! Due on 10th May! :happydance:

This is my second pregnancy. My little boy is 4. I'm pregnant with a little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## snettyb

:hi: welcome to BnB SoonToBeMrs xx


----------



## baboo

welcome hun!
xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Welcome to BNB.

I had the line down my belly with my daughter, but this pregnancy i havent got one.. does anyone else not have it.
Sonographer said i got another little girl....


----------



## kmh2009

i got it and got a boy on the way xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

anyone feeling pelvic pressure yet?


----------



## **angel**

can i join in please i am that slow ive only just seen this post!!!! xx


----------



## Emsy26

My pelvic bone hurts real bad :cry:
Whenever I walk or sit down....only time it doesn't hurt so bad is when I lay down. Think bubs is getting into position, but I don't know, can't tell from feeling. xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

ah my friends scaring me saying she thinks lo will be slightly early as she seems to think baby's heads engaged. I hope not


----------



## kmh2009

yey 28 weeks today. final twelve....hips hurt somuch though :(
xx


----------



## dannydustcart

I got lots of pressure starting !!!


----------



## snettyb

**angel** said:


> can i join in please i am that slow ive only just seen this post!!!! xx

:hi: angel! You'll have to let us know your due date and arcanegirl will add you to the list :)

Danni - I haven't got the dark line either, and i honestly can't remember if i had it last time or not :blush: but hey it was 7 years ago lol

I don't have pelvic pressure, baby is head down but MW said his head is just 'floating' above the pelvis.

I apply'd for the £500 maternity grant last week. Posted the letter on wednesday and i have just got a letter today saying the full 500 will be paid into my bank on Tuesday!! I am so shocked at how quickly its been dealt with :happydance:

Whats everyone's plans for the weekend then? I've got none to speak of, just gonna try and sneak some cuddles in with OH coz i wuv him sooooo much xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im soo tired, two nights in a row ive been waking up every two hours! Doesnt help a new kitten wanting to play at 4am :lol:

Im not working on Monday, someone give me a akick up the arse to update this if you see me, its long overdue :dohh:


----------



## **angel**

thanks SnettyB due date is may 28th xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

AG, do you have any piccies of the new arrival??


----------



## bethyb

natalie did u have any syptoms? im so worried about this its so pants :(
yep im feeling pelvic pressure and babba loves to kick my bladder im sure!! plus my feet are hurting - thank god for my uggs :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

NatalieW said:


> AG, do you have any piccies of the new arrival??


I do :D with a bump pic aswell

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Pregnancy/30w.jpg


----------



## massacubano

I can not wait till June invades.. see you mid march! and AG your edd is the same as mine was with my daughter! hope you do not go till the 14th like I did...


----------



## Tippsygirlie

May Mummies have arrived! Woooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## NatalieW

AG, what a poser your cat is!!! very cute tho...

Mine sits on my bump for a cuddle!

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/DSC00005.jpg

Bethy, no I don't have any symptoms. I've got used to having it and injecting myself. The only thing that is worrying me is the unknown...


----------



## DolceBella

Hey May Mummies!! I was going to wait till 27 weeks to come over, but I think I'm close enough! I just don't feel like I fit in with the second-tri girls anymore too. Missed you all!!


----------



## DolceBella

Just noticed I moved up a box! Woohoo!


----------



## dannydustcart

Im 30 weeks today... just 10 weeks left. I am goign to start that infamous hospital bag today.

That cat is great, my cat lays on me like that. Until baby kicks him of course!


----------



## MamaK

NatalieW said:


> AG, what a poser your cat is!!! very cute tho...
> 
> Mine sits on my bump for a cuddle!
> 
> https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/DSC00005.jpg
> 
> Bethy, no I don't have any symptoms. I've got used to having it and injecting myself. The only thing that is worrying me is the unknown...

I LOVE this pic :D :rofl: So cute!

xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome over all you May Mummies xox

Is anyone else getting fed up of being pregnant now? I mean I know we are all excited to meet our LO's, but the constant backache, tired and cramping legs waking up every hour in the night, pelvic pain and constant aches and pains........it's really getting to me now. Anyone else? xx


----------



## snettyb

Me Me Me i'm fed up too, have been for weeks! My Oh is fed up as well, he says its dragging now and he just wants the baby here. I just can't wait to sleep flat on my back......bliss! xx


----------



## baboo

and me lol, I'm in so much discomfort all the time, and I didn't think it was possible to go to the toliet so often in such a small space of time!
lovely cats ladies :)
xx


----------



## classyburd

Oh my god, i think all the hormones have caught up with me!!

Other night i was fine, sat waiting for me tea that me mum was cooking me and all of a sudden i just burst out crying and couldnt stop. I was adimant that i couldnt hack being pregnant for another 13weeks. It was horrible, such an overwelming feeling.

I hope i dont get like that again but am sure i will hahaha

Hope all you girls are well :)


----------



## MamaK

baboo said:


> and me lol, I'm in so much discomfort all the time, and I didn't think it was possible to go to the toliet so often in such a small space of time!
> lovely cats ladies :)
> xx

Im the same, beginning to really 'feel' pregnant now.

Went shopping yesterday for baby things and was knackered half way through, also need to pee 1 million times (so annoying when you go and there is just a tiny dribble, sory TMI haha).

My back is pretty much sore any time I sit on a chair at a table.

Also feeling VERY hungry today, but just read this morning that its the last 3 months that you put on the most weight, so keeping track of that, dont want to end up the size of a house.... but, well still hungry!

Big hugs to you all, :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## samantha_sarah

How are you all feelin? xxx


----------



## fairywings

I had my 29 week appointment on Friday and BP was fine, water was clear and had my Mat Grant form signed. :) I asked about the £190 and she will sign it at the end of March as it needs be claimed with 31 days of the midwife signing it apparently, but pretty much got everything sorted. Have to go again in two weeks . . .

Heartbeat was 140-150 BPM, and he was head-down and free, so will probably turn again yet, although I hope not, lol.

Hope everyone else is alright! :) x


----------



## Emsy26

If we all feel like this now, I can't imagine what we gonna feel like in another couple of weeks...
This trimester is definately the longest, time just seems to be dragging :cry:


----------



## dreams

Emsy26 said:


> If we all feel like this now, I can't imagine what we gonna feel like in another couple of weeks...

I was just thinking the same! I'm constantly tired these days and i never feel like doing anything, i don't want to think how i'm going to be like in another few weeks!


----------



## Emsy26

I'm exactly the same hun......always wantin to close my eyes and drift off,
When I do get a burst of energy it lasts about 10 mins then I have to relax for the rest of the day. Lol x


----------



## samantha_sarah

im sore, baby is really packing a punch nowerdays


----------



## dreams

Hehe same. I decide i want to go out but by the time i've changed and done my hair etc i can't be bothered anymore lol its as if thinking about it makes me lose all my energy haha


----------



## DolceBella

I've been sore too. The baby has been sooo active the last 2 days, I swear it's doing gymnastics!


----------



## holden_babez

DolceBella said:


> I've been sore too. The baby has been sooo active the last 2 days, I swear it's doing gymnastics!

Ditto

but on top of all that I have a severe case of Laryngitis :hissy: my throat is so sore, can hardly talk and sick of peeing myself when I have coughin fits... had to go to the chemist and by pads.. funny though... lady looked at DH and I in a VERY weird way,... Ya know, big pregnant belly and buying pads.. lol... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bethyb

Im still loving it, get a little bit more tired than normal and hips hurting at night but its not really effecting my sleep yet although I know it will. 
Madly oiling myself at the min as I dont want stretch marks, have them from my little boy and I dont want my belly to resemble a car crash :)
natalie hun yeah im scared of the unknown but just cutting out sugary things, guess I will find out more this week. Do they say it will go once u have babba?
So have we all spent up yet? anything left to get? my car seat came yesterday and my baby swing came last week so im pretty much done. Hospital say if i do have diabetes I might have a big babba so I might get one or two more baby grows in bigger sizes.
xxxx


----------



## dannydustcart

Im oiling big time...
Im struggling to sleep, have been for a few weeks now. Cant
get comfy, or when i do shes starts to wriggle and turn!!
As for the baby stuff, i have everyt hing. The last thing i completed was moses basket, its white with little strawberries around the trim!! I love looking at it!
The aches in my back........


----------



## Monkeh

I gave up on bio oil and switched to cocoa butter. It's definitely doing a better job! 

I'm still achy and sore, and to top it off I'm coming down with a virus thats going around here, meaning I feel like crap and my throat is so sore I could rip it out! :hissy:

Doc says this virus can last weeks. My sister and brother have it too. This sucks!! :(


----------



## lennoxboxer

Hi i'm new and not really sure what i'm supposed to do on here yet. Still trying to work it all out. I'm due on May 15th with my first baby, a little girl and am really excited woould like some buddies to talk to someone who is going through the same as me??? x:hug:


----------



## maccy

Hiya over in 3rd tri with you all now...yay..must be one of the last! Got bloods tomorrow which I hate!! Still loads of heartburn and baby is moving and kicking up a storm! x


----------



## Monkeh

Welcome over Maccy. Can't be many of us May Mummies still in second tri now!


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome lennoboxer, I'm Emma, I'm due 6 May xox


As for babys stuff, Ithought I was alomst done, how wrong was I? Lol
Need Cot mattress, bouncer, baby monitors, bedding, outfits. 
Toiletries (nappies, wipes etc) and stuff for hospital bags!! 
I'm doomed, all that on top of moving house this weekend! xx


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome over Maccy hun xox


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya May Mummies!
How are you all today?


----------



## lennoxboxer

I thought i had everything i needed too but i made a (small) list the other night and it was actually a whole a4 page worth of stuff i need. i don't think i'm ever going to have everything. I always forget something!!!<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev134pp___.png" alt="pregnancy" border="0" /></a>


----------



## lennoxboxer

Can't work this ticker thing! wont work!!! :(


----------



## Emsy26

Hi Hannah.......I'm feeling the pain now, sleepless nights and bubs not even here yet! Lol. Can't wait til I hit 37 weeks, can start eviction proceedings :rofl:

How are you? xx


----------



## Emsy26

There u go lenno, all done. Pretty In Pink xx


----------



## kmh2009

welcome over to all the new comers. I hope everyone is doing good. I am feeling all the pains too. Moved house on the weekend and we have a room for baby at last. :D 

Also, i am going on holiday on Friday for a week. When i come back me and OH are going to go through our list and go shopping to finish off getting babys things. Still got quite a bit to buy. Probably about half way through.

xx


----------



## Monkeh

I'm pretty sure I've got everything now. shame, cause I love baby-stuff shopping!! :lol:

Might just continue stocking up on the nappies now!!


----------



## Emsy26

Enjoy your holiday kmh2009 , think all of us deserve a holiday after going through all this. Lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Emsy26 said:


> Hi Hannah.......I'm feeling the pain now, sleepless nights and bubs not even here yet! Lol. *Can't wait til I hit 37 weeks, can start eviction proceedings* :rofl:
> 
> How are you? xx


Ohh a girl after my own heart.. My eviction proceedings start 18th of March ;) x

Im good thanks Hun :)


----------



## Emsy26

Not long to go then Hun, bet you can't wait to have your lil Ots in your arms xox


----------



## snettyb

:hi: morning ladies!! Welcome over maccy and welcome to BnB Lennox!

I think i have all the stuff i need for baby for now but i've probably forgotton something knowing me. If anyone is still after a bouncer chair, baby's r us have one in for only £24.50, its more of a rocker but it has an adjustable back so it can sit up or lie flat. I bought it last week and i think its lovely! Its in the sale so you might need to hurry to get it at that price. https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Toys/Bouncers-and-Rockers/Best-Friends-Rocker(0035044)

Out of stock on internet but your local store might have it in.

Just been to hospital to see the consultant and all my bloods came back fine, even my thyroid is good for the first time during the pregnancy! He said i looked tired, and i told him about my dizziness and he thinks i have a viral inner ear infection. I've also been swelling up pretty badly and the consultant has prescribed rest, as if i'm gonna rest lol

Hope evryone is well this monday morning xx


----------



## Emsy26

My MIL buying the rocker, so I'm going to go for the most expensive :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Snetty, Rest. Lol. It's been prescribed, wish someone would prescribe me rest :rofl:


----------



## bethyb

LOL yep deffo if someone else is paying :) I like the i love my bear one from toys r us its very cute. ordered a swing this time so not sure if i will get a bouncer, i think ill just buy one when baby arrives as i have a newborn travel rocker that i had with zac that def lasts until they are about 2 months so might eye up a bargain closer to the time.
Feeling a little faint cuz i havent eaten much today, hope thats not connected to my glucose, will find out if im ok or not this week, ahhh :(
Finished work now just waiting on my MA so hopefully that will get sorted in the next few weeks, and im sending off my pregnancy grant form today. yey!
nice to see u over here maccy hun and a big hello lennox! :


----------



## Pink_Witch

Emsy26 said:


> Hi Hannah.......I'm feeling the pain now, sleepless nights and bubs not even here yet! Lol. Can't wait til I hit 37 weeks, can start eviction proceedings :rofl:
> 
> How are you? xx

:rofl: my sentiments exactly!! I am in agony due to this spd and it is really getting me down i really dont fancy the thought of another 13 weeks of it so i wil be begging them to induce me at 37 weeks!!!


----------



## Pink_Witch

Emsy26 said:


> Snetty, Rest. Lol. It's been prescribed, wish someone would prescribe me rest :rofl:

:rofl: seriously,rest is sooooo overrated!!lol i am sick to the back teeth of it,it is going my head in now i just want to be able to DO something other than being able to sit and make some butties!!! I feel worse than useless at the momnent!!!


----------



## Emsy26

Awww pink witch.... I guess I'd do my nut in if I couldn't do anything, but at the moment, all I wanna do is nothin xox


----------



## snettyb

well emsy, i did as i was told and had some rest today. I had the most amazing nap on the setee, was the most comfy i've been in weeks! xx


----------



## Emsy26

Wow..........see now I wanna nap. Just had a really bad walk to fetch kids outta school, got the most awful stitch and my pelvic bone is in bits...gonna chill out whilst they playin nicely...won't last long knowing these 3 :dohh:


----------



## Becca L

Hi pinkwitch

Have you got a belt for the SPD? I got this one off the internet https://www.ossurwebshop.co.uk/maternity-supports/duo-trochanteric-belt/prod_13.html and it's much better than the huge uncomfortable bulky one the NHS gives. Don't really notice I'm wearing it and it's helped enough that I'm able to carry on working despite the SPD. Might be worth a try?

Haven't posted in third yet. So excited to see what my ticker looks like!

Becca


----------



## Arcanegirl

Right im gonna update this and add in a little more, No one post i have 32 pages to go through :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Done finally :D

Added some colours in too ;)

If theres any names, colours, text buddies for yourself or someone else you know of let me know please :D


----------



## Monkeh

I was sooo tempted to be annoying there and post loads saying 'Are you done yet?' But I thought that might be a bit mean :rofl:

Liking the colourfulness though! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Was wondering if someone would :lol:


----------



## Emsy26

I was thinking the same Monkeh :rofl:
Sorry AG, would of been kinda funny. Lol.

Looks really pretty and colourful now AG, thanx xox


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Ladies! I'm officially joining third tri lol. I made it through the weekend by not being home, and trying to forget how far along I am :p But now I've moved up a box so I'm here.

I'm not too bad energy wise spent the day at the zoo with my son and nephews etc. By the end of the day I was done thats for sure. But his uncles, and aunts helped look after him all day and took turns pulling his wagon so that helped :)

Last night was really sick though - strange just started throwing up for no reason and even woke up to throw up. Feel fine this morning just a bit dehydrated... weird. Other than that just trying to find good deals on Maternity clothes :p

Oh and Ive got more than enough clothes now for age 0 to 6 months thanks to my brother and his wife. Have the crib, have the cradle. I need a new bed for my current son - want to buy him a bunk bed - and I need to get a new stroller otherwise I just need a baby lol.


----------



## NatalieW

Wow you ladies talk!!!

AG I am having a pink bundle... however I will be induced in April.. waiting on consultant appointment.

I have only got left to buy matress, isofix base, night light, breast pump other than that we are ready to rock and roll!


----------



## bethyb

hey hun welcome over to third :) 
Glad ur feeling good and getting organised. I sem to outgrowing some of my maternity bits omg i must be turning into a fattie!! not gonna buy anymore though im thinking ive just got 11 weeks to go ill stick to what i have and save to buy a few post baby fat bits LOL :)


----------



## bethyb

oh yeah i need a isofix base and a buggy board!! :)


----------



## Emsy26

My maternity clothes are too big :dohh:
But my pre-preg clothes are too small :cry:

Alot of ppl hav told meapart from my bump, I've lost alot of weight. Here's hoping I can keep it off when bubs is born. x


----------



## ajarvis

ugh. I remember outgrowing mat clothes last time - even large ones, and I was all belly :p this one tends to be carrying the same. Most of the weight I've gained has been in the boobs and belly - friend told me this morning my boobs were getting huge lol.

I'm looking at mat clothes on Kijiji. so we'll see what turns up! I need to stop eating bad so I can get use to eating good for when bubs is born. I want to fit into the nice summer clothes around midsummerish...... (good luck haha)


----------



## Pink_Witch

Becca L said:


> Hi pinkwitch
> 
> Have you got a belt for the SPD? I got this one off the internet https://www.ossurwebshop.co.uk/maternity-supports/duo-trochanteric-belt/prod_13.html and it's much better than the huge uncomfortable bulky one the NHS gives. Don't really notice I'm wearing it and it's helped enough that I'm able to carry on working despite the SPD. Might be worth a try?
> 
> Haven't posted in third yet. So excited to see what my ticker looks like!
> 
> Becca

Hi Becca,yes i got a support belt thing from the physio but i cant wear it for too long because it gets quite uncomfortable so i only put it on when i am going to be out for a couple of hours,which at the mo isnt very often and when i am in the house i am either sitting or lying down! I am laid up with a chest infection too so i am coughing up a lung at the mo and having to sit on a folded up towel( you can guess why:blush:) so thats no fun at the mo-damn this bloody cough!!! But my car passed its mot today which was a bonus so hubby treated us all to maccy ds for dinner to celebrate :rofl: any excuse to get him out of cooking lol


----------



## DolceBella

My family is scheduling a beach vacation for the end of August. I hope I can look good again!


----------



## bethyb

i doubt ill be getting in to a bikinii in the near future. lol


----------



## ajarvis

lol. yea me too. these stretch marks are not bikini material! and those are the ones from last time still :p


----------



## HannahGraceee

May Mummies.. 
Im gonna steal your idea for the txt buddies on the list ;)...

Hope you dont mind :blush: x


----------



## Emsy26

Hannah...Got a confession...I stole your lists from your journal.
I was struggling bad with my lists...you are a god send :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:!!!!!!!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im in nesting mode already! Oh no :lol:

I have been up cleaning since 9 and i have work in 3 hrs :-(


----------



## Emsy26

I ain't hit nesting mode yet....OH is hoping it will come soon :rofl:
All I wanna do is nothing...just can't help it. My bone down below is hurting so bad....hurts to walk and even sit!! :cry:
Don't think I can handle 10 more weeks xx


----------



## Mama1985

Oooh blimey Ive missed alot, I tried to look back to see when I last posted but I cant find it ! lol after looking at Pg 27 I gave up! lol

Erm How is everyone feeling? 

I havent hit nesting mode either but I just think it will be fun when I do lol unless anyone pees me off, then I might have to throw whatever I have in my hand at that time at them lol

Oooh I defintly got the surge or pregnancy hormones, I felt fine until I hit about.....25 weeks! then everyone and everything started peeing me off! lol even things like, its raining, and I would be in a mood if I wanted to go out, lol

Bubs is still active, kicking me lol well its more or less just belly movements, I feel the kick but cannot distingish between legs or hands, lol just a general kick and belly moving lol

and I get bouts of tiredness and achness and general discomfort lol oh well thats pregnancy lol

not long to go now!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm semi nesting :p the clutter around my house is actually starting to annoy me :p

I've never been able to distinguish between arms legs etc. with my first DS the only time I knew what he was doing was when he was pushing his bum out the top of my belly lol


----------



## dannydustcart

Im kind of nesting too.. or atleast doing as much as i can every day to stay on top of everything, because im starting to tire easily and find it hard to bend.... I would hate to have a messy house when baby comes lol


----------



## fairywings

I have been nesting for months, so as soon as my daughter plays with a toy and leaves it I put it away and then she suddenly wants it again, lol. I have been feeling some good movements, I am sure I felt his knees rubbing against me as he turned - I was told he was head down the next day at my midwife so would make sense. :)

Been having more Braxton Hicks - had two in the space of five minutes last night, I did not feel them much with my daughter so it was weird and made me remember the contractions! 

Nearly 10 weeks left, ahhhhhh! lol :)


----------



## classyburd

Ive just had my 28wk midwife appointment and all is fine with baby.

HB was 150bpm, he is head down in the same position he was in at my 4D scan last thursday. BP was fine, Urine is fine.

She has advised me to goto anti-natal classes which i was avoiding as i would rather not know about labour until it happens, but after speaking to her today, i may just give it a shot.

She also said she had no forms for HIP grant, surprise surprise, but said there is no rush to apply as they aint paying out until beginning of april anyways.

So all in all a good morning, least i know little one is fine and cosy.


----------



## tropicana

i have no nesting urges at all infact i just want to sit all day and complain about my fat feet! is that bad? haha 
classyburd i also asked my MW for the HIP forms and she said she cant get to them as they have to be locked away before they are informed at the hospital they are in, but on a plus she did say once we get the forms and send them off the money will be in the bank little under a week so there will be no waiting around :D


----------



## kmh2009

i had a docs appointment yesterday to check everything was ok for me to fly on Friday. 

LO's heartbeat was 120. She said this was fine but it seems a lot lower than it has been. Anyone elses like this?

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive been sorta nesting for ages, just my nature to be tidy and organised lol.

Ive definatley lsot my mind, i put in a fiver for a collection at work. I was given it back as apparently id already put in it but i really dont remember :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Sometimes I wish I felt like nesting more. Then maybe my house would be cleaner! :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

i think i might start nesting once we are in our own house but as of yet nope nothing lol havent felt any BH yet as far as im aware lol


----------



## samantha_sarah

This last week the hormones have hit me hard again, im weepy, misraeble, pessamistic and paranoid.

damn them!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm nesting in the sense that I'm dying to tidy and paint and do up a nursery. Problem is I don't have a room to do that to! :hissy: My nesting at the moment seems to consist of constant loading and unloading of the dishwasher :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

Monkeh said:


> I'm nesting in the sense that I'm dying to tidy and paint and do up a nursery. Problem is I don't have a room to do that to! :hissy: My nesting at the moment seems to consist of constant loading and unloading of the dishwasher :dohh: :rofl:

lol bless my room is such a state but then again im packing.. i want it all packed but ive run out of things to pack into :dohh: and my lil man has over 2suitcases full of clothes lmao


----------



## classyburd

Ohhh you have my thoughts Lesley, i hate moving and did it 3 times while pregnant, long story hahaha.

Good luck


----------



## bethyb

yeah I def have pregnancy brain, do things and forget ive done them :) Im still nesting although getting under the settees and drawers and things is getting harder as i cant bend down all that well!
babies things are all ready and waiting just got the living room to paint - been nagging OH for weeks about it so be glad to get it done, sure im turning into a nag, not good!
being pervy I miss crazy sex too, only so much I can do these days :rofl:


----------



## Pink_Witch

i am still suffering with this sodding cough,i coughed that hard last night it made me sick:cry: i just start thinking oh it doesnt seem as bad now.......and it kicks in again:hissy: go awayyyyyyy:hissy:

i could sleep for england at the moment,i dont know if its because im not eating much due to the cough or if its just because im not sleeping well at night because of the cough and the spd, but hubby finished work at 12 today and we had a bit of lunch and went bed for 3 hours and when i woke up i was still tired!!!:rofl:i just had 3 hours sleep how could i still be tired lol


----------



## bethyb

im def more tired, when i go to bed i completely crash and I have to drag myself out of bed in the morning!! just looked at myself in the mirror and i look super huge and knackered out! LOL


----------



## Emsy26

Well 30 weeks today and I feel like shite!!

Have had a craving for Snickers, well last night it dawned on me that bubs don't want me to eat peanuts! I started to feel really sick, went in the bathroom and started choking, a massive cluster of peanuts ended up in loo...(Sorry if TMI)..he's loving the choc, noughat and caramel but throwing the peanuts back up through my system..:rofl:
Also coughed that much that I peed myself..:blush:
Sooooo embarrasing!
Had an hours sleep all night, couldn't catch up today as my mum came to visit.
Feel like SHTE!!
Sorry for the moan...Oh and on top of all that..I move house on Friday :dohh:

Hope you ladies feel better than me xox


----------



## bethyb

good luck with the move hun xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

woo-hoo, I made it!!!!!!! Hi again everyone! x


----------



## DolceBella

Hola!


----------



## bethyb

hey hun. welcome over!! :)


----------



## holden_babez

hello Gemma Lou and welcome to 3rd Trimester... Enjoy!!

How is everyone else doing?

Sorry for all who are sick right now.. I know how you feel.. Ive just got over laryngitis and the flu.. GP got me on anti-biotics to clear it up as have had it for a while now..

Take Care xx


----------



## Emsy26

Morning Ladies xox

Anybody else got back to the emotional stage?
My son has gone on a school trip today, and I forgot to give him his spending money, by the time I realised, it was too late, they had gone. I keep picturing him standing there with his teacher while all the other children go round the gift shop picking up treats. 
His poor lil face, he's only 6, I feel so guilty and like a terrible mom at mo. I ain't stopped crying yet!


----------



## fairywings

Awww bless. I must admit I got weepy this morning when I got a pain in my bump. That coupled with my very bad cold made me cry. :shock: But I haven't been like that at all usually, not like I was with my first.

I think it is hitting me hard now I have 10 weeks left! :shock:

:) x


----------



## classyburd

I am emotional yes, me mum has just gone home to ireland after spending 10days here and now am on me tod :(
Plus am so uncomfy today, when i stand i just got bad pressure, think he sat on me bladder, plus keep getting painful twinges :(

Not having a fun day


----------



## samantha_sarah

oh yes im constantly crying! x


----------



## kbaker09

Hello all... :wave:

Can you please add me to your list? I'm due on the 20th of May. 


:D


----------



## maccy

Haven't stopped crying today...just feel so shitty!!! So I'm with you there Emsy!


----------



## ajarvis

welcome over Gemma and welcome to kbaker09 :)

I'm not overly emotional - but definitely more than normal. All stuffed up and starting to feel big - so I guess I'm starting to agree with everyone elses assessment of me :p

I'm counting down to my mat leave and am feeling pretty unmotivated at work!! I can't wait to spend some time with my son, and then the new baby on it's way.

Planning on taking my boy to the science centre this weekend - I usually try to spend one day out with him on the weekend and one day at home together. This time OH is coming, it was actually his idea, so should be a good day if a long one. Lots of walking again so I should be good and pooped by the end of the day lol.


----------



## Emsy26

I've been an emotional wreck, after forgetting bout sons spending money, got in touch with his teacher, and she said she would sort him some money out and I give it her back at the end of the school day. Was his last day at that school today and she had a special bond with Brad (DS) so she was more than happy to help.

OH was packing some stuff up and I was sat there in pain, he lay me down, made me a cuppa and put a blanket over me, and told me to leave it all to him...I burst out crying! I love him sooooo much :blush:

My zip on my coat popped off...think bubs has had a growth spurt as my bump seems to be massive..don't want to buy a bigger one, as only got 10 weeks left..so extra layers will have to do!!


----------



## Emsy26

Hope you have a good day ajarvis, been ages since I took my children out, don't think I could handle it at the mo! Lol xx


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Emsy! 

Glad you got your sons situation figured out. I was thinking of what I'd do cause I'd feel just as bad! But I didn't even think of contacting teacher I was thinking of what would be worse - showing up at his field trip to give him money and embarrass him, or him having no money and feeling badly lol.

That was sweet of your OH! Hopefully you feel better soon!


----------



## amelia222

Hi to Gemma and kbaker :hi:

Anyone else can't sleep? I've just gotten over a cold and now I wake up at the slightest sounds in the night...so annoying! 

I am on the waiting list for a scan too. Saw the mw on tuesday and my bump is still measuring small (26cm at 30 weeks) so they want to get a scan done to see if LO is growing properly or if there is low fluid. Where I am they are always booked up for appointments at least a month in advance so they just call at 7am the day they can fit you in. Hopefully they call tomorow then I can stop worrying and finally :sleep:


----------



## ajarvis

Amelia I hope you get your scan soon. Always better to have your mind at ease! Can you go to Labour and delivery and get a scan? If your bleeding or something? 

Not sure how it works in Alberta - in Ontario when I had bleeding with my first scan I'd just go to L&D and they'd scan me to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive been spending some "extra" time with my daughter. I have kept her off nursery to do things. I know i probably shouldnt, but Its going to be hard on her once her baby sister is here until we have a proper routine set and im very grumpy when im tired. 
So, we took her to the zoo, soft play areas extra duck feeding trips and some general round the house extra time.
I almost feel guily about bringing another baby into the house when e have such an excellant routine now and every1s happy.... but im sure she will love her sister. 

Things are starting to get harder now, the bumps in my way and i feel tired, quicker.. so i suppose the nex 66 days will probaby drag.


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, just to let oyu know im off on hol tomorrow so wont have internet access for the next week!!! I hope you all have a good week and are not in too much pain/discomfort/emotional etc etc..

hugs
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Have a great time kmh2009, we'll all be thinking of you when we wake up with leg cramps and have lots of aches and pains. Lol xx

:hug:


----------



## dannydustcart

Have a great holiday!


----------



## ajarvis

Have a great holiday! Hope you end up nice and relaxed :)

I'm taking work off early specifically to spend extra time with DS before the baby comes! I'm hoping some one on one time with him will help out with the transition to a new baby in the house!


----------



## dannydustcart

If you could go ANYWHERE in the world before you have baby, where would you go.. money and health no object......

I would pick scotland (yes, not abraod lol) as i have never been and would love the views. Or new Zealand.


----------



## amelia222

I would go to Hawaii to visit my aunt and lay on the beach...even though I might get mistaken for a whale :rofl:


----------



## baboo

I would pick Tokyo, or to go back to Rome again.
Hope everyones ok! 
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

San Francisco :D


----------



## Monkeh

Japan :D


----------



## classyburd

Southern Ireland to visit me mum who moved there a year ago and i still aint been over to see her coz am scared of flying and get terribly seasick :(


----------



## Pink_Witch

a villa in florida just me and DH! blisssssssssss:cloud9:


----------



## dannydustcart

Never thought of japan.. why there?.. that wuld be quite exciting,


----------



## snettyb

Ohhhhh i think Sydney Australia to visit my big bro. I missed his wedding and i would love to give him a cuggle, i really miss him :cry:

BUT..... I would love to go to Tenerife again and tear it up with my mates and get super minging drunk. Ahhhh the single life was lonely but bloody fun :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

Fuertureventura again, was ace! Me and Oh had a cocktail drinking competition and ended up hammared on the beach @ 5am...... Good times!

New York was amazing too but next time i would bring more spending money!!!! :lol:


----------



## bethyb

yep back to the states for me. mmm how I could eat ribs and slaw now or steak ans shrimps. its all about the food LOL.
Nah id love to go back to new orleans its magical there.


----------



## ajarvis

hmmm. I really don't know. Since it's the middle of winter and it's been freezing here - probably somewhere warm!


----------



## samantha_sarah

ajarvis said:


> hmmm. I really don't know. Since it's the middle of winter and it's been freezing here - probably somewhere warm!


Aww :hugs:

Thankfully its mildish and dry down in southwest UK now. The snow cause caused chaos here a couple of weeks ago lol!


----------



## ajarvis

lol. I normally like winter too, but wearing this maternity jacket is getting annoying - doesn't do up right lol. and we also just got a bunch more snow! Come on May!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

oh my god i feel awful today... really sh!"£t.
I havent had a good nights sleep since before christmas, can get comfy, things racing through my brain and today ove had enough.
Im soo tired.. i keep snapping at the DD whose only 3 bless her heart, i feel to bolloxed to enjoy doing anything, to tired to concentrate on anything.
WHINGE WHINGE WHINGE!!! oh yeah.. to top if off, my nosebleeds are getting worse again.

Am i allowed to sit and cry alone for hours on end today.


----------



## DolceBella

Awww... you poor thing! You sound just miserable!


----------



## holden_babez

oh mate... I am having one of them days too.. I just wanted to sit and cuddle my nice new pillow all day... but had so much to do.. every time I sat down for a few seconds, I started to think about what I ahd left to do today and then it started to get the better of me and I would end up in tears... Happened twice.. I give up as well.. 

BRING ON MAY!!!

Feel Better Soon (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## baboo

of course your allowed to sit and cry hun!, Hope you feel a bit better soon.
Hope everyone else is ok!, I've managed to pick up a cold :(, so I'm feeling sorry for myself today lol, but on a plus point I've moved up a box!
xx


----------



## dannydustcart

oh god, so have i


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs:

I didnt sleep well last night either. bad heartburn attack and woke up choking, OH slept through of course :roll:
Had an hours kip before meeting a friend but feel like going back to bed again!


----------



## snettyb

Aww Danny, i have days like that too or weeks like that lol. I've had a good couple of days where i've had some energy but i seem to have hit a wall this afternoon. So tomorrow i'm going to have a chilled day in and do nothing except the school run xx


----------



## ajarvis

aww. Danny hopefully your day gets better! I had a bad grumpy day myself on Saturday and was impatient and grumpy with DS (2.5) so I feel your pain :) I gave myself a timeout lol

I also can't sleep because of HEARTBURN!! Really sucks! Although I've been better with eating junkfood. I seem to have less of an appetite now - yay lol.

On another note I've started this baby's baby blanket - decided to do red and white. I think it's going to look pretty sharp. But because I'm such a procrastinator I also have t finish my first DS's blanket (which I started like 9 months ago :p ) and he picked another color for it this weekend too - he wanted pink lol.

so busy in my own way I guess. I only have about 10 weeks of work left and can't believe how fast it's sneaking up!

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## NatalieW

Well it looks like I'll be having an April baby!!! Will be induced from 20th April onwards...

I have decided we are all allowed grumpy days but they are all worth it


----------



## tropicana

im feeling right crap latley also in tears everyday and to top it all off i woke up 2days ago flat on my back had the most terrible pain in my side like somethings twisted and this morning woke up on my belly and good god that hurts. manager at work is getting at me all the time and leaning over the counter is making my tum hurt :( ive been thinking today i might ring in work tomorrow and say im ill preg related and see if they will start my mat leave early ill get less time with baby but i dont think i can stay on much longer everyone seems to think i it easy as im only 21 and say i shouldnt be getting tired and grumpy and aches and pains all over well i am! i feel like smacking them and telling them to carry an elephant round with them for months on end... long post sorry


----------



## DolceBella

What does the heartburn pain that you guys have feel like? I occassionally wake up with pain in the center of my chest where my ribs make a "V", but I don't feel anything back up into my esophagus. Is this heartburn? If it is, what helps it best?

Also, had my 28 week visit today. Heartbeat good, LO measuring right on track. Thumbs up! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you had a good visit :) 

My heartburn literally feels like burning from mid chest up. Really sucks and hurts! Nothing helps me except laying on my back with my head and chest elevated :(


----------



## DolceBella

Hmmm.... could be what I'm feeling. It feels better when I'm laying on my back, which of course is how they tell us not to lay!


----------



## ajarvis

yea pretty ironic eh? I remember from last time that the heartburn really sucked when my belly was too big and heavy for me to lay on my back! NOT looking forward to that :p


----------



## dannydustcart

I still didnt sleep last night.. my eyes are watering now too.

Horlicks is crap,. didnt work.. just gave me worse indegestion.


----------



## snettyb

I had a cadbury's hot chocolate the other night, the one you make with hot milk not water, and i had a canny nights sleep. I'm gonna have one every night i think.

Last night was just a joke! I got up at 12.30am, 4.15am, and 6.05am for a pee and all three times couldn't get back off to sleep! The pains in my legs are getting rediculous now and the pain stays throughout the day in the form of a dull ache then peaks at night.

I feel for ya Danny, but its good to know i'm not the only one getting no kip. I just want to sleep flat on my back with my hands above my head.......ahhh bliss xx


----------



## bethyb

its so mad, i havent woken up in the night at all for a wee, i just go about 6 am and then back to bed, think right at the end i kept waking with zac and the tiredness I feel at the end of the day is allowing me to sleep really well, plus we had a new mattress a few weeks ago and it seems to be doing the trick!!
feeling for all of u ladies having rotten sleep, we have all that to look forward to as well! :)


----------



## classyburd

Is it dangerous to sleep on your back or just supposed to be uncomfy for us??


----------



## DolceBella

Hmmm... I'd say the answer to that question is somewhere in between the two. You're told not to lay on your back because the weight of the uterus and baby are pushing on all your veins, disrupting good circulation. It can cause increased swelling of the legs and girly bits, increase your BP a little, and it causes not the most optimal blood flow to the placenta and baby.


----------



## MrsTatty

I am just craving being able to sleep on my tummy again...


----------



## snettyb

I can actually get comfy sometimes on my back but its because of the reasons Dolcebella said that i try to avoid it. Sometimes i will put a pillow under one side of my bum so i'm not quite flat and that eases the pressure a bit but not sure if its 'allowed' still xx


----------



## DolceBella

Being wedged with a pillow should be ok if it's enough to tilt your uterus.


----------



## dannydustcart

on my god.. thats what i need.. to sleep on my belly...

and a peanutbutter sandwich ..

Snetty.... lack of sleep makes me so weak... god knows how ill mage when lo i shere keep me up all night. Then again, should be able to sleep in between feeds. ON MY BELLY>


----------



## classyburd

Ahhhh but then ya boobs may get in the way if they big and sore from breastfeeding
DOH


----------



## DolceBella

Haha! My boobs are huge! Can never lay on my stomach. But PB&J sure does sound good!


----------



## Laura85

Hi ladies, 

I'm extremely proud to be in Third Tri. Only 9 weeks left!! and i'm so excited! can't wait to meet this little amazing thing, it's going to get the biggest hug of it's entire life!!! Sooooo Excited! ;-)

Congrats Girls on getting to Third, we'll all have amazing bundles soon enough!

Love Laura and Flump


----------



## ajarvis

yeppers my boobs did not allow me to sleep on my belly for the longest time after DS was born - either cause of being sore, or just so much milk that I'd a made a HUGE mess!!

oh the things we go through for these kids lol

mmmmmmmmmm to PB&J that was my lunch yesterday and today I'm changing it up and having PB and banana :p :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome Laura!


----------



## Laura85

I'm also having trouble sleeping. 

Mostly due to being too uncomfortable, but we're getting a new matress soon so yipee!!

I am dying for a Snicker chocolate bar! But nope, stupid peanuts! LOL

xxx


----------



## ajarvis

You ladies have lots of willpower - I could NEVER give up my peanut butter! I lived off of peanut butter when I was pregnant with DS#1 and oddly enough it's one of his favorite foods!


----------



## classyburd

Am so glad i hate peanut butter, i have enough things that im not allowed at the mo and love. 

Brié on crackers for one :( and paté oh and wouldnt mind an alcoholic tipple of sommit :( oh and prawns. The list goes on.


----------



## snettyb

I thought pea nuts were ok unless you (the mummy) usually have an adverse reaction to them. Personally i can't eat them coz they make my toungue swell up and my throat close but i thought if you were ok with them you could eat them in pregnancy :shrug: xx


----------



## ajarvis

I have never been told not to eat anything - with either pregnancy. I just heard about it from being online on these type of boards lol


----------



## Laura85

I got told by my midwife that if either parent or both suffer from allergies such as hay fever or asthma not to eat nuts or shell fish. 

My hubby has hayfever and asthma! LOL

Plus i'm not eating them just to be safe as you can develop allergies whilst pregnant too.

Laura and Flump. xx


----------



## snettyb

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!1 Has anyone got a chain saw i can lend to chop my fookin legs off with?? The pain is unbareable!! I had the worst nights kip ever last night, i kept waking up screaming with the pain and i've been up for hours and been out to take my lil guy to school and the pain is still there! I remember having leg cramps in my last pregnancy but this jst takes the PI$$!!

Rant over, and breath lol Hope you other May mammy's had a better night than me. Did you manage to get some sleep Danny? xx


----------



## classyburd

My legs arnt too bad at the moment, am just in pain under one side of me ribs were i stretched the other day and think ive pulled sommit bad :(

Also my mate has gone into labour at 37weeks last night, am a little bit jealous :( but obviously excited for her. Why cant it be may aready.


----------



## fairywings

My legs are a bit achy today, I also need to ask for iron tablets as apparently that is low, see the midwife again tomorrow will not be surprised if my BP is up after the week I have had!

Oh well moan over. x


----------



## holden_babez

fairywings said:


> My legs are a bit achy today, I also need to ask for iron tablets as apparently that is low, see the midwife again tomorrow will not be surprised if my BP is up after the week I have had!
> 
> Oh well moan over. x

With the iron tablets, I have not long started taking them as well and just to let you know as it scared the $h*t outta me (thought I was dying) that they will make your poo very black and also harder the pass then normal :blush: so keep up the water intake... 

Sorry probably didnt want to know that, but it really scared me and I made a few phone calls as my doctor was away this morning and couldn't get hold of any one else... 

Just so you know and dont get worried if it happens to you as well Fairywings..

Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## classyburd

Ohh ive heard that about iron tablets too making ya poo black. 
Same as a heavy night on the guiness ive heard 
hehehe


----------



## fairywings

lol, nice vision! :rofl:


----------



## tropicana

in a morning does anyone elses hips and back crack loads as u first start to walk about? its only jsut started this bad and has me a bit worried. 

oh and the other day at work i was sat there in a slouch over myself quite a bit and i got a massive kick which made my boob jump out the way oh well i set off laughing i got some right strange looks O_O


----------



## DolceBella

Your boob jumped?? That's impressive!


----------



## tropicana

well not exactly jump but nudged it :blush::blush:


----------



## ajarvis

lmao. that's hilarious! I was giggling at my stomach jumping all over in the middle of a training session lol - the trainer probably wasn't impressed :p it's fun though.


----------



## DolceBella

I'm sure it's just a natural phase, but I've been getting crazy dreams about my birth experience going horribly wrong! Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## tropicana

ive gone off from having weird baby dreams i kept dreaming i had him and that he was coming out with scratches all over his face i think thats because im panic about my kittys they live in my room with me basically and sleep with me at night and if i lock them out they cry at the door untill i let them in and because baby will be in my room with me i dont know what to do with the kittys i feel so guilty locking them away.. 

i feel so much more movement now lay in bed other night and OH had his arm around me feeling for baby then poked me and it felt like i was kicked fast 3 times and since then ive been feeling that alot, could it be baby moving round fast or actual kicks?


----------



## dannydustcart

Bloody midwife of mine... 
She took my bloods at 28 weeks... i never got a reply so i rung her last week and asked her if they were fine and she said they were..
When she come round the other day she told me i needed iron.. which is probably why i felt so bad.!!
If i had got my results on time i never would have had to feel as awful as i have done this last week.

GRRRRRR>


----------



## Emsy26

I'm in sooooooo much discomfort now,I can't wait to go into labor :blush:
How many people do you hear say that? :rofl:


----------



## baboo

lol emsy, I'm exactly the same, i'm in so much discomfort at the moment I can barely walk the length of myself. I hope you start to feel a bit better soon xx


----------



## fairywings

dannydustcart said:


> Bloody midwife of mine...
> She took my bloods at 28 weeks... i never got a reply so i rung her last week and asked her if they were fine and she said they were..
> When she come round the other day she told me i needed iron.. which is probably why i felt so bad.!!
> If i had got my results on time i never would have had to feel as awful as i have done this last week.
> 
> GRRRRRR>

God that reminds me I forgot to ask for my iron tablets and also my MAT B1! I am such a scatter brain!

But aside from that everything was fine at my appointment today and my BP was lower than it ever had been, despite me being sure it would be raised cause of all the crap that has gone on the last week!

He is still head down they think but said that if there is any doubt as time progresses I can be sent for another scan. Heard the heart beat striaght away - it was nice and strong. :)

Not had any weird dreams . . . or none that I can remember . . . xx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Bloody midwife of mine...
> She took my bloods at 28 weeks... i never got a reply so i rung her last week and asked her if they were fine and she said they were..
> When she come round the other day she told me i needed iron.. which is probably why i felt so bad.!!
> If i had got my results on time i never would have had to feel as awful as i have done this last week.
> 
> GRRRRRR>

OMG that is totally shocking that mind! Its bloody border line neglect, you should have been told right away!! Y'know what pi$$es me off, we have to suffer through everything coz we can't have any pills coz were pregnant but you've been suffering when you needn't have! Hope it gets sorted soon chick xx


----------



## lesleyann

hey just got online at jamies parents on his sisters laptop, having a good time in the new house, washer/dryer just turned up today, new freezer turns up tomorrow.. babys room will be done soon and we have not even been there for a week yet :happydance:


Baby has taken to his feet in my ribs at the moment getting alot bigger finding it harder to walk for aslong now having a few problems with my right hip at the moment :hissy:


hope you are all doing well big :hug: to all may mummiesssssss :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

What a pain in the ass when human error makes us more sick and uncomfortable!!

Lesleyann seems like you're getting everything done! So exciting!

I'm uncomfortable, but mainly because baby is going after my cervix and it hurts!! Feels like he's trying to escape. Plus I had some fairly uncomfortable braxton hicks contractions last night too! blah. Come on may :p


----------



## tropicana

does anyone elses bump change from hard to podgey day to day?


----------



## fairywings

*raises hand*

Mine does, it is so wierd, but I think it is when he is shifting alot which feels really strong when he does it! :) Like sometimes it will be so hard at the top and then hard at the bottom, but then go soft . . . *sigh* Feels nice all the jiggery that is going on though. :) x

(Did that even make sense? :rofl: )


----------



## tropicana

lol yeah my OH finds it funny to tap my belly sometimes and it jiggles lol and other times it stays solid


----------



## samantha_sarah

:lol: i get the jiggly belly and when OH lies across me or even if its just his shoulder touching the belly at night she will kick up and stick her foot out and poke him.It sometimes makes him jump!

Its unreal how strong shes got! I want to see her foot inprint though :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

At the moment the right side of my bump is solid, and the left is all wobbly. She's head down with her back at my right side, and I'm getting kicks aroound my bellybutton, and strange movements at my ribs. I can only imagine thats her bum up there. Don't know though :lol:


----------



## samantha_sarah

Yesterday i was doing Yoga on my birthing ball and i felt her really shift, when i looked down my bump had got really raised and hard on the right side, it made me look deformed :rofl:

She moved back in the end but was so odd to look at!


----------



## fairywings

The good things is though my bump is still so high up it supports my boobs. :rofl:

Random thought that just popped into my head . . . :) x


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl:

Wish mine supported the boobs, but I'm afraid there's nothing that supports them anymore! :dohh:


----------



## fairywings

:hugs:


----------



## bethyb

lol :) i keep analyzing my bump at the mo cuz im on team yellow. dont know if theres any truth in if ur carrying high its a girl and low its a boy. Ten weeks and counting! :) think im a little bit nervous too?? excited but a teeny bit nervous! MA still not sorted yet either. pain in the arse it is!!! :)


----------



## samantha_sarah

bethyb said:


> lol :) i keep analyzing my bump at the mo cuz im on team yellow. dont know if theres any truth in if ur carrying high its a girl and low its a boy. Ten weeks and counting! :) think im a little bit nervous too?? excited but a teeny bit nervous! MA still not sorted yet either. pain in the arse it is!!! :)

Mines mega low but my manager said its a typical girl bump, its an allover one from side to side and lengthways, i havnt put any weight elsewhere though. :lol:

my friend kayla is having a boy and hers sits up quite high like a basketball but is equally as huge. shes put on alot of weight on her arms and face.


----------



## fairywings

Well I am high and it is a boy, was low with my first she was a girl, think that is why I thought she was a boy . . . so truth in it? Mah, I dunno. lol.

Still not heard from my Maternity Grant yet either, why is everything soooooo slow? Except for these last weeks they are going quite quickly!

Be May before we know it. :) x


----------



## samantha_sarah

Monkeh said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Wish mine supported the boobs, but I'm afraid there's nothing that supports them anymore! :dohh:

Same here!! :rofl:


----------



## bethyb

i look like a basket ball is under my jumper :)
yep they are too slow! :( cant believe we r in march already!


----------



## tropicana

lovley my mum just told me ive put quite alot of weight on this i know untill she said mostly on ur back, now i think i look like Quasimodo.. has anyone else put weight on their back?? i wasnt aware i had :(.. 

oh and sorry im posting lots of questions but does anyone who has strech marks do they get reaaaaaaally itchy?? and does itching them make worse?


----------



## ajarvis

my bump goes from hard to soft too, and the first time I got stretch marks they were itchy. I haven't got extra ones yet this time thankfully lol. but I don't know if they get worse because of it.

Oh and I am carrying high and it's a boy, and I carried high with my son as well - he never dropped - and all out front too. I keep getting told I'm huge though. Silly people lol


----------



## amelia222

I'm not sure if I'm carrying high or low, I've had people tell me both?

My mom has told me I'm putting on weight on my back too but I don't believe her, she also told me yesterday that my cheeks are getting chubby!:growlmad:


----------



## tropicana

i dont know wether im carrying high or low maybe low? im having a boy but it doesnt seem low low nor high..:shrug:


----------



## classyburd

people keep telling me i dont even look pregnant from behind, yet ive managed to gain 2stone (28lb)


----------



## DolceBella

I get told I don't look pregnant from behind as well. Suppose I'll enjoy hearing that while it lasts!


----------



## holden_babez

samantha_sarah said:


> bethyb said:
> 
> 
> lol :) i keep analyzing my bump at the mo cuz im on team yellow. dont know if theres any truth in if ur carrying high its a girl and low its a boy. Ten weeks and counting! :) think im a little bit nervous too?? excited but a teeny bit nervous! MA still not sorted yet either. pain in the arse it is!!! :)
> 
> Mines mega low but my manager said its a typical girl bump, its an allover one from side to side and lengthways, i havnt put any weight elsewhere though. :lol:
> 
> my friend kayla is having a boy and hers sits up quite high like a basketball but is equally as huge. shes put on alot of weight on her arms and face.Click to expand...


You have discribed my bump now to a "T".. 

I was the opposite with my 2 boys... Grew everywhere and VERY high...

So soemthing must be right lol


----------



## snettyb

I've but on 22lbs (devastated! :hissy:) and its all in my back, my ass and the tops of my now very tree trunk looking legs, attractive huh lol

I am carrying very very low and my bump is almost pointy so not all round at all and i'm having a boy (or at least i had better be) and with my son i carried high and all over so very different bumps but both boys.

For those of you who are still waiting for your maternity allowance, how long have you been waiting? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

My bump does that-- podgy to firm... its low most of the time, sometimes i think he moves up and i get a bit of extra boob support.
I had a warm cup of tea reasting on my bump last night and she was beating it up.

As for my weight... ive gained nearly 2.5 stone so far. Midwife SAYS im fine.. but it feels all in my legs, bum and love handles..! 
just over 8 weeks left gulp! And i cant wait to see her.


----------



## DolceBella

I guess I'm doing ok with weight gain. I'm all belly. I've gained just over 1 stone so far. (I think that's the right conversion.. around 15 pounds?) I'm just worried about how it will be from here, since they say you gain the most in third-tri. :dohh:


----------



## dannydustcart

Thats what worries me, still having 8 weeks to go.. thats alot of extra weight gain for me lol
I am going to NOT look at the scales anymore until i get to full term.
My midwife doesnt seem worried though.


----------



## classyburd

I knwo ive gained at the top of my thighs though as they now rub together slightly when i walk, its gross!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

LOL!! Mine do that too now!


----------



## Monkeh

I haven't gained anything :blush: I lost around 4lb at the beginning (despite no morning sickness) and have either lost or gained 1lb per week every week since then, so I've stayed the same. Weighed myself this morning and I've put on 1lb, but last week I lost 1lb so I'm the same.

:shrug: can't complain, I'm hardly a skinny minnie!!

I'm still waiting on my MA too. They got back to me at first telling me I was to claim SMP, but I'm not working so I wrote back to them about 2 weeks ago, and have heard nothing since. Hopefully will get something in the post soon!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive got my SMP.. they pay it same way they did my wages.


----------



## ajarvis

I've gained just over 20lbs at last time I checked and friend of mine says I look better now all over than before so it's mainly belly and boobs - OH is loving the boobs lol. Last time with DS #1 I gained almost 50lbs and that was with working out 3-4 times a week, and walking to and from work every day. this time not working out, but doing alot of work and I'm on track to gain less....

Doesn't seem to make much sense lol. Oh and my appetite has completely decreased from earlier this pregnancy. sometimes I don't even feel hungry which for me is pretty odd!

Although haven't been sleeping much either - last night because of the people that live below us fighting literally all night long. DH acting as moderator they were outside yelling/screaming etc. - I really can't stand them :p


----------



## tropicana

i dont want to weigh myself i prefer to go off how i look, after baby im going to go to weightwatchers but try to lose a bit first so its not as much of a shock ;o


----------



## snettyb

Well i have just managed to well and truly depress myself!

For some unknown reason i decided to have a look in my favorite clothes shop (select) and there was this lush jacket that i really want (had my eye on this kind of jacket for a while) with £5 off. Also there was at least 3 pairs of jeans in that i love love loved and in my (pre preg) size as well!! For only £16 a pair. Just wait tho, once this baby comes out they will have sod all in that i want or if they do it won't be in my size. I'm so so sick of looking like a fat scruff and feeling this way about myself, i just want to wear normal clothes and look and feel normal. I'm so upset, and i have just cried my eyes out for about 30 mins. God, i used to be such a bubbly, funny, chatty, life and soul kinda lass but i'm turning into a whiney, moaning, manic depressive, fat heffer that hardly leaves the house. I feel so so low x


----------



## classyburd

awww snetty, your not alone. 

I havnt bought myself any nice new clothes for months now, i seen loads i wanted and got cash for my birthday last month too and ended up spending it on bloody furniture for the house coz i didnt wanna go buying nice clothes that i wouldnt fit into for god knows how many months.

I may just go upstairs and get under the duvet for the next 2 months HMPH!!!!


----------



## classyburd

I also cant stop eating today coz am that bored!!!!!!


----------



## ajarvis

I was feeling pretty crappy too about clothes etc. So I went on ebay spent a little bit and am getting a whole bunch of cute maternity shirts lol gotta fight back some way since I doubt I'll be wearing any of my pre pregnancy summer clothes!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty.. know how you feel, also, i only have a few mat clothes because i refuse to waste the money.. and guess what.. i was cleaning the bathroom and accidently got bleech splashed all down me.
I feel like crying.


----------



## ajarvis

If I splashed bleach on my maternity clothes I would cry! I only have 3 shirts right now and a couple pairs of pants lol - (although I did just be 15 items off of ebay for $30.00 - that I can justify :p )


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone!!! lol I keep posting, and when I look again LOTs of other posts have happened loL!

anyway how is everyone??

Im ok, bubs is still moving! lol not much to add lol only that im feeling a lil uncomfortable...espically when I go to bed (It doesnt help that Im sleeping on the living room floor on the mattress because of the mould in my bedroom) luckily they are doing that on the 16th!

im just so excited now!!! under 10 weeks to go!!!


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Snetty.. know how you feel, also, i only have a few mat clothes because i refuse to waste the money.. and guess what.. i was cleaning the bathroom and accidently got bleech splashed all down me.
> I feel like crying.

Oh NO!! Nightmare hun! 

I just really don't see the point in spending £££ on mat clothes either, not this close to the finish line. When my OH came in from work he instantly knew i had been crying and when i told him it was all over sodding clothes and i had cried uncontrolably for over an hour i thought he was gonna just tut and roll his eyes but he was really really nice and has insisted that we go back to the shop tomorrow and buy the clothes i saw in my normal (pre preg) size so i have something nice to wear once bubs is here (if they fit then lol) xx


----------



## classyburd

Awwww, wish my OH was so understanding


----------



## ajarvis

aww. thats nice of him :)


----------



## dannydustcart

Mama1985 said:


> Hey everyone!!! lol I keep posting, and when I look again LOTs of other posts have happened loL!
> 
> anyway how is everyone??
> 
> Im ok, bubs is still moving! lol not much to add lol only that im feeling a lil uncomfortable...espically when I go to bed (It doesnt help that Im sleeping on the living room floor on the mattress because of the mould in my bedroom) luckily they are doing that on the 16th!
> 
> im just so excited now!!! under 10 weeks to go!!!


It is exciting isnt it!!!
Im strugling to get comfortable weather sitting up, laying down or even walking.!!


----------



## fairywings

I get uncomfortable walking, am Ok lying down which is good as with my daughter I had to sleep propped up! lol

Got my Maternity Grant yesterday so that is a load off my mind. :) x


----------



## snettyb

Has anyone else turned into a clingy, needy, leech with their OH? I can't put him down! I wanna be touching him and near him all the time! I miss him so so much when he goes out and i prectically rugby tackle him with cuddles when he walks in :rofl: I was always dead independant but now i feel like i can't function without him beside me and i just love love love him so so much !!!! Pathetic isn't it :rofl: xx


----------



## classyburd

hahaha i must admit ive gone more clingy with my OH too awww


----------



## samantha_sarah

snettyb said:


> Has anyone else turned into a clingy, needy, leech with their OH? I can't put him down! I wanna be touching him and near him all the time! I miss him so so much when he goes out and i prectically rugby tackle him with cuddles when he walks in :rofl: I was always dead independant but now i feel like i can't function without him beside me and i just love love love him so so much !!!! Pathetic isn't it :rofl: xx

OOOO Yes! :lol:


----------



## tropicana

with the mood swings mine has been pulling just latley.. NO lol i threw a can of coke at him the other i did feel guilty but it felt so good!


----------



## DolceBella

I definately feel the need to be more clingy! Wish DH thought the same!:rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

tropicana said:


> with the mood swings mine has been pulling just latley.. NO lol i threw a can of coke at him the other i did feel guilty but it felt so good!

:rofl: Brilliant! Im with you on the moodswings, i literally cry with anger when he does the silliest of things!


----------



## DolceBella

I hope the coke can wasn't full!! lmao!!


----------



## tropicana

full can! it did miss but bust everywhere lol oh well he forgive me :D


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Has anyone else turned into a clingy, needy, leech with their OH? I can't put him down! I wanna be touching him and near him all the time! I miss him so so much when he goes out and i prectically rugby tackle him with cuddles when he walks in :rofl: I was always dead independant but now i feel like i can't function without him beside me and i just love love love him so so much !!!! Pathetic isn't it :rofl: xx

Yep.. been like it for a month now.
I think hes finding me a bit much lol.. but hey.. he loves me anyway.


----------



## samantha_sarah

I wonder who will be the first May mummy to pop :-k


----------



## DolceBella

Ooooohhh!!! Good question!!


----------



## DolceBella

Is Emzlouise technically a May mummie? She has a planned early delivery scheduled in 3 weeks @ 34 weeks.


----------



## samantha_sarah

DolceBella said:


> Is Emzlouise technically a May mummie? She has a planned early delivery scheduled in 3 weeks @ 34 weeks.

Hmm i think shes classed herself as an April Mummy but not too sure, seen her post on the april thread :shrug:

i wonder who else though!?

I want my bump to drop, its a low bump but also goes up right under my ribs.
Ruby must be a whopper! :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Anyone having preterm labor issues?


----------



## baboo

wasn't Dona a may mummy?
I think I'll go in April, with it being twins but I'll probably still be on here at 41 weeks lol
xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

baboo said:


> wasn't Dona a may mummy?
> I think I'll go in April, with it being twins but I'll probably still be on here at 41 weeks lol
> xx

Oooooo yes i think you'l go between 36 and 37ish weeks!
Havnt heard of many mummys of twins going on or after due date.

Hows the pregnancy going anyway? My lo feels massive! Are the twins feeling heavy? xxx


----------



## baboo

It was going fine until I hit 29 weeks then its all gone downhill lol, you know your big when you have to roll yourself of the sofa and have people offering you seats in shops beacuse they think your about to go into labour lol
They are starting to feel quite heavy now lol, How are you feeling?
xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

baboo said:


> It was going fine until I hit 29 weeks then its all gone downhill lol, you know your big when you have to roll yourself of the sofa and have people offering you seats in shops beacuse they think your about to go into labour lol
> They are starting to feel quite heavy now lol, How are you feeling?
> xx

Crap to put it bluntly hun :rofl:
I feel like im carrying a heffer and she likes to dig at my pelvis making me jump alot.

I hear you with the sofa rolling, also once im in my bed il move for no one and nothing :rofl:

Oh i wish these 9 weeks would go fast, head down babies are so uncomfortable :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## snettyb

Ha HA I move for no one too. About 10 seconds ago i realised that my cat was shut in the kitchen and she was crying so instead of getting off my ass to let her out i just picked up my hand bag and threw it at the door to open it and in she toddled :rofl: i've turned into a lazy biatch xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

snettyb said:


> Ha HA I move for no one too. About 10 seconds ago i realised that my cat was shut in the kitchen and she was crying so instead of getting off my ass to let her out i just picked up my hand bag and threw it at the door to open it and in she toddled :rofl: i've turned into a lazy biatch xx

:rofl: that is brilliant!


----------



## DolceBella

priceless!! :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

lol. that's hilarious! I wish I didn't have to move - cause I wouldn't!! I find myself taking my son places where I can sit and he can have fun :p Just wish I could find someone to cook and clean too!!!

as for clinginess - definitely not me! I'd love for him to spend more time with me though - but I'd think that even if I wasn't pregnant and is kind of a side problem with certain neighbours...

On a plus I picked up my maternity clothes today that I bought off of ebay and was SO SO Happy! She threw in a couple of extras for me so I ended up with 2 pairs of pants 1 pair of shorts, and 13 tops all for $30.00! I don't think it'd be possible to even come close to beating that! Oh and most of it is totally my style and stuff I'd of never bought myself cause I'm too cheap lmao - so that made my day even though I'm tired and grumpy :p


----------



## Emsy26

I think I'm nesting....Is it too early for that? I woke up at 9.30 and didn't stop cleaning til 9pm!! OH thought it was brilliant, he could sit and watch footy and not have me nag him! xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> I think I'm nesting....Is it too early for that? I woke up at 9.30 and didn't stop cleaning til 9pm!! OH thought it was brilliant, he could sit and watch footy and not have me nag him! xx

Oooo can you come and do my house too?! :lol:
Im so big that i can hardly do anything without feeling the pain and strain of carrying a beast of a baby :rofl:

At least on Mat leave i can slowly try to get through all the crap i still gotta do n:lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

come on over... mine needs doing.. im finding housework every so much a chore at the moment!


----------



## Emsy26

I must admit ladies, I did feel a few nigglies...think I overdid it, but I jus couldn't stop..I sat down for a rest, within minutes I was back up. Hope it doesn't last long, lol, don't want OH turning into a lazy so and so :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

lol i always get bad stitch as if i have pulled a muscle.

OMG Emsy just noticed, we have 59 days to go to DD Eeek but Yay at the same time! :lol:


----------



## Emsy26

samantha_sarah said:


> lol i always get bad stitch as if i have pulled a muscle.
> 
> OMG Emsy just noticed, we have 59 days to go to DD Eeek but Yay at the same time! :lol:


I'm crapping it!! Thought I was ok with it, thought I'd got over the whole 'petrified of labor' thing....think it was just put on hold for a bit :dohh:
I can't wait tho, not only will I have a huge bump that's restricting my view of the ground gone, but I'll have my lil man here xxx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> samantha_sarah said:
> 
> 
> lol i always get bad stitch as if i have pulled a muscle.
> 
> OMG Emsy just noticed, we have 59 days to go to DD Eeek but Yay at the same time! :lol:
> 
> 
> I'm crapping it!! Thought I was ok with it, thought I'd got over the whole 'petrified of labor' thing....think it was just put on hold for a bit :dohh:
> I can't wait tho, not only will I have a huge bump that's restricting my view of the ground gone, but I'll have my lil man here xxxClick to expand...

Im more terrified of going seriously overdue! I feel so immobile. Like a walking incubator while shes all tucked up and comfy in there! I keep saying bloody baby when her kicks hurt or her head push's down on my cervix, Oh goes mad at me for being so rude about his daughter. You bloody carry her in your tummy then, i swear she does it on purpose!


----------



## Emsy26

Just to get you into trouble...she gonna be a rite daddy's girl by sounds of it! Lol.
Mine's gonna be a mommy's boy...he's happily kicking way, shaking his bum side to side, when OH comes near it stops...


----------



## samantha_sarah

lol yeah i must admitt she kicks the hardest when she can hear his voice or he touches my belly! Definatly a daddy's girl to be bless her!


----------



## dannydustcart

omg ... i dont want to go over due again either. it was a really uncomfortable two weeks with my daughter when i went over. 

Ill be doing whatever i can to ensure labour starts promptly..
Raspberry leaf tea, Sex, more sex and lots of ball bouncing.


----------



## snettyb

I might just crack up if i go over due to be honest. The thought of another 8 weeks to go is bad enough but to think it could potentially be 10.......erm no ta! I'm so badly down in the dumps lately and struggling with dealing with every day life, i have my 4 weekly appointment with my doctor on friday (so he can check i'm coping) and i'm just gonna lay it down for him this time, no hiding anything and i'm thinking about pushing for an induction at 37 weeks. I need happy pills i tell ya and he won't give me then while pregnant, and i need my pills for my dizzyness which i can't have while pregnant and i'm sick of feeling like this. Fingers crossed he goes for it, then i will only have 5 weeks left before i can cuggle my little man xx


----------



## Monkeh

:hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty.. i really feel the same as you.
Maybe we could have a "friendly" race to the finish.... as we have the same time left.
Might keep our spirits up?


----------



## snettyb

Sounds good danny, we can compare symptoms like we used to do in the TTc section lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Well.start at 36 weeks then lol! Just a laugh eh!!


----------



## Emsy26

Anyone else having bad trouble sleeping?
I can't lie on my right side as my chest starts getting really tight and hurts, I can't lie on my back as bubs seems to think this is the perfect time to boot my bladder! I'm up about 15 times a night on the loo, my legs ache like mad...I'm just soooo uncomfortable and I can't cope anymore :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm achy at night, and bub is most active then, too! She likes sticking a foot/leg/elbow etc out my side in the middle of the night, something she never does during the day. 

I don't get up to pee during the night anymore though. I went through a stage where I did, but now I just go as soon as I wake up.

I find that if I roll off my mat pillow, I get braxton hicks, which I assume has to do with the lack of support? I dunno. I get them all the time now anyway. :shrug:


----------



## dannydustcart

I started using a single duvet folded as a prop to support myself at night. ITs great having two duvets lol!
The thing is, its really worked, i have had two nights so far of better sleep!!


----------



## Emsy26

I've propped my pillows right up, but it's making no difference whatsoever. I also have a full body pillow, nada, nothin! 
Think I need a sledge hammer......by the time I get into a comfy sleep my alarm goes off for school run. Lol xx


----------



## tropicana

im going doctor tomorrow first of it was just to get a sicky note because my manager in a MAN and doesnt understand why i want to finish earlier : ( anyway doctor tomorrow because at night my left hip/kind of top of leg thingy seems to have gone out alot i have wide hips anyway but it seems to have grown?? and it aches so bad at night wether i lay on it or on the other side i get the same feeling as though i have a massive bruise and im pressing on it and feels like the bone is right there where my skin is if that makes any sence? instead of having like fat or muscle w/e over it its just bone and hurts!

long post so i may as well carry on another problem OH snores like an elephant and his breathing is so loud when not snoring so i got some ear plugs.. sleeping fine untill the kitten thinks its funny to pull them out in my sleep... cant win lol


----------



## DolceBella

Work is getting to be so much more challenging for me these days too. I work the night shift and by 4am, I'm really lagging. I get so sore and crampy. It doesn't help that the baby moves all night long too! My last day feels so far away... April 23!


----------



## samantha_sarah

I tried sleeping with mat pillows but they just ended up on the floor by morning!

I now sleep in the recovery position with one leg ontop of the durvet, 4 pillows propping my head up and a pillow underneath my pelvis.

Its very comfy :happydance:


----------



## Emsy26

What do you girls think the tight chest is about? 
I can handle the rest of the probs...just about..but this tight chest and the constant need to burp is doing my nut right in. I don't think my nights would be so bad if I didn't have this xx


----------



## tropicana

does it happen mostly if u eat just before bed? i know if i have something heavyish to eat i get that feeling whilst trying to sleep, so i try starving myself from about 7pm lol


----------



## DolceBella

Maybe it's heartburn?


----------



## Emsy26

It happens even when I don't eat late.
As for heartburn, I've never suffered with it so I don't know what it feels like, what could I take for that? xx


----------



## DolceBella

You can take Tums for it.


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey i have only just moved over here i was a bit late leaving second tri, but i am due a baby boy on 30th may i may be earlier as i am having a C section around the 11th may instead due to me being in a wheelchair we feel this may be better.

I hope everyone is doing ok?
I have been having so much trouble with my upper part of my legs lower back and under my bump, his head is laying so low it is killing me. 
Hurting when i wee and there is no protein found when i done a test so im guessing the pain is due to the way he is laying :shrug:
Anyone else got this and found something comfy to help?
Because i cannot seem to get comfy in anyway i sit lay or anything it even hurts turning over in bed, and the Doctors or midwife cant suggest anything :cry:

Sorry windge over, Congratulations to everyone though :)


----------



## dannydustcart

Welcome to may mummies!!

If you dont mind me asking, why r u in wheelchair? Is it pregnancy related?.


----------



## samantha_sarah

Abblebubba said:


> Hey i have only just moved over here i was a bit late leaving second tri, but i am due a baby boy on 30th may i may be earlier as i am having a C section around the 11th may instead due to me being in a wheelchair we feel this may be better.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok?
> I have been having so much trouble with my upper part of my legs lower back and under my bump, his head is laying so low it is killing me.
> Hurting when i wee and there is no protein found when i done a test so im guessing the pain is due to the way he is laying :shrug:
> Anyone else got this and found something comfy to help?
> Because i cannot seem to get comfy in anyway i sit lay or anything it even hurts turning over in bed, and the Doctors or midwife cant suggest anything :cry:
> 
> Sorry windge over, Congratulations to everyone though :)

:happydance: Welcome over hunny and congrats on your ickle lil boy! I get the baby head pressure too hunny :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

welcome to May Mummies :) If it's his head you must be carrying low? No suggetions on what to help, but hopefully the remainder of your pregnancy goes quick :)


----------



## bethyb

ahh im beginning to waddle. im worst when i get out of bed. must look so funny!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

bethyb said:


> ahh im beginning to waddle. im worst when i get out of bed. must look so funny!!

I waddle when walking to work, i look like a teletubby! :blush:


----------



## Abblebubba

dannydustcart said:


> Welcome to may mummies!!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why r u in wheelchair? Is it pregnancy related?.

Thankyou :happydance:

No this is from birth, it explains in more detail in my journal at the bottom of my sig 
But basicly i have Athrogryposis which is a muscular deformaty that affected all four of my limbs.
So i cannot walk only on my knees and my hands are back to front, for want of a better phrase :blush: hehe 

But yeah, its different being pregnant an amazing feeling buuut different lol


----------



## Abblebubba

ajarvis said:


> welcome to May Mummies :) If it's his head you must be carrying low? No suggetions on what to help, but hopefully the remainder of your pregnancy goes quick :)


Thankyou :happydance:

Yeah she said i am very low and i have only just noticed it more because he is getting heavier lol
But yeah i hope it dont get too much worse. :cry: it is such a downer on getting everything ready for him when he arrives when im in pain..


----------



## snettyb

You know how some of you were having problems with your MA. Well i posted the forms for mine on tuesday last week and i have already got my award letter back saying i am entitled to it and so on. The only thing is, it don't tell me when it will start going into my bank, it just says 4 weekly. Does this bit of information come seperatley? thanx xx


----------



## Monkeh

I'm still waiting to hear about mine. Gonna give them another week then phone up and have a rant!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Im not entitled... but atleast we all get the HIP grant eh!
Even though we wont get it until after our babies are born.


----------



## snettyb

I'm looking forward to the HIP grant because we have everything for baby and don't need it for health in 3rd tri coz our babies will be born by then so i have told OH that that money is mine for clothes. He tried to protest until i gave him 'the look', he soon shut up and said, ok dear :rofl:

He thinks there's nowt wrong with my old pre preg clothes, tut, does he not know fasions change!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Monkeh

I actually have no idea what I'm going to wear after the birth. I haven't seen my non-stretchy jeans for so long I've forgotten what they look like :dohh:

I think a shopping trip will definitely be in order!! :D


----------



## bethyb

I wanna get a few bits in already as its so depressing when ur old clothes dont fit and all u have are maternity jeans!! not good! the worst is when u find some jeans that fit for a few weeks or months u get a belly overhang!! 
So wanna get some nice bits in in a bigger size for when baby is here. Im a size 12 so will get a few 14s in as i wanna be out and about showing off baby without looking like a sack of pots! And u dont wanna go clothes shopping in the first couple of weeks as u need to conserve some energy!
Im also feeling heavy but still sleeping through the night, weird I wasnt like that with zac? I was up upteen times in a night. wonder if baby is lying funny?
Got my MA award today i apparently have to write back as to when im going to claim although i already did this. grrr still im chufffed its sorted now!
Midwife tomoz so lets hope my glucose is ok.
Hope u girls all ok xxx


----------



## Emsy26

I heard off my Sure Start Grant today (only sent it off Wednesday), I was allowed it. Was so sure I wasn't though (only sent it in cos M/W said it was worth a try), I get child tax creds, working tax creds and my partner works full time (low salary). I think as long as you can tick one of their boxes, you can get it.
I just told OH we going shopping Friday, he weren't best pleased, but what the hell!! Lol xox

I'm very tired now, anyone else feeling the strain? I got a feeling my last 8 weeks are going to draggggggggg!!!


----------



## tropicana

me i went to see doctor today he wouldnt listen to most of the things and before i finished he just said it all relates to my hips getting wider and kept butting in then told me "it was ur choice to get pregnant nobody elses so you shut up and put up, i have no sympathy, ur next will be easier" oh god i felt stupid :O but at leaste now ive offically finished work stupid counters were massive


----------



## Monkeh

Ugh, stoopid doctor! Sounds like a meanie. 'Shut up and put up' indeed. Pffft

:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, im back from holiday but still dont have the internet at my new house. Just in work.

How are you all doing? Im getting very fed up aswell now. this 9.5 weeks is going to drag so much. I had planned to work up to 38 weeks but its becoming a struggle now. :( 
Got midwife appointment tomorrow. might have a bit of a moan. Getting loads of pressure downwards now and i think weve definately got an octopus or something in there with a lot of arms. he moves so much

hugs
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome Abblebubba :hi: Ive added you in to the list :D

Ive still to do all the tax credit stuff when the p60's come in, soo not looking forward to it :dohh:

Had a bad night last night, was sooo sore and couldnt get comfy in any position, still sore today :(


----------



## Laura85

I have sent off my HiP grant form, apparently they not opening any till the end of April! Sucks.

I've also finally got my SMP1 and MatB1 forms to Claim MA. I just need to get a MA form ASAP! LOL

Flump will be here and i still won't have sent it off! I'm pretty certain i can get it but I've always got that little niggle feeling if i can't really worry's me! LOL

I'm sure we'll be ok.

Tropicana: Stupid Doc saying that to you! I bet it was a stupid man, they don't have a clue! We hate men at the mo!

Had M/W today and i now know what is bottom and head on Flump! Yay! Bottom is what is making me feel like i'm suffocating and head is what's making me nearly pee myself! ha,ha,ha!

I'm really excited though!

Laura abd Flump. xxx


----------



## Laura85

samantha_sarah said:


> lol yeah i must admitt she kicks the hardest when she can hear his voice or he touches my belly! Definatly a daddy's girl to be bless her!


I'm the same, Last night Flump was asleep (wasn't moving anyhow), then my Hubby came in from work and as soon as he/she heard his voice that was it! Going mad, jumping/kicking/doing somersaults! everything! ha,ha,ha!

I was getting really frustrated as I've got 4 kittens (due to leave in about 3 weeks) and 2 cats (Mummy and Daddy) and I had Flump giving it what for inside me then the cats/kittens climbing all over me!!! And restless legs! What a night! Arrrgh!!! LOL :hissy:

Laura and Flump.
xxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Tropicana~ what a horrible thing for a doctor to say!

Kmh hope you had good holidays! I'm working up until I think 37 weeks as well and it's going to really drag!

I'm in Calgary and it is freezing cold here -30 this morning which was gross. So all bundled up had DS on my shoulders as he's all bundled up and walks really slow in his snowpants (who can blame him? lol) walking across an intersection I fell right on my knee and but. I thankfully kept DS on my shoulders so he didn't fall just me - and baby has been moving so he's fine too - just me that hurt myself. If there is anything I don't like about this city it's that they don't plow the streets.

OK rant done. I'm just having a horrible day lol. So far I've felt pretty good pregnancy wise no real complaints besides a bit of a sore back when doing dishes, and chores etc. but not too bad considering. Then today I've had a horrible day and it makes me want to go on mat leave tomorrow!!


----------



## bethyb

wow -30?? Thats damn cold!! :) Im such a wimp with a bit of cold, I think the uk is way too cold! Ahh need a holiday, although not sure if it will happen this year, with little one coming and this damn credit crunch u dont get many euros to your pound! Hopefully will get back to the southern states next year, im still craving ribs and slaw.
reposted my MA form and picked up a surestart i dont think im entitled but seeing as i have a midwife appoint I thought id get her to sign it and send it off. they can only say no!


----------



## tropicana

i got turned down if i think ur going on about same thing the £500 grant? my boyf hasnt had work in over 8month and hes gettin job seekers yet i got a letter saying he isnt... and to try again in 3 month when baby is here. oh well my company is buying my contract so i will get a lump at the end of april then another in october its all for if i decide to not do double time sundays but i wont be there for 9 month so idont care they can buy it lol :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Arcanegirl said:


> Welcome Abblebubba :hi: Ive added you in to the list :D
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thankyou i feel quite at home with you guys here :) :friends:
> 
> Tropicana- That was not a nice thing to say at all :( I would have deliberatly stood on his foot or something and been like 'oops clumbsy me' :rofl:
> They have no consideration, 'there to do there job' grr at him for you :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK though?


----------



## Abblebubba

Arcanegirl said:


> Welcome Abblebubba :hi: Ive added you in to the list :D

Thankyou i feel quite at home with you guys here :) :friends:

Tropicana- That was not a nice thing to say at all :( I would have deliberatly stood on his foot or something and been like 'oops clumbsy me' :rofl:
They have no consideration, 'there to do there job' grr at him for you :)

Hope everyone is doing OK though?


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Abblebubba :hi:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I just wondered how everyone is doing? I have been signed off work for a couple of weeks with a bad back. The doc reckons its the relaxant hormone preparing my birth canal and said it has probably caused some inflamation. That means i have 2 weeks off now, 2 weeks back at work, 2 weeks off for Easter hols then 2 weeks until I finish for my maternity leave. I can't believe I am on the home stretch. Time is going so fast now! Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Emsy26

I'm ok, getting all the usual pains, bad heartburn, achey legs, and peeing at least 15 times thru the night! Oh, the joy...
Sorry to hear your back playing up, hope it eases off for u soon hun xox


----------



## baboo

Hi!
Hows everyone tonight?. Welcome over abblebubba!x
I had my 32 week growth scan and midwife appointment today, all went well, but little boy is measuring a little bit behind the little girl now. Apparantly this is normal in twins, but it won't stop me worrying!. Midwife appointment was fine so thats good!
Sorry your backs hurting Gemma, hopefully you'll start to feel a bit better with the time of work!xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey baboo thankyou :)
I totally understand the worrying i am such a paranoid freak since i been pregnant, :blush: i worry about every single twinge HA

You know sorry if this is TMI, but i am in soo much agony at the moment, as i cannot go to the toilet i feel really bloated and awful and being pregnant and having everything else bloated is just getting me down, i have drunk sooo much fruit juices but nothing is helping :(

Anyone else had problems a lot since being pregnant? :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm the opposite. The BH/general tightening and getting kicked from the inside isn't helping :lol:

I can be fine for ages, then suddenly I've just got to go! :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

My struggles these days is with getting through my work shifts now. I work as a night shift nurse... on my feet all night. I contract a lot by morning and am soooo beat. I collapse into bed as soon as I get home.


----------



## bethyb

i keep thinking i need a wee then get on the toilet and nada. well annoying! :)


----------



## tropicana

i keep forgetting how big my belly has gotten and when trying to go through doors that are blocked im smacking the door into the side of my bump lol


----------



## snettyb

:hi: abblebubba, i haven't been able to go to the toilet regularly since becoming pregnant either, and i'm normaly as regular as clock work lol but :shrug:

Bethyb, i am always running to the loo thinking i'm about to pee myself and then, a trickle, so annoying. I think its when my baby is sitting on my bladder i get like that. But i'd rather he sit on it than use it as a bouncy castle which he does wuite often lol

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm not too bad, could have slept better but hey, mustn't complain. I love wednesdays coz its my best mates day off and i get to go to my home town and i do my visits xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive been regular since taking soltan for iron. 
Dunno why! but it works.


----------



## kmh2009

i had an awful nights sleep last night. Had lots of cramps in tummy and back. kept me up for a few hours then just fell asleep with exhaustion. Really tired today. Got midwife this afternoon. hope everything goes well.


----------



## Emsy26

Hope your appt goes well kmh2009 xx
I had the best nights sleep in a long time last night, get really bad heartburn most nights and didn't know what to do with it, but I was reading a thread yesterday, and read that if you drink a pint of milk before going to bed, it tends not to happen....so that's what I did - VERDICT : IT WORKS :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

kmh hope your appointment goes well! 

Tropicana I do the same thing. Turn sideways to get through a small space and forget that I'm not smaller that way anymore lol

Emsy Milk always helps my heartburn too! Never completely goes away, but can come close!!

Dolcebella that would kill me standing all day (or night) are you going on mat leave early or you working right til' the end?


----------



## DolceBella

I'm gonna go out 4 weeks before. I think my last day is April 23.


----------



## ajarvis

oh. so that's not too too far away :)

I can't wait for work to be over - mainly I'm tired of commuting in the snow and cold! Since I live in Calgary it could either become spring tomorrow, or stay winter til' I deliver :p Silly mountain weather.


----------



## samantha_sarah

OMG girls i am toatlly hating work! My last days the 5th April, cannot wait!

Im going to be so lazy :rofl:

Almost finished Rubys washing! Have had to put some of it in storage containers as she has way to many clothes :blush: Oooops!

:rofl:


----------



## Plus2

I'm on mat leave and LOVING it!!
Awwwwww its faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

I'm jealous of both of you :p


----------



## DolceBella

I'll get a little break before though. I'm taking a vacation week soon. I have my baby shower on the 22nd, then I have that week off. It'll be fun to play with all the new stuff I'll get and wash the LO's clothes!


----------



## classyburd

I had midwife appointment this morning and all was well.

Bump measuring 29cms
Heartrate was good
BP was 110/60

He is head down, spine is on right hand side and legs are in there somewhere 

:) next appointment is for my anti-D injection on friday BOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## DolceBella

Glad to hear all is well! :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Its good everything is ok classyburd :)

I had an awful nights sleep last night trying to get off to sleep, i just had back ache leg ache and tummy cramps, so im grouchy today annnd i think my OH knows it :rofl:
He has avoided me most of the day :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

Glad everything is well!

With my first son I found out his HB every appt. with this one I don't even hear it every appt. -weird how care changes doctor to doctor.

My belly is all lopsided right now too cause LO is all on the right side :p oh and as far forward as he possibly can be lol - maybe that's why everyone thinks I'm "huge"


----------



## dannydustcart

Does anyone know when we get teh free chaging bag pack from bounty?
I havent had anything from them in ages


----------



## classyburd

Ive never had anything from Bounty, have given up as i dont know where to look


----------



## dannydustcart

Im a tight cos and dont want to pay £25.00 + for a changing bag lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Think ill try the trick with milk for heartburn, i woke up choking twice last night with it being so bad :( My throat was buggered for the day with all the acid.


----------



## Abblebubba

When i first got pregnant and went to my first ever Midwife meeting i got given the Bounty information Pack, and inside was loads of books and i think one was called 'Emilys Pregnanct Diary' or something and there was a coupon in that to rip out and take to Boots, Asda or Toys R us and they sort it out for you :)

Hope this is what you meant :shrug:


----------



## Emsy26

Pain In The Bum???
Nope I'm not calling it anyone, it's what I'm getting :rofl:
Feels like I need loo, but I don't. Also getting it in my flairy :blush:
Any ideas? Or anybody else get it? xox


----------



## Monkeh

No, BUT my hoo-ha is all sore and swollen :shock:


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
Just wanted to join this thread.I'm due on 28th May. Arcanegirl, have you tried peppermint tea? Works for me! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome Missy!


----------



## Missy

Hey, how do I add the May 2009 club thing to my signature someone please!?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Go to the first page, the code and instructions are there :D

Havent tried peppermint tea, not a big fan of herbal teas lol, thought about getting peppermint cordial. Some of that in milk always settled a sore stomach for me :D


----------



## Missy

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Take the space out of the bit at teh front :)


----------



## Missy

Yayyyy! At last I got there. Thanks!! :)
Can you add me to the list for 28th May due date please?


----------



## Abblebubba

Welcome Missy :)
I am Due the 30th May, we are lovely here so keep us updated :friends: 
Do you know what you are having yet?
I am assuming by the Pink ticker a girl :blush: missed that bit LOOL 
All the best.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Everyone! i figured i'd come and introduce myself... although i must have been on a may group at one time because my name is already in the list lol...
i'm also getting annoyed with work, and still have til May 1st to go :(


----------



## Twist

Hey Girls,

Haven't posted in here in a long time, hope everyone is doing well!!! May is fast approaching but I feel so impatient!!! I love being pregnant but just want my LO to come out right now!!! Also this stupid winter is dragging on and becoming really depressing.

I absolutely CANNOT Wait until I go off work!!!!! but I still have a looooonnngggg 8 and a half weeks left (How will I ever make it?? :hissy:)

Why oh why couldn't I have won that $Million $ dollars a year for 25 years :hissy: Then I could have left work, and just sat back and waited for the LO to arrive in peace... aaaahhh that would have been nice...


----------



## Emsy26

Hey girls xox

Anybody else feel like they really pee off their OH during the night, with the constant waking up and needing to pee?
I really feel that I annoy him so much, I must get up bout 15/20 times a night, I'm constantly tossing and turning. xx


----------



## classyburd

I dont care really is i wake OH up, let him get a taste of what being pregnant is like hahaha.


----------



## Twist

Emsy26 - Don't worry, think of it as training him for when the baby comes when you will both be woken up through the night with the LO's cries LOL

Strangely enough I didn't get up at all last night, not even once!!! I usually get up once or twice only to go pee, but last night was able to sleep right through :happydance:

... however probably means I'm not drinking enough water throughout the day...:blush:


----------



## ajarvis

My OH does not wake up at night when I get up lol - and if anything like last time won't wake up when LO does either lol.

Twist this winter is definitely taking too long. Every time it gets warm I have an irrational hope that spring is coming - then I stop and remember that it is Calgary lol I'm just going to make the most of the next couple of weeks that aren't -20 or worse :)


----------



## snettyb

I feel bad for disturbing my OH coz he has to go to work and i'm on Mat leave now so i try to keep the noise down. Although last night i was fast asleep and he woke me up to tell me off coz i was lying on my back :hissy: am i not allowed a moment of comfort like? So to get him back i cuddled him for the rest of the night and the baby kept him awake by kicking his back :devil: xx


----------



## DolceBella

Too funny Snetty!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abblebubba

snettyb said:


> So to get him back i cuddled him for the rest of the night and the baby kept him awake by kicking his back :devil: xx

:rofl: Someone after my own heart yey lol 
My little boy seems to go asoloutly nuts when my OH is heard or touches my belly, he must be bored of hearing my voice :blush: lool


----------



## Emsy26

I'm as quiet as I can possibly be, he's a light sleeper, i've even offered to get a single bed and sleep in with the kids :rofl:

Can't wait for May now, started washing bubs things today, can't wait for the first load to finish, so I can get it hung up and sit and stare at it :cloud9:


----------



## Mama1985

Aww me either! ! I cant wait for may either!!!

So how is everyone feeling?

Bubs still kicks randomly, she hasnt' got a pattern as of yet lol all i know is that she still likes top right hand side of my tummy, and she has started punching (I think its punches, she is head down at the mo with feet in the hair, sorta curved on the left side of belly) bottom left hand side lol

Has anyone else had a really uncomfortable top belly? Kinda like gas? but it isn't, every now and then I keep getting uncomfortable 'tightness' i suppose at the top of my belly, but im not sure what it is, surely it isnt braxton hicks??

any apart from that, still peeing during the night lol luckly my OH is a heavy sleeper, either that or he doesnt mind? lol and feeling tired! lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive been getting teh same with the tightness, its happening more and more often now.


----------



## Abblebubba

I got that tightening you are describing for the first time the other night, my whole tummy went really rock solid more so at the top, couldnt be Braxton Hicks could it? :shrug:


----------



## tropicana

ive been getting weird pains across bottom of my tummy today like its bruised and someone is constantly poking me in one spot to annoy me and where it hurts my belly dints in.. confused as to what it is ! no braxton hicks for me yet though kinda glad as i panic at the slightest thing


----------



## Missy

Hi All
Yes Applebubba, its a girl :)
I don't pack up work until 15th May, so only two weeks relaxing assuming Thingy arrives on schedule. I'd love to finish now so I can just chill and enjoy!
I must be lucky cos I'm still only up once or twice for a wee in the night....for now anyway! But I agree with classyburd...the Dads should share the WHOLE experience!! lol


----------



## Monkeh

I got pretty much everything washed today :) Can't fit it all in one chest of drawers though :dohh: Will need to find somewhere else/an extra chest of drawers to store stuff cause I've had to start packing it back into boxes cause I ran out of room. Haven't done cot sheets, or towels yet though. No idea where I'm gonna put that!

My bub is also prodding the bottom left side of my tummy, and is kicking around the top left of my bellybutton, and is sticking her bum in my ribs :lol:. I've got a little sore spot where her feet are, (kinda bruised feeling too, tropicana) wonder if its down to excessive kicking?? Hmm..

To everyone with the tightening - it may well be BH. I've been getting them for quite a few weeks now, though mine are more of a cramping sensation teamed with rock hard bump! I'm finding deep breaths in through the nose and out through the mouth really does help. Doubt it'll help in actual labour though :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shouldnt have got so many clothes :rofl:

Ive got a bit of a cheat with my clothes, MIL has been collecting some aswell and shes hung stuff up in her wardrobe at her house, so im letting her keep some bits down there as spares.


----------



## tropicana

when my new card comes through (i lost my other the no brain i am) im going to go and buy lots of tiny hangers for babys clothes and lots of soap powder and start on my washing :D i cant wait nowhere to put it, all in shopping bags under the bed i did get some stuff off ebay and i hate the smell of other peoples washing so going to redo them also!

today hes been very active more than ever before hes at it now just watching belly wobble all over the place lol


----------



## Monkeh

:lol: but I can't help buying loads of clothes!! Hehe.

I've got some dresses hanging up in a wardrobe, but I just seem to have excessive amounts of vests and babygros :rofl:

Oh, and shoes!! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I can believe how many shoes you have since there were loads in the piles i gave you :lol:

lots of vests and sleepsuits wont be a bad thing, youll prob change them loads anyways.


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah I'm beginning to wonder whether she's ever going to be able to wear them all, what with only having 2 feet and all :rofl:

Vest-wise, I've got a couple of tiny baby ones, some newborn and some 0-3 at the moment. Just trying to be prepared for any eventuality! And babygro-wise, I don't even know how many I have. When Ironing today it seemed that the majority of the basket was babygros :dohh:

She'll be well dressed anyway!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt bother ironing them :lol:
Theyre all folded up in a bag anyways (only washed bag stuff so far)


----------



## Monkeh

I thought it'd be nice and relaxing just standing ironing for a bit.

Ended up really fed up, with sore feet, aggrivated my back, and totally sweating :lol:

I hate ironing.


----------



## tropicana

a woman at the farm her daughter has just had a baby and she thought she had overloaded on vests etc well she hadnt she changed him 10 times one day >< apparently he likes to be sick alot and poops for england lol i dont know what im going to do when it comes to changing nappys ive never done it ive never even held a baby!


----------



## Monkeh

That mothering instinct will kick in and you'll be fine :)

I'm a nappy changing pro :lol: Having younger siblings kinda prepares you for this lol. My youngest brother is 5, so it wasn't so long ago I was helping out and changing his nappies. 

Will still be a bit of a shock having my own baby though!


----------



## tropicana

:D i cant wait i want him nowwww even though theres no room in the house yet eek

i always wanted a brother or sister never got one though! cant imagine what it will feel l ike yet i just keep thinking about the birth before anything else so puts me off a bit especially after watching the video that was posted the other day


----------



## samantha_sarah

Oh im fed up girls :lol:
I have turned into an Anti social wench and don't want to see my friends as they stress me out more going on about how big my bump is and thinking they know best pah! 

I can just tolerate my OH at the mo!

:hissy:


----------



## tropicana

samantha_sarah go buy a big block of chocolate run a nice warm bath lots of bubbles and sit in there for a few hour :D thats what usually works for me when im feeling lowest


----------



## samantha_sarah

tropicana said:


> samantha_sarah go buy a big block of chocolate run a nice warm bath lots of bubbles and sit in there for a few hour :D thats what usually works for me when im feeling lowest

lol im like this 24/7 atm, it sucks :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## tropicana

ive been snapping at people lots and tbh dont want to leave the house, arguing with everyone, hormones eh.. the chocolate does help at the time tho :D .. just afterwards when i feel like a ten ton elephant wish i hadnt had it lol but making the most of it as after babys here its diet and exercise. 
Soon though babys will be here and all these urges to kill anyone who looks at me funny will go away ^^


----------



## ajarvis

I'm extra tired today, and sore down below, and getting crampy pains all day - BLAH. Done with this day. Only I can't put my son to bed until DH goes and gets him pullups cause we both forgot he needed them (only wears them to bed) so here I sit with a child that is going to bed late and I can only imagine the mood he'll be in tomorrow :p

For the ladies having the tightening i'd guess Braxton Hicks. With DS #1 I got them really early around 17 weeks and same as this time actually. Now they're getting alot more frequent though, and MUCH more noticeable. Sometimes they're uncomfortable too!


----------



## snettyb

Morning ladies! God i am shattered today. My cat was at the vets yesterday getting 'done' and she has to be kept in for 2 weeks and she is not impressed! She sat at the door crying most the night or she was jumping on my head. She usually goes out all night :hissy:

Ajarvis- when you say your getting cramps, is it right down below like period cramps but way more intense, coupled with the tightnings? Thats how i would describe what i've been feeling for the past 4-5 days. Its quite painful at times :(

I'm off to the docs at 8.10am because my depression is off the scale and like samantha-sarah i have become intollerant of EVERYTHING and EVERYONE! My poor DS thinks i'm a psycho but he made me a card yesterday saying he loves me to bits (i nearly shed a tear) and it cheered me up a bit. xx


----------



## Mama1985

ARRRGGGHH :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

Im just sooo stressed right now!!! we got our pram thingy lol and tried to set it up today, was a nightmare!

well it wasnt that bad.

we got the Mia Moda model Allegria, (its like the Icandy)
We set it up, the frame is ok, its just the carry cot and stroller bit, you can move it a lil bit up and down.

and in the instructions, you can 'click' (somehow) the carry cot onto the stroller, I swear I saw the lady do it at the shop we brought it at.... BUT IT DOESNT!!!! :hissy: :sad2: :sad2: :hissy:

I swear I was ready to give up!!!

Even on the intructions it shows you have to unclick the side thingys or something, but one thing with the picture, it shows a pic of a TWO handle buggy, we have one of those bar things you can hold lol

we have an allegria stroller, but a vinci carry cot, (which according to several websites can click onto ANY mia moda buggys)

ARRRRGGGHHH :sad2: :sad2:

Has anyone got one of these? or can give advice as to what to do? (apart from chucking said buggy in the bin! )


----------



## ajarvis

snettyb - yea it's low cramping and lots of tightening. The cramping is getting worse when I'm walking - particularly carrying my son on my shoulders who's 35lbs, but I really don't want to have to resort to the stroller! Definitely not fun though!

mama1985 honestly with kids stuff it just gets worse. As they get older you get more beds, and tons of toys to put together and the instructions are not the greatest most of the times :p


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im stuck at work lol! Great fun, have another 4 hours to go :-(

On the plus side i have finished babys washing and its almost all packed away in her nursery!


----------



## **angel**

oh no :( luckily i finish work nx week as im talkin my 4 weeks holiday b4 maternity leave xx


----------



## DolceBella

I finally did it! I committed to a furniture set and finally placed the order. Phew! It was really hanging over my head! Here it is!

https://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-92371341380713_2046_12251245


----------



## classyburd

Thats a gorgeous set!!! Looks expensive though.


----------



## samantha_sarah

Gorgeous set Dolcebella :thumpup:


----------



## DolceBella

I got a good deal on it! :)


----------



## ajarvis

I'm at work too. 2 more hours til' the weekend :D


----------



## DolceBella

This is my weekend to work.  Going in tonight at 7pm and tomorrow at 7pm. Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## dannydustcart

Im glad im on mat leave! 
I feel so uncomfortable and tired that i think work would be hard to do!

I cant believe how fast my edd is approaching. just 7 weeks and 1 day .. madness. It only feels like a few days ago i poas and got my bfp and now im just a few weeks away from having another baby around.


----------



## Missy

Talking of moodiness and hormones and stuff...is anyone struggling to work out whether they are moody and over-sensitive or whether people around them are just being bloody annoying??? LOL. I know I am!!


----------



## dreams

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I've been to toys r us and i've got most things now just need to swap rooms and get everything set up :D


----------



## dreams

Missy said:


> Talking of moodiness and hormones and stuff...is anyone struggling to work out whether they are moody and over-sensitive or whether people around them are just being bloody annoying??? LOL. I know I am!!

hehe i had a day like that! I thought everyone in the house was annoying and being really childish until i thought maybe its me lol


----------



## DolceBella

2 more hours till I can go home and get in bed! Oh sweet pillow!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bleh another Saturday and anothet 12-9 shift. Only two more of these to go after today.


----------



## Monkeh

Not long now AG. :hugs:

I went through a growth spurt during the night. Tummy was solid yesterday afternoon, and is still that way this morning, is bigger, and has extra stretchies. 

Also quite sore right up the top, presumably where my stomach has now been shoved to :lol: 

I've turned into a big moany thing recently. I think I should just stay in bed for the next 9 weeks :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

That sounds a good idea, i want to hibernate :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

Curl up in blankets and be brought lots of food on a regular basis. Sounds like heaven! :rofl:


----------



## snettyb

well today is a new beginning for me. I am going to fight the flab lol I am replacing all my choccy, crisps, ice cream and all other bad for you snax that i seem to be constantly grazing on with carrot sticks, celery, ryvita breads, fruit,cerial and water. I know were not supposed to diet but i should be eating more fruit and veg a fibre anyway. I am also going to go for a 10 min walk 3 times a day, my dog will appreciate it and my elephant ass will also benefit.

If i look better i will feel better me thinks. xx


----------



## tropicana

wish i had some controll just had a dairy milk fruit and nut ice cream for breakfast :(


----------



## DolceBella

Mmmm.... hibernating sounds wonderful! I'd love to cozy up in bed and stay there till the green spring buds start showing! :)


----------



## Monkeh

tropicana said:


> wish i had some controll just had a dairy milk fruit and nut ice cream for breakfast :(


:rofl:

Sounds good :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Morning everyone, 
I have had such a miserable night, so worried and just bleh, i am very emotional today :(
Last night i was walking into my sisters bedrooom and as you know, i walk on my knees and i tripped over my trousers and fell on my stomach and i felt some pain after wards in the top of my legs and bubs took a long time to move afterwards and the movements were faint, then i woke up this morning and i just dont know my midwife is not answering any help please? ... 
:cry:


----------



## snettyb

Ring the hospital hun. Better be safe than sorry. Hope all is well xx


----------



## Emsy26

I agree with snetty hun, ring hospital and get checked xox
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Emsy26

Anybody else's bubs making themselves comfortable in the ribs?
I found I was having real trouble breathing in this morning cos of a terrible pain in my ribs :cry:


----------



## samantha_sarah

ring hospital hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## tropicana

abble i would ring hospital to be safe, GL xx

emsy: for the last 3 week ive had an awful feeling in my ribs like ive got a lump on my right and i cant lean forward or get my breath , MW told me its sometimes when babys head is up there but mine is head down so its him jabbing me with his feet lol but its like one is constantly stuck there its awful and i look just stupid pushing my bump down in public to try and move him lol


----------



## samantha_sarah

tropicana said:


> abble i would ring hospital to be safe, GL xx
> 
> emsy: for the last 3 week ive had an awful feeling in my ribs like ive got a lump on my right and i cant lean forward or get my breath , MW told me its sometimes when babys head is up there but mine is head down so its him jabbing me with his feet lol but its like one is constantly stuck there its awful and i look just stupid pushing my bump down in public to try and move him lol

I have been getting the same and the midwife said it could be her head too.

Apparently they can still move freely and will go head down then breech all depending on our activity. Whatever it is it bloody hurts.


ALSO........... Yay we ordered my pram today!!!! 

Ultima 8 in 1 & Xcel Chassis - Polka


----------



## Emsy26

Pram is gorgeous hunny xox


----------



## dreams

ooo i was going to get that one but ended up having the pramette, i love the polka dots :D


----------



## fairywings

Awwww how lush is that pram? Love it. :) x


----------



## Emsy26

Was having an ok morning, just went upstairs to get washing outta bathroom, the biggest, blackest, hairiest spider just ran across my foot......ARGHHHHHH....I crapped myself...I'm petrified of the smallest of things, this one was big enough to make me scream loud...OH jumped up thinking I'd fell down stairs!!
Needless to say my heart is beating so fast right now!!

Hope all you May Mummies are good xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> Was having an ok morning, just went upstairs to get washing outta bathroom, the biggest, blackest, hairiest spider just ran across my foot......ARGHHHHHH....I crapped myself...I'm petrified of the smallest of things, this one was big enough to make me scream loud...OH jumped up thinking I'd fell down stairs!!
> Needless to say my heart is beating so fast right now!!
> 
> Hope all you May Mummies are good xox

OMG, They are bloody awful! 
I read an article about a women finding a black widow spider in her grapes EEEK!!!! I am now inspecting every one i eat as im obsessed with them atm!


----------



## dreams

samantha_sarah said:


> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Was having an ok morning, just went upstairs to get washing outta bathroom, the biggest, blackest, hairiest spider just ran across my foot......ARGHHHHHH....I crapped myself...I'm petrified of the smallest of things, this one was big enough to make me scream loud...OH jumped up thinking I'd fell down stairs!!
> Needless to say my heart is beating so fast right now!!
> 
> Hope all you May Mummies are good xox
> 
> OMG, They are bloody awful!
> I read an article about a women finding a black widow spider in her grapes EEEK!!!! I am now inspecting every one i eat as im obsessed with them atm!Click to expand...

I hope you don't mean in the UK! OMG! Now i'm all paranoid!


----------



## samantha_sarah

dreams said:


> samantha_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Was having an ok morning, just went upstairs to get washing outta bathroom, the biggest, blackest, hairiest spider just ran across my foot......ARGHHHHHH....I crapped myself...I'm petrified of the smallest of things, this one was big enough to make me scream loud...OH jumped up thinking I'd fell down stairs!!
> Needless to say my heart is beating so fast right now!!
> 
> Hope all you May Mummies are good xox
> 
> OMG, They are bloody awful!
> I read an article about a women finding a black widow spider in her grapes EEEK!!!! I am now inspecting every one i eat as im obsessed with them atm!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't mean in the UK! OMG! Now i'm all paranoid!Click to expand...


Yep from Cosco. They were Organic


----------



## Monkeh

:lol:

I had a big huuuge spider in my room last night. Couldn't reach it myself to put out the window so had to get my brother to do it.

Then I took it and put it out, going 'there you go little spider, off you go onto the windowledge' Then realised I sounded like a right idiot :dohh: :rofl:

I remember being the only one in work who wasn't scared of spiders, so I was always called to catch them while everyone else screamed and stood on chairs and such :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

They are bloody gross! My frined has a tarantula and it constantly escapes lol!!

Last time they found it on the living room curtains :argh:


----------



## Monkeh

I always wanted a tarantula, but they're not great pets. They don't really do much or provide companionship, do they? :rofl:


----------



## samantha_sarah

:lol: nope! It hardle moves tbh although it is about 13 years old now!

My friends mum is obsessed with it and used to play with it in her room until it threw spikes at her head :rofl:

Clever Spider :awww: :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah thats the other reason I never got one, cause when you do take them out, you need to make sure their bum is always facing away from you or they might shoot hairs at you.

Too much hassle. Think I'll stick with my cat.


----------



## Abblebubba

God you woman are brave i cannot stand spiders let alone owning a pet tranchular :nope:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Spiders dont scare me if i go to them on my own terms :lol: But if they scoot towards me then yep ill be squealing lol.


----------



## Monkeh

:lol:


----------



## tropicana

you know this clear out thing does it happen after waters have gone or whatever id eaten the normal crap all day nothing that could of made me ill and just sat there when an awful pain come over my tummy and had to rush to loo i wont go into detail you probably know why but then i thought i was weeing too which i wasnt i could tell it was just coming but ive had no pains today at all just been feeling a bit dizzy and light headed my own fault for mucking the horses out but i keep seeing little white sparks also anyone else had this ?

probably just a bug? O_O i see the midwife tomorrow anyawy so i wont ring her today always has her phone off anyhoo!!


----------



## snettyb

How you feeling now tropicana? If anything gets any worse i would ring the hospital or at least NHS help line. 

I often see the little white dots, dunno what they are and i also had a bad tummy last night, went about 4 times in 45 mins, not nice. I had period cramps too but i decided to take some paracetamols and get some sleep and it passed. Listen to your body and if you think anything is really wrong i'd make the call. xx


----------



## tropicana

i seem to be ok ive just stuffed myself with onion rings maybe not a good idea lol but ive been gettin the dizzys and sparkly things on and off over the last few week, i see mw at 12pm and ill just have a word then im not that concernd now as ive kept pad on after reading over threads and no more dampness so i dont know what it was last night ><


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive had some period tpye pains after sex the other nights.
i took paracetemtol and slept ot off, it did feel awful though.


----------



## Monkeh

Not saying this is what you have, and not trying to scare you, but disturbances in vision is one of the signs of pre-eclampsia.

Have you got alot of swelling? Any headaches? I'd definitely mention it to the MW tomorrow though. Always best to be on the safe side.

:hugs:

(As for the clear-out part, I've been like that for a few weeks now too. BH don't particularly help matters either :blush:)


----------



## bethyb

sounds like u have a bug hun otherwise uve eaten something baby doesnt like. if i eat chinese food then I hurl.. baby is a strong influence in ur body hun if u get me. hope ur feeling better and def mention to midwife.
Im feeling good still although bump slightly uncomfy as baby is head up and in my ribs. really hope baby goes down soon!!!! I know baby can be later on ur second.
movements are slowing up too so guess baby is getting bigger just over 8 weeks left now! thats mad!


----------



## ajarvis

abblebubba have you felt more movement? I'd call your doctor/midwife to be on the safe side if your LO isn't moving too much!! 

Tropicana hopefully it's just a bug. 

I too have just started feeling this little guy in my ribs. He'll stretch and push on my ribs and then lower near my cervix at the same time - not fun!! I really don't want him to start kicking the ribs lol


----------



## classyburd

I just cant wait til May now, am feeling so clumsy and fed up, theres lots i wanna be doing and i cant do it coz me belly gets in the way or i get worn out too quick. 
Plus night-time sleeping has become a chore, i get so warm when i do eventually get comfy that i end up getting up anyways. :(


Another 67days til DD though


----------



## maccy

Fat, frumpy, mumsy, tired, grumpy! Thats me! lol


----------



## kmh2009

i cant wait til May either, finished babys room yesterday. yey. just got a few small bits left to get. like baby moniters and baby carrier. 
Ive had lots of greeny snotty discharge today. TMI? ive been told i got a yest infection so i dont know if its from that or something else.

moved up a box!!! yey xx


----------



## Emsy26

I'm having the same prob kmh....I got an appt with docs tomorrow, i'm guessing thats what I got too. xox


----------



## Emsy26

It is official...I have a new tenant in my ribcage...and it hurts like hell. LO ha decided that now is the best time for a move :dohh:
It hurts to cough, laugh, sneeze even breathe in!! :hissy:

Hurry Up May xox


----------



## Monkeh

I've got a baby in my ribs too. A baby bum I think! :lol:

It's really uncomfortable to sit down now cause she gets shoved up there even more. It's also just generally really uncomfy to sleep, walk, stand... :rofl:

Come on May!!!!


----------



## Monkeh

Also - I moved up a box. Look, she looks like an actual baby now! :lol: :shock:


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats on moving up a box....it's so exciting isn't it? xx


----------



## Monkeh

Yup. Remember the days of being on the second box? Second last box seemed so far away, yet here we are. It's flying in now! Lets hope these last 9 weeks goes as fast :)


----------



## Emsy26

I'm 33 weeks Wednesday, and I've found since 30 weeks, it's dragged! :hissy:
I wouldn't mind the last 7 weeks, if I weren't feeling so damn uncomfortable! xx


----------



## Monkeh

Don't say that, I don't want it to drag!! :hissy:

I'm still finding myself wishing I didn't have college though. I'd much rather stay in bed most of the day, and potter about doing last minute shopping bits, and washing/ironing baby clothes :D


----------



## Emsy26

I started washing bubs clothes the other day, i thought it would take me ages, i got it done in a day! I obviusly don't have as much as others on BnB, cos I've read it takes them ages. Lol xx


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah I'm actually done too, except for about 4 items which I only bought yesterday lol. 

So maybe I'd be bored if I was at home all the time. Don't think so though :lol:


----------



## Emsy26

I'm sure you'd find something to do if you were at home.
I'm at home all the time, wish I were out there doing something. But if I was, I guess I'd wanna be at home. Lol xox


----------



## Monkeh

Can never win :lol:

Gonna try to stick it out as long as possible though. Exams soon, so should really keep at it and get those done.


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck for those Hun xox


----------



## ajarvis

I would've been bored at home with last pregnancy cause I know I'd a just been sitting around waiting for the baby lol. This time I'm sure my 2.5 year old would keep me busy :p 

Still seems like time is going pretty fast for me. It seems like just yesterday it was Septemer! 

I really want to move up another box too - it's around that time that I start getting a little antsy lol then I move up a box and I'm ok for a few more weeks.

Although I do finally have my first appointment with my OB this week! I've heard nothing but good about her thankfully since she is the one who is suppose to deliver my baby. Apparently really thorough - when I called to confirm my appt. and ask if I needed to bring anything etc. the receptionist answer was "a book cause we usually run at least an hour behind schedule :p "


----------



## tropicana

well midwife today wasnt my usual one again :( but she measured bump which hasnt changed since 3 week ago said heartbeat is fine but no movement detected which i havent felt for a couple of days so off to hospital she sent me to be strapped up and left in a room which was crap no movement still but they said its fine and just give me a card to colour boxes in once ive reached 10 movements.... and i forget so much idk how im supposed to count to 10 over hours?? 

about the dizzyness etc she said its due to me having low bloodpressure which is better than high because of pre eclampsia or something, so she said it cant be that as its low and to just do everything slower and not rush around after baths or prolonged sitting..

i just cant wait to meet my lil man now! may fast approaching ! although i was in the waiting room with a woman who was having contractions she was scarin the crap outa me with the whaling goodness hope im not like that


oh and she gave me my hip form :D yaaaaay


----------



## lesleyann

My weekly update :)

First of all id like to say my text buddy is amazing she always make me feel much better things :)

Done my first load of babys washing :) going to text Oh's mum to see if she will come iron it though since the last time i used an iron i put it though my top :rofl:

Found out both me and my Oh have a virul infection :( mines pretty much gone now though and that i have a abrastion of the bowl :( but it does not hurt soo all good.

Started getting braxton hicks more lately or as my Oh calls them "hamster pricks" since he does not remember the name for them.. mainly a tight tummy and lower back pain but god a bath feels great and i hate baths lol :blush:

I tryied to read the posts i missed but there are just sooooo soooo many :dohh:

Made fairy cakes last night very very yummy haha

Hope you are all doing great ladys :happydance: fingers crossed next month i will have the internet again but untill then its just weekly updates lol


----------



## Emsy26

Glad you're feeling better lesleyann xox


----------



## Gemma Lou

tropicana said:


> well midwife today wasnt my usual one again :( but she measured bump which hasnt changed since 3 week ago said heartbeat is fine but no movement detected which i havent felt for a couple of days so off to hospital she sent me to be strapped up and left in a room which was crap no movement still but they said its fine and just give me a card to colour boxes in once ive reached 10 movements.... and i forget so much idk how im supposed to count to 10 over hours??
> 
> about the dizzyness etc she said its due to me having low bloodpressure which is better than high because of pre eclampsia or something, so she said it cant be that as its low and to just do everything slower and not rush around after baths or prolonged sitting..
> 
> i just cant wait to meet my lil man now! may fast approaching ! although i was in the waiting room with a woman who was having contractions she was scarin the crap outa me with the whaling goodness hope im not like that
> 
> 
> oh and she gave me my hip form :D yaaaaay

Sorry to hear that you are having a stressful time, hope it improves! x


----------



## Twist

Wow, so many posts to read through since I last checked in here. 

All's been going well I guess, LO is moving a ton!! Keep getting weird tightening patches here and there, usually on the right side (where she is laying) Not sure if this counts as braxton hicks as it is not my whole stomache area, just seems to happen in one place at a time, could just be her pushing out on my tummy??

Had a terrible pain last night in my ...well,... my groin I guess... It happened after BD...:blush: I got a cramp in the same spot at the end of "it" and then all night I couldn't stand or walk because the pain was so bad, but it went away if I sat down. I took a tylenol and went to bed and it seems fine today, but was a bit scarry.

Not much else new, appointment on Wednesday, interested to know if baby's head is still engaged and if she has dropped anymore.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sounds like most people are getting the nursery all finished. My job today is to wash all the baby clothes... and I might just get it done.... maybe...:blush:


----------



## DolceBella

Lots of posts to get through! Sorry I haven't been around much.. I worked the last couple nights in a row!

Anyway, so excited to hit the big 30 weeks today! Woohoo! I've had fun following the stories of all the ladies that delivered in the last few days. Can't wait till the May Mummies start to pop!

Next week should be great... My family is giving me a baby shower on Sunday, then I took the week off work! It's probably the first time ever I'm looking forward to laundry, as it will be full of baby clothes for the first time! :)

Been getting lots more BH, but nothing painful. It's pretty neat to know my body is doing it's job of getting ready for the big day! I don't have anything uncomfortable in my ribs or lungs yet, as LO is staying quite low. I'll post a new pic in the bumps section today!

Karen


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats on hitting 30 weeks xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

Congrats Dolcebella on 30 weeks xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Now the countdown to my maternity leave starts! Last day - April 23!!:happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Are you still feeling ok Sam?


----------



## samantha_sarah

DolceBella said:


> Are you still feeling ok Sam?

Yeh im not bad, just achey and restless! lol! Hoping these 7 weeks go fast!

Lo's measuring 34 weeks instaed of 32 lol.

Expecting a big baby as shes estimated to be 6lb 2 already Eeek! xxx


----------



## dannydustcart

Sam, 
How did you get your estimated weight?


----------



## Emsy26

Anyone putting a baby towel in their LO hospital bag? xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> Sam,
> How did you get your estimated weight?

In my folder MW has added a 'Customised Growth chart'

I got it after the 20 week scan when they got an estimated weight for her then and they concverted it into a chart. At 40 weeks she is estimated to be 9.3lbs!

It also factors in your weight and height i think.

Im currently 32 weeks but measuring 2 weeks ahead to 34 weeks where the estimated weight for her is 6lb 2. EEEEK!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Emsy26 said:


> Anyone putting a baby towel in their LO hospital bag? xx

i rang my hospital and they provide towels, bottles and milk and nappies.

Im taking a pack of nappies though xxx


----------



## Emsy26

samantha_sarah said:


> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone putting a baby towel in their LO hospital bag? xx
> 
> i rang my hospital and they provide towels, bottles and milk and nappies.
> 
> Im taking a pack of nappies though xxxClick to expand...


I'll have to ring mine then. I've already packed nappies, will have to check about the formula. Think I'll pack a towel, i know what it's been washed in then. Lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

how do i convert g into lbs


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> how do i convert g into lbs

I used google hunny
xxx


----------



## dannydustcart

oh ive got it, my babies 5lb 8oz yay


----------



## dannydustcart

Its all in the green notes.


----------



## samantha_sarah

lol my little heffers a 6lber already!


----------



## dannydustcart

I have had all my friends and family guess what date and weight the baby will be.. its been quite fun!
Had over 40 guesses! 

I never knew i could work out an esitmate though until today doh!


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> I have had all my friends and family guess what date and weight the baby will be.. its been quite fun!
> Had over 40 guesses!
> 
> I never knew i could work out an esitmate though until today doh!

Me either until OH pointed it out in my notes yesterday! x


----------



## Emsy26

My M/W hasn't put a dot on my chart yet, just crosses which indicates f/height.
When does she start putting the dots or is that just if you have growth scans? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

You can get a rough idea by following the middle line through the weeks.


----------



## dannydustcart

Me either until OH pointed it out in my notes yesterday! x[/QUOTE]

isnt it funny what you miss that rights under your nose lol!:rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

If I follow the middle line to 33 weeks and go across to fundal weight...it's 2300grams, which converts into 5lbs xox


----------



## dannydustcart

awww all good weights!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

awww bless!!!!

Im not to bothered Ruby is bigger (we have history of long babies in family)

Its just the thought of getting her through my pelvis or worse going overdue!!!!! thats what scares me!


----------



## dannydustcart

i went overdue with my first......... it was awful :( i hope i dont again


----------



## snettyb

I went 11 days over with DS and it was the longest days of my life, every niggle and twinge was noticed and analized, dredfull it was, i hope and pray i don't go over again xx


----------



## Abblebubba

tropicana said:


> just sat there when an awful pain come over my tummy and had to rush to loo i wont go into detail you probably know why but then i thought i was weeing too which i wasnt i could tell it was just coming but ive had no pains today at all just been feeling a bit dizzy and light headed my own fault for mucking the horses out but i keep seeing little white sparks also anyone else had this ?
> 
> probably just a bug? O_O i see the midwife tomorrow anyawy so i wont ring her today always has her phone off anyhoo!!

You took the words right out of my mouth, i got exactly this 
I got terrible pain across my stomach last night when i was getting in the bath, and i felt like i needed to go to the toilet but i got in the bath and felt a tad better, then my OH and i did the deed, and i felt fine afterwards which is unusual because normal i get cramping a bit after.
When i woke up this morning though i felt like i had been dragged through a hedge backwards :rofl:
Very faint, and sick, and got the white dots in my eyes, like my blood pressure was low i think? it was horrible i layed down and slept for hours and feel slightly better.
My OH said he felt like he had a bug stomach upset, so im hoping maybe it was just a bug thing and it will go away.

Hope you feel better soon Tropicana. :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Also i just was wondering i know this is not the right section, but does anyone want to be my MSN, Text buddy, because no one replyed to my thing in thed buddy section, im nice honest :)
Just thought i would ask anyway, im due May 30th. Planning a C section around 11th May 
Ajarvis, the baby has move a lot more thankyou he had hiccups first time the other day :happydance:, i have a MW appointment on wednesday.


----------



## Monkeh

Just figured this out too :lol:

Bubs is estimated as 9lb at 40 weeks. For 31 weeks she should be about 1800g or 3.9lb. :)

*Edit* I worked it out wrong last night.. Estimated weight at 40 weeks is actually 8lb 6oz.


----------



## 2ndBubba

Hello Ladies 

Thought i'd say hi to you all in the same condition, i'm due on the 28th May with my second bubba (hence the name lol) and starting to get nervious now


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello second bubba how are you feeling? im due 2 days after you :)


----------



## 2ndBubba

Abblebubba said:


> Hello second bubba how are you feeling? im due 2 days after you :)

Hi Abblebubba, been ok just started feeling uncomfortable but apart from that not to bad at all. How about you are you missing been able to put your own socks on yet? :rofl:


----------



## Abblebubba

2ndBubba said:


> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> Hello second bubba how are you feeling? im due 2 days after you :)
> 
> Hi Abblebubba, been ok just started feeling uncomfortable but apart from that not to bad at all. How about you are you missing been able to put your own socks on yet? :rofl:Click to expand...

Indeed, lol, bump is deffo taking his toll but not too long to go now :happydance:
Everything is ready for him, just waiting now hehe, i think it is going to draaaaaaag on these last few weeks.


----------



## tropicana

mine doesnt have weight ! its just weeks at bottom and weeks up the side kind of glad because im measuring just over top line every time i go it would just tell me im having a baby elephant!

abblebubba to reply to ur post MW confirmd it was due to low blood pressure and probably one of those bugs going round which m glad about :)


----------



## ajarvis

Good to hear abblebubba :) I'll add you on MSN :) Just be forewarned that my MSN is on my blackberry so I always look logged in, but if I'm at work etc. I can't answer. I will though as soon as I'm able :) PM me your email address if you want!


----------



## BabeeAngel

hi girls,
I haven't been on in a few days and it took a while to catch up! lol
I've been doing alright but getting really annoyed with working, still another 7 weeks to go :(.
I get married to my OH on Thursday! so excited... so at least this week and next at work are short weeks as i took a few days off.


----------



## MrsTatty

Congrats on the upcoming wedding BabeeAngel, you must be very :happydance: excited!


----------



## DolceBella

Wow!! Congrats BabeeAngel! :)


----------



## classyburd

Well me and OH had our first antenatal class tonight, it was good, very informative.
I now have a slightly clearer picture of what to take into hospital with me and she gave us a hand out list.
Next week we will be talking about stages of labour and pain relief!! Wahooooo


----------



## DolceBella

Fun! Must make it all seem more real! :)


----------



## dannydustcart

I still havent been to a class. I dont think i will....


----------



## Monkeh

I'm not gonna bother with classes. 

I reckon we're all pretty well informed what with being on here anyway! :lol:

My MW said that as long as I was reading lots of pg books and was well informed about labour and birth, then if I didn't go to the classes its ok.


----------



## dannydustcart

My mw tried to pressure me to go to the groups. But I dont like group things. Im not that socialable of a person especially in the winter months!
Im not that happy with my midwife, shes also trying to pressure me into breastfeeding when i already had a rough experiance with my first. It doesnt matter how many times i say NO! She says.. but.... 
As long as she does the right job on the right day eh!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations DONA! Hope all is well with little Archie x


----------



## kmh2009

weve got our first class april 2nd. Theres 4 of them all together. Seems like a lot to me. Think OH will really benefit from them though.
lots of pressure today :(
xxx


----------



## classyburd

I found it funny when the midwife last night 'advised' us to take our own towels to hospital for mother and baby.
She said 
"the nhs do supply towels but they are that old, they now have an exfoliating effect on the skin, hospitals obviously dont know about fabric conditioner"

hahahaha


----------



## dannydustcart

I am taking my own... if i have to go to hospital.
Towels are a major cause of x infections.


----------



## classyburd

Good point!

I just know the bulk of my hospital bag is gonna be towels, nappies and dressing gown.


----------



## Mama1985

Hey! i had an antenatal class a couple of days ago!!, they called it the 'labour workshop' lol

I thought it was quite good! even though many people had told me of their birth experience and it was helpful, it was nice to know exactly(ish) what happens and what the hospitals do etc...

Hang on, did we just have our first may baby???

**Off Topic** Mat allowance SUCKS! I sent off everything and they have just sent it all back, why? because I had filled it all in in jan and had dated it in Jan (because I wanted to send it all off ASAP, I had to just wait for some forms etc)

Then I sent it off in March, I have just recieved it all back all because of that stupid date!!! 'they couldnt execpt it cos it was dated too early!!' Even though it had arrived in MARCH!!! Are they that stupid or rule concious that they cant just change the date!! 

that is ridiclous!


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations Dona, for the first May baby- Cant wait to see hear about everything :)

I think i have been getting Low blood pressure, i will have to mention it to my MW because i have woken up well rested [well kinda, i kept having to get up for a wee last night] but other than that i slept well, but i have still woken up to feeling dizzy and pressure in my head, after eating and drinking, so i hope she can sort it out tomorrow.
I have never been to any classes i think i am knowledable enough without having to go to a class full of adults and be looked down on, because i was the youngest there. :cry: so nope Antenatal classes werent for mee.
How has everyone been this morning?


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Dona!! I can't believe we have a may baby already!

I never took any classes with my first son either cause I didn't see what they could tell me that I couldn't read...

Couldn't sleep last night from about 2 til 4, but surprisingly don't feel tired today. I think my body's getting ready for a newborn :p


----------



## samantha_sarah

Morning Girls!

Dona had Archie 13 weeks early on the 8th Feb, you can catch up on his progress in Little Archies journal to get home and beyond 
He is gorgeous and fighting fit so hopefully he will be home soon.

Big hugs to Dona who has been through so much :hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

Congrats Dona


----------



## kmh2009

im sooo tired :( 
Still in work and i am exhausted. cant wait to go home, eat, have a bath then sleep.
Not got midwife until April 1st now. seems like forever away. everything is just dragging. 6 weeks left til mat leave. thats over a month!! :-( im just moaning


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs: kmh2009.
Sometimes i wish i had a job, but then most people say that if i had one all i would do is moan about it which is probably true :blush:.
But i cant wait to do things with the baby when he gets here as being at home for the last seven odd months has near killed me, its soo boring...


----------



## kmh2009

yeh id love not to have a job right now. human nature to want everything you havent got and moan about everything you have. im so so sleepy. 

im really looking forward to taking baby out aswell. for walks in the park and stuff. will be good not to be stuck in work this summer aswell :)


----------



## dannydustcart

I cant wait to take baby for a walk in the park (with my other daughter playing)....
Let hope we have a nice summer this year!


----------



## tropicana

these last few days have been so nice and sunny went feeding the ducks at the lake thing today hope it stays this nice for when our babys are here :D


----------



## ajarvis

Oh I really hope calgary has a nice summer too. Problem is you never know. We could get snow in August :p oh well. I have lots planned for my son, and the new baby :)

Being off for the summer is definitely a nice bonus!


----------



## dreams

tropicana said:


> these last few days have been so nice and sunny went feeding the ducks at the lake thing today hope it stays this nice for when our babys are here :D

Oh i know, i can't wait to do that. That's all i've been thinking about since its been sunny


----------



## classyburd

Am loving this warmer weather, really boosts you when ya feel bit crappy.

Have just posted an upto date bump piccy in bump post if anyone wants a nosey


----------



## mamalove

Can i join too?
A bit late,but better late then never lol
I'm expecting id twin girls and my edd is May 12th!
x


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations mamalove, and welcome :hi:


----------



## Twist

uuuggg,... Today has just been one of those days. I felt really sick this morning after coming home from work (I work 7AM-9AM) and thought I was going to be sick... laid onthe couch wishing I didn't have to go back to work for 11 but I am so desparate to make my hours for Mat Pay, so went back at 11 and worked until 6:00... felt sick all day and by 4:00 had terrible heartburn as well. I was also on the verge of tears by the end of the day and ready to snap at the kids for anything they were doing... I just want to crawl into bed and not wake up until May, but I have another 9 hour day tomorrow.... :cry:

Haven't felt baby move that much these last couple days, she is moving, just not as much as she usually does during the day. Had terrible diarrhea (sp?)last night so maybe it is just that I have a bug or something so LO is not feeling to well either??? I have a Doctor's appoint tomorrow so will tell her how I have been feeling and hopefully she will be able to check and see that all is fine with baby. 

(Is it terrible for me to secretly wish that she tells me that I am overdoing it and that she is ordering me to take time off work??? :blush: .... that would absolutely screw up any chances of getting Mat Pay... but still, it is my selfish little wish right now...)


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome mamalove! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Awww Twist... I'm so sorry you had such a bad day! :( Wouldn't it be nice to have someone tell us "No more working!"


----------



## mamalove

Thanks girls :hug:


----------



## Twist

DolceBella said:


> Awww Twist... I'm so sorry you had such a bad day! :( Wouldn't it be nice to have someone tell us "No more working!"

Yes indeed!!! as long as they followed it up with handing over a big cheque!!!:rofl:


----------



## Abblebubba

Twist :hugs:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats MamaLove, your twins are due on my birthday!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Mamalove :) 

Twist sorry you had such a rotten day. hopefully things turn around for you!


----------



## Mama1985

welcome Mamalove!!! Hey you have the same due date as me!! lol


----------



## tropicana

welcome mamalove ^^

has anyone else been off work yet? im SO bored i dont know what to do i cant even start my nursery yet till the council have been and stripped all the damp out i have nothing at all to do last time i was this bored (like 3 days ago) i went to the farm mucking my horse out heaving barrows up the muck heap then gettin strange looks off people and them telling me to stop :( but ive really got no idea what to do with myself


----------



## dannydustcart

I bet the council arent in any hurry are they.... they always take there bloody time!

Ive been buying post preg supplies today, infacol, mat pads, more breast pads...... all becoming so very real now.....


----------



## tropicana

i got loads of asda brand ones the other day and the disposable knickers LARGE hehehe attractive


----------



## ajarvis

I couldn't afford to leave work yet, but if I could my DS would keep me busy :) However when I was pregnant for him I stopped work at 39 weeks and he didn't come til' 41 weeks so I was BORED lol. Could not amuse myself no matter what.

Today I have the day off to go to my first OB appointment. So it'll be neat to finally meet the doctor who's going to deliver this boy :p Plus I have to decide what Julian and I are going to do today. He's very happy to be spending the day at home with me, and I haven't decided what to do lol. 

Anyone else not really bothered by being pregnant? I have a few people always trying to "sympathize" with me and I like being pregnant. The backaches are a bit annoying when doing chores etc. but not the end of the world. For the most part I enjoy it right now. With my first son I enjoyed it all the way up til' about 38/39 weeks then I was so big I wanted him out, but I wasn't miserable. I feel great when I'm pregnant. Kinda feel like an oddball sometimes though.


----------



## tropicana

i am not enjoying it no sleep because of hip pain and back aches feet hurt as well when swolen and sick of not being able to do anything with my horses, cant wait till hes here!

theres a girl on the farm whos just had her baby and shes not saying she doesnt love him but she told me she much rather prefers being pregnant than having the child and she will do it all over again if there wasnt a baby at the end of it.. i guess ill go to here when i want my next hehe


----------



## ajarvis

lol. 

Well I'm not at that point :p I was actually laying in bed last night and the thought just came to me that I was going to have another baby soon and I started getting excited :) (I normally don't get excited for anything til' just before it happens :p )


----------



## Plus2

Hello all you May Mummies,
Hope all is well!!
I went to buy some raspberry leaf tea.......... and the lady at Julian Graves wouldn't sell me any!!
She said i was far too early?! She told me to wait until 37wks?! Surely its too late by then?
:hug:


----------



## tropicana

ive just got the tablets off of ebay 60 for a £5 with postage :D


----------



## ajarvis

I don't know when they recommend to start taking it, but why would they not sell it to you? That doesn't seem to be something thats their business...


----------



## Emsy26

I just went into the chemist by me and the lady said "are you due soon?" when I told her May she didn't believe me, she said my bump was so low down, that she thought I was due Mid-April.
Anybody else have a really low down bump? xx


----------



## tropicana

i went back a few threads reading about it and some will give it from 27 and others wont untill ur about 37 week, it just depends on where you go? if ur still having problem trying to get it somewhere theres loads on ebay and half the price it is in shops


----------



## classyburd

Ive been midwife this morning and was getting bp done and i mentioned that i thought i had my first Braxton Hicks experience last night whilst eating me tea. She then told me to hop on the bed so she could have a feel of bump and she said 'oh your actually having one now' i was like 'wow really lol'

I also popped into town to pick up my raspberry leaf, went into Holland and Barratt and they had sold out of the capsules, she said they had a surge on them after there was an article in newpaper bout them working really well?!?!?!
So i settled for now and bought the tea, doubt very much i will like the taste enough to drink more than one cup though hahaha


----------



## Plus2

Well she kinda put me off taking it to be honest. She made it sound like i was going to go into labour as soon as i took one sip.

Ems26 - My bump seems low, but it always has been.


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies,

Sorry to intrude, but I was just looking at your lovely due date list and Emzlouize isn't on there? Coz officially you guys have had 2 x May Mummies so far!!! Not sure what date she was due on, but she was definately due in May.

Hope you're all well!
D xxx


----------



## tropicana

i think she put her name in the april one but yeah she was due in may :D


----------



## classyburd

Oh i also never even got asked how far pregnant i was, i was just sold it.


----------



## HannahGraceee

tropicana said:


> i think she put her name in the april one but yeah she was due in may :D

:shrug: 
She wasnt in the april mummies list.. 
I donno where we should put her birth annoucement on?


----------



## tropicana

oh right :o i thought i saw someone post something here saying she had moved over to another one which she was posting in, maybe just put it in here as really it was may ^^


----------



## HannahGraceee

OK let Arcanegirl know :):) x x


----------



## classyburd

Yes id put her in May mummys as her due date was in may sometime.


----------



## Monkeh

I'd say she was a May Mummy too :) I was sure she was posting in the April thread though. Hmm...

As for RLT, I wasn't asked how far gone I was. Pregnancy wasn't even mentioned at all. I just paid and left. :shrug:

Also its really tasty :D I actually can't wait til I can have more than one cup a day!! :lol:


----------



## classyburd

Am guessin i may not like RLT as i dont like fruit teas in general really.


----------



## Plus2

You girls have inspired me to go buy some RLT.
I too hate fruit/herbal tea........ So will see how I get on!


----------



## HannahGraceee

RLT - Means Raspberry left tea right?.. 
if so.. i hate fruit tea!! but raspberry left tea is Lush, i have it with 2 sugar :blush: to take the edge off x x


----------



## Plus2

Yep - RLT is Raspberry Leaf Tea :)

I wonder if its got anything to with raspberries? I quite like raspberries.
How much do you drink a day?


----------



## classyburd

Might try the sugar idea then if its abit rank lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol ohh and dont make it too watery cos it tastes like ekkk :sick: :rofl: 
i Made this mistake today


----------



## tropicana

just hold ur nose :p


----------



## amelia222

I got some yesterday and they just sold it to me, no questions asked. But I tried some last night and it's really good! It's not like a fruit tea at all because it's made of the leaves not the berries. If I had to compare it to anything, it's sort of similar to chamomile tea in taste.

On the box it said to leave the teabag in for 10-15 minutes and then squeeze out the drips to get the full benefits.


----------



## dannydustcart

Im not looking forward to it, but anything has to be better than being induced again.


----------



## baboo

I thought it just tones the uterus for labour?, or does it actually help bring on labour, I'm confused lol
xx


----------



## bethyb

i thought it softens the cervix to get things ready ie - might bring u forward a few days or weeks. not too sure though but think ill hold off for another few weeks on that. :)
Been lovely to get some sunshine though girls!! put the last of my baby bits on the line today and they are folded and put away but this nesting is mad - Ive started on the garden now!! Ha!! 
Feeling heavy today but lots of mad movements so im hoping baby has turned and is now head down!!! can only hope!


----------



## HannahGraceee

baboo said:


> I thought it just tones the uterus for labour?, or does it actually help bring on labour, I'm confused lol
> xx

yeh it does, it just tones your uterus, people think it makes labour start but it doesnt :) x


----------



## bethyb

ahh didnt know that..


----------



## Arcanegirl

mamalove said:


> Can i join too?
> A bit late,but better late then never lol
> I'm expecting id twin girls and my edd is May 12th!
> x


Added you in :) :hi:


----------



## Arcanegirl

danapeter36 said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Sorry to intrude, but I was just looking at your lovely due date list and Emzlouize isn't on there? Coz officially you guys have had 2 x May Mummies so far!!! Not sure what date she was due on, but she was definately due in May.
> 
> Hope you're all well!
> D xxx


Ive now updated her in the list :D


----------



## Emsy26

You started the garden? I couldn't do the garden...too scared of creepy crawlies!

I'm feeling very heavy too, my bump is very low though xox
Backache is starting to kick in pretty bad now also xox


----------



## bethyb

yeah ive done my tubs and attacked the weeds :) although what i must look like trying to bend down and weed - its not that easy and with my big ode bum in the air and belly poking out must look well funny!!
im just getting to the stage i so wanna keep doing stuff but by seven or eight im totally flaked out and i just want my bath and bed!!
been going swimming with my little boy though and found the pool great for my back, my OH swims with my little boy while i float and enjoy no weight!! def recommend it!!


----------



## mamalove

Thanks for adding me :hugs:

How many RLT tablets is safe to take every day? Is it just one or ..?


----------



## BabeeAngel

just got back from my bi-weekly appt. i told the dr. about how sore i've been and how my belly feels hard, so he's booked me in for an emergency ultrasound in the next 2 days :( really worried.. i heard the heart beat and it was around 140... so baby can't be bad right?


----------



## DolceBella

I would imagine you get credit for having a good heartbeat and lots of good movements! :)


----------



## Monkeh

Going back to the RLT again - I find 2 sugars farrr too much. I put 2 in my first cup and it was way too sweet. I do still put one in, but thats plenty. Also- I let it infuse for about 5 mins, and I keep the teabag in the mug as I drink :)

Babeeangel - I'm sure everything will be ok. My belly's been hard and sore recently too, and although I can find hb no bother with doppler, I've not been feeling as many movements, and I'm beginning to worry a bit...


----------



## classyburd

My belly is only going hard at the moment when i get braxton hicks, can be quite tender though. 
Am still getting lots of movements though so this puts my mind at rest


----------



## Gemma Lou

I can't believe how quickly time is going now. I hope everyone is feeling ok. How is everyone feeling about labour at the mo? x :hugs:


----------



## tropicana

when i told mw ive not been feeling as much she sent me to the hospital to be put on a monitor and even if u do feel movement if its not as regualr as normal she said i would have to ring her and i would be sent back even if its the day after and its not that long u just have a clicker for every time u feel a movemnt and the heartbeat is monitord and printed off and there was a few other girls there at the same time as me for the same thing and the man who was explaining it all said he really doesnt mind if u phone every day to come in as they like to keep check :) but u gotta fill out a stupid paper graph thing on movements and ho wmany u feel a day

"if you feel less than 10 movements for 2 days in a row contact ur team midwife or hospital the following morning, although if u feel no movement during the whole day contact immediately" its whats on the leaflet thing


----------



## Emsy26

I'm aware of bubs pattern now, although he has his quiet days and on these days I worry so much but don't wanna ring hospital cos I'd be worried that they would judge me for wasting their time xx


----------



## NatalieW

Emsy, just remember to count 10 movements. Hopsitals are there to be bothered!!


----------



## Emsy26

NatalieW said:


> Emsy, just remember to count 10 movements. Hopsitals are there to be bothered!!

10 movements in what amount of time? x

I know they are there to be bothered, but some docs are right snobby bleeders ent thy? They must have degrees in how to make you feel like shite! :rofl:


----------



## tropicana

on this form 10 movements in 12hrs is what to expect


----------



## classyburd

I thought it was 10 movements an hour???


----------



## Gemma Lou

Yeah they say 10 movements in 12 hours.....that surprised me! x


----------



## Emsy26

I've been told loads of times what it was, but keep forgetting...I blame the pregnancy brain!

Bubs has been stuck in my ribs all day, which unfortunately for me, means agony for me all day, and comfortfor him all day :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I get a bum in my ribs....

Yes I know hopsitals are snobby, but if you ring delivery suite and they have the monitoring equipment up by them to run a trace on the hb and movement... remember your baby is viable and they will do everything they can to ensure safe delivery!


----------



## Emsy26

Thankyou, I have actually changed hospitals now, and my SIL ha tld me they are really nice at my new one as that is where she is xox


----------



## Twist

Really??? I just got the counter sheet yesterday and it says to monitor for a two hour period and that I should have 6 movements in that time (actually it said 10 but the 10 was scratched out and a 6 was written over top...???) 

I guess they changed it from 10 to 6 recently but it makes it a bit confusing as the nurse kept saying 6 but then the doctor said 10,.... so what if I have 7-8??? should I be worried???

:hissy:


----------



## Emsy26

It is so confusing isn't it? 
You dunno what to count as you are told so many different things.
Luckily even on bubs quiet days,I get more than 10 movemets.
Is it possible to have too much movement? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

The differences in the NHS from lpace to place (or even in the same pleace) are pretty unreal. You would think everyone should have same "rules" applied.


----------



## Twist

Honestly!!! If you think about it the following would apply ...

Doctor A says to monitor for 12 hours and if you have 10 movements in 12 hours then you are fine.

Doctor B says to monitor for 2 hours and if you have 10 movements in these two hours you are fine, otherwise (like my doctor has said) you have to call right away and come in to get strapped up and monitored.


So the mother goes home and monitors, lets say she gets an average of one movement every hour ... this would mean had she listened to doctor A she would say, "hmmm,... 12 movements in 12 hours,... guess all is fine" but if she listened to Doctor B she would think "OMG!!!! Only Two movements in two hours!!!! HUnny grab your bag!!! We have to run to the hospital!!! Quick Quick Qucik!!!!!"....

So who is right and who is wasting our time???

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Emsy26

Totally Agree Twist.
They need their heads banging together (Doc A and Doc B :rofl: )
This is our babies lives they are messing with, let alone our heads.
We should be told the same thing by all medical proffesionals, not one thing by one and another thing by another! xxx


----------



## dannydustcart

Anyone elses baby feel like they do "star" shaped in your belly... where all your belly pushes in different directions.
My LO did it today when i was driving, nearly blinking crashed!!


----------



## ajarvis

Had my first OB appointment yesterday and she wants me to count 10 movements every two hours!

I told them that I don't do kick counts because he moves SO much lol. but I guess if I want an ultrasound I know how to get one :p 

Appointment was ok. I made it quite clear I did not want to be induced before 42 weeks which she was ok with as long as the baby is ok with it of course. Told them about my experience from last time and that I didn't want it repeated. So fingers crossed for all natural no epi no induction, no c section lol. 

He is head down right now a little low and good size.

I had a medical student take my history and do initial check to see where he was located, what position he was in, and fundal height. So she said head down and that I was measuring 29 weeks - which is right on. Then the doctor did the check and she got head down and 31 weeks lol. Shows how accurate that is :p

Oh and apparently I can't count from my first ultrasound in october I should actually be due May 28, 2009. But I can't be bothered to change my ticker lol


----------



## bethyb

whenever i start to worry im sure baby senses my worry and moves :)


----------



## DolceBella

My LO's back is to my back, so I keep getting knees that go back and forth across the top of my belly. It really takes my breath away sometimes! :)


----------



## soup

im due in May too! due on the 20th and were having a little boy. soooo excited!


----------



## NatalieW

Mine's head down and I keep getting a bum in my ribs!!! I don't like it when baby has hickups!

:hi: soup.


----------



## dannydustcart

Welcome soup :)

Natilee.. i dont like the hiccups either.. feels rather odd for quite a while.. My baby normally gets them around 2-3 in the morning.


----------



## NatalieW

Mine gets it at any point of the day. Had it after my breakfast! DH doesn't like it!!! Freaks out when I make him put his hand on the bump to feel hickups.


----------



## dannydustcart

:rofl: Makes it worth it when you can "freak out" oh!!


----------



## snettyb

You all keep mentioning feet in the ribs. I got this with DS and it used to really hurt but this time round i am convinced my baby is breech. I feel little heels digging in my hips and feel a big round ball (possibly head) way up high. Also could explain why i'm carrying so low. I haven't seen the midwife for nearly 5 weeks now but i'm due to see her on tuesday, and i have a sinking feeling she is going to confirm that the baby is breech *gulp* This baby is lying soooo different from how DS did. If the bubs is breech, at how many weeks would that start to be a 'problem' xx


----------



## classyburd

I woke up this morning and flipped over to my back, just to feel him wiggle abit.
It was wierd though, my bum changed shape. I had nothing at all low down, didnt even look pregnant and he was lying so high up, i had a real hard lump under me rib area, not sure what it was. I kept prodding it though and he prodded me back hahaha.
As soon as i got outta bed and stood up though he dropped back down awwww


----------



## DolceBella

Good morning girls!! I am happy today! :) It's 830am here and I just recently got home from work. Now I can go to my sweet bed, knowing I have off from work all next week! Woohoo! And... my baby shower is on Sunday! Yay!! :happydance: I can't wait to spend my vacation week going through all the new baby stuff!!


----------



## DolceBella

Wow... I can't believe how many posts the March and April mummies have made! Are we behind the game? :)


----------



## classyburd

We shall have to catch up then :)


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Soup :)

Snetty I know my doctor said it would be something they would start getting concerned about around 36/37 weeks. But that baby could still turn after that although they would rather schedule a c-section.

Hopefully the midwife gives you good news! There are tricks that you can use to turn the baby too. I didn't think mine was head down, but apparently he is he's just probably rolling over alot which is why I feel a lot of diverse movements. With DS #1 he was head down back to belly pretty much the whole time - he was lazy lol.

Well I fell again yesterday! 4th time this pregnancy and this time was the worst. Fell coming down the stairs and right on my front - luckily my hands and knees stopped me from actually falling on my belly, but got a nice bruise on one knee, and a scrape on the other. Then stayed up fighting with DH last night and am beyond exhausted this morning. I'm so ready for the weekend.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Poor you AJarvis................make sure you look after yourself....must be a night for arguing, I did with my hubs too..........and it all started over a can of ginger beer!
As if we haven't got better things to think about with our time! Anybody spot wether it was a full moon, that normally brings the arguments on! x


----------



## snettyb

Hope your ok AJarvis :hugs: I've been arguing with my OH this week too :(
Falling over is a nightmare, us preggers woman may look like weebles but we can still fall down eh :rofl: I went my length outside the school about 8 weeks ago, it was embarrasing and painful, but bubs was fine xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Glad your okay Ajarvis.

Blimey im wanting Ruby now! 
Everythings all ready for her! Shes slowing down a bit though, which i dont like but shes pretty fat now i reckon :rofl:


----------



## tropicana

i should of been counting movements today but i forgot and i only remeber one when i was on the loo:shy:

anyone with strech marks do they hurt? ive got one nxt to my belly button but it feels like a cut and is stinging an the skin feels rubbery... and they are getting worse ive never been a slim person and always coverd up on holidays and i was planning once i had baby to slim down go away and be able to wear a bikini well not now i look like i got freddy cruger skin :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## samantha_sarah

tropicana said:


> i should of been counting movements today but i forgot and i only remeber one when i was on the loo:shy:
> 
> anyone with strech marks do they hurt? ive got one nxt to my belly button but it feels like a cut and is stinging an the skin feels rubbery... and they are getting worse ive never been a slim person and always coverd up on holidays and i was planning once i had baby to slim down go away and be able to wear a bikini well not now i look like i got freddy cruger skin :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Haha join the club! 

When they first appear they tend to sting a bit, mine are mainly itchy though. Looks like iv been fighting with a tiger! :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies :) . Try too, but I swear the only time I fall is when I'm pregnant. I don't even know how I fell yesterday!!

Our fight was pretty stupid too - all over the fact that I said I'd just gotten on a train and was going to call him, and I'd gotten on 2 stops earlier so that was lying because I hadn't "just gotten on the train" bleh. men.


----------



## tropicana

lol yeah they itch like mad and idc where i am i just itch and itch people will probably think i have flees! ooh well ill just go get a burger king to cheer myself up:happydance:


----------



## Twist

:hugs: Hope your feeling allright Ajarvis!!!

Don't men realize we should be getting treated like queens right now!?!?!? If not now, when will it ever happen...jeesh :) Take a couple deep breaths, watch where you are walking (no more falling!!!) and try to enjoy the few nice days here in Calgary :hugs:

Wishing I didn't have to go back to work today... but no reason not to. Thank goodness it is Friday, I'm going to sleep in tomorrow and do nothing, other than FORCE my DH to finally take some nice pictures of the bump, maybe if it is nice and not raining we will go down to the park for them.

Hope everyone has a good friday and a lovely weekend!!


----------



## bethyb

My hormones def been playing up. Im like jealous of other women, not that I think jay would do anything, I know he loves me and would never cheat but my hormones act up and i feel all insecure about the fact I have a big belly etc etc. So silly cuz I know he loves the fact Im carrying yet another one of his babies :) Just I dont know whats with me, and im a nag. LOL 
Def have to plan a night in with a bottle and some naughty underwear after babba :)
really trying to watch what im eating, but im so hungry all the time too, anyone else?


----------



## DolceBella

I have a horrible habit of snacking. I feel like I need to be eating all the time! And the scale hasn't been kind about reminding me!:rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

lol. twist being treated like a queen would be awesome - although DH has his moments when he can be really sweet. It's when he's being opposite he's REALLY opposite!

I SO hope I can sleep in tomorrow. It all depends on DS - It's 9:30 and he's still not asleep so fingers crossed that he sleeps a bit late as we have a busy day ahead of us!

Bump pics in the park is an awesome idea! Now to find someone to take them :p


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ooh, its so nice to get our feelings off our chests here! I too have been feeling really insecure lately. I know my hubs wouldn't do anything, but he is currently training cadets between the ages of 18 + 25 and there are quite a few girls that seem to think very highly of themselves and don't seem afraid to flirt with the flight commander (my hubs).....

I also get jealous of the women colleagues that he is working with. I have been to a few functions and they don't make an effort to come and talk to me....its like "she's JUST a civilian so we won't bother!"...........and then they fuss all over hubs about the baby etc...........I think its just because I feel so frumpy being pregnant and unnatractive. You'd think it would be the greatest feeling in the world and insecurities would be the last thing on your mind. 

Is anyone else finding that they feel slightly distant from their hubs at times. I don't know why it is........anyone got any answers, is it just the hormones? He's been really caring and doing everything for me, especially this last week where I have been signed off and he has been on leave for a week. Bless him, he hasn't stopped running around after me! I feel so ungrateful, especially when I think back to some peoples threads earlier on in second tri saying their husbands did nothing for them, wouldn't do little jobs etc. 


I am looking forward to going back to work on monday although I feel a little nervous about the decision I have made to stop work early. But as everyone says, you have to look after yourself. Alot of people have told me to make the most of the quiet relaxing time before baby comes along. I am now having my last day with the children at the end of this next 2 weeks, then I am going in for a training day after the 2 weeks Easter hols, and then thats me done. That will give me 5 weeks and 3 days before my due date. I hope I have made the right decision, especially when I see some people are planning to go up to 2 weeks before due date.


Sorry this has been such a long message, I think its just one of those get everything off your chest mornings. Its nice to be back on here with the May Mummies, I need to make more of an effort to stay in touch on here. I hope you all have a great weekend :hug::hugs:


----------



## tropicana

gemma lou i feel the same! i felt this way before being pregnant insecure because im a bigger girl and he did say before we met he wasnt into girls over a size 12, well i was a 16 and ever since ive felt like hes not been that attracted to me and being pregnant ive got even bigger of course.. plus hes going away when we have had the baby to join the marines and i wont know what hes upto and im always scared he will cheat while hes away no matter what he says, when he trys to tell me he wont i just dont believe him. i think the hormones have made it worse for me though i over think things then take it out on him. 

i also finsihed work early i was due to finish on april 15th which would of been around 2week b efore due date, but my back was killing me the customers were upsetting me and i felt like crap every day, im a bit more cheery than i was lol but am still a grumpy cow! hehe hormones...


----------



## Gemma Lou

Bless you Tropicana! What are we like hey! My back is sore today and I haven't done anything apart from do washing, a spot of ironing and making breakfast and lunch. Days like this remind me that it is a good thing that I am finishing early.
I wouldn't worry about your other half. Does he tell you that you look beautiful pregnant and things like that? x


----------



## tropicana

no he doesnt he just says "ur not fat" when i say im fat.. and ive cought him doing *ahem* a few times this last week and hes been staying up so late so that at night hes "too tired" so it makes me feel like hes avoiding me for that because im so huge :( really doesnt help with confidence when u find em watching porn imo really i suppose i can go live in the gym after baby anyway lol


----------



## dannydustcart

Aww tropicana.. i would be hurt too if i caught oh ahem ... esecpially at the moment when our hormones are making us so tempremental anyway!


----------



## snettyb

Awww tropicana, try not to think like that or you'll drive yourself nuts. My OH used to say some insesitive things like 'after you loose the baby weight' and 'we'll get you looking good again' without realising how hurtful it was to me so i sat down and had a talk to him and cleared alot of things up. He once said to me (even before i was preg) that i am the biggest girl he's ever been with!! I was a size 14 and he made me feel like a whale! He doesn't mean to be a [email protected], he's just a man, therefore an utter plonker lol

As for the porn thing and the self pleasing, well at least he's doing it himself and not cheating. When me and my OH had our talk we discussed our lack of sex life and we both admited that since i have got a big belly, sex is pretty much shit and thats why we were never 'in the mood', so now we don't bother with sex and just do other fun stuff to each other :blush:. Next time you catch your OH at it lol ask him if he wants a hand!

I bet you look beautiful to him still, you just need him to saythe right things to boost your confidence. xx


----------



## dannydustcart

The good thing is we havent got long left.. so it wont be long until our bodies will be back to normal.. 
although they do say it takes a year... gulp!!

Nethertheless, he will be justy as tired and not in the mood because of all the sleepless nights and non-stop way things happen around a new born.


----------



## snettyb

It takes a year to get our figure back.......SHIT my son is nearly 7 and i'm still not back in my size 10 jeans :rofl: i'm lagging behind me thinks :rofl:

I've warned my OH that sex will probably be a distant memory for about 6 months, he wasn't impressed lol I tried explaining that having a baby in your bedroom is a bit of a passion killer but i think it went over his head. In the end i just said well, thats what your left hand if for :rofl: (he's left handed) xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Tropicana, thats awful..............that must really be knocking your confidence! Have you tried telling him how it makes you feel? Maybe you should do cos he may be totally oblivious to how you are feeling. He should be thinking about that little miracle you have both made and that you are working so hard to look after x


----------



## dannydustcart

I never got my size 10 back after having my daughter.. my wieght completely gone this time. I weighed 10 st 6lb (im 5ft7) when i feel for this baby i now weigh 13 stone.!! Gulp.. 6 weeks and 2lb a week puts me at a weigth that scares me rigid.


----------



## samantha_sarah

Aww tropicana bigs hugs hunny :hugs:

Men just have a knack for saying the wrong things at the wrong times!

I too am the same size as you and when i met my OH almost 5yrs ago i was an 8! Im the biggest girl hes been with and sometimes he can open his mouth without thinking!

I am determined to lose weight after LO though, just for me though. I would like to be nice and fit!

Im going to do Yoga and also take baby out for lots of walks.

My mum told me that post baby drinking rasberry leaf tea is amazing for getting the uterus to contract back as well as being very good for you so i shall be drinking that even after Rubys birth!

As for the porn, my oh's is the same when our sex life slows down, so i give him hand jobs. Gets him satisfied and its not much work for me :rofl:

Im lazy!!!! :smug:


----------



## tropicana

have spoke about it before but he thinks the chats are erased after a few week.. 

i was speaking to a girl at work her mum before she had her was a good size 18+ after baby she dropped to a size 8 with hardly any effort :o i guess some people are just lucky lol...

i still dont feel like im going to have a baby yet, im excited to meet him and hold him but i feel as though labour wont happen to me, i might sound a bit weird but i just cant panic about it or get my head around the fact im going to have to go into labour to get my baby at the end of it... i try telling people this and they look at me as if im crazy or something and start telling me about the pain etc but it really doesnt get to me and i want it to!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

tropicana said:


> i still dont feel like im going to have a baby yet, im excited to meet him and hold him but i feel as though labour wont happen to me, i might sound a bit weird but i just cant panic about it or get my head around the fact im going to have to go into labour to get my baby at the end of it... i try telling people this and they look at me as if im crazy or something and start telling me about the pain etc but it really doesnt get to me and i want it to!!

OMG same here lol! It still feels so unreal to me and its only 45 days away from my DD!


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello everyone, sorry it has been a few days 
Just been catching up with everyone and big hugs go out to Ajarvis, Tropicana and all you other lovelys :hugs:
Hormones are getting the best of all of us i think, my OH never says the right thing and when he does i just say hes lying LOOL, i do hope i will lose my weight i have gone from a size 12 to 16+, and well i dont think ild do very well at the gym 
so lots of sex aaaand dieting for me i think :).
3 days ago i hit 30 WEEKS :happydance: Yeahhhhh feels like its getting real now.
I also saw the midwife and she measured him again he is measuring 30.5, and has a good heartbeat, and has swapped sides LOOL, but his head is still down very low in my bladder ah dear.
So how is everyone this evening?


----------



## Gemma Lou

AbbleBubba, I thnk we are due the same day......28th May? I'm ok, starting to get really tired and my back has been aching a lot. 2 weeks left at work now, then its easter hols, then I have one day back for a training day, then thats me done! Good to hear things are going well for you x


----------



## Abblebubba

Gemma Lou said:


> AbbleBubba, I thnk we are due the same day......28th May? I'm ok, starting to get really tired and my back has been aching a lot. 2 weeks left at work now, then its easter hols, then I have one day back for a training day, then thats me done! Good to hear things are going well for you x

I am Due 30th May Honey :happydance:
So we are close, yey, im tired i ache and i am getting very biiig LOOL
So it is hard to get comfy anywhere are the moment grrr :hissy:
:hugs: huggles to you for the aches i totally get where your coming from. 
Everything ready for your LO? :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Abblebubba said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> AbbleBubba, I thnk we are due the same day......28th May? I'm ok, starting to get really tired and my back has been aching a lot. 2 weeks left at work now, then its easter hols, then I have one day back for a training day, then thats me done! Good to hear things are going well for you x
> 
> I am Due 30th May Honey :happydance:
> So we are close, yey, im tired i ache and i am getting very biiig LOOL
> So it is hard to get comfy anywhere are the moment grrr :hissy:
> :hugs: huggles to you for the aches i totally get where your coming from.
> Everything ready for your LO? :)Click to expand...

We've done the hospital bag today! Washed and ironed all the baby clothes and packed those too! I had to have a trip to assessment unit on mon and fri, all ok, but it made it all seem a bit real that any time in the next 10 weeks little one can decide to make an appearance and we need to be ready for it. I think it has made my other half a bit apprehensive bless him. Have you got everything ready?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can I just ask all may mummies to take a look at my thread about bump shape. I'm really interested to see if there is any truth in round neat football bumps being boys. So far its really interesting. If you can find time it will be great to hear all your answers! Hope everyone is doing well, I'm sure it won't be long before we start to see some more babies popping up on here. Hopefully they'll all try and stay in for a little bit longer!


----------



## Abblebubba

Gemma Lou said:


> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> AbbleBubba, I thnk we are due the same day......28th May? I'm ok, starting to get really tired and my back has been aching a lot. 2 weeks left at work now, then its easter hols, then I have one day back for a training day, then thats me done! Good to hear things are going well for you x
> 
> I am Due 30th May Honey :happydance:
> So we are close, yey, im tired i ache and i am getting very biiig LOOL
> So it is hard to get comfy anywhere are the moment grrr :hissy:
> :hugs: huggles to you for the aches i totally get where your coming from.
> Everything ready for your LO? :)Click to expand...
> 
> We've done the hospital bag today! Washed and ironed all the baby clothes and packed those too! I had to have a trip to assessment unit on mon and fri, all ok, but it made it all seem a bit real that any time in the next 10 weeks little one can decide to make an appearance and we need to be ready for it. I think it has made my other half a bit apprehensive bless him. Have you got everything ready?Click to expand...

Ahh thats great that your ready now :)
I have had most things ready for aaages but not done the hospital bag, i didnt know whether i should do? but i think now i have hit 30 weeks i might.
I know i cant believe it i think it has gone quick really, but knowing my luck it will slow down considerably now LOL


----------



## kmh2009

ooooh it slows down a lot. ive had to give myself other things to count down to between now and dd. 1 week til midwife appt. 1.5 weeks til baby shower, 2 weeks til easter....coz im struggling to stay positive now. ive just had enough. 

i am looking forward to my 37week curry, pineapple and sex time though. lol 

xxx


----------



## NatalieW

kmh - I just started planning my eviction of this baby!!! can start in a few weeks..


----------



## Emsy26

Feels like forever since I last wrote in here, bet it was only a few days though.
These last weeks are dragging by so slowly...I'm losing patience, Can't walk properly, I'm getting next to no sleep (needing to pee literally every half hour!!), backache..day AND night!!

Roll on 37 Weeks!! 3 weeks to go!!


----------



## Kimboowee

I can't wait til 37 weeks!

I wrote a few weeks ago that time was going slow, now it seems to be speeding up i want it to slow down again!!


----------



## Emsy26

I'm kinda hoping if the pregnancy is seeming slow, then the labor will seem very quick..even if it's not :D


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone! hows everyone feeling!!!

Im alright, just using the loo alot! and tired lol but generally fine.

Has anyone had another scan yet? I had a another scan at 32 weeks and 5 days and they estimated babys wieght to be 5 pounds and 1 ounce! lol my mum reckons I'll probally have her earlier! lol


----------



## Emsy26

I haven't seen my lil one since my 4D scan. Thought when I changed hospitals they would offer me one...but NOPE! :hissy:

My bump is really low, which everyone keeps telling me is a sure sign he's going to come early...if he waits til 37 weeks that will suit me just fine! xx


----------



## classyburd

I wanna have him early at 37weeks, another 8 n half weeks seems too long for me lol


----------



## dreams

kmh2009 said:


> ooooh it slows down a lot. ive had to give myself other things to count down to between now and dd. 1 week til midwife appt. 1.5 weeks til baby shower, 2 weeks til easter....coz im struggling to stay positive now. ive just had enough.
> 
> i am looking forward to my 37week curry, pineapple and sex time though. lol
> 
> xxx

hehe i do that, i count until my next MW appointment


----------



## dreams

For the ones that have had growth scans, apparently it says in your notes LO's estimated weight..i was wondering where that was? I can't find anything :(


----------



## classyburd

I wanna growth scan, am sooooo inpatient and curious lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

ahh you girls are lucky to start eviction at 37 weeks, im not allowed a homebirth untill after 38 weeks so i wont be starting my eviction untill then.


----------



## Monkeh

No more scans for me. Not too bothered though cause it'll not be long til she's here :D

I'm looking forward to eviction proceedings too, though it'll have to be minus the :sex: :( :( Pineapple and curry it is!!! :lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

OMG I cant believe that easters nearly here....
My Daughter will be 4 easter weekend. then the next step.. gulp! having number 2! 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
classyburd... there is an esitmate dgrowth chart in your green notes. They would have put it in after your 20 week scan!:) I was chuffed to bit to find it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Monkeh said:


> I'm looking forward to eviction proceedings too, though it'll have to be minus the :sex: :( :( Pineapple and curry it is!!! :lol:

whats :sex:? :rofl: aint none of that happenin over here!


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl:

I'm not really sure? I have a vague memory of it, but there's been none of that for, ooh, 6 months? :shock:

Oh gawd... that long?? Might go find some random man :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

dannydustcart said:


> OMG I cant believe that easters nearly here....
> My Daughter will be 4 easter weekend. then the next step.. gulp! having number 2!
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> classyburd... there is an esitmate dgrowth chart in your green notes. They would have put it in after your 20 week scan!:) I was chuffed to bit to find it!

I dont have any green notes :cry: Just got the yellow book.


----------



## amelia222

Only 23 days until 37 weeks.....and my birthday!!!!!! :cake:

Not too sure how to do this eviction.....being single and all, :sex: is probably not an option. Maybe just lots of walking up and down hills will do it.


----------



## ajarvis

hmmm. eviction proceedings... I can't bring myself to start them any earlier than 40 weeks so I've still got almsot 10 weeks to go - blah. but do have dr. appointments to fill in the time lol. next one is next Tuesday! 

We got a foot of snow here in Calgary this weekend!! Right on the first day of spring!! Grrr.. went to my nephew's birthday party - he just turned 1 - and it makes you realize how time flies. He's a toddler already lol. plus my mom sent my son this outfit that looking at I thought there's no way it would fit him as it was too big, but nope fits him just fine - a touch long, but otherwise my baby is becoming such a big boy.... he's going to start preschool soon. Sorry just a touch sentimental right now :p


----------



## Emsy26

If walking up and down hills is all it takes to start proceedings, I have no problem, have to walk up and down one gigantic one on the school run!! So tiring, feels like I'm going into labor when I do it now. Lol x


----------



## ajarvis

I told DH that if I'm overdue then I'm going to the mountains to go hiking :p hiking up and down a mountain should get things going I'd think lol


----------



## samantha_sarah

I expect il be overdue :lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

Funny how you say walking up and down hills, because everytime i waslk uphill i get BHicks!!

Ive told OH that he has a job to do no matter how pregnant i look... once i get to 36 week i want regular sex, pineapple and raspberry leaf tea. currys and boucing on my ball. i really really dont want to go over and be induced again.

Classyburd, i thought everyone had green notes.. am sorry xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well my bump has dropped the last couple of days, what does that mean?


----------



## samantha_sarah

Babys probably moved as your too early for baby to engage fully really.

Babies engage from 37weeks-birth but can engage at earliest about 34-35 weeks.


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm confused... am i not supposed to eat pineapple if i'm not trying to go into labour? because I bought some really yummy looking pineapple today and i'm dying to eat it lol


----------



## samantha_sarah

BabeeAngel said:


> I'm confused... am i not supposed to eat pineapple if i'm not trying to go into labour? because I bought some really yummy looking pineapple today and i'm dying to eat it lol

Nah its fine, its a wives tale and even them its tons of pineapple lol!

I am addicted to pineapple atm and sofar bubs is still put :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

samantha_sarah said:


> Babys probably moved as your too early for baby to engage fully really.
> 
> Babies engage from 37weeks-birth but can engage at earliest about 34-35 weeks.

Thanks for that! I had a growth scan the other day and they said that the babies head was already down.........but NOT engaged......so maybe its had a wriggle round then! :hugs:


----------



## samantha_sarah

Gemma Lou said:


> samantha_sarah said:
> 
> 
> Babys probably moved as your too early for baby to engage fully really.
> 
> Babies engage from 37weeks-birth but can engage at earliest about 34-35 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for that! I had a growth scan the other day and they said that the babies head was already down.........but NOT engaged......so maybe its had a wriggle round then! :hugs:Click to expand...

yeh probably, my lil Ruby's an odd one, she still shuffles about now although she is head down (not engaged) sometimes you can see her whole body longwise on my right side, so so weird :rofl:.

Mind you im struggling with my bladder and walking already so when Ruby's head is engaged the pressure will be immense, not looking forward to that :rofl:


----------



## tropicana

mines all down my right side too! never ever left and im sure theres a bum or something sticking out the right because i have biig round belly then like a mini belly sticking out of the side it looks like lol


----------



## MrsTatty

I've definitely got a bum right in the middle of my tum - if I pat or stroke it, bubs has a bit of a shuffle from left to right and occasionally a bit of a poke back - its good fun and kinda makes up for the headbutts in the bladder :rofl:


----------



## kbaker09

Hello... count me in too! I'm due on the 20th of May! :happydance:


----------



## snettyb

Well just been to midwife and everything is fine :) Seen a different one again so i am yet to see the same person twice but she seems to think i've met tham all now lol Bump measuring spot on 34 cm's, blood pressure same as always, pee sample good and she said the head is nice and deep down but not engaged. So my theory on my bubs being breech was wrong :happydance: Gotta go back in two weeks so there's something to look towards rather than just to the EDD in 6 weeks IYKWIM xx


----------



## Emsy26

Glad it went well x
I gotta wait a whole week to see my M/W, so I'm looking forward to my SIL's appointments for her instead. Lol. She got a scan on Thursday to see if her placenta has moved, if not they going to book her in for a c-section next week. xox


----------



## Arcanegirl

kbaker09 said:


> Hello... count me in too! I'm due on the 20th of May! :happydance:


Added :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya, Glad it went well Snettyb :yipee:

Bubs is being EXTREAMLY quiet today, i dont like it last time i felt him move was 4:30am this morning, i hate it when he does this it worries me like no bodys business :-(
Having a really down day today do you think he can tell? i just feel very isolated and down and not seeing OH for two weeks... so nothing is making me very happy today. I have no motivation to do anything, and no friends around here it really is making me sad :cry: 
Sorry miserable rant over ...


----------



## ajarvis

welcome kbaker09 :)

Snetty glad bubs isn't breach! Hopefully he stays head down now!

abblebubba I feel isolated sometimes too cause all my friends are work friends and the only people I really see on the weekend are people I don't really like - I don't dislike them either but I have nothing in common with them and they're DH friends not mine.. So I think about the next year and think I'm going to go crazy :p Hope your day picks up!


----------



## snettyb

Aww hun, you rant away. I know its not the same as 'real life' friends but you always have us. I get lonely some days too. I'm stuck in the house most days by myself and its hard sometimes, then i end up scoffing my face full of crap then feel more down coz i've been a pig. The fact that the end is is sight keeps me going and the day dreams of holding my baby and pushing him round the park in his pram while my other son plays footy with OH :cloud9: xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks Ajarvis, Snettyb :hugs: you girls on here are not 'real friends' you are better :)
But yeah alll i am doing is eating too today aaand i just cant find anything forfilling to eat so like ARGHH :hissy:

I just dont know, i finished my charcoal canvas yesterday... :)
aaaand now im back to being bored again... LOL


​


----------



## ajarvis

:) I'm hungry too but can't settle on anything to eat. I don't want anything lol.

Is that the canvas in your post? Looks pretty neat!


----------



## DolceBella

Hey girls! Haven't been around much, but all is going well!

Had my baby shower on Sunday and it was so much fun! Lots of family and friends, and lots of loot! Can't wait till my nursery furniture arrives so I can set it all up and take pictures for you!

Had a doc visit on Monday. Good heartbeat, LO's measuring right on track, and now I go in every 2 weeks. Hope you all are well! :)


----------



## Emsy26

I got really isolated in my old village, OH funded a move so I could be closer to my friend, who is also my SIL, so now I have some company, also he can pop in from work every now and again xx
All I've done today is drink ice cold drinks, bubs isn't very active today, I've had 10 movements in 12 hours so I'm not too worried yet, but he's alot quieter than what he normally is. xx


----------



## ajarvis

Hey Dolcebella :) Baby showers are so much fun with all the baby stuff you get :) I don't think I'm getting one this time, but I did have 2 last time lol. When are you getting your furniture?


----------



## DolceBella

I don't think the furniture will be here for another month. I was actually going to call today to find out.


----------



## DolceBella

Boo.... I just called the store and they made it seem like the furniture won't be in till after I deliver!!:cry::hissy:


----------



## DolceBella

Just posted new bump pics.


----------



## ajarvis

booo. I want pictures lol. That's a long time to have to wait for your furniture.


----------



## Emsy26

Hi Girlies, was just wondeing does only slight movement count as 1 movement?
My LO has been very quiet today, which is unusual as he is normally quite active, I've felt very tiny shuffles at random times. Should I be concerned? xx


----------



## ajarvis

At my last appointment about kick counts I was told any movement whatsoever counts. even light ones since the baby can have quiet calm days. Although for my peace of mind I always prefer his normal strong movements!


----------



## tropicana

ive only had 7 today so as long as he moves 3 times tomorrow no need to call them.. i still think its stupid though as id be rining straight away if it was only 3 in a whole 12hour... i dont know if there is any point in doing this stupid chart they give me and i should just ring them when i feel he hasnt moved :\


----------



## Emsy26

He has started making his usual bum shuffles. Not as regular but more activity than earlier xox


----------



## ajarvis

Tropicana my last doctor (who I agreed with lol) always said that a mother should go by her instincts not by a chart. With all the different "kick counts" out there I'd say if you feel that the movement is less get checked. From my experience with DS #1 they would rather you get checked then leave it and be stressed out, or god forbid something bad happen!


----------



## bethyb

oh my word feeling heavy:) im oficially waddling :) hope u girls all ok xxx


----------



## fairywings

I have been waddling aswell and have to walk so slow but that hurts my legs. :rofl: Still very high up bump wise even though at last appointment he was still head down. :) So maybe he will be dropping soon. x


----------



## BabeeAngel

I've been waddling too... i'm just tired of people staring at my belly, and making comments about how "plump" i've gotten :S Does anyone else feel like people take this as an opportunity to insult you?


----------



## holden_babez

Yeah I am waddling as well... Bubs head is very low down at last MW appointment, but in the past week I think my bump has dropped and she has engaged somewhat...

This is number 3 for us..

Hope all is well..


----------



## MrsTatty

i am a proper waddler. And because I'm a hefty great westerner living in Thailand (land of the petite) I get asked all the time about the "twins". When I say its just the one baby boy - they congratulate me on my "big baby". Have to just take it all with a smile. The heat is hard to cope with though. am camped out under my ac unit as much as possible.


----------



## samantha_sarah

Blimey MrsTatty porr you with the heat, its getting warmer here but nothing like Thailand :hugs:

Im feeling so heavy to girls!!!! Heavy been an understatement, she feels MASSIVE!

My bump has dropped loads which makes finding tops that cover it a pain in the arse, waddling loads as it feels like i have a pineapple between my legs Owwwweeeee!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I gave up with tops, ive always been low so got used to it :lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

Im waddling too....
Aint we all a bunch of duckies!


----------



## classyburd

*quack quack*


----------



## Monkeh

*raises hand* Another waddler here :lol:

Got mw at 2:15 today so will find out what position she's in. I was sure last week she was head down but I'm pretty sure she's transverse now. Who knows though, I'm no expert.


----------



## Emsy26

Waddler here too!!
Bump has dropped....I think :blush:

Few weeks ago was diagnosed with Thrush... Pessaries didn't work one bit, been back to docs so mny times, given so many creams...still not gone!
I've been told to try Natural Yoghurt...
Because I've had it so long..is there chance LO will be born with it?
I've been told by a friend he wll be :cry:


----------



## classyburd

I was diagnosed with bad thrush the other week after a trip down the A&E and being misdiagnosed with genetal herpes!!!! How the fuck a qualified doc could get them mixed up is beyond me.
So anyways, after a sleepless crying night and some swabs later it was confirmed as thrush (dont worry, i shall be puttin in a complaint)
I was given canisten cream and that has made it go so am ok for now.

I was at midwifes this morning too and Archie is still head down, 5 weeks on with his back on my left side and bum keeps poking out at the top near my ribs, is so cute!!
Ketones have also gone out of my urine since monday so thats more good news.

And finally, yes i waddle also, OH laffs at me though :(


----------



## Emsy26

I'm going to M/W Tuesday, so will be telling her if the yoghurt hasn't cleared it. I haven't once been examined since having it, so for all I know it could be something more severe than Thrush..but I'm doing as they say, as they are the "so-called" proffesionals. If it hasn't cleared I will demand an examination!

Glad you're check-up went well classy xox


----------



## kmh2009

ive had it too, didnt have any itching or discomfort though. no idea if pessary cleared it up as it wasnt a problem to start with. 
had some bad news yesterday. My job has asked me to leave and get paid for sitting at home for the rest of my contract, end of apri (not such bad news)

but now i have been told that they are not renewing my contract so i wont have a job to come back to. their reasons being poor performance (first ive heard of it)
As a contractor i dont have a leg to stand on, ive worked here for 17 months and i swear the only reason its not being renewed is because im pregnant...

feel crap :-(


----------



## samantha_sarah

kmh2009 said:


> ive had it too, didnt have any itching or discomfort though. no idea if pessary cleared it up as it wasnt a problem to start with.
> had some bad news yesterday. My job has asked me to leave and get paid for sitting at home for the rest of my contract, end of apri (not such bad news)
> 
> but now i have been told that they are not renewing my contract so i wont have a job to come back to. their reasons being poor performance (first ive heard of it)
> As a contractor i dont have a leg to stand on, ive worked here for 17 months and i swear the only reason its not being renewed is because im pregnant...
> 
> feel crap :-(

:hugs: *******s they are!


----------



## DolceBella

KMH - That's really crappy of them! I'm so sorry!


----------



## DolceBella

"Quack! Quack!" for me as well.... Official waddler! :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

I'm almost waddling. I sometimes catch myself and I stop it lol. 

I had thrush when my son was breastfeeding and we used this purple stuff to finally get rid of it.. don't know if that would be an option in your case though... i forget what it was called but I used it on me and in his mouth and it cleared up pretty quickly.


----------



## tropicana

i also do it.. the more u try to stop urself though the more noticble u think ur doing it.. started getting really bad stich type pains now also- tried to walk the dogs other day had to stop at the end of the street just till the pain passed, plus im out of breath by the time ive been walking 10minutes lol


----------



## Monkeh

This peeing every 5 minutes stuff is getting old... :lol:

Also, was at mw today and before I went I obv had to do urine sample. Now, why oh why do they give us those little tubes to pee in rather than something with a big opening we don't really need to aim for? :rofl: Aiming is getting harder as the bump gets bigger!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Walking is becoming painful for me, when I fetch kids from school, it's all uphill...had sharp stabbing pains in lower abdomen today, luckily they passed as soon as I sat down. I'm so glad my OH takes them in morning, couldn't imagine doing that 15/20 min walk twice a day.


Monkeh - I use an old cup to pee in first, couldn't imagine trying to pee in that lil bottle, I have to keep buying new ones as my M/W keeps throwing them away, and forgets to give me new one :dohh:


----------



## tropicana

ohh i forgot to ask for my tube back last time!! i really dont want to have to walk through the reception holding a cup of pee which itll be obvious i have.. think i could use a med bottle if i boil it out? lol


----------



## dannydustcart

I like the little pots they give you in hospital... I must admit i can get the bottle now though!! 
Which is odd, because Youd think with my lack of pelvic floor muscles that would be messy but it isnt! I can still stop mid flow... yay me lol!

Why is it that hospitals are like vampires with your blood.. every time i go in they nick more blood.. grr.


----------



## NatalieW

I can never get my pee in that cup!! I have to do them fortnightly as well, still haven't perfected the art..

I just ordered a hoodie blanket from here https://www.morrck.com/ they look fantastic and easier to manage when baby is in car seat and push chair/pram... Thought I'd pass on..


----------



## Monkeh

dannydustcart said:


> Why is it that hospitals are like vampires with your blood.. every time i go in they nick more blood.. grr.

I was thinking the same today!! Mw informed me that they'd be taking yet more blood at my next appt. They're gonna have me drained!!! Don't even know what they're checking for next time? I'll be 36 weeks, so surely anything which is going to show up would have by now? Think they want to check blood group again maybe? I dunno..

Peeing in a cup would be a good idea actually. Some plastic cups might be worth buying. Although, I've managed (just about) so far so it's probably pointless at this stage :lol:


----------



## ajarvis

Peeing in a tube? I couldn't imagine lol. I have a little container with a decent opening - although it does get carried through the waiting room and at my first ob appointment I had to keep it with me until I got called :p

I have the out of breath problem myself. Sounds like I'm really out of shape - which is a very real possibility!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahhh pee bottle, mw forgot to give me one back last time i saw her :dohh:


----------



## Abblebubba

AHHH Girls i think my belly button is going to go :hissy: The one thing that was going to creep me out, MILES more than having a baby coming out of a place so small :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Haha! Mine hasn't popped out, but it is definately flat now!


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! Just noticed I moved up a box.. woohoo!! :)


----------



## cyclura

Hello Ladies

I am another to be May mummy , little one is due may 15th and we are team surprise :happydance:


----------



## dannydustcart

Howdy Cyclura!!


----------



## classyburd

Morning girlies

Hope everyone is well today.

Just had to share that i have actually felt a body part!!!! Am not sure what it was and from the position MW told me he was lying yesterday, then am guessing it was a bum or a heel.
Was lying in bed last night on my back, just feeling for movements. Then all of a sudden at the top of my bump, they little object stuck out, but like really far, was like a tennis ball under me skin!! It then swirmed around abit and i guess if id have tried, i cudda cupped it in my hand.

Was like a scene outta 'alien' but oh so much more cuter!


----------



## tropicana

i give up with sleep! woke up EVERY 1hr having to switch sides as my hips felt like they were being pulled apart i hate it so much and theres nothing i can do ive tried different pillows everything, only way i can sleep a little longer is on my back with a pillow stuffed under my bum so im not completley flat but then i get awful pains in my belly for half the day when i do, so fed up :( (moan over)


classyburd i want to see bits sticking out of me! lol ive felt a deffinate foot or something and i can feel it if i press down where it is, i just cant see it pop out lol. probably too much blubber hehehe


----------



## Emsy26

Sleep non-existant here too!
Pee, Pee, Pee....that's all i blooming do!

After an eventful morning of bubs not moving, he is now back to normal, kicking and shuffling away xox


----------



## classyburd

Did you have to go in for monitoring then Emsy or did he start moving again beforehand?


----------



## DolceBella

Glad to hear everything worked out ok Emsy! :)


----------



## Emsy26

He started moving just as I got to hospital. I went in anyway and told M/W who was happy to monitor but told me I could be waiting a very long time.
I decided to go home and monitor his movements myself, he's back to normal now, full of energy.
Not even born yet and he giving me strife :dohh:


----------



## classyburd

lol typical man


----------



## tropicana

aww glad hes ok but mine did exactly the same MW sent me to hosp straight from appointment and as soon as i got on the monitor he starting bashing me lol


----------



## Emsy26

I think it's just to get attention. Lol xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Anyone scare themselves and think we could easily have our babies from next month?


----------



## dreams

Emsy26 said:


> He started moving just as I got to hospital. I went in anyway and told M/W who was happy to monitor but told me I could be waiting a very long time.
> I decided to go home and monitor his movements myself, he's back to normal now, full of energy.
> Not even born yet and he giving me strife :dohh:

Glad he started moving again, i was worried when i saw your post! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

my belly button went a long time ago lol. Although depending on the position that he's in sometimes it goes all the way back in - it's really crazy to watch!

Hello Cyclura Welcome :D

These kids are already trying to worry everyone :p

I haven't even considered having this baby next month. I'm thinking I'm going to end up a June mommy lol If he comes next month I will bo 100% unprepared!


----------



## DolceBella

Ajarvis - You're going to move up a box in a couple days too! Fun!


----------



## ajarvis

yay :) I was hoping so - I like moving up a box :p I was actually thinking that when I saw your post because you're only a few days ahead of me :D


----------



## Emsy26

I've been told so many times that my LO is coming early, so I'm kinda preparing for it. Lol. Anyitme after 37 weeks suits me just fine, he's getting so heavy now xx


----------



## Monkeh

Emsy26 said:


> He started moving just as I got to hospital. I went in anyway and told M/W who was happy to monitor but told me I could be waiting a very long time.
> I decided to go home and monitor his movements myself, he's back to normal now, full of energy.
> Not even born yet and he giving me strife :dohh:

Mine did the same. Barely any movements for 3 days then she started bashing me about a minute after I was hooked up to the monitor :dohh:

They just do it to annoy us :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

Arcanegirl said:


> Anyone scare themselves and think we could easily have our babies from next month?

:shock:

:lol: I'm actually still not scared. Bring on the pain!!! :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Monkeh, you are so brave. I've had 3 already, and am absolutely sh***ing myself xox


----------



## Monkeh

We'll see if I'm as brave in a few weeks :rofl:

I might just tell you all it was a piece of cake and I didn't scream, even if I did really :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

:rofl:
Yea, what pain relief you having? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

ooo. im having just gas and air because im planning home birth.

Unless i chicken out and run to hospital screaming "EPIJURAL"


----------



## tropicana

even though im not worried about it (yet) im going to opt for whatever they can give me that = EVERYTHING lol im so soft and the slightest amount of pain has me in tears.. bf poked me in the belly a little hard by accident the other day and i had tears streaming but it was on my strech marks lol they hurt enough as it is


----------



## Emsy26

I'm only having gas and air.
Was going to go for epidural...but had my tarots read and the lady said I must be very careful with m back, as I'm going to damage it quite badly, andas they inject the epidural into the back, I opted out of the option xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

I am bricking it massivly!

Went for birthing centre tour, it was deserted apart from one mum in postnatal ward.

It dawned on me il be in there in a few weeks, It was honestly like a sense of doom :cry:

Im so glad Matt will be there with me, even though he will have to leave at some point if i have to sleep at night :cry:

I hate hospitals. Im just going with Gas and Air, bithing pool and maybe pethadine.

Epidurals are a bit scary!


----------



## snettyb

Epidurals aren't scarey, they are WONDERFUL!!!! I alsmost proposed to the anethatist dude, i seriousley could have kissed him :rofl:

Emsy, i am bricking it too, people keep saying well why are you scared you've done it all before and my reply is......exactly!! That just means i know what delights to expect lol xx


----------



## Monkeh

I'm hoping for just gas and air (hopefully nothing actually, but I know I'll use at least g&a). I'm using the birthing pool too if its free, so that should help!

No epidural for me. Even if I did want one, that would mean transferring in an ambulance to a consultant led unit 40mins away, so bugger that!! I don't want pethadine either, cause it apparently makes bub sleepy. 

Just gonna take things as they come though!


----------



## DolceBella

I don't really have a plan, but I'll probably end up with an epidural. They don't have gas and air here.


----------



## bethyb

I wanna try to last with just gas and air. second one is usually quicker so they say but I think Knowing that pain makes it worse, not that Im trying to scare you first time mums, giving birth is a magical experience its just the worst worst pain ever and im dreading that first contraction when im like oh no I remember!!! :)
We all gonna be so sick of back ache etc we arent gonna be that worried!!
how much are u girls drinking these days? Im still not waking at night for a wee... hmmm am I a weirdo? :) xx


----------



## holden_babez

half yuor luck Bethyb... I am drinking heaps of fluids (water/cordial) and am up at LEAST 3 times a night foir a pee... 

Getting very sharp pains down extremely low and todays few BH have been a bit painful.. have only ever ad tightenings with BH for last few months... hmmm...

Bump has dropped and with that and painful BH I am worried she is going o make an early appearence...

34 weeks GP appointment on moonday so FX she is fine...

As for pain relief... pethadine for me... had that for last 2 kiddies along with G&A and it was magical.... will NOT have the epidural unless i HAVE to have an emergency C-Section...


----------



## Monkeh

I rarely get up in the night to pee. I do, however, spend a ridiculous amount of time on the loo first thing in the morning :blush: :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

Woooooo 32 weeks today, thats 8 long months of being pregnant and only 2 more left. 56 days, not that am counting ;) lol


----------



## cyclura

thanks for the welcomes ladies, 

I am up and down at night too froma mixture of peeing and just not being able to sleep, I really do not mind though its worth it and it will get me used to having to get up when the wee one arrives I guess.

I have a MW appointment on weds and we are going through my birthing plan, I told her theres no need as its quite simple if I ask for it give it to me LOL the only thing I dont want is an epi, the thought of the tube in my spine makes me nervous


----------



## tropicana

i dont seem to be drinking as much latley but eating alot of yogurts and fruit it might be why i dont need to drink, and the getting up at night yeah but not for a pee :( and in the morning i hardly pee any i dont know where its all going lol


----------



## ajarvis

I'm hoping for no epidural this time around. I hated being stuck in bed on my back, plus the oxygen made it hard for me to breath without coughing. But they don't do gas and air here at all so as long as I'm not induced I should be good with no pain relief as I was ok til' the pitocin started last time and that was about 14 hours in


----------



## classyburd

Ohhh we on 100pages now May Mummys


----------



## dannydustcart

100 pages.. cant we all chat.

I get bad "pee" nights depending on where baby is laying....
I would love to have another epijural.... but ive been told my hospital that they dont tend to give them to second time mothers. 
So i dont see any other reason to make that trip to hospital if i dont have too.


----------



## bethyb

Ideally I want to have baby at home, depends on what my midwife has to say on Wednesday..
Yeah im waking a little more but not the desperate weeing i did in my first pregnancy so not sure where baby is lying :)
maybe next month the insomnia will kick in lol


----------



## dannydustcart

im doing my birthplan wednesday lol.. i think that it may be jinxing things doing it on april fools day lol


----------



## amelia222

I still have to write up my birth plan too, maybe I'll do it this weekend. My Mom is having her new "special friend" over for the weekend so I am being banished to the basement where my room is.....not that I really want to be around them :sick: :rofl: So I won't be on here much at all til monday as the computer is upstairs.

Not sure if I mentioned this yet but I saw the mw on tuesday and got the results of my last scan. LO is now measuring all the same dates (head was measuring about a week behind the rest before) so that's good news. She also thinks it may come early because of the position and that I was having false labor for 5 hours last week! I was also told that I will not be a large baby, estimated weight at 32 weeks was just over 4lbs.

Sorry for the long post, just thought I'd give an update. Hope everyone else is doing well. Isn't it scary to think that in a month or less we'll start getting may mummies having full term babies!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

I've done my birthplan already.

I'm way too organised :lol:


----------



## bethyb

with zac they never followed my birth plan.. some of our hospitals are so pathetic, heres hoping we all get wonderful care this time though :) Im just going with the flow, no major plans, I just dont wanna be high off drugs or tear! ouch...


----------



## Monkeh

I'd rather tear than be cut though. The thought makes my eyes water, but hey, got to be prepared cause it might happen! :shock:


----------



## tropicana

i dont know the first thing about doing a birthplan will the midwife go through it with me when ready to do one or do u have to do ur own and give it someone??? ive no idea what i want just i know i want all pain relief. :huh:


----------



## Monkeh

Mw hasn't gone over mine with me yet, but I think she intends to at my 36wk check. Mine mostly says things I *don't* want rather than what I do, so if you're happy to take anything thats going pain-relief-wise, I don't think making your plan is too urgent. 

I also put things in like how I wanted baby's hb to be monitored (handheld doppler), and that I want to use the birthing pool if its available. The main points on mine though are that I want the cord to be left to stop pulsing before its cut, I don't want the injection to help the placenta out, I want to cut cord myself, and I don't want baby to have vit K unless forceps or ventouse are used.


----------



## tropicana

oh god i got no idea what these injections are or anything and my midwife is far from helpfull :( the stand in one is better i hope she goes over it all with me lol


----------



## classyburd

whats this about cord pulsing???


----------



## tropicana

O_O the cord looks awful enough if i saw it pulsing... well id probably fall over! although im probably imagin it way worse than what it would actually be like


----------



## dannydustcart

Never heard of cord pulsing.. whats that


----------



## samantha_sarah

Ahhh not long girls..... Bilmey im feeling nervous now eeek!
:blush:


----------



## Monkeh

Did I use the wrong word? I don't think I did... anyway - What I meant by 'pulsing' is I want all the blood from the placenta to go to baby before the cord is cut. Basically, they leave it for a short time (maybe half an hour? I don't really know...) til this has finished before they/you cut it.


----------



## samantha_sarah

Monkeh said:


> Did I use the wrong word? I don't think I did... anyway - What I meant by 'pulsing' is I want all the blood from the placenta to go to baby before the cord is cut. Basically, they leave it for a short time (maybe half an hour? I don't really know...) til this has finished before they/you cut it.


Its an odd one, i have never looked into it really.
I have heard its good but i have also heard people say its best to have the cord cut immediatly :shrug:

Im not sure what i will do, maybe il ask at birth which they feel is best?


----------



## Monkeh

As far as I'm aware it's best to leave it, cause that blood was intended for baby, not the bin! :lol:

Might be worth a google. I'm definitely leaving it to finish doing its thing though :D


----------



## Monkeh

I found this and had a quick skim over it. Looks good. https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/cordNFM.html


----------



## dannydustcart

freaking me out now lol..


----------



## Emsy26

EEEEKKKK.....I lost some of my plug I thinks....Was very pale jelly-like slime when I wiped!!


----------



## bethyb

wonder if its related to ur thrush hun?


----------



## Emsy26

I wondered that, will speak to midwife on tuesday. 
My SIL said it sounds like plug, she lost hers at 34 weeks. 
Hopefully M/W can shed some light on everything, not seeing doctor she blooming useless. Lol xx


----------



## classyburd

So is the placenta delivered then the cord is cut? instead of the cord being cut straight after birth then placenta is delivered????


----------



## Twist

I was just reading an article on the clamping the cord debate the other day, apparently they used to clamp it as soon as possible to prevent jaundice, however they now say that the risk of jaundice from delayed cord clamping is minimal whereas the risk of anemia created by immediate cord clamping is significant. Also "clamping deprives newborns of much needed immunological components of cord blood". 

I will have to talk to my doctor to see what they do at my hospital.


----------



## dannydustcart

classyburd said:


> So is the placenta delivered then the cord is cut? instead of the cord being cut straight after birth then placenta is delivered????

I cant remember!


----------



## lesleyann

got a mobile internet at home now and next month our proper internet will be put on :happydance: baby is still head down back at mw on the 7th.. my proper mw had a baby boy on the 19th weighting 5lbs4, 4weeks early after only starting mat leave on the 12th..

Im still measureing abit ahead baby had hiccups at my appointment but they took my blood again :( getting very uncomfy now and lots of braxton hicks.

Hope everyone is doing ok and i will be able to be online alot again soon :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Its funny isn't it on how you just assume you won't be early. My money is on me being about a week late! I don't know why, but you do hear stories of people who start their mat leave and then baby decided to make an early appearance! Guess we all just have to watch this space, its all up to our little babies to decide when they are ready to meet us! x


----------



## Twist

Had my baby shower yesterday!!!!! I had no idea about it, it was a total surprise planned by my DH and a friend of his from work. For having just moved here a few months ago I was amazed at all the people who attended, all the female coworkers at my husbands work, a friend of ours and all her female cousins and they even meanged to bring in my childhood friend who lives 3 hours away, I also recieved a bunch of nice notes from family back home who couldn't attend. So sweet of all of them, I was completely surprised and had such a good time!!!! Was honestly thinking I wouldn't have a shower as I know so little people here.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend (although I know the few people on here from Calgary can't possibly be having a good weekend, what with all this damn SNOW that we got hit with again!!!!! Will spring ever come?!?!?!?!?)


----------



## Twist

YEAH!!! and also just noticed that I moved up a box!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

i was way too tired last time to worry about when they were cutting the cord - although I'd read about it. Plus my son had to be taken and put on antibiotics because they broke my waters too early. Don't know if I'm going to worry about it this time or not...

Twist glad you had a nice shower! Surprises are the best IMO lol. The snow is definitely putting a damper on the weekend. But it is typical Calgary - we had the same last year if not more a couple of times before may! I still took pictures lol Most everywhere else in the country is at least enjoying a small spring while we still have winter :p

I'm kind of planning on going late too just cause of last time... I don't want to be early at all. On my due date or after is fine with me.. But you're right we don't get a say lol

I had my gestational diabetes test yesterday and wow did it do a number on me. I was find up until about an hour or so after the test then started feeling very sick and nauseous, light headed, dizzy, felt like I was slurring my words - WEIRD! I came home and even had a nap - which I've only done 2 or 3 other times this whole pregnancy as I don't nap. didn't eat much after that test either.. hope I passed as I really don't want to do a 3 hr one - guess I'll find out on Tuesday at my next Doctor's appointment.


----------



## Emsy26

Is anybody else having slighlty painful braxton hicks? 
I think I may have lost part of my plug y'day, and today I've had loads of tightenings, only a few have been slightly uncomfy xox


----------



## dannydustcart

I feel odd.. my BH have stopped, my milk has stopped and my boobs dont feel very full either. sex drive has gone too.


----------



## Monkeh

My BH are gone too. Still leaking colostrum though.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Emsy26

Why are mine still going strong then? Lol xx


----------



## tropicana

i never had BH or anything :( i want!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I can't believe how close some of our May mummies are now to the end! Won't be long at all until we start to see our May babies numbers going up! Hope you are all ok x


----------



## snettyb

Emsy, i think i'm losing my plug too! I keep getting snot like, slightly yellow/green tinged clear stringy stuff when i wipe :blush: (sorry if TMI) plus my BH are sometimes quite uncomfortable, almost painful at times. I keep getting a pain/sensation of something pushing on my bellow bits coupled with period cramps and back aches. Baby is alot quieter these days, although still getting at least 10 wriggles a day. By bump is so low it looks fake! Like a ball up my top and everyone tells me i'll go anyday now.....bet i'm still going in 7 weeks tho lol. Hope he hangs in for at least another 2 weeks :) xx


----------



## tropicana

ive been told my bump has got low, and im also gettin the green "stuff" and sometimes blobs.. lol gross and the other day i stood up was sat quite low down and i got the most painfull shooty stingy pain go through my lady parts! and since then if i lean forward onto tummy i get the same thing and i couldnt sleep at all last night been sleeping through out the day when i get into comfy position, gettin awful back pain and cramp in my hipsand i cant seem to get into a position which takes the cramp away >.>


----------



## holden_babez

Emsy26 said:


> Is anybody else having slighlty painful braxton hicks?
> I think I may have lost part of my plug y'day, and today I've had loads of tightenings, only a few have been slightly uncomfy xox

Ive been having BH for months now, but only ever tightening of the stomach.. until last thursday and friday that is... and then I became worried and phoned a friend who is about 3 weeks in front of me to ask her opinion as they were quite painful... But over the weekend they have gone back ot be painless again... so who knows... I have my doctor/mw appt this morning, so I will discuss it with her then.... 

Hope bub holds on for another few weeks for you Emsy...


----------



## holden_babez

as for leaking colosrtum.... I have not even leaked yet... hmmm.. might have to talk about that with the doctor this morning as well...

I have also been very light headed over the past few days as well... only when im sitting down thou... it's weird... I normally have lower blood pressure then I should, but it's all so worrying,...

I hope everyone can hold on to bub's for at least 2 more weeks... 36 weeks onwards is fine... I hope to hold on for another 3 weeks... 

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Emsy26

My lady parts hurt too, like he is pushing to come out. Also at the back end getting the same pain. I go to M/W tuesday and will discuss it with her then, my bump has also dropped loads and people can't believe I'm due in May, they think I'm due anytime now. 2 more weeks and I won't mind bubs making an appearance. Had my son at 36 weeks though and he's as healthy as can be, maybe this is going to be another early baby xox


----------



## fairywings

I have been getting the painful Braxton Hicks and period type pains and backache since yesterday, could not even walk when I was shopping, had to sit down and they were still going.

Never had this with my first so feels weird. I have been feeling the Braxtons without pain for some time, but yesterday they really kicked in!

Just a reminder that we are nearly there! :) x


----------



## bethyb

i have horrid pubic bone pain. wonder if baby is head down now? Hope so... :( sex drive is still very much there although miss my pre pregnancy body to make the most of my OH!! I know thats prob a bad thing to say cuz i love being pregnant but ah im missing my man! put on a sexy slip yesterday and both me and OH cracked up - I looked so silly!! :)


----------



## classyburd

About what stage do ya udders start leaking??? Mine are still dry as a bone.


----------



## holden_babez

sorry classy couldnt tell ya, as mine are still dry as well... some ladies have started leaking, but not this little duck..

Jjust got back from my doctor and bubs is head down still, which is great news and she is not engaged like I thought she would be... doctor did say thou if she drops any more she will be engaged that is why i am having such bad pubic bone pain when she moves....

As long as she holds on fro another 4 weeks then I dont care... I want to make it till 37 weeks...

Hope all is going well....

GL with your appt tomorrow Emsy


----------



## dannydustcart

Well.... I was leaking.. but ive stopped now.


----------



## Emsy26

I'm not leaking yet either, everything else seems to be going on but that.
Had quite a few pains in bed last night, and severe back ache, just couldn't get comfy at all. xx

Hope everyone is well xox


----------



## DolceBella

I'm not leaking either. Definately getting more uncomfortable sleeping too though.


----------



## snettyb

Hmm i think there is a slight possibility that i am possibly maybe going into labour EEEEKKKKK I hope not tho, not for 2 weeks at least!!! I am having tighnings every 15-20 mins with the period cramp/back ache feeling. And you know that pain you get when you need the loo :blush: i get that with the tightnings too. It started in my friends house a couple of hours ago and i thought to myself, hmmm i remember that feeling. I'm gonna have a bath and a cuppa to see if it will settle down coz like i said, i don't wanna see this bubba for at least 2 more weeks when he is fully cooked lol xx


----------



## tropicana

:o snetty tell him to hold on!! hehe but if he doesnt want to , good luck :D:D !!!!!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Question: is it possible that u wont produce anything? i really want to breastfeed but i always get this feeling like i wont be able to work :(


----------



## Emsy26

OOOO snetty...let us know how you get on hunny. Hope bubs stays put a lil longer, by the way I'm having painful tightenings but they aren't reg at mo, also leaking fluid but not sure if it's my waters. Think we gonna have a few early May babies going on what I'm feeling and reading on here xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im getting painful tightenings too, they are not regular though. Bloody Braxton Hicks!!!

Hopefully this means my body's preparing well and i wont go overdue?! :lol:

Snetty keep us updated hunny xxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Snettyb, wow, could be little one on its way! Hope he stays in for a bit longer, ,but if he is wanting to meet his mummy now, then good luck. Keep us posted x


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty.. whats happening......

come on...


----------



## bethyb

ah its exciting knowing we all going to have our babies soon :)
I have midwife on wends and hopefully baby will now be head down.. babs was head up at my last visit!! NOOOOO!
Starting to feel full now after eating a lot less than I usually do!! Boobs arent full on leaking this time - with my little boy id have a wet nightie but tmi but I get like crusty nips :rofl: and if I touch them then there is clear liquid there. 
Maybe im not leaking cuz my body recognises whats going on as ive been pregnant before.. Dunno.
Have to get my legs waxed this week too, cant reach anymore!! anyone else having this problem?? :)


----------



## snettyb

Well i had a bath and a cuppa tea with some paracetamols and the pains aren't regular now but 2-3 times an hour. Nothing too bad like, i can still cook tea and pick my little dude up from school and that but its quite uncomfortable. Baby could be just playing with me or my body getting ready for the big day or just me being a silly whimp. You guys will be the first to know if there is anything to report xx

P.S. its all becoming very real now isn't it, May is fast approaching Eeeeeekkkk xx


----------



## Emsy26

Glad they've eased a bit. I got worried earlier too, but because pains weren't regular, I didn't bother M/W. 
It's our LO's getting prepared for their big arrival. xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

My MW is useless anyway! Can only see her on appointments lol

Glad its eased off snetty xxx :hugs:


----------



## Emsy26

My M/W gave me her mobile number, said I can ring her anytime when she's working, if her phone is off I can text her, and she'll call me back. Not so bad I guess xox


----------



## Gemma Lou

I wonder who the next mum will be! x


----------



## ajarvis

Snetty glad things are dieing down - hope your LO waits a couple weeks :)

I'm having more BH lately and they're getting a touch uncomfortable, but now painful. I also have no leaking, but didn't with my son either and had TONS of milk - a ridiculous amount acutally lol

It really is getting close to May. It's starting to get more noticeable since I told my son this morning in 5 weeks mama doesn't have to work anymore - then it really hit me that I'm soon going to have 2 boys on my hands!!

Really hope I passed my gestational diabetes test over the weekend and will find out tomorrow at my OB appointment, and other than that nothing happening here. Although I did get to sleep in both Saturday and Sunday and today so I feel great instead of overly tired for a change :D


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty. im glad its calmed down. Better to be atleast 37 weeks eh! They must be pretty strong bhicks!

April will be here on wednesday, then its the final count down !
I say things like "i hope im at home when i go intio labour" but i find that i dont quiet belive its going to happen with me. Like im making it up and this huge belly is just too many damn moving pies!

Having a bit of a week with my so called mates. just foudn out that they are calling me a weirdo... why? Because i dont let my daughter eat crap when she comes out of nursery and because i wash her hands before she eats. She eats very healithy, a treat to her is fresh pineapple. rather than a snickers.
Im really quite hurt to be honest... they arent what i would call friends, but it still hurt. Maybe the hormones make it bother me more than it would have normally. i mean theres worse things to be called and for worse reasons eh.
But sometimes i think id be better of without any "friends".. i havent done anything to them.


----------



## samantha_sarah

dannydustcart said:


> Snetty. im glad its calmed down. Better to be atleast 37 weeks eh! They must be pretty strong bhicks!
> 
> April will be here on wednesday, then its the final count down !
> I say things like "i hope im at home when i go intio labour" but i find that i dont quiet belive its going to happen with me. Like im making it up and this huge belly is just too many damn moving pies!
> 
> Having a bit of a week with my so called mates. just foudn out that they are calling me a weirdo... why? Because i dont let my daughter eat crap when she comes out of nursery and because i wash her hands before she eats. She eats very healithy, a treat to her is fresh pineapple. rather than a snickers.
> Im really quite hurt to be honest... they arent what i would call friends, but it still hurt. Maybe the hormones make it bother me more than it would have normally. i mean theres worse things to be called and for worse reasons eh.
> But sometimes i think id be better of without any "friends".. i havent done anything to them.


Hunny thats not weird atall!

Your daughter will be thanking you when she has a gorge figure and the other womens children are all obese!

My friends mum brought up my friend the same and her figure is amazing and she never eats crap even now in her 20's!!!! Im jealous!



:hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

samantha_sarah said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Snetty. im glad its calmed down. Better to be atleast 37 weeks eh! They must be pretty strong bhicks!
> 
> April will be here on wednesday, then its the final count down !
> I say things like "i hope im at home when i go intio labour" but i find that i dont quiet belive its going to happen with me. Like im making it up and this huge belly is just too many damn moving pies!
> 
> Having a bit of a week with my so called mates. just foudn out that they are calling me a weirdo... why? Because i dont let my daughter eat crap when she comes out of nursery and because i wash her hands before she eats. She eats very healithy, a treat to her is fresh pineapple. rather than a snickers.
> Im really quite hurt to be honest... they arent what i would call friends, but it still hurt. Maybe the hormones make it bother me more than it would have normally. i mean theres worse things to be called and for worse reasons eh.
> But sometimes i think id be better of without any "friends".. i havent done anything to them.
> 
> 
> Hunny thats not weird atall!
> 
> Your daughter will be thanking you when she has a gorge figure and the other womens children are all obese!
> 
> My friends mum brought up my friend the same and her figure is amazing and she never eats crap even now in her 20's!!!! Im jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ironic you should say that.. because they kids are "bigger" than my danni.. and i was hoping that if i didnt get her addicted to sweets and stuff when shes younger, then she wont have food issues when she gets old. i never give her sweets just to shut her up or to get 5 mins peice. never. 
She always eats her all her dinner, has a pudding (yoghurt, fruit or somtimes a cake or somthing if shes good for a treat). I just really want her to be healthy because im addicted to all sorts of rubbish. I just didnt relise how much i would be judged.. i was quite shocked by it..... Sorry fort he whinge but its really upset me!


----------



## Emsy26

And they don't eat all the crap they can get hold of, they eat very healthily, and they wash their hands before and after dinner. My family say we are too controlling, but at the end of the day, they are our kids (they call my OH, Daddy, he sees them as his own), and we will bring them up how we want, they will thank us at the end of the day xox


----------



## dannydustcart

Atleast im not weird on here then ...... lol


----------



## Emsy26

Not weird hun, A Damn Good Mummy is more like it xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

> Ironic you should say that.. because they kids are "bigger" than my danni.. and i was hoping that if i didnt get her addicted to sweets and stuff when shes younger, then she wont have food issues when she gets old. i never give her sweets just to shut her up or to get 5 mins peice. never.
> She always eats her all her dinner, has a pudding (yoghurt, fruit or somtimes a cake or somthing if shes good for a treat). I just really want her to be healthy because im addicted to all sorts of rubbish. I just didnt relise how much i would be judged.. i was quite shocked by it..... Sorry fort he whinge but its really upset me!



Its up to the mother to set a good example and your doing that so just ignore them :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Getting your child to eat healthy, and be hygenic isn't weird. I'd say it's weird that they think it's weird lol. I let Julian have treats, and lots of times I think too many actually, and get the same response from certain mothers who are giving their kids chocolate, candy and treats for dinner... how that's normal compared to fruit, yogurt etc I don't know...

At least our kids recognize a treat when they get one (candy etc) instead of it being an expectation!! My son too thinks that if I bring him a banana or an orange from the store it's a treat :)


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Atleast im not weird on here then ...... lol

If your weird then i'm weird with you chick! I get my lil dude to wash his hands before every meal too plus he washes his hands after every bathroom trip even when he's sleep walking (bless him) i might have him so well trained because of the emetaphobia like but meh, nothing wrong with hygene is there.

My kid also eats fruit and not sugary snacks, he loves the little trays of kiwi, pineapple and grapes from ASDA and he loves apples. He's not a veg lover but he sure likes his fruit. If he has been extra good or for a treat every now and then i will allow him sweets but i have to peel him off the ceiling afterwards lol.

Do you think your "mates" think your weird coz they think your being this way coz of your phobia or do they not know about it? Let them get on with it i say hun, sounds like your just being a good mum to me xxx


----------



## bethyb

ive become very engrossed in my family this pregnancy and seem to bother less and less with my friends. I do love them but i think were just extra sensitive and the brooding and nesting makes us not want to bother? maybe its just me! :)
One thing I hate is a judgemental mum, we all have different ways of parenting and we all ave very different children, if ur little one doesnt really pester u for sweets then ur lucky hun and long as little one is happy and healthy its all that matters. I have a friend who always has negative things to say, recently she commented my little boys new glasses were thick and i was so hurt! Like i want my little boy to walk around not being able to see as hed look cuter. some people just need to concentrate on their own kids!!


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Atleast im not weird on here then ...... lol
> 
> If your weird then i'm weird with you chick! I get my lil dude to wash his hands before every meal too plus he washes his hands after every bathroom trip even when he's sleep walking (bless him) i might have him so well trained because of the emetaphobia like but meh, nothing wrong with hygene is there.
> 
> My kid also eats fruit and not sugary snacks, he loves the little trays of kiwi, pineapple and grapes from ASDA and he loves apples. He's not a veg lover but he sure likes his fruit. If he has been extra good or for a treat every now and then i will allow him sweets but i have to peel him off the ceiling afterwards lol.
> 
> Do you think your "mates" think your weird coz they think your being this way coz of your phobia or do they not know about it? Let them get on with it i say hun, sounds like your just being a good mum to me xxxClick to expand...


Only one mother knows im emethophobic. whether or not shes told the others i dont know.... but it wasnt mentioned when it come back to me. I find danni doesnt behave well on sweets either. She does get them, just not all the time. She bounces off the walls.
I didnt sleep a wink last night and i had a dodgy belly because im dreading taking danni to nursery today. 
Sensative we are!
Thanks for listening :)... been nice to get some support:hug:


----------



## snettyb

My word!! I have woke up this morning and have an incredible urge to do stuff. I want to set up the moses basket and put all the sheets on and stuff, but will put the polythene matress cover over so it don't get dusty. I want to wash out all the baby bottles so they will just be ready to sterilise if i need them. I want to unpack and re pack my hospital bag and wash the rest of my baby clothes. I feel like a woman possesed!! I think the pains i have been getting has made me realise the the baby could come at any time really and i now feel so unprepared, must get to work lol. Hope all you 
ay mummy's are doing good today xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Nesting !!! Hasnt started for me yet!


----------



## classyburd

Maybe i should 'think' bout trying to start organising some kinda hospital bag lol

I havnt even given it a thought until now


----------



## Monkeh

I went through a nesting phase. Soooo over it now though :rofl:

Anyone else needing mega amounts of sleep? I was in bed at 9:30 last night and only got up at 10 this morning :shock:

Yawnnnnnn :sleep:


----------



## classyburd

I must admit, no matter how much kip i get, my eyes still always feel heavy :(


----------



## holden_babez

Yeah I am getting very tired as well... find myself having nanna naps during the day while boy is at school... 

As for nesting.. I have not gone through it yet, but over the past week or so have found when I start something, I do it ALL.. I mean I vacuumed/hoovered my bedroom and the boy's room over the weekend and found myself washing walls and windows etc etc.. but no urges to do anything... but I know it will come soon, and I am sure I will have bub about 2 weeks after I start nesting.. Happened with the last boy (he is 7yrs old) and I had him at 38.3 wks

Hope everyone else is going well..

Its April tomorrow in Australia... so to think I can say Chelsea is due next month tomorrow is a bit scary...

Skye xx


----------



## baboo

whats nesting lol
xx


----------



## tropicana

im needing lots of sleep but only getting an hour a time and another 1hr till i can drop off again.. got up this morning thought it was a good idea to walk dogs with my mum, walked around 2.5mile and oh my god! the pain was really bad ~half way round, before it was bad but not this bad!! was getting tightenings all over and really bad stich pains, so ive come home got back in my nighty and this is how ill stay for the rest of the day! really wish i could sleep on my tummy, i could stay like that all night and wake up in the same position before


----------



## Emsy26

After an hour wait finally got to see my cr*p M/W. she's sending me up hospital as she thinks my waters are leaking, but I can't go til tonight...

Also baby is measuring 2 1/2 weeks behind, should I be concerned? xx


----------



## 2nd time mum

Good luck for tonight Emsy! My cousin had this with her third when they said baby was measuring too small. Both her babies before that had also been small so she was really worried. Ended up that her 3rd was her biggest!


----------



## samantha_sarah

good luck for tonight emsy big :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## snettyb

Good luck emsy, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Emsy! I know here they're not generally concerned with one or two weeks out either early or late as next time they measure it could be way different, or if a different person measures right after they get a different measurement too.

I'm not nesting - I'd like to but don't see the point considering I'm the only one who cleans around my house at all. SO if I do it then I'll just be redoing it over and over. I also want to wait til I can do spring cleaning, but since I live in Calgary I may be waiting a while :p


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck emsy :hugs:

Sleep wise, im sleeping untill 3pm, lazy i know :lol: but i dont go to bed untill late. I dread it now i alwaysd wake up every couple hours with heartburn, to pee or just beucase im sore.

Not sure about nesting but im generally going around the house getting it cleaned up, ive been so lazy past couple months only doing things when ive really had to :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

Yea every other night or so I don't sleep - and I can't sleep in with work and DS so I'm perpetually tired lol. It's 8:45am right now, and I've pretty much been up since about 2am. I may have dozed on a bit, but i was checking my phone alot to see what time it was - it was a long night lol.


----------



## Monkeh

Good luck Emsy! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I just hoovered one room and i wore myself out :lol: my arm aches, i must have become reeeally unfit and lazy lol

Ive decided the nursery carpet needs cleaned, good thing Robs off from tomorrow he can dig out my steam cleaner and help me do it :lol:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck Emsy x


----------



## bethyb

was going to do my room but read about a link with cot death so decided against that idea, besides thinking im getting obsessive!
Good luck emsy. thinking of u xxx


----------



## DolceBella

I wish I could be nesting. I feel like I would be doing a lot if my nursery furniture was actually here. But at this point, even if I did the baby laundry, I wouldn't have anywhere to put it! :)


----------



## Emsy26

Well I'm back and apparantly I have very severe thrush, that's what the fluid is. The consultant I saw said my GP should have examined me when I went to see her 2 weeks ago and she should of given me a stronger pessary, it wouldn't of got this bad. Stupid Woman :hissy:
They have taken a swab just to check for infection, but bubs is holding tight....Good Lad, wait another 2 weeks, thn you can start trying. Lol xx

Thx for all your well wishes xxxx


----------



## snettyb

Aww emsy, some docs are so incompetent!! I hope you get it cleared up soon xx


----------



## Emsy26

Me too, it's getting so uncomfy now. If it doesn't clear, I'm going to book in at assessment room at the hospital and tell them I have problems with my GP xox


----------



## snettyb

Ok ladies, the pains are back, irregular but back! My tummy goes tight then i get proper bad period cramp with back pain,its enought to stop me in my tracks and paracetamols aren't helping. I dunno what to do! Do i ring the labour ward because i'm only 35 weeks or do i ride it out and see if it stops. My lil boy is in bed so it means calling someone to sit in my house with him if i have to go in to hospital and i don't wanna put anyone out if its a false alarm. What to do?!? xx


----------



## holden_babez

Emsy - I am glad everything is fine and bubs is staying put.. only another 2 weeks and he can start heading for the light at the end of the tunnel....

Snetty - I am sorry these pains have come back again.. mothers instinct... if you feel you need to phone the hospital, call them.. better to be safe then sorry... I dont think anyone would mind if they came and house sit with your little man and it tunred out to be a false alarm... I would be more concerned if you didnt ask and something did happen... Good Luck and I hope everything turns out okay for you... 

Everything is fine with me and bubs... I hope its the same for everyone else... and OMG!! we are due next month,... its April 1st now in Australia.. wow...

Skye


----------



## bethyb

snetty, id prob try and get some sleep, if u wake up and they are still there then id think about trotting off to hospital but def follow ur gut instinct. hospital is there to put ur mind at rest.

Emsy - poor you hun!!! bloody crap doctor, thats awful that u have been in so much discomfort because of her! Great to hear ur little man is fine though.

Midwife for me tomoz so fingers crossed baby has turned and his head down!!! eek xx


----------



## Emsy26

My M/W couldn't even feel where my baby was, she said he was too small :huh:


Well ladies as if having severe thrush weren't bad enough, I have now come down with piles :blush:
They are so sore, do you ladies think it would be ok to get something from the chemist? as I really don't want to go to my GP as she would probs say it was baby's head hanging out my bottom :rofl:

They are really sore and bleed a lil (Sorry TMI), really hurt when I sit down. xox
Thankyou xx


----------



## bethyb

umm not sure, id ask the chemist before u buy, i know its a bit cringe worthy but they dont care.. I had them after i gave birth to my little boy, poor u hun bet u will be glad to have ur body back! LOL xxx


----------



## Emsy26

bethyb said:


> umm not sure, id ask the chemist before u buy, i know its a bit cringe worthy but they dont care.. I had them after i gave birth to my little boy, poor u hun bet u will be glad to have ur body back! LOL xxx


I'm not having a good time of it just lately. Can't wait for LO to arrive now, really starting to get me down now xox


----------



## bethyb

yeah hun, two really annoying/painful things and then labour too look forward too!! 
Least its not long now hun!


----------



## Emsy26

I'm counting down, eviction starts in 2 weeks xox


----------



## Monkeh

:shock: We're due next month :shock:

Also, I tricked my aunt and cousin this morning. Pretended I'd had bub overnight, and sent them a piccy of one of those real-looking dolls (it's my little brother's. Don't ask, lol) dressed in her clothes :rofl:

Was fun. Hehehe.


----------



## dannydustcart

monekh,.. thats so cruel pms lol!!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Ok ladies, the pains are back, irregular but back! My tummy goes tight then i get proper bad period cramp with back pain,its enought to stop me in my tracks and paracetamols aren't helping. I dunno what to do! Do i ring the labour ward because i'm only 35 weeks or do i ride it out and see if it stops. My lil boy is in bed so it means calling someone to sit in my house with him if i have to go in to hospital and i don't wanna put anyone out if its a false alarm. What to do?!? xx

How u feeling this morning?


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl: I know... had to be done though!


----------



## snettyb

Well i still dunno what to do! I got woke up a couple of times last night with the pains but they seemed to have gone this morning until i walked up the school, i swear to god i nearly cried it was hurting so bad. Calmed down a bit since i've got home, i think i might ride it out. Bubs is still doing his little shuffles and i know its not proper labour coz as all us mums know that when it is labour there is no mistaking it lol I'm thinking it might be signs that he's coming early or me being a total whimp and its just strong Braxton hicks. I hate bothering people if there's no need so i'll wait and see. xxxx


----------



## snettyb

Monkeh said:


> :shock: We're due next month :shock:
> 
> Also, I tricked my aunt and cousin this morning. Pretended I'd had bub overnight, and sent them a piccy of one of those real-looking dolls (it's my little brother's. Don't ask, lol) dressed in her clothes :rofl:
> 
> Was fun. Hehehe.

Ha Ha Ha :rofl::rofl::rofl: LOVE IT!!!!! xx


----------



## Monkeh

Snetty - If it's bothering you I really would go get checked out. You won't be bothering the mw/doc, and it's best to know whats going on!

:hugs: Hope the pains ease for you anyway no matter what you decide to do :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Monkeh :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

I'll upload the piccy later and see if you think its convincing ;) :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Snetty, you wouldn't be wasting anyone's time going to get checked hunny. Whatever you decide to do, hope the pains ease soon xox


----------



## samantha_sarah

snettyb said:


> Well i still dunno what to do! I got woke up a couple of times last night with the pains but they seemed to have gone this morning until i walked up the school, i swear to god i nearly cried it was hurting so bad. Calmed down a bit since i've got home, i think i might ride it out. Bubs is still doing his little shuffles and i know its not proper labour coz as all us mums know that when it is labour there is no mistaking it lol I'm thinking it might be signs that he's coming early or me being a total whimp and its just strong Braxton hicks. I hate bothering people if there's no need so i'll wait and see. xxxx

Snetty severe abdominal pain can also be a symptom of placental abruption with or without blood. Its most common in Thrid Tri.


----------



## snettyb

After a nasty pain about 20 mins ago i decided enough is enough and i've rang the midwife. As usual there is no one available so i left a message and i'm waiting for someone to call back. Will let you guys know xx


----------



## Emsy26

snettyb said:


> After a nasty pain about 20 mins ago i decided enough is enough and i've rang the midwife. As usual there is no one available so i left a message and i'm waiting for someone to call back. Will let you guys know xx


Glad you decided to call M/W hunny, was starting to worry bout u a bit xx


----------



## ajarvis

Snetty glad you called. My OB was concerned about my Braxton Hicks being even a little bit uncomfortable and checked my cervix yesterday to make sure all was good! Hope everything is ok for you :)

Can't wait to see the pic for April Fool's day! I can never come up with good jokes so I just hope no one plays them on me :p

Had my OB appointment last night and she was on time which she keeps telling me she never is, but both times I've seen her she has been lol. She asked if I was sleeping and I said no as heartburn and Braxton hicks are keeping me up all the time - mostly the heartburn. So she checked my cervix to make sure it was still closed and gave me a prescription for heartburn. Don't know if I'll fill it or not, but I'm very tempted. I'm also still measuring large, and even larger than last time - last time I was measuring about 2 weeks ahead this time almost 3 weeks. So as a precaution she is sending me for another ultrasound. That is booked for Thursday next week. Other than that everything is perfect. She was actually surprised at how high my Iron was and I passed the gestational diabetes test so yay

Oh and I slept ALL night last night from 9 til' 530 this morning!! That hasn't happened in FOREVER!


----------



## ecossaise74

Can't believe all those mum-to-be!! I always think I'm the only one lol!! Carter is due on the 17th! THere 3 other girls who share that date, it's amazing....That also mean that a lot of us were having sex in July or August,......Summer rocks lol!!! Lots of kisses to all May mummies (and all the other ones) xxxx


----------



## kmh2009

yey im due 17th aswell. cant wait now.
had midwife appointment today and FH is measuring slightly under but nothing to worry about at the moment. 
ive finally gotmy internet back so i will be around a lot more, especially asim not in work anymore.xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Snetty, hope you are ok x


----------



## Emsy26

Hope Snetty is ok xox

OMG....5 Weeks left...I'm so scared, even more scared now knowing that I might have external piles (Sorry..TMI), whilst in labor and pushing, it's gonna hurt sooooo much :cry:


----------



## Twist

Morning everyone, hope you all are having a good day.

Ajarvis~ Glad everything went well at your appointment, hope all is well with your next ultrasound!

I had a rotten night last night, I just can't seem to get comfortable and woke up every half hour with lots of pain in my ribs on which ever side I was laying on, all morning I have just felt uncomfortable and the LO keeps digging in here and there resulting in painful little stabs.got some BH last night as well, haven't been having a lot of them lately so it was reasuring to feel them again.

I also think my bump has dropped again, definately looking like a easter egg sloping down to the ground now, I have an appointment tomorrow so hopefully will get an idea from the Doctor as to where she is sitting now.

Snettyb~ hope all is well with you!!!:hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Emsy26 said:


> OMG....5 Weeks left...I'm so scared, even more scared now knowing that I might have external piles (Sorry..TMI), whilst in labor and pushing, it's gonna hurt sooooo much :cry:

I know, I have some too, it arrived just 2days ago, I still have 6weeks to go before the due date, but my GOD, I hope it will be gone....Don't want to experience that!!!! :hissy:


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty... I hope all is well xx

5 weeks left.. so exciting... i did my birth plan today. We have laid home birth plans in full now. So she is going to order my gas and air.

My oh and some other people have commented that my backside is now alot bigger than it used to be... !! oh dear.. and i still have 5 weeks to go.. (or one month and 2 days)


----------



## Emsy26

Mine decided to take residence y'day, I'm treating them, just hope the treatment works.

And Welcome to May Mummies...I guess you're kinda new here xox


----------



## ecossaise74

Thanx Emsy26!! Yeah new from 2days, it's so nice to talk with other pregnant women, it helps not feeling alone!! I arrived from france and got pregnant right away lol, apart from my husband, I don't know anyone here so it's hard sometimes!! But this forum is amazing, a life-saver...I'm on it all the time!!! It's so refreshing, reassuring and funny to read all the stuffs that goes on "the mums and mums to be" minds!!! 
What is your treatment against piles??!! I don't know what to take!! I was prescripted some cream against iching called canestren or something like that, can it works for piles too??!!
Anyway, thanx for your welcoming, lots of kisses, xx


----------



## snettyb

Hey girls, thanx for asking after me. The midwife didn't call back till 4.30 so it only took her over 4 hours to call me back!!! She was her usual dismissive self and said as long as the pains aren't getting closer together or more painful then it shouldn't be prem labour but if i get concerned again to call the labour ward. Thats why i hate calling her coz she makes you feel like an idiot and she has a "whatever" attitude. I have promised my OH (who is going out of his mind with worry) that i will deffo call the labour ward if the pains are still there in the morning. But for now, things are just the same. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## ajarvis

Snetty I hope they go away! Go with your gut instinct. If ever it's telling you to go just go. It's easy for them to monitor and check - put your mind at ease!


----------



## DolceBella

Anyone else in disbelief that the May Mummies are going to be full term soon??


----------



## classyburd

I gotta say it feels wierd saying Archie is due next month lol

Only 4 weeks til am classed as full term now :)


----------



## bethyb

well had a wicked day today :) spoke to midwife and my glucose is good and bloods ok so consultant is happy... babs is head down and my midwife is coming in 2 weeks to arrange my homebirth! whoop whoop!
hope all ok with u snetty xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds great Bethyb!!


----------



## bethyb

been a bit concerned but good news so im over the moon. :)
its just coming so quickly!!! xxxxx


----------



## ecossaise74

Due in May, full-term at the end of this month....Everybody warned me but I wouldn't believe it: but YES time is flucking flying now!! Amazing!
Can't wait for later on though ;-)


----------



## kmh2009

my baby boy hasnt stopped wiggling, all night, all morning. im exhausted and feeling sick from lack of sleep. Been so uncomfortable and in so much pain in the top of my back. i had a car crash in november 2007 and i guess that part of my back is weak as its agony now :-( 

don't go overdue baby


----------



## dannydustcart

It sounds like our midwives are simalar snetty .. i had pains last week... i couldnt get hold of mine either.


----------



## dannydustcart

oh my god... im in last box


----------



## kmh2009

wow last box, congrats xxx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> oh my god... im in last box

Eeeeekk not long now hun!! that means i wii move up a box in 2 days! i remember back in 1st tri, the last box seemed a life time away lol xx


----------



## kmh2009

how are u feeling today snetty?


----------



## snettyb

The pains have eased, they still come and go but not as often. But i just don't feel right, i had a terrible night, kept waking up and needing to loo and this morning i just feel so sickly and my head is punding. I also feel quite hot. I don't know what to do really, coz in all fairness i can't ring L&D and say hmm i just don't feel right, they will just laugh at me. Maybe an afternoon nap later and some rest will do the trick. Sorry to whinge everyone xx


----------



## emzlouize

i was due may 9th lol not may 13th xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Why r u feeling sad today?


----------



## Monkeh

:hissy:

Got a phonecall from payroll dept of my ex-work this morning. They've decided that since I got a bonus at the beginning of the year (mystery shopper thing) that that entitles me to SMP. Sooo, I need to send them my Mat B1 form. Can't though, since MA people have it and refuse to send the original back :hissy: :hissy:

Just off phone to MW though and she says she can issue another one thank god. Need to go get it today, take it to doc's to get stamped, then take it to my old boss so she can send it off to payroll for me. 

Bloody better get sorted soon!! :hissy:


----------



## holden_babez

Sorry you have to do all the running around Monkeh.. I hope it works out for you in the end.. I dont know what a MatB form is as I am in Australia... but anyways... Good LUck!!

Hope everyone else is doing fine...

TO think thou.. DH said this afternoon.. Just think babe... we could have our daughter here this month... I told him to shudd-up... lol .... To scary...I think im more scared of the labour with this one then I was with the previous 2.. oh well.. too late now...lol...

Who will be next to deliver their baby???


----------



## Twist

Morning all,

Another sleepless night, finally went and slept on the couch at 4:00 because my hips were so sore, I slept in half sitting position on the couch and that seemed to feel a lot better.

Had some really weird pains last night, it started while I was sitting on the couch with my DH, suddenly I felt this weird pulling sensation and sharp little pain way down low, basically at my cervix I think. I sorta startled and actually was wondering if my water had brok because the feeling was so different and i thought I had felt a sorta popping... then I continued to get these sharp twinges right in my cervix about every 8 minutes or so for about an hour and a half along with a lot of "rolling" feelings in my hips. Pains have sine stopped, but i wonder what it was?? I am thinking that it was probably the LO burrowing down farther into my pelvis, but i will ask the Doctor today to be sure. I guess this is the way it will be from now on, every new little feeling has me thinking that it is only a matter of hours before I go into full labour, and then I spend the rest of the night waiting for it!! lol


----------



## DolceBella

I slept horribly too Twist. Glad you're feeling a little better now though.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Monkeh, thats great you can get SMP after all, bit more money than MA :D pain about the MATB1 form though but at least you can get another one.

I am 10 days away from full term, fuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ecossaise74

Me too, had those weird dreams about the birth and everything all night! Plus I have a urinal infection and some piles (sorry TMI) so sleeping isn't that easy lol!!!
Twist, I know what you're feeling, When I turn 30 weeks I was so stressed to realise it was gonna be real, to be a mum and give birth, then I started to stress everytime when my LO was playing around, or my body was doing those weird things...
Now, I feel a lot more relaxed I just learned that not that many babies come around 32 weeks...it's just your body getting ready to push your LO!! You will recognise when it's the real time lol!
Believe me as time goes by, you will get used to the all thing ) Not long to go now hun!
Take good care, xxxx


----------



## ajarvis

dannydustcart last BOX!!! Crazy how time is flying! 

I'm really starting to lose motivation to sell at work (I'm in sales lol) since this is my last month and I have tons of stuff closing :p

twist sorry you had such a crappy night. Probably was LO getting comfy at your expense lol

My son is getting really excited too and it's really cute - he's mainly getting excited though because he knows I'm going to stay home with him in a few weeks and he won't have to do daycare anymore lol


----------



## Abblebubba

:cry::cry::cry:​I feel awful today, OMG i could not sleep last night, at all! it was awful. i saw my midwife yesterday and i fainted infront of her, i went all weak and dizzy and keep seeing these white spots in my eyes and then i feel all sick and i just couldnt handle it anymore. She told me my iron levels are low and blood pressure so she has prescribed me some Iron tablets to take and hopes this helps me, she said also that i should not, definataly not be sleeping on my back anymore as this can put pressure on my lower back and slow blood flow making me feel faint. So now i have to sleep on my side and wedge a pillow under one side to stop me from rolling onto my back in the night buuut this gives me a backache! so im not impressed. *Sighs* Ahh dear and i woke up this morning feeling sick, and horrible with a backache, and then had pressure on my bladder from babies head aand so going for a wee absoloutly killed me, and now i am back home and sitting on the sofa bubbas going nuts kicking me in the ribs and i am cream crackered ... sorry rant over i think LOOL. 
Hope everyone else is not feeling too bad? :hugs:


----------



## Twist

Abblebubba ~ Awwww, sorry to hear about your crappy sleep, I guess we are all suffering with that now. I hope you are feel alright after passing out, that would have scarred me a lot, however I guess if it is going to happen, what better place than with your midwife!

Ajarvis ~ I can totally relate to the no motivation!!! I so want this LO to come out right now so I can just be done with work and just focus on being a mom, but I need to do four more weeks at work :hissy: The wait for May 1st is killing me!!!

Just got back from my Doctor's appointment, told to try taking the iron pills every second day as they have been upsetting my stomach a lot, other than that all is well and reasured that all the little twinges,/pulls/pains/ and exhaustion are from.... well, from being pregnant :blush:,... who would have guessed... Also found out that bubs is measuring exactly 32 and a half weeks so YEAH!!!! not gicantic baby!!! (yet)...


----------



## Monkeh

...my waddling is getting worse. Felt ridiculous waddling around asda earlier, slightly limping cause of my mega swollen left ankle which hurts, with my hand on my back cause that was aching too.

Must have looked a right sight! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

:rofl: Awww... I'm sure you just look very pregnant!


----------



## bethyb

yes i think I must be getting a lot bigger, people keep asking me how long ive got left instead of when are you due.. :) brought my raspberry leaf tea today so will start my first dose in the morning! baby is feeling low down so i think ive dropped too, still a few weeks left to go though so gonna make the most of spending one on one time with my little boy, im dead excited but keep getting moments when im like OMG theres going to be four of us soon!!! :)


----------



## ecossaise74

Does anyone have the feeling your baby is gonna be a bit early??!! You know just the impression like when you know the sex of your baby, before the scan (knew was a boy from the start)???? Was just wondering, I guess I have nothing better to do at 4am LOL!! xxx


----------



## DolceBella

I really have no feeling at all as to when I'll deliver. Maybe I'll have a better guess when I get a little closer.


----------



## magicvw

Hi girls can I join you please!! My due date is 26th May(can you add me to the list please Arcanegirl ta!) 

So far had a very quiet and problem-free pregnancy, not even any MS at the beginning! That's cool as with no.1 I had a week in hospital at 10 weeks and ended up with a c-section. Hoping for a VBAC this time round if all keeps on going well! :)

Looking forward to getting to know the rest of you in the May Mummies Club! :hugs:

:D


----------



## kmh2009

welcome magic  

apple - i got a feeling i will go overdue but i REALLY dont want to

i think we must all be waddling now. and my belly button looks like its going to pop out. 
i thought if i had made it this far with an inny it would stay an inny


----------



## Monkeh

Mine's still an innie with no signs of it popping out any time soon.

I've defo dropped this morning. Noticed it yesterday but this morning I'm definitely carrying lower. 

Had a crap sleep last night, woke up at 5:30 with a sore tummy, and had been waking up during the night with terrible heartburn that gaviscon wouldn't touch! :( It's my brother's birthday today, so gonna go out for lunch I think. Need to go drag myself into a shower now. Sooo tired. :sleep:


----------



## magicvw

How did you manage to keep an innie! Mine popped out ages ago and it's horrible :( Just like a loose dangly bit of flesh! :sick:


----------



## classyburd

magicvw said:


> How did you manage to keep an innie! Mine popped out ages ago and it's horrible :( Just like a loose dangly bit of flesh! :sick:

Snap!!!!
Mine looks like a third nipple!!!

I hope it goes back in straight after birth otherwise little Archie may well try nuzzling on my belly button!


----------



## Monkeh

:shrug: I don't know. I thought it would have popped ages ago. There's still time though I suppose! :lol:


----------



## ecossaise74

Mine's still an innie too, no sign of dropping lol, actually didn't know they could drop lol!!! BTW MagicVW, welcome!! Hope everything is fine for you....Take good care and let us know!!
Monkeh, so sorry for the way you spend your nights lately...I could flicking sleep last night, my boy was kicking me so hard, every 10/15 sec for more than an hour...Couldn't focus on anything else!! I was telling him, please, please, let mummy sleep!! Didn't give a ..... that LO!!! He better show some devotion once he's born LOL!!! xxxx


----------



## snettyb

i've still got an innie too, just a little 1/4 of it has tried to pop out but i think it will stay this way now, well it did last time anyway xx


----------



## amelia222

Welcome magicvw!!

I think (hope) that mine will be at least a bit early, like around 37-38 weeks. Mostly because it dropped and had been partly engaged for over a month now.

My bellybutton popped long long ago, but it was never that much of an innie to begin with so it's just kinda rounded out now.


----------



## dannydustcart

I actually went to an antenatal class today and met the home birth team (those that werent attneding calls).
Dont think i want to go again.. its scared the life outta me, I know that i have to go through it but i really dont want to think about until the moment.. even then i dont need to know everything thats going on. i know its going to hurt and i need to push. That'll do me!
They had a new born baby there showing us how the relxes work and what a newborn can do.. that was quite sweet but at the same time terrifying. I cant believe that im going to have something in a months time thats so weak and little to look after!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Magic!!

I dont' have any idea of when I'll deliver. I'm just assuming late because #1 was late lol

KMH you never know I was almost just as big last time around, and my belly button never popped it stretched and went flat but never stuck out :p this time however it popped a long time ago lol


----------



## magicvw

dannydustcart said:


> I actually went to an antenatal class today and met the home birth team (those that werent attneding calls).
> Dont think i want to go again.. its scared the life outta me, I know that i have to go through it but i really dont want to think about until the moment.. even then i dont need to know everything thats going on. i know its going to hurt and i need to push. That'll do me!
> They had a new born baby there showing us how the relxes work and what a newborn can do.. that was quite sweet but at the same time terrifying. I cant believe that im going to have something in a months time thats so weak and little to look after!

I never had an antenatal class with no.1 and there are none available here - but I feel like you - I don't need to know _everything!!_:rofl: We don't get any choices over here anyway -apparently it's shave/enema/stirrups and on your back and shut up woman! :rofl: Don't need any lessons for that!


----------



## ecossaise74

dannydustcart said:


> I actually went to an antenatal class today and met the home birth team (those that werent attneding calls).
> Dont think i want to go again.. its scared the life outta me, I know that i have to go through it but i really dont want to think about until the moment.. even then i dont need to know everything thats going on. i know its going to hurt and i need to push. That'll do me!QUOTE]
> 
> I totally agree with you, I went to the first meeting and then stopped. The first class was about a "normal labour" which was fine for me, didn't learn anything though, I've read enough stuffs already, know my lesson lol!!
> 
> Didn't attempt the other ones, they were about complications and shit...And honnestly, if the situation comes up, I'll deal with it. But otherwise I think it just scares you more than anything else....
> 
> I don't want to imagine that I might tear to bottom lol, I'll go kamakazi on the due date, just go with the flow....A pregnancy is a lot easier if you do what you want and don't follow everything by the book.
> 
> I don't regret not going back to the antenatal classes, it made me more relaxed and I enjoyed those past few weeks a lot more!!!
> xxx


----------



## magicvw

Absolutely! For me, the more I know about something, the more I worry about it. If I'm completely ignorant then there is nothing to worry about is there! I am just trying to work out about timing contractions though, as I guess I need to know that much in order to know when to go up to the hospital. What's it supposed to be?


----------



## kmh2009

34 weeks today. woo hoo...6 weeks to go. 3 weeks til eviction time 

xxx


----------



## Monkeh

:happydance: 34 weeks for me tomorrow (I thought we were due on the same day though? Odd. lol)

Getting close! :D :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wooo, 36 for me tomorrow :D


----------



## dannydustcart

Arcanegirl said:


> Wooo, 36 for me tomorrow :D

Me too... getting closer :)


----------



## Monkeh

Only 8 days til full term!! :shock: :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont scare me :rofl:


----------



## dannydustcart

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Arcanegirl

or Danny :lol:


----------



## kmh2009

we r due on the same day...hmmm i like my ticker better


----------



## Monkeh

kmh2009 said:


> we r due on the same day...hmmm i like my ticker better


:lol:


----------



## bethyb

Im starting to worry about tearing! My worst nightmare although I have read ur less likley to tear with ur second/third etc.. 
I walked like John wayne for almost a week after my little boy and I just dont want to tear again!! Hoping as im having a homebirth I can work closely with my midwife and ill be fine.
Not scaring any of u cuz every hospital and lady is different but if u want to be checked or u want pain relief then be vocal when the time comes, lots of stories of overworked midwives not being able to give as much attention as needed so make sure we all dont take any shit ok? I mean having a baby is the most amazing time but its scary at times too so just pre warning u to go in there and tell em how it is!! :)
I cant wait until we are all sharing our birth stories and pictures, cuz I know we are all so excited about having our babies!
Woke up for the first time for a wee last night so maybe my sleepless nights are just coming to me a little late this time, LO one using my bladder as a trampoline last night and it was so uncomfy! I was planning so one to one time with my OH but there was no way I could have taken anymore prodding! :rofl:
Im thinking ill be late again, I know a lot of first time mums tend to be late im not sure if it makes a difference if u have one already? 
I have to sort out my birth plan with my midwife and then Im gonna be so ready for this baby, its killing me now to find out what im carrying.. Boy or Girl!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Monkeh

I have a feeling I'll go late. We've all written guess dates and weights on the calendar in our house lol. My guess date is 25th May, and weight 8lb 8oz. My brother guessed 17th May and 7lb 4oz. Would be nice!! :D

I'm not scared about tearing. I've pretty much accepted it'll happen (that way it'll be a nice surprise if it doesn't!). I do have a feeling it will though. I'd much much rather tear than be cut anyway.


----------



## ecossaise74

34 weeks tomorrow.... who oooooo  Monkeh, kmh2009 we are almost there!! £ more weeks!! I bet on the last WE of April for my boy, it will be nice my mother is visiting from France and I'll be full-term!! If he comes later I'll look like a fool, lol, told everyone I was sure!!! 
I also rather tear than being cut, I'm not very keen on stiches!!
I want my new ticket too lol!! It's true it's gonna be so cool to read all our birth stories! xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I can't believe how real this is all seeming now, we are the next batch of mummies after the April mummies. I wonder how many of us will be early? Personally I think I am going to be late, but everyone else thinks I'll be early, don't know why they think that, there has been nothing to suggest it! 
I did something really daft today, I have seen a little girls outfit that I adore, I don't know if I am having a boy or girl, but I told my hubby I needed to buy it just incase, to be honest, I am convinced I am having a boy, but I said I'd be gutted if we had a girl and I could no longer get the outfit. Has anybody else done anything like this? 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x x x


----------



## ecossaise74

Before we took the scan, from the first day I told hubby it was a boy...We saw an outfit (blu with a car on it lol) and we bought it. We needed that outfit lol! Anyway 3 months later before we had the scan, he was started to doubt and kept saying "I think it's a girl". Of course, the mum is always right and it's a boy!! 
So maybe you just had a doubt seeing the outfit, or maybe now that is getting closer you are just more aware that it's a girl!!! Deep down, I'm sure you know what it is!! Sometimes the mind just play tricks lol!!

It is so real now!! When I think by the end of this month, I could be a mum, it's huge lol!!! Are we all feeling the heat now lol??!! xxx


----------



## snettyb

:happydance::happydance: Last box:happydance::happydance:

Pointless post but, hey, i'm excited lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> :happydance::happydance: Last box:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Pointless post but, hey, i'm excited lol xx

felt the same way lol... we should all start dropping into that last box now!


----------



## tropicana

im fed up now just wish mine would turn up early.. doubt he will


----------



## ecossaise74

I wish mine would come too but before 37 weeks, they have to stay in neonatal care no??!! Can you have your baby at 35 and take it home with you 1 or 2 days later??!

So I'm wishing without wishing too much, because I know for his own sake that he has to stay in for at least 3 more weeks! 

Lucky ladies, 1 week before I'm in my last box lol!! xx


----------



## dannydustcart

I hope i can having baby on week 37.. i feel huge, uncomfortable. I got dull aches and im really fed up..
But i suppose we are all like that now. Im almost humilated at my size at the moment. Im embarrased to be seen with myself even though i dont its mainly a baby!


----------



## NatalieW

Well if I had a box I would be in the last box too..

Baby is 3/5 engaged and will be induced in two weeks, got final date for it on monday and I'll be full term next Friday.. I'm not actually sure where the time has gone?!


----------



## Emsy26

Not long then NatalieW.
Just over a week and I'll be full term...eviction proceedings then!!
Can't wait to have LO now, my body has become a human pain machine. Can't take anymore. Lol xx


----------



## Taurustot09

Not long to go now for us may mummies:happydance:
i expect to have my L.0 by 38 weeks if my history is anything to go by! yay...cant wait to hold her :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: think i am one of the lucky ones as feeling gr8 and having an lovely pregnancy this time around:happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

It's kinda crazy that we're getting may mummies in the last box! I'm still feeling pretty good - can't complain too much about this pregnancy at all. But I would like to have the baby a little earlier than june if only so that I can fit into summer clothes sooner :p

1 month of work left though so thats pretty awesome!!


----------



## snettyb

Looks like were gonna have may mummy number 3 very soon with SamanthaSarah's waters having gone. Hope her and baby are ok *netty crosses her fingers* we'll start dropping like flies in a couple of weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## holden_babez

omg this is starting to get scary...

Just to think with Samatha_sarah in labour that is may mummy number 3 and as snettyb said.... alot more of us to come within the next few weeks...

I have been told by my GP to expect to have Chelsea between 36-38 weeks... 
My first baby was 9 day overdue, my second baby was 9 days early so she expects this one to be early as well.... As long as she stays put for at LEAST another 3 weeks then ill be full term...

Who will be after Samatha_Sarah? 

And because your first baby was late, doesnt mean your next one/s will be... mine weren't...

As for the tearing V's cutting.. I would prefer to be cut.. I had an episiotomy with my first and with all the pain I was in didnt even notice it... They say that a cut is a much cleaner one to stitch in regards to tearing... as it's jaggered... I didnt have any stitchers with my 2nd baby and I hope to be the same again this time... but then im only little and my babies are all small... 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.... Relax and put your feet up.. wont be long and we will not be able to do it for quite awhile... 

S & C xx
34+2


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls!
i feel so far behind being due at the end of May LOL i'll be one of the last to go... hahaha
I do have the feeling that i will go early, i don't know why...

Has anyone had a real problem with swollen feet/ankles/ legs? when i get home form work my ankles and legs are GIGANTIC... is this normal?


----------



## magicvw

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi girls!
> i feel so far behind being due at the end of May LOL i'll be one of the last to go... hahaha
> I do have the feeling that i will go early, i don't know why...
> 
> Has anyone had a real problem with swollen feet/ankles/ legs? when i get home form work my ankles and legs are GIGANTIC... is this normal?

Is your dd the 26th -same as me? I was just thinking the same thing! I have no idea whether i'll be early or late - may be that means i'll be on time? Luckily haven't had the swelling thing but get massive cramps in my feet every morning!


----------



## magicvw

I have a question - on the May mummies list on p.1 of this thread, what do the colours mean? I thought blue/boy pink/girl but then what is green and grey? :confused:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Green is th sex being kept a surprise, grey is just unedited because its unknown if the person knows the sex or is keeping a surprise.


----------



## kmh2009

feeling sad today. OH being an arse and hasnt got in touch with me since lunch yesterday. he wont answer my calls or texts. feel so shit :-(


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: kmh


----------



## Monkeh

:hugs: kmh

34 weeks for me today :wohoo:


----------



## dannydustcart

kmh jst what you need at this stage of pregnancy...


----------



## dannydustcart

36 weeks for me today!


----------



## fairywings

I have high blood pressure, protien and am constantly tired. I knew the easy pregnancy would not last all the way through, just looking forward now to having my baby here and knowing he is safe.

He is still head down and measuring 36 weeks, likely he will be early cause of my BP, can see him being an April baby.

Hope everyone else is well! :)


----------



## Emsy26

WOOHOO.............LAST BOX!!!!

So Excited now, it seems so real now xox


----------



## BabeeAngel

Wooo Emsy, I can't wait to hit the last box... more because it means that i'll be that much closer to going on maternity leave LOL


----------



## maccy

God soooo hormonal today..upset, angry!!! Huffff!!!!

Not long now though!!! I think it's down to the fact I am not sleeping and when I do eventually drift off I have to get up to the toilet and then it's not even a good wee...arrgghh!!! Lol

Things we do eh!


----------



## maccy

Oh and I'm 26th May too, so i'll be one of the last! Unless she decides to come early, which I am hoping and praying for, my dd was 2 weeks late and a 3 day induction, don't want that again.


----------



## NatalieW

maccy don't say it took 3 days to be induced!!!!

I'm constantly on the loo, and then it's just a dribble, which does annoy me! Found if I alter my position i go better :rofl:


----------



## BabeeAngel

YAY for may 26th Babies... i'm actually hoping to have the baby on my Birthday May 12th... just think it would be a really nice B-day pressy!


----------



## magicvw

Ahh so there are loads of us on the 26th! :D 

My DH has said that I should try to give birth early on a Saturday afternoon though, so he doesn't have to take time off work! :rofl: (we run our own business!)


----------



## dannydustcart

My OH is currently getting as much overtime in as possible, I am due four weeks today ! Im hate being alone at night but i understand his thinking. He has a month booked off work and two weeks of that is at only patnerity rate of pay!
This is the worse for the count down isnt it. Can happen at any time now.. sooooooooooooo exciting.

I dont know where to putmyself or what to do. Im defo not nesting because im finding most house hold chores a big chore.

I cant think straight.. nothing but baby.
I cant sleep
I cant eat properly.. so i have little foods. i.e. jacket pots. cerials. 
MY poor daughter is 4 on thursday and im too bolloxed to arrange anything (although her nanny was down from wrexham on sat to see her and we had a cake then with couple of friends)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soooooooo nervous soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thining "what have i done. can i handle two kids!"

Sorry pointless post but im all over the place!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Know the feeling Danny, I want to go do something but even doing a clothes wash is hard work and its driving me nuts!
My OH is doing the same leave wise, taking 4 weeks two of which are paternity.


----------



## amelia222

Last Box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## DolceBella

Hey all. Haven't been on in a while... DH has been hogging the computer this weekend.

Anyway, I'm finally starting to sympathize with some of the ailments you all have... I toss and turn at night, pee all the time, and have horrible heartburn. This week is probably the first time I've truly felt uncomfortable being pg. Plus, my BH are kicking in even more. It helps to see how many May Mummies have hit the last box!

Official countdown to maternity leave... 3 weeks/9 shifts. (Including my shift tonight)


----------



## magicvw

OOoh Swissmiss has had her little girl!!! :wohoo::wohoo: Just been reading the thread and it's making it all seem more real for me too! I bought a couple of dinky little outfits today too - my first purchases as I'm a bit superstitious about buying stuff, but I was in a kiddies shop with my LO and I couldn't resist!


----------



## ecossaise74

I'm 34 weeks today )
Not the best day as I got a letter from the hospital saying that I need to take A Glucose tolerance Test. Anyone has had one of those??! Is it random routine or does it means that they actually have detected something wrong from my last blood test?? I'm not comfortable with this...Particulary now that I'm getting closer the due date. xx


----------



## magicvw

I have had regular glucose tests right from the start. Over here it's just standard as there is a risk of diabetes in pg. Are you in the UK?


----------



## ecossaise74

Yes I am.. Live near London!! thanx for answering! xx


----------



## magicvw

Can you ring your mw to check if it's just routine - just to put your mind at rest? :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Yeah! That's what I intented to do tomorrow, thanx for caring, it's nice! take good care of you and your bump! xxx


----------



## magicvw

Let us know what they say! xxxxx


----------



## Lulu

Hey, anyone mind if I join in?? I haven't been on for ages, as it says on page 1, I'm due May 24th, so 33 weeks today for me :happydance:

I've got 2 weeks until my mat leave starts and it can't come quick enough!


----------



## tropicana

i thought id got rid of my fat feet untill these last few days my friends been up so ive been out and ion my feet constantly they have gone huuuuuge ow :( 

was my bfs birthday today also so i was stood 2hrs baking a cake which didnt help but it was good, and also it made baby liven up think he was doing star shapes in my belly it was all over the place hehe


----------



## holden_babez

I know how you all feel about the swelling now.. Thought I may have been lucky enough this time round not to get it, but it has kicked in big time over the weekend....

Feet that swollen they hurt when on them, and first thing of a morning is bad as well... even though I have been sleeping all night... so am getting conerned...

Fingers are quite fat as well... Took my wedding rings off to clean them earlier and bloooooody hell it hurt to get them on and off.... lets say the rest of my rings stayed off and will do until little miss is here....

Apart from that and heartburn of a night time only, everything is fine...

Little Miss always layed head down and spine to my right hand side, but today she seems to have arms and legs all over the place... on both side of my belly... So I hope and pary she hasnt changed her position back to back,... I have heard that makes labour longer, harder and alot worse for pain.... Oh well!!! off to the hospital for my 36 week appt next week, so if she is still there, ill ask the doctor who will be delivering my babby....

Hope everyone has had a nice relaxing weekend...

S & C
34+3


----------



## Emsy26

OMG.....The pressure on my bladder is unbelievable, I've only just been to the loo, now I feel like I'm bursting again!!
LO is doing shuffles and it hurts...
Anyone else's LO's movements hurt? xx


----------



## Twist

Finally a nice weekend, and where am I?? Inside cleaning lol!

SO doing some massive spring cleaning today as my SIL is coming to stay with us on Tuesday. DH went and cleaned the car and did some groceries and has since been sleeping on the bed...:hissy: Guess I'll just keep cleaning all by myself...

My back has been killing me lately, right up high in my ribs, doesn't feel like kicks as it just comes on slowly and stays forever, really achey muscle pains. We went for dinner last night at Boston Pizza and I could barely stand the pain, I was loving my meal, but kept having to move and adjust my position to try to deal with my aching back, must have looked like a fool, the only thing that gave me some relief was to roll my jacket up in a ball and put it behind my back up near my ribs and push my self into it...

Still having to get up half way through the night and go sleep on the couch sitting up, I find my ribs are just so sore when I lay down... 

Had a great dream about my LO last night, she was a day old and I was trying to BF her for the first time and she latched on perfectly and I was just so proud and so happy, and she was absolutely beautiful... I can't wait for her to come...


----------



## classyburd

I did 2 loads of clothes washing today for Archie, they are now drying on a maiden in his room and the smell when you walk in the room is gorg!! All baby like.
Gave me a good chance to go through what he actually has and decided for now, to just wash the 0-3 stuff and put the rest away.

Might try and start to tackle the hospital bag tomorrow ;)


----------



## holden_babez

Emsy26 said:


> OMG.....The pressure on my bladder is unbelievable, I've only just been to the loo, now I feel like I'm bursting again!!
> LO is doing shuffles and it hurts...
> Anyone else's LO's movements hurt? xx

Yes I know how you feel Emsy... when little miss moves it hurts and I also have to clamp shut while I make my way to the bathroom as it feels like I will pee my pants :dohh:

I know little miss is low as low can be right now... GP said last week if she drops any lower she will start engaging...

Hope it gets better for you soon...

S & C
34+3


----------



## Emsy26

I'm having to guess that my LO is lying low as my M/W couldn't feel where he was....thought that was her job. But it definately feels like he is head down, had some real sharp pains down below, really hurt :cry:


----------



## holden_babez

Yeah Emsy, I have them pains all the time now as well....

I'll be walking and all of a sudden have to stop for a second and re-coop.. the pain is like shooting pain down the inside both legs.. I think little miss is sitting on a nerve or soomething... 

I also get sharp stabbing pains in my lady regions as well... but at different times... 

Yes it is a m/w job to know where the baby is laying... hmmm how qualified is she? Sorry for asking such a horrible question like that, but I knnow my GP (m/w) seemed to know that little miss is laying that far down, if she drops any further (and she may already have) she would be engaged... and that she is ROT Cephalic... which is head down, bum up (near ribs) and spine to my right hand side... but since ive seem my GP i think she has moved as I am now getting movement on both sides as well as up top and down really low again... so who knows...lol...

Hope you feel better soon mate

S & C
34+3


----------



## kmh2009

my baby seems to still have been able to spn right round for a long time. itsonly the last week i dont think hes altered from head down. i hope. really hope he stays there now. 6 wees last night so hes def on my bladder. 
xx


----------



## MrsTatty

woohoo last box!!

this last week or so I have really started to struggle. Went out on saturday with DH and got overheated and pulse was racing. had to sit down in a coffee shop for 20 mins with some cold water to pull it together. had to spend rest of day with feet up. I am going a little stir crazy as can't really get out and about any more. My parents are flying out a week saturday so will help having my mom here. But now really really ready for my baby to get here. Just hoping he rocks up nearer to 38 than 42 weeks - the idea of another 6 weeks makes me groan.

Waddling like duck and up to pee 5 times a night and can't get enough sleep (although its in hour - 2 hour batches because of the peeing situation), and whatever hip I'm sleeping on goes numb. just glad DH is a deep sleeper or he would be up as well with all the wriggling I am doing.


----------



## kmh2009

also feeling rather under the weather today. hot and sick :-(


----------



## snettyb

I am feeling crappy too! Morning sickness seems to have reared its ugly head again, i have a constant head ache, my nose keeps bleeding at the most inconveinient of times (while getting a hair cut yesterday :blush:) my back feels like it is breaking and my pubic bone feels like its snapping in half!! :hissy: Still getting pains but i've figured its just painful BH and i would kill for a good nights kip. My last pregnancy was no where near this hard and i can't wait to feel human again and have my beautiful baby in my arms. Apart from the physical difficulties, i have turned into a psycho hose beast who screams, cries and moans constantly and i just want 'ME' back. I mean, i cried my eyes out at Beverly Hills Chihuahua for Gods sake! How frieking sad am i :rofl:

Sorry for the rand ladies, needed to get it off my chest. Most of us are having a hard time now i think, its so good we have each other xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive noticed we are all posting more now the dates are getting closer lol!
Snetty xx hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome Lulu! :)

OMG.. it's 530am here now and I'm at work for another 2 hours.:hissy: It's amazing how much more I both contract and waddle by the end of a shift. I just want my bed... even though it's a lot less comfortable than it used to be!


----------



## dannydustcart

blimey.. i take it your a nigth worker then!!


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah. I work 7pm to 730am 3 nights a week. After this shift, only 8 more to go till maternity leave! At first the idea of not working was kinda scary... but now I can't wait!


----------



## Emsy26

My M/W doesn't seem qualified at all from what all your M/W's are telling you. she's never wrote what position baby is in, she's always late seeing her appointments, so when yu go in the room it's a rush job, so she can catch up. Not good at all. Hopefully next time she can tell me where my baby is!
From what I can tell, his bum is uo in my ribs and his head is down, but I'm no professional so who knows.

Hope all you ladies start to feel better soon, we are all having a rough time but we don't have long now, so let's hold out for May to come, we can do it!! xoxox


----------



## DolceBella

Emsy... is there another M/W you can see?


----------



## Emsy26

Not at my surgery, it's only a lil one. She's only there every fortnight so should only have to see her 2 more times hopefully before LO puts in an appearance. 
I just don't think it's good that she tells me nothing bout where baby is, she said he just feels like a blob.... :hissy:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I can't believe how real all this is seeming now. My bump has been rock hard now for 2 days, baby is moving loads. Keep getting strange twinges down there like it is pressing on something. Makes me wonder if its trying to wriggle its head into place? They have said that the head has been down since 28 weeks.........I would have thought all the movement would have died down slightly by now but it still seems to have loads of wriggle space!
Ended up in assessment unit last night, they thought my waters were trickling, but they weren't. I had the usual monitoring done, to which they said they weren't happy with babies heartbeat when it was moving and also picked up I was having lots of small contractions, so I had to have another one, this was fine for babies heartbeat but picked up a few big tightenings for me....they seemed quite happy to send me home though on the condition that if I get anything else I call them. 
Everyone is convinced this baby is coming early, but theres no way, all my friends have had theirs 3 weeks or more early, so I'm convinced I'll be the one that goes overdue and has a 10 pounder!
Hope everyone is doing ok! x


----------



## Emsy26

Sorry to hear you had to go to assessment, I was in the same position last week hun. Thought my waters were trickling...but weren't. 
Everyone says my LO is comnig early too, I'm not so sure though, although my 2nd born was born at 36 weeks, the 2 others were full term, so you never know. xx


----------



## bethyb

ouch a ten pounder... :) some people say though the smaller the baby the difficult the birth, having only had one baby I cant really comment..
Im getting niggly pains down below too, I guess everything is softening up and the weight of the baby doesnt make it any easier. My dreams are way out of control too, they are driving me mad!! They are so vivid and some of them are horrid!! :(
having a double check through my hospital bag today even though im opting for a home birth, you dont know whats going to happen do you? Im also umming and ahhing on a tens, to hire or buy?? hmmm :)


----------



## dannydustcart

Does anyone know how sams getting on?


----------



## Emsy26

I hope she's ok. xx


----------



## kmh2009

yeh its strange we havent heard anything. hope shes ok

need to go and try and eat now - so hungry but still feel sick


----------



## MrsTatty

snettyb - I just cried my eyes out to re-runs of cutting it. I also had a good blart to the Disney re-make of Greyfriars Bobby. My DH thinks I have gone a bit nuts


----------



## maccy

NatalieW said:


> maccy don't say it took 3 days to be induced!!!!
> 
> I'm constantly on the loo, and then it's just a dribble, which does annoy me! Found if I alter my position i go better :rofl:

Ha ha, yep I went in on the Wed had pessery, lots of contractions and water broke, then nothing, more pesseries on the thurs..then nothing, then the drip on the Fri, whacked up to full blast before the contractions hit!!! 13 hours later she arrived..Don't want that again!!!!

I just came back from the hospital and baby is right down really low, maybe this one will come early!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Maybe something going around, im a bit off today aswell. Have struggled to eat much but forced down some toast and tea and been sipping at some high juice.

No more news on Sam yet, ive texted her and no reply so far...


----------



## Emsy26

I'm so tired but with the kids being on holiday I can't have a nap :hissy:
I don't normally have a nap but the one day I really need to sleep I can't :cry:


----------



## ecossaise74

Gemma Lou said:


> baby is moving loads. Keep getting strange twinges down there like it is pressing on something. Makes me wonder if its trying to wriggle its head into place? They have said that the head has been down since 28 weeks.........I would have thought all the movement would have died down slightly by now but it still seems to have loads of wriggle space!

I know the feeling Gemma Lou, my baby still go crazy in my tummy.. I have a glucose tolerance test at the end of this week, we'll see how it goes!! Sometimes I wonder if everything is going ok with my prengancy but I trust my LO, I know he's just fine.... I make him listen to some music with my earplugs and he goes all crazy dancing in it! That's so funny! 

I'm sorry you ladies are not feeling well today, me, it was saturday...I guess at our stage it comes and goes, it's normal towards the end!! 
Yesterday I walked a lot, so Ihad a good night of sleep even if my dreams are so vivid and don't remember going to sleep. Does anyone else has trouble telling if they are sleeping or not?? 

My hubby is back to work, can't wait for the WE again, miss him so much!!
Hope everyone is coping well!! xxx


----------



## magicvw

I'm feeling pretty tired too today :( My LO was up half the night and then when she finally fell asleep I started getting cramps in my feet as per usual! :hissy: Spent about 5 hours today running round like a headless chicken trying to sort out paperwork and I just want to :sleep:! 

I keep getting these shooting pains in my right groin side too. And a funny prodding feeling sort of where I guess my cervix is which kinda feels nice like baby is snuggling into position! :cloud9:


----------



## Gemma Lou

well today I have had constant lower back ache with a few niggles down below..........as expected I've been told to have a bath and some paracetomal and see how I feel in a few hours. It doesn't feel like its coming in waves or anything so guess its nothing. we'll see, I'm sure I'll still be sat here at 40 weeks typing away in here! Sorry to hear some of you are having a bad day today too. x


----------



## Emsy26

I'm having alot of tightenings that are causing back ache, nothing regular and no major pains so I'm not worried, my son was born at 36 weeks though, so this lil one might pop early xx


----------



## bethyb

Im well tired today but been keeping my little boy busy so no chance for a nap either!
Been on a mad one these past few months and a day not doing as much as wiped me out, hmmm dont quite get that? :)
Ive also had niggly period type pains lower down and I feel so so heavy today, I really rock from side to side when I walk so looking forward to getting little man in bed and having a soak in the tub.
My backs killing me today too, dont think a day in the garden yesterday has helped it!


----------



## classyburd

Im wiped out today!!
Everytime i try and do something, i can feel my heart racing at the slightest movement. I know our heartrate increases during pregnancy but i cant do nowt without getting outta puff and hot sweats, feel so unfit!!


----------



## bethyb

I feel unfit. being fat makes me feel like a unfit whale! my oh is a gym freak so I must look huge now next to him! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies!! Wow. There was so much to catch up on and I was only not on yesterday :p Hopefully everything is OK with Sam!

I think it's kind of crazy seeing some of you ladies tickers with 29 days to go!! I've got a month of work left - wild. I think my LO has dropped a bit as the heartburn has backed off and I haven't had to fill the prescription the doctor gave me. Thats awesome because I don't like to take prescription medicine at normal times never mind pregnant. My son has been sleeping good, and waking up dry so I think he's almost ready to be fully potty trained. This weekend I think I'm putting him into underwear for bed. Which means I will have gotten him fully and completely out of diapers/pullups before his brother is born - yay!

Other than that this week I have another ultrasound on Thursday to check his size. Sounds to me that she is going to want to chagne due date and/or induce me early if he's still measuring big which I'm not very likely to agree to, but it is a good chance to see the little guy again :)

Lower back pain is getting pretty bad, but bearable still. Still can't say that I'm 100% fed up and that the pregnancy is bad etc. treating me pretty good and I'm getting excited about having a newborn around!!


----------



## kmh2009

having some really odd feelings, please see seperate thread ive started. hope someone can help 

xx


----------



## Emsy26

I think it's baby putting pressure on your bits hunny, I get the same. It does hurt sometime and it does feel weird like your bladder gonna pop or something. 
If you get too worried hun, call someone for their advice, sorry I'm not much help xox


----------



## ecossaise74

I'm a bit jealous Ajaris lol, the last time I saw my LO it was mid-January... I would love another Ultrasound! But apparently nobody seems to care about how my baby is growning... It's so annoying, why nobody cares??! Is it just my useless medical care or everyone is like that??


----------



## Emsy26

My medical care ain't the greatest, my damn M/W can't even feel the position of my LO xx


----------



## ajarvis

ecossaise74 I was only suppose to have one at beginning of January, but that one showed an anterior low placenta, and it was partially covering my cervix so they gave me one 5 weeks later to make sure it moved or I would've had to have a c section. Then this one is because of the growth thing. But normal care here is just a 20 week one - so I definitely feel lucky about that!


----------



## magicvw

Over here I get a scan with every consultation, which has been once a month :D Most things about Bulgarian health care are absolutely shocking, but the scan situation is brilliant. You get a gyno who follows your pg, and s/he has his own machine. (Oh and it's all free and no appts necessary - just drop in if you feel like it :)

So far, on the other hand, I have had no advice at all about what to do about going into labour. Noone has mentioned it. Must ask about that at next weeks appt as I guess it's kinda important!


----------



## Lulu

Wow what a weird healthcare system in Bulgaria then! On the one hand great to have a scan at every appointment but doesn't seem like you get much else :dohh:

Just been to our 2nd last antenatal class tonight. Got a 'virtual' tour of the labour ward - basically a dvd of it! It was quite reassuring really. 

Got my 34 week midwife appointment tomorrow - at 33 weeks!!! Only had a midwife appointment last week and she suggested I change it as they should be 2 weeks apart now but they didn't have any for next week so I'm sticking to 2 in 2 weeks. Tough if they don't like it, I'd rather have 2 in 2 weeks than wait 3 weeks for one!!!


----------



## Monkeh

I don't get a 34wk appointment. Last one was at 32 weeks, and next one is 36 weeks. Only then does it go to 2-weekly. :shrug: Guess everywhere's different.


----------



## bethyb

I had one at 34 one at 36, 38 and 40. but yes everywhere is different I think..


----------



## classyburd

Mine are every 2 weeks now also and have been since bout 30 weeks.

I also had my second to last antenatal tonight, we learnt best positions for labour and how to do our pelvic floors.
Also watched some dvd about 'social baby' and how we can interact with our babys even now before they are born


----------



## tropicana

my MW is crap :( no mention of classes or anything the stand in was takign everyones numbers etc last time because she was suprised our MW hadnt offerd us classes, and she had passed them on but still no sign of her doing anything about it, bit late now i think.. seen as in everyone seems to have gone to most and ive not had 1 yet and when i ask her questions she just either laughs and says oh its just what being pregnant does to you.. well ARGH!!!

im going to ask her to help me with my birth plan nxt appt, if she bloody knows what one is!


----------



## ecossaise74

classyburd said:


> I also had my second to last antenatal tonight, we learnt best positions for labour and how to do our pelvic floors.
> Also watched some dvd about 'social baby' and how we can interact with our babys even now before they are born

What's the baby social thing, sounds interesting... I always look for ways to bond at the maximum with my LO! What are the best positions?? Our m/w didn't give us those :-( xxx


----------



## DolceBella

So, I must have jinxed myself when I posted from work yesterday. Between 5am and 730am, I had sooo many contractions! I was super uncomfortable. Then when I finally got home, my body was so sore I couldn't sleep. I'm at work again now and hoping the night goes better!


----------



## Gemma Lou

My next M/W is on tues next week, I have now gone to every 2 weeks. Starting my antenatal classes on thurs this week and they run every week for 4 weeks, not heard great things about them though, alot of people said they wish they hadn't bothered! Also have an active birth workshop at the hosp to go to, everyone raves about it saying how positive it makes you as a female and tells you that you CAN DO IT! Hope everyone is ok today.
My bump has been really uncomfortable through the night. I;ve had pains all around the top and middle of the bump.....and it feels all bruised low down this morning. Going to take it easy today x


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds like how I feel sometimes Gemma. When I'm done contracting for a while, I get left feeling very sore. Rest up!


----------



## Emsy26

My M/w appts are also every 2 weeks, next one Tues next week. Thought they were meant to see you every week from now.

i had alot of painful tightenings yesterday, nothing serious though as they went away when I finally fell asleep, they are back today though. Guessing it's all just preparation. xx


----------



## Taurustot09

ive just had my 35 week mw appointment, see mw again in 2 weeks thought it was every week too? my normal mw is on hols, but app went well, L.O is still head down:thumbup: perfect strong heartbeat and measuring 36 weeks, her head isnt engaged as yet but seeing as with my ds1 ds2 and dd1 arrived at 38 weeks..not long left to go :happydance:

hope everyone is well! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

I have been seeing my GP every 2 weeks since 30 weeks... see the hospital at 36 weeks and then back to my GP (Doctor) every weeks till Little Miss is here...

This heartburn is driving me insane.... I have normally only been getting it after dinner till bed time, then during the day I am fine, but today I have been getting it all afternoon long.. gone threw a packet of chewy quick-eze just this afternoon.. I even burped earlier and had to go and bruch my teeth as some come back up into my mouth... Thought I was going to vomit... Sorry TMI... this is horrible.... I think Llittle MIss is going to have some hair when she is born... my first was bald born and I never had heartburn or integestion... 2nd born had a head full of dark brown hair and I did have it with him but not this bad.. that I remember.... but now number 2 is blonde... his brown hair fell out.. lol ....

How is everyone else doing??

S & C


----------



## snettyb

Emsy26 said:


> My M/w appts are also every 2 weeks, next one Tues next week. Thought they were meant to see you every week from now.
> 
> i had alot of painful tightenings yesterday, nothing serious though as they went away when I finally fell asleep, they are back today though. Guessing it's all just preparation. xx

My pains are back too Emsy, so bad today that i have rang the hospital. I have constant excrutiating pain in my back and v v painful tightenings every 7 mins or so. The hospital said it could be labour or a urine infection but i'm seeing my midwife at 1.45pm today so we'll see what she says. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Emsy26

Don't forget to let us know how you get on snetty. If yours are regular then it could well be labour, any other signs? But I guess cotractions are enough of a sign aren't they? Lol xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck Snetty, keep us posted! These babies like to keep us on our toes don't they! x


----------



## kmh2009

good luck snetty, my pains are back today aswell so will be mentioning it at my appointment this afternoon. am going to have some paracetamol now to see if it helps. 
these last few weeks are so pleasant aren't they :-(


----------



## snettyb

well i'm off to see my midwife now. Still got the constant back ache, its sooooo bad but the tightenings have eased a bit. I have a stotting head ache and generally feel crappy, see what she says. I'll let you guys know when i get back. xx


----------



## bethyb

anyone getting crazy movements now? ive been getting some real waves!! :)


----------



## magicvw

Good luck Snetty! Ooh this thread is hotting up!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bing congrats to Plus2 on her twins :D


----------



## Emsy26

1 week tomorrow,eviction starts, I'm so exhausted....BH's are comnig more often now...non-regular but definately more uncomfy!! Toilet trips ae back to the max too, day and night, pressure and pains down below are always there, movements from LO are starting to hurt too....to think I got at least 4 weeks to wait :cry:


----------



## snettyb

Well the midwife suspects my waters have been leaking and that i am in early labour so is sending me to delivery sweet. I'm papping my pants now ladies!! I'll try and keep you guys updated. I cant get BnB on my phone but i can get facebook and dannydustcart is one of my FB friends so i'll ask her to keep you's informed xx


----------



## Emsy26

Ooooo........Good Luck Hunny xox


----------



## classyburd

GL Snetty


----------



## bethyb

ooo good luck babe xxxxx be thinking of u!


----------



## ajarvis

oh my. good luck snetty!

I was thinking I wasn't going to fill my heartburn medication - doing it tonight!!! Horrible night again last night and so far all day of today - grrr. BUT it's going to be 13 and sunny today in Calgary! yay


----------



## maccy

Good luck Snetty hun! 

I'm shattered today, too many toilet trips and Easter hols with occupying a little one is wearing me out!


----------



## ecossaise74

Oh My!! Good luck Snetty  
Is it weird that I don't have any pains or big discomfort??!! I have a comfortable sofa where I spend my days and sleep rather ok at night... Is it normal or not, am I lucky or does that mean that I'm gonna be overdue?? 
I see how all of you are kind of suffering and I'm not. Is it weird?? xx


----------



## Emsy26

Not weird hun, you are a lucky one. Lol xox


----------



## ecossaise74

oh Thanx Emsy26, hope you are ok (officially less than a month for you). It's cool then.... Just wish my bump would wear a sandwich board like "yeah don't worry I'm getting ready for the due date even if you don't feel it" LOL! xxxx


----------



## Emsy26

I'm ok, keep thinking I'm gonna pop anytime soon, painful BH's, clear-outs, constant back ache....I need to pop. Lol xx
Hope goes out for you not to go over your due date hun xx


----------



## ajarvis

Not weird - lucky :) I actually am not uncomfortable either beyond the heartburn. Pregnancy seems to generally suit me. from last time that is the only thing that bothered me then as well was the heartburn :) I wasn't at the point where i wanted him out and not to be pregnant til just after 39 weeks lol


----------



## Emsy26

I want him out, even though I'm only 36 weeks! i'm so uncomfy now, some women love to be pregnant..don't think I'm one of those women..:blush:


----------



## magicvw

ecossaise - I'm pretty ok too! :D I have a bit of heartburn from time to time and sleeping is hard but that's mainly the fault of my LO, DH or cat rather than bubs! I have had 2 painful twinges in the last week that's all. feeling quite energetic really! Just the luck of the draw I guess! xxx


----------



## bethyb

im not to bad, just little pains in my private area but i think its just the weight of the baby, feeling heavier and its taking me longer to do things but i only wake once for the toilet if at all, disturbed sleep always makes u feel rotten, but I wont be escaping have months of that to come so enjoying my bed for now!!
not getting many bh wonder if u have more if u have more children?
Emsy bless u, hot curry and plenty of sex this weekend! :) xxx


----------



## Emsy26

BethyB, I'm gonna have to try other methods I think...Can't stand hot curry and sex isn't on the menu (with thrush and piles..Sorry TMI), Lol,
Pineapples are defo gonna be invading the house...LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

bethyb said:


> anyone getting crazy movements now? ive been getting some real waves!! :)

munchkin is moving like a good one! Sometimes when I put my hand on my belly it pushes so hard it almost hurts....well actually it does hurt and it makes me jump, makes it all seem so real! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

ecossaise74 said:


> Oh My!! Good luck Snetty
> Is it weird that I don't have any pains or big discomfort??!! I have a comfortable sofa where I spend my days and sleep rather ok at night... Is it normal or not, am I lucky or does that mean that I'm gonna be overdue??
> I see how all of you are kind of suffering and I'm not. Is it weird?? xx

Don't complain hun, enjoy it! I'm concinced that even with all my aches and pains I'll go over due. All my friends have been at least 3 weeks early, I don't see that happening to me, I'll still be sat here in 9 weeks moaning about why it hasn't decided to come yet I'm sure!
Being one of the last May mummies too I will be watching everyone else disappearing off to give birth! I am so excited for everyone though.....is it weird that I am excited about my trips to the midwife cos I am desperate to know when its head gets engaged???? :hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Just realised we have 3 may mummies! CONGRATULATIONS Plus 2! x


----------



## kmh2009

im back home now, midwife said it was baby getting into position although his head is moving in and out so not engaged yet. 
good luck snetty. hope everything goes ok.

xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Whats happening snetty,..

Contratulatons plus 2 x


----------



## dannydustcart

erm... havent checked my facebook... ill go check now!


----------



## ajarvis

gemma I'm sure I'll be sitting right here with you watching all the may mummies give birth :p

Congratulations plus2!!


----------



## dannydustcart

I have just seen on facebook.. that it was a false alarm.. so no snetty baby yet... but im sure with signs like it wont be long xx


----------



## classyburd

A nice warm claragy sage bath emsy, get OH to rub some on your bump too :)


----------



## Emsy26

Where can you get this clary sage stuff from? and do you rub it on your bump neat or do you mix it with something? x


----------



## ecossaise74

I'm also looking forward to m/w app. like to know if the head is engaged... Feel quite energetic too!! We'll see who will be last (please not me LOL)... But it's funny to see that May Mummy are already giving birth, it's not even mid-April yet, it's so crazy!! Seems like May-baby are in a rush so far, unlike April babies who were kind of lazy lol!! Emzy I'd think you are soon to pop, you wouldn't having all these signs if your LO was meant to come in a month!! Just try to take it easy, put yourself in comfort (ask hubby to rub your feet, have a nice cup of tea with some biscuits) whatever may help you feel better and let us know how is it going!!


----------



## Emsy26

I got M/W next week and am hoping for some news on where my baby is actually lying, I asked her last week but she said she couldn't feel him, I was 34+6, measuring 32.5, is this why she couldn't feel, or could it be cos it ws too early...or perhaps she just useless at her job? Lol xx


----------



## ecossaise74

A lot of them are lol, I think because they see so many pregnant women that they have forgotten how every pregnancy is unique to the woman living it... Mine doesn't really bother telling me if the head is engaged so next time, I'm gonna ask!! Thursday!!
I'm sure next time she'll be able to tell you!! Wow didn't see you were expecting your 4th baby... F***ing hell, you know what you're doing!! this is no new for you lol!! xxx


----------



## snettyb

Hey ladies, as dannydustcart said, it seems to be a false alarm although i am still getting pains that are getting alot worse :shrug: No sign that waters have gone and i'm not dilating. The doctor said it could be an irritable uterus whatever that is. Hope i'm not gonna be in pain like this for next 4 weeks, potentially 6!! They took swabs from down bellow, a urine sample and blood to check for infections. I should get the results from those some time tomorrow via my midwife. I'm sooooo tired now after what feels like such a long day. Hope everyone is doing better than me lol. Emsy i think it could be almost time for you!! xx


----------



## Emsy26

I might not be new to this ecossaise, but this pregnancy is so much more different to the other 3....in fact it couldn't be any more different. Only discovered this site with this pregnancy, so I'm now aware of absolutely everything! Think I'd rather be unaware...Lol.

Snetty...am I ok to say I'm so pleased it was a false alarm...I know we'd love our babies to come NOW, but at least they get to cook a lil longer. xx

Can't stop using the loo...No 2's...been about 4 times in the last hour...don't mean to sound crude but does it have to be diarrhea (sp?) or could the clear-out be normal stools? xx


----------



## ecossaise74

Welcome back Snetty!! Glad there's nothing serious, let us know the results tomorrow... Hope you won't be suffering like that for too long, I'm sure your LO won't be late, maybe even earlier than you think!! Get a lot of rest. and take care xx


----------



## ecossaise74

Emsy26 said:


> I might not be new to this ecossaise, but this pregnancy is so much more different to the other 3....in fact it couldn't be any more different. Only discovered this site with this pregnancy, so I'm now aware of absolutely everything! Think I'd rather be unaware...Lol.
> Can't stop using the loo...No 2's...been about 4 times in the last hour...don't mean to sound crude but does it have to be diarrhea (sp?) or could the clear-out be normal stools? xx

Lol for the new pregnancy, it's cool in a way, every pregnancy is like the first one isn't it?!! It's so unique as an experience!! I agree this forum is a blessing, most of the time lol!! 

For the diarrhea, that could a be a sign that your LO isn't far as it suppose to empty it before going in labour.... But could be your baby's head that was obstructing your bowel movement and now it's all clearing out, no??!


----------



## Emsy26

Could be....I think I can manage to wait another week, but then I'm definately going to be trying and hoping for him to come out. xx


----------



## classyburd

Couple of articles on the clary sage Emsy

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/454.html

https://ezinearticles.com/?4-Natural-Ways-to-Induce-Labor&id=473258


----------



## dannydustcart

OH MY GOD RASPBERRY LEAF TEA.. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

It was so bad it made me retch, even with sugar.

Maybe ill just stick to sex lol


----------



## Emsy26

Thankyou Classyburd, I will begin my hunt tomorrow. Lol xx


----------



## classyburd

Hey i just found a new use for my gym ball, to rest my swollen ankles up on :(


----------



## Emsy26

OoOoOo a gym ball........must get one of these too xox


----------



## classyburd

Tesco have them for £4, failing that Argos do them for £5


----------



## Emsy26

Got a tesco by me...will pop there 2moro! Hope they got some, what does it do anyways? How dumb do i sound. Lol xx


----------



## classyburd

You can use them before labour to ease backache by sitting and rocking on them.
You can also use it in early stages of labour 
https://www.exercise-ball-exercises.com/birth-ball.html

Also some other suggestions positions in labour, some look quite comical
https://transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/parented/pain/positions.htm


----------



## Gemma Lou

oh my goodness, just realised there are 77 may mummies due before me x


----------



## Emsy26

They do look funny, I want my OH to sit behind me during labour, but he said he wants to see whats going on...Guess when I'm in all that pain, I just want him to be there for me to get angry at :rofl:
Or just shower him with compliments and love you's, 
Or a bit of both :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

Me too gemma!! we could be waiting a while :p


----------



## baboo

Hey ladies!
I've not posted on here for a while! I hope everyone is well!, I had my 36 week growth scan and appointment today, both babies are still doing ok but their growth has tailed of a wee bit. I've been booked in for a sweep next Tuesday if I'm still here and if that doesn't work then they'll induce me.
Its all suddenly become very real lol!, but I can't wait to meet my twins!.
Congrats Plus 2!
xx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> OH MY GOD RASPBERRY LEAF TEA.. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> It was so bad it made me retch, even with sugar.
> 
> Maybe ill just stick to sex lol

I agree hun, the taste of it is quite grim. I only had a few cups and thought sod it, its vile lol xx

P.S. thanx for updating the girls before xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

baboo said:


> Hey ladies!
> I've not posted on here for a while! I hope everyone is well!, I had my 36 week growth scan and appointment today, both babies are still doing ok but their growth has tailed of a wee bit. I've been booked in for a sweep next Tuesday if I'm still here and if that doesn't work then they'll induce me.
> Its all suddenly become very real lol!, but I can't wait to meet my twins!.
> Congrats Plus 2!
> xx

Thats so exciting for you, wow, you now know that you are really close to meeting your babies! I bet time will fly by until next week.....

Is anybody else finding that time is going really quickly at the moment? I can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by compared to that first trimester where we were desperate to get to the first scan!

Hope you all have a good day today x:hug:


----------



## bethyb

yeah im getting lots of kicks in my ribs now that make me wince. I love the crazy movements though!!
those u of you that have a tens machine where did u get it from and how much did u pay for it?? need to sort one out next week!
Dont feel like my baby is ready to come yet, with zac I had a mad mad day the day before he was born where i met my friends for shopping and then to the pub with them in the evening followed by a curry so didnt hit my bed til about midnight and then woke at 6 with period pains and was in labour then..
Wonder if ill have a big spurt of energy again this time..
Right im gonna do the raspberry leaf tonight and ill be back to report..lol xxx


----------



## kmh2009

on the topic of raspberry leaf tea....its gross.yuk yuk but its quite bland i find so that it is drinkable (is that a real word?)
i dont like any hot drinks or tea or herbal tea, it just tastes like all other tea smells. 
i sit with a mug of RLT and a glass of squash or something and after a large mouthful of RLT i sip my squash, just for a nice after taste.

im getting so bored at home these days. wish i could think of something exciting to do
xx


----------



## bethyb

im driving myself mad doing jobs i so dont need to do lol


----------



## kmh2009

as for thos epositions for labour and birth, it seems the last place i would want to be for the second stage of labour is on a toilet!!

informative and amusing. thanks for posting
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Its funny isn't it, everyone has reccomended to me that if you want to go into labour then keep yourself really busy, however, on the other hand, you have everyone saying relax whilst you can because when little on comes along you won't have any time for yourself, so what do you do? Do you relax, or do you do all your spring cleaning????? I'm going for a healthy balance I think, 1-2 jobs a day max.........and trying to keep busy with friends so not just sat around at home all the time. why is it that 7 weeks seems so close but so far at the same time?


----------



## classyburd

Just had y midwife appointment this morning after feeling unwell yesterday.

She said BP is slightly up, she tested me when i walked through the door and it was 134/89, then retested it after she had examined me and it had gone down slightly to 121/82 so they said they will get me back next week to recheck this but she assured me it was nothing dangerous at this stage.

Urine was fine, babys HB was fine and he gave her a massive kick as she was feeling what position he was lying in. She did say though my bump is measuring slightly behind at 32cm but she said bump has to be about 2-3cm behind before they worry bout it.

Head is not engaged yet but is sat right at the brim so it could happen over the next days or so. He is obv head down with his back on my right side and bum in the air, that'll be why i keep getting this hard lump at the top of my bump hehehe.

Bloods at 30weeks came back fine so thats good. Bump just generally is feeling uncomfy today, like quite tender all over and it was so sore when she was feeling round for his position :(

just been told to take it easy and try and relax, easier said that done when the house is a tip hahaha.

Hope all you other May mummies are doing well today


----------



## Gemma Lou

wow, I've just been looking at the march mummies thread, only 6 babies out of 47 were late that have been recorded, why are we so obsessed with not being late! x


----------



## Emsy26

I was measuring 2 n half weeks behind last time I went to M/W, she obviously weren't concerened. Hope he's back on track when I go next week. 
Pains have almost gone away, but now I have a stinking cold!!
Time seems to be dragging for me....:cry:


----------



## classyburd

Awww as if being pregnant wasnt tiring enough, i think we shouldnt be allowed to get ill whilst being pregnant, we should be kept in a bubble or sommit lol

Hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## Emsy26

Yeah, we should, we should be exempt from all illnesses!!
I got so much work to do around the house too, just no energy to do it :(


----------



## magicvw

The don't bother Emsy! Get someone else to do it! xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Better get the kids aprons on then :rofl:
Really wanted OH to tke the day off work, but like he said we need all the money we can get xox


----------



## classyburd

I have just struggled round and tidied up and put a clothes wash on.

Least i dont have to worry about it getting messed up again today as only me here until later this evening and i shall just be sat on me ass all day now :)


----------



## Emsy26

I've put a load in wash too, although I got 2 rascals to run around after, they are only 5 & 6, but I'm finding them so annoying...they are only being kids but I just feel so rotten, guess I'm just expecting too much of them (to sit on sofa and watch tele all day). I feel so guilty that i'm not taking them out places during holidays, but I just haven't got the strength xox
Does that make me a bad mom? xx


----------



## DolceBella

Moment of truth... I've been getting a good amount of BH these days, especially at the end of my work shift. Checked myself last night and my outer cervix is already 1cm. (Yes, the self check was quite comical!) Anyway, I have a regular doc visit in an hour and we'll see what he says. I'll update you all when I get back.


----------



## classyburd

Self checkng of the cervix?? Ive never heard of this.

When does midwife start checkng things like that on a regular basis or do they not??


----------



## Emsy26

My M/W don't check anything, she's useless x
How do you self-check? Lol xx


----------



## classyburd

I had a diff midwife today and she did EVERYTHING, was so reassuring.

My normal midwife just does minimal, HB, urine, Bp and position


----------



## Emsy26

She does H/B, BP and I have to remind her to od urine. She doesn't check position of bubs, had to ask her last time and she said she couldn't feel him. x


----------



## Emsy26

Backpain....Stitch-like pain in side and sometimes stomach cramps....anyone else experiencing this? xx


----------



## classyburd

Am getting the period type stomach cramps today and my bump just feels generally tender :(

Also got a burning sensation in m groin and sides of bump :(


----------



## NatalieW

I think they only actually check the cervix when you are near your due date because they will offer you a sweep to get things moving..

The only things m/w's tend to check, is the growth of the bump, your blood pressure, urine and do blood tests and listen to use as about niggles!


----------



## DolceBella

Hey all, back from appt. Everything's good. The outer cervix is open a little bit like I thought, but it's closed tight by the baby's head. They usually don't check your cervix till around due date time, but I felt I needed one.

Anyway, I did a self check because I'm a Labor & Delivery nurse! :rofl: I wouldn't advise you all take my lead!


----------



## Emsy26

You got a great advantage there then dolcebella xox


----------



## DolceBella

Sometimes I wish I could just be blissfully naive! :)


----------



## dannydustcart

Blissful;ly nieve does sound like a good way to go about this.
I mean.. none of us would be worried if we didnt know what it would be like.

Sometimes i envy women who dont know there pregnant until the last minute!!


----------



## snettyb

I know what you mean hun but its a good job i did know i was pregnant coz i smoked 25-30 a day and drank like a fella on a weekend :rofl: I love my nights out! 

I have been like a woman possesed today, i have cleaned like a whirlwind! Sat on the sofa till about 11ish then went shopping then got the marigolds out and now my place is shining like a new penny! My wee man is at his granny's till tomorrow so i had loads of space to get the job done. I'm hiring a industrial carpet cleaner for bank holiday monday and my OH has had his arm twisted into cleaning the carpets for me :muaha: Now i feel like i can't sit still and i feel like no matter what i do i need to do more. I just keep battling through the painful tightenings and moving on to the next job. Anyone else really restless? I couldn't sleep last night or anything and its so not like me to not sleep, i litterally lay awake for 3 hours straight unable to get back to sleep :hissy: xx


----------



## Emsy26

I've got a bad cold today along with really horrile back-ache, so I must admit although I have loads to do, none of it has been done...I got no energy at all xox


----------



## ecossaise74

Wow so much to catch up since I went to bed at 5am lol!! Wish I could quote everybody and answer everything but I already forgot most of the 3 pages I just read (preggo brain)!!!

My poor Emzy, it's hard being pregnant when you already have children, lots of kisses!! 
I feel quite energetic, feel like a could run a marathon but I stay on my sofa all day, lol, maybe that's why I still have this energy because I don't spend it at all lol!! First pregnancy are really cool when you stay in a bubble!! I don't do anything except dinner, hubby took over now!! He only cares that me and bubs are healthy!!! I guess I could clean up but can't be ask lol, I'm growing someone lol!!

Next m/w app tomorrow, will ask her to do all the checks, it's time I know how he's growing!!! It's a new m/w so surely she'll be better lol!!
Hope everyone is ok today?! xxx


----------



## Emsy26

I just wish I could press pause on everything, so I could get some sleep. If only huh? Lol x


----------



## ajarvis

oh wow a self check. don't think I could convince myself to go through the struggle :p

My doctor doesn't do internals until closer to due date - I had one last time due to uncomfortable BH as she just wanted to make sure it was all closed etc. still and it was. But normally nothing - and I'm more than OK with that :p

I also think that we should be exempt from sickness while pregnant - and I'm feeling a cold coming on as I type unfortunately.

Have my ultrasound tomorrow so that should be fun and I'll be 33 weeks. I think it's finally dawned on OH that this baby will be here very soon. I have a problem with our neighbours who are always at our house - as in every day - and this weekend he finally told them it has to stop. YAY! They haven't been up since Saturday which is awesome.

Hmm. other than that same old stuff here - kinda hard to believe it's already April 8th though. One more month and I'm done work!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella said:


> Moment of truth... I've been getting a good amount of BH these days, especially at the end of my work shift. Checked myself last night and my outer cervix is already 1cm. (Yes, the self check was quite comical!) Anyway, I have a regular doc visit in an hour and we'll see what he says. I'll update you all when I get back.

No way, I've never heard of self check! I wouldn't know what it was to start with let alone if it had changed! Good Luck x :hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella said:


> Hey all, back from appt. Everything's good. The outer cervix is open a little bit like I thought, but it's closed tight by the baby's head. They usually don't check your cervix till around due date time, but I felt I needed one.
> 
> Anyway, I did a self check because I'm a Labor & Delivery nurse! :rofl: I wouldn't advise you all take my lead!

That explains it, ah, you'll know exactly what to expect then when the time comes x


----------



## Emsy26

Sorry for all these 'has anyone experienced this' questions but when I go to loo for a pee, when I wipe the loo roll seems to be a strange colour, like my pee has got alot darker or something. I don't drink alot of water, but I drink plenty of juice and not much caffeine.
Anyone else experienced this? Lol xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm sorry to ask such a gross question, but has anybody noticed they are going to number 2's more.........sorry.........before being pregnant, I would only go about once a week, since being pregnant I have gone at least once every two days.........however, the last couple of days I have gone 2-3 times a day, and as soon as I have to go, I have to go if you get my drift! I'm just not used to it at all, find it strange. sorry to ask such a question! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

ooh, 2 toilet questions in a row!


----------



## Emsy26

:rofl:
You gotta ask haven't you gemmalou. Lol.
in answer to your question, I went at least 4 times in an hour y'day, I'm finding I'm going alot more often. Must be LO's pressing down on all our bits xox


----------



## DolceBella

I don't think I go more often, but it's definately.... looser...(TMI).:rofl:


----------



## Gemma Lou

snap x


----------



## DolceBella

It's really quite annoying! I have to use wipes all the time!


----------



## Gemma Lou

we lose all pride and dignity during pregnancy don't we!!!!!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

I was really hoping that my iron supplement would help with that, but no.


----------



## magicvw

I've been constipated for the entire pg! :( Used to be regular as clockwork but now it's a right old effort! 

I've still got bags of energy despite having a 2 year old on my hands too! I was thinking today how amazingly comfortable I am this time round, as with LO being breech her head was stuck under my ribs and it was so bloody uncomfortable, this feels like a breeze! (Sure I'm tempting fate by writing that! :dohh:)

Planning to get the garden sorted out at our school (DH and I run a private language school) tomorrow as spring has sprung and it's all gone a bit wild, got to pick up new ID cards for us all from immigration and will try and fit in a mate for a coffee too. I feel like I've got to do as much as possible while I have this energy as it's not going to last is it!

:hugs: to all of you who are feeling crappy - won't be long now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

You must be nesting!


----------



## ecossaise74

I also have weird bowel movements, one day I'll go 3 times then I won't go for 2 days... Just LO playing with my inside I think!! Yep nesting is strong lol, I'm thinking the cleaning spring isn't helping, it's twice nesting instinct... I don't think I'll be cleaning my house this strong if it was mid november lol!! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

wishing samantha_sarah all the best for her induction tomorrow, another may mummy! x


----------



## Emsy26

All the best Sam xoxoxox


----------



## Emsy26

OMG.....I feel awful. I can't stop sneezing, my nose is sore and my eyes are so droopy!
Every lil movement LO makes hurts....
Sorry Girls I'm just a whinge bag today :blush:


----------



## bethyb

magic im the same.. I keep doing stuff as I think my energy wont last but ive been like this since about 20 weeks!! Im just a little slower now but still obsessive about cleaning and being organised.
Went upto the park this afternoon with my little man and he had a kick about and then a walk on the seafront with my oh this afternoon so bit of a lazy day really although came home and did my ironing and randomly washed my back door. LOL
I was thinking of having my bedroom carpet steam cleaned but I read somewhere about a link to cot death, not sure how much truth is in that or how much before baby its safe to do, so I decided it can wait til next year as im just being a cleaning freak :)
BTW not trying to frighten you, im just paranoid!
Dont feel im anywhere near ready popping yet although have had some slight period type pains but they dont last long.
I also have a darker tissue after a wee and i drink at least 2l of water a day so just think its a pregnancy thing. as for number twos, im little and more often hahaaha nice.
just think everythings being pushed on isnt it?!
still having mad mad dreams, they are so crazy!!
Hope ur ok emz and no ur not a bad mum, its tough keeping them entertained when ur backs hurting and ur tired :)
Hugs xxx


reading that i gotta say I so have a pregnancy brain on. I jump from thing to another! LOL


----------



## Gemma Lou

I felt awful yesterday too cos I felt like all I did was whinge........I had a really uncomfortable day yesterday with LO wriggling around, I was really acidic (as I seem to be every day now), and I felt extremely guilty for wishing time away. I should be thinking about keeping little one cooking for another 4 weeks at least, and here I am wishing time away.:dohh:

It was really funny this morning, I woke up at 4 am and thought my OH was tapping me, I lay there for about 3 mins, then I said "What, why are you tapping me" to which he woke up and said he wasn't, it was little one giving me a good kicking on the inside, so obviously it was time to get up and have a wee and it wanted to let me know!:rofl:

Got my first antental class today on breast feeding.........seems strange they put that first before pain relief class, labour and birth class and then what to expect with becomming parents. I guess its incast you are early so you know what to do!

Hope you all have a good day........:happydance:

Oh, is anyone finding they are losing their appetite now? I really struggle with an evening meal but then wake up early feeling starving!:blush:

x:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

same gemma lou,

yesterday i had a nice lunch but then couldnt eat my evening meal. Woke up this morning hungry though. Feel pretty off my food really. you know when you just dont feel right but you cant pinpoint what it is?

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thats exactly how it is, i generally don't feel myself, feel very tired, and almost down, think its just because I am waiting to meet little one. By 9 pm each night I feel pretty much ready for bed. Feel like a right bore to my hubs x


----------



## kmh2009

yeh almost feeling down is right. not long left now i hope. hang on there chicky xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thanks, you too x


----------



## snettyb

I'm the same Gemma Lou, i was eating LOADS a few weeks ago but now i'm even forgetting to eat. I keep waking up at around 3am ish starving and can't get back to sleep. 

Feel the need to clean again today, even tho it was all done yesterday but i think i'm just going to have to do it all over agin to settle the urge.

Hope us may mams have a better day today than yesterday. And my thoughts go out to samantha_sarah today :) xx


----------



## Taurustot09

all the best to sam today xxx hope everyone feels better soon,:hugs::hugs:
i dont know where my energy is coming from..but making the most of it while it lasts! :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck Sam xoxox

I have no appettite, I can't manage a proper meal, just snack all day.
I'm still feeling crappy...Have no energy but I guess that's colds for ya.
Hopefully I'll feel better in the next day or two.

Hope the rest of the May Mummies feel good xoxox


----------



## baboo

good luck sam!
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Been having tightenings every half hour, when it happens, get an ache at bottom of tummy and it goes round to my back. Its not overly painful but I know its there IKWIM xx


----------



## DolceBella

Do you think something's happening?


----------



## bethyb

im still eating like a pig... great :)


----------



## Emsy26

I'm just jotting the times down at mo, see if it turns into anything. My SIL was having the same for a few days then it stopped, could be baby messing with my head. the pain is copeable, just feels more uncomfy than my normal BH's xox


----------



## DolceBella

Drink lots of fluids and try to rest up!


----------



## dannydustcart

just reminds me of how close we all are.. one by one... we are ticking down.
Does anyone know how sams getting on?


----------



## DolceBella

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Emsy26

haven't heard anything, think it would be AG who updates us. x

Pains have settled for now, can feel myself burning up though, with headache and earache xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Maybe you have a virus ... have you got plenty of paracetmols?

I got some contractions and pains a couple of weeks ago and i had a virus that effected my eyes, nose and throat..


----------



## Emsy26

I don't have paracetomal, never been a big painkiller fan, always dealt with the pain...except labour pain. Lol.

Should I see a doctor if its a virus or will it go as quick as it come? xx


----------



## classyburd

Doctors dont usually give you anything for a virus, just tell you to rest and keep hydrated.
I got told i prob had a virus at my midwife app yesterday, just because i was knackered and BP was slightly raised. I mean HELLO FFS i am pregnant!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had a text from Sam around lunchtimeish, she had her induction start at 10.30am. Havent heard anything since though.


----------



## ajarvis

Hopefully Sam's induction goes well!! We're all getting so close :) 

Emsy - I hope it's not baby playing around with you! Maybe you'll have your LO Sooner than later!

Had my ultrasound today and he's measuring normal. His abdomen is measuring a couple weeks ahead, but the rest is spot on for 33 weeks!

It's now official my last day of work is May 8, 2009 :) A week of holidays and then Maternity leave starts! So now there is less than 20 working days to go.


----------



## bethyb

Im enjoying not working now, I cleaned the house AGAIN today and painted my living room rad as oh didnt think it needed it...what does he know LOL
Just thinking now of getting a few clothes for when i have baby as I had about three things that fitted me when i had zac and im so not gonna put my maternity stuff on, thats depressing! :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

has anyone noticed any discomfort in their boney bits in their bottoms, think its the coxics?


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi girls! Hope Sam is fine with beautiful LO.... My appetite is the same, I just snack all day on cream crackers LOL, can't eat much now!! Feeling uncomfortable today :-(
I just can't wait to see my LO, wishing I was 37 weeks so I could wish that without feeling guilty because it's too soon for him lol!!! xx


----------



## MrsTatty

All my shipping arrived from the UK today (I recently moved overseas with hubbies work). I now have my pram and a nearly all my baby stuff and I am silly excited. Mom and dad are flying out next week with the rest. 

Have been unpacking for a couple of hours but am done in now so a sit down and a cuppa are on the cards.


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats to Sam xoxox

She was due the same day as me, I hope the end is near for me, hs movements are starting to hurt so much now, and still getting contraction type pains, but nothing regular xox


----------



## danapeter36

Congrats to Sam, and hope you all start popping soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations sam..

We didnt have this many bubas till near the END of march :rofl: x


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Sam!!

I'm at work right now... After this shift, only 6 more shifts/2 weeks to go!


----------



## Gemma Lou

COngratulations Sam...............who will be next??????????????? x


----------



## dannydustcart

I was wondering that Gemma.. its getting exciting now !


----------



## dannydustcart

hope its me!


----------



## DolceBella

Is anyone further along than you Danny?


----------



## classyburd

Aww congrats Sam, cant wait to see pics of Ruby


----------



## Arcanegirl

dannydustcart said:


> hope its me!


Or me :lol:
Ill race you :p


----------



## DolceBella

Haha! That's right! You guys are tied!


----------



## baboo

congratulations sam!
x


----------



## Taurustot09

congrats sam!! ooooh exciting us early may mummies are well on the way!:happydance:


----------



## snettyb

Gemma Lou said:


> has anyone noticed any discomfort in their boney bits in their bottoms, think its the coxics?

Me Gemma, have done for weeks now. Me, my OH and my little dude go to the pub most sunday afternoons but i can't stay long these days coz my tail bone ends up in agony after so long sitting up straight. Its becoming a real pain actually coz it starts to hurt if i'm sitting at the table too long doing activities with my son too. Not long to go now tho xx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> hope its me!

Not before me lady :rofl: I'm so done with this pregnancy now, specially since the sickness is back! Come on ickle baby, stop teasing me with pains and come out!! lol 

Over the moon for sam like, i can't wait to see some pics of little ruby :) xx


----------



## Monkeh

Aww congrats Sam! :D 

Can't wait to see piccies either :)


----------



## kmh2009

congrats Sam. so excting. just a few more weeks ladies. 

enjoy your easter weekends
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter, got my inlaws up this weekend to entertain! x


----------



## AubreyK80

YAY congrats sam :)


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Sam... what a nice weight as well!!!


----------



## tropicana

congrats to sam :D

-------------------------

maybe TMI iduno but ive been gettin this pain in my woowoo every time baby moves now its like when u have those stingy wees :blush: well that after feeling is what im getting all the time if you get what i mean, and i mentiond it to MW she said nothing about it just carried on writing in my measurments.. and i hate mivering so i didnt ask again just wondering if anyone else gets this feeling and knows what it is?? :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

I have those, and apparently is because baby is head down and could be leaning on a nerve...


----------



## tropicana

ahh thanks! its just a shock when it happens and i end up embarrasing myself by jumping up or making oof sounds when around people!


----------



## bethyb

congrats sam :) 
yeah i get those funny pains too. sometimes it makes me feel like i need a wee for a few seconds.
u know i dont want it to be me next, im really attached to my bump and im gonna miss it, im not afraid of being a mum cuz im a mummy already and im not worried about the birth cuz well I know I can do it, ive done it once before :) but its such a special time im going to miss this huge bump, i wanted it to be like this right back in first tri and well although i cant wait to snuggle with my little baby im going to miss it being me and bubs.. me and bump :)


----------



## classyburd

Im not going to miss my bump at all, its soo uncomfy and stops me doing everything. Is it bad for me to think like that?


----------



## leighbaby

classyburd said:


> Im not going to miss my bump at all, its soo uncomfy and stops me doing everything. Is it bad for me to think like that?


I think I feel the same...I want my baby and a comfy tummy!


----------



## DolceBella

I'm uncomfortable often, but I'll definately miss my bump. I love being pregnant.


----------



## dannydustcart

I think i will miss my bump too... but i have had enough.

also, ive had a cleanign bug today.. dunno if im nesting but defiantly cleaning..
Ive not been in the housework mood for weeks until today.

I think my bump has dropped too, although theres not enough pressure on my bladder to be engaged!
Milk has not returned and boobs are still bigger but deflated! 
No pains like everyone else!

All this waiting is driving me bonkers,.


----------



## Gemma Lou

As much as I am uncomfortable lots, I think I will miss little one playing around in my tummy, I'll miss evenings of holding my bumpy and feeling it all wriggling around. I especially like the mornings when I feel it gradually wake up and it loves shower time!!!!

However, I really want to meet my little baby now! I can't wait to see it, especially not knowing the gender! 

I have also had the cleaning bug today and have done stupid things like washing cupboard doors, I haven't done that in the whole time that we have lived here!

I too have had those funny feelings down below, and it feels like the need to wee for a couple of seconds, I have also had odd uncomfortable twinges too........looking forward to the midwife on tuesday to see if the baby is beginning to engage or not, fingers crossed! x


----------



## ecossaise74

I will miss my baby moving in my tummy, but having a healthy body with which I can bend, run, have sex and everything!!!
Even if I have this really strong bond with my bump, it's nothing compare to how strong I want to hold, see and meet my LO!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Sam!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Do you think I could manage to walk around Washington DC for a couple days. My friend is taking her kids for some sight-seeing and asked if I wanted to go too. I would really love to, but I know I contract a lot when I walk a lot at work. I can't decide...


----------



## kmh2009

i spent 5 minutes in town yesterday and had to leave a shop and go and sit down. Too hot, dizzy and felt sick. 
i do love DC though DolceBella, maybe if theres kids you will be able to go slow and take your time. Hope you have fun if you do decide to go
xx


----------



## Taurustot09

I will really miss my precious bump and cuddling up with DH of an evening and bonding with her together, i am very lucky as not really uncomfortable, i love being pregnant, only have achy legs during the night. but at the stage now where i want my baby so much, want to meet her, cherish her, just cant wait! :happydance:..have a feeling she will be here in a week or two and its mega exciting:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Emsy26

Hi Girls, well my cold is settling down, now come the coldsores that I get everytime I have a cold.
Still getting painful tightenings but they so irregular I gave up timing them.
His movements are getting pretty solid too, feels like he is all bones, limbs here, limbs there, he pokes them so far out it hurts!

I can't walk too far these days either, can't stay in a shop as I start to sweat and get all panicky, feel like I'm going to faint, which is horrible when on your own. xx

Hope everyones doing good, and enjoying last few weeks of pregnancy xx


----------



## ajarvis

I'd personally go sight seeing, and just rest when needed. I contract alot lately when walking too so annoying :p

But I'm buying a zoo membership for me and DS once I go on Mat leave in 27 days :D then I'll be walking alot so just taking a lot of breaks.


----------



## Twist

Good Morning all, hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.

My DH was really sick yesterday with a stomach flu and isn't quite over it yet, I seem to have an awful cold with a really bad cough,... sooooo... lot's of fun around our place...

I have been having a LOT of pain in my groin muscle on the right side, I think I actually pulled this muscle about 5 weeks ago (during sex:blush:) and now it keeps flarring up with heat, pain and swelling from time to time, especially after walking or standing for long periods, I think the baby is resting her head on that side as well which also seems to agrivate it, but lately it has been so bad and I am getting worried about how it will feel when I go into labour. Right now it is bad and every time I cough I feel like I am ripping my groin in two, oh, and the other day my right ankle and foot swelled up really bad, I am guessing from all the pressure from baby on that side... sorry for the rant, just feeling sore and crappy with this cold.

And it is so nice out!!!!! I want to get out and go for a walk or something but can hardly walk, as well as just plain crappy feeling...

:hissy:

Good news thought... I'm 34 weeks today!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats on 34 weeks hunny xox

Sorry your feeling crappy hun, I've felt crappy for a few days too. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats on 34 weeks Twist. I'm right behind you!


----------



## ajarvis

yay. 34 weeks lol. I'm right behind you guys too. Seems so close now when you say 6 weeks eh? I have to paint my whole house in the next 6 weeks, buy a crib, a dresser, and a stroller. 

Who has their hospital bags packed? I just thought of it this morning - I have NOTHING for mine yet :p

I am such a procrastinator!


----------



## classyburd

I was supposed to be packing mine today but got diverted hahaha


----------



## Twist

I have a hospital bag "list",... does that count lol. But not started packing it yet, mainly because 1. I need to wash all the baby stuff I am going to bring, and 2. as far as the clothes for me... well, if I pack what I will need it will pretty much leave me with nothing to wear for the next 6 weeks!! I swear I am (again) running out of things that fit, especially around my big belly, shirts, pants, underwear you name it, but I refuse to buy more clothing for what might only be another few weeks.


----------



## magicvw

AH yes I have a bag list! I've bought one or two bits but nothing has actually gone inside the bag yet! I can't think what to do for clothes either - the weather is changing a lot at the mo and I don't have enough clothes to pack loads of stuff. I think I'll just stuff clothes in at the last minute!


----------



## NatalieW

I've got mine packed... only cos I go in hospital in 10 days...


----------



## lesleyann

ive not done mine yet because i still need to buy some of them oh so sexy big knickers lmao :rofl:


----------



## holden_babez

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE....

My hospital bag is packed as I had a scare on thursday and ended up in hospital with monitors on... but all is okay now... Chelsea and I are back at home and fine... FX she stays put for at least another week or two until we are full term, but if she doesnt... everything is ready anyway...

Hope everyone has a lovely day...

S & C xx
35+2


----------



## classyburd

Finally got round to washing all of Archies 0-3 clothes n prep and put them in his waldrobe, oh my word, he spoilt!!!!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0323.jpg

Also one of my cats, playing at beng a baby!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0328.jpg
yes she only has 3 legs before people get confused lol


----------



## BabeeAngel

I haven't got my bag even close to started yet ... I really gotta do that... I kinda know what I will be putting in it, just have to buy a few thing... 
I did however get the baby room painted! WOO!


----------



## tropicana

my aunt bought me a weekend case a few week back but ive still not started on it, i dont even know what i need to take- pretty clueless about everything to be honest


----------



## dannydustcart

I got that if i pack my clothes ill have nothing to wear problem! Only have three changes of clothes that fit now.
Im offically safe to deliver at home from today so thats what I am hoping for now. Then i wont need by bag. 
But i have one incase i get transferred in!

happy easter everyone


----------



## dannydustcart

Also one of my cats, playing at beng a baby!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0328.jpg
yes she only has 3 legs before people get confused lol[/QUOTE]

awwwwwwwww


----------



## NatalieW

classy, that is such a gorgeous cat!!! I think my two think i'm growing their baby, won't leave me alone!!!

I've hardly got any baby clothes, just waiting for her arrival then I'm sure we'll get plenty!!

Happy Easter... really wish I could eat the chocolate


----------



## ecossaise74

Happy Easter!! 
I did pack my bag but same as a lot of you, I didn't put my clothes in it only have one outfit left lol!!
35 weeks today  2 weeks before I start to shout at him so he gets out lol!!
Girls, we don't need chocolate eggs... Think about it, we are the eggs, all round with the surprise inside!!! 
Hope everyone is having a good WE. xxx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> I got that if i pack my clothes ill have nothing to wear problem! Only have three changes of clothes that fit now.
> Im offically safe to deliver at home from today so thats what I am hoping for now. Then i wont need by bag.
> But i have one incase i get transferred in!
> 
> happy easter everyone

:happydance: congrats on being full term hun :happydance:


----------



## dannydustcart

I know its great, your only a few days behind me snetty.. now its time to step up the eviction process... I really want my baby now. 
NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW... or this week.

Im having a hissy fit


----------



## NatalieW

I've started my eviction Danny but not budging yet!!


----------



## DolceBella

Happy Easter all!

Congrats on the new full-term crew! :)


----------



## lisaandsprog

*can i join? Im due 23rd may  *


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome To BnB Lisa xox
And Congrats xx


----------



## lisaandsprog

*Thanks emsy *


----------



## Emsy26

Well the April Babies seem to be popping out pretty quick now....

I know some of the May Mommies have give birth already... let's now hope that some us other May Mums can get going...

Don't know about anybody else but I am so desperate to get my body back, and have my lil guy here xox


----------



## NatalieW

I'm just bored of being pregnant I think... and I want to meet little one...


----------



## Emsy26

May sound bad, but I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy at all. It's been like one constant illness for me. Everytime I've got rid of one thing another has popped up. And being pregnant, you are limited as to what you can do about it. xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

lisaandsprog said:


> *can i join? Im due 23rd may  *


Added :D


----------



## magicvw

lisaandsprog said:


> *can i join? Im due 23rd may  *

Hi and welcome! :hugs: Are you on team pink, or just like the colour?! :D


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Lisaandsprog! 

Congrats to the full term ladies :)

I said to DH the other day that I could be as close as 3.5 weeks away and that kind of left him speechless :p

took my little boy swimming on Saturday for a few hours and wiped us both out lol. Was a little sore yesterday, but had a blast. I'm really looking forward to having a year off with them!! I have like 18 work days to go!! 

As for the bag I "think" I've picked out the one I'm going to use... does that count for anything?


----------



## NatalieW

Oh anything wipes me out now, I quite enjoy my afternoon naps now!!!

Does it out if your DH does the nesting for you?!??


----------



## MrsHF

Hi ladies,

Can I join you too, I'm Heather, 36 and pregnant with 3rd child, have 1 of each team already (ds age 14 and dd age 5). Don't know the flavour of this one yet but I suspect pink. Am due on 29th May.

Thanks

h xx

33+3


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome to BnB Mrs HF xox

And Congrats on the bump xx


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome MrsHF!


----------



## tropicana

hello welcoem ^^

today iduno whats wrong with me i just want to drink lotsss had a litre of orange, 2 pint glass of vimto and i still want to drink i just dont know what and im getting bad cravings for dove soap again its driving me crazy!


----------



## Emsy26

Coldsores are getting me down, really bad.
Getting crampy pains in my lady parts, I'm exhausted. :cry:
Feel like I'm totally p'ing OH off at night, as I keep getting up due to blocked nose and toilet runs. He says I'm not:cry:, but can't help thinking I am.

Like you tropicana, I'm also drinking loads.....just not the water I'm supposed to be. 
Not eating very well either, so I guess as long as I keep my fluid intake up, I should b ok xx


----------



## Emsy26

Sorry bout the lil moan, just feeling a bit crappy today, in fact have done for the past week or so xx


----------



## ajarvis

awww. Hope you feel better soon - it'll at least only be another few weeks! You're almost there!


----------



## Emsy26

Feels like months away.... a day seems to last forever. xox


----------



## amelia222

:hugs: emsy

I've been getting crampy pains on and off for the last 3 days...not fun. I really hope this doesn't go on for another 3 weeks for either of us. Maybe mine will come on my birthday in two days!!!


----------



## magicvw

:wave: Hi MRS HF! 

Keep your chins up girls! Not long to go now! :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

welcome lisaandsprog and mrs HF.:)
Had a wonderful weekend, this time last year id just had a miscarriage so wonderful to be a walking egg this easter :)
still feeling good, although more of the sqirmy bladder movements, was having cuddles with my oh this morning and baby was kicking away at him, aww was lovely.
Still nesting although im so slow!! I painted again in my garden today as I hadnt got round to painting the side of the patio and it takes me so long to do anything and my back hurts when i bend too much but wanna get everything done before baby..
Brought a few baggy vest tops and some new leggings for when baby is born, I really dont wanna look like crap when people come to see baby and i know im not going to snap back into shape, took me months at the gym last time! So hard looking for a few bits and not being able to try them on!
Have u girls missed clothes shopping? get too tired now to go for a hectic mission in the shops!


----------



## bethyb

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## massacubano

ugh wish I was due may 3rd... lol was with my K... have a bit more... funny how many of you are due on my old edd.. :)


----------



## magicvw

bethyb - I have totally missed shopping! The shops are full of skimpy summer things already here and I'm dying to be able to wear them! I've no idea what kind of size I'm going to be after the birth though, so no point in buying anything just yet I suppose :(


----------



## Emsy26

Y u lost ur tickers magic? xx


----------



## amelia222

I've so wanted to buy pretty summer clothes when I see them in the stores but I have no clue what size I will be after.

But, I did get a nice surprise yesterday. It's starting to warm up here so I pulled out some of my old summer things to see if any of the even come close to fitting :rofl: and one pair of shorts actually still fits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can do up the zipper and button!!!!!!! They're not nearly as loose as they used to be but I was in shock. :happydance:

So then I had to go trying all of my pre-preggo jeans and such.....and all of them fit except the button won't do up because my bump is in the way.

Oh and I just finally posted bump pics from the last few months.....and to think I thought I was bug way back in december :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

Thats the whole key to me - if you can put on the pre-preggo clothes, but not do them up because of the bump. That means the weight gain hasn't been to crazy :p 

I am going to stop eating junk food come 37 weeks. Kind of start pre baby being born eating healthy! Then it won't be such a drastic change once baby is here... at least that's the plan :p (I say as I eat easter chocolate lol)


----------



## bethyb

yeah ive been thinking that, ive been eating choclate cuz its easter but im planning on starting post baby diet a few weeks early - I say diet but I dont mean diet as im breastfeeding just cutting down on the rubbish, being pregnant makes me snack though!
My jeans dont fit at all. they go up but the zipper wont even meet but as I said before with a lot of work it does come off, everyone is different though and breast feeding def helps lose the pounds!
Yeah keep seeing bits id love pre pregnancy, def wanna go on a mission in the summer/Autumn as i dont want to buy too many fat clothes!! Im just loving the baggy tops about now perfect for hiding my deflated belly! LOL
MMM radox bath is calling me!!!


----------



## magicvw

God I'd be too scared to try on any of my pre-pg clothes! 

Emsy - yeah they deleted my siggie :cry: cos it was too big :( But I just spent a happy half hour making a new one! :D


----------



## magicvw

AJarvis - your Julian must be about the same age as my LO - she's 3 on 2nd July. When is he 3? :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

34 weeks today! :happydance: Finally ordered myself a birthing ball.. should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## magicvw

DolceBella said:


> 34 weeks today! :happydance: Finally ordered myself a birthing ball.. should be here on Wednesday.

Me too! Wonder why my EDD isn't the same? :confused:


----------



## DolceBella

May 26th would make you 33+6 today.


----------



## DolceBella

Your due date is a Tuesday, so every Tuesday you change weeks.


----------



## daniandbaby

hi guysss, may 24th here yay me


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome!


----------



## Gemma Lou

There is no way I would fit into any of my pre preg trousers....although I don't seem to have put any weight on in my face and arms etc, I have put weight on in my legs, that was one of the first things I noticed, haven't got a clue what size I will be afterwards, but I doubt I'll be back in my size 10's! 
Hope everyone has had a lovely Easter.
x x x 
WELCOME TO THE NEW MAY MUMMIES WHO HAVE JOINED US THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## holden_babez

welcome to the newbies...

Ladies...For the past few days I have had a blocked nose and it is driving me insane as vicks etc are not working for it.... I have heard this might be a sign of labour's clear out!!

Is it?

My kids and hubby are not sick and I dont have anything else that resembles a cold or flu... no headaches, running nose, sore throat, nothing.... JUST a blocked nose...

hmmmm

Thanks in advance....

S & C xx
35+4


----------



## DolceBella

Hmmm... I've never heard of a blocked nose being a labor sign. Anyone else??


----------



## bethyb

npt heard that either. on the morning i started labour i was sick after lunch and had a clearout on the toliet LOL but no cold, so not sure hun.
off to get some zzzs. tiredness getting me!!


----------



## amelia222

Welcome to all the new may mummies!!!

holden_babez - I have been blowing my nose constantly for the last 5 months, so not sure if it's a sign of labor or not.....hopefully for you is a sign that things will happen soon.

I'm off for a nap too :sleep:


----------



## holden_babez

Thanks for the replies ladies... I didnt think it was either... I just must be one of the unlukcy ones out of my family who has happened to get sick this close to the end of my pregnancy...

Oh well.. not to worry... Thanks again


----------



## magicvw

I had a loo "clean out" before no.1 made her appearance but like amelia my nose has been full of all sorts of crap for months, so I don't think that'll be a sign for me!

Dolcebella - I think the difference is because of our time zones - you're in the States and I'm in Eastern Europe so there's a big difference! xxx


----------



## snettyb

:happydance: 37 weeks today, FULL TERM!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsTatty

Me too snettyb - how exciting is that!


----------



## snettyb

MrsTatty said:


> Me too snettyb - how exciting is that!

YEY FOR US!! :wohoo:


----------



## dannydustcart

Congrats Snetty


----------



## dannydustcart

and to you to mrs tatty


----------



## NatalieW

Yay... more May mummies who are full term!!! We just need to start getting them out now!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm not sure if I might be losing my plug............I noticed when I went to the toilet in the night that there was a "lump" of almost (sorry) snotty stuff on the side of the toilet..........I thought nothing of it, then this morning when I went for a wee......I had the same sort of stuff on the tissue when I wiped. Without sounding gross it was like you get when you're starting a cold.
The only thing I was wondering is if you can only lose it when the babies head has engaged as the last couple of weeks I have had lots of different sensations down there. I spoke to the midwife at the antenatal class and she said it sounded like it could be the baby engaging. I have my midwife appointment today so will hopefully find out if little one is deciding to get a bit closer to coming out to meet us!
Has anyone else had this and do you think it sounds like the plug?
Hope you are all ok. I noticed April Babies thread has got a countdown clock until the end of April, not long left to go, then its going to be us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## kmh2009

congrats on full term ladies. eviction processes beginning?

my car died this weekend so im pretty much stuck in the house all day every day apart from maybe a small walk around the block.no looking forward to it. 
cant wait to meet my gorgeous little man
xx


----------



## tropicana

i had cramp all down the left side of my tummy this morning, it lasted about 2minutes but my tummy didnt go hard or anything it was horrible! and really hurt- afterwards thinking about it and how it would be nothing compaired to when baby decides to come ive decided to not try and get him out now lol and he can stay in for as long as he wants :D


----------



## Taurustot09

think i maybe close..bursting with energy today..had the biggest clearout/cleaning/ect/ and my first dream of my baby girl last night yay! had both my DS's at 38 weeks and DD at 37 weeks so we never know :) there again may still be here on my due date:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dannydustcart

I wish mine was ready.. ive got no milk. barely any Bh's..
:( I think im going the same way as with my DD. She went two weeks over and i was induced and it still took a further two days to get out out after that it was awful.
Keep your fingers crossed for me that this doesnt happen again :( sniff sniff


----------



## classyburd

I know i still have min of 2ish weeks to wait but im ready anytime now i swear, am so uncomfy :(


----------



## Emsy26

M/W appt today.......again she was very behind in seeing her appts!

Baby measuring in at 34 weeks..I'm 37 tomoro..is this ok you think or sould I be worried?
(M/W don't seem to be, but she is useless).
Also asked what position LO is in, she said she thinks he is head down but she not 100% sure, then writes in my ntes, he may be BREECH.........WTF? Does she know what shes doing or nt??
Good Job. I'm going to see consultant at hospital tomorrow, hopefully I'll get more answers xx

Hope everyone else having a good day so far xx


----------



## tropicana

she might not of wanted to get you worried as your close now, though my mw said they can be head down then decide to flip around and then back just in time


----------



## Twist

What a night,

So I have been feeling sick all weekend with a headcold cough and diarhhea, and yesterday I was doing my fetal movement counts and she was really slugish and I only got 3 in two hours (normally I can get 6 in one minute or at most in 20 minutes) so we called the nurses reg and they said to go in and get monitored, so we went into hospital last night abotu 7:00. Of course as soon as they hooked me up the LO started jumping around like crazy, they monitored for about an hour and said her heartbeat and movements looked fine and they "would " send me home except that the monitor also showed that i was getting a lot of regular contractions????? I could feel them, but they weren't overly uncomfortable. They thought it might be pre labour brought on by being dehydrated from being sick so they pumped two bags of IV fluid into me hoping that that would make them stop but 6 hours later they were still coming as strong and as regular (about 10 an hour). Basically in the end they said they didn't know what was going on, could be in pre labour, could just be a "phase" my uterus is going through, but said I could go home as the contractions wern't causing my cervix to change at all, and just said that if they get more intense to go back...

Very confused now... how could I not know I was having 10 contractions an hour??? Now I feel even less sure about what it will fee like when it is the real thing.... so confusing...

Not sure what else to do so I am going to work now... only got home at 2AM so only about 3 and a half hours sleep... this should be fun.


----------



## kmh2009

lots of period type cramps and have been to the toilet 3 times so far today...i wonder....


----------



## classyburd

Yes i have the bad period type cramping and aching legs, if i wasnt pregnant, id be convinced AF was on way.
Ive also been loo couple of times today which for me at mo is strange as i struggle to go couple times a week at mo
Also cant get comfy anywhere what so ever, dont help we only got 2 seater couches so i cant even spread out properly :(

Might get hot water bottle for cramps


----------



## Emsy26

I've been getting crampies too, alot of pressure in hoo-hah and rear aswell. 
If they BH's they really uncomfortable.
I only have 2 seaters too classy, fall asleep on them, wake up feeling like a banana! Lol xx


----------



## daniandbaby

I get the achy legs bad at night *sigh*


----------



## classyburd

I cant even get comfy to fall alseep emsy, if i curlt he wrong way, then Archie lets me know about it with a sharp jab to my bits or ribs.
Been wee'in alot today too which is strange for me, i mean im usually on the throne every hour but only a trickle, now its like a proper wee 

WOW


----------



## Emsy26

Wish when I dragged myself up the stairs it was for a wee worth doing, mine r trickles, not even trickles, few drops, it seems so pointless....but if I don't feels like my bladder is gonna pop!
xx


----------



## classyburd

Its only today i have felt my loo trips have been worthwhile, havnt really been drinking anymore than usual either. Maybe baby is just playing games with me bladder.

Anyone got any tips for achey calfs/shins :(


----------



## Emsy26

Nope, sorry hun xox

Achey backs? My back is constanly hurting now.

Does anyne know if bubs is ok measuring 3 weeks behind. MIL thinks its because my appetite hasn't been great throughout this pregnancy xx


----------



## classyburd

Mine bump is mesauring 2 weeks behind and i was told that they dont do scan etc until your at least 3 weeks behind for a week or two.

She also told me though that bump measurments are not too accurate due to ladys having diff torso lengths etc


----------



## Emsy26

He was 2nhalf weeks behind 2 weeks ago, this week he 3 weks behind. My M/W is crap and thinks its normal. He's measuring in the lines on my green book so surely thats a good sign. xx


----------



## classyburd

Ive heard so many people talking about green book/notes.

I have nothing like this, just a plain yellow book were midwife just writes things hahaha, no graphs or anything :(


----------



## magicvw

I don't have a book either, and in fact no-one ever measures my bump! I have a scan each time and the doc makes some calculations from that, and always says it's "normal" even though the weight measurements he gave me were much higher than the charts I have read on the internet (until the last check, when they were really normal!) When I asked him how it could be normal when the charts say something else, he said that the charts are just averages and there is actually a massive difference between babies. May be that's why your MW isn't too worried hon. It is strange that she's not sure which way up the baby is tho Emsy! May be it was looping the loop! 

No cure for achy legs - I get cramps at night in my toes and calves and if I get a lot my legs ache like I've been running :( Not much we can do about it though I think. BE STRONG LADIES!!! :D


----------



## Emsy26

Really?
Thought it was standard for everyone to get green notes...how weird is that?
They got loads different info in there n obviously different pages for different health proffesionals to write in.

All preg ladies at your GP got yellow books? Is it like a normal notepad? xx


----------



## Emsy26

magicvw said:


> I don't have a book either, and in fact no-one ever measures my bump! I have a scan each time and the doc makes some calculations from that, and always says it's "normal" even though the weight measurements he gave me were much higher than the charts I have read on the internet (until the last check, when they were really normal!) When I asked him how it could be normal when the charts say something else, he said that the charts are just averages and there is actually a massive difference between babies. May be that's why your MW isn't too worried hon. It is strange that she's not sure which way up the baby is tho Emsy! May be it was looping the loop!
> 
> No cure for achy legs - I get cramps at night in my toes and calves and if I get a lot my legs ache like I've been running :( Not much we can do about it though I think. BE STRONG LADIES!!! :D


To be honest I don't think she's in the right proffesion. She never knows much, she rushes her appts, I'm 37 weeks tomoro, he aint that small, I sure know he's there, got the bruises to prove it! He's gna b boney, his bones stick that far out, they have bruised me.

Hopefully I'll b able to tell you ladies tomorrow what position he is in (got consultant). Maybe he's got 2 heads :rofl:


----------



## magicvw

Probably depends on your health authority.I have a doc friend in Yorks. who sent me a red-covered book when my LO was born which had all the growth charts and stuff but it looks like its just for that area. 

You would laugh your heads off if you could see what we get here! :rofl: Basically a few pages of bog-roll standard paper with blank pages. Doc writes in your BP and weight. That's it!


----------



## magicvw

Emsy26 said:


> Hopefully I'll b able to tell you ladies tomorrow what position he is in (got consultant). Maybe he's got 2 heads :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
God......I need a hobby. x


----------



## magicvw

Emsy26 said:


> Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
> God......I need a hobby. x

You'll have one soon enough - poop cleaning! :rofl:


----------



## daniandbaby

I have a yellow book, maternity record.. Has lots of information, reminders, place to note all your appts, anti natal section, scan section, cpg section, antenatal admissions, labour admission and so on and so fourth lol


----------



## Emsy26

magicvw said:


> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
> God......I need a hobby. x
> 
> You'll have one soon enough - poop cleaning! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, then I'll prob be wishing he was still in there :dohh:


----------



## tropicana

i keep getting those shooting pains through my woowoo area now and its constant one after another and it feels as though its pulsing every now and then right inside iduno what i should do as its painfull! and i feel alot of moving right down below

should i wait out till i see midwife tomorrow ?


----------



## baboo

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well!
I'm just back from my midwife appointment, have been given a date for induction for this Thursday!. So by the weekend I should hopefully have my babies!
xx


----------



## amelia222

Wow how exciting baboo!!!! Do you know if they're identical or not?

Tropicana - maybe just call your midwife or hospital and see what they say. If it's hurting lots then I would just go in. Thats what theyre there for :hugs:

I have my midwife appointment this afternoon, and will get the results of my GBS test. I really hope it's negative then I don't have to go straight in as soon as labor starts and get an IV. 
Been having cramping very few hours since saturday, so hopefully I will get to meet my baby sometime in the next week!


----------



## snettyb

Emsy26 said:


> Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
> God......I need a hobby. x

That dude drives me nuts!! My son is obsessed.

Went to the loo at about 5ish and when i wiped i had the usual clear snotty discharge that i have been getting for a week or so but this time it was pink with a little bit blood!! Been getting worse cramps since. My lil sis is a student midwife and is getting herself all excited even tho she says it might not mean the start of anything. I'll be keeping an eye on it anyway!! xx


----------



## dannydustcart

How come loads of people are beign induced early?


----------



## Emsy26

OoOoO Snetty......I'm gettin excited for u too now. Lol. 
I want my baby!!
Keep getting really bad stitch like pains either side of my tummy :(


----------



## Emsy26

dannydustcart said:


> How come loads of people are beign induced early?


Think Baboo is expecting Twins hun xx


----------



## baboo

Emsy26 said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> How come loads of people are beign induced early?
> 
> 
> Think Baboo is expecting Twins hun xxClick to expand...

Yeah I am. At my growth scan last week their growth had tailed off, so thats why I am being induced. Starting to get a bit nervous now!. Hope everythings ok.

Snetty- that sounds promising! good luck!
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> lots of period type cramps and have been to the toilet 3 times so far today...i wonder....

fingers crossed then, keep us posted x:hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

baboo said:


> Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well!
> I'm just back from my midwife appointment, have been given a date for induction for this Thursday!. So by the weekend I should hopefully have my babies!
> xx

How exciting, another may mummy! Wishing you all the best, keep us updated, will be thinking of you x:hug::hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

snettyb said:


> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
> God......I need a hobby. x
> 
> That dude drives me nuts!! My son is obsessed.
> 
> Went to the loo at about 5ish and when i wiped i had the usual clear snotty discharge that i have been getting for a week or so but this time it was pink with a little bit blood!! Been getting worse cramps since. My lil sis is a student midwife and is getting herself all excited even tho she says it might not mean the start of anything. I'll be keeping an eye on it anyway!! xxClick to expand...


Fingers crossed for you too then! Has your sister asked to be at the birth? x:hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

magicvw my LO birthday is July 17th - they are pretty close :)

Congrats to the new full term mommies! 

Everyone is getting so close! Exciting times now lol


----------



## classyburd

Ive felt horrid this evening :(

Headache, period pains and backache, sicky feeling and had runs before (sorry TMI)

Just hope i can get a proper sleep tonight after not sleeping past 2 nights


----------



## snettyb

Gemma Lou said:


> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Watching too much Ben 10 me thinks!
> God......I need a hobby. x
> 
> That dude drives me nuts!! My son is obsessed.
> 
> Went to the loo at about 5ish and when i wiped i had the usual clear snotty discharge that i have been getting for a week or so but this time it was pink with a little bit blood!! Been getting worse cramps since. My lil sis is a student midwife and is getting herself all excited even tho she says it might not mean the start of anything. I'll be keeping an eye on it anyway!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too then! Has your sister asked to be at the birth? x:hugs:Click to expand...

She would love to be at the birth but i already have 2 birth partners. She will be placed at the hospital i am having the baby at tho so she might get to be there but i feel kinda strange about my ickle sis seeing my who ha and stuff lol she's only 19 xx


----------



## DolceBella

Sorry you've been feeling crap Classyburd. I haven't been sleeping well either.


----------



## holden_babez

classyburd said:


> Ive felt horrid this evening :(
> 
> Headache, period pains and backache, sicky feeling and had runs before (sorry TMI)
> 
> Just hope i can get a proper sleep tonight after not sleeping past 2 nights

i wonder of LO is on his way??

Period Pains, Back ache and the runs all seem like the start of labour to me... I'm not sure about the headaches or sickly feeling thou, possible thou as some women do vomit before labour as part of the "clear out"

Good Luck Classyburd and I hope you get some well needed sleep mate. :hugs:

S & C


----------



## MrsTatty

Just back from my check up. My BP was up (again) so have to go back tomorrow to be monitored. This happened last week and it dropped to normal after 30 mins lying down. All my other tests were clear so doc not super worried. Having just moved out here to Thailand at 29 weeks, they are much more thorough here than my MW in England was - quite impressed. Have an ultrasound at every check up and they look at placenta, amniotic fluid level, heart beat and measure bubs each time. He is bang on right size. Just had strep B test too (which was -ve thankfully). Downside to here in Thailand though is that they have a ridiculous c-section rate - something like 80% - mostly scheduled. Even at my hospital which is "pro natural birth" its 50%. My doc is pro-natural (made sure of that) but still makes me wonder how many unnecessary c-sections happen.


----------



## magicvw

MrsTatty said:


> Just back from my check up. My BP was up (again) so have to go back tomorrow to be monitored. This happened last week and it dropped to normal after 30 mins lying down. All my other tests were clear so doc not super worried. Having just moved out here to Thailand at 29 weeks, they are much more thorough here than my MW in England was - quite impressed. Have an ultrasound at every check up and they look at placenta, amniotic fluid level, heart beat and measure bubs each time. He is bang on right size. Just had strep B test too (which was -ve thankfully). Downside to here in Thailand though is that they have a ridiculous c-section rate - something like 80% - mostly scheduled. Even at my hospital which is "pro natural birth" its 50%. My doc is pro-natural (made sure of that) but still makes me wonder how many unnecessary c-sections happen.

SOunds like you get similar treatment to me! 
C-sections are quite common here too. Not surprising as I was told with no.1 that I should probably have one because a) I was 33 and therefore "old", and b) I am short-sighted :shock: in the end I had one because of c)breech baby which I didn't argue with, but I don't see the first 2 as valid reasons!

Hope everyone has a lovely day without too many aches and pains! :hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Morning ladies, Hope you are all well today. I've only had about 3 hours sleep coz i have painful cramp. I haven't had anymore pink/bloody discharge, just the cramps and back ache. I'm still not convinced anything is starting yet, i still feel like i will be hanging on with niggles in 3 weeks time :cry:


----------



## classyburd

Morning Snetty

I got abit more kip last night but have still woken up feeling flustered with bad back ache. 
Got midwife at 9am though, will let ya know what she says


----------



## snettyb

ohh good luck hun xx


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all! Only a couple more hours of my shift left, then I can go to bed. Another shift down... 5 left!


----------



## snettyb

I bet you can't wait! I stopped work ages ago, and that was an office job, i can't imagine how tired you must be xx


----------



## classyburd

Been midwife and she sending me down assessment unit at 2pm coz my BP still raised and she wants me to be monitored for abit and coz i told her how i been feeling.
On a positive note though she said head is fixed, by how much though am not sure.


----------



## snettyb

hope all goes well down the unit. Keep us updated chick xx


----------



## kmh2009

i havent got midwife for another 10 days!!! she is annual leave. i wont have seen her in three weeks then.
Still hd cramps all through last night but they seem to have gone now ive woken up. 
probably just one of those things and LO is intending on clinging in there until over 40 weeks.


Just looking back over our last few pages....did all the other mummies moan as much as us? :rofl:


----------



## kmh2009

sorry just had to say ..... LAST BOX .... ARGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :-D


----------



## Emsy26

Ok....so just go back from Antenatal Appt at hospital....
2 M/W's, couldn't feel where my il guy was, they were 50/50...head very low down or breech...
So off I was took for a scan (Yayyyy), he is head down and very comfy...Thank God.

In my notes it's got 3/5 palp...what does this mean? xx


----------



## magicvw

Emsy26 said:


> Ok....so just go back from Antenatal Appt at hospital....
> 2 M/W's, couldn't feel where my il guy was, they were 50/50...head very low down or breech...
> So off I was took for a scan (Yayyyy), he is head down and very comfy...Thank God.
> 
> In my notes it's got 3/5 palp...what does this mean? xx

Yay for the scan! There's a thread about the 3/5 thingy:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/16564-3-5-palp.html


----------



## NatalieW

Emsy same as me, been like it for week and half tho...


----------



## Emsy26

So he could sit like that for ages? x

That ain't fair....Lol xx


----------



## tropicana

i just got back from midwife and she said hes all engaged and ready :( shes coming to my home in 1 week to see me because i never went to parentcraft classes so im glad ill know a bit more of whats going to happen, but she kept saying "BUT if i dont see you next week incase baby is here" at leaste 3-4 times, kinda got me crappin myself as she is telling me anytime now wether it be tomorrow or a few days and thats why ive been having the shooting pains, i dont want him here yet im really not ready


----------



## Emsy26

What have you been doing to get him all engaged? Lol

I'm ready for my LO, i'm so uncomfy now, I'll try anything to get him out. xx


----------



## tropicana

ive been doing sod all haha ive not been going out much sometimes im in the house at leaste 3 days in a row because my feet are like puddings and it hurts to walk grr! so i dont know why he is doing this to me lol maybe if u start wanting him to stay in he might be awkward and decide he wants out hehe


----------



## Emsy26

Gonna have to have words with him I think.....
I've been going on walks and doing step-ups and running up the stairs and he only 2/5 eng!
He's my 4th tho, so maybe he'll go the rest of the way in labour.....


----------



## tropicana

just try to talk to my bf about it because if im being honest im really worried now ive been told it can be any day, i mean it might not be i could still go over but knowing what the MW told me has got me in panic.. so just speaking to him while hes at pc and i got no response from him as he was talking to people on his msn laughing away, it got me really upset as he didnt listen to a word of what i was saying and then asked why i was crying like 5min later, and i dont even want to tell him now i feel so stupid all hes said he was "zoned" in on the pc and i can speak now if i want... i really dislike him right now i have done for the last few months and this has finally just peed me off with his no care attitude about it all he doesnt understand how scared i am of everything and that im not ready yet as i only had 2 week off work to do nursery and couldnt start it and he wont do anything and has been off work the length of my pregnancy and has done nothing at all :hissy::hissy:

sorry for long rant but ive just been left in on my own upset and i needed to tell someone :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## magicvw

tropicana said:


> just try to talk to my bf about it because if im being honest im really worried now ive been told it can be any day, i mean it might not be i could still go over but knowing what the MW told me has got me in panic.. so just speaking to him while hes at pc and i got no response from him as he was talking to people on his msn laughing away, it got me really upset as he didnt listen to a word of what i was saying and then asked why i was crying like 5min later, and i dont even want to tell him now i feel so stupid all hes said he was "zoned" in on the pc and i can speak now if i want... i really dislike him right now i have done for the last few months and this has finally just peed me off with his no care attitude about it all he doesnt understand how scared i am of everything and that im not ready yet as i only had 2 week off work to do nursery and couldnt start it and he wont do anything and has been off work the length of my pregnancy and has done nothing at all :hissy::hissy:
> 
> sorry for long rant but ive just been left in on my own upset and i needed to tell someone :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs: Tell him to stop being a twat!


----------



## Emsy26

Awwww.....:hug:

Men r such idiots sometimes....it will it him once baby is here...thats what I keep telling myself bout my OH xx


----------



## Emsy26

Do you reckon its safe to take RLT capsules now?
Hate fruit teas so capsules are my option.

Can I get them from Holland&Barrett? And what do they do? xx


----------



## snettyb

I think it would be ok to have them emsy seen as your full term today!! :happydance:


----------



## Emsy26

WooHoo....wat they do? Lol xx

How you feeling Snetty....you called for any advice yet? xx


----------



## snettyb

there just supposed to tone your uterus and help with labour and the recovery afterwards.

I haven't rang anyone yet as i can't get my son looked after until 5 so if they ask me to go in i can't so i'm hanging on for now. I am defo gonna ring tho, the pains subsided for a bit but are back with avengance!! My OH is beside himself lol he's such a worrier xx


----------



## Emsy26

Aww...bless him.
Your Lo sure wants to put you through some before he makes his grand entrance huh?
Hope they do something for you hun...you've been in quite a bit of pain for a while now havent you?
Maybe you will meet him sooner than expected xox


----------



## ajarvis

So exciting that some of us are engaged.... snetty hopefully your LO comes and stops playing with you lol.

Classyburd hope you feel better -and I was thinking the same thing as someone else that it could be the start of labour.... 

I had an interesting night last night. My son and I were on our way home from Dayhome, and we were attacked by a couple dogs. The main aggressor was this big pitbull. Went right after my little boy as soon as he saw him. I picked him up and this dog just kept jumping and growling and barking at him - not me at all. He ended up only nipping my jacket, and someone stopped and yelled at him and started getting out of his car to go after him so he ran off a bit. I got my son into a store and called the police! We went back out about 10 min later to see if the dog was gone, but he was still there so had to wait until the police came. Then they went looking for him and animal control finally got him. Scared the crap outta me - and then kept me up late as my mind was going crazy :p so rather tired this morning. And well. that's my excitement hopefully til the baby comes lol.

and preganncy wise I am incredibly sore today. LO feels lower and is definitely pushing on my cervix alot - or certainly feels like it. Plus I had someone in the cafeteria at work say I was low. Going to have to take a picture and get some opinions!


----------



## NatalieW

tropicana :hugs: men don't think sometimes!

ajarvis we got a couple of dogs up our street and they scare me, let alone when baby arrives, so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## snettyb

AJarvis that is terrible! I bet you were so so scared! I'm glad you and your son came out unscaved :hugs: xx


----------



## amelia222

aww tropicana :hugs: Men can be such idiots, they really have no clue what were going through :hugs:

ajarvis - how scary!!! I'm glad that you and your little boy didn't get bit.

I am full term today!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

And...................................

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!*


----------



## snettyb

:cake: happy birthday hun and congrats on full term :happydance: xx


----------



## Emsy26

Happy Birthday Hun xox

And Happy Full Term to US :happydance:

And for you yesterday Snetty xox


----------



## ajarvis

Happy Birthday amelia!

yay for fullterm too ladies :)

Yes it did scare me. More me than him! Never had that happen in my life!


----------



## Emsy26

Glad no-one got hurt ajarvis xox

I got bit by a jack russell once, right on my bum...not nice.
Was the dog just roaming free? No owner in sight? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Happy Birthday Amelia!

people have been commenting all day that it looks like i have dropped.
I hope they are right,


----------



## classyburd

Went midwife this morning and she referred me to Pregnancy assessment unit at 2pm.

Went there and had bloods taken, they was fine.
Urine sample, again fine, no infection, keytones or blood.
BP had calmed down and was a steady 100ish over 70 so again normal for me.
Was put on the trace for an hour also and heard him squiggling away, had to press buzzer each time i felt him move and she said he is very happy in there and machine wasnt picking up any contractions.

Was advised my period cramps and back ache may be because he is sat quite low and my body is adjusting, either that or strong Braxtons. Was told to take paracetamol and warm baths/warm water bottles. If it gets worse or comes in waves (contraction like) then i have to go back.

So thats it now, dont see my midwife for 2 weeks, by which time i shall be nearly full term, thats scarey!!!!

Keep getting really bad trapped wind feeling though, anyone else experiancing this?????


----------



## NatalieW

ooh I was going to ask about wind :rofl: I've started having loads gain :blush:

Glad your little one is doing well!


----------



## magicvw

ajarvis - that's well scary :shock: Hope your little boy doesn't get too scared of dogs! My DH had a bit of an incident with one when he was a kid and now he's so scared of them!

Amelia- happy birthday hun! And happy full term day! :D Sorry to be a dumbass - but when is official "full term"? xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Full Term is 37 weeks xx

My wind has come back....from both ends :blush:
Soooo embarrasing xox


----------



## ajarvis

At least everything was fine so far. Maybe if he's getting ready you won't have too long to wait :)


----------



## DolceBella

Amelia - Happy Birthday!

Classyburd - Glad to hear everything went well!

Ajarvis - So scary! Glad you guys weren't hurt!


----------



## MrsTatty

been at the hospital for monitoring today. Bubs is fine but my blood pressure is up and down like a yoyo. luckily blood and urine tests came back clear so doc has sent me home and put me on bed rest. so cracking open the DVD box sets.


----------



## kmh2009

still here and still moaning. cramps have just stayed there. not got any better or worse. was tempted to ring up last night but changed my mind. baby has got really really active again, so much that it hurts. i was starting to worry that something was wrong yesterday he was moving so much.

do we have a may mummy being induced today? or have i made that up? if we do, good luck may mummy :)

xxx


----------



## NatalieW

baboo said:


> Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well!
> I'm just back from my midwife appointment, have been given a date for induction for this Thursday!. So by the weekend I should hopefully have my babies!
> xx

Baboo is getting induced today and it's twins... Good luck xx

I'm getting induced on Tuesday 7am


----------



## kmh2009

good luck baboo, good luck natalie for Tuesday. so exciting. xxx


----------



## snettyb

Ohhhh good luck baboo for today and you too NatalieW for next tuesday!

I'm still hanging on with the nasty cramps, no other progress since loosing my plug. I think i'll probs go to my due date or beyond with these pains and niggles. Oh well :shrug: so be it! I'm going to go for a walk today to see if i can bring anything on.

Me and OH tried a bit of :sex: last night to help things along and it was sooooo funny. It was the most awkward thing ever, i could hardly keep my laugh in and i could see he was dying to laugh too. He did what was needed lol and were gonna go for round 2 today (and maybe round 3 and 4 coz they reckon u need to do it ALOT for it to work) It's so strange to be having sex for any other purpose than pleasure/love making but its worth a try :rofl:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## NatalieW

OOh snetty!! :sex: whats that?! :rofl: your supposed to do it 3 times in 24 hours... I think I will pin my DH down at the weekend for it! It's just awkward navigating the bump!!! Are you taking any paracetamol?


----------



## snettyb

Yeah i'm taking the maximun dose in 24 hours and i practically live in the bath lol. The sex is uncomfortable coz of the cramps and the huge belly but i'm thinking if it works, it'll be worth it.

Its so not sexy tho when you need to change position while doing the deed and you make more moaning sounds than you do while :sex: ha ha ha and your OH has to help manouver you around :rofl: i think we need a winch for me :rofl: Its a good job we love each other and have a sense of humour isn't it. Eeeeeee sorry for all the TMI, i'm feeling naughty today :muaha: but in a really good, positive mood for the first time in ages! xx


----------



## NatalieW

You got it spot on... sometimes it feels like I'm a beached whale!!! :rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

We haven't attempted sex in a very long time.......not only can we nt navigate the bump, it's so blooming uncomfy!

Had a real nesting period y'day, didn't stop and I still feel like I got tons of energy left, although I feel really sick and keep running to loo for #2's (TMI Sorry), I'm still cleaning!


Good Luck Today Baboo Hun xox
Good Luck for Tuesday Natalie xox


----------



## Monkeh

Yay last box :D

And yay smp is sorted!! :wohoo:


----------



## classyburd

Wahooo just got letter through saying my surestart grant will be paid into my bank tomorrow :)


----------



## Monkeh

I'm not sure when my smp is going in (and also am confused as to whether I'm getting it weekly, or one lump sum, cause someone has written 'paid in full' next to the total amount on the smp2 I got)

At least I'm getting it one way or another though!! :D


----------



## Emsy26

Headaches, sickness and constant #2's......could these be signs?
My #2's aren't diarrhea, but I'm going 3/4 times a day...could this be a clear-out?
Also feel like I've got loads of energy even though I feel crap xx


----------



## tropicana

could well be! but i had the same last week and nothing come of it and it was awful i was going 3 times in a row about 3 time a day lol!eww 

feeling a bit better today the council (who ive been waiting to come out for 2month+) finally come out and told me i had a hole in the roof which is leaking into the walls making it all damp and rot and he will get someone to come sort it out :D no idea when but its a start, he said id no way get my nursery done though by the time baby is here but a bit of progress i suppose!

oh and my cat has gone and got herself preggo as well! she looks like she will drop any time, probably at the same time as me haa... dont know how safe itll be with baby though :\


----------



## DolceBella

Hey girls. Had a pretty crap night of sleep. Couldn't get comfortable, heartburn was awful, and my back was killing me. :hissy:

Congrats to the next round of May Mummy inductions! I can't wait to be term!


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Baboo on your induction!

Emsy hope things are moving along for you!

I'm joining you may mummies that are uncomfortable. Yesterday I was so sore down low that it hurt to walk, and today I carried my son to the bus stop (about 10 min) and I'm in a lot of pain right now. So no more carrying the boy lol. and I may leave work an extra week early to avoid having to take him to and from daycare :p


----------



## snettyb

I went out shopping with OH today to have a walk about and hopefully get things moving. Well i was in the middle of New Look and i felt like i had 'passed' something but i carried on regardles. Got home after being out for about 2 hours and felt kinda damp in my knickers :blush: so went straight to the loo and OMG it is minging what i saw. A massive (large marble sized) bit of clear yellow/brown snot!! I have been passing this stuff hand over fist for the last 2 days but this was just disgusting. I'm thinking it could be too much to be the plug and i might have an infection as it seems never ending. What do you guys think? Although i'm not itchy or smelly at all :shrug: 
Got loads of pains while i was out too xx


----------



## NatalieW

I would recon thats your plug snetty!!

ajarvis sounds like baby's head is nice a low... I don't know how you do being pregnant and having a little one as well!!


----------



## Emsy26

I'd agree with Natalie, sounds like your plug Snetty xox


----------



## ajarvis

snetty that definitely does sound like your plug!! 

Natalie I'm hoping so since my first son never dropped. I'll find out today at my doctor's appointment I'm sure.


----------



## NatalieW

Mine rubs against my pelvis and feels slightly like burning my bits! It hurts to go to toilet but it's just the sitting there not the toilet action...


----------



## kmh2009

oooh yeh def sounds like your plug snetty. im not looking forward to seeing mine...yuk

just had a bath coz the cramps seem worse. Its pretty much constant pain and my babys movement has increased a lot ?? 

xx


----------



## kmh2009

just started a new thread, abblebubba is in hospital. i have put info into new thread but sending well wishes to her 

xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> I went out shopping with OH today to have a walk about and hopefully get things moving. Well i was in the middle of New Look and i felt like i had 'passed' something but i carried on regardles. Got home after being out for about 2 hours and felt kinda damp in my knickers :blush: so went straight to the loo and OMG it is minging what i saw. A massive (large marble sized) bit of clear yellow/brown snot!! I have been passing this stuff hand over fist for the last 2 days but this was just disgusting. I'm thinking it could be too much to be the plug and i might have an infection as it seems never ending. What do you guys think? Although i'm not itchy or smelly at all :shrug:
> Got loads of pains while i was out too xx

Awwwww your defo beating me snetty!!
I still have nothing if not a little lightening.. but thats it.


----------



## Emsy26

Snetty going to have her LO pretty soon, I reckon she gonna be next May Mummy xox

I've had a few signs, but the painful tightenings have gone, just left with sickness, #2's and nesting xx


----------



## snettyb

Well i rang the midwife coz i just had another blob of it (urghh) and she said it is defo my plug but it could still be weeks before anything happens. She said the cramps will be off the cervix moving position and opening slightly.
BUGGER!! Here was me thinking that my little hippo was gonna make an appearance. At the same time she did say she was doing a night shift at the hospital tomorrow and that she might see me there. So could be something, could be nothing! xx

I've posted in the other thread but just wanna say i hope Abblebubba is ok and has a speedy recovery xx


----------



## amelia222

I had he most wonderful day yesterday! My mom sent me to the spa to get a massage, pedicure and facial. Bubs liked it to I think, was moving the entire time to the point where it was painful. But since then I have been having painful cramps and started losing bits of plug....maybe this is it? 

Hopefully your LO comes soon snetty!

Good luck with your induction baboo :hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

good luck appledubba


----------



## Emsy26

Has everyone done a birthplan with their M/W?
Mine hasn't done one with me......I haven't got many requests, just 2 in fact...preferably no male staff in room (unless they really really short staffed) and I'd like bubs to be washed before I hold him, as I'm really queasy round blood. 
I don't see her til I'm 39 weeks and I'm kinda hoping he will b out by then. 
How do I make my requests known? x


----------



## snettyb

Maybe just mention it when you go into hospital if you go into labour before you see your MW again. A birth plan has never been mentioned to me, but at the same time i have never mentioned one to my MW. I don't wanna do one anyway but the option would be nice lol (how awkward am i lol) xx


----------



## NatalieW

I haven't made a birth plan... went out the window when everything was pretty much taken away from me due to the diabetes... Don't you get a space in your notes to write it up?


----------



## Emsy26

Think I might just write it in there..my notes aint they? They can't say anything.
I thought it was a standard thing 4 everyone to do...

Tried getting on all 4's to try n get bubs into a gd position....wat you meant to d when you down there and how long you have to stay there? Lol xx


----------



## bethyb

I think bouncy balls are supposed to be good too arent they? not too sure though, mine came today and im yet to use it!
Had my consultant appoint today and was told that I CAN go ahead with my homebirth despite the operation i had on my cervix a couple of years ago, i mentioned it at my booking in scan but it only came up in my birth plan that it might cause me probs.. I had pre cancer cells removed and apparently this can make the cervix not dilate - 1% chance! but still a chance so consultant said ok to try at home and if im having probs ill have to have a emergency c section, i dont want a c section but this is beyond my control so over the moon to be able to try my homebirth!!! whoop!
now i need a tens ordered!!!
hormones are all over the place too, had a cry today with my oh has I was upset im not getting enough sex....lol I know!! :)


----------



## kmh2009

so sore :( im fed up of it hurting now, my backs started aswell. feeling really down this evening and i have no idea why...xxx


----------



## ajarvis

OK. I'm not impressed either. Now I have a sharp pain on my left side below my butt, and in my groin area - along with pains along the bottom of my bump. I had no pain up until a couple of days ago. Maybe some discomfort, but this I would call pain and it's making me limp!!


----------



## DolceBella

My back, pelvis, and thighs are so sore too. We sure are a sad bunch these days!:rofl:

So, you gals will be quite proud of me. The epidural rate at my hospital in the US is about 95%, but I'm pretty sure I'm leaning away from that. So as we speak, I'm sitting on my birthing ball that came today, and reading my Hypnobirthing book that came today as well. At the very least, maybe I'll be able to stay home longer and labor on my own as best as possible! :)


----------



## ajarvis

I keep meaning to look into that hypno birthing. Sounds interesting,and I too really don't want an epidural!


----------



## DolceBella

I bought the 3rd edition of "hypnobirthing - the mongan method" by marie mongan.

TBH, I really don't know what I'll do about pain relief. I have a lot of respect for the fact that I've never labored before, and therefore have no idea how it will feel for me. I'm not completely opposed to the epidural, since I've seen so many of my patients LOVE it. But I know I don't want to get it very early. I'd like to get as far as possible on my own.


----------



## ajarvis

I really didn't want it with my first either, but after about 12 hours of labour and half a centimetre of progress I got it since I had to go on pitocin too. It's not a horrible thing, but does stick you in bed, and for me the oxygen I had to have with it really irritated my lungs, and bronchial tubes so that I couldn't take deep breaths - which IMO defeats the purpose of oxygen lol.


----------



## bethyb

id wouldnt like to have anything like a epidural or a c section but in the end i think you do whats right for baby dont you? 
I think a lot of women panic and get epidurals and other meds when they really dont need them.
I dont know much about hypno birthing but what I can say is I panicked a little when I went into the second phase of labour and tried to fight the pains, like clenching up and forgetting to relax and breathe, u cant fight the pain u have to go with it and its much easier to deal with. 
Lol my words of advice for tonight :)


----------



## DolceBella

Posted new bump pics.


----------



## kmh2009

morning ladies,

that was an interesting night, i kept waking up with pains shooting through my stomach and back and then i was able to go to sleep between them. This morning they have completely gone and now im doubting it even happened. Did i dream it? hmm

hope you are all feeling good today
xx


----------



## tropicana

i get it alot at night but because im so tired id sleep straight afterwards i find its when ive been lay on my back when i wake up

im so tired i want to go back to bed! cats woke me up wanting to be fed which i tried to ignore till she was licking her bowl and trying to chomp the empty food packet that was left on the floor making me feel guilty :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I have headed back to bed after no sleep at all, I don't know what was wrong with me last night, I could not sleep at all, had 5 toilet trips instead of my usual 2 and was WIDE awake ALL night! Is this the prep for all those sleepless nights when little one is here?!?!?!?:baby: :sleep:

I have got the hypnobirthing CD which I have been listening to, it seems to be all about your state of mind ensuring that you breathe nice and easily taking deep breaths and being able to imagine yourself in different places like a nice beach so that when you get scared you can put yourself in a place where you feel safe. We have got our own birthing CD which is just a relaxation CD but I can still hear the advice and words from the hypnobirthing CD in my head which is good. Wether I will be able to do that during the birth when its all happening for real I don't know, I can but try! :blush:

I can't believe how much is happening to us May Mummies, each day there seems to be someone else with something happening and then someone else gets the same. I hope everyone has a good day today! :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Wow, just looked at the April thread, only 13 days left in April! :happydance:


----------



## kmh2009

Gemma Lou said:


> Wow, just looked at the April thread, only 13 days left in April! :happydance:

oh wow that makes it sound real scary doesnt it :)


----------



## snettyb

Morning ladies! How are we all today? Any news on Babboo and her twins yet or on how Abblebubba is getting on? I'm still the same, cramps, odd pain, still loosing minging plug, bit fed up but hey, must plod on lol.

I got my £190 grant today :happydance: seen as i have everything for babba now i'm keeping it aside coz me car needs MOTing in 3 weeks :hissy: and i want it there just incase it fails (it had better not tho!) If it passes i will use the money to buy some new clothes me thinks. Is that dead selfish? Should i spend it on the baby? xx


----------



## Emsy26

Hunny....you got everything for LO...you carried him for 9 months...I say treat yourself!!
i'm gonna be treating myself once LO is here xx

I haven't got my 190 yet, wonder why they not using a system to pay it out, bit random that its random. Lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Morning ladies! How are we all today? Any news on Babboo and her twins yet or on how Abblebubba is getting on? I'm still the same, cramps, odd pain, still loosing minging plug, bit fed up but hey, must plod on lol.
> 
> I got my £190 grant today :happydance: seen as i have everything for babba now i'm keeping it aside coz me car needs MOTing in 3 weeks :hissy: and i want it there just incase it fails (it had better not tho!) If it passes i will use the money to buy some new clothes me thinks. Is that dead selfish? Should i spend it on the baby? xx


Snetty.. we you aware you can MOT your car a month early?.. and they'll put 13 months on the car for you.
Might be a good idea to get it done now as you'll probably wont want the hassle in 3 weeks time. 
I got mine today too, which i am so relieved about as im having a very bad month this month. not that i need anything mind!
The money is ment for MUM not baby! Im going to use some to top up wages this month and the rest in savings! So dont feel guilty use it for what you want!


----------



## kmh2009

urgh! just started being sick again for no reason. feel yuk.

havent heard off abblebubba this morning but i did post an update last night, just didnt know how to change the title of the thread so that people could see it was updated

xx


----------



## NatalieW

I just feel uncomfortable!!! think baby is further down now! oh and I'm hungry more... lol we do moan a bit more now we're all nearer the end?!


----------



## dannydustcart

I think we do nataliew!!
I think its because of the fact we are so close and want it over with lol!


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I know Danny, I think our other halfs have had enough of moaning as well!! Well mine has!


----------



## dannydustcart

oh yes.. he shuts off now!
If i hear "well.. you wanted the experience again. enjoy it !..... " im going to scream.

Serves me right really.. i did go on and on and on and on about wanted a sibling for my daughter!


----------



## kmh2009

poor OHs, i wish i could give baby to him to carry for a few days then see whos moaning. i do moan a lot to be fair

xx


----------



## NatalieW

well mine has decided to run a marathon next year in a pregancy suit cos he does understand the slowness of walking :rofl:


----------



## snettyb

When my OH starts moaning about my moaning i say to him that i wish he could be pregnant for just one day and see how he bloody copes with it. I mean for gods sake, when he has a cold you would think he was dying never mind being pregnant. He is like your OH danny, he says well you wanted a baby and i say no hunny, i didn't. you decided we were having a baby i just decided to have one now not later. That sounds awful lol, i did and do want my baby its just that if my OH never wanted kids i would have quite happilly not had any more. Because i am 30 next year (GULP) i said right if you want a kid, it has to be now, and he caved lol xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

ok, here are my sad statistics, I am obsessed due to the "first time mums are always late" theory.
April mums so far......
Early - 22
On time - 2
Late - 5

So really, thats not looking too bad! x :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Gemma, what are your predictions for may babies then?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I like the early statistic lol


----------



## maccy

GemmaLou - I love them stats hun...lets hope we get similar ones. xxxx


----------



## snettyb

I also love them stats!! 
Just been and got some clary sage oil from holland and barratt, bloody nearly 9 quid like!! It better work!! lol I'm so sick of these cramps that i am willing to try anything now. I've been walking alot but i'm not liking being out and about incase my waters go in public so i have got my OH setting up my wii fit for me as i type this so i can do some stepping. I bet i'm gonna look like a right divvy ha ha xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, now lets think......there are 89 may mummies in total..........now hopefully we will all get our dates added to this thread.....I know looking back at March Mummies it didn't all get filled in by everybody................now I predict...........
early - 72
on time - 3
late - 14

Hmmm, this could be the new game on our thread, think we should all make our predictions! Oh, and I think I will be one of those late ones!


----------



## Gemma Lou

snettyb said:


> I also love them stats!!
> Just been and got some clary sage oil from holland and barratt, bloody nearly 9 quid like!! It better work!! lol I'm so sick of these cramps that i am willing to try anything now. I've been walking alot but i'm not liking being out and about incase my waters go in public so i have got my OH setting up my wii fit for me as i type this so i can do some stepping. I bet i'm gonna look like a right divvy ha ha xx

Good Luck, hope it works x:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think i "may" have dropped. Fried of mine recons so, and ive been a bit sore around my hips and lower back since yesterday.


----------



## NatalieW

sounds promising AG I get sore bits but not lower back..

Gemma that sound good stats.


----------



## lesleyann

just found out i naw have to take 3 iron tablets aday now insted of 2 becase there not working right so its 900MG of iron aday in tablets :hissy:


----------



## snettyb

lesleyann said:


> just found out i naw have to take 3 iron tablets aday now insted of 2 becase there not working right so its 900MG of iron aday in tablets :hissy:


Oh deer, i hope the extra tablet does the trick hun xx


----------



## snettyb

Arcanegirl said:


> I think i "may" have dropped. Fried of mine recons so, and ive been a bit sore around my hips and lower back since yesterday.

Yey :happydance: do you feel like you can breath easier now? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont know :rofl:
I dont think i was ever high in the first place, i never got the foot in the ribs or the breathlessness.


----------



## Arcanegirl

yuk iron tablets, i think ive been lucky i got a cereal addiction so that must have sorted me :lol:


----------



## lesleyann

i have a chocolate and ice cream addiction lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

My hubs has been really sweet, he came home from work last night and said he wanted to take me out this weekend whilst things were quiet. He said, as we don't know how much longer it will just be the 2 of us he wanted to take me out before things get busy. I was really pleased he thought to do something like that x


----------



## snettyb

Awwww he sounds like a real sweet heart. xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

He originally suggested we went to the theatre to see witches of Eastwick but neither of us know what its about, so we decided to stay local and go and see Marley and Me (very apt as its all about wanting a baby and the effects one would have!!!!!) then we are going to go out for dinner. Lets hope the acid reflux stays calm, my Gaviscon will not leave my side just incase! Is anybody else suffering really badly with that?


----------



## snettyb

I have the heart burn but not really really bad like i did last time round. It's a nightmare when its bad, i remember carrying a bottle of gaviscon everywhere i went lol xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Posted this in the wrong place sort of :lol:
Bump pics from alst week and today, any opinions on if ive dropped or not? be honest...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-629.html#post1936091


----------



## lesleyann

tried to fit both onto my screen lol i think you might of abit hun


----------



## kmh2009

really sore tummy and lower back. feels just like period is gonna start. its worse than it has been the past few days. i think maybe it could be an infection or something? i dont know but it hurts :-(


----------



## Becca L

I had my 34 week appointment yesterday and the midwife weighed me. I deliberately haven't been near a scales since August. It was horrific! I've put on 3 stone and I was pretty large to start with. Still I guess there's no point in trying to do anything about it at this stage. Pass the chocolate muffins.


----------



## dannydustcart

Becca.. Ive gained an awful lot too.. I weighed 10lb 6 when i fell pregnant.. i now weigh nearly 14 stone..
I feel the same as you no point in worrying now lol... Although i swear i used to have ankles, i cant see them now....


----------



## tropicana

has anyone been to get fitted for nursing bras yet? i was told go at 37-38 week as baby could be engaged by then, well mine is but the thing is im still full of baby up near my ribs and i dont want to end up getting measured then the size being wrong in a few week because i plan to spend a bit of money on decent bras for once!


----------



## NatalieW

I was fitted a week a go. M&S say not until 10 days before your EDD. and they do two for £25 which is fab.


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all. Well, g'afternoon really. I tried my best to sleep in today, since I have to work tonight. For the first time this week, I actually slept pretty well. :)

Gemma, I'm really liking your stats for delivery. Something tells me I'll deliver before my due date anyway. I contract a good amount, and I'm already dilating just a little bit - about 1cm. I just hope my nursery furniture comes in first!

Posted new bump pics last night if you want to check them out.


----------



## ajarvis

I like those stats too :) I don't want to go overdue again! Gotta go check out the new bump pics!


----------



## snettyb

Arcanegirl - Its hard to tell coz your wearing a different top but it looks like you could have possibly dropped a bit but you look low in the first pic anyway. I've been rather low the whole pregnancy but i'm so low now that it hurts if that makes any sense.

As for weight gain, i have gained almost 2 and a half stone (32lbs to be exact) i think its a combination of the fact i quit smoking, baby (obv lol) and the fact i have eaten like a pig for most part of this pregnancy.....at least i'm honest :blush: 

Just about to jusp into a roasting hot, clary sage bath. It doesn't smell to pretty ( like black tea) but its worth a go! xx


----------



## DolceBella

What's the deal with the clary sage thing? Is it an oil you add to the bath? What's it do?


----------



## ajarvis

Dolcebella you're looking so good!

Arcanegirl I'm finding it hard to tell from the pics you posted too if you dropped - can you take on in the same outfit from the first one? 

I've gained about 27lbs so far - not too too bad, but I'm at 190lbs and DO NOT want to go over 200lbs since with ds #1 I was close - 198 when I finished :p

Oooh. and I'm curious on this clary sage thing as well.


----------



## snettyb

Clary sage is an essential oil. You can mix it with a carrier oil (almond oil) and massage it into your bump or put some drops in your bath. Some people swear by it for setting labour off. I must admit my cramps have got slightly worse since i rubbed it on my belly. I think i;m pretty much willing to try anything now lol xx


----------



## classyburd

I actually found somewhere today that had Raspberry Leaf tablets in stock woooo, so i bought a bottle.
The herbalist at the shop said the tablets are alot stronger than the tea and you need to be drinking alot of the tea for it to work really.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## snettyb

DolceBella said:


> Posted new bump pics last night if you want to check them out.

wow you look so well! your bump is gorgeous hun xx


----------



## DolceBella

Thanks snetty! I've actually been feeling a little down lately about the weight I've put on in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## BabeeAngel

You guys are so lucky, I've put on 40lbs! But i think a lot of it is because of the pre-eclamsia, swelling and fluid retention :S i hope it goes away fast... funny thing is a lot of people keep telling me I don't look nearly as far gone as i am, and that it's all in the bump.. i don't know, the estimate of babies weight is 6lbs 8oz so far... so where does the other 34lbs come from lol.

i've been put off work a few weeks early due to the swelling and very high blood pressure, also got sent for an emergency ultrasound yesterday... and a non stresstest for monday.. wish me luck! he told me he doesn't expect me to make it to full term... 38 weeks at most :S


----------



## magicvw

Thanks for the stats Gemma Lou! I think I'll gonna be on time but my DH thinks I'll be early.


----------



## kmh2009

i think i will be a late one, dont know if its anything to go by but every baby in my family has been over a week late. :-(

hope you have a good weekend
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

we'll have to keep our fingers crossed! 
Is everyone else going to have a go with the predictions?
Early?
On time?
Late?
x


----------



## DolceBella

3 more hours left on this work shift! Another one almost down... 4 more to go! :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Not long to go now then DolceBella!


----------



## DolceBella

Thank goodness!! I can't handle these night shifts much longer!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have 2 days left at work, one is a training day (in school) where I am handing over to my new class teacher (hopefully half a day) and then the next day I have meetings with parents which I hope to have finished by lunch. Its such a nice feeling knowing we are nearly there. x


----------



## DolceBella

That's great Gemma! Sounds like the last 2 days won't be too stressful.


----------



## dannydustcart

I miss my ankles.. had some last week
where they gone... just think poles now.
my poor ankles.... :( hope they're not gone forever...


----------



## snettyb

Awww hunny, you'll have ankles again in a couple of weeks :hugs: I've been really lucky this time round i think, i haven't swollen too badly at all. When i was pregnant with DS my feet were like memory foam, i would press my thumb into them and the inprint would stay for ages lol xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Homebirth start date tomorrow , woohoo :D
Really bad weekend timing wise though, unexpectedly had to take in mils dog to look after till Monday, me and Oh got carried away :blush: whats the betting that starts things off!


----------



## Monkeh

:lol:

Come on out Mini AG!!!! I hope that does start things off. Can't wait to see your little man :D

My eviction proceedings next week are going to be boring. Unless I go out and find some random guy..... :rofl:

(Just to clarify - KIDDING btw :lol:)


----------



## snettyb

How bored am I?.......VERY!!! There's nowt left to clean in my house, there's sod all on tele, i've watched all me sky plus programmes, don't fancy a film and don't really wanna go anywhere :hissy: My DS is at granny's house till tomorrow, OH is at footy. I jst want my baby here NOW then at least i won't have time to be bored lol. Pointless post i know but just fancy'd a rant lol xx


----------



## NatalieW

lol snetty... I feel exactly the same...


----------



## tropicana

when i was bored the other day i jus started baking cakes lol i always complain about how mucuh weight ive gained yet i carry on doing it to myself!


----------



## snettyb

I went through a baking stage about 6 weeks ago. Everyone is gutted that i'm not into it anymore coz i used to give all my cakes away lol xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

i don't bother with the baking... lol i just eat junk... at least your burning calories by making the cakes LOL


----------



## NatalieW

I would do the baking but then I would eat it all and I can't!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

No urge nor desire to bake...
However i do have theurge to "play" with everything in the nursery. Even put my pram together today (attatched wheels etc)... oh decided he didnt like it and has brought a red kite one from kiddicare.
I suppose a spare buggy/pram isnt a bad thing.. the thing is we arent exactly well off at the moment. 
I loved my silver cross one. MEN!!

Ive been bouncing away on my ball and im hoping oh is up for a bit of lovion when he comes in to help the evactuation process.

Snetty, can you do my updates via FB? i dont have a text buddy or anything?


----------



## dannydustcart

How many of us are there? that still post?


----------



## NatalieW

Think there are a few....


----------



## magicvw

I'm still here for a few more weeks probs!

Just been mooching on youtube and found these 2 vids. God I am SOOOOOO jealous and at the same time I cried in happiness for her! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmD3pLAzn3E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv34x-AAiBI


----------



## Mama1985

Im still here! lol just lurking around as usual lol

so how is everyone??? How many may babies do we have so far? is it 2? or 3?

Im good....started getting belly pains, more uncomfortable then anything... and just started getting sharp pains in my....ehm down there... its very sharp!!! lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im still here :)


----------



## MarshMellow

Im re-joining LOL.


----------



## Monkeh

I'm still here lurking :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

So what we all doing for evictions? I need some ideas :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

Vindaloo, pineapples and a drive over a bumpy road! :lol:


----------



## MarshMellow

Lots of sex hot food and LOADS of walking.


----------



## holden_babez

Walking, lots of sex, and we are going to be motor bike riding for the next few sundays.. might take a ride on our 4 wheeler and see where that gets me...


----------



## lesleyann

im still here and midwife says, Nipple playing, Sex, Hot Hot Curry, Pinapple, Walking, Driving over very bumpy roads fast, and using your birthball lol


So i say have a hot curry with pinapple drink in the back of a car driving over bumpy roads mayeb watching a funny dvd on a portable dvd player then get home have sex while playing with nipples and bounce on your ball lol


----------



## snettyb

I'm still here lol

My eviction methods so far have been, loads of s e x lol, nipple stimulation (which i admit does seem to set of tightenings), exercise, clary sage baths and massage, hot curry's, red hot baths and bouncing on the corner of my bed. Now considering i have lost my plug (midwife confirmed it) and have been getting pains this baby must be well comfy in there coz he just aint budging :hissy: if it wasn't for the pains and plug loosing i would be happy for him to stay but i just get the feeling he is teasing me now lol

Danny, i don't have a text bud either so its a good idea to keep an eye on the FB status updates or if you want we can swap numbers and be text buddies. Up to you hunny xx


----------



## bethyb

OMG where is that womans post baby belly?? lucky lucky lady!!
Been getting pains today and lots of bh so my body must be getting ready now.. baby isnt allowed to come until tues as thats when my midwives go on call for my homebirth and before then i have to go to hospital..
my friend had her baby day before yesterday - first baby and she was only in labour 5 hours, lucky lucky girl!!!
still nesting away, doing lots of light walks and sex, poor oh, its mission impossible with this belly :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

So far have done sex, though only the once. not sure if we can handle lots of it :lol:
Lots of bouncing on the ball, walking though not everyday- only when i get out. Im going to try some evening primrose oil aswell.


----------



## bethyb

not heard about evening primrose, whats it meant to do??
i think baby will come when he/she wants and prob smiling at the idea i could get things happening! :)
gonna make a curry tomoz, mmm and im bouncing on my ball, it came on friday but my three year old is trying to cease ownership! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

it supposedly has the same effects as semen. You can get the capsules and stick them up your hoohaa :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

Just normal evening Primrose capsules or are they special ones?


----------



## Arcanegirl

normal ones i think, thats all i have and they were given to me from someone else who used them for teh same reason.


----------



## Arcanegirl

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also."[/FONT]


----------



## amelia222

I like the sound of that, may have to go out and find some if nothing happens in the next few days.


----------



## classyburd

Hmmm might have to take another trip back to the health shop


----------



## DolceBella

I've seen primrose oil really work wonders in softening the cervix. 

I'm still around too btw. I just don't post much during the day when I'm sleeping!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm still here too :) I think the evening primrose oil is the only thing I didn't try last time because I couldn't find it. I'm going to be looking for it this time though! Won't be starting eviction proceedings though til 40 weeks so I've got some time to kill!


----------



## MrsTatty

I'm still here lurking about - supposed to be on bed rest due to erratic bp so not much walking for me, plus its 36 degrees here so going out for very long not much of an option. May need to send DH out to acquire me a birthing ball.


----------



## DolceBella

My girlfriends from work are throwing me a baby shower on May 11th! So fun! Hope I'm still pregnant then! :)


----------



## NatalieW

DolceBella said:


> My girlfriends from work are throwing me a baby shower on May 11th! So fun! Hope I'm still pregnant then! :)

I'm sure you will be.

I never thought of evening primrose.. no point really for me! I'll stick to my :sex: and RLT until Tuesday.

If anyone needs a text buddy, I should be out on Friday/Saturday...


----------



## DolceBella

Can UK and US phones text each other?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep, i text US and Australia sometimes. It does cost more though.


----------



## DolceBella

I could probably use another text buddy. Does it cost much?

Also, my shift is over in an hour! Another one down... 3 more to go! :)


----------



## Emsy26

I keep getting severe backache and sickness during the night, for the past 3 nights....could these b signs that labour is near? Or just wishful thinking on my part...

xx


----------



## DolceBella

Hmm.. could be signs. Fingers crossed for you! Try a nice walk today!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not sure on costs, best check with your service provider.


----------



## Monkeh

Hmmm, hadn't heard about the evening primrose. Sounds a good idea! Got to get some prostaglandins from somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## twinmum2b

Hi there!! Im new to this site. Im also due in May. Im due May 18th with twins


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hey there everyone...........sounds like we're all doing ok so far..........well last night my hubby took me out as I mentioned the other day. We went to the cinema to see Marley and Me! Oh my Goodness, this should come with a warning to all hormonal pregnant women! I have never cried sooooooooooo much in a film, and even my other half cried! I couldn't believe what a tear jerker it was. I mean, it was a really appropriate film to go and watch as its all about starting a family and the changes it brings, and with two great actors/actresses in lead roles it was fantastic, but if you do go and see this, take some chocolate and a large pack of tissues! My eyes were still red later on when we had finished our meal........which is another story!
We went out for an italian, was tops, we both had olives and warm crusty bread to start, Gnocci in a fresh tomato, basil and smoked ham sauce (a shared main meal) then we had a pizza course (sundried tomato, olive, chilli, fresh rocket) which was so delicious, was a bit worried the chillis may have started the eviction process early but touch wood all seems to be ok, and then I finished with a warm chocolate brownie and ice-cream. It was the best meal I have had in years!
However............my husband was extremely annoyed with the waitress of the evening, she noticed my bump, asked how long I had and then asked which hospital I was having it at. When I told her she pulled a face, and then went on to tell us how her second baby died 12 weeks after leaving that hospital. I mean for starters, that really upset me and I didn't know what to say............but then she went on to say that she was discharged by a student midwife who signed on the form that all the essential people had checked her baby over to check it was ok to go home. Anyway, she said she knew that the baby hadn't been checked by whoever it is that does the heart checks (began with p, but can't remember it), and then said that the baby died of heart disease at home 12 weeks after leaving the hospital. She then went on to say how crap they were etc . 
I felt sorry for her totally, but come on, is that really the sort of thing you should be saying to someone who is due in just over 5 weeks? My hubs was really cross cos of course now he's worried that I am going to constantly worry about it. I have said that we'll just use it as a learning curve, and IF we do get discharged by a student midwife, we will ask for a QUALIFIED midwife to go through all of our paper work with us.
I feel awful for moaning about her saying this to us, but surely you just wouldn't say that!
I did however still have a lovely evening, and to top it all off, we stayed in bed until 12.30 this morning and just snuggled whilst watching TV!


----------



## Gemma Lou

bad news I am afraid ladies, there have been 3 more april mums and they have all been LATE!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Gemma Lou said:


> ok, here are my sad statistics, I am obsessed due to the "first time mums are always late" theory.
> April mums so far......
> Early - 22
> On time - 2
> Late - 5
> 
> So really, thats not looking too bad! x :happydance:

That now changes to 
Early - 24
On time - 2
Late - 8


----------



## MarshMellow

hehe Im sure we will all be on time or early.

You want a good laugh everyone..

Well ive just spent 30 mins trying to put my car seat i my car!! OMG the dramas!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Taurustot09

lets hope may babies arent too lazy:rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


Di xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

April Mummies........
Early - 25
On time - 2
Late - 8
Let me know if you get fed up with me adding the stats, I just find it interesting x


----------



## snettyb

Sounds like you had a lovely night Gemma-lou, but its a shame about the horror story :( I think the waitress should have maybe kept it to herself but at the same time she might have thought she was doing you a favour by warning you :shrug:

I still think the early stats look good, only 8 late April mam's isn't too bad :)

Has anyone heard from Babboo about her twins? wasn't she induced a few days ago? Also abblebubba, any news on her? Eeeeeee i'm nosey arne't I lol.

Right, now i'm gonna have a tiny winge and i wanna know if i'm being over sensetive or not? My OH said he would stop drinking when i got to 37 weeks (last tuesday) which he did.......for 4 days!! We had his parents round our house for tea last night and he HAD to have a drink, he only had 5 cans of larger so wasn't drunk but still, how am i supposed to get to hospital if anything happens? Especially seen as i've had a show and been getting pains, i would have thought he could lay off. Then today he had 2 cans with sunday lunch (i don't agree with drinking befor 5pm anyway lol unless its a really special occasion) and then just coz he feels deppressed about the newcastle match (and rightly so :cry:) he has trotted off to the pub! Now the way i look at it is i have took 9 month out of my life to have the child he begged me to have (i want it also but it was his idea IYKWIM) gave up smoking and drinking since i got my BFP and he can't even stay sober for 3-5 weeks at most. Is it just me or is that just SHIT (pardon my french) Rant over :blush: 

Hope everyone is ok and has had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Has anyone noticed less movements from little one? Todays movements have been really reduced as were yesterdays, is this just little one settling down or do you think I need to be worried. Its just so different to what it has been. Had quite a few pains down below too, like sharp stabbing ones, and I also feel like I have stitch down one side of my bump. Anybody got any ideas?:-k

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Emsy26

My bubs is quieter, they do say they quieten down, but if you're worried call your M/W.
I too get sharp stabbing pains down below but LO is engaged so I'm putting it down to that.
As for the stitch, I get that also but have no explanation. Lol xx


----------



## NatalieW

Gemma you should still feel 10 movements a day... if not get check out. Stitch I get and it's just when I do something too quickly like walking too quickly.


----------



## magicvw

Snetty my DH is a Newcastle fan too! They are not happy bunnies are they! 

Gemma - keep up with the stats! Something to keep us occupied anyway! I think that waitress was a bit out of order telling you that story when you're out enjoying your evening. Everyone has stories of things going wrong but there is a time and a place. I'm sure she thought she was doing the right thing by telling you though - probs best to react the way you have- learn from it :hugs:

I can't imagine this baby ever coming out!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Keep up the stats, theyre interesting :D

Why do people always feel the need to tell us their horror stories thinking it helps? Nothing better toe tell a pg woman a horro story to make her worry! :hugs:

MW again tomorrow, hoping for some good news on engagement!


----------



## NatalieW

I don't know why they tell us horror stories... it's not like we have a choice now is it?! We're a bit committed to giving birth!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Getting frigthend of the whole giving birth thing now. My gas and air should arrive tuesday and ive got a "home birth" pack here for the midwives.
allllll scary.

does anyone else getting stupid text messages asking you if your in labuor or had the baby? they are driving me nuts. I have no intention of announcing my labour to family and friends (probably will on here)... im not out of mobile credit until the 1st now. Apart from and emergancy £1.00 just incase im out and go into labour or break down...

Is anyone else worried about anything pointless? 
Im worried that my daughter (whose 4) will get ill the night im in labour... im hopeing she will stay in her room while i have the baby.
Im also worried that i wont handle the pain too.


----------



## Abblebubba

Abblebubba has re entered the building aaaand is finally nesting!

Hey girls i am sorry for my recent abscence i have missed soo much and i am trying hard to catch up, as my text buddie Kirsty kindly informed you, i have been un well in hospital since last saturday :cry:.
I had a really bad back ache on saturday morning and my OH told me it must have been the way i was laying so i took some painkillers and thought no more of it, throughout the day it got increasingly harder to pass urine and my back ache was atrscious, so i knew i must have some kind of UTI i tried to get some hot water bottles to warm me up as i was shivvering cold with a raging temperature, but the more i shivered the more i was in pain so i tried to stop that asap. evertually when OH got back from work, i went over to the hospital as a doctor would not come out to see me until four hours!!, when i arrived he was in a hurry and said he would give me some anti biotics that would help me clear up the infection and stop the back pain, he asked me what i was allergic to i told him PENECILIN, so i left and went home feeling a bit better the next day i woke up in agony again, and feeling sick with full body pain not just my back, i then was sick loads of times and told my mum i had to go back so second time here i go to the doctors and they give me more anti biotics saying they had accidently given me ones with peneclilin thats why i was feeling so awful and being so sick, monday morning comes round and i am obviously not getting any better, temp was hitting sky high i threw up another 5 times then i had had enough and went to A+E i told them the doctors were not helping me and i was obviously very ill, the addmitted me straight away, put me on a drip with fluids pain relief checked my cervix to make sure i wasnt in early labour which i wasnt they didnt think, they then took bloods and urine samples and checked them coming back to telll me i had something wrong with my kidneys and they would have to keep me in, the usual hospital tests and things went on all week, i had a ECG heart scan, Kidney scan, Baby scan and baby was monitored everyday. Thursday i took another turn for the worse i couldnt breathe and my chest got tighter sort of like hearturn i thought to begin with but then i got so conjested i couldnt eat, drink or breathe so i was put onto oxygen, they didnt know what was causing it and still dont, so after about seven blood tests, two sets of steroid injections to help baby, cleczaine injections to stop blood clots forming in my legs, a week in hospital and a ruined easter i have been discharged,

Thankyou to everyone for the well wishes and i am sorry if i have missed lots of things im trying to catch up now.
On the brighter side of things i have started nesting three more weekends until he is here!! :)


----------



## dannydustcart

Appledubba sounds like you've had a terrible time xx
Glad your well enough to be home and nesting.


----------



## Abblebubba

Thankyou, i thought i was going to go mad in that hospital its like none of them knew what they were doing!! i think i knew more than them, im still exhausted by 2 o clock at the moment thou so i guess i shouldnt rush things too much, how is everyone elses nesting, weekends ect been going?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sounds like you have had an awful time, lets hope you can enjoy the next few weeks x


----------



## snettyb

Welcome back abblebubba, i was just asking after you lol. Pleased your home hun :hugs:

Danny - i get calls and texts all the time asking if i'm in labour or if i've had the baby. There was one day i didn't update my status on facebook for a whole day and everyone just assumed i was having the baby....WTF!! Infact one friend of mine said the stooooopidest thing ever today. I bumpend into her in ASDA and she said 'have you not had that baby yet?' well duuuuhhhhhh does it look like i've had it yet :rofl: I'm not even due for 2 weeks and 2 days yet lol

I'm scared that i go into labour somewhere silly so i'm a hermit lately, i'm scared i won't get someone to be there for my son while i'm labouring (stoopid fear coz there's pleanty people really) and i'm so so so scared i'm gonna poop while pushing :blush: and i'm terrified of having a big baby as i would rather gnaw my own arm off than have to be cut again *shudder* xx


----------



## magicvw

hi abblebubba - sorry to hear you've been in the wars! hope you're feeling better now :hugs:

Snetty - why not get an enema if you're really afraid of pooping? I wouldn't worry anyway as apparently it's totally normal and they see it every day. :hugs:

The only thing I'm really afraid of is failing at the VBAC and having to had another C-section. Really don't want that !


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome Back Abblebubba xox
I've been nesing for 3 days now, even though I've felt rough with backache, sickness and headaches...it hasn't stopped me running round cleaning like a loon! :lol:

I'm just scared of my waters breaking in public......the embarrassment of that :blush:


----------



## samantha_sarah

Hello girlies, god im exhausted. I have slept about 4 hours since having Ruby.

Such hard work :lol:

How everyone?


----------



## Emsy26

Hard work but worth every minute hun....she's gorgeous xx


----------



## bethyb

aww bless shes lovely :)
yep my nesting is getting out of control back out in the garden today but it looks great - hoping to spend a lot of time out there this summer with baby and zac.
glad to have u back abblebubba :)
i slept in til 10 today, wont be happening much in the future so it was lovely!
umm not in a lot of discomfort as yet so will wait a few weeks too to start the eviction!! :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Awws samantha_Sarah i havent had a chance to congratulate you, so congratulations :) she is beautiful, all worth the wait i bet.

Snetty they see it everyday honey, and eh if you dont like the nurse it may be a bonus HA, sorry im evil like that, im sure your be fine.

Nesting, nesting, cleeeaning and sorting, it is starting to all feel to good to be true :|


----------



## Monkeh

I've been sleeping in til 10 most mornings, but I'm back at college tomorrow so I'll be up at half 7 :(

Soooo not looking forward to that!!! :lol:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Samantha_sarah, she is absolutely gorgeous! Hope she is settling in well x


----------



## DolceBella

Gemma - Keep the stats coming! I think it's great! Sucks about that crap waitress though. You should have made up some horror story about waitresses to tell her instead! :rofl:

Snetty - Don't worry about the poop thing. When the baby's head gets low enough, it usually blocks anything from coming out.

Applebubba - Glad to see you're back. Sounds like you had a really rough week! I had a kidney infection once and they sure are torture!

Sam - Ruby is soooo pretty!! Despite being tired, I hope you're feeling well!

Had a big cry today, thanks to my DH.:hissy: Why is it that men always assume things around the house should be our job!! He's so much quicker to point fingers than to lift one and help out! Ass!


----------



## MarshMellow

I got up with hubby this morning to make him a coffee before he went to work, and oddly enough I feel better for getting up early than I do when I lay in till gone 10. More nesting and phone calls to make today.


----------



## Becca L

I should be going back to school today but instead I'm starting maternity leave. Whoop whoop! It's weird. I feel like I'm bunking.


----------



## snettyb

Eeeeeee my word! I feel proper MINT today!! Got up early after a really good nights sleep (only 3 toilet trips woo hoo) Took my little dude to school in the glorious sun shine and just had chocolate hob nobs for breckie lol

I feel full of energy and the joys of spring and i feel like i could walk (not run) a marathon. Imagine the cleaning i am going to get done today girls tee heee.

Samatha_sarah- your little princess is beautiful!! Hope you manage to get some rest, congrats sweetie xx


----------



## NatalieW

Sam - she is so gorgeous!!! 

Well I got today and thats it.. so cooking and gardening and some cheesy films I think!!!


----------



## snettyb

Are you nervous sweety? I would be papping myself if someone said to me you will have your baby on ??? date. I'd rather not know if that makes sense. Eeeeee i'm dead excited for you!!! xx


----------



## NatalieW

I'm kinda feeling nervous, excited and sick all at the same time!! I know they start me tomorrow morning but I doubt I will be having baby until wednesday...

Come on snetty, you've been having more symptoms than me - you should be next?!


----------



## MarshMellow

Goodluck NatalieW

snetty - I've woke up the same today but am starting to get uncomfy again. GRRR.


----------



## snettyb

Ha Ha natalie, i think my body is just playing tricks on me, i've still got the cramps and pains but there is no change to the intensity or anything. I bet i go waaaaay over due lol I really really don't want my baby to arrive this thursday tho (23rd) coz its the 4th anniversary of my Nana's death and it was the single most saddest day of my life when she died, she was the bestest nana ever :cry: and i dunno why but i just don't want by baby's b-day to be that day, so i'm hoping to hang on. Also i have tickets to see a comedian on the 28th, i've had these tickets for about 9 month and i'm soooo looking forward to it but it will be sods law that my bubs will arrive at a time where i can't make the show xx


----------



## Emsy26

OoOoO just wanna say another massive Good Luck for tomorrow Natalie xox

Snetty, I've had mounts of energy for days...I really just wanna relax but can't. Lol. energy wont let me. The school run did wear me out a lil though as I have to climb a massive hill to get back home..luckily I had OH to pull me up but he's not going to be here when I fetch them out. It's going to be that hill that starts me off xx


----------



## Taurustot09

Good luck Nat! xxxx 
snetty/emsy enjoy the burst of energy while it lasts lol, i am usually like that of a morning but had a restless night ( think i was up to the loo at least 5 times) then fell into one of those deep sleeps after DH left for work:dohh: :sleep:
have lots to do today so better try and motivate myself :happydance:
m/w tomorrow morning :thumbup::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Diane xxxx:hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

Good luck natalie xx

Am starting to feel im the only one with no labour symtoms at all. 
I feel rotten and a bit sick. Nosebleeds have started again but im convinced thats because Im so blinking tired.


----------



## snettyb

Dunno danny, some say that feeling crappy is a sign that labour isn't far away but then again some say that a burst of energy is also a sign.

I used my burst this morning to gut my sons pig sty i mean tip i mean bedroom lol I pulled all the boxes out from under his bed, rearanged them all, filled 3 huge bin bags full of broken, unused toys to be thrown out (he'll never notice coz he's got so much) i can now see the the lovely carpet and i gave it a good dust, clean and hoover. See how long it stays like that eh?

I still feel full of energy in my head but my poor body is crying for a hot bath, crawling around the floor for an hour and a half has took its toll lol.

Has anyone else lost their appetite? I'm only eating when OH puts food infront of me or i'm bored, i just don't feel hungry. Weird xx


----------



## Emsy26

I've lost my appetite, my OH cooked me a gorgeous meal y'day, I had one forkful and couldn't touch the rest. All I wanna do is eat carrots..raw. My craving. 
I've got nothing to do, done all my cleaning, I've got so much energy and nothing to do with it :hissy:


----------



## tropicana

ive had no energy burst at all since being pregnant i think lol, was stood down at the horse shows yesterday for 4+hrs then a hill walk back to the car well i almost died, my face is sooooo burnt and my boobs! so sore lol.
one thing though i felt like punching everyone at leaste 5 different people had told me i shouldnt have been at the show as it was dangerous, and i would take the spotlite off the girls who were showing their horses from our place if i went into labour down there! ugh!

and no no loss of appetite here, i think i have found urs snetty and everyone elses who has lost it too..


----------



## classyburd

Girlies with lots of energy, i have a house here in need of a good spring clean if your interested lol

I just cant get going today


----------



## Emsy26

I'd come do it classy if I were closer xx


----------



## classyburd

hehehe a new business idea

Pregnant maids, could hire you lot out for an hourly rate to clean ppls homes hahaha


----------



## Emsy26

Lol....the xtra money sure would come in handy. Lol xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Had MW today, everything is still looking great :D she said baby doesnt feel too big but still a good size.
On call day started yesterday so im all good for my homebirth, just gotta play the waiting game now!


----------



## snettyb

Pleased it went well acanegirl :) The waiting game is the hardest game to play me thinks. I have midwife tomorrow and i think i might ask if she will check me out seen as i have been getting pains and cramps, dunno if she will but i suppose it don't hurt to ask. If she can i might even get her to give me a sweep!

My burst of energy has been wasted since i done the boys room coz i got a killer migrane and had to go to sleep :hissy: hope i have energy again tomorrow then i can dream up some other jobs to do lol. Classyburd, i would come clean your house chick if i wasn't such a hermit these days lol xx


----------



## maccy

I'm a hermit too, I am hating going out!!! I am getting tired and my back is killing me and I still have a way to go to catch up with you girlies!! 

I did do a fair bit of nesting yesterday though, but feeling the effects today..mind says yes...body says NOoooooooo!! lol

Not long for us lot now though....getting exciting in here. xxx


----------



## Emsy26

The waiting game is the worst game EVER!!!! xx


----------



## classyburd

I hate waiting and not knowing when lol

I have been into town doing some serious window shopping for the past 3 days in a row haha, must av been walking about for 3+ hours each time but maybe thats coz im walking alot slower hahaha


----------



## Abblebubba

Glad everything went ok AG, :)
Very good luck nataliew, its all soo exciting.
Soo many may babies im soo excited to meet, you girlies have been a real rock on here throughout this pregnancy and big thanks and :hugs: to you all.. [im feeling very loving and emotional today hehe] 
Just came in from sitting in the garden in the sun, energy?? sorry someone please remind me what that is :rofl:, even sitting on my bum outside in the sun wore me out i hope some energy comes soon, as tylers clothes are currently accomedating my mummys dinning room table and she says she needs it back :dohh: good day everyone?


----------



## Chick21

Hey Girls! just wanna ask a question...i have got lower back pain which is normal and i can just about cope with but the other mornin i woke up and the muscle on the in side of my leg r killing me like i have ran miles! and its still really painfull i have had it 4 about 4days now! :( it makes getting off the sofa really painfull aswell, plus i had a minor op on a mole on my bak this morning so i cant stretch my arms 2 much, so pushing myself up from sitting is even more hard work! thanx 4 listening 2 me moan on lol. xx


----------



## Chick21

hey again....sorry i jus realised i posted this in the wrong thread lol! but any adivce would b good! :) x


----------



## DolceBella

Glad your visit went well AG!

Good luck tomorrow Natalie!


----------



## ajarvis

Hey ladies! Wow there was a lot to catch up on lol. No energy from this girl this weekend - or most for that matter - although I only have 3 more weeks of work so that'll be nice. My son is counting down too :) I wouldn't mind someone coming to clean my place either - I got the dishes, and laundry and something else done this weekend, but I needed to do the bathroom, the floors, and the living room as well :p

Abblebubba welcome back glad you're ok!

Me and OH are having big big problems since saturday - don't want to get into it too much but he cheated on my on Saturday. I was so upset and crying saturday night (like 1:30am lol) that I started having contractions, and cramping. Ended up falling asleep at about 2:45 and only had like 3 hrs of sleep. So yesterday was a right off. I took my son out in the evening and he cheered me up a bit - that kid can really make me laugh :)

Now i have major life decisions ahead of me that I don't think I'm in the best place to be making - being pregnant and all lol Plus once you've been with someone for almost 8 years it changes things drastically.


----------



## NatalieW

abblebubba - glad your doing well...

Ajarvis :hugs: I don't know what to say I've never been in that situation and wanted to give you a hug and I'm sure all the ladies are with me and say that your allowed to vent it here. But try and look after yourself baby and son, and most importantly yourself..xx


----------



## DolceBella

Holy crap Ajarvis! WTF!! I'm so sorry you have to go through this right now.. What was he thinking????


----------



## Emsy26

Massive :hug: Ajarvis xox
You really don't need that right now...or at all for that matter. 
You can vent in here anytime you want sweety..we are always here xx
Just look after yourself, your son and of course LO xx
I know it's easier said than done but please don't get too stressed xx


----------



## snettyb

AJarvis, sending you massive :hug: I really don't know what to say hunny. You know were all here for you right? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Ajarvis.. we are all here for you... x Thats awful


----------



## Abblebubba

Very big hugs to you Ajarvis, im so sorry you are going through this, please try not to stress or get too upset i know its hard, but your babies are always there for you, and us on here too, anytime you need someone MSN me, or post on here we are always here to listen :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

Ajarvis sorry to hear ur news, as if u need this right now..
I have to say though what was ur OH thinking? I know I feel like so unsexy pregnant, im sure we all do and doing something like that must be a head beater just now. I was with my ex for 7 years and walking away was extremely difficult and i didnt have any children with him so I cant really see things from your view as im sure you must be very mixed up as ur about to give birth to his baby but yeah the guy needs to give you some answers cuz when u need him hes let u down..
U know when I feel blue my little boy always brings me back up, they are so innocent and lovely they cant help but make u feel better.
we all here here for u if u need to vent... bloody men!
sun is shining here and ive been in the garden again and washing anything thaqts not nailed down :)
also got all my sheets and bits ready for my home birth, my midwives go on call tomorrow :) yey!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies. Much appreciated. I am trying to figure out what to do and how I feel, but it's not easy.

I was talking to a good friend on Saturday after OH told me and that helped. He kept me fairly calm til his phone died I guess then I got upset with OH. 

To answer what he was thinking - he says he wasn't and he was drunk and it just happened, and now he's willing to do anything not to lose me, but feels like I'm going to leave him. And I just don't know. Honestly I can understand the being drunk and it just happened etc etc. and he told me right away - which he didn't have to do I'd of never found out cause apparently her boyfriend doesn't care. But at the same time I almost wish he had never told me - as stupid as that sounds.


----------



## Laura85

Aww hun... i'm so sorry to hear your having to go through this..

Whatever decision you make i'm sure it'll be the right one.

Just remember too look after yourself, LO and your little boy.

Hope you feel better soon.

Love and big hugs

Laura.xxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

thanks. one positive out of it is the contractions made me realize how close my due date was and I went and got stuff for my hospital bag lol. I just need a new nursing bra and some size one diapers and it's all set :p


----------



## NatalieW

ajarvis.. glad you got your hopsital bag sorted... I personally wouldn't make a decision yet only because of the hormones in your body, I know I couldn't make a massive decision right now but thats me... xx


----------



## tropicana

:( ajarvis that is my worse nightmare! i hope you make the right decision, if you trust him still?


----------



## bethyb

yeah im up and down at the moment, u just concentrate on u ur little boy and baby, the other stuff will just sort itself out in time. xxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Ajarvis
what a crappy thing to happen and at a worse time!
It does sound like a drunken accident the fact he told you and is trying what he can not to loose you, understandably though the trust is gone. Good luck with any decisions you make :hugs:

Lost of people becoming hermits, am i the only one whos still going out for long hours at a time? :rofl: Was out shopping for 7 hours on Saturday, keep thinking to myself i must be mad lol.


----------



## magicvw

Ajarvis - that's awful hun :hugs: I don't know how I'd handle that at the best of times, but right now? :shock: Hope you guys sort it out and I'm sure you'll do what's for the best :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emsy26

I still go ut AG, just make sure my phone is charged all the time, as I generally forget to do it...not anymore.

Ajarvis...whatever decision you make hunny, I'm sure will be the right one. thinking of you xox


OK....just been to loo for #2 (TMI - Sorry) anyway I've been constipated for a while now, but just I wasn't..wasn't runny but stools were alot softer, when I wiped there was lots of green snot-like stuff on tissue...any ideas? xx


----------



## bethyb

nope no idea, dont think its a labour symptom though..
no not a hermit, cant be with a three year old running round my feet although def enjoying spending time doing up the house and garden, so so much more than normal.
Jay has the night off this week to fix my new fence up so then my garden will be done too! whoop!!
Feeling much stiffer though now after I garden or clean the kitchen etc and I waddle like a duck for a while after much to my OH amusement, he keeps telling me to sit down!!


----------



## ajarvis

emsy could it be your plug?

bethy i have an almost 3 year old as well so can't be a hermit either - no matter how much I'd like to lol. Definitely much tireder after taking him out and chores etc. My OH says sit down I'll do it, but then he doesn't so I end up doing it - although maybe now he will to make up for what he's done :p


----------



## kmh2009

wow, loads to catch upon. so sorry to hear bout your OH ajarvis. 

abblebubba - glad ur out and home. must be a relief for you. good to have you back

samantha sarah - ruby is gorgeous, congrats hun.

ive officially joined the hermit group of us. i went to the shop today, 5minute walk and came home exhausted. its so hard even turning over. it seems so difficult moving.

hugs

xxx


----------



## DolceBella

I'm not really a hermit either. I get too restless!

Sounds like your plug Emsy!


----------



## bethyb

id ask ur midwife emsy, just in case..
yep my little man is constantly on the go - think boys tend to be that way, so at the end of the day with my nesting and being mummy i sink into bed! I too finding it really tough turning in bed, esp as we have memory foam and im super heavy, getting out of bed is hard work too!!
AJ make him work and grovel for sure, jay does do things but im so impatient I can never wait for him to do it!


----------



## lesleyann

I just got my HIP money :happydance: woke up with a really bad back and acid so had a bath then came online and ive been paid :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Good luck ladies, to those who go naturally before me!! xx


----------



## magicvw

good luck natalie! :hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Good luck for today Natalie! What time do you go in? Ohhh its getting so exciting!

Emsy- hows you today? Did you ask your midwife about waters and possible plug?

AJarvis- How are you feeling today? Any further forward with OH?

I had a crap nights sleep last night so i have woke up today feeling quite rough with a cracking head ache and it doesn't help that my son has got clubland TV on and he is singing away to crappy banging tunes Urrgghhhh mini rant over lol xx


----------



## MarshMellow

Morning all.
I have woken up feeling horrible. I was awake ever 2 hours with my hands. Not to mention the wee trips and the nightmares, generaly a carp night!

Hope everyone is feeling better than me 2day


----------



## kmh2009

good luck natalie. cant wait to see pics. xxx


----------



## Taurustot09

morning mummies :) Good luck natalie! off to my midwife appointment in an hour, update later :):hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

hope all goes well at mw taurus. 

xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Good luck natalie.!
hope it goes well Tauraus tot.

Snetty,... isnt today a good day to have a baby! I woke up like that yesterday! Dont feel too bad at the moment.


----------



## Emsy26

well....i stayed dry all night, so it can't be waters, they would constantly trickle I've been told. The green discharge has stopped, happened once, still got thrush so M/W said it could be that.
Had about 2 hours sleep last night, kept having pains and was really hot. So spent most the night downstairs cleaning...again!
Although I feel rough today, still feeling loadsa energy.
I really need to have this baby!!! Like......NOW :hissy:

Good Luck Natalie xox

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Snetty,... isnt today a good day to have a baby!


Danny, you said this on your facebook too. Is there something your not telling us lol Could your baby be coming?! Today is a good day to have a baby though, its a nice sunny day. (also the queens birthday i beleive........dunno what thats got to do with anything so dunno why i mentioned that bit of trivia pmsl)

I'm at midwife at 1.30 gotta get me bloods done for me thyroid :hissy: i feel like a sodding pin cusion, but i'm gonna ask if she'll check me out to see if all these cramps and pains have been doing anything, worth a try i supppose xx


----------



## maccy

Natalie - good luck hun.

Ajarvis - I'm so sorry hun, what a thing to have to deal with at this time (well any time really) I hope you can get things sorted, you must do what you feel is right for you whatever it may be.

Emsy - That green stuff can be sign of an infection, when you at the midwifes next, just check with them hun just incase. x Glad there is no more! 

Snetty - good luck later hun! x


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Snetty,... isnt today a good day to have a baby!
> 
> 
> Danny, you said this on your facebook too. Is there something your not telling us lol Could your baby be coming?! Today is a good day to have a baby though, its a nice sunny day. (also the queens birthday i beleive........dunno what thats got to do with anything so dunno why i mentioned that bit of trivia pmsl)
> 
> I'm at midwife at 1.30 gotta get me bloods done for me thyroid :hissy: i feel like a sodding pin cusion, but i'm gonna ask if she'll check me out to see if all these cramps and pains have been doing anything, worth a try i supppose xxClick to expand...

Im just wishing... good luck today!!
I havent had any "signs" that labour is about to start... nothing at all. Even my BH are painless and few and far between


----------



## Monkeh

I actually slept relatively well last night. The night before I had pretty much NO sleep at all which was awful! Then was in college all day yesterday and came home and fell asleep on the swinging seat outside :lol:

Good luck today Natalie :D

:hugs: to you ajarvis. Don't know what to say as only you can decide what to do in this situation, but we are all here if you need us and all thinking of you :hug:


----------



## lesleyann

just got back from midwife had the same dopey one as last time :dohh: but everything was ok and i dont have to have a test for diabeatis(sp?) the rules for our hospital they only make you do the test if your BMI is high and other reasons like that so i dont have to have a horrible drink :happydance: bad news at my next appointment there taking blood again to check my iron levels :hissy:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm getting bloods taken again tomorrow :dohh: They're gonna drain me!! :lol:

Just checked my bank there and I have the HiPG in!! :wohoo:


----------



## lesleyann

Monkeh it went in today at about 1am lol mine did :) so may mummies are getting there money :happydance:


----------



## Taurustot09

back from my midwife too, had my own midwife this week :) and a student m/w, everything is perfect :) back in 2 weeks..is there no weekly appointments anymore? dont think i will last another 2 weeks to be honest:rofl:


----------



## MarshMellow

im on weekly appointments! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im on two weekly appointments though my book says it should be weekly!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm on 2 weekly as of tomorrow's appointment. Been 4 weekly til now.


----------



## lesleyann

ive been going in every 2weeks since 31+6Weeks and move to every week at 40weeks


----------



## Emsy26

I'm on 2 weekly also,my M/W is only there every 2 weeks. I thought they were meant to c you every week. x

I've not had my HIPG as yet, sent mine off mid feb and am due may 6th! Might get on the phone. x


----------



## snettyb

My word i am shattered!! Netty the hermit left the shell to go to asda for a few bits and to the pet shop coz like a silly mare i left my dogs lead tied to a fence yesterday so had to buy a new one. I was only out 45 mins and i am proper done it lol. Came back, went to the loo and got pink discharge, like the usual jelly stuff but pink today :shrug: i'll ask MW this afternoon.

I feel like i could just pass out and go to sleep but i ahve to go back out in an hour for my appointment :hissy: xx


----------



## Taurustot09

aww emsy must be the same for my m/w then..also not had my hipg money through yet, i couldnt get hold of a form till late feb/march. shouldnt be long hopefully :) 
snetty/ hope your m/w appointment goes well and she can shed some light on whats happening :) hope you can get a bit of rest behorehand :) :)

Diane xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emsy26

Just called HIPG helpline, they now have a computer system up and running...they have told me that my claim hasn't been processed yet..to phone back in 10-14 days to see if theres any update! 
Whats the betting they have lost my form...even though I sent it recorded delivery.
Damn government!!!


----------



## classyburd

I cant remember when i sent mine off, just know i was one of the later ones as i had trouble getting hold of a form from midwife :(


----------



## DolceBella

Morning girls! Just home from work. Another shift down... 2 more to go!! :happydance: Here's hoping I sleep well today.. I have to go back again tonight.


----------



## Emsy26

Happy Resting DolceBella xox


----------



## kaykay

Hey I just noticed Im not on the list? Can you add me please May 6th..hun xx


----------



## Emsy26

WooHoo another May 6th Mummy xox
Welcome Hun xx


----------



## snettyb

Yey dolcebella, 2 shifts will fly over, then you can get some well deserved rest!

Well been to midwife and she said the cramps and pains down there are because of baby's head pressing down, i am 3/5ths engaged. She wouldn't agree to a sweep but has said she will do one in 2 weeks time if i'm still hanging on. I'm measuring spot on 38 weeks but she said its all baby and he feels a good size *gulp* the discharge i described to her sounds like my plug/bloody show which can mean something or nothing (great help) Then she didn't have the correct colour bottle for me bloods so instead of wandering off to get one she sent me to the treatment room which was closed for lunch so i had to sit about like a prat for 30 mins waiting to get me bloods done. Netty was not a happy bunny. Just got in and sat down with a chocolate hob nob (yummy) but gotta go for me little dude in 25 mins so its been all go go go for me today.....knackered!!! xx


----------



## classyburd

Glad it was good new at the MW snetty, am only seeing mine every 2 weeks so have to wait til a week tomorrow :(
Just posted a collection of me bump photos in the bump post and its wierd looking back on them all developing lol

Now i need to go get some more food, dunno where its all going yano and need sommit to cure this headache i have developed. Hmmmm maybe i should get dressed tooo?????


----------



## Abblebubba

I had a really baaaaaaad nights sleep last night, tossing and turning only i coulda done with a crane for the turning :rofl: 
i keep having nightmares that my boyfriend is cheating on me, and they seem so real, i actually sent a text last night in my sleep im guessing telling him its over and to get out of my house :cry: ...and everytime i close my eyes i go back to the same friggin dream, luckily OH understood i didnt mean it but i do hope it doesnt happen again tonight, six toilets trips last night Ahhhh!! 

Glad everything went OK snetty and everyone else :) i think i have my MW tomorrow normally it wouldnt be until next week as i only see her every fortnight,, but seeings as i have been ill with infection i asked her to come see me, i think i have thrush, and it is sooo sore, im very inflamed down there with white dischargy stuff =[ , sound like thrush? ...

I sorted all of tylers baby clothes into his little draws today just waiting for daddy to bring round the cot once i change round my tip of a room :blush: LOOL

:hugs:to everyone for the nice sunny day :yipee: xx


----------



## ajarvis

well ladies for some reason I can't read page 183 or 184 lol. 
Dolcebella I'm more than a little envious of your only having 2 shifts left! I have 13 days to go (working days) I wouldn't mind if I hadn't hurt my foot somehow last week and now I hobble everywhere and take forever :p I think my son is getting tired of me asking him to wait up :p

Abble bubba that is exactly why I am glad I don't remember my dreams. Although my last vivid one was me cheating on OH not the other way around - kind of ironic lol. Hope you feel better soon!

As for me. Still upset. still sad. but I do think he's genuinely sorry, and considering we've been together for almost 8 years and he's never come close to anything like this I feel for the sake of our family I should give him another chance. He keeps saying "I want to raise our boys together" which just makes me emotional - damn hormones lol. Ah well. Not going to think too much about it for now so I don't get stressed - just worry about me and the baby I guess.


----------



## Emsy26

Arghhh....the school run is killing my pelvis! Lol.
But hopefully its doing something.....

Abblebubba...I can totally sympathise with you about the thrush..I've had it for 7 weeks..nothing is taking i away, not even the pessaries the doc gave me. I'm stuck with it til LO is born xx

The sun is absolutely gorgeous....not doing anything for my sleeping though, I was so hot last night that I hardly got any sleep and lost my energy for the day :hissy:


----------



## tropicana

i get some horrible dreams like that sometimes, glad they are just that!

had midwife come to my house today to explain all the pain relief etc and she is meeting up with me on saturday to go look at the birth suit i can use :D although, tough luck if baby decides to come on a weeked and she said theyll be shut due to staffing problems...

so opting for a water birth if during the week lol!

OH she did tell me if anyone has any baby talc to not use it (if uve not already been told) as they have found something in the talcs that cause cancer later on in life :o


----------



## dannydustcart

bouncy bouncy.. are we all bouncing!!


----------



## MrsTatty

AJarvis - must be the last thing you need at the moment. It must be very hard.

I envy you ladies with the energy bursts, I just feel drained most of the time. I suppose when you have other LOs to take care of, you just have to keep going.

Off to the OB/GYN tomorrow for weekly check up. Have had high BP last two times but have been checking it every day on my dad's monitor (he has his own cos of high BP) and its been fine all week so fingers crossed it stays low.


----------



## Emsy26

I'm not bouncing....just plenty of walking! Lol xx


----------



## snettyb

AJarvis- if you feel he deserves another chance then that is totally your call and don't go worrying about what anyone else thinks, its your life. :hugs:

Danny- i'm afraid i am not bouncing, and today walking has been agony, i had tears in my eyes coming home after picking the little dude up coz my lady bits hurt so bad, the only way to describe the pain is its like my lady garden is being torn in half down the middle, its nasty!! 

After i got in from the school run i got dude changed and he went out to play and then for no reason and out of the blue i bawled my eyes out, it really took me by suprise! God i'm up and down like a yo yo xx


----------



## magicvw

I reckon I've had a bit of thrush too. Got it last time I was pg and it was a bugger to get rid of as I didn't catch it early. Think I've got it under control with the old Canesten though. My doc prescribed pessaries last time which were worse than useless but the canesten works well. Might be worth a try if you haven't already?

I had loads of energy today - did a massive scrub up in the kitchen and just as I finished the guys came round to install our satellite tv! :D I think that's the only preparation I really need for this baby! :rofl: (Just kidding!!! I also washed a big bag of my LO's 0-3 mnths clothes ready for buba :cloud9:)


----------



## Abblebubba

Emsy :cry:, its hoooorible i feel for you having it for soo long i feel bad enough and i have only had it about two weeeks, also when they gave me laxatives in hospital because i was costipated due to the iron tablets :hissy: and then when i had to go number 2's it irritated it soo much more and now every part of my bits its sore and inflamed =[

Ajarvis i really wish i didnt remember them, but then again they do say you have stange dreams when your pregnant dont they?,...

Just called the HIP grant people and they said they recieved my application buut i have to call back at the end of the month so they can tell me whats going on, greeeat baby will be here before the money is....


----------



## Emsy26

You pinched my energy Magic? :rofl:
I've gone from having loads to having zilch! :dohh:

Snetty...I'm exactly the same...I have a massive hill to climb too with 3 dawdling kids dragging behind you, it's not good! xx

Ajarvis...it's totally your decision..it sounds as if your OH is seriously sorry and regretting what he done. We are here for you whenever you need to talk or rant xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

kaykay said:


> Hey I just noticed Im not on the list? Can you add me please May 6th..hun xx


Added :D


----------



## ajarvis

No bouncing here. Although I've been thinking about getting a ball cause then I could use it after baby was born too.

Mrstatty hope your BP isn't high and your appt. goes good!

Snetty Hope your day gets better. I'm with you on the pain - not that bad today, but ithas been :hugs: hope you feel better!

I feel for you ladies with thrush - NOT FUN! 

Thanks for your support ladies - means alot!! :)


----------



## Emsy26

Well I am freezing!
When I got in from school i could smell gas badly, so I called my MIL's OH, who came to check it for me as he's Corgi registered, seems I have a very big Gas leak, had to open all the windows and doors for ventilation, couldn't use electrics or gas (obviously, lol). They've disconnected my gas now, until the landlord sorts it out! Would explain all the headaches and tiredness I've been having.

Also losing green stuff..(posted a thread) if anyone has any ideas. Lol x

How is everyone else feeling so far today? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Abbledubba.. try taking Spartone instead..
You have to buy it yourself but no side effects :)

Theres about a month supply for around £7.00


----------



## snettyb

Has Emsy's text buddy's heard anything from her? Her last thread said she was off to hospital and that was hours ago! Hope her and bubs is ok xx


----------



## kaykay

thanks chick


----------



## bethyb

yeah hoping all ok with her..
I dont feel any signs of baby coming yet, have my cousins wedding in brum next week so baby would be better if it waits til end of next week! otherwise ill be driving back to wales like a nutter, I want my homebirth! LOL
hope u girls all ok, and yep i got my hip grant yesterday!!! whoop!


----------



## ajarvis

Hope everything is ok with her and LO!

Bethyb I don't blame you if I could have a homebirth I'd be doing everything I could to get it!


----------



## Emsy26

Well I'm back....my thrush is severely outta control, I really thought they would deal with it there n then but instead I got more pessaries :hissy:
Bubs is doing good but they have told me to monitor his mmovements closely xx


----------



## bethyb

yeah im excited now. :) think everyone thinks im balmy.
hope ur feeling ok hun,:hugs:
emsy ouch. hope ur better soon, its been ages hasnt it!


----------



## BabeeAngel

hi girls....
I'm going nuts being on bedrest... there is so much i want to do but i'm not supposed to be doing anything :( i've been cheating a little and doing a few things here and there...
The dr. thinks i have pre-eclamsia because of high BP, proteins in urine and lots of swelling :S...
Hope you girls are getting more done than i am!


----------



## ajarvis

Emsy can't they prescribe something else for thrush? I only had it after DS was born so nipples, and in his mouth and used this purple stuff that was awesome - but don't think it would work for you. 

Babeeangel hope you don't have Pre-eclamsia and if you do are they going to set an induction date?


----------



## Twist

Good evening girls,

A kinda exciting night, I have been feeling all day like something was going to happen soon, not sure why. Contractions have sorta started up again today and was getting cramping in lower abdomen throughout the day, then tonight when we were putting up the boarder I got a SEVERE cramp in the bottom of my bump, didn't last to long but then a few seconds later I had another one. I have had around 6-8 of them tonight so far and witheach one it feels like ... well... like a baby is trying to puch her head out of my hoo hoo.... can't describe it much better than that. They are very intense but also very short therefore not contractions I don't think, but still, it has to be all good, getting things lower and more opened up I guess.... Very exciting, I hope this means she is coming soon...


----------



## holden_babez

See Monkeh just posted about Arcanegirl's water breaking...

Wishing her all the best and I hope she had a speedy labour.. Hope bub is fune as well..

How exciting!!!

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Monkeh

:wohoo: Yup, lots of luck to AG and FX for a speedy labour :)

Looks like I won't be meeting you for the baby show this weekend afterall AG :lol:


----------



## DolceBella

Go AG!!! Hurry out baby!! :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I have not been on for a few days and so much seems to have happened.
AJarvis, sorry to hear about your OH............I'm sure you will make the right decision for you, you are the only one who can, got everything crossed for you whichever way you decide to go.

Sounds like some of the may babies are close to coming! Will keep an eye out. Anyone heard anything about Natalie yet? x


----------



## snettyb

Heard nothing from Natalie yet but keeping an eye out for updates. How exciting that arcanegirl's waters have gone. Must admit i am jelous tho lol i want my baby now too:rofl:

Its a lovely sunny day here, nice and warm and bright. Gonna get the little dude off to school and do some washing i think. Oohhhh exciting times eh lol xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

its all becoming very real! x


----------



## MarshMellow

Morning all,
I got up this morning had my brekki got myself sorted hung out 2 loads of washing emptied dishwasher put in breakfast things hoovered and dusted oh and Mark is on lates so made him a bit of brekki and had a cuddle in bed. Fiddled around on the net and its only 9:40!! Call me Super Mum hehe only joking but I feel empowered today for some reason. Maybe its the tightenings I have been getting since my bath last night!


----------



## DolceBella

Did you use clary sage?


----------



## kmh2009

i might be adventurous and go into town today. im probably going to regret it when i get there and i have to get a long bus ride as my car died (sob). I dont want to spend the sunny day indoors though.

anyone get much planned today?

xx


----------



## snettyb

I've got nothing planned, gonna take advantage of the sun and do some washing. I would normally walk the legs off my dog on a day like this but the pain in my foof is too much to go walking. I'm bored and i feel sick :(


----------



## Emsy26

Morning All xx

I'm so excited for AG..slightly jealous though, I really need baby Theo out now, I'm very uncomfy now, in more ways than one xx


----------



## holden_babez

I have had really bad lower back pain today.. went for coffee and a bit of a shop with girlfriends this morning... Bub is still moving thou and have taken some panadol.. If it does not help with my back pain, I know im in early labour..
Worried thou as my last 2 labours were under 4.5 hours.... hmmm...

Keep you updated ladies...


----------



## Taurustot09

morning mummies :) ooooh so excited for AG!:happydance: Me slightly jealous too :blush:..DH home with me now for 5 days yay! :happydance: he didnt want Luciana to arrive until the 3oth at least so he got longer time off then paternity leave..only to find out yesterday he cant get any paternity leave cos started new job in january and not been with the company long enough :cry: so she has the all clear to come out anytime she wants lol as he will have to cancel june hols ( a week) and take them as soon as we have lucie...were both so gutted:cry:

hope everyone is having a nice day :hugs:

Love Diane xxxx :hug:


----------



## kmh2009

have just changed midwife appointment from friday to this afternoon, wanted some piece of mind that everythings ok with babs as im being sick every day and havent seen MW for 3 weeks. 

also gives me a reason to go out rather then just to enjoy the sun :D 

ooh hope your back pain gets better soon holden and your foot snetty xx


----------



## kmh2009

and your discomfort emsy :(


----------



## tropicana

another may mummy :D good luck for arcanegirl!

woke up this morning with a very very heavy feeling in my tummy and starving! so i just ate 2 banana and a massive bowl of museli! 

today im just going to go round to the farm and sit in the sun while i watch BF paint the stables hehe - 

can i just ask, when anyone else is sat in the sun or there is heat near bump does it hurt? i always have to have a jacket over my belly or when im stood at the oven i have to stand to one side its really odd


----------



## magicvw

Had a check up this morning and everything is fine :D Nothing to report really!
Good luck AG! I hope you are going to keep updating on BnB as you go along! :winkwink:

When did everyone start to feel like they want the baby outta there? I'm quite happy for bubs to make it to 40 weeks right now and don't want an early arrival! But when did you start to get fed up?


----------



## snettyb

Tropicana- when i sit in the sun i come out in a nasty blotchy red rash on my bump and legs, i asked the midwife about it and she said it due to hormone changes. Must admit i got a shock when i first seen it, don't normally get anything like that.

Magic- i've wanted my baby out for ages. Probably 25 weeks ish i would say (of course i didn't want him born then but have been fed up since then) I have found it tough going and we were going to have another after this one but i have most deffinately changed my mind. I never want to be pregnant again. I want not just my life back but i want me back too. I have been an evil, short tempered bitch for months and i don't like me like this. I can't wait to get into some normal clothes and in June its my birthday and i'm planning a big night out full of ciggarettes and alcohol Wooooo Hoooooo!!
Don't get me wrong i love my baby and want him so bad and i totally think he will be worth all the suffering but 9 months is a long time and i'm ready to feel human again :) 

Anyone else just fancy going to the beach? Its only 20 mins down the road but i don't wanna go alone and i have no one to play with today lol xx


----------



## tropicana

i found out few week back when midwife said he can come any time now and wouldnt be suprised if it was sooner well i crapped myself and wanted to go 40weeks, but now i really want him out and im getting excited shes taking me to see a birth thingy this saturday where ill get a full room with TV bath pool etc all to myself and have as many people as i would like there, its going to be like a holiday to me lol i cant wait :D and shes got me off the idea that i want to take loooooooads of pain killer, im going to go as long as i can in the water and try to deliver in there too


----------



## DolceBella

Just got home from work. Another shift down... 1 more to go!! :happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

For some reason i keep waking up at around 4am-4:30am almost every morning for the past 4mornings with really bad lower back ache :hissy:

Good luck AG :happydance:


----------



## Emsy26

Lesleyann..funny you should say that i have too, not had very good sleep for 2 nights, legs aching and backache.
Got lower back pain today badly xox
Has anyone noticed their bump getting smaller? Mine looks really small today and hell of alot lower. xx


----------



## lesleyann

Emsy i think mine looks smaller but i wonder if im just see'ing things or it because i see my bump everyday.. sometimes i wake up with really bad pins and needles in my arm/hand :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

holden_babez said:


> I have had really bad lower back pain today.. went for coffee and a bit of a shop with girlfriends this morning... Bub is still moving thou and have taken some panadol.. If it does not help with my back pain, I know im in early labour..
> Worried thou as my last 2 labours were under 4.5 hours.... hmmm...
> 
> Keep you updated ladies...

Thats sounding exciting, really got everything crossed for you :happydance:

I know this sounds like a silly question, but someone told me little one stops moving nearer labour to save all its energy,...is this true? x :hug:


----------



## classyburd

Sorry if this is a little TMI but i just been for yet another wee and it stunk of sugar puffs, very unsual lol


----------



## Emsy26

GemmaLou - I've heard the same, my LO has been extremely quiet for 2 days but he's ok as I was monitored y'day...so if it is true....YAYYY!!!

Classyburd - :rofl: ....you been eating sugar puffs??

xox


----------



## tropicana

just latley ive not been getting movements like normal, just when he goes from left to right, and hes ALWAYS got hiccups - havent mentiond this to midwife but every now and then ill get a really fast vibrating its low down its def baby but what can he be doing to make me feel like i got a vibrator in my tummy?!


----------



## Gemma Lou

mine does funny twitches every now and again......like vibrations, I hope its ok! x


----------



## lesleyann

oh my i feel sorry for my OH tonight for some reason ive got bad acid and wind :dohh:


----------



## Gemma Lou

ACID, my goodness, that is something that has been totally doing my head in! My friend told me that as soon as she gave birth she had it no more, I hope thats the case. Its sooooooooo horrible.....I too have the return of the wind. And sorry to say (TMI) I am going to number 2's so much, I've never known anything like it! 3 times today by 3 o'clock!


----------



## BabeeAngel

So exciting that ArcaneGirl is having her baby!

I'm completely terrified, the last few days i've been getting pains, but I don't know what to expect, i don't even know what contractions should feel like:S and the fact that the Dr. is talking about baby coming early, and that he seems so concerned about my condition, and has me doing absolutely nothing, and seeing me 2 times a week... it's just really stressing me out to not know what to expect..
sorry about the rant girls, i know we are all going through the same thing, i just feel like i'm at a breaking point :S I just want to have my baby and to know that he or she is ok.


----------



## classyburd

Get some milk down ya neck lesley :)

As for the wind, i just call it revenge hahaha he gases me often enough lol


----------



## lesleyann

classyburd said:


> Get some milk down ya neck lesley :)
> 
> As for the wind, i just call it revenge hahaha he gases me often enough lol

i would drink some milk but it went out of date today BOO!! i find i get it more at night time if i lay on my right side :dohh:


----------



## Gemma Lou

milk is definately a winner, that and GAVISCON!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Are we allowed to take gavisgone when preggo?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep Gaviscon is perfectly safe :D


----------



## Emsy26

lesleyann said:


> classyburd said:
> 
> 
> Get some milk down ya neck lesley :)
> 
> As for the wind, i just call it revenge hahaha he gases me often enough lol
> 
> i would drink some milk but it went out of date today BOO!! i find i get it more at night time if i lay on my right side :dohh:Click to expand...


HaHa...I get it at night too...so much worse if I lay on my right side..feels like I'm gona throw up everyhwere.
I'm getting tightenings every 20 mins, with them comes back pain..but its just uncomfy not painful, if they cntractions how long before thy get worse? xx


----------



## classyburd

Ohhh gd luck EMsy hope this is it for you :)


----------



## classyburd

Ok Archie has hiccups or sommit and everytime he does one, i can feel my bump twitch as well as feeling my bum twitch too. 
Anyone else experienced hiccups in two places at once>???


----------



## amelia222

Wow I haven't been on in a few days and look what I've missed! Sounds like may mummies are going to start popping all over the place!!!

Good luck to AG, holden_babez, emsy, and everyone I may have missed. Hope this is it for you.

Gemma lou - I've been getting the same vibrating feeling....strange isn't it.

I had an appointment yesterday with my midwife, she said everythings fine except the baby has turned posterior (facing the front). So I'm sitting here with my legs wide open and leaning forward....very attractive I know :rofl:

BabeeAngel - I just noticed you're in BC too! :hi:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Ohhhh where is Mission? I'm in Dawson Creek :) I just moved here in August from out east, and don't know where any places are...


----------



## amelia222

Mission is about an hour from Vancouver. Dawson Creek........that's up near, well nothing else right? LOL You must still have lots of snow if it's where I'm thinking it is.


----------



## magicvw

Can I ask you guys what youve been told about timing contractions? I got some info from my doc today and it says to go to hospital when contractions are at least 30 secs long and at least 4 times per hour. Is that about the same for you? I dunno why, but it doesn't seem to be very advanced to me and I'd prefer to spend longer at home if poss and go in more last minute.


----------



## amelia222

I've been told that the longest you should wait is until they're 5 min apart lasting over a minute each, and have been like that for an hour. By then you are getting close. But if you go in earlier they may keep you, or you may be sent home for a while if they have no room.


----------



## magicvw

They like keeping people in hospital here- it's hard to escape from the hospital once you're there! But I don't want to stay longer than necessary! The minimum stay for a birth is 3 days and that's if everything goes perfectly. 

If they're 5 mins apart that would be more like 12 an hour, wouldn't it? I thought 4 sounded a bit low.


----------



## BabeeAngel

well there was barely any snow left til it decided to flurry about 2 hours ago :(
Ya Dawson is pretty much the middle of nowhere... we're about an hour from the Alberta border.


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Arcanegirl!!! So exciting :)

holdenbabeez maybe it's your turn too! Wow so many labour signs from so many!

Thanks Gemma! He's willing to do alot so we'll see. I can't guarantee him anything right now.. which he seems ok with. I get that vibrating feeling too - it's weird I always wonder what he's doing in there to make that lol.

Don't know if I've actually dropped (will post new pics in a few minutes) but I've had a lot of people at work saying I have.... bump seems smaller too.

Milk is definitely a lifesaver when it comes to heartburn! Oh and ice cream lol. With my first DS it did stop immediately. After I had him I had no more heartburn trouble.

Babeeangel it was the same with my first no idea on what to expect, and it's so hard to describe a contraction, IMO, that even when it was described to me I still didn't get it :p

magicvw with my first son I was told to wait until the contractions were 4 minutes apart and 1 minute long - although I ended up being induced.... thats what I'm planning on waiting for this time too.


----------



## Gemma Lou

BabeeAngel said:


> Are we allowed to take gavisgone when preggo?

Dr perscribes Gaviscon advance, its amazing stuff, instant cure every time for me x


----------



## Gemma Lou

How you doing now Emsy? x


----------



## BabeeAngel

Gemma Lou said:


> BabeeAngel said:
> 
> 
> Are we allowed to take gavisgone when preggo?
> 
> Dr perscribes Gaviscon advance, its amazing stuff, instant cure every time for me xClick to expand...

I just called my DH and asked him to pick some up for me lol thanks :D


----------



## Emsy26

Gemma Lou said:


> How you doing now Emsy? x


The tightenings have stopped :cry:
But the backache is still there, it's like a constant dull ache.
Having quite a few niggly pains but nothing major...
i'm not sure whether I just had my clear-out or not :dohh:
Does it have to be diarrhea or can it be very very loose poop :blush: ?


----------



## ajarvis

Don't think it has to be diahrea.

I'm having contractions on again and off again. Usually for about an hour at a time and I can time them etc. Hopefully it means I don't go overdue!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm so excited for everyone now! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can you all have a go on my poll..........its of my scan pics...........boy or girl, what do you think? x


----------



## Emsy26

I'm having lots of pressure in my ladies parts...
Oh I hope he comes soon...I'm sooo fed up now xx


----------



## ajarvis

I voted boy Gemma Lou and that was before I saw any of the other posts lol. Don't know why just have a feeling it's a boy - I can never tell from scan pics lol

Emsy I hope he comes for you soon too! The pressure is annoying, and for me it's only on and off so I wouldn't call it lots and that alone is driving me nuts! I feel for you!


----------



## kmh2009

im back from midwife and bp is raised and when i mentioned headaches,sickness and blurred vision in one eye she was a bit concerned. Have to go into hospital to be checked tomorrow if i still have any of those symptoms. :-( 

LO is still not engaged either :( hes gonna float forever in there

xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck for tomorrow kmh....keep us updated if and when you can wont you hun xx


----------



## Monkeh

I had mw today too and everything is good. Baby is 'just on the brim' apparently, which is fine for 36 weeks. Measuring 37 weeks, so everything's good there. BP etc all fine :)

And now I'm home with mega BH :shock: Really uncomfortable, eep!!


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck tomorrow KMH!!

Glad your appointment went well Monkeh - hopefully braxton hicks turns into something :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck AG im sooo excited :)

Hope the may babies start popping soon, im sooooooo excited, everything feels soo real.
I had seen my midwife today she said everything is OK :) aaand as for the thrush she said put some canestan cream on it and hopefully it will calm down its because im low in iron that im prone to infection ahhh but if i take iron tablets they make me ill :dohh: x

Goood evening girlies


----------



## BabeeAngel

KMH if it's the same thing i had done because of high blood pressure it's no big deal... they just attatched two sensor things to my belly and monitored babies heartbeat and my contractions, I have to go for another one tomorrow... it would be kinda relaxing if the maternity nurses didn't treat me like I was a huge bother for going in, when it was the Dr. who prescribed this test. :(


----------



## bethyb

just to say im still here, waddling like a duck and so tired today, been in the garden as jay did my fence this evening :) but im dead beat now.
hopefully will be news of ag in the morning.
keep us all updated girls, exciting so many of u think ur having signs labout might be coming.. :) xx


----------



## tropicana

just want to moan a bit - i didnt want my bf in the room with me while im in labour as im very self concious and he really doesnt help, makes me feel worse sometimes thats the way he is.. and he said if i didnt let him see it then it was over between us, but i know if hes in the room withme i wont be relaxed one bit and i said this to him and he tells me im just being selfish :( yet hes the one leaving for the marines when he said baby is around 1 all though hell be in training before then, and wont see us months on end and will miss him growing up as i cant move away from where i am.

and now to top it off ive got bad pains shooting through my bump and nobody to talk to, or cuddle up with, as he doesnt want to be near me that much anymore because im a massive lump 

moan over just needed to get it out as im stuck in my room and everyone is asleep :cry:


----------



## Monkeh

:hugs: tropicana. Threatening to leave you isn't very nice :( Don't really know what to say but hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

My BH were absolutely KILLING me last night, but then I suddenly felt knackered and went to bed and fell asleep straight away lol. They must have eased off during the night cause I'm fine this morning. Damn. lol. 

Not heard from AG since her last update at 12:30 last night. Both Melbo and I are updating though so you'll hear news as soon as we do!!


----------



## snettyb

Well i didn't say anything yesterday because i thought you all might get sick of me and my possible labour signs :blush: but i was getting very strong, painfull tightenings yesterday from about 2pm, they were irregular but getting stronger. I went to bed at about 8.30pm still in pain and watched Marley and me, cried my eyes out at it lol, and went to sleep. I got woke up a few times by the pains but i have woke up this morning to NOTHING :cry: I was sooooooo sure that it was labour, how could it just stop like this!!! In a way i'm pleased as i don't want my baby being born today as the 23rd is the date my nana died :cry: so maybe she realised that and is making baby hold on (i know that sounds stoooopid but :shrug: i beleive my nana is still with me).

Sorry for the moan. How is everyone else today


----------



## dannydustcart

Imok.. stil got nothing i got my gas and air cylenders delviered today.
I am gettting NOT SIGNS at all.

Love to Arcane girl

Snetty xx your havgin alot of false starts.. it must be driivng you bloody bonkers.


----------



## snettyb

It is danny, the pains have come back after walking to the school with the little dude but i am going to try and ignore them and any other signs i might get as its all just making time drag. My baby will come when its good and ready and i know from last time that when it is labour i will know about it coz it hurts lol xx


----------



## lesleyann

morning ladys :) im getting ready to shout at my Telly today :D Jeremy Kyle show dads denying there babys :hissy: Might start on my hospital bag later and see what i still need to get lol

Any updates on AG ?


----------



## Rah

Hi guys i havent really posted much on this thread but i needed to rant sorry!

I went the midwife on tues and it wasnt the normal one i see as she was off sick anyway shes running 20 mins late which wasnt too bad but i was on my own as hubby was in a meeting he couldnt get out of,
I go in and she asks how far along i was ..37+4... oh didnt think you were that far along ??? have you started parent craft yet ...yeah i was there last night when you did the tour of the labour ward...oh yes i remember
then asks if i have finished work ...yeah finished last week...where do you work...on the childrens ward at the hospital...of course you do???WTF??? i have never seen her before so why the hell would she pretend to know this then opened my notes and said oh i havent seen you before have i erm nope so she decided it was from the hospital but i dont see how we doint go down to maternity and they dont come up to peads so god knows what she was on about
So she does my BP which is fine and then has a look at my bump and says baby is spine to spine???? how the hell can she tell from looking? im overweight anyway so you have a generally rounded bump not defined in the slightest! then really hurts trying to feel babys head i ask if its engaged and she can feel something but cant tell 
I was fuming to say the least hope its not her i see next week or i will cry!

Sorry about the rant


----------



## magicvw

Heya Rah feel free to rant all you like! :D Just a thought - may be the midwives chat to each other about patients and she'd already mentioned that you work at the hospital? Or may be she was just trying to be friendly? Obviously didn't work tho LOL!!! I don't think they can tell the position of the baby just from looking tho. When my LO was breech they didn't realise and thought she was the right way up till I asked them what the hard lump was I could feel by my ribs (it was her head!). 

I'm sure you'll get your regular mw back next time hun - we need continuity don't we :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emsy26

Awww Snetty......I've also learnt to ignore the pains...was having tightenings with really bad bck pain every 20 minutes yesterday, also had what I thought was my clear-out...today I have nothing!!

If we ignore them, maybe it will come quicker xox


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning. Sounds like a few of you are really getting ready to pop soon! Go May Mummies! I'm not due till the end of May, so I'm still on the more comfortable side.


----------



## Rah

magicvw said:


> Heya Rah feel free to rant all you like! :D Just a thought - may be the midwives chat to each other about patients and she'd already mentioned that you work at the hospital? Or may be she was just trying to be friendly? Obviously didn't work tho LOL!!! I don't think they can tell the position of the baby just from looking tho. When my LO was breech they didn't realise and thought she was the right way up till I asked them what the hard lump was I could feel by my ribs (it was her head!).
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your regular mw back next time hun - we need continuity don't we :hugs::hugs:

Yeah maybe i was being too harsh :shy: but to say the postition just by looking i think was too far lol
Just made me laugh as is she thought she knew me but forgot everything and was trying to hide it all very odd anyway have calmed down a bit now


----------



## Emsy26

WooHoo for AG xox

May Mummies.....Bring On The Babies xoxox


----------



## magicvw

Rah-:hugs: 

What's the news on AG?


----------



## Emsy26

She had her baby boy xox

Theres a thread xx


----------



## classyburd

C'mon its gots to be our go now lol


----------



## snettyb

Yey for arcanegirl!! woohoo, who's next?!? xx


----------



## snettyb

Anyone elses boobs suddenly got bigger and sore like they were in 1st tri? xx


----------



## classyburd

Mine have gone sore but i not leaked anything yet :(


----------



## classyburd

hahaha what a sight i must look at the mo, legs wide open tryna wax them haha. Grown tired of the hairy ape look


----------



## ajarvis

Tropicana hope you guys can work it out - it'd be hard having an SO in the marines! I don't blame him for wanting to see his child born, but if he's not helpful or supportive of you then you got to do whats best for you and baby! Silly MEN!

Monkeh I've been having more uncomfortable BH as well and fall asleep timing them - then waking up with nothing lol

Snetty hope your baby comes! You've been having SO many signs of labour. He needs to stop playing with you lol

Rah that sounds a little odd. Doctors appointments that turn out like that are a real PITA!

Dolcebella I'm end of may too and am not planning on going early at all lol Even with my contractions etc. I think it's better to just focus on end of may :p

CONGRATULATIONS TO ARCANEGIRL!!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty mine have started to get sore.. Arcane girls one of us isnt she. may baby?


----------



## Emsy26

My boobs aren't sore at all..r they meant to be?

AG was due 3rd May I think danny..so yep one of us xx


----------



## Rah

classyburd said:


> hahaha what a sight i must look at the mo, legs wide open tryna wax them haha. Grown tired of the hairy ape look

:rofl: Im booked in at 5.30 with the nasty waxing lady not even attempting it myself it would be a mess lol

My boobs have neem hurting on and off mainly my nips to be honest! but i think baby isnt coming until it has too :( no BH's no nothing !


----------



## classyburd

I have been putting off waxing just coz i couldnt be bothered, but today i have had a nesting on myself not my house lol

Have waxed me legs n brows and also tinted me brows, now gonna move onto 'trying' to paint me toes and fingers :)


----------



## Emsy26

I can't paint my toes...can't reach! Lol xx

Gna have a pamper day once LO is here tho, can't wait xx


----------



## Monkeh

I'm pretty sure my plug went this morning :shock:

Either that or I've got some other sort of gunky stuff up there which has come out :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon ladies... I'm back home with a very little girl...

Isobel arrived at 9.05pm weighing 7lb 3oz


----------



## snettyb

YEY, congrats Hunny. We Need pics!!!! xx


----------



## Monkeh

Yay congrats :D Piccies as soon as you can please! :lol:


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations natalie :) WOOHOO Arcane girl little boy :yipee:, May mummies are popping nooow :)

Anyone know where they sell good changing bag with side pockets ect, as i have been looking on ebay and couldnt believe the price! they all coming up as like £45+ :hissy:. I cant afford that, my pram is chocolate, beige and i wanted a bag big enough and simular...?


----------



## NatalieW

I will post piccies and story tomorrow. Totally shattered xx


----------



## ajarvis

lol monkeh hope it was your plug and moves things along :p

I too can barely reach my toes properly!! But apparently I'm all baby - which I was thinking but it's nice when lots of people agree lmao

I don't wax, but I can still shave - just can't guarantee I don't miss a spot :p


----------



## ajarvis

So let me know your opinions - do you think I've dropped....

30 weeks:
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/30weeks-1.jpg

35 weeks:
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/35weeks-1.jpg


----------



## snettyb

hmmmm dunno chick, hard to tell coz your wearing different clothes. You still look quite high to me (sorry) but there's time yet. Fab bump by the way xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Natalie!!

Sorry Ajarvis - You still look high :)

Just back from doc appt. Everything's looking good. LO is decently low in the pelvis. (Can't cross my legs anymore!) I'm now moved up to weekly visits.

Tonight is my last shift! :)


----------



## snettyb

I bet you can't wait to get that last shift out of the way hun xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah, I'm starting to get a bit swollen now. Have a bit of water weight on me in the last 2 weeks. It's really time for me to rest up.


----------



## ajarvis

no worries ladies I didn't think I'd dropped :p just everyone else saying I'm "low" and had definitely dropped lol. 

Enjoy your last shift Dolcebella - and then the time off! How long are you taking off?


----------



## DolceBella

My work pays for 4 weeks before and 6 weeks after. Then I'm taking an additional 12 weeks of unpaid leave. So I'll be out till about the last week of September.

BTW - I bought my Evening Primrose Oil today, and Raspberry Leaf capsules too. (I just can't drink anymore tea!)


----------



## classyburd

Oh i need to get some EPO capsules :)


----------



## lesleyann

am i the only person letting baby come when he wants to without trying anything? if so sod that im off to the shops :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

Thats a good amount of time off! I need to pick up some primrose oil sometime in the next 5 weeks! I've NEVER seen that raspberry tea - if I could find it I'd start drinking it now.

Lesleyann I'm not starting any eviction proceedings until I'm 40 weeks. Then I'm trying anything and everything lol - I don't want an induction!


----------



## classyburd

ajarvis, ive got a box of it here with only one teabag gone hahaha i hated it, id ost it you but am guessing shipping would cost alot more than the tea is to buy lol

On another note, ajarvis' post got me thinking if ive actually dropped any. Been on me ball tonnes and have pressure in me bum alot now along with more wee trips to loo.

I know photos are at slight diff angles but this one was taken other night at 35+3 
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0335.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0334.jpg

and here is one i just took now 35+6
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/Photo0348.jpg
(please excuse the red eyebrows, i just had a waxing session hahaha)


----------



## magicvw

lesleyann - I am not going to do any evicting! Baby can come when he/she's good and ready as long as it's not early!


----------



## Emsy26

MMmm...not really good at these dropped pics...Lol xx

LesleyAnn...I haven't spent money on evictin LO, jus doing lots of walking (as I do anyway), and going up the stairs sideways. Lol xx


Massive congrats Nat...can't wait to see piccies xox


----------



## magicvw

Emsy26 said:


> and going up the stairs sideways. Lol xx

I never heard of that one! Hope it works for you chicken! :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Classyburd - I can't tell may be cos the angles are different, but it does look a bit lower - hope so! Does it feel lower? x


----------



## Emsy26

Yea, M/W told me to do it and also saw a poster in the hospital, weird but could do the trick xx


----------



## classyburd

Yes feels lower in the sense that i have bum pressure and needing the loo more often for small amounts.


Oh i heard bout the walking up stairs sideways Emsy at our antenatal, midwife said she couldnt see what good it would do though lol


----------



## dannydustcart

Sideways, thats a new one on me... ok so im going to try it. Because I have sooooooo had enough of being pregnant tired and ratty and i really really dont want another induction.

On another note i just completely lost it.. i hope its hormones. But my four year old just threw a tantrum whilst getting int he bath and she screamed at me like a two year old.. so i screamed back at her.
Feel awful. shes too old to tantrum i think she got over tired.
I really need the next fortnight to go quickley because im at the end of my tether,.


----------



## dannydustcart

ajarvis said:


> lol monkeh hope it was your plug and moves things along :p
> 
> I too can barely reach my toes properly!! But apparently I'm all baby - which I was thinking but it's nice when lots of people agree lmao
> 
> I don't wax, but I can still shave - just can't guarantee I don't miss a spot :p

I shave too.. always missing bits now im too big to reach places lol:happydance:


----------



## Emsy26

Awww Danny, I'm the same with my 3, the littlest thing they do wrong, I snap at them. Bet thy'll be glad when LO arrives xx

As for walking up sideways, its meant to rock your pelvis or summet like that to help LO move down...I'm not holding much hope though, i've been doing it since 37 weeks. Lol xx


----------



## classyburd

Its like that advert on the telly were the kid throws a tatrum in the middle of the supermarket asle so the mum gets on the floor and joins in lol


----------



## lesleyann

classyburd said:


> Its like that advert on the telly were the kid throws a tatrum in the middle of the supermarket asle so the mum gets on the floor and joins in lol

i would so do that just to embarass the child into not doing it again lol :rofl: me evil mummy never :muaha:


----------



## snettyb

classyburd said:


> Its like that advert on the telly were the kid throws a tatrum in the middle of the supermarket asle so the mum gets on the floor and joins in lol

I think that advert is quality :rofl:

I've never heard of the sideways stairs action but my lil sis the stoodent midwife keeps telling me to flip my matress, well it didn't work with DS but i might give it a go lol. I did about 45 mins step aerobics today :rofl: i bet i looked a right clip!! That also didn't do alot just set off BH, i also took the little dude and my dog for a walk, again nothing and that £9 bottle of clary sage is useless!! Evening primrose oil is going to be my last attempt i think, but what exactly do you do with it :blush:

Classyburd- it looks quite low to me but it does on all the pics you put up

Danny- i am like that bird off exorsist right now.....evil! My son hates me, my OH is just about tollerating me and i don't like myself that much right now either. Don't feel too bad about it :hugs: she'll forgive you xx


----------



## ajarvis

classyburd the angle on the one makes it hard to say for sure, but I agree it does look a little lower!!

I never dropped with my first so I am hoping I do this time!


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, just to let you know i am home for now, have to have someone visit me on sat for more tests, then have to go in monday and wed. had protein ni urine along with a lot of other things so it didnt look good. Will update properly tomorrow, need sleep now :(

congrats to AG xx


----------



## ajarvis

Get lots of rest Kmh hopefully it gets better, or you get baby! You're full term in two days!


----------



## Abblebubba

Feel better soon kmh2009, get plenty of rest, aand i hope everything is OK for you and baby :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Snetty - You can use the primrose oil several ways. You can take it orally, you can put the capsules right up the baby shute overnight and let them dissolve, you can open the capsules and put it directly on the cervix (if you can reach!), and you can use it for perineal massage.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hope everyone is ok today! I went shopping yesterday with the intention of getting something summery for the last few weeks. I was hoping to get away with getting bigger size clothes rather than maternity...........I was a size 10 before I got pregnant............the smallest cropped trousers I could get into at Asda was a 16! I couldn't believe it, have I really gone up 3 sizes!!!!!!!!!!! That makes me wonder what I will be after munchkin has come along. In the end I settled for a maternity skirt from red herring!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I forgot to say, my "down below" feels really bruised and achy today, anybody else had this, hips felt sore too when I got up. x


----------



## holden_babez

Gemma Lou said:


> I forgot to say, my "down below" feels really bruised and achy today, anybody else had this, hips felt sore too when I got up. x

Gemma - I feel the same... sore and swollen down there and my hips and lower back are constantly aching... Panadol dont even help anymore with the pain..

Though did go and see my doctor this morning and bub is 2-3/5's engaged.. She does not think I will get to see her in a weeks time... :happydance:

I am hoping bubs comes along soon as I am so over this pregnancy...

Hope everyone else is well..

Oh!! I am full term today as well YAY!!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Gemma Lou

ooooh, how exciting, guess I will just have to wait for my midwife appointment next week and see what she says, guess I only have to wait until tues afternoon! x


----------



## Monkeh

I'm still sore and achy down there. Definitely swollen too, it's not nice!

I don't have mw again til 6th May. I'm hoping baby comes out before then :lol:


----------



## DolceBella

Just saw the post that Emsy broke her water and is 2cm! Yay!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

YEY EMsy!!!!!!! Thats great news!
Watch this space then! These May mummies are all beginning to happen!

Talking of the aches and pains down there, I have noticed when little one wriggles alot the pain is worse down there, almost like hitting nerves/bruised feeling.


----------



## snettyb

I think us may mums are gonna start popping like balloons soon!! Can't beleive Emsy beat me tho :hissy: lol. I wwish her loadsa luck but i am so very jelous :rofl:

I woke up at 4am today with nasty pains that came every 7-9 mins. I managed to get back off to sleep by 5.30 then woke up to nothing, then as i was typing the first bit of this post i just got another real nasty pain. I don't think there contractions though, feels like wind/toilet pains even though i don't need to go (sorry TMI)

Dolcebella- Youve finished your last shift! :happydance: Put your feet up and relax now hun, you deserve it xx


----------



## DolceBella

Ahhhh!!!! Last box!!! :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella said:


> Ahhhh!!!! Last box!!! :happydance:

Congratulations on reaching last box! You really are in the final run now! x


----------



## DolceBella

You're almost there too Gemma!


----------



## dannydustcart

Wow Emsy.
Thats great.. Am jelous too!
Im still not getting what every one else is.. maybe mines planning on staying in forever!


----------



## Gemma Lou

dannydustcart said:


> Wow Emsy.
> Thats great.. Am jelous too!
> Im still not getting what every one else is.. maybe mines planning on staying in forever!


My best friend went to midwife, was told babies head wasn't engaged.......2 days later she gave birth to her little boy with a 6 hour labour and 2 pushes! Don't give up hope! x :happydance:


----------



## classyburd

Wooo Gem, am hoping for something similar hahaha

This is the first post ive clicked onto so gonna go see Emsys post now but sounds good so far :)


----------



## kmh2009

goodmorning,

Good luc emsy, you must be so excited

so spent the whole day in hospital yesterday. high bp every time they took it, protein in urine, headaches, blurred vision. They did some blood tests and said at the moment my liver and kidneys are fine but because of all the other symptoms it could still be pre eclampsia in the early stages. they are sending someone out tomorrow to check me. 
have to go bac in monday and wed to be checked. also got mdwife on wed and a scan on wed to check growth.

Woke up today and i feel so ill with it. just feel terrible. :-(

on a brighter note, baby was 4/5 yesterday :D

sorry for the long moan

xxx


----------



## snettyb

Does anyone else feel at a loose end? Like i've previously said, i'm a hermit lately but its supposed to be a part of the nesting thing :shrug: The day time tele is crap, the internet is boring me (except FB and BnB) all my mates and OH work, all the cleaning is done so its just a case of keeping ontop of it wich doesn't take much and i just feel in limbo, waiting and waiting for something, anything!! I think thats why i'm feeling every twinge. I know its terrible but i'm starting feel a bit sorry for myself now :( i feel fat, ugly and depressed. I just want my baby and the old Netty back :hissy:

Sorry to be moaning girls but i needed to get it off my chest xx


----------



## kmh2009

feeling there with you snetty.the only good tv is jeremy kyle and thatsnot on til half one these days!! 
some of the mind jolt games on facebook are quite addictive..
apart from that im at a loose end. having lots of good crying sessions recently. put on moisturisers and pampered myself a bit last night to make me relaxed. was so stressed...

there should be a list of things to occupy us

xxx


----------



## classyburd

hahaha im addicted to bejewled and farm town on FB, how sad!!

On a plus note, my HIP grant has gone in today, just shows up as 'HMRC HIPGPREGNANCY'

Anyone wanna add me to FB???


----------



## kmh2009

yeh ive only got one may mummy on fb, how do i find you?

havent played farm town.hmmm i know what im gonna do today. i love bouncing balls (game on FB) :D

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

what are we like, how bad are we for wishing our time away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rah

snettyb you could really of been talking about me there and even FB is getting a bit boring im doing the tiniest of washes just so i can hang things out on the line lol

classyburd bejewled is one game i cant get off no matter how tired lol 

Well my waxing was a disaster she didnt do as i asked so basically i will have to do it myself god knows how but i will do it lol in one area it is really red and sore she has ripped a layer of skin off!!! well im never going back there again!

Anyway no signs of nothing for me today (again) i just want something lol will regret that once it starts wont i?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Rah said:


> snettyb you could really of been talking about me there and even FB is getting a bit boring im doing the tiniest of washes just so i can hang things out on the line lol
> 
> classyburd bejewled is one game i cant get off no matter how tired lol
> 
> Well my waxing was a disaster she didnt do as i asked so basically i will have to do it myself god knows how but i will do it lol in one area it is really red and sore she has ripped a layer of skin off!!! well im never going back there again!
> 
> Anyway no signs of nothing for me today (again) i just want something lol will regret that once it starts wont i?



Funny you should say that about waxing, I had my bikini line done about 3 weeks ago and it went really strange, it went red, really sore and then kept peeling for the next couple of weeks, its probably hormone related. So I have decided to give up there! :dohh:


----------



## maccy

Just back from growth scan my little girl is 5lb 14oz at 35 weeks..hoping this is ok, I have consultant apt on Mon to discuss! She's back to back though..grrr!!!


----------



## Rah

maccy said:


> Just back from growth scan my little girl is 5lb 14oz at 35 weeks..hoping this is ok, I have consultant apt on Mon to discuss! She's back to back though..grrr!!!

Sounds good to me but im not an expert lol

My midwife thinks baby is back to back with me so i am sitting 'boy' style on chairs leaning forward as she said gravity will help just a pain since the chairs are quite high backs just put my chin on the back not comfy but if it helps i will do anything!!!


----------



## snettyb

Sounds good maccy, pleased all is well with bubs.

OMG Classyburd, Farmtown is the coolest thing ever, so adictive! I sat for over 2 hours yesterday afternoon upgrading, and re-arranging my farm. Its so sad but can't be helped ha ha. I'm still sorting my pics out to send to you, shouldn't be too long. Is it ok if i look for you on FB with the e mail address you sent me? xx


----------



## DolceBella

KMH - I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. Hang in there!

Snetty - You're not disgusting! You look gorgeous in your last bump pic!

I made it!! Just got home from my very last shift!! :happydance: Officially off for 22 weeks!


----------



## Gemma Lou

feet up now dolcebella! x


----------



## DolceBella

A girlfriend from work brought in her bassinet for me and it's super cute!! It's one of those all white frilly things that the baby will sleep in for the first few months while in my room!


----------



## Abblebubba

Awws you can start being bored at home like us now Dolcebella, feet up, coffee and BNB :)


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah, look out girls! I'll be posting like crazy now!:rofl:


----------



## classyburd

If anyone wants to add me on FB just search for Clare Rhodes in the Manchester network :)

Am off onto FarmTown now to plant some more spuds hahaha


----------



## DolceBella

We're already buddies Clare! Thanks for commenting on my update this morning!

I'm off to bed girls. Going to recover from my very last night shift. Then look out.. I'll be BnB crazy till this LO arrives! Have a great day!


----------



## Abblebubba

Happy Resting Dolcebella :)


----------



## Rah

classyburd said:


> If anyone wants to add me on FB just search for Clare Rhodes in the Manchester network :)
> 
> Am off onto FarmTown now to plant some more spuds hahaha

Friend request should be with you x


----------



## classyburd

accepted :)


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Emsy!! 
KMH I hope you feel better soon!
Dolce enjoy your rest :)

I spent last night painting, and by the time I decided I was done I was in a lot of pain - contractions, and back pain etc. and I didn't do all that much lol. But we're going to move so gotta get the place back to what it was before we rented to get as much of our damage deposit back as possible!


----------



## snettyb

Hey AJarvis, don't over do it! Pain is not good! xx


----------



## maccy

Can't believe Emsy has had her baby...wow!!!! 

May mummys are getting great track record!!


----------



## classyburd

Keep them coming May mummys!!!


----------



## snettyb

Can i be next please? I'm begging, please!!! :rofl: 

That was nice and quick for emsy wasn't it! I hope its was an easy labour for her xx


----------



## maccy

snettyb said:


> Can i be next please? I'm begging, please!!! :rofl:
> 
> That was nice and quick for emsy wasn't it! I hope its was an easy labour for her xx

Yeah it was fab..I want one of them!! 

Snetty - yes you can go next...:rofl:


----------



## snettyb

maccy said:


> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> Can i be next please? I'm begging, please!!! :rofl:
> 
> That was nice and quick for emsy wasn't it! I hope its was an easy labour for her xx
> 
> Yeah it was fab..I want one of them!!
> 
> Snetty - yes you can go next...:rofl:Click to expand...


Thank you Maccy your a star *netty waddles off to have baby*.....i wish :rofl:


----------



## dannydustcart

I am so trying to be patient now... But i so wanna be next.
i keep telling myself what will be will be adn she'll arrive when shes ready... but inside im pining....
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Great news about emsy xx


----------



## Taurustot09

MANY MANY CONGRATS EMSY!!!! baby theo is beautiful hun...really thought i would be having Lucy first LOL!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

My Lo still wont engage :hissy: I think his going to stay in there forever all i seem to want to do these days is sleep like i went to bed at 3am and to be honest im not long up :blush: and congrats to emsy.


----------



## dannydustcart

Im not engaged either although baby is lower and ceph!!
Im due next week, me thinks me is going over again.


----------



## dannydustcart

Hang on... i am wrong. I have just seen from my midwife notes that lo is 1.5 engaged.
She never mentioned it during the appointment!


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Hang on... i am wrong. I have just seen from my midwife notes that lo is 1.5 engaged.
> She never mentioned it during the appointment!


Thats great, you can't get much more engaged than that hun. I'm only 3/5ths and it feels like he is gonna fall out lol, you must be well uncomfortable!! xx


----------



## dannydustcart

i thought 5/5 was fully engaged? have i got this wrong


----------



## dannydustcart

Im not uncomfortable at all.. i feel a bit of pressure right underneath my girlie bits sometimes but nothing else.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats to Emsy!!

netty you'r definitely right I overdid it. So it's my excuse to take it easy for the rest of the painting/washing etc. gonna be a real pain moving with a newborn too so I'll use that as an excuse to take it easy then :p

We've had so many births already - it's awesome :) Hopefully this early trend continues :p


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls,
have had a very sick few days, went yesterday for another stress test, and baby is doing fine, but i'm feeling terrible :( nauseous and sore, so he has me in today for blood work because of the symptoms of pre-eclampsia...

Well since the bedrest i've been addicted to facebook and farmtown too... lol i'm thinking of taking up knitting or something just to do something a little more useful lol...


----------



## dannydustcart

nothing like facebook for a bored addiction babee lol


----------



## snettyb

Sorry your having such a hard time babeeAngel :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.

Danny 1/5th engaged means that your midwife can only feel 1/5th of the baby's head coz the rest is in the pelvis. Your LO is practically falling out woman!! :rofl: xx


----------



## dannydustcart

PMSLOL>>> YOUR KIDDING!!
Dont feel like it!


----------



## magicvw

Methinks Danny might be next!

Is there an Emsy thread - can't find one and am dying to read updates! Any linkies?


----------



## snettyb

Try this magic, he is GORGEOUS!!! xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...msy26-updated-16-19-baby-here-plus-photo.html


----------



## dannydustcart

oh my god.. i had no idea. I feel so poxy stupid.


----------



## snettyb

And here's me feeling sorry for you thinking you were having no signs and all this time your beating me!!! :rofl: You have a baby about to fall out and all i have is nasty pains!! (which seem to have stepped up a notch in the last hour hmmmmmm paracetamols me thinks) xx


----------



## dannydustcart

good luck xx remember to text me!! if you are


----------



## Gemma Lou

fantastic news about Emsy, sounds like a good labour too! Isn't he gorgeous! x

Who will be next?????????????????


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> good luck xx remember to text me!! if you are

I will hunny, same goes for you! xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Evening girlies, i dont know if kirsty [kmh2009] has been online but i just thought i would let you know she is ok, incase you was worried, she went to hospital but is at home resting, told me she would be on later so she may tell you herself. glad shes ok :), and emsy he is beautiful, aaand :hugs: to everyone from me LOL, im in a loooving mood. :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

Evening ladies, am just sat here with my feet up again and very uncomfy :( Belly is making some strange shapes and i cant stand up without feeling like i need to stand kinda slouched over :(

Serious BH over here me thinks


----------



## holden_babez

well been having little aches like period type all night...

Just went to have my morning shower and had a sudden urge to do #2. went to the toilet and OMG the pain... like diarreah pains but #2 was nice and soft (been constipated for months now due to iron tablets remember)... 

AFter I finished my shower I thought I would find my cervix.. well I found it with difficulty as it was far back (nooo) and it seemed to be soft (still) and short... 

Am hoping this is early stages of labour... I dont know what that feels like as I was induced with my first and my waters broke with my second and had them both within 4 hours after that... 

I know she is 2-3/5's engaged yesterday and my youngest boy was 3/5's when I seen the doctor last with him and my waters broke 3 days after that appt, so FX something happened soon as I am so over this constant backache Ive had for 4 days now...

HAPPY ANZAC DAY to my Aussie friends...

S & C
37+1


----------



## BabeeAngel

i was just wondering if there are any Team Yellow mummies in this group? i feel like the only one lol


----------



## DolceBella

I'm team yellow!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Emsy!! I'm so glad it all went well for you!


----------



## holden_babez

Sorry I am on team pink!! I would LOVE to have the willpower your Team Yellow ladies have... I just cannot help myself... lol...

On a good note... Been to the toilet for #1's quite a bit today and twice now when ive wiped I've noticed clear/v pale yellow string discharge... I think it might be my plug finally coming away... Only a small amount each time, but it's something... ALot more BH today then before so FX something happens soon.

Bub's is still active, but not as much, maybe 3 or 4 movements each time she is awake... Nothing else apart from the mucus plug thing.. last time I lost my plug, It was a bloody show and I was induced for that to happen.. Mind you, I had my first son 4.5 hours after that.. 

Hope everyone is eljoying their sleep/start of the weekend..


----------



## MamaK

Abblebubba said:


> Evening girlies, i dont know if kirsty [kmh2009] has been online but i just thought i would let you know she is ok, incase you was worried, she went to hospital but is at home resting, told me she would be on later so she may tell you herself. glad shes ok :)

Thanks alot for letting us know!!! I saw on her facebook that she wasnt feeling well but I didnt know exactly what was wrong.

Glad she is OK too, 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## magicvw

Aww Emsy's boy is soooo cute! :cloud9:

BabeeAngel we are team yellow too!

holden-babez - sounds like things are hotting up for you! :hugs:


----------



## Rah

Im Team yellow as well

Can i ask a question ?
I got a ball last night and was sitting bouncing away then realised i have no idea what to do is it a case of sitting and bouncing or is there more to it?
Babys head may not be engaged so thats my goal to get that sorted for tuesday MW app
Thanks 
Sarah


----------



## Monkeh

:lol: I was bouncing on my ball last night and getting instruction from my Mum and brother. Ended up nearly falling off in fits of laughter after they were both up demonstrating the thrusting movements they said I should be doing. Just about wet myself it was so funny :rofl:

I just kinda bounce and rock back and forth. Definitely has an effect. My bump goes all hard and achy after a couple of minutes of it.


----------



## snettyb

MORNING LADIES!!! How are we all this sunny saturday? I'm bit tired coz i had a late one last night expecting a lie in this morning but my cat had different ideas, she decided to sit and cry and meow and whinge very early this morning so i eventually got up at 6.55AM to feed her, gggrrrrrrr she best keep out of my way the little tinker!

Well it still hasn't fully sunk in that i will be bringing a baby home soon so i have decided to go to my OH's parents house to collect my pram and bouncy chair etc and bring them home, so maybe if i am surrounded by baby stuff I will feel more prepared and he might come out......worth a shot lol Also we need to practice fitting the car seat and i have been itching to get my pram out and have a play with it! It looks quite fiddly as its a 3 in 1 affair so i need to get familliar with it. Eeeeeeee dead excited today for some reason!!

Right well, while OH is at the kids Footy this morning i am going to have a good old polish and hoover round and maybe clean the kitchen then i fancy a nice cool shower! Can't wait till my baby pops, this is a perfect morning for footy (i co-manage/sectetary for an under 8's team and i miss them :( ) xx


----------



## kmh2009

thanks for updating abblebubba 

went back to hospital yesterday, just feeling so ill. Got checked out for meningitis then but again all clear. Have been sent home with anti sickness drugs and to see how i go.

Got midwife coming to house today to moniter me and back to hosp mon and sun still.

CONGRATS EMSY, he's gorgeous. 
may mummies r going good :D

xxx


----------



## snettyb

:hug: Aww sweetie i hope you start to feel better soon, i really feel for you :hugs: xx


----------



## kmh2009

im on FB as kirsty hill from the UWE Alum '07 network if anyone wants to add me


----------



## dannydustcart

kmh2009 said:


> im on FB as kirsty hill from the UWE Alum '07 network if anyone wants to add me

Ive found you :)
My names Sarah Roberts,


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty.. my puddy tat had my up at 4!! 
I think he wanted me to give him a gerbil.. (like thts going to happen). He sits by the gerbil tank all day !

I also have my pram in my living room now and im forever flaffing around in babys room

Ive done none stop bouncing but NOTHING>.. even tried asking her politely to come out now please lol

I assume your pains came to nothing again? 

KMH.. im on anti sickness drugs too, they do work! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gemma Lou

BabeeAngel said:


> i was just wondering if there are any Team Yellow mummies in this group? i feel like the only one lol

I'm team yellow.............I have a gut feeling that its a boy and have done from the start.............what about you? Have you had any mothers intuition? x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

KMH it sounds like you are having an awful time with things, I really hope you make a speedy recovery. Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes x


----------



## dannydustcart

Does anyone else find after they have been bouncing they need to go to number twos!!
Been four bleeding times in since yesterday morning, i think the ball might be a constipation cure lol!!

TMI!! i know!


----------



## Gemma Lou

April Stats update

Early - 29
On time - 2
Late - 10

I've had to do this by reading various threads as Hannahgracee had her baby and bless her probably hasn't even had time to even consider updating the april baby threads. 

How many May mummies have we got now already??????? I hope everyone manages to update on here as it will be so nice to see what everyone has had. Its funny as I was just looking at my predicted statistics......Early - 72, on time - 3, Late - 14.....I wonder how close we will get to those?!?!?!?!? Its certainly looking good on the earlies so far. Not long now until we are officially into MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then we can all say we should be having our babies THIS month!


----------



## Monkeh

dannydustcart said:


> Does anyone else find after they have been bouncing they need to go to number twos!!
> Been four bleeding times in since yesterday morning, i think the ball might be a constipation cure lol!!
> 
> TMI!! i know!

LOL. I find I go pretty much alll the time these days anyway :blush: :rofl:

I think I lost more plug this morning (is this thing neverending?). It really is disgusting looking :lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

Monkeh said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find after they have been bouncing they need to go to number twos!!
> Been four bleeding times in since yesterday morning, i think the ball might be a constipation cure lol!!
> 
> TMI!! i know!
> 
> LOL. I find I go pretty much alll the time these days anyway :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I think I lost more plug this morning (is this thing neverending?). It really is disgusting looking :lol:Click to expand...

Oh god im sooooo jelous,.. my babies been engaged for a week and i havent lost anything.. Barely a BH!! ahhhhh
Have you had any cramps etc?

Gemma lou, loving your stats!


----------



## Taurustot09

Gemma Lou said:


> April Stats update
> 
> Early - 29
> On time - 2
> Late - 10
> 
> I've had to do this by reading various threads as Hannahgracee had her baby and bless her probably hasn't even had time to even consider updating the april baby threads.
> 
> How many May mummies have we got now already??????? I hope everyone manages to update on here as it will be so nice to see what everyone has had. Its funny as I was just looking at my predicted statistics......Early - 72, on time - 3, Late - 14.....I wonder how close we will get to those?!?!?!?!? Its certainly looking good on the earlies so far. Not long now until we are officially into MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then we can all say we should be having our babies THIS month!

Hi mummies...Looking good for may mummies so far! lets hope to see some more early may mums having theie little bundles soon! really hope one is me :rofl: awww dont have a text buddy...anyone like to do me the honour lol. 
:happydance::happydance: yep we must have more updates! 

Diane xxxxx


----------



## kmh2009

i will be a text buddy diane :)


----------



## Taurustot09

awww thank you that will be great!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: pm you my number in a min :cloud9::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Diane xxxx:hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Gemma- lovin the stats!!

Danny- my pains came to nothing as usual but they are still there, still the same. 

Can't seem to keep off the loo today :blush: i'm gonna look like a baboon by the end of the day lol (sorry TMI). Done all me house work and had a shower and once i finished the mamoth task of straightening my hair i was so weak and shakey. You know the way you get when you haven't eaten. Was horrible, seems ok now i've drank a pint of water and sat down.

Still waiting for Andy to get in from footy then i think i will drag him out for a walk. 

Wonder if Emsy is home yet, hope her a LO are doing ok xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

mmmmmmmmmmm, I feel a fish finger and cheese sandwhich coming on......don't forget the mayo and ketchup! Sorry ladies, gotta have one now! x


----------



## snettyb

I have to say Gemma, that sounds totally disgusting :sick: but i do hope you enjoy it sweetie :rofl: xx


----------



## kmh2009

i think it sounds amazing, even tempted not to have the pasta i have cooked and have fish finger sarnie instead. hmmmm

xx


----------



## magicvw

Fish finger sarnies sound good - not sure about the cheese bit tho! :sick:


----------



## kmh2009

MW been and bp is normal today. hooray. that mean im on the mend?
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

That was such a good sarnie, it tasted great! Even had coleslaw and cucumber in it! It was soooooooooooo good. Baby obviously enjoyed it too as its dancing around as if to say thanks mum! He he How is everyone feeling? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> MW been and bp is normal today. hooray. that mean im on the mend?
> xx

Thats great news!:hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

God im so selfish.
A freind of mine has had her baby 11 weeks early. I do feel for them she must be going through hell but i feel a tad jelous that they've had there baby before me. im such a bad person.
They must be going through utter hell. Why did i feel like that.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Gemma Lou, i really don't know what i'm having, but EVERYONE is guessing boy by looking at me... thing is i'd love to have a little girl lol. Doesn't really matter either way, I just love all the little dresses and pink things lol... we'll see soon


----------



## DolceBella

I think having a girl would be fun too. I just got back from the baby store to pick up a gift for someone else. I bought the cutest little outfit that had ruffles on the butt. I love ruffle butts!


----------



## NatalieW

Here are a few piccies xx


----------



## magicvw

Awwww bless she's gorgeous :cloud9:
Dolcebella - my lo is nearly 3 and has some knickers with a frilly butt, but she insists on wearing them back to front and has a tantrum if I try to put them on properly! :rofl:

I've been getting a lot of BH today. Started with a stitch-like pain in my groin that lasted about 5 minutes. Then after that the BH along with a dull pain like I would get before AF - not really painful, just achy. Bump feels really tight and stretched today too. Baby must be running out of space in there!


----------



## snettyb

Natalie she is GORGEOUS!!

Danny don't beat yourself up about it, you can't help your feelings and i think you only feel that way coz your desperate to meet your little girl. How is your friends baby doing?

KMH i am pleased your on the mend, its great news.

Gemma, i am glad you enjoyed your sarnie, it all sounded lush in the end with the coleslaw etc but i think i would have missed the cheese out lol :)

I have been feeling really 'off' today. started after my last post when i said i was shakey, been tired and just......dunno, off , i tried to have a sleep but severe period cramps kept me awake and since i got back up they are way worse. I never had any pains, twinges or cramps leading up to the birth of DS so i'm finding it weird and its wearing me down :cry: Also i feel like i have been stabbed in the, y'know moofy :rofl: i'm ever so uncomfortable in the nether region :blush: Hope you all all doing better than i am right now xx


----------



## classyburd

Aww snetty, i know how you feel, ive been feeling flustered and off all day also.
Went to a couple of shops in town today and got back feeling rotten, had to go lie down, heart was racing and everything. Am really annoyed though coz me house is a mess and i wanna tidy it :(
Been having at least 1 'clear out' a day, that could be all the fresh juice ive been craving though recently hahaha

Hope everyone has a good evening though, am off to watch Britans got Talent'


----------



## lesleyann

Had a nice nap :) Omg im so lazy lol and its not like i have done anything apart from go to a fish shop today lol all i want to do is eat and sleep :sleep:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey guys, how is everyone?
Sorry ive not been able to update (though im sure you understand why ;))
Is there anyone who would be interested in taking over editing the list? i can get the OPP changed to whoever does it so they have access to the edit button.


----------



## DolceBella

I could probably do it AG, since I'm not due till the end of May.


----------



## Monkeh

Ah you're back AG :) thought I better not text you too much incase I disturb some well needed sleep :lol:

As for me, 37 weeks today. Thats it Mrs, time to get out!!! :rofl:


----------



## snettyb

Hey AG, how are you doing? Have you settled in back at home now? xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive got one week until my EDD!! 
39 weeks today for me. 

Had some discomfort last night.. nothing that i would view as promisnig though :(


----------



## snettyb

OMG i have just took a proper 2 year old style tantrum. I was feeding my cat and as i was putting the bowl on the floor the cat kinda reared up to rub on my hand (you know the frieky rubbing thing they do *shudder*) and i just dropped the whole bowl and it splattered everywhere! I had litterally just got out of bed from the most painful nights sleep i have ever had, my back legs and feet are in soo much pain! So i wasn't in the best spirits anyway, well i couldn't clean it up coz it stinks and i was nearly sick so i got my dog to eat and now she is going to be farting and stinking all day :hissy: I just burst out crying like a baby, y'know when you cry so hard you can hardly breath, my OH didn't know what to do with me. Its totally pathetic behaviour like :blush: I'm usually hard as nails and i've been reduced to a whaling soft shite!

I've just realised, thats 2 days in a row that bloody cat has ruined my morning!! It's OH's cat, i bought it for him after his grandad died but he doesn't look after it so its been left to me and i really do not like cats, i'm a dog person :hissy:


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Ive got one week until my EDD!!
> 39 weeks today for me.
> 
> Had some discomfort last night.. nothing that i would view as promisnig though :(

Yey you, 39 weeks :happydance: Discomfort is something, and more promising than nothing :) xx

I'm on single figures now, 9 days Eeeeekkkk!! xx


----------



## holden_babez

I am so sorry Snetty that your cat os being a pain in the rear end right now.. 

When I woke yesterday morning I fed my 2 cats and then let them outside and last night one of them didnt come home.. and he is still not home tonight.. I hope he is okay.. he is de-sexed and microchipped so if handed in to the vet or RSPCA he will be returned home... I am trying to stay positive and think someone has found him and are looking after him or keeping him to themselves as I dont want to stress about it as I know its not good for the baby, but I am beside myself now.. its been too long... I am going to go for yet ANOTHER drive tomorrow morning and ring around all the vets and RSPCA AGAIN and hope he shows up....

APart from that my weekend has been nice and relaxing... How is everyone esle doing?

Glad to see your home AG with your little man.. Congrats again...

N e one heard from Emsy?


----------



## snettyb

Awww Holden, my cat went missing the other week for 3 days. I put posters out and everything. She turned up with some injuries but had a smell of ateceptic (sp?) on her so i think someone had cleaned her up and looked after her for a while. They do normaly come home eventually, or so i'm told. Hope you puddy comes back soon :hugs: xx


----------



## DolceBella

Good morning girls. It's 6am here and I've been up almost all night. Slept horribly. Tossed and turned all night, and had the worst heartburn pain. Maybe I'm just too used to sleeping during the day!


----------



## Rah

Morining everyone
Well i had a great day yesterday was hubbys grandads 80th birthday so we had a little tea party with family then i went out with the girls to Nandos and had a few drinks (lime and lemonade splashed out there!!!) got in about 12:30 and straight to bed but then spent most of the night coughing away so im shattered today as is hubby bless him he got up at 7am because of me and i feell really bad!
baby is kicking away but no signs of anything yet but still bouncing away on that ball did an hour this am while watching some TV 
Im 38+2 today MW on tues hoping for head enegaged news lol


----------



## DolceBella

Glad to hear you had a great day Rah!


----------



## Rah

dannydustcart said:


> My names Sarah Roberts,

I cant find you too many Sarah Roberts!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

ill have to find you... :) 
Whats your name or pm me your email address?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Natalie, she is absolutely gorgeous!

AG, good to see you're home, I hope you are ok! x x


----------



## BabeeAngel

Morning girls!
We'll we're having a bad morning, hubby went to go to town to get us some breakfast and realized that someone stole his wallet and some money from our car :( we usually don't lock the door as we live in the country and don't feel the need, well we'll be locking it from now on... and after he cancelled his Credit cards he found the wallet and all the cards thrown in the ditch up the road :( I just feel so pissed that someone would go into our car, more about that than them taking anything... thing is they left our sirius radio... weirdos ... so mad.. grrrrrr


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi everyone! Haven't been on in a while, hope everyone is ok... I'm looking at the signature tickets of all of you and gosh, it's getting super close for everybody  35, 36, 37, 38, 39.... Woohhooo!! We are almost there!
BTW, I know it's useless but today I'm full-term :-D
I feel so fricking miserable lol.... My bump hurt so bad, my back is f***ed, LO is having hiccups so low I feel them in my bottom, have nausea, can't stop crying or yelling. 
I feel like a monster lol, is anyone else like me lately?? Does that mean the end is near??

PS: I know it's gonna be TMI but what does the show look like?? I went to the bathroom last night and I saw like a medium sized vaginal discharge white just swimming away... Sorry again for the details lol but could that be a part of the mucus plug??

Take care everyone. (And for the 10000000 times today, I want my baby!!!!)


----------



## Rah

dannydustcart said:


> ill have to find you... :)
> Whats your name or pm me your email address?

Sarah Rigby - Liverpool network pic is me sat down in my wedding dress


----------



## Monkeh

ecossaise74 said:


> PS: I know it's gonna be TMI but what does the show look like?? I went to the bathroom last night and I saw like a medium sized vaginal discharge white just swimming away... Sorry again for the details lol but could that be a part of the mucus plug??

Sounds like it could be. Mine was like a big blob of icky white snot (sorry!! lol) The last of it had a slight brownish/yellowish tinge to it. 

Really icky, though I was expecting blood in it. Hmmm...

I'm fed up too. Been bouncing on my ball for hours, and had a vindaloo for lunch rofl:) all to no avail. Plus my tongue feels like its gonna fall off from all the pineapple, and I'm going to turn into a raspberry leaf with the amount of tea I go through :rofl:

Still feel the same as I have been though. Nothing interesting happening!!


----------



## ecossaise74

I don't have a ball, I can squat right it does the same effect no?? But when I do it with the pressure on my bladder, I always wonder if I'm not gonna pee on the living room carpet lol!! It's quite freaky... Do you have that too??
Ps: you're full-term too now


----------



## Monkeh

:lol: I do get that sensation sometimes, though I feel the urge to pee pretty much all day anyway :rofl: hmm, not sure if squatting does the same thing. I rock and bounce on my ball, and I reckon I'd fall over if I didn't have a ball there to support me lol. 

Yeah I've been waiting for today. Eviction proceedings have officially started :D


----------



## holden_babez

morning ladies..

Been up since 430am with period type pains.. Lasting about 40 seconds and coming on every 15-20 minutes.. Thought I might have been in early labour stage, up until about 30 minutes ago when they stopped GRRRRRR.. 

Also noticed a light yellow glob of something floating round in the bathtub (went for a hot bath to try and ease the pains earlier on), dont know if it is more of my mucus plug or what, but i started losing it on saturday and it was that same colour but clear as well... so I dont know what is happening... 

Back still very sore, but that is constant not on and off during the pains...

See doctor on friday so FX something happens before then..

Hope everyone has had a good weekend..

Skye & Chelsea xx
37+3


----------



## ajarvis

All kinds of fun stuff going on!! Well fun in the sense that the discomfort, pain etc. will soon lead to a baby since we're only a week away from may :)

I'm at the same place as alot of us - cramping, pains etc. OH and I DTD for the first time in over a week and major cramping afterwards, but don't think it'll amount to anything.

Plus I "self checked" just to see if my cervix was lower or anything, and I couldn't find it so I can only assume still high closed etc. Makes me wonder what all the cramps and contractions are about :p

KMH hope you feel better soon and are on the mend!! Even better that baby comes for you too :)


----------



## bethyb

ooo ive missed so much! :) been away for my cousins wedding and see all of u ladies are on bnb enjoying ur maternity breaks!
Im still feeling good and nothing happening labour signs wise. Met one of the on call midwives today and all was well with me and baby so im happy!
Natalie: Isobel is so so lovely u must be so proud...
And now we have AG and emsy had their babies too!!
btw im team yellow too!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

DolceBella, i have changed the first post to your name so you can now edit it, thankyou so much for taking it over :hugs:, im barely getting around my subscribed posts let alone keeping up with updates etc so its very much appreciated.


----------



## Taurustot09

morning ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend :) sounds like lots going on! nothing to report here, 38+1 not even a niggle lol. but lots of energy so could be a good sign, a surprise birthday to plan for tomorrow so who knows could be the excitement i need to get things moving :)

Diane xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good morning ladies, hope you are all ok..............well I had another trip to the assessment unit yesterday. I have never been sooooooooooo scared. I was convinced there was something wrong with the baby. i had no movements from sat eve until sun morning. The baby is normally really active through the night and I had no movements at all. Then it always wakes up when I do.......and it didn't. I was poking my bump, shaking it, getting in all sorts of silly positions to try and wake it. I was sat on the loo crying my eyes out! My hubby had to ring the assessment unit for me as I couldn't even speak! They told me to try a shower................that produced nothing.................they told me to have a cold drink.......................still nothing, so they asked me to go in. Well we thought the half an hour car journey would be bound to wake it up as the car always makes it active......................nothing! They strapped us up to the monitor and found a heart beat, I was soooooooo relieved, but then there was no movement for 40 mins so they had to keep me strapped up for longer. Eventually little munchkin started to move. PHEW! I have to go and see a consultant this week just to make sure all is ok, its just what they do here if you have reduced movement. Will be interesting to see if I get another scan to find out where the baby is........head wise I mean, will it be engaged???????????????????
I wonder who is going to be the next May Mummy? Its nearly May!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Yey, I'm in the last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Monkeh said:


> ecossaise74 said:
> 
> 
> PS: I know it's gonna be TMI but what does the show look like?? I went to the bathroom last night and I saw like a medium sized vaginal discharge white just swimming away... Sorry again for the details lol but could that be a part of the mucus plug??
> 
> Sounds like it could be. Mine was like a big blob of icky white snot (sorry!! lol) The last of it had a slight brownish/yellowish tinge to it.
> 
> Really icky, though I was expecting blood in it. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Can it come away in parts?.. cos i had a little of this a few days away.. not a lot , but it was white. no colour at all. not like normal discharge.Click to expand...


----------



## dannydustcart

Im sooooooooo fed up with waiting, i want me baby NOW NOW NOW ,..

agghhhhh

Been having worrying thoughts too, like what if theres somthing wrong, or disfisgured or a birthmark (i have a birthmark on my face, and i went through hell at school, id be terriffied of forceing a child through that)... does anyone else worry about these things or am i shallow?


----------



## classyburd

Awww gem, good luck with your consultant appointment.

Well i can start my eviction on friday, so far ive had nothing though.

Apart from last couple of nights ive had a really upset stomach in the evening which has then resulted in me being on and off the loo a good few times :( OUCH!

Had dentist app at 10am this morning and had to cancel it as ive been up every hour clock watching, just couldnt sleep, so am now shattered, might go try get my head down again now.

Am literally just really uncomfy, my bump seems to be having a permanent BH and is rock hard, plus am fed up feeling so sicky, along with hot and flustered and just generally poo!!

I need some TLC me thinks


----------



## Monkeh

dannydustcart said:


> Can it come away in parts?.. cos i had a little of this a few days away.. not a lot , but it was white. no colour at all. not like normal discharge.

Mine came away over a period of 3 days, with nothing on the second day. I'm assuming from the amount that thats it all gone, but who knows, there could be more to come! lol. From the lack of blood in mine, I'm still expecting to have a bloody show of some description when labour starts. We'll see....


----------



## Emsy26

Hey all....just a quick nte to let you all know,me and Theo are home and well.
Had to stay in hospital for weekend as he swallowed alot of Mucus, and had trouble feeding, but he's making up for it now. Lol.
I will post some pics later, as you can imagine me and OH are on :cloud9:

Thankyou for all your well wishes and hope some more May Mummies start popping soon xx

Oh, who is updating this thread now that AG is very busy, lol?
Noticed my lil guys birthday weren't put next to my name? 
I was due 6th May, he was born 24th April xox
Fankoo xx
Love ya ladies xx

Emma, Dan and Theo xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## tropicana

congrats emsy :) 

well from having bad back, swolen feet, cramping tummy, awful jelly stuff falling out, and pains while walking around labour ward the other day today ive woken up and ive got no bad back no swolen feet nothing, i feel fine i even forgot i was pregnant for a while! surely now they should of been getting worse! i hope he hasnt got too comfy in there! 
got my £190 paid yesterday :D so i bought my mum a pram (i dont like sharing XD) and im going to go out for a very hot curry i think. stuff buying veggis and fruit with it!


----------



## DolceBella

I think the job is mine now Emsy. I'll update you right away!


----------



## Emsy26

Thx Dolce, but I think you got mine and AG babies dates wrong. Mine was 24th, think AG's was 23rd xx


----------



## kmh2009

hellooo, 
im feeling a lot better now. thanks for all the well wishes. ok i wanna try and get baby out now. didnt start eviction process while i was ill. not really sure what to try though as pineapple is going to hurt my mouth,OH wont have sex :-( dont really know whats best

xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Ok Emsy - I fixed it! I guess I have big shoes to fill! Hope you're feeling well!

KMH - Have you tried EPO to ripen your cervix. Just as good as semen!


----------



## kmh2009

ive been taking one EPO a day orally. is more than one recommended and is it more effective using them as a pessary?


----------



## DolceBella

I think you can up it to 2 a day at 38 weeks. Taking it orally is fine for you. The trick is to break it open in labor to put it directly on the cervix.


----------



## kmh2009

dannydustcart said:


> Im sooooooooo fed up with waiting, i want me baby NOW NOW NOW ,..
> 
> agghhhhh
> 
> Been having worrying thoughts too, like what if theres somthing wrong, or disfisgured or a birthmark (i have a birthmark on my face, and i went through hell at school, id be terriffied of forceing a child through that)... does anyone else worry about these things or am i shallow?

yeh im really worried about this. im almost taking it a step too far, thinking what if baby or i dont make it through for some reason. 
although im ready for baby to come out now i am still terrified


----------



## ajarvis

Gemma sounds like you're having a rough go - little munchkin decided to scare you!! Hope you're next so you can stop worrying and feel better!

What does EPO stand for?


----------



## ajarvis

oh I'm in the last box too :) Nothing left to do but wait for baby :p


----------



## magicvw

ajarvis EPO is Evening Primrose Oil.

Kmh2009 - me too! My one real fear is that I won't make it myself and I'll leave my DH and kids in a nightmare situation. Don't know why I'm thinking about this today - sorry for being morbid! :)


----------



## dannydustcart

I had midwife today... Shes doesnt think it'll be in the next fwe days for me!
We even discussed the membrane sweep at 7 days passed due date and the induction today. Made me feel really really low! 
On the other hand, ive been getting a thick white discharge, maybe my plus is tarting to come away eh! it doesnt smell so i assume its not an infection.


I think its natrual to worry about if somthing goes wrong, i mean we would all hate to leave our babies (newborn and older kids) alone in this cruel world without there mummies.


----------



## Rah

dannydustcart said:


> I think its natrual to worry about if somthing goes wrong, i mean we would all hate to leave our babies (newborn and older kids) alone in this cruel world without there mummies.

I totally agree i was in tears the other week thinking of all the things that could go wrong MW sat listened and to be honest didnt say much i worked it out on my own but was good to have someone to chat too, she said its perfectly normal to go through this and she basically said the amount of times she has heard what i was saying then went to the birth and wanted to say that day you came to see me i so wanted to say everything would be ok but i guess they cant


----------



## Rah

dannydustcart said:


> I had midwife today... Shes doesnt think it'll be in the next fwe days for me!
> We even discussed the membrane sweep at 7 days passed due date and the induction today. Made me feel really really low!
> On the other hand, ive been getting a thick white discharge, maybe my plus is tarting to come away eh! it doesnt smell so i assume its not an infection.


Shame it wont be in the next few days but at least you have a plan going forward and i hope the shock of thinking induction sends you naturally 
But the discharge could be a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks lol that makes sense

I think it's natural to think about the what ifs as well. I don't worry about it, but it has crossed my mind - I don't really worry about anything. takes ALOT to stress me out lol

I still haven't finished packing my hospital bag! I haven't washed any clothes... oops. doing that this week lol. I "think" I know what outfits I want for the bag, and I have some stuff sitting around the bag - does that count? :p


----------



## DolceBella

I haven't packed or washed yet either. Congrats on last box!


----------



## Gemma Lou

well the hospital have called and I have a scan on wednesday and an appointment with the consultant. Hopefully I will find out some more info there. Midwife tomorrow too for my normal fortnightly appointment. 
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## DolceBella

Hope everything goes well Gemma.


----------



## kmh2009

i got a scan on wed aswell gemma, good luck for yours


----------



## DolceBella

Good luck KMH.


----------



## magicvw

I've got a scan on Wednesday too!


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! Good luck to you too Magic. Is Wednesday "scan day" for the NHS?? :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> i got a scan on wed aswell gemma, good luck for yours

Good Luck for yours too KMH, hoep all goes well. We will have to update eachother! Take care x


----------



## Gemma Lou

magicvw said:


> I've got a scan on Wednesday too!


Good luck for yours too magic! x :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Wow lots of scans, no fair! :lol:

Good luck for everyone for Wednesday! :D


----------



## kmh2009

good luck magic, why have we all got scans? mines measuring too small :(


----------



## dannydustcart

Good luck for everyones scan..

Rah.. your midwife sounds good...


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck to everyone having scans :)
I'm feeling so very run down today, i ache everywhere, i cut my knee and now im hobbling around in more pain on top of carrying a mini heffa around with me :cry: feeling very sorry for myself LOOL ahh dear.


----------



## magicvw

kmh2009 said:


> good luck magic, why have we all got scans? mines measuring too small :(

Thanks! I get one every week because that's standard practice over here! Lucky me! :happydance:

Hope you get to see good measurements xxx


----------



## magicvw

Those of you ladies who already know the baby is partly engaged - does it feel a lot different? I had this sensation today - can't think of another way to put it so here goes :blush: - while sitting on the bus, that my hoohaa was suddenly wide open and enormous! :lol: I felt a sort of pressure down there and now need the loo even more than I did. I just feel kinda different too - like I want to sit with my legs open like a bloke!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Well, I just got back from a morning at the hospital... another scheduled non stress test, and baby seemed ok, but i was having some contractions, she thinks they were braxton hicks or very very early prelabour... 
Found out i have a bladder infection :S that would explain the hourly trips to the bathroom, and the dr. said that may be why there is protein in my urine also... and after that i went for another scan, OH and I both think we saw boy bits, but who knows, not much longer till we find out for sure anyway.

Magicvw, i'm not sure if my baby is engaged, but I know he/she is head down, and i feel like that too, and like all the bones/joints down there are very sore...


----------



## fairywings

I also feel that pressure but I know that from my last midwife appointment that my boy is still free. I dont have to go back the midwife now - just got to see the consultant on my due date if nothing happens in the meantime, which doesnt feel like it is going to but you never know.

I am feeling very tired and don't come on much now, just to see if anyone else has gone, lol. 

Hope everyone keeps well. :) x


----------



## DolceBella

Magic - My LO is low and I feel the same way.


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> good luck magic, why have we all got scans? mines measuring too small :(

I am having a scan because of reduced fetal movement over the weekend. Its just procedure to check that there wasn't a reason for it.

Well ladies, what it wrong with me, its 3am, I've just got up for my normal toilet visit in the middle of the night, the second one since midnight..........and I feel full of enerygy. I got back into bed but couldn't get comfey, my arms were all restless and ached like they needed to be doing something, so thats my plan............I think I am going to get on with some jobs! 
:wohoo::laundry::iron::wohoo::dishes::hangwashing:

What is with this energy? I guess I will have to do something for a couple of hours and then think about trying to head off to bed again. I'm half tempted to have a bowl of cereal or something too as I have the munchies!
:pizza::headspin:

Surely I should be asleep at this daft time of the night! :sleep:

Oh well, I think I'll go and put the washing on and I'll go and scrub some skirting boards and wash all of my doors!

Hope everyone is sleeping better than I am tonight!

Lots of Love :hug::hugs:

Oh and can I just add...............today is the 28th officially now, and my baby is due the 28th of May! One official calender month to go!:happydance:


----------



## magicvw

yay! One calendar month Gemma - time will speed up now I reckon! Hope you got some sleep in the end! 

I am 36 weeks today! :wohoo:


----------



## NatalieW

haha Gemma, your LO will keep you up during the night now if you have that much energy...!!! It's prob just that you've rested, are you still working?


----------



## kmh2009

6 wees in the night!! thats just silly :-( 

any nice plans for the day? xx


----------



## snettyb

Morning everyone!! I wasn't on yesterday as i had a busy day and didn't feel to good either and i had pages and pages to catch up on!!

Good luck to all who have scans this week, i hope everything goes well!

I also worry about my baby having birth marks or something wrong with him, i think it just normal fears. We have come so far and been through so much that we all want a healthy perfect little bundle.


I was at the hospital yesterday for my thyroid check and all is well, i have maintained my levels for about 11 weeks now (on a really high dose of thyroxine tho) gotta go back after my 6 week post natal check to recheck my levels.

Going to see Ross Noble tonight (comedian) and i am soooo excited and looking forward to it but i am really aprehensive at the same time. I get panic attacks at the best of times but with my recent hermit status it has become worse whenever i do venture out :( I'm sure OH will look after me, and the guy were gonna see is seriously funny so should take my mind off. Also my midwife sister says thaat when i smile my uterus smiles (what a load of shite lol) and she thinks i could laugh so hard i go into labour :rofl:

Eerrrmmmm i have a total mental block, i can't remember what else was discussed yesterday, Just hope your all ok.


----------



## classyburd

Oh my god ladies!!! I have been blissfully unaware after avoiding the scales for the past week or so and have been telling friends that ive put on a 'massive' 2 n half stone.

Well last night curiosity got the better of me and im actually now at 3 stone!!!! Where has that other 7lbs come from in a week!!!!!

Hope all are well :)


----------



## snettyb

Oh hunny, don't say that man!! I last got weighed 2 weeks ago and had already gained 2 and a half stone by then, my total will be probs be about 4 stone by now :cry: Actually i'm passed caring, i'll worry about it later......or do i care, i'm trying not too awww stuff it, its done now lol doesn't help that since yesterday tea time i have ate a 230g bar of cadbury's crunchy bar ooopppsss :rofl: PIG!! xx


----------



## classyburd

i know, my appitite went over the last few days but now its back with avengage!!

I blame the BBQ i did last night GRRRRR


----------



## snettyb

I blame being utterly peed off with being bored, pregnant and hormonal so feel the need to eat disgusting amounts of chocolate :rofl: i also blame quitting smoking coz usually after a meal i would smoke a cigarette, now as soon as i finish eating i crave chocolate, nee good like, i'm gonna end up like a right bloater. As soon as i'm done BFing i'm back on the tabs like :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

hahaha least ya honest!

I also gave up smoking when i got my BFP, many many moons ago, or so it seems!! haha

Gonna try and stay off them though if i can, OH have quit too so that makes it easier.

Its wierd coz i feel sooooooo hungry, prob mixed with abit of boredom like you say, but my tummy just dont have the room no more so i feel sick easier.


----------



## snettyb

Ahhh now if my OH had quit smoking then maybe i wouldn't wanna start again. I think its more than just the cigarette for me though, i miss.....me, and part of me and my lifestyle is smoking i suppose. When we go to the pub all my mates are outside on the balcony smoking and i feel like a right tool sitting on my own. I've had really bed deppression throughout the pregnancy and i just wanna be me again once the baby comes. Does that make any sense at all or am i just talking shite lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Im way too scared to weigh myself now lol!!
Ill do it when labour starts !


----------



## classyburd

haha when labour starts, is that before or after your water have gone, they must weigh abit.

Aww Snetty, i know exactly what you mean about getting back to you. I dont deal with change well at the best of time, but i really think this pregnancy, although hard at times has brought out the best in me. I have had to face upto things i could usually run away from but now cant.

Hope your depression cloud lifts soon, i hate beng down


----------



## dannydustcart

Hopefully before waters have gone!
So i get my MAXIMUM weight... then ill know how much i have to lose!!
Last time i weighed myself it was 3 stone i have to lose.... gulp


----------



## dannydustcart

My damn cat wont leave my pram alone... agghhhhh ive got to wash it now. 
I just came down stairs to find the little sod asleep in it. He';s not interested in the moses baskets or cots or charis or anything.. just the pram.

I think ill put the rain cover over it once ive washed it. Once babies born it'll be kept in the car!


----------



## snettyb

My cat hasn't been too bad, cought her in the moses basket once but i flicked her nose so hard i think she got the message :rofl: She just keeps getting on my dresser and stealing my hair bobbles, bloody cat!!

Just wanna say........I'M SOOOOOOOOO BORED TODAY!!! :hissy: XX


----------



## dannydustcart

Snetty so am i.... Im even plating my daughters hair before nursery (she goes afternoons) because im THAT bored these days. Im not very good at girlie things lol

Im am sooooooooo fed up with waiting... i mean we know we are going to get our babies dont we, but bloody when!! 
Any day now..! but what flipping day.
If someone said.. you'll go into labour at 6.15 on 1st may.... atleast i could settle for the rest of the time but all this waiting makes my life feel likes it on hold.
agggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Snetty.... what about you going into labour whilst your out tonight? will i be reading your birth story in the sun tomorrow lol


----------



## AngieBaby

Strangely, I can relate to all these messages!

* I've also got a scan on Wednesday - growth scan cos they think the baby is too big

* I've got pains & need to go to the loo every time I stand up, from the baby being 4/5 engaged (perhaps more - I'll find out tomorrow).

* I have found the cat asleep in the moses basket, pram & cot - I've had to buy cat nets for them all & I didn't expect the cot net to completely cover it from the top to the floor! - the nursery now looks like some kind of army assault course :rofl: 

I'm soooo bored, even though I've only been off work for 2 days - that never happens normally. I'm going out to the library (I know, dead exciting :)) soon just to fill some time in.

But on the plus side, I know I am going to be induced next week (because of my BP) so not long now!

Wishing all you May Mummies the best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy
:hug:

Ang
x


----------



## snettyb

:rofl: I actually did laugh out loud reading that :rofl:

Everyone thinks i'm mental for going tonight but sod it, i've looked forward to it for ages. Pink is playing at the arena tonight too so the traffic in the 'Toon' will be mental so i hope there is no emergency lol, i will be giving birth in my OH's precious top of the range x-trail, his face would be a picture :rofl:

If someone gave me a time and date to go into labour i think i would be cacking myself, i would rather not know but it would be nice to know if you know what i mean lol. The waiting is a killer though, knowing it could litteraly be ANY time NOW, makes you feel in limbo don't it xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Ang.. where did you get your cat nets...
I can just imagine everything looks like it does on the africa programmes with mosquito nets!


Snetty.... Maybe a bit of "limbo" dancing will help evict the little buggars!!
(badd joke sorry). I hope you have a nice, funny yet uneventful time tonight!


----------



## AngieBaby

dannydustcart said:


> Ang.. where did you get your cat nets...
> I can just imagine everything looks like it does on the africa programmes with mosquito nets!
> 
> 
> Snetty.... Maybe a bit of "limbo" dancing will help evict the little buggars!!
> (badd joke sorry). I hope you have a nice, funny yet uneventful time tonight!

I got the cat net (and an insect net for the pram too) off Ebay - they were about £5 incl P&P but I know Kiddicare.com sell them but they're more expensive on there (about £12 I think). 

Snetty: enjoy your night - I can't think of a better way to try and induce labour than laughing your way to maternity!


----------



## AngieBaby

AngieBaby said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> Ang.. where did you get your cat nets...
> I can just imagine everything looks like it does on the africa programmes with mosquito nets!
> 
> 
> Snetty.... Maybe a bit of "limbo" dancing will help evict the little buggars!!
> (badd joke sorry). I hope you have a nice, funny yet uneventful time tonight!
> 
> I got the cat net (and an insect net for the pram too) off Ebay - they were about £5 incl P&P but I know Kiddicare.com sell them but they're more expensive on there (about £12 I think).
> 
> Snetty: enjoy your night - I can't think of a better way to try and induce labour than laughing your way to maternity!Click to expand...

Mothercare sell them apparantly. there are loads on Ebay for under £5.


----------



## kaykay

Ive also caught my cat in the moses basket and had to wash it all out again little bleeder.. Im sure he does it on purpose coz he seems to only be intrested in the baby stuff. Washed all the baby clothes bought them in off the line and folded them came downstairs yesterday and the cat is bloody lying on them ande ven knocked some onto the floor.. I think they know change is in the air lol..


----------



## AngieBaby

Yeah, I know what you mean. My cat is 21 years old and normally can't stand being around people, especially kids - now all of a sudden she follows me everywhere and any chance she gets she's in the nursery. luckily, now everything is covered, she can go in. She doesn't seem to be that interested now she's allowed in there - cheeky little so n so :)


----------



## Rah

Morning well almost afternoon lol

Good luck everyone whos having a scan tomorrow although i am very jealous i want one !!!

Well been to the midwife today and it wasnt the same one as last time so i was happy and we had a great chat about all silly things on my mind like clamping the cord and using the birthing pool which im really happy about now and think i am all questioned out for today lol
She said baby is fine HR 136, head down NOT spine to spine :happydance: she did ask if i had back pain and if that was why the other midwife thought it was spine to spine i said nope and she just did a little oh and nod of the head so im not convinced it ever was anyway babys head is fixed at brim she did say 1-2/5ths engaged but didnt write it so im going to keep bouncing on that ball said it should be working its way down and i will feel loads of pressure and poss shooting pains so ready for that this week


----------



## snettyb

All sounding good Rah!!

What is the score with cat nets? Are they like ridgid so if the cat attempts to jump in the basket when baby is in, he/she won't get squished or suffocated?
Do i need one of these?

My dog is driving me nuts, she also follows me everywhere. When i am sitting watching TV she sits infront of me and whines. She even follows me to the loo and sits with me while i pee. When i brought my pram and stuff home the other day she started shaking, i think the penny dropped just then and she knows exactly whats coming. She wasn't to impressed when i had my son but i'm hoping she will cope better this time, with less growling preferably! xx


----------



## Taurustot09

Hello Mummies. Good luck for all the scans and Appointments coming up.
Hope everyone is feeling well!
was in asda shopping yesterday when got a soaring sharp pain in my lady bits, really expected my waters to go there and then !! walked around the store with legs together haha!:rofl:
not so bad today but lots of pressure down there..no pains. but lots of tightenings going on...ooooh errr...organising with my SIL a surprise birthday party here at home for my brother :) :happydance: all mexican buffet. maybe all the spices will get me going ;)


:hug: have a great day!! :hugs:


Diane xxxxxxxxxxxx:cloud9:


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all. Had a rough day yesterday. Had to do lots of errands and running around yesterday, but it was 90 degrees here. I think I didn't drink enough water, and I ended up having very uncomfortable BH all evening.

Then had trouble sleeping still because of this horrible heartburn!:hissy: I bought new medicine for it, and I still have no relief!

Today is supposed to be just as hot, so I think I'll be staying inside to do things around the house.

Had trouble uploading the pic, but my kitty just loves the bassinet. He napped in there for 2 hours yesterday. Fresh kitty!


----------



## magicvw

HIya all! :wave: 

Snetty I have to say you really made me think when you said you miss the old "you" - I can't hardly remember who the old me was! I wasn't a smoker but definitely liked a drinkie or two and going out. Since my LO was born that's all changed! It was really hard in the first weeks (months?) because all I kept thinking was "I want my old life back :cry:" but the thing is, you never get it. You get a new one! And you do get used to it, and it's BRILL! :D I wouldn't swap my LO for a social life! :rofl: 

My cat hasn't paid much attention to the baby stuff, but he's only a kittie has had so much going on since he arrived I think everything is still new and interesting. Our old cat was around when my LO was born, and I caught him in the pram/cot etc beforehand, but when she was born he stayed well away. I don't think cats like babies much - too noisy!


----------



## Monkeh

My cat is so lazy he really couldn't care less about the baby things. He's more interested in licking/chewing any pastic bags that I've left covering them for protection :rofl:


----------



## magicvw

My LO on the other hand is a right pain in the butt! She has unpacked my hospital bag and been playing with the baby clothes! :hissy: She also removed a load of baby stuff off the clothes dryer and used them to "polish" the floor. As if I don't have enough washing!! Grrrrrrrr :rofl:


----------



## snettyb

Ahhh kids are fun aren't they lol. How old is she magic? My dude is almost 7, seems like a life time ago i was preggers with him and he was little. He is still a pain in the ass but more in the way that he thinks he knows everything and is cheeky but he is really funny sometimes.

I know what you mean about getting a new life, i used to party hard all the time before i had kieran but i only went out once or twice a month before being pregnant. We still have lots of willing baby sitters so i will still get out and socialize but i might not feel like i want to for a while, i'll have to wait and see. Its about time i grew up anyway lol i'm thirtyteen next year but i still feel 19 in my head :) xx


----------



## DolceBella

Has anyone else debated purchasing extra life insurance for yourself now that LO is coming?


----------



## kmh2009

i got asked whether i wanted to get life insurance the other day as i had a LO on the way and it scared me to be honest. i hadnt thought about it. at 23 you dont usually think bout dying and leaving your LO with nothing


----------



## Monkeh

:shock: I hadn't thought about it at all.


----------



## DolceBella

I have a little bit right now that I get free through work. But I think I'm going to get more through a private company. It's not expensive at all. I want the cost of my mortgage to be covered so that I wouldn't leave LO and DH in a lurch without my income. I think DH will do the same.


----------



## ajarvis

It's crazy how much there always is to catch up on this thread lol

I am also a calendar month away from my due date :) I think I may kill OH if he tells me again to have the baby cause he wants 2 weeks off for holidays lol.

When I was pregnant with DS #1 and we had a cat she loved to sleep in the carseat too. She couldn't jump to get in the stroller, or crib, but loved that car seat lol. We let her sleep there til' Julian came home then she got the boot - plus we vaccuumed it out of course before he came home :p

My LO too is basically ignoring the fact that there is a baby coming. Sometimes he'll talk about it and act happy etc. but for the most part if we talk about the baby he ignores it :p he's definitely a little spoiled and the centre of the universe right now - but it's hard not to spoil him because he's so well behaved :p

I had a rough night heartburn wise last night too. I haven't had it that bad since I was pregnant with my first son!! It woke me up a couple of times, and then I still had it when I woke up this morning.

As for weight gain I'm thinking I don't want to know... as soon as I finish work no more bad eating... yea right. Oh well. Everyone says I'm all belly so I'm just going to believe them and go with it :p


----------



## Rah

snettyb said:


> All sounding good Rah!!
> 
> My dog is driving me nuts, she also follows me everywhere. When i am sitting watching TV she sits infront of me and whines. She even follows me to the loo and sits with me while i pee. When i brought my pram and stuff home the other day she started shaking, i think the penny dropped just then and she knows exactly whats coming. She wasn't to impressed when i had my son but i'm hoping she will cope better this time, with less growling preferably! xx

Thanks

My dog is very odd at the moment as well has been more noticable for the last 2 weeks, following me round, will sit with me when we are watching TV (normally hubby) and has become very protective of me when im in on my own barking at the door -i have heard him bark 2 in the 3.5years we have had him and thats when someone was messing with next doors car! 
But hes doing really well with the baby things he will walk round the nursery and then just sit on the rug and not move he does sniff things when they are new but we say no he has a sniff then back to 'his' rug 
Just planning on getting him used to smell of baby once its born by hubby bringing back dirty baby clothes and letting him sniff and when we go home baby gets dumped in front room and we say hello to dog 1st then introduce baby, hubby is already planning how baby can 'feed' treats so dog knows whos boss something with ranking etc its all past me lol

I was thinking of weighing myself on friday at 39 weeks but i am very scared


----------



## dannydustcart

I might be brave lol.. i might go and weigh myself tonight after my bath.
My dog got like that when i carried my dd! 

I bet on monday i start the may overdueness thread.... sulk sulk sulk. I honestly feel nothing is going to start grrrrrr.


----------



## amelia222

Danny :hugs: I hope something happens for you before monday. But then I might have to start the overdue thread next thursday :(

My cats have been in everything too. The one just likes to sleep on the change table so I don't mind that too much, but the other has decided the crib is just for her....I'm hoping she gets scared away by the crying or I don't know what I will do.

I have my midwife appointment at 11:45 today (in 2 hours) so I hope she will tell me bubs has turned and is not back to back anymore. Only 8 days til due date!!!!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Did you guys have a feeling about when you would deliver? I'm really feeling like I'll go a little early. But if you felt that way too, and are now going late, I guess I can't really know for sure! :)


----------



## NatalieW

I felt I was going to deliver before my induction date but found out my cervix wasn't favourable... so my feeling was a load of rubbish :(


----------



## dannydustcart

Its hard ist it.. I am very impatient. Deep down i know ill be late. I got the scred feeling that i am going to be induced again but thats not until around the 17th may... to me thats going to be hell. I was induced with number one and it wasnt a very good experience. But I live in hope that i will pop before this. The thought of another 3 weeks pregnant has been depressing me for days.. and to top it off im big time emetophobic and my DD is complaining of a belly ache. 
So now ill be up all night waiting for her to be sick, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... sorry im so mirserable every time im on here latley guys.. i just really want to meet my baby daughter and all i ever do these days is snap at my 4 year old. Shes even started to put her hands over her ears. not that im shouting.. but its enough to make me feel bloody guilty.


----------



## DolceBella

:hug:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: Danny... your nearly there


----------



## amelia222

:hug: Here's hoping that none of us have to go overdue.

So....the annoying messages have started. I just got out of the shower a few minutes ago to see I had a new voicemail on my cell phone. It was from my stepdad saying "I called your house and there was no answer, now you're not answering your cell. Are you having the baby? Why didn't you call me?" 
Does it not occur to people that I might have something else to do and may not answer the phone, or have gone out somewhere??? And when I call someone their first question is "have you had the baby yet?" Or.... when I text my mom when she's at work and say call me if you have time, she calls immediately from whatever meeting she's in and says "do I have to come home right now, are you in labor?" Ummm.....no, I was just seeing if you were planning on being home for supper. If I were in labor I would call and say come home now! Then she gets angry with me for interrupting her meeting.....that's why I texted instead of called :dohh:

:hissy::hissy::hissy:
sorry for the rant. People are just getting to me today. :blush:


----------



## DolceBella

I have a feeling this will start happening to me a lot as well. This is the first grandchild for both sides.


----------



## ajarvis

Oh those type of calls would drive me batty!

Danny I hope your LO comes soon and puts you out of your misery lol.


----------



## bethyb

no phone calls for me, think everyone knows ill be in touch when I do have babs and everyone else will find out on facebook im sure, my friend had a baby recently and the few people that knew posted congrats on her wall so everyone knew and my mum will def inform anyone else :)
posts are so long now, takes a while to catch up -lovely to hear all ur news though! 
MM cats arent for me, i love em but im too much of a clean freak for animals although my little man is already asking for a dog or cat or rabbit, sure I will have to crack soon, but for me having two children to look after will be enough, cat shite and hairs arent on the list - my friend has two cats and bless her they are always leaving her presents in some form!! ahh i sound horrid now! :)
For me I have my savings and I have life insurance, I pay something like £20 a month for it but the way things are at the moment its all I can afford to do.
Been having funny down below pains but they only last a few seconds so baby not ready yet!?


----------



## Abblebubba

Evening girls, nothing to say today- i feel down, fat and fed up, :cry: 
Hugs to everyone getting tetchy on here now :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi ladies! 
Gosh my last message was yesterday morning and today I had 7pages to go through....
So much going on! And of course with my pregnant woman brain, I forgot most of it lol! 

Good luck for all of you who are having scans, wish I had one to reassure me. My last app was the 2nd of April and the next one is this Friday.. Hallelujah someone is gonna check me woohoo!!

No cat, dogs or LO already so can't comment on this lol! 
I don't know if I'm on the May mummy list of this thread (May 17th) in case Dolcebella, and it's a boy 

Still 19 days to go, seems so close and so far at the same time, I don't think I quite realise it.

I've the feeling I'll be early but maybe not to be early just 3 or 5 days only! Can't wait to be in May, our month lol! We're gonna be the stars this month lol!

As for the life insurance, my hubby will put the LO on his one just to be on the safe side.

Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as can be... Does anyone else thinks everytime they are standing "oh my god is my water gonna break now??" because of the pressure down there??
Take care all of you!


----------



## DolceBella

I felt that pressure yesterday when I was walking around the mall for too long. I really thought I'd pop my water right there. DH would have a heart attack... he's in a wedding on Friday!


----------



## DolceBella

Just added you to the list.


----------



## ecossaise74

Cool! Thanx Dolcebella! I officially belong to this thread (even if I've been writting on it since 2months already lol).

BTW girls, I was wondering, how often does your LO has hiccups and why do they get it?? 
Mine has it for at least 15minutes twice a day or sometimes 3.


----------



## DolceBella

I had a friend who's LO had hiccups all the time. My LO one however has never had it. I don't think I've ever noticed hiccups before.


----------



## tropicana

mine has hiccups alll the time drives me crazy


----------



## ajarvis

Mine gets hiccups quite often too. However no where near as often as DS #1. Seems most of his movements were hiccups lol.

No idea what causes them though.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mine always gets hiccups at breakfast, dinner and tea time. We say its when it gets hungry and they normally last about 20 mins. It seems to stress it out though, it obviously doesn't like them. 

WEIGHT! Midwifes scales were working today, so I asked if I could go on them! Brave or stupid, don't know which! Well, I was 59 kilos to start with and I am now 78........thats fully clothed with shoes! Don't know how much that is in stones, going to go and google it, she said I have put on about 2 stone. x


----------



## bethyb

im avoiding the scales!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I wish I had, I have just googled it and done a conversion! I have put on 3 stone! Bloomin Nora! I wonder how much of that is baby weight and how much I will lose when I have it. Thats made me feel really crap now! Is it possible to diet for the last 4 weeks? Maybe its all the milk I have been drinking but I have been on semi skimmed! GREAT!


----------



## bethyb

im hoping all the milk babba will take off me will help me lose the pounds!! def did last time...


----------



## Abblebubba

not sure if im leaking my waters? how will i know if i am? Just went to the toilet and wiped there was some red blood and once i had a wee and finished there was still stuff coming out clear water, and it didnt smell like wee [sorry tmi :blush:] HELP?


----------



## holden_babez

Abblebubba - Sounds like your waters.. they say if it soaks a pad in an hour, it is your waters leaking.. but if it has blood in it, I would worry..

Was the blood you seen in with like a clear discharge or just on the toilet paper when you wiped? It may have been your "Bloody Show"..

Good Luck!! You maybe the next May Mummy...


----------



## dannydustcart

abbledubba... if your waters are red id ring the delivery suite.


----------



## kmh2009

morning all, for the first time in weeks i am actually in a good mood and full of energy. OH thinks im odd, waking up singing and laughing. 
Off into town at lunchtime ready for my midwife appt and scan this afternoon.

hope everyone else is feeling ok today
xx


----------



## snettyb

Morning everyone!

Pleased your feeling full of the joys of spring today KMH, make the most of it and enjoy :)

Wonder how abblebubba is doing? Hope she contacted the hospital!

Were turning into a really chatty bunch us like. The last time i checked the forun was 4.30 last night and when i cam on this morning there was like 4 or 5 pages to get through.

Good luck for all the scans today!

I'm ok today, bit tired as i had a late night last night but i can always catch a nap later. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kmh2009

ive text abblebubba but havent heard off her yet. i will update when i hear something unless shes on here herself. 

Hope everythings ok
xx


----------



## poppielia

hey all. I am due may 15th. am expecting a boy but already have an 11 year old daughter from a previous relationship.....can i join you lovely ladies? xx


----------



## snettyb

:hi: poppielia! Welcome! How are you doing?xx


----------



## Rah

Hey everyone

Good luck with your scans today :hugs:

I dont know what was going on with me last night but i was doubled over in pain! started by sitting on my ball for 30 mins as normal then i sat on the sofa to watch some tv and was uncomfortable so im thinking yay thats the head a bit further down...but then it got really bad and i was sat in the strangest position to get comfy couldnt sit 'normally' legs together etc was too sore but again yay the head is going in the right direction, then i tried to go to bed took me a while to stand well hunchback stand and then i was in a ball on the floor in tears! i have no idea why, i crawled upstairs on all 4's and into bed cried a bit more and fell asleep
No pains this am and baby is moving fine i have no idea what it was maybe just over did the ball? 

I feel really really sick this am and think i had a period type pain (never had period pains) first thing so feeling quite sorry for myself lol

I weighed myself this am put on ... 1 stone 6 not as bad as i thought it would be


----------



## holden_babez

~~Welcome poppielia~~

I am also due May 15th, but we are expecting a little girl.. Hope your journey so far has been hassel free...

Abblebubba - I hope everything is okay.. Maybe I was right.. maybe she is in labour.. yay


----------



## MrsTatty

I have been getting period type pains on and off this week. Doc said it was my pelvis stretching. Hope thats a good sign that bubs won't be tardy. I feel so huge now, I can't walk very far without getting very uncomfortable and ankles have swollen up since monday. At least my BP seems to be a bit more stable, was worried for a while that I would be taken into hospital as my doc was getting quite twitchy because it was going up and down like a yoyo.

I'm really ready for bubs to come now, I think I will start going loopy if I go overdue.


----------



## Monkeh

I was getting pains last night. 15mins apart, then they stopped :hissy:

Bub is definitely low down now though. If I prod her bum, I can feel her head pressing down in my ladybits :shock: :lol:

[btw, can you change the title of the thread, Dolcebella? Would be nice to have the newer Mums in the title :)]


----------



## maccy

I have period type pains this morning too, seems like the norm in here, feeling sick and generally tired out, my little girl was up all night with earache, so I am nurse for the day.

Good luck all who have scans today. x


----------



## Monkeh

I posted this in my journal too, but I thought I'd post in here for you ladies to have a look at! Took this piccy a few mins ago (scuse the jammies lol). Is it my imagination or is my bump really mega low today?? (second piccy is from Monday for comparison)


----------



## kmh2009

yeh ur bump is really low today. def dropped  hooray for you

xx


----------



## Taurustot09

morning ladies,
i was having pains last night too, then eased away overnite. OH kept waking me up to ask if i was ok lol.:dohh: nothing this a.m..but L.O very active bless her :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## snettyb

Wow monkeh, major droppage!! XX


----------



## Laura85

Wow! yeah you've dropped loads!

Oooh, it's going to be soon hun!!

Good Luck!!

xxx


----------



## dreams

I've been getting a lot of pains low down, i have them right now :( i asked the MW today and she just said its baby's head engaging and to expect cramp type pains.


----------



## tropicana

that has dropped monkeh!

does anyones bump seem to have shrunk? i was lay on my back last night andnoticed it looked small and has really dropped also almost got a flat bit under my boobs lol


----------



## poppielia

my bump dropped at the end of last week. (for some reason it looks smaller now and much neater. ive been sitting on my gymball like a maniac too and i felt him move down even more yesterday then had period type pains low down in my tummy and back during the night. have still got them now but they are less noticable as i have decided to gut the house. Am cleaning like a maniac...oooer am i gonna suffer later plus am gonna pounce on the other half later no matter how knackered i am. am sure he wont complain too much lol, and at this point its for one reason only....to start off labour but i wont tell him that, he may feel thats all i want him for!!! lol xx


----------



## Laura85

tropicana said:


> that has dropped monkeh!
> 
> does anyones bump seem to have shrunk? i was lay on my back last night andnoticed it looked small and has really dropped also almost got a flat bit under my boobs lol

I feel like my bump has shrunk! thought i was going crazy!!

Hubby thinks it has a bit, but i think it's more than he's saying!

Wonder what it means??

xxx


----------



## DolceBella

poppielia - Added. Welcome!

Thread title updated!

Slept horribly last night. :( There's been a heat wave here the last 2 days, and I've been trying to keep up with drinking water. I'm almost peeing clear! But I've still been contracting all day yesterday and all night. Plus I have to pee every hour for drinking so much!

Good luck to all those having scans today!


----------



## BabeeAngel

morning girls!
good luck to everyone with scans today...
I had a terrible nights sleep, i was up every hour peeing :( Not sure if it's the infection, since i'm on antibiotics, or just the baby pushing too hard... yawwwnnnn, hope you girls slept better


----------



## bethyb

ahh period type pains today so ive emptied my washing basket and im running round with a duster :) no contractions but it just reminds me how close I am!!
Hope all ur scans went well, catch up with u all later xx


----------



## Monkeh

Laura85 said:


> Oooh, it's going to be soon hun!!

Hope so!! I keep getting little pains that come to nothing. It's almost like my body is threatening some contractions then deciding against it :rofl: Hopefully that means something will start soonish though. FX!!


----------



## ajarvis

Abblebubba hope your ok!

Rah that sounds a bit odd, but I know that sometimes when I get up I have bad enough pain in the lower abdomen that I'm hunched over and it takes a few minutes to stand straight...

MrsTatty hope you're body's getting all ready - maybe you'll go on your due date - that would be neat!

Welcome Poppielia

KHM Glad you're feeling better! 

Snetty I agree there's always so many pages to read through - I like it but I'm always afraid that someone is going to feel left out!

Monkeh I had the same thing last night lots of regular contractions, and a couple this morning, and now nothing.... I'm not full term yet so I'm just hoping it'll all add up to me not being late :p Oh and I was thinking the same thing about the thread title - it's cool to have it updated to the newest mommies :) Monkeh it definitely looks like you've dropped :)

taurustot09 thats half sweet of your oH and half annoying eh? On one hand you just want to sleep on the other he's being a sweetheart checking on you :p

poppielia I too will be using my other half alot more :p he won't mind considering there was a considerable decrease from our "usual" for this pregnancy lol. I've already warned him that he has to play a part in getting this boy out lol

Bethyb I too am feeling a big reminder on how close I am. Need to wash the 0-3 months clothes! But at the same time the house is all tore apart because of the painting and that needs to be finished cause I don't feel like trooping through the mess with clothes - oy.

I am definitely cramping more and having contractions that no longer feel like BH. I am getting cramping when just walking too. This did not happen last time at all and I went a week overdue so I have my fingers crossed that I won't go so long overdue with this one. Last night after OH and I DTD I had immediate contractions - fairly strong too! So hopefully DTD will work to get him out in a few weeks :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I have just logged on and have been busy to catch up. Its so good that we have got such a good buch on here.

Had my scan today and all was ok, they don't know why the baby had a quiet spell and have just said to keep an eye on it.
They did however tell me that the baby is about 6 and a half pounds already and will be around 8 and a half pounds at birth! Can you believe it. That scares the living daylights out of me. I'm beginning to think that all of my newborn stuff will probably be too small! I'll have to check the nappy sizes too, not sure what size 1 goes up to but know I have quite a few packs! Hope I haven't wasted my money.

The thing I find strange is knowing that when I was born I was on time, and my weight was the same as what my little munchkin weighs now!

Think I may be trying to take advantage of my hubby tonight too.........thats if he lets me......He finds it a bit strange that there are 3 of us present!

I have invested in my RLT tablets to start tomorrow and have my Arnica ready for bruising after labour as that came highly recommended by a couple of friends. 

Any more on Abblebubba?

How has everyone else got on with their scans today?

Hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya Girls, sorry i could not get on earlier to update 
I was meant to be seeing my midwife at 4 but she has not shown up! :hissy: and like usual her phone just rings and rings, stresses me out so much i give up bloody calling!!
I woke up this morning and the pad i put on was wet again, no blood thou and no discharge thick an sticky, so i am sooo confused!!! Im just off to call her again and shout at her!! Update again in a moment.


----------



## Gemma Lou

can you ring your assessment unit?


----------



## ajarvis

Gemma I don't buy newborn diapers for that reason - the size ones were ok for the first little bit for us. Although they gain weight so fast that I wouldn't have more than 2 or 3 packs. But I'm sure you could pass on any extras that you ended up with lol 8lbs is a good size baby IMO (my son was 8'4) but they can be off by a couple lbs :)

Abblebubba hope your midwife gets to her act together shortly and gets to your place or in touch with you at the minimum.


----------



## Abblebubba

OK, i have just seen my midwife!! she decided to turn up EVENTUALLY. She gave me an internal examination and a vaginal swab as she thought it sounds like my waters leaking, but she has now come to the conclusion that baby is ENGAGED!! :) and ontop of my thrush, the waters behind the baby called the [heigned waters] or something are leaking a small amount, but has no idea where the blood come from. Erm hello i am still confused here!!! :rofl: and probably rambling but just thought i'ld let you know that.


----------



## dannydustcart

Abbledubba... I think these babies like to tease us! 
Not long now... and we will all have our babies!

We will be whinging that we are tired lol


----------



## ecossaise74

At least there is nothing wrong and serious for both Abbleduba and Gemma lou, that's cool! BTW Abbleduba, your MW sucks lol!!

Gemma Lou, I'll be thinking of you on your due date, 8pounds, good luck hun :-/ At least you can brace yourself now that you know...If you're scare of tearing you should put the oil on your perineum.

Welcome Poppiella! Lots of good thoughts on your last few days! As you can see there's always someone online no matter the time!

DAMN!! WHAT HAPPENED LAST NIGHT?? Everybody had pains!! ME TOO LOL!! I had a really tough night compare to what I'm used to... Bad cramping, aches and contractions.
But like everyone else from 6am, it stopped completely, now I just feel uncomfy and tired.
Do you think all our LOs aggreed on teassing us and make us suffer last night??!! It's so weird.............
The worst part is that so many of us had contractions and shit but nobody is in labour, it's so frustating!!!
Hope our babies will let us sleep tonight lol!!
Take care all of you, xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Yeah i think so dannydustcart!!! already running rings around us and not even here yet :rofl: im lucky thou as things have only just started messing with me i know many of you have been teased for weeks now :hugs: to all.


----------



## Monkeh

Well I just had a nice hot bath and rubbed some clary sage and lavendar massage oil into the bump, so hopefully that'll do something :lol:

Other than that I'm being lazy and eating junk food :D


----------



## ajarvis

I'm being lazy and eating junk food too lol. but I'm determined to stop the Junk at 37 weeks! Kinda get back into the routine of healthy eating. at least thats what I'm telling myself lol


----------



## bethyb

I have a pack of twirls in the kitchen and ive eaten two!!! :rofl:
Im not desperate for baby to come yet, im happy for whenever he/she decides to come but the period type pains get me thinking is this it?? its the waiting isnt it!!
Then I get nervous cuz the pain is so awful and im doing it at home with gas and air so im hoping when it happens it happens rather than a slow labour that lasts for days!! they say ur second is supposed to be quicker so heres hoping!
Yeah I can feel babba in my whooha im sure! LOL the head is so low and today i walked in to town and struglled walking as it feels like baby is there between my legs!! :)
:sex: is so funny these days, im so big! :)


----------



## dannydustcart

sorry to be the first to say it, but is anyone else worried about this swine flu thing with regards to our unborn/newborns? and existing kids.
Im terrified.......


----------



## bethyb

yep im scared too. But I have my faith so I guess ill just hope and pray it goes away soon!
my OH has a sore throat and aches so he is paranoid too.


----------



## DolceBella

I thought that having LO out and about for the summer meant I wouldn't have to worry about sickness as much, but I guess I was wrong. At the very least, I'll have everyone wash their hands before holding LO, and I'll keep sanitizer in my diaper bag.


----------



## ajarvis

I'm not worrying about it myself. There always seems to be some new form of flu to worry about.. we're going to take our normal precautions against getting sick, but nothing over the top...


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds reasonable ajarvis. What else can you do?


----------



## dannydustcart

I had a nasty bout of normal flu last may, im 30 and ended up in hospital on a drip... so this really worries me. Im a healthy 30 (nearly 31) year old.. whats it going to do to my kids if they get it. They not really said much about whose at risk have they. NHS website doesnt have much either.
Good hygene seems to be the message, good hand washing, dont go out if your ill, cover nose and mouth if you have a cold etc.


----------



## ajarvis

thats what I figure. Although I don't think we've had too many cases of the swine flu here. It'd be different if it was like SARS in Toronto a few years ago then I'd probably be a touch more concerned!


----------



## DolceBella

So, I'm going to a wedding on Friday night. Anyone want to make bets on how long I'll last in my heels! :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

oh man. I wouldn't last more than a couple of hours not pregnant lol. So I'll give you the same 1 - 2 hrs :p


----------



## DolceBella

I bought a pair of flats for later on.


----------



## bethyb

I went to my cousins wedding on friday and i lasted about a hour, i had my flip flops in a bag and i swopped and then put my heels back on in the reception and then took them off again, my feet swell these days and i just had to get them off!!
Take a pair of flats with u hun!!!
oo more period type pains, things def softening up!
night everyone xxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

Thought you girls might like this, since we were talking about it the other day. This is the adorable bassinet my LO will be using while in our bedroom, but I'll have to evict someone else first!


----------



## Abblebubba

Awwws soo cute!! :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

awww dolcebella so cute, this is why my pets are banished from the baby room though, i'm trying to keep at least one room fur free lol, and the dog away from the stuffed toys...


----------



## holden_babez

awww Dolce Bella, that is adorable.. 

We have 5 cats and they are outside during the day (all micro-chipped and de-sexed) but inside of a night time... I have a cat net over my cot and I have a few small tears in the bottom of it already from them trying to get into it.. I have not noctied any new ones for about a month, so FX they have gotten over trying to get in it...

I have heard cats dont like babies anyway as they are too noisy... 

OMG!!!!!! it is the 30th April here in Australia... May tomorrow... I wonder who is going to pop next... Hope it's me.. lol ....

How is everyone doing? I am over the period type pains of a night time only and also when I go to the bathroom for a pee, the pressure is that bad I end up sitting on the toilet for like 15 minutes thinking I am going to do #2... but nothing.. Anyone else got this emmense pressure??

Skye xx
37+6


----------



## snettyb

OMG i am proper done in!! I have been awake since 2am and can't get back to sleep. I have dredful cramp and the odd tightening but i don't think thats what is keeping me up. I have never in my life had sleeping problems, sleeping is my favorite pass time! :hissy:

I'll probs just nod off when its time to get up and get me little dude off to school.

Swine flu- not really overly worried yet, but only coz of the fuss that was made over bird flu and that came to nowt didn't it. Also the UK is supposed to have a ton of vaccine for it. Tummy bugs scare me more lol

Pleased your ok abblebubba!

Eeeeeee May tomorrow :happydance: this is it ladies, time to get popping now. No pressure to us who are due in the first week tho :rofl: xx


----------



## ecossaise74

I do have feel the pressure like you holden-babez.... I'm having another rough nights, pains and cramps (still dunno if these are contractions), I went to the bathroom 5times already today (sorry tmi)....
Does anyone else has some really sharp pain inside the vagina and at the entry?? I don't know if it's normal but it f***ing hurts... Don't know what to do??

Dolcebella, cute pics ;-)))


----------



## kmh2009

morning all,
just to update you on my scan, everything looked ok, hes just small. measuring 5 pound 15oz at the mo, estimated 6-6.5 at birth. awww. 
Midwife said baby is not engaged atall now!!! (he was last week :( ) and he has turned so he is back to back. 
sonographer then said that baby's head was really low in my pelvis. 

just made me feel crappy really. made me feel like nothing is happening and theres noway this baby is gonna come on his own before he ends up being induced 2 weeks after DD.


----------



## NatalieW

kmh.. try not to worry about the scans the scans can be 1lb either way.. Isobel was scanned at 36wks at 6lb 8oz and came out at 7lb 3oz xx


----------



## ecossaise74

Come on Kmh, cheer up  your LO can decide to engage himself in the blink of an eye. Counting the days too (so fed up with those last few days, at least your LO is ok and you too, that's the most important thing no?!
I wish my baby was 6-6,5 pounds, it's not small at all hun, the average weight at birth is between 5 and 7. So it's all good!
Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## MrsTatty

Thanks ajarvis, hoping for a prompt arrival too! 

Very cute pics dolcebella.

ecossaise - I have had a rotten night too, I am up every hour needing to pee and everytime I get up my tummy muscles spasm and ache and when I go back to bed my hips hurt or my legs, even my ankles went numb last night - woke up so cranky. My bump feels soooo heavy and all my insides feel squashed up. I just hope that all these extra aches and pains indicate that LO will be here soon.


----------



## ecossaise74

Yeah let's hope so... Even though realistically, you are closer to the end than I am lol! I'm pretty sure it's just our body gearing up to give birth to a little Human Being! 
You should go pretty soon now, hope I'll follow you real close!! 
Anyway will have a nap in 30 minutes, hubby is going to work, I can have the bed for myself lol!!! Hope I'll be able to sleep until 5pm like on the good days, so the day seem less long lol!!
Did you ever notice how f***ing long are 24h?? Everybody says a day go so fast, I strongly disagree lol, now that I have 17 days left, I want a day with only 5 hours in it!!


----------



## kmh2009

ecossaise74 said:


> Yeah let's hope so... Even though realistically, you are closer to the end than I am lol! I'm pretty sure it's just our body gearing up to give birth to a little Human Being!
> You should go pretty soon now, hope I'll follow you real close!!
> Anyway will have a nap in 30 minutes, hubby is going to work, I can have the bed for myself lol!!! Hope I'll be able to sleep until 5pm like on the good days, so the day seem less long lol!!
> Did you ever notice how f***ing long are 24h?? Everybody says a day go so fast, I strongly disagree lol, now that I have 17 days left, I want a day with only 5 hours in it!!

:loopy:me too, yup yup


----------



## lesleyann

Our turns starting tomorrow :happydance: 

Had a good night sleep woke up feeling like crap though :cry: Got midwife on tuesday and thursday im going to the hairdressers :happydance:

And aww your cat looks so happy in there lol


----------



## holden_babez

kmh2009 said:


> ecossaise74 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah let's hope so... Even though realistically, you are closer to the end than I am lol! I'm pretty sure it's just our body gearing up to give birth to a little Human Being!
> You should go pretty soon now, hope I'll follow you real close!!
> Anyway will have a nap in 30 minutes, hubby is going to work, I can have the bed for myself lol!!! Hope I'll be able to sleep until 5pm like on the good days, so the day seem less long lol!!
> Did you ever notice how f***ing long are 24h?? Everybody says a day go so fast, I strongly disagree lol, now that I have 17 days left, I want a day with only 5 hours in it!!
> 
> :loopy:me too, yup yupClick to expand...

Me three :dance:


----------



## kmh2009

with a baby estimated at 6lb at birth, are newborn clothes going to be too big?


----------



## ecossaise74

kmh2009 said:


> with a baby estimated at 6lb at birth, are newborn clothes going to be too big?

Depends on the store... Normally NB are from 5 pounds to 10 pounds it's written on the stuff inside, if it's too big you will have to roll up his sleeves and legs lol!! That can be the new fashion lol!!

I bet I would have a rather small baby so I bought some petit NB (or premies)outfits which is up to 7 pounds and so cute cause smaller than other... He won't use them for long but at least it will fit him when he's born!! After one week, it's in the bin lol!!


----------



## Taurustot09

dolcebella so so cute pics hun :)) ecossaise..another one here with a rotten night :( went to bed in a grouchy mood and woke up same way lol, oh what fun ! aching back and weird dreams of kittens..i wonder why haha..well after telling everyone i was having an april baby doesnt look like i was right after all:rofl:
may tomorrow yay! all the may babies will come rolling in :)
i have no idea what L.O will weigh at birth tho and looking in the nursery drawers i have way too much newborn stuff! think Lucy will wear them for 1 week too and have to have them donated! :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

:wohoo: May tomorrow!!!

Needless to say, my hot bath and clary sage did nothing :rofl: I know she'll come in her own time, but I'm getting panicky now cause I have exams in May, and my Mum's off on holiday at the beginning of June, so it'd be really nice if I go a bit early, or right on time! :lol:

I'm off to have some pineapple for brekkie :rofl:


----------



## dannydustcart

My nose bleeds have started up again.. maybe it means my hormones are stepping up a gear..:)
come on lo... pop out!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Morning everyone! I love turning my computer on in the morning and catching up on everybody!
I bought myself a pram cat net and a cot bed cat net last night on ebay, with everyone talking about it on here it made me think...................I need to get myself one of those! Then when I saw they did them for a cot bed too I thought it would be ideal. Hope it doesn't give the baby nightmares though!
Well I can't believe we only have one day until May is upon us! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Rah

Hi

dolcebella: Your cat looks really comfy you will never get him/her out!!!! 

kmh2009: i have some first size bits that are up to 8lb i think they are from asda and next 

Monkeh: hope baby arrives before your mum goes away and after exams and good luck for them while i remember!!!!

I have been running round this am doing all the little jobs i have been putting off so at least they are done in everyshop someone asked when i was due i keep saying 2 weeks but its a week tromorrow! cant believe how fast its gone but how slow at the same time!

No pains etc for me i think baby is here till the very end lol


----------



## AngieBaby

Dolce bella, LOL. You definitely need a cat net! Looks very happy in there though.
Ang
x


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning! Happy "Almost May!"

Don't throw tomatoes at me.... but I actually slept last night! :happydance: Haven't had a decent sleep since I started my maternity leave really. I must be too used to sleeping during the day!

KMH - Glad to hear your scan went well! I wouldn't worry about the estimated weight. All your LO will be doing at this point is growing anyway.

Have a regular doc visit tomorrow morning, so maybe I can get a weight guess too.


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya Girlies im going away until sunday to see my OH at his house but i will have no access to BNB :cry: Shocking i know, but just thought i'ld let you girlies know and Good luck to everyone and anyone if anything happens while im gone, 60 million pages to be read when i get back no doubt!! :rofl: Happy chatting Girls x


----------



## DolceBella

Have a great weekend! :)


----------



## snettyb

Have a great time abblebubba, take care xx


----------



## AngieBaby

Well, I had my final growth scan yesterday and my LO looks like he/she will be around 8.5 pounds.

They gave me an induction date of Wednesday 6th May @ 9.15pm (due to my BP) when I'll be 40+1. Now I know when it's going to happen (at the latest) I've got a surge of energy & am now frantically ironing, washing, cleaning the house etc. lol

I'm really excited about seeing my LO. Terrified about what will happen at the induction (as this is my first baby) though. But I'm so uncomfortable now with backache, pains in my hips when walking and needing to go the loo everytime I stand up! that I'll welcome anything that will get the LO out!

Hope the other May Mummies (and of course, the April ones!) are all doing well. :dust:

Ang
xx


----------



## DolceBella

Glad to hear scan went well!


----------



## MrsTatty

holden_babez said:


> kmh2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecossaise74 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah let's hope so... Even though realistically, you are closer to the end than I am lol! I'm pretty sure it's just our body gearing up to give birth to a little Human Being!
> You should go pretty soon now, hope I'll follow you real close!!
> Anyway will have a nap in 30 minutes, hubby is going to work, I can have the bed for myself lol!!! Hope I'll be able to sleep until 5pm like on the good days, so the day seem less long lol!!
> Did you ever notice how f***ing long are 24h?? Everybody says a day go so fast, I strongly disagree lol, now that I have 17 days left, I want a day with only 5 hours in it!!
> 
> :loopy:me too, yup yupClick to expand...
> 
> Me three :dance:Click to expand...

Me four!

Abblebubba - have a great weekend!

Just had lovely 2 hour nap - woke up to calls from DH and parents calling at same time on house phone and mobile so woke with a jump but really needed that nap. Naps are great.

might go for an evening swim - the pool is great for the backache and will have a good ole bounce around in the water. Will be May in 4 hours here :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Enjoy your swim Mrs. Tatty!

Added baby weights to our birth announcements. Thought it'd be nice! :)


----------



## Taurustot09

DOLCEBELLA..thats a lovely idea :) re adding birth weights! 
APPLEBUBBA..have a great weekend! xx
MRS TATTY..glad you had a great nap :) wish i could nap during the day, wud be nice.
never seem to be able to sleep until late at night :(
ANGIEBABY..so pleased your growth scan went well hun, yay date for your induction :) lovely to have a date for L.O :) you must be so excited hun! nervous is natural esp with your first, my 4th and still nervous as i was with first lol, you'll be fine! :) best of luck xxxxx

come on may babies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

have a great visit abblebubba! You will have a ton of reading to do when you get back lol.
The baby weight info is a cool idea dolcebella! Your cats look super comfy and cute :p

I'm getting sick :( I have that feeling in my throat - figures I have a week of work left and I'm getting sick lol. Other than that nothing new except I'm 36 weeks today - yay lol. I have a doctor's appointment tonight and I am afraid they'll want me to go to an every week visit starting next week - which to me is annoying lol.


----------



## DolceBella

ajarvis - Get the sickies over with now, then you can enjoy your maternity leave!


----------



## dannydustcart

Back to this mucus plug thing.

Does it have to be lost in one big blob, or can it be little blobs every now and then?
I think i had a tiny bit today... not sure though.


----------



## DolceBella

It can come away in pieces.


----------



## MrsTatty

Back from my swim - it was lovely. Think my bump has dropped down a bit, hope so anyway.


----------



## ajarvis

good idea Dolcebella :) Maybe if it's bad enough I'll use a few sick days lol

yea the mucous plug can come away in pieces over a period of a few days...


----------



## Gemma Lou

I had my best friend here today with her baby and we had such a lovely day. He is only 7 weeks old, he's gorgeous.
Ayway, as soon as she left I really started to miss the sound of having a baby in the house, I really want mine to come along now, it was soooooooo nice to have a baby here, I loved it!
Oh, and on another good note, my grant came through last night! Hoorah, my hubby has let me put it by to treat myself to some new clothes once little one comes along. YEY!
Hope you have all had a good day, can't believe I'm now 36 weeks! Where is time going to? x


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi Ladies! Came back from a long nap  
Abblebuba, I wouldn't want to be you catching up with a million pages lol!

Dannyduscart: I didn't know nosebleed meant something regarding to the hormones, I had a big nosebleed last sunday, never had that in my life...So I guess it's a good sign, no??

Almost May, woohhooo!! Gemma Lou, I understand how impatient you can get when you're around babies. My friend gave birth last week, saw the pics today on FB, it's a lil cutie!!! I was so happy for her, and so jealous lol!!! I can't stop thinking, I want to post my baby's pics too!!! I want to see how beautiful he is <3 AndI want him period lol!!

Ajarvis, hang in there, you have all my respect for still be working... I dunno how you do it, I can barely make fishfingers for dinner lol!!!

And for the mucus plug, yes it can come in pieces, mine is, lost a big part on saturday then a smaller part monday and a tiny part on wednesday!! 

Hope everyone is fine on this last day of April!! BTW, I don't remember who were saying that, but I guess I blew it too... Always told I'll be having the baby really end of April.. Yeah, great feminine intuition lol!


----------



## magicvw

Oooh heck - loads of pages for me to catch up on here! I can sense the excitement picking up as May is nearly here! :wohoo:

WHo's gonna be the first May baby? I'm probably gonna be last! :D


----------



## bethyb

well my plug is still very stuck, nothing on that score although felt more like ive had enough over the last couple of days, im driving myself mad cleaning and re sorting, Ive been doing this for weeeeeeekkkkkkssssss! LOL
Woke up in the night over the past few nights so baby is obviously pushing on my bladder a lot more now and the heavy sleeping is changing to me waking up to the slightest noise so my baby clock must be gearing up, I am beginning to lose it a bit now with my little boy as hes three, but once u have babba u wake before they get a chance to let out the first cry :)
Im looking forward to some retail therapy, my maternity jeans dont fit, my maternity tops ride up so my belly can be seen and i dont feel attractive, love my womanly baby bump dont get me wrong but I wanna get my hair done and nails and do some serious shopping. Im on team yellow so gonna have lots of fun buying for us both!!
Ive put my hip grant inot my savings account so i def wont spend it and OH has given me £100 so def have some fun, although i know ill be a 14/16 at first and ill have to work to get back into my 12s so primark it is! :) Im not using the its my second child reason for being overweight! took a lot of hard work last time but im determined to get some kind of a figure back! - My OH is a toned gym freak and this morning he was giggling at me as my knickers dont cover my bum anymore! not good!!! :)
Well not long for any of us :)


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, feeling some serious cramping this afternoon. no doubt its baby having a laugh :p hes such a little monkey already. its a bit ouchy though :(

xx


----------



## ecossaise74

bethyb said:


> the heavy sleeping is changing to me waking up to the slightest noise so my baby clock must be gearing up.
> 
> I love my womanly baby bump dont get me wrong but I wanna get my hair done and nails and do some serious shopping.
> 
> My OH is a toned gym freak and this morning he was giggling at me as my knickers dont cover my bum anymore! not good!!! :)
> Well not long for any of us :)

My hubby is the same ofr the sleep, now that it's coming so close, he toss in bad for 2hours before falling asleep from exhaustion... He's so jumpy and on the edge, it's cute!!

Yes, hair done, nails done, shaving done lol!! Can't see sh*t down there lol!:rofl: And wear some sexy underwear and heels  But who I am kidding?? I'll still be wishing that at Christmas lol!!
As for the figure, the wii fit is on the way when baby will be sleeping or chilling in his crib lol!!


----------



## dannydustcart

ecossaise74 said:


> Hi Ladies! Came back from a long nap
> Abblebuba, I wouldn't want to be you catching up with a million pages lol!
> 
> Dannyduscart: I didn't know nosebleed meant something regarding to the hormones, I had a big nosebleed last sunday, never had that in my life...So I guess it's a good sign, no??
> 
> 
> i have had hormone related nosebleeds since the i was about 5 weeks pregnant!
> Been driving me nuts throughout this pregnancy. But they stopped, and my milk dried up about 6 weeks ago..... i got nosebleeds last night and night before and started to get a bit of milk again.
> What i want ....is my baby lol


----------



## bethyb

Yeah ive got a wii fit here, its gathering dust so will have to blow off the cobwebs once baby is here!! :)
yeah trying to shave my legs these days is so difficult! (my oh had to trim my lady bits - the shame!)


----------



## AngieBaby

bethyb said:


> Yeah ive got a wii fit here, its gathering dust so will have to blow off the cobwebs once baby is here!! :)
> yeah trying to shave my legs these days is so difficult! (my oh had to trim my lady bits - the shame!)

:rofl: :hug:


----------



## snettyb

Oh woe is me, i am sooooo fed up now like. 5 days till due date, and if i thought it would be over by then i could smile through it but i just have a sinking feeling i am gonna go waaaayyyy over due. And the longer hippo stays in there the bigger he is gonna be and i am terrified of having a big baby. I do have a sweep to look forward to on tuesday but then again there is no guarntee it will work. I have become a crying whinging twisty cow (even worse than i was before) and i know its so silly to feel this hopeles as in reality the finish line is so close yet it just feels so far. Sorry for the moan, i just wanted to get it off my chest xx


----------



## holden_babez

I started losing bits of my mucus plug on saturday, some on sunday and again monday night.. Then from tuesday night onwards I have been having false labour contractions.. Now this morning (friday 1st May YAY!!!) I have a sore painful spot localized to my lower left hand side of my abdomen.. I dont know why or what it is, but its painful and bloody annoying...

I have my doctor (mw) appt this morning and I am going to ask she checks my cervix for effacement etc... They dont normally do it over here in AUstralia until 41 weeks... 

Have a good night/day everyone...

Skye xx
38wk today !!


----------



## lesleyann

I can still shave :happydance: but my bump is very helpyfull lol baby moves depending on witch side mummy trys to reach lol i cant see to do the whole lady garden but i do the bits i can see and the rest blind lol and get my Oh to have a look when im done to see if i got it all and so far 100% done :rofl:

I find if you shave in the shower put one foot on the side of the bath and lean around whilst giving bump a light little push in the other direction to the side you want to shave lol Also anti fog/steam mirrors are great :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

awww, snetty... you sound miserable! let's hope your sweep is all you need!


----------



## bethyb

nope this baby only moves when it wants to, I can prod all I like, im a really pointy bump so I cant see jack and im scared of falling in the bathroom, had a few slips so im a baby :)
my lady bits r swollen though babies head is so far down! ahh im getting excited.
this is my belly - no chance of shaving lol
oo will post a new piccie tomoz though cuz think ive dropped?
https://i42.tinypic.com/2ep6ou0.jpg


----------



## DolceBella

Great bump!! You still seem a little high to me though.


----------



## bethyb

yeah this was last week, been having funny pains over the klast few days and hoping ive dropped, will pick u ladies brains tomoz.
Night everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

I feel so crappy today. I guess I was out running errands for too long this morning. I've been contracting uncomfortably ever since. And I get no relief from my heartburn no matter what I try. And I discovered I almost weigh the same as DH! OK - Done feeling sorry for myself. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ecossaise74

HAPPY MAY MONTH EVERYONE )) That's it our LO can be reassured, it's ok for them to come now!! 

Snetty, I hope your induction will be just fine for you!! Don't worry it sounds like a million year time for all of us... It's only fair to be whining cow! I'm personally a grumpy wale lol!!

So happy to be the 1st of May lol!! I can still shave my legs but as for my lady bits :-(( I'm thinking I could go into a salon to get it done but I'm leaving my vahoehey the hell alone, it's gonna go through so much already in few days, it doesn't need that lol!!!

I'm having my doc app at 9 this morning, will ask to have an internal but they usually don't do it until you're overdue so... We'll see! I'll keep you posted!!

Dolcebella, I already weigh more than my hubby... I think from the first trimester I started to outweight him.... It is a shame lol!! But if he annoys me, I can threat him to sit on him.. Usually do the trick lol!!!

Holden-babez, OMG, we are the same, lost the plug same time as you, had the pain too, and I have an app. this morning!! Lol, I think you are living in a different dimension lol!!

Bethyb, you do look lower but not that low though... But if that's any help, I have the same Mothercare nighties lol!!! They're comfie  

Dolcebella, I hope you will feel better in few hours... Thinking of you! Take care! xx


----------



## magicvw

haha me too - I matched my DH's weight a few weeks back! I don't mind.

Had a really vivid dream last night that I could move my baby round in my tummy and i pushed him/her into position ready to pop! 

Good luck you ladies with appts this morning. xxx


----------



## kmh2009

HAPPY MAY!!!!!!!!

i will be having my baby this month. (even 2 weeks overdue will still be this month and then they would have induced me by then im sure) 

come on babies, its time to start coming out to play. 
Good luck to those with appointments today.

I have to go and get some smally baby clothes on Sat (more shopping woooop woop) as a lot of the newborn things i have are starting from 8lbs!! just gonna buy maybe 3 or 4 vests and sleepsuits in small incase he piles on pounds the next couple of weeks. or incase they were wrong when scanning him.

xxx


----------



## Monkeh

Yayyyy it's May!! :D :wohoo:

I'm still sore and uncomfy, but nothing major. 

My cousin's going in for induction today, so she should have her little girl over the weekend :D Quite jealous :lol:


----------



## dannydustcart

I gave in and weighed myself last night,... When i fell pg i weighed 10st 6lb.
I now weigh 13 stone 12lbs... big diet for me this summer..

Happy May everyone


----------



## dannydustcart

My midwife wont sweep me until im 7 days over


----------



## kmh2009

dannydustcart said:


> My midwife wont sweep me until im 7 days over

OH NO!!! thats awful. i thought they usual did it before then? my friend had one done on her 40 week appt. ?? i guess it varies from midwife to midwife
:hug:


im fed up of being sick every morning still. i tried not taking my anti sickness tab to see if i still needed it.....i do....


----------



## tropicana

:D MAY!!!!
oo i weighed more than my BF at my 12week scan when they weighed me LOLOL im sucha heffer!
was at hosp last night as i hadnt felt baby move at all so they hooked me up and guess who woke up... well anyway i was on for 30minutes and when she come and checked she said i was also having tightenings and they would have to check my cervix because ive lost plug also, and hope the tighetnings continue (i didnt feel a thing!) anyway they never did check me as they were too busy and told me to ring this morning but ive not yet because i see my midwife on 6th so i dont know wether to just leave it till then, because all they can tell me is if im dilated or something, not like ill be told when itll proper kick in right?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thats funny how you are all talking about sweeps cos I wanted to ask about that. My next 2 midwife appointments are the 12th and 26th of May. My 26th of May appointment is 2 days before my 40 weeks, do you think if I haven't had LO by then that she would give me a sweep if I ask?
Hope you all have a good day today. I'm feeling really head achy and sluggish today so don't think I am going to get much done. Got a friend coming round for coffee at 2.30, but other than that I think I am going to take a couple of paracetomal and relax......oh and I must get some raspberry leaf tea tablets down my neck now!

Found a lovely CD at local garden center yesterday, its called MOZART FOR MOTHER AND BABY. Mozart did most of his music with 60 beats a minute......they say its the same as a mothers heart beat so its supposed to be really calming for babies. Bought it now so going to start playing it today for little one to hear through the bump!


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi girls!! Yes finally our month! 
As you could see I was online all night lol, didn't sleep yet, still these sharp pains at the entry of my vagina and some contractions.... It's all bearable though it's just quite tiring and a little annoying because it hurts bad sometimes!! Plus I need to go to number 2 every hour lol TMI!!
Went for my Gp app this morning and I'm do happy to announce you that she said that she's sure that I only got one week left  Baby is coming along nicely is 2/5 engaged (I quote "baby's head is waaaayyyy down"). Plus she said the hard beat is quite hectic and fast, he's a super healthy and strong baby!! 
I'm so proud of my baby boy!! Had a talk with him last WE so he would come and he listened to me... He's a treat!!

So just wanted to share my happiness with you... 1 week left, 10 days max!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok??!!
Gemma Lou, Mozart is a really good idea! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

ok ladies, call me really stupid.............I was just reading through the Third Tri postings to see that there was a thread where Janishdkh had put that she was excited as she was bleeding and in early stages of labour..........I didn't even know you bleed. If I bled and hadn't of read that I would have been convinced that it was all going horribly wrong. I feel really inexperienced now and worried that I am going to be really rubbish when labour comes along! I feel sooooooooo stupid!


----------



## classyburd

Wahoooooo its the first day of May and im offically full term now!

Time to start eviction hehehe

Hope all you girls are well xxx


----------



## wishes

Hello ladies... fancy some extra company?? :blush:

Im now officially (and very depressingly) a may mummy :cry:


----------



## ecossaise74

wishes said:


> Hello ladies... fancy some extra company?? :blush:
> 
> Im now officially (and very depressingly) a may mummy :cry:

:hug: Don't worry hun, you'll see May mummy are the best... You're not gonna regret be one of us lol!!! xx
Lots of labour dust on you, Proud New May Mummy  :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Fankoo!! :blush:


----------



## Gemma Lou

congrats on being full term classyburd! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

welcome to you wishes! May mummies are defo the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I predict that you'll be the next may mummy then now! I have a horrible feeling I'll be going over to June! Who knows, I am always little miss think on the negative side!

Its official I have just taken my first Rasp Leaf Tea tablet............come on cervix, do your thing. I'll try and pounce on my OH tonight too...........if he'll let me, finds it a bit strange bless him! Saying that, so do I if little one moves! Its kind of off putting! x


----------



## Taurustot09

Welcome aboard wishes! i agree May mummies are definitely the best:happydance:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AngieBaby

Gemma Lou said:


> ok ladies, call me really stupid.............I was just reading through the Third Tri postings to see that there was a thread where Janishdkh had put that she was excited as she was bleeding and in early stages of labour..........I didn't even know you bleed. If I bled and hadn't of read that I would have been convinced that it was all going horribly wrong. I feel really inexperienced now and worried that I am going to be really rubbish when labour comes along! I feel sooooooooo stupid!

Don't worry about it Gemma Lou, not everyone does bleed. If you do, it just means that you need to call your mw/hospital asap and she will explain it to you. As long as the blood loss is not really heavy/clotty, it'll most likely be normal. It may not happen at all.

Hope that helps
Ang
:hug:


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning girls! Happy May!!!!!!!! Off to the doc... chat later!! :)


----------



## lesleyann

weird my mum just randomly invited us round for dinner tonight lol

Yesterday baby was being annoying :( i kept getting reali bad pain in my Lady bits so bad i stopped walking when he did it lol lucky he stoped after about an hour lol


Welcome New May Mummie

:hug:


----------



## ellismum

Hello ladies!!:friends:

I am defecting from April Mummies as little one has other ideas and clearly wanted a May birthday!! :hissy:

Doubt I'll go naturally (still had a closed cervix yesterday) so if a beds free, then I am being induced on Sunday.


----------



## maccy

Hi Ellismum - good luck for Sunday!!! x

Girls heartburn is killing me...any body have any suggestions???


----------



## ellismum

maccy, I suck on a Rennie. Safe to use and a lifesaver for me.


----------



## kmh2009

welcome over new may mummies, hope you get ur little bundles of joy soon. 

lets sprinkle lots of good luck labour dust over us all. 

xx


----------



## sarah0108

Hi all :)

im due may 18th with a little girl :happydance:

cant wait now, i want her to come out haha im so impatient and i want to meet her!

ah well, not long now. we'll all have our babies in a matter of weeks..

good luck to you all x x 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsTatty

welcome wishes and ellismum!! So glad its May - come on bubbas, time to make an appearance.


----------



## bethyb

my lady bits r killing me :( Im so heavy!! I huffed and puffed around morrisons today - its full of holiday makers cuz its bank holiday!!! 
Off to take my little man swimming, prob for the last time for a bit :( so be nice to lose some of this weight for a hour in the water!!
May is here though wahooo! :)
Wishes lovely to see u hun, how u feeling?
ill come and see how u girls r later.. im getting that hurry up look from my OH! 
xxxxxx


----------



## pixie87

hi ladies thought i'd make my way over as i'll be having a may baby :D getting induced on monday hopefully!


----------



## ajarvis

Morning all!! Welcome Wishes, elliesmum, sarah0108 and pixie87 - hope you overdue ladies have your babies soon!!

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday and group b strep. She said baby's moved down :D Julian never did so thankfully he has! She also said because Julian was so stubborn and I was overdue by a week when induced that she would condsider doing a sweep at 38 or 39 weeks! Which is cool cause I don't want to go overdue. But for now just the normal DTD walking etc. normal every day stuff lol. but at least the contractions, and cramps have been moving him down and doing something not just annoying me! SO fingers crossed that he comes between 37 and 40 weeks :p

Oh and I can definitely tell that he's moved down as yesterday I have been a lot more sore and walking is getting uncomfortable! Oh and my team from work threw me a shower, and got me a stroller - they ended up giving me the cash because the stroler I want is on back order so now I have to figure out a way of getting it since the wait list is about 2 months long!

mmm. I think that's it for my rambles now lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

SO nice to see you April mummies coming over to join us, not nice for you I'm sure as you are probably sick of being over due..........but its nice that we can all be here for eachother! Keep us posted! x


----------



## lesleyann

We need a biased person to do a thing on when they think each may mummy will pop or how big the babys will be lol god im bored lol got back ache :( and  wind  :blush:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I think we should all copy and paste the names and due dates and make our predictions for early, late or on time. But.............it won't be nice for the people who get lots of late predictions! x


----------



## Monkeh

Sounds like a great idea, though the thought of guessing details for all those mummies makes my head hurt :rofl:


----------



## snettyb

Happy due month to us, happy due month to us, happy due month may mummies, happy due month to us, woo hoo!!!

Welcome over to all the new may mummies. Sorry some of you are here coz of over dueness :hugs: you will have your babies very soon!!

Had a cleaning/organising frenzy today and my feet have swollen up like puddings lol My son is stopping out at granny's for 3 nights (his choice, think i might have been a tad moody lately, whoops lol|) so i have told my ickle hippo that now would be a good time to arrive as it means i don't have to worry about having the dude looked after lol

Hope you are all well and that you have a nice week end! Anyone got any exciting plans (apart from eviction missions lol) xx


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi again ladies! I was in bed trying to get some rest, my back is killing me and the "get ready" pain haven't left me since last night... Hopefully it will turn into regular contractions soon 

Welcome to all the ladies overdue! At least now you know you're gonna have your babies anydays now.... Can't blame the LO, maybe they wanted to be taurus from May lol!!!

Bets are a good idea but can't be ask lol!! Too much mummy to guess.. I already have hard guessing mine lol!
Happy all of you are feeling quite ok.... Feeling lazy, don't want to cook tonight lol!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I've opted for an easy tea tonight, just sent hubby to the chippy! Who wants to cook on a friday night?!?!? I haven't had take away for quite a while. In fact, I'm quite impressed, during this whole pregnancy I have had 2 indians and fish and chips about 3 times, thats it.........oh and one big mac!!!!!!
Everyone says to me that now I am in the home run I shouldn't worry or feel bad at all for eating what I fancy..........but I always do!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Have you got any nice plans? 
Will be interesting to see if any of us get any excitement over the weekend...........wooooooooo hooooooooooooo, who will be next???????????? x


----------



## Monkeh

I've been cleaning and organising like mad all day too. Still haven't stopped. Just about to put an extra chest of drawers in my room for bub's clothes cause she has too many for the one I have atm :blush:

After that I'm gonna go stuff my face with a nice dinner and then relax for the rest of the night :D


----------



## Gemma Lou

Oh, I suggested to hubby that we have a bit of "close" time tonight........he's worried about doing damage to the baby, is it possible??????????? He's not sure if we should wait until after 37 weeks? Can it effect the baby if its starting to engage, I wouldn't want it to change its mind and pop back out! x


----------



## Monkeh

Ooooh a chippy sounds sooo good. Tempting, tempting :lol:


----------



## Gemma Lou

chicken and mushroom pie, chips and curry sauce , mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## amelia222

Welcome to all the new may mummies! :hi:

Happy May 1st :happydance:

Now I have 5 days til my due date, but if LO isn't here by then I will be getting a sweep on tuesday. My midwife told me it can cause really painful cramps that aren't real labor and it usually takes 2-3 sweeps to be effective, so I hope it's worth it. If that doesn't work I will be getting induced sometime around May 23! I've been told I can choose when and if I want to be induced and I just have to call the hospital the day before. They will induce anytime after 41 weeks and reccomend induction at 43 weeks :shock: I am NOT letting this little monkey stay in there another 4 weeks!!!


----------



## snettyb

I have asked my OH to pop to KFC after footy training to get me a boneless banquette for one :muaha: with extra tubs of mayo and a corn on the cob as a side..... lourvely :) xx

P.s. just had a hot bath and think it might have been too hot, my head is pounding and i feel like i'm in fire.....whoops lol! xx


----------



## ecossaise74

Already had KFC monday, Mcdo on wednesday and fish and chips yesterday... What a good wife I am lol!! Tonight I just made some pastas with some sauce lol!!!

Amelia, you poor thing, it's outrageous they let you until 43 weeks! Hope your LO will come soon!!


----------



## DolceBella

Hi everyone.. doc visit today could have gone better. BP is very slightly up, protein in urine, and a little swelling of hands and ankles. Must be cuz I'm an L&D nurse! :rofl:

Classyburd - Congrats on full term!:happydance:

Wishes, Ellismum, Pixie87 - Welcome over! Labor dust to you!

Sarah0108 - Welcome to BnB and the May Mummies club! I've added you to the list!


----------



## MarshMellow

I need a text buddy. Anyone free??? Also on the list of EDD's can you change my name to Blue plz xxxx Thanks sorry I know Im a pain xxx


----------



## Monkeh

Snetty - I've just done the same thing in the bath. Actually splashed my face with cold water when I came out cause I was so hot! Argh!

Also getting random painless bump tightenings. My Mum's had a feel and was like 'are you sure you're not getting a contraction right now? Your bump is rock solid'. 

I wish :lol:


----------



## ajarvis

Gemma he won't damage the baby :) I'd go for it. That's whats helping me get my LO to move on down a bit :p (hope we're talking about the same thing)


----------



## bethyb

yep we had a go tonight :) we both laugh at times though cuz some positions dont work, baby is moving about fine now, long as its not too energetic ur fine hun :)
im eating oranges, had about 4 now! u know im so gonna get heartburn!
busy day planned tomorrow, cleaning my car and fixing in my car seat base and seat, and im hoping for some sunshine to finish my potting.
have a good weekend ladies, hopefully one of us will go this weekend :)


----------



## holden_babez

Good Morning Ladies...

Welcome to the April mummy's that have come to join our wonderful may mummies month.. I am sure one you you ladies will be the next ones to pop.. Good Luck when the time comes..

AFM - doctors went ok.. She has un-engaged since last week a little bit.. back out to 3/5's engaged now (2/5's last wk) but HB still strong and good and FH has gone from 36 last wk to 38 this wk.. 

Still getting fasle labour pains of a night/early morning and as posted in a thread of its own am worried about my bowel movements.. day 5 today and still nothing more then 2 or 3 rabbit pellets.... hmmmm...

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend.... Or has a baby.... Good Luck!!

Skye xx
38+1


----------



## ecossaise74

Yep sex at this stage is not really sexy lol!! Feel like a whale (and sound like one when I try to move), hubby keeps pressing my tummy lol... And the positions are more like directions to somewhere: lol, "stand here, do that, not like that, lower"... Ah what a laugh! Specially when LO is enjoying the ride too ;-)

Bethyb, same here: Tomo is about the car, the car-seat, laundry before LO arrives. My hubby is going to the haircut because he wants to look good on the birth pictures lol!!
His mother is arriving Sunday so it's all good! Gonna have a nice long WE, all we need now is LO. xx


----------



## dannydustcart

Welcome April mummies, to may mummies!
We all should have our babies soon :)

Im due tomorrow... had soem pains last night but they tailed off around 4 am.. Im so tired now though.. Atleast i know that within two week, even if i get induced i should have my baby.


----------



## kmh2009

38 weeks today! two weeks to go! :headspin:


----------



## snettyb

What a lovely sun shiney day! Perfect for having babies so lets get to it ladies, us may mummies are slacking :rofl:

Danny- pains are something, and more than what you have been getting, FX its a sure sign that your little lady is on her way!

I have a feeling today will be eventful, don't know why or what or for who but i just have a feeling xx


----------



## charlieann

todays the day for me
but i dont think he's gonna make an appearence, no sign what-so-ever! did have slight back ache and wake up at 4am, but nothing like earlier in week. hes enjoying teasing me and midwife (kept wriggling and moving whilst she was trying to find a heartbeat yesterday. waited till she found it first before wriggling!)
so ive got loads planned with sis and sil's coming over and prob gonna go out somewhere. just hoping sod's law comes into effect and he arrives to spoil my plans :rofl:


*edit*
im gonna go for a nice bath and put on my best knickers, thats garunteed to get my waters to break or a bloody show aint it?!


----------



## snettyb

charlieann said:


> im gonna go for a nice bath and put on my best knickers, thats garunteed to get my waters to break or a bloody show aint it?!

:rofl::rofl: very true! Let us know how that works out for you! x


----------



## Monkeh

Wonder if any of us will pop on May the 4th :rofl:

I know my brother and Dad would be absolutely delighted if I did (And my brother insists bub's middle name would have to be 'leah' :lol:)


----------



## snettyb

My dad and brother said i will have to call mine luke if i pop on may the 4th lol

May the 4th be with you and all that, .........sad :rofl:

Congrats to our latest may mummy, fairy wings xx


----------



## kmh2009

wooo congrats to fairywings. 

im feeling a lot better today, to all those who were subjected to my misery yesterday...thanks for listening.

hope everyone enjoys their bank holiday weekends xxx

Oh by the way, had to get OH to explain may 4th jokes to me...i didnt get it...DOH!!


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Fairywings!

So I made it through the wedding last night, and I kept my heels on through the ceremony, cocktail hour, and a few first dances!:happydance: Everything was so sore by the time I got home though. Didn't get in til after 2am. The night was lovely though.. the groom was the best man at my wedding. I'll post pics later.

So, tonight I have to go to L&D for monitoring and a BP check. I'm really not looking forward to being a patient where I work. It's actually been a bigger source of anxiety for me than I thought.


----------



## Taurustot09

congrats fairywings :) wishing everyone a lovely bank holiday weekend xxxxxx
wonder who is next!!!....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Fairywings!

Dolcebella glad you had fun! You're more of a trooper than me making it through some dances lol. I'd be a little anxious too about being a patient at the same place I worked - it'd seem a bit odd lol. Hope it goes well for you!

Well May 2nd ladies. I'm still in a bit of shock that may is already here!! I really need this house to get cleaned lol. All the painting tobe done, and the baby's clothes washed!


----------



## dannydustcart

Congrats to Fairywings.. although i am jelous!

Charlieann... i dont fit into my best knickers lol!! Or i would try that


----------



## ajarvis

Something concerning was told to me by my son yesterday. He said that his dayhome provider choked him and hit him. Now I know he is just dieing for me to be done work and him get to stay home. But the way he told the story was just so straight forward and he demonstrated what she did. It was all just a part of the day that he told me about. He didn't make a big deal about it or anything like that. Just said it happened then told me what else he did. I haven't confronted her yet as it just happened yesterday and she was at her second job, but I want to be prepared for any answer she may give - like is it even possible for a child that is not yet 3 to lie, tell stories etc. since that is the only thing she'll be able to say.

He, IMO, doesn't get the concept of lieing but I'm sure thats' something every parent thinks lol, and every day he asks if work is done yet :p so I know he really wants a reason not to go back, but at the same time I can't see any reason for him to tell a story like this! I don't know if he really understands either as he says he had alot of fun, and he wants to go back and play more at her house with her little boy and the other kids. He has TONS of fun there and tells me about his day every day and thinks that when I'm on mat leave he'll still get to go and play everyday, but I'll go with him :p

Sorry for rambling, but any other moms with kids my sons age/older that have experience with this?


----------



## dannydustcart

I have had makor issues with a child minder... but it was more neglect.
Children that age ARE most definatly capable of lying but also of having things mixed up, *but there is definatly something behind it.*Could another kids have done it? 

Please confront your child care NOW. It may be that another kdis done it, and he told the provider and it was dealt with. But you should have been told no matter what.

Dont doubt yourself... Let me know what happens.......


----------



## dannydustcart

Oh god. OH god to bloody work and left mobile at home. Hes a lorry driver and works nights.
Im DUE TOMORROW AGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## snettyb

AJarvis- i belive kids are capable of lies at that age but i don't know if their brains are developed enough to tell a lie to acheive a certain outcome. He may have his wires crossed or be exagerating or maybe dreamed it and thinks it happened or god forbid, it really did happen. You need to look into it tho, and fast hun. 

Danny- OMG! Do you think he will be able to pop home for it once he realises he hasn't got it? What a nightmare situation!!

Doceballa- i used to work in a doctors surgery on reception but it was also MY doctors and when i had a problem and needed seeing, it was quite weird so i kinda know where your coming from.

I still have a feeling that something is going to happen today. Not necceserilly me going into labour, could be one of you, or something completely differsnt, i just have a strange feeling :shrug: xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snetty... i hope it is labour for you tonight x

This waiting is just torture.
Ive been arranging child care for danni if i have to go in hospital to be induced. I wasi n four days last time.
It was quite depressing, but its made me more determined to have this baby natrually..
Anyone else "play" with their baby stuff, pram, car seat etc?


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> Anyone else "play" with their baby stuff, pram, car seat etc?

Tee heee heeee........ME lol!! I do, i even strapped a teddy into my little car seat :rofl: Today i was bored and decided to prepare my nappy bag. I put in nappy's, wipes, spare socks, scratch mits, couple of spare vests, nappy sacks, cotton wool and sudacream. Obviously i will need more in there later but i just can't leave my baby stuff alone. I had my buggy as a pram then a travel system, back into a push chair and now its back to being a pram. Fills the time i suppose ha ha ha. xx


----------



## dannydustcart

glad im not the only one. 
Ive even wheeled the pram up an down my living room lol! Daft buggar i am.


----------



## charlieann

snettyb said:


> charlieann said:
> 
> 
> im gonna go for a nice bath and put on my best knickers, thats garunteed to get my waters to break or a bloody show aint it?!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: very true! Let us know how that works out for you! xClick to expand...

nothing!!
im going for a curry, i hate spicy, struggle to eat peppers even.


----------



## snettyb

charlieann said:


> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlieann said:
> 
> 
> im gonna go for a nice bath and put on my best knickers, thats garunteed to get my waters to break or a bloody show aint it?!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: very true! Let us know how that works out for you! xClick to expand...
> 
> nothing!!
> im going for a curry, i hate spicy, struggle to eat peppers even.Click to expand...

My mam was telling me to drink cod liver oil and fresh orange juice today, erm no thanx i'd rather wait lol 
But they do say a hot bath, hot curry and even hotter sex can often do the trick so i hope your curry works out for you chick xx


----------



## lesleyann

ive decided im now ready to get this baby outa me lol after say no he will come when his ready and im still comfy well im fed up :dohh: 

Im fat, emotional, sore, baby keeps like hitting me in the cervix and i want a drink :wine: :drunk:


----------



## kaykay

AJARVIS- Im not sure if kids are capable of lieing at that age. I think If it was me in your situation I would take my child out of the childminder care. Just to be on the safe side. Even if you bought it up in conversation to her she would deny it..What is your childs personality like do they often make up little tales?? I think it depends.. I would be inclinded to believe my child I think....

moving on... 

I went around my SIL today and her 2 year old daughter was there..
She made me smile..

she said to me "wheres your baby"
I said " still in my tummy"
and then bless her she said " Get urr coat on were going to the hospital to get your belly cracked"

I thought it would make you smile too if only it was that easy.. lol xx


----------



## snettyb

Awwww sweet!! My son thinks my baby is going to come out my bum! :rofl:
He knows its that region off watching tele lol xx


----------



## dannydustcart

lol


----------



## kaykay

Ive been telling the little ones in our family that it comes out the belly button lol..


----------



## dannydustcart

Danni (shes four) knows baby going to come out of my minky!!


----------



## DolceBella

Minky! That's one I've never heard!:rofl:


----------



## snettyb

:rofl:*netty is killing herself laughing at Minky* :rofl: xx


----------



## wishes

'minky'!!! :rofl:

Thanks for all the welcomes girls! :hugs:

Ive been trying to distract myself and not come on here very much, but im too nosey and had to come see what was happening! :blush: 

No news here... sweep on thurs and induction on 14th. 
Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaassse i wont make it that long!!!!! :dohh:

Anyone feeling like the bankholiday weekend is good for them? Hubby's get extra days off work if we can get babies to move soon! haha!


----------



## dannydustcart

Sorry... .. i just like that name for it. i heard someone use it once and its stuck with me!
The looks she gets when she uses the word in public are priceless!


----------



## classyburd

Am so sore today, went round b&q then homebase before shopping for a BBQ and the pains i was getting were soooooo uncomfy! They have since eased off though and i just have slight discomfort and backache :(

Might try hot bath after BOOOOO


----------



## Monkeh

My brother (4) thinks my baby is going to crawl up my throat and come out my mouth :shock:

There's no convincing him otherwise, he just refuses to believe he's wrong :lol:

I'm still sore today. Just feeling mild discomfort, not actual pains, but my bump is rock solid so I hope something happens soon!


----------



## snettyb

I am extremely uncomfortable, constant cramps and back ache tonight and i think i have ate something well dodgey coz i'm getting awful tummy pains and lots of wind :cry: Jst gonna try and sleep it off i think xx


----------



## DolceBella

Hmmm.. maybe something's brewing snetty!


----------



## snettyb

thanx dolcebella, but i don't think i'm that lucky :( baby is kicking up a storm too and i would have thought he would be quite quiet if he was on his way. My belly has that poorly tummy feeling if you know what i mean xx


----------



## DolceBella

Well, I'll be thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## snettyb

Thanx hun, i'm off to bed now. Hope you all have a good night/day, depending on what time zone your on lol xx


----------



## lesleyann

had quite a painful day :( did a months worth of food shopping today lol going to a carboot tomorrow 8am **yawn** and then my little brother is biking over to ours from the other side of town at about 11am ish lol bless him it takes about an hour on the bus let alone biking..


Night hun :hugs:


----------



## charlieann

snettyb said:


> charlieann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlieann said:
> 
> 
> im gonna go for a nice bath and put on my best knickers, thats garunteed to get my waters to break or a bloody show aint it?!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: very true! Let us know how that works out for you! xClick to expand...
> 
> nothing!!
> im going for a curry, i hate spicy, struggle to eat peppers even.Click to expand...
> 
> My mam was telling me to drink cod liver oil and fresh orange juice today, erm no thanx i'd rather wait lol
> But they do say a hot bath, hot curry and even hotter sex can often do the trick so i hope your curry works out for you chick xxClick to expand...


no luck with the curry. OH might be getting lucky tonight!

i was gonna try cod liver oil, but after reading up on it on internet it sounds bit risk, esp if you have a too high dose. consultant at sis work also advised against it as it could cause lillun to have bowl movements and bring on fetal distress so dont wanna risk it.


----------



## bethyb

hey girls, had a lovely day - nice to have some sun, want some sunny days to show off my baby and pushchair - hey im honest :)
Cleaned my car, its gleaming in and out thanks to my OH, I tried but I just gave up trying to bend over!! My car seat and base is installed - seems unreal in some ways!!
Painted my Storage shed too and did some potting and even managed to pot up some tubs and then faced focus and the garden centre to get some paint and compost :) so a busy day, seems we are all still nesting! :)
Made the mistake of going to the rubgy sevens comp this aft though, a big rugby comp here and all those toned rugby players (men and women) made me feel super frumpy! :)
U can imagine all those toned legs and bums and im like big momma!
No movements then today? :) just period cramps still but no action here! xx


----------



## DolceBella

My DH installed the car seat base today too. And we were discussing packing our bags soon. All getting so real.


----------



## tropicana

woke up this morning having what i think are contractions whole of belly was feeling heavy and achey and i need the loo bad.. thoughi think its wore off now :( hoping today may be the day..

was wondering if anyone else has had their baby while they had a cold? ive got it really bad atm can hardly talk because of my throat is so sore, if i did have baby while i have a cold will they not let me near him? im a bit worried i will make him poorly :(


----------



## Monkeh

Aww tropicana, I don't know about the cold, but I'm sure they're not likely to take your baby away from you because of it!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.

38 weeks today for me, yay! I'm still going through a mad nesting weekend like some of you, but tomorrow I think I'll have a lazy day! I think my floor might wear away if I sweep it any more :rofl:


----------



## dannydustcart

ITS MY DUE DATE.... and ill cry if i want to.
Where my baby


----------



## AngieBaby

Happy DD to you - it's mine on Tuesday, yeahhh!! :hug: :dust:


----------



## lesleyann

dannydustcart said:


> ITS MY DUE DATE.... and ill cry if i want to.
> Where my baby

Happy DD and heres some tissues incase baby dont make a show :hugs:

Whats the best way to start something ??


----------



## AngieBaby

kaykay said:


> AJARVIS- Im not sure if kids are capable of lieing at that age. I think If it was me in your situation I would take my child out of the childminder care. Just to be on the safe side. Even if you bought it up in conversation to her she would deny it..What is your childs personality like do they often make up little tales?? I think it depends.. I would be inclinded to believe my child I think....
> 
> moving on...
> 
> I went around my SIL today and her 2 year old daughter was there..
> She made me smile..
> 
> she said to me "wheres your baby"
> I said " still in my tummy"
> and then bless her she said " Get urr coat on were going to the hospital to get your belly cracked"
> 
> I thought it would make you smile too if only it was that easy.. lol xx


My nephew who's 4 asked me how the baby got in my tummy he said "was it through your mouth or up your bum"! I was in hysterics. How his little mind works!

When he asked how it was going to get out, my sister said it was "like when you go for a wee, but instead of it being small, like magic, it opens up like the cave in Ali Baba - open sesame" !! LOL. My family are nutters!


----------



## tropicana

happy DD! u have appt with MW today? i dont know if ur meant to but my next apt is with MW on my DD im going to tell her to go get him out for me if he doesnt come before!


----------



## dannydustcart

I have an appointment tomorrow. shes come to my home.. she said last week that she MAY sweep me, but shes normally does it at 7 days passed due date. wish i knew what i was doing to do it my bloody self. humph!


----------



## AngieBaby

tropicana said:


> happy DD! u have appt with MW today? i dont know if ur meant to but my next apt is with MW on my DD im going to tell her to go get him out for me if he doesnt come before!

I'm not sure Tropicana as I haven't seen the community mw since week 38 as I've had all my other appointments at the hospital due to being on BP tablets. The consultant has booked me in for an induction on Wedneday night even though my BP has been OK throughout - but I'm not complaining anything to get the LO to make an appearance is fine by me! :happydance:


----------



## tropicana

:D - i was at hosp the other day just being monitord, but before i left they said to me to ring in the morning to make an appt on the 7th may to see the team there.. so hopefully if my mw doesnt do it ill get it done the next day at hospital hehe. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AngieBaby

tropicana said:


> :D - i was at hosp the other day just being monitord, but before i left they said to me to ring in the morning to make an appt on the 7th may to see the team there.. so hopefully if my mw doesnt do it ill get it done the next day at hospital hehe. GOOD LUCK!

Good luck to you too - hope you don't have to wait too long :)


----------



## charlieann

he's now officially late and making no attempt to come out :cry: he was having fun wriggling around this morning!
im gonna plan loads of stuff to do each day as it feels as though im gonna be waiting a loooooooooong time so may as well make myself busy!


----------



## Rah

Hi everyone

Wow i miss a day and theres pages and pages to catch up on!!!!

Welcome all the April mummies you wont be here long :hugs:

dannydustcart: happy due date i hope the MW does a sweep for you tomorrow and gets things started

tropicana: Hope the cold goes quickly :hugs:

bethyb & DolceBella I put my car seat in last weekend hoping that it has some sort of psychological effect but no nothing

Im getting so fed up im due friday and have had no signs no pains other than the other night, just nothing lucky i told the family (not parents) im due the week later lol so not getting those annoying questions yet but i think deep down its going to be the 17th May i have no idea why though
At MW on tuesday so will ask about sweeps and induction etc just really fed up i feel huge and cant even look in the mirror :(

Hope everyone is having a godd weekend and enjoys the Bank Hol :hugs:


----------



## AngieBaby

Good luck with your activities - hope your LO doesn't make you wait too long! :dust:


----------



## snettyb

Happy due date danny! Hope your MW sweeps you tomorrow, just turn on the water works if she says no lol.

Come on out all you babies due or overdue!! Your mummies want to meet you! xx


----------



## Taurustot09

dannydustcart..happy due date hun! hope mw can get things started for you soon.

tropicana..hope you feel better soon

hope all mummies with mw appointments ...everything goes great!

i am 39 weeks today!!!! 

:happydance::happydance: weird as never reached this far before, usually go only to 38! hopefully bubs will put in an appearance in the next few days! were having a little family vote ' guess the day and weight of L.O and my chosen day is here! ...nothing happening so far lol :blush:

Happy Bank Holiday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

am on raspberry leaf tea again.. LOADS of sugar to help the taste.
YUK. Please baby come amet you mum dad and older sister.


----------



## Abblebubba

MAY MUMMIES IM HOOOME :) LOOL :rofl:
OMG that was sooo much catching up!! 11 paaages or something LOOL i knew it girls you talk tooo much hehe just kidding, we are a lively bunch.

:yipee: Welcome aboard the crazy train our may mummies are now on- Wishes, elliesmum, sarah0108 and pixie87 + any other new may mummies! :yipee:

Well we are into may now how exciting- baby heads is killing my lady bit and bottom :blush: but other than that ive felt very little. his kicks have minimalised now and i just get him try and wiggle every now and then i guess there isnt much room left in there. 

Is everyone OK?


----------



## ajarvis

Happy Due Date Dannydustcart!

So much to catch up on :p

I'm getting arrangements for my DS ready too. Figure out what'll happen when I go into labour etc. one more week of work only so excited about that :p Trying ot figure things out for DS for next week. I should say that I believe him that something happened. I don't think he was lieing I just also dont' think his dayhome provider would do that - I know her and it is not like her at all! He exagerates the truth sometimes when he's in a pissy mood - which he was yesterday, but no matter what he still says that she choked him with her hand on his throat so no. Something happened. He's likely going to my brothers for next week.

Well I too have a little cold and it's so far not getting worse, but not better either and really I can't call in sick for my last week of work lol. That'd be bad! So I'll suck it up and go although it's making things very uncomfortable for me lol


----------



## amelia222

Happy due date Dannydustcart! Hopefully all the May mummies that are overdue don't have to wait much longer.

I'm off to the doctor now. When I got up to pee in the night it was mostly blood and I got all excited thinking it my show, but then I realised it came from the wrong place :dohh: So, I am fairly sure it is a UTI even though I don't have any other symptoms. 

3 days til my due date!


----------



## dannydustcart

I drunk that raspberry leaf tea and immediatly afterwards had braxton hicks. Stopped now though but it makes me think maybe it could be worth it..
Or it could just be setting me up for more BH and nothing else lol


----------



## tropicana

omg.. my cat has gone and beat me to it..! shes having her babys under my feet at the moment lol, she come in looked at me started purring and spittin em out under my pc desk with all the wires lol! IM JEALOUS!!!


----------



## amelia222

Awww how cute......and icky. You will be busy with little kittens running around and a new baby! Can we see piccies once they're all dry and fluffy? :D

Congrats mummy kitty!!!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

KOOL... PLEASE POST PHOTOS !
thats so sweet


----------



## tropicana

im excited for her, yet yeah itll be a hassle with new baby and new kittys pooping all over! 

here is a photo of upto now, theres only 2 one ginger and one tortie - the tortie one is hiding somewhere lol

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e334/ffxipic/Picture071.jpg


----------



## dannydustcart

oh my god.... thats soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing.. all new life is so amazing. I wanna kitten!


----------



## snettyb

Awwww soooo cute!! 
Do you really want a kitten danny? Are you mad lol Mine is nearly one now and just starting to settle down. Kittens are a nightmare, they get everywhere! Puppies are also a nightmare but at least they don't climb curtains and stuff lol My dog is almost 9 now and i don't think i will ever have a puppy or a kitten again............i fancy a rabbit next lol xx


----------



## charlieann

i went into pet shop during my shopping travels today.
i figured cuz i aint got my baby yet im allowed a pet to keep me busy!
they only had 1 rabbit, he looked so lonely, like i needed to take him home. they also had a chinchilla (sp?) and a couple of guini pigs (sp?)
OH put foot down and said no :(
no baby no pet :cry: he's a meany! although he has been trying to help baby come out, he's had more sex in last few days than throughout the pregnancy!


----------



## dreams

snettyb said:


> Awwww soooo cute!!
> Do you really want a kitten danny? Are you mad lol Mine is nearly one now and just starting to settle down. Kittens are a nightmare, they get everywhere! Puppies are also a nightmare but at least they don't climb curtains and stuff lol My dog is almost 9 now and i don't think i will ever have a puppy or a kitten again............i fancy a rabbit next lol xx

oh god baby rabbits are a nightmare! Mine are 13 weeks old at the moment and get into everything. I thought i had bunny proofed everything as i had bunnies before them but i obviously had forgotten there's a lot of difference between 5 year old bunnies and a few weeks old lol. They've managed to fit into spaces, i really have no idea how they got there! They aren't scared of anything and just jump on top of the desk and bed. I really don't think my lecturer would believe me if i said my bunny muffin ate my homework but yup she did, chewed all the sides and ripped it up lol. They chew everything in sight and dig up all the carpets. They do stop when i clap my hands but carry on doing it a few minutes later! I put the moses basket up and its one of their favourite places to lie under but they've discovered its made out of straw and tried to eat it so i've got a winne the pooh fleece blanket underneath so they can't chew it. Seriously they are worse than toddlers lol


----------



## Emsy26

Hey Ladies, just thought I'd pop by and see how you are all getting on? I hope you are all good, can't believe it's May already, and that it was my due date on Wednesday coming, thought I'd get on BnB a bit more than I do, but damn...i forgot how busy you are when you got a newborn. Lol xx


----------



## bethyb

aww bless ya hun, hope little theo doing ok :)
Well had more of a relaxing day today, popped to a friends and gossiped in her garden for a hour and my face is all freckles from the sun, def have more freckles while im pregnant.. funny!?
Finished my plants though and so my garden is all ready for a bbq, gonna ask my friends to come over when baby is born and celebrate with us that way so i can include our kids and my oh and my friends ohs can have a few beers to celebrate! My pub days are in the past id say, be a while til i get drunken!! strangely I havent missed hangovers at all!!
house is immaculate and im looking for jobs to do and driving oh mad, hoping baby comes soon...
anyone showing signs yet?
happy dd danny! not long hun! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Dannydustcart - Happy DD!!

Ajarvis - I'm curious to hear what your daycare provider says about the whole thing. (And I was thinking about you today... wondering how you and DH are getting on.)

My monitoring in L&D went well. BP fine, no protein, blood work great. It really was very weird being on my unit, but all was fine. The girls were happy to see me!


----------



## tropicana

my waters have gone! woke up with kittys crying soon as i stood up i got red trickling down my legs! :D :D: D just walking around (not now) atm to get stuff on pad for midwife yayay though im getting no contractions i dont think.. am i supposed to? LOL i havent a clue


----------



## holden_babez

tropicana - as I said in your thread earlier, I think this is the day your going to meet your LO... Sounds similar to when my waters went with DS2 6 yrs ago... It happened to me at 38+5 and I am 38+3 today, so I am hoping my LO shows her face VERY soon.. lol..

GOOD LUCK!!!

Happy DD Danny I hope your next mate... 

Glad Theo is doing well Emsy... I bet Amber is doting (sp?) over him... 

Hope your all having a good holiday today...

Skye xx
38+3


----------



## tropicana

emsy glad everythings ok, and there was u worried he would be late as he wouldnt engage lol! and there u go early hehe :)


----------



## magicvw

Good luck tropicana! Hope you don't have to wait too long now! X


----------



## AngieBaby

Good luck Tropicana. Here's some dust just for you :dust: Hope you don't have to wait to long to see your LO.

Ang
xx


----------



## snettyb

:happydance: Good luck tropicana!! :dust:

Hey emsy, nice to hear from you. Hope the little guy is ok and letting you get enough sleep lol.

I haven't got alot to say this morning, makes a change for me lol. Eviction mission will continue, just waiting, waiting, waiting xx


----------



## tropicana

thank you ^^

nothing else happening yet really, just still bloody mucus lol lovley, midwife is comin gout sometiem today to check me hmm!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive got midwife due to be here soon.

Im hopoing she will sweep me, but i know its not likley.


----------



## Emsy26

OoOoO Good Luck Tropicana...Hope this is it for you xx

Theo is doing good, so beautiful...my boys love him to bits, Amber finding it a lil difficult, always been our baby, I go into hospital and come home with a littler baby...getting her involved as much as we possibly can, bought her loads of stuff for her dollies, so she's a mommy too now. Lol xx

Snetty...can't believe your still going..thought you would have popped now xx

:dust::dust::dust:

Labour dust for all you overdue or nearly there mummies xx


----------



## bethyb

Feels scary to think im gonna have my baby soon :) not nasty scary just nice scary! Lol
Well its raining here :( Glad I was in the garden yesterday!!!!
Gonna vac and polish, mmm its so so dusty here...LOL!!!!
Then think I might go swimming or something with my little man?
OOO possible baby on the way, keep us posted!
Take care girls xx


----------



## MrsTatty

Good luck tropicana - keep us posted
Emsy - Theo is beautiful, you must be so chuffed and proud!

ugh, am so cranky today. had another terrible nights sleep, can't wait to be able to sleep on my front again, or anyway other than on my side - hips and legs really sore today and feel really tired. Plus cramps are back with a vengeance. I hope they are doing something other than put me in a bad mood. Due date is tomorrow and seeing doc for a check up on wednesday. Hows everyone else coping?


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive just had a sweep.. cervix not really ready yet. getting there though, so im sitting here drinking Raspberry leaf tea waiting for somthing that just not going to happen !


----------



## bethyb

aww bless. right im off to put the kettle on!!!! x


----------



## Emsy26

Hope something happens soon for you DannyD xox


----------



## Taurustot09

hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday monday :) dannydustcart..i am sat here drinking raspberry leaf tea too lol, lower back ache but nothing to be excited about just yet. awww emsy theo is beautiful hun! nice to have a little update! his big brothers sound smitten with him lol and sure his big sister will soon think hes the best little brother ever :):hug::hug:


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations tropicana, yey another baby to see soon :)
Dannydustcart i hope something happens for you soon along with snetty, seems like you have been pregnant forever m'dear, lots of :hugs: to you.

Emsy theo is soooo adorale you must be on cloud nine! :)
Hows everyones day going?


----------



## snettyb

Danny- nice one for talking MW into sweeping you lol Did she have any guess as to whether it will be successful or not or any time scale? FX it works for you really soon.

Thanx to you all for your comments, i hope i go soon too, it really does seem i have been pregnant forever lol

I had another bright idea that i might be hanging onto baby coz i needed to do a big food shop and wouldn't pop till it was done so i dragged OH round asda at 10 am today. Got loads of pains around the shop and still getting niggles now but my poor feet are so swollen and sore. We were there forever and i am never taking OH again, we spent a frieking fortune!

My other birth parnter is coming to my house today for dinner so it would be handy to go into labour while she is around as she lives quite far away and doesn't drive,,,,,,,,,,chance would be a fine thing!

AJarvis- have you spoke to your minder yet? You must be so full of questions it must be driving you nuts :hugs: hope you get some answers xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

ajarvis said:


> Gemma he won't damage the baby :) I'd go for it. That's whats helping me get my LO to move on down a bit :p (hope we're talking about the same thing)

HOORAH, I managed to seduce him!!!!!!!!!! he he! Funny because after that the midwife came around and told me that baby only has 2/5ths to go! I'm going to keep going with the raspberry leaf tea and try my best to keep my hubby on side!

As for an update, I have got really swollen feet now, they are terrible, the only thing I can wear on my feet is slippers!
I had to go into hospital over the weekend as they were concerned with swelling and an increase in blood pressure, however the blood pressure returned to normal on sunday.....but then they found protein in urine, they say its only a small amount though and they aren't worried. They then discovered I am aneamic so I am now on 3 iron tablets a day! Feel quite excited knowing that little one is engaged, oh and I lost another load of plug this morning! Its all beginning to seem so real!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't believe how many may mummies there are now, so exciting!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Tropicana - Yay for you!! I hope you go soon!

Danny - Fingers crossed for a successful sweep!

Emsy - So glad the family's doing well. He's so cute!

Mrs. Tatty - Sorry you had such a crap night. Hang in there... you're almost done.

*I'm full term today!!*:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

tropicana said:


> my waters have gone! woke up with kittys crying soon as i stood up i got red trickling down my legs! :D :D: D just walking around (not now) atm to get stuff on pad for midwife yayay though im getting no contractions i dont think.. am i supposed to? LOL i havent a clue

How exciting, I am so pleased for you, keep us posted, wishing you all the best x :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsTatty

Congrats on full termedness dolcebella!


----------



## lesleyann

is anyone else really bored now? the end is in sight but cannot reach it :hissy:

went to get some shopping for lunch and my god it felt like morning sickness all over again still feel like it but not been sick yet.


----------



## ajarvis

dolcebella - She can't think of anything except a time when he was falling off something that he isn't allowed to climb on and she grabbed for him. which is a possibility. I haven't talked to my son about that. He's still not going back either way - better to err on the side of caution, but I still find it hard to think that she'd do that oh well. at least I'm only looking at this week and then I'm done - I actually called in sick today cause I'm not feeling well, and don't want to deal with it :p I'm going to go pick up his stuff today. As for me and DH. I don't know. Things are OK. I think we're moving slowly on. The fact that we're moving from here to a new place will help - too bad it's 2 months away! Glad everything went well at your appointment! You're full term! Hope you see that LO soon!!

Tropicana that's exciting!! Good Luck :)

holden_babeez hopefully this LO follows in your other ones footsteps lol

Emsy glad everything is going well. It's amazing how much you have to do for a little baby :)

Dannydustcart hope the sweep does something!

Mrstatty I hope those cramps and pains are leading up to something for you!

Gemma glad you were able to seduce your DH lol. hopefully it works - my DH actually seduced me the other night - didn' tthink that was possible at almost 9 months preggo lol

Snetty I hope your LO makes an appearance for you! Especially now that you're all prepared foodwise :p Due date tomorrow!

As for me I'm still getting random contractions, and had some pretty bad cramping on saturday that hopefully means LO has come down a bit more. I actually feel a little lower now - yay! Called in sick today to work since I am sick and coughing and feeling crappy. Don't get to stay home and relax though lol. have to go pick up DS stuff from his dayhome and pay some bills get some groceries.Blah. I have EVERYONE telling me I'm huge and there is NO WAY I could go til' end of may - they better be right :p


----------



## kmh2009

ooh lovely reading everyones updates. looks like we have a few babies on their way soon. I have no signs atall that he's on his way. no loss of plug, no BH no pressure....hes just cuddled up in there all happy and content

xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Danny- nice one for talking MW into sweeping you lol Did she have any guess as to whether it will be successful or not or any time scale? FX it works for you really soon.
> 
> Not likley to happen before the next sweep, she mainly swept me to chekc my progress which was good.. but not as far as id hoped for.
> 
> 
> Thanx to you all for your comments, i hope i go soon too, it really does seem i have been pregnant forever lol
> 
> I had another bright idea that i might be hanging onto baby coz i needed to do a big food shop and wouldn't pop till it was done so i dragged OH round asda at 10 am today. Got loads of pains around the shop and still getting niggles now but my poor feet are so swollen and sore. We were there forever and i am never taking OH again, we spent a frieking fortune!
> 
> Thats what me and oh are doing tomorrow lol
> 
> My other birth parnter is coming to my house today for dinner so it would be handy to go into labour while she is around as she lives quite far away and doesn't drive,,,,,,,,,,chance would be a fine thing!
> 
> AJarvis- have you spoke to your minder yet? You must be so full of questions it must be driving you nuts :hugs: hope you get some answers xx

Yeah, what happened with your minder?


----------



## tropicana

:( I've been left on my own in hospital as I gave to stay in baby is very quiet and theyr not happy with the monitor readings so being induced in the morning quite upset now as I've been told I won't be able to use birthing pool ; ; thanks for the support xx


----------



## lesleyann

tropicana said:


> :( I've been left on my own in hospital as I gave to stay in baby is very quiet and theyr not happy with the monitor readings so being induced in the morning quite upset now as I've been told I won't be able to use birthing pool ; ; thanks for the support xx

sorry to hear that hun but atlest you should have your little baby tomorrow :hug:


----------



## dannydustcart

tropicana said:


> :( I've been left on my own in hospital as I gave to stay in baby is very quiet and theyr not happy with the monitor readings so being induced in the morning quite upset now as I've been told I won't be able to use birthing pool ; ; thanks for the support xx

Good luck for the morning xx I hope it goes well x


----------



## snettyb

Good luck tropicana!!

AJarvis- How do you remember everyone when you do your catch ups lol. I read through the pages, think oh yes i will comment on that, write my post and realise i forgot to write half the stuff about half the people i wanted to lol I always leave people out, i have really bad pregnancy brain :dohh: xx


----------



## bethyb

I have a terrible pregnancy brain too :)
Tropicana good luck with everything tomorrow!!! Exciting!!!
Glad things are getting better AJarvis, seems you have lots to look forward to, better to do that sometimes than to look back..
Off to put the kettle on rlt!!
Monkeh very quiet she still about?? :)


----------



## DolceBella

Aww, Tropicana... I'm sorry things aren't going as planned for you. Seeing your LO soon will make it all worth it!

snettyb - When I've missed lots of pages, I have to take notes on the things I want to comment on!


----------



## Monkeh

bethyb said:


> Monkeh very quiet she still about?? :)

I'm still here *grumble*


----------



## DolceBella

awww.. monkeh :)


----------



## ajarvis

I write it as I go thats the only way I can "remember" to write everything or I'd forget EVERYTHING lol.

Well I took my son over there today to pick up his stuff and he was fine wanted to go play with her little boy. So we stayed and had lunch while the boys played. He doesn't seem uncomfortable or any different than before. So weird. He's still not going to go back since we'll never know what actually happened,and while "I" know her well enough to think she wasn't abusing him my DH does not. So he's not going back he's going to his aunt and uncles house.

Sorry to hear about your induction tropicana hopefully it goes well without the birthing pool :) Good Luck!


----------



## DolceBella

Anyone know how Laura85 is doing? I guess she's the next May mummy to pop.


----------



## holden_babez

Dolcebella - I dont know about :Laura85, I have not heard anything... hmm.. maybe she is in having a baby..

Tropicana - Sorry to hear about your induction.. I hope everything goes well for you.. Good Luck!!

AFM - Nothing.. Nothing new to report and it sucks.. I wish I could tell you bub is here, but I dont have the slightest niggling pain or anything... had 3 x bowel movements yesterday and gas today has been BAD!! both ends too lol.. but apart from that nothing... 

Hope everyone else is doing well....

Only 10 more days till I am due.. OMG!!!

Skye xx
38+4


----------



## lesleyann

i can not sleep its 2:05am and i have Mw at 8:45am grrr lol one thing i never understand because i see the community mw at the moment at the mat unit they give you an appointment yet i could turn up at 8:40am and not get seen till 9am-9:10am and i get told im the first person she has seen today?????

Really hoping she tells me baby is engaged somewhat if not all the way lol i wish oh and that its not that stupid one i need to complain about since ive seen her 2 times now :hissy: Bloods need to be taken to see if my iron tablets have started to work yet but one problem what happens if they are still not working ? Does it just mean there if nothing they can do or will i be given more tablets, injections? what does it mean for labour Ahhh i think to much lol

Mw is still yet to do a birthplan god so much in my head right now no wonder im not sleepy :dohh:

Good luck to may mummies due today, being induced if any and common babies give your mummies a rest and turn up :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi ladies! 
Haven't been on the since saturday morning! So much to catch up.. It's starting to be so exciting reading your posts girls... SO MUCH HAPPENING!! Seems like a lot of you are in pre-labour, IT LOOK SO CLOSE FOR A LOT OF YOU!!!
Congratulations and GOOD LUCK to those who are having sweeps or induction!

Tropicana, I'm sure you'll do fine without the pool.
Dannyduscart and Snetty hang in there it's really anytime now.
Dolcebella Congrats in your full-term. 

Plenty plenty of labour dust for all the may mummies!!

As for me, this WE I started to have contractions (not really that painful) with a backache from hell and sensation that my water was gonna pop but on sunday night contractions came as close as 10-7 minutes apart so to be on the safe side, we went to the triage maternity. MW check me and the baby said everthing was fine, wasn't in labour at all.... Baby was still 2/5, cervix not dilated but soft.

Felt terrible, not because I wasn't in labour but because I put my baby under so much pressure despite the fact that it obviously wasn't his moment to come, kept my hubby up all my night and driving me to the hospital at 3am (he didn't deserve it, he works so hard), call my mum at 2am for nothing.
Felt like I let everyone down and really feel like a selfish b*tch. I should have known better.....If you're not in agony or your water broke then you're not in labour. But no, I didn't listen to anyone, been stubborn, wasted people's time just because I wanted my baby so much.

Now, I'm actually nnot looking forward to it at all because that experience really gave me feet cold. Until I feel like fainting of pain, I will ignore all the little symptoms cause I can be doing that shit again. Sorry for the rant, I needed to get that awful night of guilt of my chest. 
It is weird that now, I just want to hide my head in the sand and quite wish he wouldn't come for another month??!!! Since the MW "finger-raped" me (that b*tch), I'm actually thinking "you know baby if you're comfy in there, you can stay in, I'm fine with it".

I used to be like all of you, just wanted to give birth, looking forward to every little sign and pain but now I'm scared with the all process, I lost all my motivation and courage.
WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME???!! 

Apart from that, I'm really happy that you are all well, you've all grown to be part of my friends now... I talk to you all more than I would to some members of my family.
Love you lots lovely pregnant ladies! xxx


----------



## holden_babez

Oh Ecossaise -0 I am sooo sorry you had a horrible experience over the w/e.. But hey, these nurses and m/w's see things like that EVERYDAY and i am sure if you think about when happened, you would have rathered be in there and sent home, then sit at home, put up with the pain and something bad happening.. That is what they are there for mate... I would have done the same thing...

I dont think your hubby or mum would have minded getting woken at that time of the morning, I actually think they might have been angry if you didn't....

Please think positive and I know your time will be up soon... No need to be worried about labour now, I am going to be honest.. YES it does hurt, but hey, think of the end result.. a beautiful baby that you will goooo, gahh and dot over for the next 18+ years... 

I wish you all the best and please be positive... Good Luck!!

Skye xx
38+4


----------



## ecossaise74

holden_babez said:


> Oh Ecossaise -0 I am sooo sorry you had a horrible experience over the w/e.. I would have done the same thing...
> Please think positive and I know your time will be up soon... a beautiful baby that you will goooo, gahh and dot over for the next 18+ years...
> I wish you all the best and please be positive... Good Luck!!

:hug: :hugs: :hug:
Thank you so much Holden-babez, that's very nice of you! Makes me feel a little better  You're a very kind person, I appreciate. 
It's nice to see that generous people like you are making babies, like this in a few years time, baby by baby, the world will be a better place! Keep up with the good work lol!! Lots of kisses and again thanx! xx


----------



## wishes

Hey girls..... Im STILL here!! :dohh::cry:

Just been catching up on everybody and very jealous that lots of you seem to be a lot more sucessfull than i am!! :blush: ...good luck to all those who are kicking off already!! :hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Bless you wishes, you must be getting beyond fed up now!

Monkeh, i get the impression your not impressed to be still hanging on :hugs: (i'm not either lol)

Ajarvis- your right you will never really know the truth which sucks, but i think you've done the right thing taking him out of child care :hugs:

Ecossaise- sorry you had a tough time but holden_babez is right, its all worth it and its true what they say, you really do forget all the pain afterwards :hugs:

My due date today and my son has got it into his head that i will pop today bless him. I am so not lucky enough to be in the 5% of people who have baby on due date.

Right May mums/April over due mum (bless ya's) i'm putting my foot down now! I feel were lagging somewhat in the popping sprogs business and we need to get cracking!! Other months got started much better than we have so lets get bouncing on balls, walking, attacking our OH's :sex:, curries and pineapples gallor, lets do what ever it takes! Who's with me?! xx


----------



## Taurustot09

Good Morning Mummies,
lots been going on over the bank holiday, best of luck to our mummies ready to go and meet their little ones :)
have my m/w appointment this morning :) update later xxxx

have a lovely morning everyone xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Just got back from midwife had to take my blood did one arm and could not get any after a few drips :dohh: so had to do the other.. Baby is 3 5ths and it also says something underneath beging with a P but i can not read it, anone got any ideas? Next midwife apointment the 19th may lol

How is everyone elses day so far anyone in labour? 

:dust: for the people Due and Over Due :hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

palpable?


----------



## snettyb

dannydustcart said:


> palpable?

Wasn't that word in a different thread? The one about epidurals? What you gettin at danny? has the overdueness finally cracked you up deer :rofl: xx


----------



## dannydustcart

in lelseyanns post she asked what the word was beginning with p underneath 3/5th engaged?


----------



## charlieann

snettyb said:


> Right May mums/April over due mum (bless ya's) i'm putting my foot down now! I feel were lagging somewhat in the popping sprogs business and we need to get cracking!! Other months got started much better than we have so lets get bouncing on balls, walking, attacking our OH's :sex:, curries and pineapples gallor, lets do what ever it takes! Who's with me?! xx

thats what ive spent the whole bank holiday doing sex, curry, sex, walking, sex, pineapple, sex. nothing!!
were now 3 days over. OH is fed up, he's had to go back work instead of starting paternity leave, least his work is good enough to keep whole of may free for him incase baby is very late.
the plan today is finish plastering and painting the ceiling, before painting bathroom.


----------



## maccy

Morning ladies, having period pains in my back this morning...owww and my SPD is really bad!! 

Moan moan moan...lol

Hows everyone?


----------



## MrsTatty

Good luck tropicana!

Due date today and no baby - arghhhhh. cramps are continuing and had another dire nights sleep, lots of stressy dreams when I did nod off, in between visiting the loo about once an hour. 

I'm with snetty on this one - Babies take note, eviction proceedings are underway - the May mummies will take no more nonsense or you'll all be grounded until you're 18!!


----------



## lesleyann

dannydustcart said:


> in lelseyanns post she asked what the word was beginning with p underneath 3/5th engaged?

yeah i think thats proberly what it says lol what does it mean


----------



## Taurustot09

lesleyann said:


> Just got back from midwife had to take my blood did one arm and could not get any after a few drips :dohh: so had to do the other.. Baby is 3 5ths and it also says something underneath beging with a P but i can not read it, anone got any ideas? Next midwife apointment the 19th may lol
> 
> How is everyone elses day so far anyone in labour?
> 
> :dust: for the people Due and Over Due :hugs:

 great news hun, glad everything went well with the midwife. sorry dont have a clue about the P..

Just back from my midwife appointment too..Babys head is Engaged, really pleased about that :) mw thinks she will be between 8 and 9 pounds! yikes!:rofl: still not sure about my VBAC, keeping an open mind, got to call the hosp as soon as anything happens :hug:


----------



## lesleyann

Taurustot09 said:


> great news hun, glad everything went well with the midwife. sorry dont have a clue about the P..
> 
> Just back from my midwife appointment too..Babys head is Engaged, really pleased about that :) mw thinks she will be between 8 and 9 pounds! yikes!:rofl: still not sure about my VBAC, keeping an open mind, got to call the hosp as soon as anything happens :hug:

Yay for being engaged not sure about the 9lbs part though hun hope everything goes ok, im to scared to ask for an estimated weight lol got a fear she will say 12lbs :dohh: lol


----------



## Taurustot09

lesleyann said:


> Taurustot09 said:
> 
> 
> great news hun, glad everything went well with the midwife. sorry dont have a clue about the P..
> 
> Just back from my midwife appointment too..Babys head is Engaged, really pleased about that :) mw thinks she will be between 8 and 9 pounds! yikes!:rofl: still not sure about my VBAC, keeping an open mind, got to call the hosp as soon as anything happens :hug:
> 
> Yay for being engaged not sure about the 9lbs part though hun hope everything goes ok, im to scared to ask for an estimated weight lol got a fear she will say 12lbs :dohh: lolClick to expand...

haha lol i know! must admit my heart sank when mw said the 9 pounds bit! she saw the look on my face and said not too worry as she could be wrong, not easy to estimate, hope shes right! :rofl: bit worried cos i had two 7 and a half pound babies but my middle baby was 9 pounds 8 ounces!!! :dohh:


----------



## Rah

Hiya

Wow lots has been going on,
Lots of MW apps today and all good babies getting engaged (apart from mine will fill you in, in a bit)
And lots of getting ready to come out as well they just need to hurry up lol
Im sure it will happen very soon for April mummies and the few of us who are over as well :hugs:

Well at the MW this am, I said baby was in diff postion from last week thinking bum was now on the left not the right but she think baby is now breech HOW???? its head was starting to engage last week how has it managed that???? 
I have to go the hospital at 2pm (3 hours away) to get scanned and have another midwife poke and try to find the head
She gave me the info on induction if baby isnt breech and i will get my date later if they are nice if not will be next tue, if i am breech i have an option of having baby manitpulated to see of it turns if it fails or i decide not to i will have a section this week 
Im so scared and dont know what to think, came out in tears but hubby bless him has said if i do need a section he will come in with me he has always said no as he thinks he will faint and wont be much use to me


----------



## snettyb

Oh no Rah, i hope your ickle baby isn't breech and your midwife is mistaken. I'll be thinking of you this afternoon. :hugs:

I am really scared about having my sweep this afternoon. I have no idea why! I thought it was coz i don't like being 'interfered' with but now i'm thinking its coz it could quite possibly start labor off. I have been praying i would go into labour for weeks but now its a very real possibility i'm bricking it!! I am a soft shite and i don't do pain that well and sweeps can hurt so it could be that i'm scared of :shrug: I just wish it was over with, i hate waiting!! xx


----------



## Rah

snettyb said:


> Oh no Rah, i hope your ickle baby isn't breech and your midwife is mistaken. I'll be thinking of you this afternoon. :hugs:
> 
> I am really scared about having my sweep this afternoon. I have no idea why! I thought it was coz i don't like being 'interfered' with but now i'm thinking its coz it could quite possibly start labor off. I have been praying i would go into labour for weeks but now its a very real possibility i'm bricking it!! I am a soft shite and i don't do pain that well and sweeps can hurt so it could be that i'm scared of :shrug: I just wish it was over with, i hate waiting!! xx

Thanks

Dont be scared i have heard people say its uncomfortable but not heard anyone say it hurt
I know what you mean though been waiting for the big day but now its almost here i dont want it to happen either esp if its a section lol


----------



## snettyb

Were now 5 days into may and we have only had one baby so far courtesy of fairy wings. WHAT IS THE CRACK!! :rofl: xx

P.S. boredom and impatience is setting in so expect a few pointles posts like this .......sorry in advance xx


----------



## snettyb

Just figured out why these may babies are hanging on lol




Taurus in Short
Taureans are easy to understand. What you see is what you get. They also like to own everything, mostly food. They'll even own what's on another person's plate because their stomachs are very important. *They never do anything quickly.* *You'll never catch a Taurus making a snap decision. They also hate change*, especially in a relationship because they're very loyal. Taureans are extremely attractive and creative...They love flowers, music and the opera. They are the best mates you'll ever have.

:rofl: xx


----------



## AngieBaby

Yeah, happy due date to me, Snetty & Mrs Tatty! :happydance:

Well, it seems that I was right, that my LO wouldn't make an appearance on his/her own and it would be down to the induction tomorrow. I haven't had any labour signs apart from a bad back yesterday (not today though) and now a pain in my left hip(?).

I have to go in to hospital tomorrow at 9.15pm for the induction to start. I had been really looking forward to getting the process started, but now I'm flippin terrified as I don't know what will happen, how quickly or how much it will hurt! Just have to keep focussed on the fact that I will be holding my LO sooner rather than later!

Anyone know how quickly I can have an epidural during an induction process?? :)


----------



## DolceBella

Happy DD to AngieBaby, Snettyb, and Mrs. Tatty!!!! :)


----------



## ecossaise74

Happy due date to some of you!! 
I'm really happy that all your app went fine, it's good!! I so understand you Snetty, now that the labour is around the corner, I don't want to do it anymore lol!! I'm getting super cold feet lol!! But at the same time, I feel so shit, I really to get this over with. The waiting is getting on my nerves.
For lesleyann, I think the P after 3/5 engaged is posterior no?? It's about your baby position I think. xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I got all excited last night....yesterday afternoon I had pains round my lower bump that were just on and off, then in the evening once my hubby came home they began to get more frequent and stronger! I felt quite sicky with it and kept getting really hot with each one, I started to feel a little excited thinking I may be one step closer to meeting little one...............rang the assessment unit who told me to have 2 paracetomal and a bath and they gave the labour ward my name ready!
Well, my hubs got me to stay in the bath for an hour...............and then they all died off! They came back again through the night...................and then stopped, and now they are back again! Don't want to get excited as convinced this will still be happening at 40 weeks! I lost a lot more plug again yesterday too before it all started to happen, but no signs of anything like that today! I wonder what little one has in store for me! 

Hope everyone is doing ok and not getting too fed up with this waiting game! x


----------



## DolceBella

Wow Gemma! Sounds like you're LO is brewing a birthday party! Good luck!


----------



## snettyb

Angie baby- i think you can have an epi once your 3-4cms but might be sooner when your being induced.

Well i just got back from MW and i am so upset :cry: i was promised a sweep today but i seen a different MW today and it was a no no. Not until 41 weeks apparently. Also my naughty hippo is lying back to back and is still only 3/5ths engaged. Because i went 11 days over with my last baby, she said not to expect labour anytime soon. I am so upset i cried in my car on the way home. Going for a lie down to bawl my eyes out now! xx


----------



## DolceBella

Aww snetty... that miserable cow of a MW!! Doesn't she know that LO needs eviction papers??? I'm sorry!


----------



## magicvw

:hugs: Snetty. Mean old cow of a MW! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Magic - Congrats on full term!


----------



## Taurustot09

snettyb said:


> Angie baby- i think you can have an epi once your 3-4cms but might be sooner when your being induced.
> 
> Well i just got back from MW and i am so upset :cry: i was promised a sweep today but i seen a different MW today and it was a no no. Not until 41 weeks apparently. Also my naughty hippo is lying back to back and is still only 3/5ths engaged. Because i went 11 days over with my last baby, she said not to expect labour anytime soon. I am so upset i cried in my car on the way home. Going for a lie down to bawl my eyes out now! xx

 awww snetty so so sorry to hear that hun..damn midwives..i had a different mw today but seen her before and very nice.( you must feel gutted hun not expecting labour to start just yet, but dont take it to heart :hugs: mw can only estimate, she maybe wrong and labour could start naturally any day. best of luck and hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## charlieann

snettyb said:


> Angie baby- i think you can have an epi once your 3-4cms but might be sooner when your being induced.
> 
> Well i just got back from MW and i am so upset :cry: i was promised a sweep today but i seen a different MW today and it was a no no. Not until 41 weeks apparently. Also my naughty hippo is lying back to back and is still only 3/5ths engaged. Because i went 11 days over with my last baby, she said not to expect labour anytime soon. I am so upset i cried in my car on the way home. Going for a lie down to bawl my eyes out now! xx


i know how you feel about waiting till 41wks. my midwife told me she would do a sweep at 41wk or make an appointment at my 41wk appointment to have one. im not going in friday to make an appointment for a later date, she'll have orders to do it there and then! she hasnt mentioned if and when an induction would be done, it just feels like they gonna leave him in there forever.


----------



## wishes

lesleyann said:


> dannydustcart said:
> 
> 
> in lelseyanns post she asked what the word was beginning with p underneath 3/5th engaged?
> 
> yeah i think thats proberly what it says lol what does it meanClick to expand...

If its 3/5 palpable it means they can feel 3/5ths of the head still... that means 2/5ths of it is engaged already. (hope that makes sense :dohh:)

Its good hun, once you get to 2/5th palpable thats your limit till it all kicks off!:happydance:


----------



## wishes

snettyb said:


> Well i just got back from MW and i am so upset :cry: i was promised a sweep today but i seen a different MW today and it was a no no. Not until 41 weeks apparently.

Aww hun, mine was the same... wont sweep till 41.1weeks... then induction at 42.1 :dohh: ...just have to try to keep your chin up and count down the days. Im concentrating on the fact that maximum ill meet bubs in 9/10 days now. :hugs: Start the countdown and keep busy!! :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

Was just on the phone to my mum a min ago and now i have to ring both her and my gran tonight :dohh: i was walking about on the phone sat down and all of a suddern i had this throbbing in my lower back that was quite bad at points to where i started to find it hard to talk on the phone :dohh: its gone for now just got slight plain there but now i have to ring them later to let them no if anything is happening because they think the baby might be here soon lol


Also thanks for answering my question from earlyer :)


----------



## Emsy26

Happy Due Date to AngieBaby, Snettyb, and Mrs. Tatty xoxox

Miserable Bleeder of a M/W Snetty, hope something happens on its own for you REAL soon hunny xx


----------



## bethyb

well everyone seems to be having niggles, im also getting on off pains but nothing as yet.
my sister in law had her baby today though - a little boy called Roman weighing 9lb 11 oz! so a whopper!
makes me realise im def next! all my families eyes are on me now!! (both my sister in laws have had there babies now so its just me left to do my thing!)
Off to drink RLT looking forward to some birth stories soon and pics, by the sounds of it some of us will have our babies this week!
1 week left!!!!! whoop!


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Angie baby- i think you can have an epi once your 3-4cms but might be sooner when your being induced.
> 
> Well i just got back from MW and i am so upset :cry: i was promised a sweep today but i seen a different MW today and it was a no no. Not until 41 weeks apparently. Also my naughty hippo is lying back to back and is still only 3/5ths engaged. Because i went 11 days over with my last baby, she said not to expect labour anytime soon. I am so upset i cried in my car on the way home. Going for a lie down to bawl my eyes out now! xx

did you have my midwife.. i think i we are both in for 42 week pregnancies then! Im suprised she didnt sweep you.  Two weeks at the moment seems like such a long way away, but it really isnt. 
We will have out babies within the fortnight xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I have just returned from the midwife.........she told me that baby was 2/5 and that was as far as it can go cos 1/5 means its head is on its way out, so I'd be in labour! I don't want to get my hopes up. I bet there are loads of mums who have had their babies engaged fully for weeks? She did say that she was really surprised as a week ago it hadn't even started to engage, then by my midwife visit on sunday it was 2/5.......which of course I thought meant it had more to go..........until my midwife explained it today. She said it is unusual to drop as quickly as that......but she did say I could still go full term! Anybody else got any ideas as to how long a fully engaged baby could sit waiting?


----------



## dannydustcart

bethyb said:


> well everyone seems to be having niggles, im also getting on off pains but nothing as yet.
> my sister in law had her baby today though - a little boy called Roman weighing 9lb 11 oz! so a whopper!
> makes me realise im def next! all my families eyes are on me now!! (both my sister in laws have had there babies now so its just me left to do my thing!)
> Off to drink RLT looking forward to some birth stories soon and pics, by the sounds of it some of us will have our babies this week!
> 1 week left!!!!! whoop!

I dont think that RLT works, if so i should have had her by now :( i cant drink another drop it makes me feel so sick.


----------



## wishes

Gemma lou - sorry to be the bearer of bad news hun, but ive been fully engaged (at 2/5) for over a month now and still nothing at all!! :hissy: Hope you have a better sucess than me!!

Dannydustcart - Dont stop with the rlt! Its not supposed to start anything... its job is to strengthen your uterine muscles so that they are well trained and prepared for labour. Ie. during labour, each contraction will be more efficient, you should bleed less after and everything shuld shrink back to the right size quicker too. Worth putting up with if it makes it quicker! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

aw snetty hopefully your LO surprises you! I'm surprised your MW won't do anything til' 41 weeks - I mean what would be wrong with 40? You're due after all!

Happy due date ladies and I hope you see your LO's soon! I keep getting told by EVERYONE that I've dropped so I'll keep hoping lol. I do feel a bit more pressure this morning than previously maybe it's cause DH and I DTD last night.. hmm. maybe we'll do it again tonight... lol.

I'm sick still though so don't know if I want to do labour while sick!


----------



## dannydustcart

ajarvis... hopefully labour will hold off for you until your better xx I think labour would be very hard when your unwell x


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks :) and I hope it comes NOW for you lol. I know what it's like to be overdue! 

Gemma Hope you get your baby soon since you're all ready and waiting :)


----------



## kmh2009

happy due dates to you :)

i just spoke to my midwife about feeling crappy and she is going to ring me back tomorrow after contacting the consultant so they can refer me for counselling. :( dont want counselling. 

got some pressure this afternoon...come on baby. come out for me

xx


----------



## snettyb

Thank you all for your kind words, i really did go and cry lol how sad is that :blush: like a spoiled brat who didn't get her way :)

Your right danny, it is within a fortnight and after 40 weeks, whats another 2 eh? Onwards and upwards!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ecossaise74

I don't think it's anytime soon for me, don't even know what painful contractions mean?! Everytime I feel something, I wonder if that's a contraction lol!! I do recognise pressure though lol!!
Snetty, I'm sorry you have to wait again, like 9month wasn't enough lol!! I know it seems far far away for all of us but by the end of this month, we would have all had our babies!! That's something to keep in mind 
Gemma, sorry to tell you that but my baby was 2/5 friday and sunday was 3/5 (with a different mw) so it doesn't mean anything.... It can still be weeks before you see your LO, that does mean he's on his way but no way to tell if he's going there slowly lol!! Don't despair though, that's still a nice news!! xx


----------



## Rah

Well back from the hospital, baby is head down thank god!
Was odd seeing it on screen not seen it since 22 weeks

They said i can have a sweep next week (12th) as i will be over 40 weeks and then the induction is booked for the 19th 2 weeks today
Baby is spine to spine but im not too bothered as it has already been s2s 1ce and turned round so it WILL do it again 

I have no thoughts of this baby coming earlier than the 19th i havent had a BH or anything so i think its there to stay till the end oh well 2 weeks of feet up for me


----------



## dannydustcart

Isnt Tropicana having hers today>? Any1 heard anything?


----------



## Gemma Lou

come on may mummies!!!!


----------



## AngieBaby

snettyb said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, i really did go and cry lol how sad is that :blush: like a spoiled brat who didn't get her way :)
> 
> Your right danny, it is within a fortnight and after 40 weeks, whats another 2 eh? Onwards and upwards!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Ahh, sorry to hear about your miserable MW Snetty! I hope either you go in to labour yourself or the 2 weeks fly by. I know the last fortnight have flown for me - so I hope they do for you.

I had a complete panic attack about the induction tomorrow and I'd been really calm before today. I think the fear of the unknown is setting in. Thanks for telling me about the epi/3-4 cms, that's made me feel a bit better although I don't know how much pain there will be getting to 3-4cms! Hopefully it will be bearable. I've been in loads of pain with my hip/leg today (crying off and on all day) I worry that I won't be able to stand labour pains. I'm such a wuss, aren't I??

Anyway, hopefully by Wednesday/Thursday the LO will be here and hopefully all this worry will be a distant memory! :)

Good luck, :dust: & :hugs: to all the May Mummies.


----------



## DolceBella

For those of you who can't drink anymore RLT like me, I switched to capsules. I feel BH and toning in my uterus within a couple hours of taking one.

FYI - Full moon this weekend girls!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Girls!
I had my baby on May 1st, after being admitted for observation on April 30th. My waters broke at 10pm april 30th, shortly after my contractions started, was fully dialated at midnight may 1st, and had my baby at 1:38am! wow fast!

She is completely perfect, and weighed in at 6lbs 7ozs. We named Her Aubrey Lynn.

I hope alll you girls are doing ok, I haven't had time to catch up, i just got out of the hospital yesterday.


----------



## AngieBaby

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi Girls!
> I had my baby on May 1st, after being admitted for observation on April 30th. My waters broke at 10pm april 30th, shortly after my contractions started, was fully dialated at midnight may 1st, and had my baby at 1:38am! wow fast!
> 
> She is completely perfect, and weighed in at 6lbs 7ozs. We named Her Aubrey Lynn.
> 
> I hope alll you girls are doing ok, I haven't had time to catch up, i just got out of the hospital yesterday.

Huge congratulations :hug: Can't wait to see pics. I'm getting induced tomorrow and I hope I have a quick labour/delivery like you.

Take care

Ang
xx


----------



## amelia222

Congrats!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lucky you on the short labor! I hope we get to see pictures soon :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

Thanks girls!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!!


----------



## DolceBella

Ahhhh!!! My nursery furniture finally came in!!!:happydance: Better late than never! I just have to wait for my parents to drive it up here. I should have it on next Tuesday! Yay!!! Now LO just has to hold out one more week!:rofl:


----------



## AngieBaby

Excellent!


----------



## Rah

Congratulations BabeeAngel


----------



## DolceBella

So, the painter isn't free next week, only this week. So I convinced my parents to bring up the furniture this Thursday! Yay! Pretty paint job in the morning, the furniture and bedding assembly in the afternoon. And... all this is a surprise for DH!! I can't wait to show you all pics of the finished product!


----------



## AngieBaby

ajarvis said:


> AngieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, happy due date to me, Snetty & Mrs Tatty!
> 
> Well, it seems that I was right, that my LO wouldn't make an appearance on his/her own and it would be down to the induction tomorrow. I haven't had any labour signs apart from a bad back yesterday (not today though) and now a pain in my left hip(?).
> 
> I have to go in to hospital tomorrow at 9.15pm for the induction to start. I had been really looking forward to getting the process started, but now I'm flippin terrified as I don't know what will happen, how quickly or how much it will hurt! Just have to keep focussed on the fact that I will be holding my LO sooner rather than later!
> 
> Anyone know how quickly I can have an epidural during an induction process??
> 
> When I had my induction they started out with just the gel. Then 6 hrs later broke my water at about half cm of progress and offered an epidural that I declined. Once they started the Pitocin about 7 hours after that they strongly recommended the epidural lol and I took it which I was happy I did because the pitocin gave me incredibly strong contractions, but they did offer it fairly early!Click to expand...

Thanks Ajarvis, SnettyB and Dannydustcart for your advice. They haven't mentioned using gel first, they've just said about using the Pitocin - so if this brings on hard contractions straight away, I'll definitely want the epidural sooner rather than later.

Thanks again and keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow :)


----------



## bethyb

Babee angel - aww congrats sweetheart! well done!!
Angie baby, good luck tomoz will be thinking of you. 
Hope we all doing ok? anymore niggles anyone?


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations baybeeAngel, very fast labour well done!
Labour dust to all my fellow may mummies due and overdue, these babies really are testing your patience bless you.
I ONLY HAVE 14 DAYS TODAY UNTIL LO IS HERE! :)
Everyone OK?


----------



## MamaK

Babeeangel - congratulations!!! :cloud9:
Angie - good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of u!!

Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Dolcebella thats exciting! Can't wait to see your pics :)

Only niggles here is pressure - just slight pressure too. See if doctor thinks he's moved down more on Thursday!


----------



## holden_babez

morning ladies...

nothing exciting here... Starting to feel the pressure again in my anus area when going to the toilet but nothing comes out.. had 3 bowel movements on daturday after 6 days of nothing so maybe its getting close... Dunno... but driving home yesterday from school and started getting extermely sharp pains in my lady regions, so me thinks she might have moved down more.. I dont know how much more down, as she was 3/5's down (could only feel 2/5's of her head) last friday... oh well, have to wait and see...

Hopefully today is the day as I had my DS2 at 38+5 which is today for me... Waters broke at 2:45pm and had him my 6:30pm that night.. So i'll be being careful between them hours LOL...

*Oh forgot to say Congratulations BabeeAngel on the safe and quick arrival of Aubrey...*

Skye xx
38+5


----------



## ecossaise74

BabeeAngel: Congratulations! It's wonderful!! I'm a little jealous of the super quick labour lol!! You did a great job! All the may mummies are proud lol!!
Angie, lots of good thoughts for you tomorrow! 
Hope that means our LOs are starting to make their into this world 
I had so much pressure down there today, couldn't sleep, was really really uncomfy, had to sit on a pillow :-( I guess that means he's going further down which is a really good thing. The weird part is even if I feel him more down definitely, I can still feel his "nasty little" feet pushing the top of my uterus under my ribs, can't breath and it hurts bad!
Anyone has that?! Cause now I'm wondering how big he is to be able to be everywhere at the same time?! 
I told hubby he needs to talk to him, tell him the way is down lol!! I've got this feeling my baby boy is planning an escape through my throat lol!!!
Gonna spend the day with my MIL today, it's nice to get out of the house  Thing is if I walk for 15mn, I feel like I'm gonna die lol!! Just can't handle it anymore lol!!
Monkeh, what's up??!! You're very quiet lately  How's the bouncing going?!
Hope everyone is ok!! Take care all! xx


----------



## Ravelyn

Had my weekly appointment with OB/GYN and my second of six NST. Everything good. Still protein & blood in my urine, but no idea what is causing it. Bloodwork and pressure are perfect, so who knows. 

Well... lots of intense pressure today, especially tonight. Feeling really heavy down low and noticed a change in my discharge. A little mucousy today and a few globs in the toilet of white discharge - mucus plug?!?!? 
Peanut's head is way down in my pelvic bone... hurts to lift legs at hip/pelvic joints and walking up stairs is extremely uncomfortable now. 

Waiting patiently... but ready to go whenever Peanut is :>

Congrats to the May Mummies already holding their little ones.


----------



## snettyb

Congrats on having you LO babeeAngel, i hope my labour is nice and quick like yours was. Can't wait to see pics xx

Good luck today angie, hope all goes well xx

Monkeh-you are very quiet these days, hope your ok sweetie xx

Nothing new to report here, just feeling really crampy. Me and OH 'got down' last night and while in my area he noticed that my cervix is so soft it blends in with the rest of my bits, he says is not a wheat crunchy now (meaning a tube) he says its more like a jelly ring. So sounds like its thinning :)

How is everyone this sunny morning xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi Girls!
> I had my baby on May 1st, after being admitted for observation on April 30th. My waters broke at 10pm april 30th, shortly after my contractions started, was fully dialated at midnight may 1st, and had my baby at 1:38am! wow fast!
> 
> She is completely perfect, and weighed in at 6lbs 7ozs. We named Her Aubrey Lynn.
> 
> I hope alll you girls are doing ok, I haven't had time to catch up, i just got out of the hospital yesterday.

Congratulations, this is wonderful news x :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MrsTatty

BabeeAngel - Congratulations on Baby Aubrey Lynn, can't wait to see pics

DolceBella - exciting about getting all the new furniture in. Makes it all seem really really and close now.

Just back from the hospital - had a routine check up and monitoring (I have this at every check up which is standard over here). Midwife said monitor showed that I was having contractions. Got checked over by the doc but cervix still closed, so he said contractions just warming things up and it was my body getting ready so I should head home for now. The cramping pain is worse today and had regular tightenings across bump in time with the contractions on the monitor so keeping fingers crossed that am moving in the right direction. Have to go back again monday if nothing happens between now and then.

Had scan and baby looks good - estimated weight is 3.7kg/8lb2oz.

back to the waiting game....


----------



## snettyb

Pleased all went well MrsTatty. Baby sounds a good weight!

Isn't waiting fun!.......Erm no actually :rofl: xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I got up this morning feeling really cranky, I am getting so down about not sleeping. I'm now getting up 5-6 times in the night and I can not sleep, I just can't get comfortable in any position. What worries me is if little one is late, this could keep happening for another month as 7th June should be the furthest they let me go!
Got some slight cramps this morning, but had that for 3 days so far so not going to think anything of it!
How is everyone else today? x


----------



## magicvw

Big congrats BabeeAngel! Lucky you getting it over and done with so fast!

No change from me! Feels like nothing is ever going to happen! LOL


----------



## tropicana

Congrata babeeangel! Had my lil man at 6pm yesterday weighing 8lb7 will post something about it later ! The fire alarm is going off here and he's just still sleeping not cried once :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

congratulations Tropicana, great news. Enjoy your little man x


----------



## Taurustot09

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi Girls!
> I had my baby on May 1st, after being admitted for observation on April 30th. My waters broke at 10pm april 30th, shortly after my contractions started, was fully dialated at midnight may 1st, and had my baby at 1:38am! wow fast!
> 
> She is completely perfect, and weighed in at 6lbs 7ozs. We named Her Aubrey Lynn.
> 
> I hope alll you girls are doing ok, I haven't had time to catch up, i just got out of the hospital yesterday.

Many Congratalations Babeeangel! sounds like a perfect labour ! and such a beautiful little girl :cloud9: cant wait to see the pics!! 

hope all mummies are well today and soon lots more may babies arriving soon!
:happydance:
no pains or anything here, but so much pressure down below now, walking like a weirdo lol, legs apart..painful moving around or going up stairs to the loo! think i have a bowling ball between my legs not a baby :rofl:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Nice to see we have 12 may mummies, now, hopefully a couple more by the end of today. Looks like its all starting. Roll on full moon! x


----------



## Taurustot09

tropicana said:


> Congrata babeeangel! Had my lil man at 6pm yesterday weighing 8lb7 will post something about it later ! The fire alarm is going off here and he's just still sleeping not cried once :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yay congrats hun!!!! cant wait to hear more about your little man and see his first pics! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dannydustcart

Congrats Tropicana xxxxx


----------



## magicvw

Congrats tropicana! :cloud9:


----------



## Rah

Congrats tropicana
Lol at him sleeping through the fire alarm


----------



## snettyb

Congrats tropicana, can't wait to see pics! xx

I just took my son to school before and threw up outside the school gates. I am so upset as it is embarrassing and i also have a severe phobia of sick and being sick. I started today off feeling so well too and it just came over me. I still feel very queezy now but i am controlling it for the moment. Feeling very sorry for myself now :cry: xx


----------



## MamaK

Congrats Tropicana :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations Tropicana, :)
Big hugs snetty, i cant do the being sick thing either, :hugs:
There isnt really much for me to say only that yesterday baby had very little movment he was worrying me and MW, normally when she is feeling around to see where he is and such likes he goes mad! but he didnt and he hadnt been moving much so she said if he dont liven up go to the hosp to get monitored luckily he did liven up a bit later on but im still not 100% satisfied. hmmm. ill keep counting his movments.
everyone doing ok?


----------



## kmh2009

Abblebubba said:


> Congratulations Tropicana, :)
> Big hugs snetty, i cant do the being sick thing either, :hugs:
> There isnt really much for me to say only that yesterday baby had very little movment he was worrying me and MW, normally when she is feeling around to see where he is and such likes he goes mad! but he didnt and he hadnt been moving much so she said if he dont liven up go to the hosp to get monitored luckily he did liven up a bit later on but im still not 100% satisfied. hmmm. ill keep counting his movments.
> everyone doing ok?

MY LO has quietened down aswell. it does get a bit worrying after them being soooo active. 

congrats to tropicana and babeeangel.....keep them coming may mummies
:hug:


----------



## Abblebubba

KMH2009, it does worry you, but i guess as they are getting bigger there is less room to move and such likes, i just always think the worse straight away =[ x


----------



## holden_babez

YAY!! Congrats tropicana.. I cannot wait to hear all the details...

nothing new here :( 

Just playing the horrible waiting game..

Skye xx
38+5


----------



## classyburd

Been midwife this morning and she said first off that head is REALLY low so i was mega excited. Then she went to listen to the HB and she couldnt find it were it was usually positioned, then she found it where it would normally present for a breech baby :(

She has booked me in for a presentation scan at 9:20 on friday as she thought it was a head low down but HB says breech :(

Am upset and poo'in myself now coz i was all physched up for my natural water birth with staying at home as long as possible on my tens machine. Now it seems if he is breech on friday, then they will try turn him and if not they will book me in for section at 39weeks which is only a week on friday!!!


----------



## wishes

snettyb said:


> he says is not a wheat crunchy now (meaning a tube) he says its more like a jelly ring.

:rofl: cracks me up!!!


----------



## wishes

Tropicana, wow! Congratulations hun.. cant wait to read all the details! Hope youre ok? Bet you wish you could sleep through the fire alarm too! :hugs:

Classyburd, dont worry yet hun. Wait and see what they say. Bubs could just be curled in a funny position. They do the strangest things in there!! The one thing everybody has always told me is that plans never got o plan when it comes to babies, and that unexpected things will happen, and never be as bad as you think they will. Keep that chin up! :hugs:


----------



## sophiecouldwe

hello! ive not really been on the may mummies thread much. i read through it every now and then but i never chat cos i cant keep up with you girls lol. but now i find my self on here more and more i thought id join you a bit and try and keep up :) 

HUGE congratulations to BabeeAngel and Tropicana. fantastic news. so exciting. 

hope all may mummies are doing well and getting super excited. i cant wait! ive got 5 days left and im pooing my pants. im going through his clothes...AGAIN just gettin extra prepared and becoming a bit obsessed with looking at his clothes and imagining him in them :happydance: 

classyburd i hope everything goes ok on friday and your baby isnt breech. i completly get what you mean about getting yourself prepared for a natural birth. i was the same. they tried to move Lukas and couldnt so ive got a c-section booked and i was gutted!!! really disapointed that i wouldnt be having a natural birth after getting used to the diea and quite excited about the experience but ive got used to it now and im quite looking forward to c-section. i hope it goes the way you want on friday. fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## Rah

classyburd said:


> Been midwife this morning and she said first off that head is REALLY low so i was mega excited. Then she went to listen to the HB and she couldnt find it were it was usually positioned, then she found it where it would normally present for a breech baby :(
> 
> She has booked me in for a presentation scan at 9:20 on friday as she thought it was a head low down but HB says breech :(
> 
> Am upset and poo'in myself now coz i was all physched up for my natural water birth with staying at home as long as possible on my tens machine. Now it seems if he is breech on friday, then they will try turn him and if not they will book me in for section at 39weeks which is only a week on friday!!!

I went though this yesterday went the MW who said she thinks baby was breech and sent me for a scan that pm and said i would need a section this week since im due friday but baby was head down the MW at hospital said its really hard to tell if its a head or a bum when its so far down in the pelvis i hope this is the case for you as well :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats to the new May Mummies!! :wohoo:

I've got mw at 2pm. Lets hope baby's head is right down!! :D


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all... So many pages to catch up on when you live in a different time zone!

Gemma - I woke up cranky too... sleep was crap. I just couldn't get comfortable.

Ravelyn - I think I'm uncomfortable for the same reason as you. The baby must be dropping, b/c my pelvis is so sore.

Mrs. Tatty - Glad your appt. went well. I have one at 1115 today.

KMH/Apple - I've noticed LO being a little quieter too. But I overdid it yesterday in prep for my furniture coming in. 

Sophicouldwe - Welcome back to the forum. We missed you!

Tropicana - Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can anyone help me................

The last two days I have been sat on the sofa, and when I have got up to go to the toilet I have felt a little damp, when I have looked in my underwear I have had like a wet line, without sounding disgusting, its almost like a big sweat mark between your bottom cheeks! I mentioned it to midwife yesterday who said it could just be urine.....but you would think you would know about that. Are hind waters called hind waters cos they go to the back? I didn't know if they could be leaking. Had lots of pains in last couple of days which haven't mounted to anything. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## wishes

Gemma Lou said:


> Can anyone help me................
> 
> The last two days I have been sat on the sofa, and when I have got up to go to the toilet I have felt a little damp, when I have looked in my underwear I have had like a wet line, without sounding disgusting, its almost like a big sweat mark between your bottom cheeks! I mentioned it to midwife yesterday who said it could just be urine.....but you would think you would know about that. Are hind waters called hind waters cos they go to the back? I didn't know if they could be leaking. Had lots of pains in last couple of days which haven't mounted to anything. Anybody got any suggestions?

The fore waters go with a gush when they go... the hind waters are at the back of everything inside, so when they go they cant gush out and just continuously trickle out instead. If they had gone it would be more than a little line of damp. (Im sure i was told if it soaks a pad in an hour its waters)

It know its normal to be 'wetter', and sweatier, and to lose teeny bits of urine too as baby kicks bladder etc and pelvic floors are put under so much pressure..... Im sure the midwife would have checked you out if it sounded like something to worry about. Maybe just keep an eye on it and ring the midwife if it gets worse? :hugs:


----------



## MrsTatty

Congrats Tropicana!! :happydance:

Good luck at your app today Dolcebella


----------



## ajarvis

Morning Ladies!!

I have no energy today! I was up all last night repeatedly and this is the first time thats happened so far - bathroom breaks all night! Blah. 

Gemma - could be sweat... as lovely as that sounds :p

My LO is a little quieter, but I wish he'd quiet a bit more as his movements hurt lol. He's a very active baby! It's almost friday :D so I can't complain too much cause I'm almost done work!

lots of contractions and cramping last night - so much for DTD with DH - although he tried hard :p


----------



## Kimboowee

If you have your show do you have to ring the hospital?


----------



## snettyb

Nah, only if your waters go, your in full on labour or there is a problem. Why do you ask kimbowee, have you had yours? xx


----------



## Rah

Ok stupid question of the day is from me today :rofl:

If your in the bath can you feel your waters break? and will you know its happened??

Mine havent but i was just in the bath and my mind started working over time i think lol


----------



## AngieBaby

Well this will be my final post before I go for my induction. I'm feeling really nervous now and have had a little cry this morning, I think I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.

Thanks to you all for your lovely words and good wishes. My hubby (Trev) will keep you updated with progress.

Ang
xx


----------



## kmh2009

good luck for tomorrow angiebaby, how come your having an induction so early? cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck Angiebaby, thinking of you x


----------



## Rah

AngieBaby said:


> Well this will be my final post before I go for my induction. I'm feeling really nervous now and have had a little cry this morning, I think I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your lovely words and good wishes. My hubby (Trev) will keep you updated with progress.
> 
> Ang
> xx

Good luck with the induction :hugs:


----------



## wishes

AngieBaby said:


> Well this will be my final post before I go for my induction. I'm feeling really nervous now and have had a little cry this morning, I think I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your lovely words and good wishes. My hubby (Trev) will keep you updated with progress.
> 
> Ang
> xx

Good luck hun.... youll have bubba in your arms soon!! :hugs:


----------



## amelia222

Good luck AngieBaby!!! :hugs:

Congrats Tropicana!!!!!!

I'm due today....still no signs of anything happening. I wouldn't be surprised if I'm still here in 2 weeks and have to get induced :hissy:


----------



## dannydustcart

Good luck angie xx


----------



## lesleyann

well im still here after the pains and Huge curry i ate lol one can only try :blush:

Hair Dressers tomorrow i wonder if i will like it or not lol 

Going to get it cut liek this :

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_9Zf_P9g6...9IPUAw/s400/cute-blonde-emo-hairstyles-59.jpg


What do you ladys think? Not going that colour btw just the cut


----------



## dannydustcart

Very sophisticated... I like it:)
Yummy mummy style


----------



## AngieBaby

kmh2009 said:


> good luck for tomorrow angiebaby, how come your having an induction so early? cant wait to see pics xx

I have high BP and a higher than average BMI - they think I'm going to have a big baby! Hope they're wrong.

Thanks :)
Ang
xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck angie :)


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats BabeeAngel & Tropicana. xox

More May Mummies to pop please xx

Big :hug: to all Overdue May Mummies xx


----------



## DolceBella

Good luck Angie!!

Ajarvis - So glad your last day of work is coming up!

Back from checkup... still only 1cm and thick despite all these contractions! Oh well...
I got her to put primrose oil on my cervix though. Maybe next week's check will be better.


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck tomorrow angiebaby!


----------



## ecossaise74

Angie: Good luck hun, your LO is coming for you now, so exciting!!
Tropicana: Congrats!!! You got us by surprise, didn't expect to go on the forum after few hours and learn you had your LO, it's great, I'm happy for you!
Damn, last night I realised that if I get induced at 42 weeks, then I'll be a June mummy .... I so don't want to be a June mummy lol!!
Ajarvis it's really nice you finally get a chance to rest soon!
Monkeh good luck with your appointment tomo.
As for my LO's movement, it's not my case... Bump is gonna pop my tummy soon, it's terrible, keep me from sleeping at time lol!! At least I'm happy to know he's having a blast inside!!!
Come on MAY BABIES keep them coming, we need to etablish some sort of record before mid-May lol!!
I'm watching the game with hubby and my baby is going crazy in my tummy, really bad... It's impressive, not born yet but already a Chelsea fan 
Hope everyone is still coping ok, getting so close now, quite scary lol!! xx


----------



## Kimboowee

snettyb said:


> Nah, only if your waters go, your in full on labour or there is a problem. Why do you ask kimbowee, have you had yours? xx

I wish! Just plug so far =[


----------



## holden_babez

ecossaise74 said:


> I'm watching the game with hubby and my baby is going crazy in my tummy, really bad... It's impressive, not born yet but already a Chelsea fan

We live in Australia, but my hubby was watching television late one night, Chelsea V's someone... It was then we decided to name our daughter Chelsea... When she gets her butt in to gear and makes an appearence.. lol...

Nothing new for me thou..

Good Luck to everyone having baby's and getting induced soon...

:hug:

Skye xx
38+6


----------



## kmh2009

anyone else 50 times hungrier recently??

FOOD!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

kmh2009 said:


> anyone else 50 times hungrier recently??
> 
> FOOD!!!!

Me!!!! i just ate a whole kebab a bit of burger and some extra kebab meat with a few chips lol :rofl: lets just say its my unhealthy day lol


Update:

Its not curry that gives you pains its just fast fatty food my back started again really bad Owwwie


----------



## kmh2009

im really worried bout OH, he was supposed to finish work at 5:30, 9:00 he still wasnt home and i hadnt heard off him...i rang him and he said im really busy, cant talk now will see you later....its now half 11. hes still not home. just rang and his phone is switched off :(


----------



## lesleyann

kmh2009 said:


> im really worried bout OH, he was supposed to finish work at 5:30, 9:00 he still wasnt home and i hadnt heard off him...i rang him and he said im really busy, cant talk now will see you later....its now half 11. hes still not home. just rang and his phone is switched off :(

hope his ok, and if he is ok and dont have a bloody good reason i hop eyou have ago at him :hug: does his job normally keep him late?


----------



## Twist

Hi girls,

Haven't been on in a while, I hope everyone is doing well! Finally it is May, let the babies come!!!

So a bit of interesting news since I was last on here, actually I made a post on here because I was concerned about a terrible itch I had all over my body, but no rash. I just found out today that I have ICP or Intrahepatic cholestasis of Prgnancy. Basically your liver becomes damaged due to pregnancy hormones and it secretes high levels of bile salts into the blood, these salts can pass through the placenta to the baby and cause the baby to pass stool which leads to the baby aspirating on it. The risk of stillbirth is significant if the pregnancy is left to go over 37 weeks. Ususally the only symptom the mother has is a sever itch all over the body, but worse on the hands and feet as well as arms and legs, however there is no rash and the usual itch treatments don't do a thing for it. The mother may also have dark urine, signs of premature labour, and exhaustion (all of which I had). It was a bit of a struggle to get a diagnosis as it is very rare, but finally after seeing four doctors the y checked my bile salt levels and found out that they were three times as high as normal. As I am now 37 weeks and 4 days they are sending me to be induced tomorrow morning at 8:00 AM.

I am nervous and excited but mainly I am relieved that finally they are taking this seriously and that our baby will soon be born and safe from all of this. Once the baby is born all symptoms should disapear and there is no concern for the baby's health once delivered, although they may be a little jaundiced.

AAhhhhhh.... Can't believe that by friday I will have my little girl in my arms, going crazy now, cleaning, packing, and making flight arrangements for my mom to come up and be here for the birth.

wish me luck!! and best of luck to all the May Mummies!!


----------



## bethyb

aww Twist, bless u so glad u got them to diagnose it, but wow its all happening at once for you! come and let us know how u get on sweets. best of luck...
yep we seem to have a sudden rush on dont we?? :)
danny and wishes, tatty its got to be ur turn this weekend hasnt it? when are u in for sweeps?
sophiecouldwe nice to see u back on here, wow not long now then til u get ur little one! gosh seems not long ago you were worried buying ur pushchair and now ur days away!
we gonna miss these bumps however much we are desperate for our bubbas!
keep us posted, love reading everyones news.
oh and good luck angiebaby, xxxxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! Good luck Twist! :)


----------



## snettyb

Good luck for today angie and good luck for tomorrow twist. Exciting stuff!!

I think today will be a really good day to have a baby. I've told hippo this, lets see if he listens :)

I've been super hungry lately too, feel like i could eat a scabby horse at times, especially on a morning. I actually get the shakes if i don't eat enough.

I feel so under preassure to have my baby before monday! My OH is an only child to very over baring parents and this will be their first grandchild. Anyway, they stupidly booked a holiday to greece and they fly on monday and they keep saying how they need me to have the baby before they go! Well fooking sorry like but you can't plan/time these things, unlike holidays. They booked the fecking thing after i got pregnant, their fault not mine!! Also we were relying on them to look after my son when i have the baby so were all pretty screwed if i pop while there away :hissy: sorry, just had to get that off my chest xx


----------



## Kimboowee

^ Thats exactly like my OHs parents. His mum said 'Have him before the 9th because then Pat (his dad) can come over', i thought she was joking but it was an actual request - from a woman who has four kids!!!


----------



## snettyb

Some people are just unbelievable aren't they lol xx


----------



## kmh2009

im in the same situation as you girls, ive been given dates by my step dad that he can come on: today, sunday, tuesday, sat, sun...and that takes us up til due date. 

stoopid people

mornin all xxx


----------



## Taurustot09

morning all:hugs::hugs:
daft people lol..babies come when they are ready, not to order lol.:rofl:
lucky ive not had any pressure, we had all hoped bubs wud come early for my little bro's 23rd birthday, but thats well passed lol, shes holding out for her own special day :cloud9: would be lovely to have her today :baby:
gorgerous day out there...temepting to try a slow walk this morning :happydance:

Hope everyone is well xxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Taurustot09

love and thoughts for today angie..good luck hunnie! and good luck also to TWIST for tomorrow!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

goos luck angie and twist.

i have my sweep sunday

Have a bad mood i cant shift...


----------



## kmh2009

twist posted that before midnight,its today shes having her induction i think. 

good luck twist and angie
xx


----------



## Rah

Angie and Twist: good luck:hugs:

:hugs: to All over due mummies hope its your weekend :hugs:

Well after hoping baby will arrive all week getting excited that a movement may actually be the start of a contraction im doing the opposite today lol hoping baby doesnt come Hubbys birthday today and although it may be nice i really hope it doesnt happen spending his birthday in hospital and besides i have a fab birthday cake i so want to eat before it goes stale :rofl:

As for dates being requested hubby has requested anytime from this weekend but pref next weekend so he misses month end at work to prove the point that no one else knows his job and they will be stuck without him if he ever went off sick lol i think its a good thing though being the only one who knows what they are doing

Has anyone got MW apps today????


----------



## snettyb

Oh deer danny, i was like that yesterday. I woke up today an hour before my alarm full of the joys of spring and feeling quite excited for some reason. I have to go back out to the shops today and i'm not too impressed about it but this afternoon i am going to bake some coconut macaroons and some double chocolate muffins. Me and my son made chocolate cornflake cakes yesterday with some of his easter eggs (sick of the sight of them lol) so were gonna have pleanty of treats in the house by the end of today lol.

Anyone fancy having a baby or is Angie the only one making the effort today :rofl: I'm trying like, i really am :) xx


----------



## kmh2009

was wondering if anyone has tried prolonged nipple stimulation to induce labour?


----------



## snettyb

Me!! They get a bit sore to be honest but it does set off tightenings. You have to stimulate the whole nipple, not just the end and for an hour at a time (changing sides every 15 mins). gets a bit boring too lol xx


----------



## snettyb

Kmh- just found this

Sexual activity  A womans orgasm causes oxytocin to be released, as does nipple stimulation. Oxytocin is the hormone that causes the uterus to contract. Semen also contains prostaglandins, which can help soften the cervix.

I think an orgasm would be more fun than twiddling for an hour, 3x a day don't you. Less sore too. Get your OH on the case hun. Mine is getting attacked when he gets in. :rofl: xx


----------



## kmh2009

me and OH have had a few conversations about it and he's not interested :( 
i think he's terrified to be honest. 

just had a 'clear out' sorry if TMI and now i got cramping pains in tummy,bal and going down my legs.

cant help get my hopes up and i know its gonna come to nothing. probably got a bug!!! 

havent felt baby move yet today, will ring up if i dnt feel anything by....3??


----------



## Gemma Lou

sounds promising kmh.........got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Kimboowee

kmh2009 definately get it checked out if he doesnt shift by 3


----------



## Abblebubba

KMH, i do hope he has a good reason for worrying you like that and that he is OK of course :hugs:
OK KMH i have my mobile fully charged! and at the ready for any updates you need wishful thinking for you babes, maybe baby might decide once we are all ready to come out? :rofl: or is that just wishful thinking?
Hope something happens for you hunn tie OH up then he has no choice hehe *Abblebubbas halo dissapears* :)

Good luck Twist, glad you got it diagnosed and will have your little girl with you very soon :)

MIL's OMG arent they just the biggest pain in the arse ever? I bet they would love to just pick a day and ask baby to come out in time IF ONLY!! we all would like that, Silly people :rofl:

I'm trying to feel possitive today but i dont, i feel crap- and the worse thing is i dont know why? :shrug: and the more i dont know why im being a stroppy emotional cow the worse its making me! My OH text me last night saying 'when baby gets here i want you to remember i am not going to forget about you like everyone else' which just made me cry, all night, because maybe i am being selfish worrying about everyone fussing over a baby and forgetting me, but thats how i feel, :cry: Damn!! i feel like a stroppy kid having a tantrum. 
Sorry for ranting, i got carried away. Have a good day girls xx


----------



## tropicana

Sorry caabt read through much good luck with inductions hope all goes well and luck to over due mummies

Just posted birth story :) back to feeding my chunk now lol xx


----------



## kmh2009

i think it is just wishful thinking :( 

baby jerked when i poked him a few times, so i guess that counts as movement. :)

sorry ur not feeling very happy today danny and abble :( not long left now...chins up
xx


----------



## snettyb

:hugs: abblebubba, it's probs just hormones making you feel like that. Hope you feel better soon.

Well i mentioned on the overdue thread about cramps, niggles and the odd contraction and i was advised by charlieanne to go for a walk, which i did. A very brisk walk (poor dog is shattered, she's quite old lol) and now i would say they are more than niggles, infact quite painful and when i got back i had a clearout (sorry :blush: TMI) Still not getting too excited as it could all stop or last a few days but i think this could be the start of something!! xx


----------



## DolceBella

Morning all! Glad to see you're doing well Tropicana! Painters are here today working on the nursery!:happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

evening ladies...

It is now 11:40pm here on thursday 7th May and I have woken to go to the toilet and I think my waters went while I was going.. felt funny sensation... So went for a warm shower put a pad on and on my way back to bed it started trickling out... wet the maternity pad within the 3 minute time frame from shower to bed.. 

Have another one on now and heading back to bed, thought I would let you know...

Skye xx
38+6


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! Great news holden! I guess you'll be having a birthday party on 8th May!! :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayy for Holden, hopefully not long til you have your bubba x


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck snetty i hope this is it for you, you have seemed to be pregnant for a lifetime :) :hugs: 

KMH i'll keep positively thinking for you anyway and hope something happens :) x 

Morning Dolce! i cannot wait to see your beautiful nursery :yipee:

Holden you posted just as i was typing!! LOOL, wow i hope your bubba is here for you sooon xx


----------



## wishes

bethyb said:


> danny and wishes, tatty its got to be ur turn this weekend hasnt it? when are u in for sweeps?

I had mine this morning... nothings moving yet though. :dohh: To be honest, think ive convinced myself that ill be going in for induction next week. Just cant imagine this baby coming on its own now. :cry:


----------



## snettyb

Wow Holden, hope this is it for you. Shouldn't you ring your mat unit if your waters have gone?

Wishes, keep positive! They say to give a sweep a day or two to work xx


----------



## wishes

snettyb said:


> Wow Holden, hope this is it for you. Shouldn't you ring your mat unit if your waters have gone?

I agree hun, ive been told to ring the hospital if waters go immediately. Just so they know and can advise you on the phone or ask you in for checkup. Id give them a ring, see what they say.



snettyb said:


> Wishes, keep positive! They say to give a sweep a day or two to work xx

I know hun, im trying. Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

It's so exciting that May babies are finally coming! It's really very surreal for me...


----------



## classyburd

I think we all holding back then gonna pop on the same day hehehe

I have my scan tomorrow at 9:20am, am abit scared :(


----------



## Kimboowee

classyburd said:


> I think we all holding back then gonna pop on the same day hehehe
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9:20am, am abit scared :(

Is it to see if he's breech?? x


----------



## classyburd

Yes and if he is i have been told i will be booked for them tryna turn him and if that fails, i will have section booked.

Its all happening so fast now and not how i thought it was gonna


----------



## DolceBella

Maybe he isn't breech afterall. It seems weird that he was head down this whole time, then suddenly flipped. Maybe your MW was just wrong.


----------



## ajarvis

kmh I'm all of a sudden finding myself hungrier. I was going through a stage for a couple of days where I didn't even want to eat at all and now i'm starving again! Hope everything was ok with your OH!! Too bad he won't help baby along with some S E X lol. Nipple stimulation I find really irritating and annoying without, but funny enough I don't usually get contractions after DTD I get them like the next day :p Maybe your LO is just not in the mood to be moving around today lol. 

Twist I was just wondering about you thinking we hadn't heard from you in a while!! Glad you got it diagnosed and now you'll see your baby soon :) Good Luck!

abblebubba you have a right to be emotional and it's not a silly worry it's really true. When my first son was born I'd barely get a hi before everyone went after the baby lol. usually after they'd been there for a bit they'd then ask me how I was doing etc. but first and foremost was baby! Something about those cute little things that makes people forget about everyone else!

Snetty I hope this is it for you!!! Sounds like it could be promising :)

Good Luck Holden!! How exciting for you :D

Wishes maybe it'll just take a bit - or stuff is happening that you're not feeling...

Classyburd good luck at your scan! I hope he's not breech for you! But if he is just hope that he turns on his own before you have him cause they can turn right up til' labour starts - my nephew did the opposite was head down the entire time until just before labour and my sister-n-law ended up having emergency section - little bum lol

So ladies anyone used primrose oil? If so how do you use it and when are you suppose to? I'm going to try and remember to ask my doctor tonight, but I can't remember off the top of my head if its a labour inducer, or if it is just a helper that won't work til' you're ready either.... gonna go see what I can find online too lol He has dropped down cause I can physically feel more space between where he's sitting and my boobs - even my boss noticed this morning :) I know it really means nothing, but I'm happy about it lol.


----------



## classyburd

Yes but if he is breech they are on about booking me for section instead of letting me go into natural labour, so i doubt he will have chance.

He was deffo head down at 27weeks at my 4D scan and for at least the next 9weeks after that so it does seem strange that he has decided to flip now.

Hmmmmm FX


----------



## ajarvis

ah. well FX for you that he's head down!!


----------



## ajarvis

Oh and I'm 37 weeks today - "technically" full term :D and bouncing away on a ball that I stole from a co-workers desk :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Congrats on reaching full term ajarvis :)


----------



## snettyb

:hugs: Classyburd, i'm really hoping for you that your midwife is just mistaken. Keep us informed xx

I'm still twinging away, i keep having to stop for a moment while i'm making my mince and dumplings. I remember i was like this for a whole day with DS so i'm expecting to be in full blown labour my tomorrow morning EEeeekkkkk!!! If not then its just my hippo teasing me for a change but i'm pretty confident this is the start :)

The only thing is i feel really bad for the ladies who are more over due than me. I know i get peed off/jelouse when people due after me pop lol sorry ladies xx


----------



## kmh2009

oooh snetty, so exciting. think we have a hippo on the way :D good luck hun.

congrats on full term ajarvis.

Getting a few BH today (very rare for me) when it goes hard though there an area around my belly button which stays soft???
think im just odd? still cramping


----------



## Gemma Lou

holden_babez said:


> evening ladies...
> 
> It is now 11:40pm here on thursday 7th May and I have woken to go to the toilet and I think my waters went while I was going.. felt funny sensation... So went for a warm shower put a pad on and on my way back to bed it started trickling out... wet the maternity pad within the 3 minute time frame from shower to bed..
> 
> Have another one on now and heading back to bed, thought I would let you know...
> 
> Skye xx
> 38+6


How exciting, keep us posted, maybe the next May Mummy! x:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

classyburd said:


> I think we all holding back then gonna pop on the same day hehehe
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9:20am, am abit scared :(

Goog Luck hun, will be thinking of you x :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Fingers crossed for you too Snetty! Sounds promising! Keep us posted!

AJarvis, congratulations on being full term! Its funny to think we are due the same day....had loads of niggles since monday, keep having clear outs, can't sleep, keep getting back pains, lots of Braxton Hicks, but I don't think its going to turn to anything. A couple of friends have said it sounds like pre-term labour, but I'm not convinced! Especially as its been going for 4 days!


----------



## ajarvis

It is funny having same due date :) Congrats on full term for you too! I too have been having what alot of people are classifying as pre term labour, but it's been happening on and off for 3 weeks so I don't give much to that statement lol. the only thing I don't have regularly is back pain... we shall see.

I do want to take another bump pic though cause so many people today have said I dropped!


----------



## kmh2009

congrats on full term aswell gemmalou

had a bath and allmy crampng stopped .... then i got out of bath and its all back. tummy,bak n kinda my hips....hmmmm


----------



## ajarvis

kmh that sounds promising! I know with DS #1 when I got in the bath while in labour it made the contractions seem almost non existent. As soon as I got out they were instantly back.


----------



## Emsy26

kmh2009 said:


> was wondering if anyone has tried prolonged nipple stimulation to induce labour?

I done the nipple stimulation thing on the thursday night.....waters broke friday morning......it's worth a go xx


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats on Full-Term Ajarvis and GemmaLou xoxox

Holden......WooHoo...Hope somethings escalates soon for you hunny xx have you rung Delivery to let them know your waters have gone?

Classy.....I hope your M/W is mistaken...they thought my Lil Boy was breech..turns out his head was very low down xx Good luck for your scan xx

Snetty.......I'm so excited for you, you've been pregnant forever hunny...it's about time your Lil Man popped xx


----------



## bethyb

seems we def have a flurry of may mummies :) Thinking of u all, best of luck.
Wishes hoping ur sweep worked today and next we hear is baby is on the way!
Im thinking what else can I do to get things moving? RLT, sex, pinapple, curry.. is that it?
LOL xx


----------



## MrsTatty

well lost my plug yesterday and had some light pink show this morning and contractions on and off since about 6am (my time). So think LO maybe on his way (I hope I don't jinx it). going to start timing them now but they are a bit erratic so hope its not a false alarm.

Yikes!


----------



## DolceBella

My goodness. Must be the full moon coming this weekend. May mummies are on a roll!


----------



## MrsTatty

Its Visakha Bucha Day today - a national holiday to celebrate the birth, the enlightenment and the passing away of Buddha's - and am told a very "auspicious day".


----------



## MrsTatty

contractions haven't eased off and so called the hospital who have said to come in. the midwives at the birth unit speak english pretty well but its not the same as talking to a native speaker so haven't had much advice as such.

really hope this isn't a false alarm. heading off shortly.


----------



## Kimboowee

Good luck Mrs Tatty, sounds very promising!


----------



## snettyb

Ooohhhhhh good luck Mrs Tatty!

I'm still the same this morning. Non regular contratctions that aren't getting any stronger but painful and kept me up most the night. I'm gonna phone my midwife after i get the dude to school to see if i should get checked out or not. This is a very slooooooowwww labour lol.

How is everyone else doing? Any other news from anyone? xx


----------



## kmh2009

oooh good luck ladies, hope this is it for you.

no news from me, stil cramping but no worse so i think its nothing. its really sore in my pelvic region on either side and got some sharp pains just under ribs :( 
come on midwife, bring me good news today 

xx


----------



## classyburd

Off to me scan now, will update later


----------



## kmh2009

good luck classyburd xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsTatty said:


> well lost my plug yesterday and had some light pink show this morning and contractions on and off since about 6am (my time). So think LO maybe on his way (I hope I don't jinx it). going to start timing them now but they are a bit erratic so hope its not a false alarm.
> 
> Yikes!

Good Luck! :happydance:


----------



## dannydustcart

Good luck mrs tatty xx


----------



## Taurustot09

Morning Mummies! yay GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!! XXXX Good luck CLASSYBURD on your scan, i will look out for your updates later xxxx 
nothing happening here for me so far today, no cramps only heavy pressure pain:dohh:OH has had bad news re his job, so hes all stressed and in the process of Job hunting/upcoming interviews again :( getting asda to deliver my shopping this morning got a free delivery code in my email and thought why not..OH bless couldnt see why i dont feel like walking around the store for at least an hour in pain :cry: 

Good luck and lots of labour dust to all the overdue mummies today,
Hope more babies start arriving for the weekend:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: cant help wishing baby Lucy is one of them!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Wow good luck to everyone!

I had my first hospital visit this morning. If I don't get any signs of labour beforehand I have to go in at 8am on the 25th (day before due date) and stay there till the baby makes his/her appearance!


----------



## Rah

Good luck everyone whos having contractions really hope theres lots of babies this weekend, :hugs:
Although i dont think i will be one of them!
I had curry for dinner last night followed by lots of pinapple and then :sex: and sod all has happend woke this am thinking i wonder...but no baby had hic ups and that was all 
Oh well looks like im heading to the over due thread tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## snettyb

It didn't seem that this many mums were overdue this early on in the other months. If that makes sense. When Gemmalou did the stats there was very few overdue at all!! Why is it that were all holding on lol It will be a may baby fest in a couple of days, just wait, we'll all pop together :happydance: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

^^^ I hope so!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I hope so too...........got constant back ache today, whats that all about? x


----------



## DolceBella

Magic - Why do you have to go in early?


----------



## classyburd

Wahay, sorry am late with update ladies, i got back and went for a kip coz i hardly slept a wink last night with worry.

Well yes he is head down!!!! Very LOW head down the scanner emphaised, that will explain why i am walking like John Wayne! So i can relax for now and breathe again, i nearly had a little cry when she said that.

Scan was well wierd though, i asked if we could still request photos and she said yes but that at this stage, they arnt very clear. Boy she wasnt lying, it was all blurry with him being so big and only one part of him would fit on the screen at the time.

I also asked for a rough weight of him at the moment and she said about 6lb at the mo so she would guess another 1lb would go on over the next 2 weeks so would guess i am gonna have a 7lb'er woooo. I know they can be out though but it makes sense as i have always had a slightly smaller than most bump.

So yes all in all, everything is good and i can carry on with my eviction process now hehehe, cant wait. Labour dust to all due mummies and a sly bit for me :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Has anybody else had any waves of pain in their lower back? It doesn't seem to have any other pains anywhere else to accompany it, its just purely in my lower back and it takes my breath away when it happens. Could this be anything?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Great news about your scan classyburd! x


----------



## classyburd

Thankyou Gem, just got your text and thought i best i update :)


----------



## DolceBella

Yay! Congrats classyburd!

Gemma - Sometimes contractions can be felt in your back.


----------



## Becca L

My boss is unbelievable. He phoned at 9pm last night to 'update me about school'. As if I care when I'm due in two weeks! And doesn't he know pregnant people go to bed early. I told him I wouldn't talk to him but would ring him back in school time. Now I'm worrying about what he wants; there's probably something I forgot to do before I went on maternity leave. I wish he'd just leave me alone!


----------



## Rah

classyburd: Good news on your scan and good weight as well, i dint bother with a pic it was that blurry i wish i had asked the weight though!

Gemma Lou: I have no idea but hope its a good sign


----------



## DolceBella

Aww, I'm sorry Becca. Some people don't realize they're being insensitive. Hope all is fine.


----------



## charlieann

Becca L said:


> My boss is unbelievable. He phoned at 9pm last night to 'update me about school'. As if I care when I'm due in two weeks! And doesn't he know pregnant people go to bed early. I told him I wouldn't talk to him but would ring him back in school time. Now I'm worrying about what he wants; there's probably something I forgot to do before I went on maternity leave. I wish he'd just leave me alone!

my head of faculty tried to do that to me once when i was on sick leave. i mentioned 'harrassment' and 'union', shes never tried it again. i have had couple of texts from the department asking for baby news but nobody has mentioned anything about work.


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck MrsTatty! 

Good news on your scan classyburd!! :)

Gemma that's the only thing I haven't had is the back pain to go along with contractions...


----------



## ajarvis

Last Day of Work :D :D I have some VERY mixed feelings about it lol


----------



## DolceBella

I felt the same way ajarvis.. but then I got over it!:rofl:
It's wonderful!!


----------



## ajarvis

lol. I'm sure I'll get over it too :p The first couple of weeks will feel like vacation, but it's after that I'm afraid of. I'm hoping I didn't leave too early - the nice thing this time will be having my 3yr old to keep me company :)


----------



## DolceBella

I've been off since 36 weeks, and I still find stuff to do every day.


----------



## Emsy26

Classyburd...My LO played the same trick hun...lol...head very low...confusing the M/W's. LOL xx

OoOoO......sounds promising MrsTatty...Hope this is it for you xox


----------



## DolceBella

How are you feeling Emsy?


----------



## DolceBella

Posted a new bump pic.


----------



## lesleyann

how is everyone today then ? no babies?? Mine decided to wake me up at 6am with a huge pain in my back that lasted a few mins then went away. :dohh:


----------



## snettyb

Great news classyburd, shame you had to go through that worry tho.

Becca, i think its terrible of work to call you when your on leave, never mind at that hour!

AJarvis, i don't think you have left early at all. I think you've done really well to work this long, now sit back, relax and enjoy some time with your son before LO comes :)

Gemmalou- i have also heard that labour can be felt in your back. Hope its not too painful for you.

Docebella, i will go check out your pics now.

Have i missed anyone? I only went for an hour lie down and i get up and have 2 and a half pages to read lol xx


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Snetty! I plan on making the most of it with DS cause it'll be the last time for a while when it'll be just me and him :)

No baby here, and I've been up since about 3am with heartburn! could NOT sleep. good thing it's my last day, and it's friday lol.


----------



## DolceBella

Sorry if this is a stupid question... but what's a flumpy bump?


----------



## snettyb

I have no idea what a flumpy bump is hunny. Just had a look at your bump pic and it's still a lovely neat bump. Do i detect a bit of droppage tho? Looks a bit lower to me :) xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah, that pic was from tuesday, but I think I'm even lower now.


----------



## lesleyann

does anyone else get a throbbing in there back with some sharper pains that last 1min or a little longer then goes away?? or no whyy it happens?


----------



## Gemma Lou

lesleyann said:


> does anyone else get a throbbing in there back with some sharper pains that last 1min or a little longer then goes away?? or no whyy it happens?



Thats exactly what I have been having. I have had it for most of today, but with gaps inbetween, so every hour or so I am getting them. They start of as a dull ache in the bottom of the back with a throbbing sensation and then you get shooting pains that go up the spine........is that the same as what you are having? :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi girls!! :hugs:
Hope everyone is fine?? Do we have any news of the mummies that were having a sweep??
I have the feeling a lot of us are or are going to be overdue :hissy: Only 15 mummies so far I think or something like that, there's still like 80 of us to go.... WTF?! :hissy:
I do hope like you said that we will all pop together! Enough is enough :rofl:

What about *holden-babez*?!! Thought her waters had gone?!
*Mrs Tatty*: Sounds rreally good for you!!
*Angie*: Huge congrars on your little Princess <3
*Classyburd,* it's good news, congrats.
*Ajarvis*, finally you're off, that's cool, I'm happy for you!
*Gemma Lou, Lesleyann:* It could be the start of something for you!!
*Dolcebella:* When do we get the pics for your nursery?!

As for me, since yesterday afternoon, I have to stay in bed cause I feel really uncomfy, heavy and have a backache from hell :-( It's quite terrible! But to sum up, I have aches and pains all over.
I think :baby: doesn't want to get out of his room.
Fortunately, hubby is wonderful and leave his work early to be with me :happydance: I don't know why but I feel a lot better when he's there with me, not even in the same room. Does anyone feel that too?! It must be love, plus I know how my LO loves being with his father :awww:
Might try some :sex: this WE, see if it does anything!

:blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## DolceBella

I'll post pictures later. I'm putting away all the baby stuff first. I've had clothes lying around in laundry baskets for weeks. It's fun to have a place to put them now!


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, will catch up tomorrow properly. went to midwife today. baby is 2/5 yey. 

she referred me to the hospital to see a psychiatric team though regarding my depression. spent the whole day at hospital and was unable to see the team so have an appointment booked for 12:00 tomorrow. 

once again i have had cramps all day. Also getting some tightenings which started around 5 o clock. whole bump goes hard but the bit right at the bottom is still soft, is this normal? these have been regular tightenings about every 20mins since 5 o clock. not painful though 

pubic bone, hips back and tummy r so sore. cant find any position which doesnt hurt. any suggestions?

hope your all ok

xxx


----------



## lesleyann

i hope when people say babys move less just before you go is soo wrong because otherwise im going to be here this time next year lol He wont stop moving right now, pressure right on my cervix making me go OWW every now and then and just general moving loads tonight/this morning.. Im awake but im asleep lol make no sence but im sleepy now but if i go to bed ill be wide awake and not settle to sleep.. i thought i wanted a #2 but nope nothing then that feeling went away.. my tummy is rock hard but dont hurt :dohh:


Meh ive had enoth this baby needs to come and soon!!!! :hissy:


----------



## classyburd

I know how you feel hun, i went to bed at 1am and have been up again since 4:30am, i either cant switch me mind off or am too hot and cant get comfy.
Its really annoying me coz i love my sleep and just cant do it!!!


----------



## amelia222

I don't want to jinx anything by saying this but.......I think I may be in early labor. I've been having painful contractions about 45 min apart for the last 4 hours or so. This is after having tons of BH contractions all day and yesterday and losing large bits of plug today. So possibly, hopefully this is it! I will update by morning if anything has/hasn't happened (it's 11:30 pm now)


----------



## holden_babez

hey ladies...

well when I message the other night it was my hind waters that had gone..

I had Chelsea Rose at 0808 on the 8th May 2009.. 

52cm long and 6lb8oz. Was in active labour for 3hrs 50 min. Both of us are home and well... 

Good Luck to everyone else xx

Skye & Chelsea xx


----------



## classyburd

Aww congrats Holden, cant wait to see piccys


----------



## dannydustcart

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations!

Well, my back pains stopped at about 8pm after coming in waves all day! Had some really painful Braxton Hicks at about 4am which lasted just over an hour and 10 mins apart. My poor Hubby woke up with a fright with me moaning. I knew it wasn't it though because it was too painful to start with, no gradual build up!

Little ones head really is hurting at times now, when it has a good wriggle in my belly I can really feel the pressure in my bits! OUCH!

Got community midwife this morning so will pick her brains on a few things. Hope everyone is ok today! Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Taurustot09

Congrats Holden!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well midwife has been and all seems to be ok, she just said that I need to join the waiting game now! As if I didn't know that! x


----------



## kaykay

Im being induced on wednesday.. I cant wait.. ill be 41weeks by then..I lost some of my plug these past 2 days so u never know I could go into labour before then hopefully.I had a growth scan on thursday and baby was a bit on the heavy side and weighs 8lbs 9!! ahhHH..


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone, I thought it was time to leave a msg lol

I havent posted but I have been lurking about lol I suppose I jsut didnt know really what to say lol 

anyway congrats to those who have had there may babies!!! Hope to see pictures soon!!!!!

urgh I just cant wait to have baby, I cant sit down for long and when I stand, walk, move legs, go to bed, get out of bed etc lol I have sharp pains in my pubic (SOrry TMI) area which is worse on the right, and at night and its ssoooo anoying (yea I know compared to childbirth its nothing but I would prefer to have contractions then this pain cos then at least I know bubs is on her way! lol)

anyway lol had an appointment yesterday, doc wasnt sure if baby was engaged or not but she is defintly head down, tried to do a sweep but everything is still tightly closed, on the good news side though he could feel the top of the cerviex womb what ever it is lol he could feel it which is good news apparently cos then at least everything is moving down! lol, just have to wait now, got another sweep booked for fri 15th and if that dont work, induction!!! lol

Sorry if tht was TMI 

Whats going on with everyone else?


----------



## amelia222

Congrats Holden!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

Congrats hun, just did some shopping but had to leave the store started getting bad pains was stood at the checkout with arydeathgrip on the bag saying i think the baby is trying to kill me lol...

On a plus note got the car seat all fitted in today :happydance: it had to go behind my seat though as Oh has his seat almost laying down slob posistion lol :dohh:


TMI Below...

Has any of your partners said they can feel your cervix whilst having sex??

Last night my Oh goes to me i felt something then it felt like i went though something and then it felt all Squichy(sp?) and weird.... He told me this was also when i told him it started to hurt...

Trying to work out what the hell he was on about and why it hurt me.. i mean how high up is your cervix for a Penis to be able to hit it because he is above adverage :blush: if that makes any difference lol


----------



## DolceBella

Holden - Yay!!! Congratulations!! I can't wait to hear your birth story!

Amelia - How are you feeling? Still having early labor signs?


----------



## bethyb

Holden well done sweetheart!!! :)
Mama, having a sweep already u lucky lady, none of that going on for me although keep needing to wee and baby rolled on to a nerve so having shooting pains up one leg, lets hope we havent got long! Ahh i hope it is the 12 th!
Ajarvis, enjoy a break sweetheart, well as much as u can and i know ur little man will love having u to himself b4 baby comes!
Amelia keep us posted..
Any news on wishes? Know she had her sweep so lets hope shes had baby and danny where are u hun? 
Looking forward to some updates xxxxxxx


----------



## dannydustcart

lesleyann said:


> Congrats hun, just did some shopping but had to leave the store started getting bad pains was stood at the checkout with arydeathgrip on the bag saying i think the baby is trying to kill me lol...
> 
> On a plus note got the car seat all fitted in today :happydance: it had to go behind my seat though as Oh has his seat almost laying down slob posistion lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> TMI Below...
> 
> Has any of your partners said they can feel your cervix whilst having sex??
> 
> Last night my Oh goes to me i felt something then it felt like i went though something and then it felt all Squichy(sp?) and weird.... He told me this was also when i told him it started to hurt...
> 
> Trying to work out what the hell he was on about and why it hurt me.. i mean how high up is your cervix for a Penis to be able to hit it because he is above adverage :blush: if that makes any difference lol

My Oh can feel no change, but my cervix is posteiror, i suppose if he can feel it and you can feel him must mean your quite well dilated...
Have you asked you midwife.. btw.. sex shouldnt hurt.. not even in late pregnancy x:)


----------



## dannydustcart

kaykay said:


> Im being induced on wednesday.. I cant wait.. ill be 41weeks by then..I lost some of my plug these past 2 days so u never know I could go into labour before then hopefully.I had a growth scan on thursday and baby was a bit on the heavy side and weighs 8lbs 9!! ahhHH..

I get induced thursday :)
Atleast we know we'll have our babies by the end of the week :)
:happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

dannydustcart said:


> My Oh can feel no change, but my cervix is posteiror, i suppose if he can feel it and you can feel him must mean your quite well dilated...
> Have you asked you midwife.. btw.. sex shouldnt hurt.. not even in late pregnancy x:)

Not asked my midwife since i saw her on the 5th and not booked in again till thw 19th, day before my due date...

He said i was only saying that it hurt when he was :blush: in deeper well to the stage he could notice something different.. Have not had any internals apart from to check if my waters had broken but that was quite a while back now, would feel silly ringing up to ask them to take a peak and nothing had changed up there :dohh:


----------



## dannydustcart

Isnt it goign to be nice to have our bodies back to normal after all this!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls, finally i'm getting around to posting some pics of our little Aubrey..
let me know if this link works.
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=251391&id=531370243&l=5eb1398f7a


----------



## dannydustcart

shes beautiful xx


----------



## wishes

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi girls, finally i'm getting around to posting some pics of our little Aubrey..
> let me know if this link works.
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=251391&id=531370243&l=5eb1398f7a

Link works fine... gorgeous piccies!! Well done you!!! :hugs:

Beth - Im still here unfortunately :cry: Have tried EVERYTHING twenty times over and bubs just doesnt wanna join us yet. :hissy: Am hoping it wont be long now (same hope i had weeks ago :dohh:)


----------



## snettyb

Congrats Holden! And Babeeangel, she is so beautiful and perfect, congrats xx

Danny i can't wait to get my body back and to not be in pain anymore! How come you get induced so early? The swines in my area make us go 14 days over, that means i will have another 10 days to wait! :hissy: NOT FAIR :hissy:

My pain has brought tears to me eyes a few times today and i am not really that much of a woose either so i know there bad. The constant cramp and backache is getting to me, i can't get comfy at all. I surely can't hang on like this much longer. The end must be in sight *netty begs to any superior being that may exist* pleeeeease! xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Holden :)

Amelia I hope this is it for you!!

Too bad it stopped Gemma - hopefully you don't wait too long!

Good Luck with your induction Kaykay!

mama1985 hope you make some more progress soon! At least she is head down and starting to move down a bit thats helpful.

snetty I was wondering about you!! Hope your LO hurries up for you!

I am definitely very interested in having my body back to myself :p Even though it's going to take a while to be what I want again lol. If he's not here by Wednesday though I'd rather he wait til' after Next Sunday cause I have a little get together to go to on Saturday lol. My house looks half normal again, but I'm having my brothers over, and their families so still have alot to do - maybe that will make labour start... one can wish.


----------



## classyburd

Oh my word girls, i have just had the worst pain ever, i dont know what the frig it was but doubt it was a contraction.

Had backache all day along with feeling very bruised ladybits and like me bum was gonna fall out lol. 
Went to Preston with OH to see his mum who has just come back from holiday, all day there i have been generally uncomfy and not being able to just sit down. Decided it was time to call it a night and got into the car to come home.
OH was driving and i started with this real sharp pain all across top of my bump,i mean this pain was so bad it gave me the sweats, this along with my bump being rick hard and tender.
I had this the whole way home, a good 20mins, but it didnt give up, no break just a constant pain :( Its eased up abit now, belly just feels really tender and sore, oh my word!


----------



## amelia222

BabeeAngel - Aubrey is so beautiful!!!!

Ajarvis - yay for your last day of work :happydance:

Snetty - :hugs: I hope you go this weekend, it seems like you've been having signs of labor forever.

I don't know what's happening with me.....the last painful contraction I have had was about 3 hours ago but I've had BH every 10-20 minutes all day. Also had a few clearouts TMI :blush: I went for a big walk this morning and will again this evening.

Tonight is a full moon and tomorrow is Mother's Day so I think it is a perfect time for a baby to be born!


----------



## DolceBella

BabeeAngel - Aubrey is beautiful! Congrats again!

Classyburd - I had those long contractions a bit earlier in my pregnancy, but not recently. Glad it let up though... sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## holden_babez

Ladies, when I get a spare minute I will post birth story...

you tend to forget how much time LO's take up when there is so long between babies... 
(my eldest is 10, second is 6 and missy-Moo 2 days.. lol)

Here is a picture of her when she was 4 hours old. Will post more with birth story later...

https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x94/HSV_Coupe/Chelsea4hrs2.jpg

skye xx


----------



## dannydustcart

snettyb said:


> Congrats Holden! And Babeeangel, she is so beautiful and perfect, congrats xx
> 
> Danny i can't wait to get my body back and to not be in pain anymore! How come you get induced so early? The swines in my area make us go 14 days over, that means i will have another 10 days to wait! :hissy: NOT FAIR :hissy:
> .
> Ill be 11 days over... They told me they would do it until 12/13 days but there was an earlier appointment available and i asked for it.
> Sweep today yay. Lets hope this sweep works. Im planning a walk round a boot fair this afternoon toi take my mind off it.
> 
> Surely you gotta pop soon, i knew i wouldnt.. but your bodies been ready for ages!


----------



## ecossaise74

Congrats Holden!!!!! She's adorable, Super-cute 
Good luck Danny for your sweep.
Wishes, how come you're not getting induced already?!
For all the girls who had signs, hope it's coming your way now girls!!!

I just wanted to say "YES, 1 week until my due date! I'm 39 weeks and 7days to go "...It's completely useless but it makes me happy, even though apart from a really big need to rest, I have no sign whatsoever. Not even a clear-out, lol, haven't to the toilet since 4 days lol!!! 
Carter is still 2/5 and cervix is soft, start to efface... But I just feel uncomfy nothing more :-( Maybe he's waiting for my mum, she comes on my due date!

Hope you all doing ok...Take care everyone! xxx


----------



## MamaK

Wow we are popping!!!!!

Congrats to all the new mummies AND happy mothers day to you :)

Good luck to those who have inductions and the first signs of labour!!!!!

Not long now til we can hold and meet our babies :cloud9:

:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have done a separate thread for this but don't seem to be having much response......thought if I post it on here too I may get more feedback....

Hey guys, 

Hope everyone is ok this morning. Now, over the last couple of weeks I have been losing some of my plug in bits on the tissue when I wipe (sorry TMI).....however last night, I went for my normal bed time wee and when I looked in the toilet afterwards it was full of "stringy, cob web like, looking mucus stuff!", lots of it! I was always told the plug is about the size of a 2pence so is this something else? 

Also, baby's movement has really slowed down and gone out of routine in the last 24 hours....have felt some slight movements but just not the normal for my little one.

I was told a couple of weeks ago that LO is fully engaged 

Planning to leave it for an hour, see what any of you guys come up with and then may ring assessment unit, especially with the movement thing.


----------



## MamaK

Hi gemma,

I'm sorry but I can't really help, I would give your midwife or indeed the unit a call and ask them.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Taurustot09

Good Morning Mummies! hope everyone is well today and this coming week we see lots of new may mummies! and........... HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a lovely Sunday xxxxxx


----------



## Rah

Gemma LouI would give them a call just to check what it is Keep us updated:hugs:

Taurustot09Happy Due Date


----------



## MrsTatty

Just a real quick one (on the hospital wifi) to say that Patrick Robert was born 8 May at 9lb 1oz. 

He is so beautiful and I am in love with him.

V fast labour and big headed baby so I am quite bashed up and sore but v happy. Labour so fast that had no drugs at all, not even gas and air, because no time to give them. Will post full story once i get home.

very very happy with my boy!


----------



## MamaK

Congrats MrsTatty!!!!! Xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Mrs. Tatty!! Can't wait to see pics!!

Gemma - It just sounds like more plug. Definately keep an eye on LO's movements though, and ring MW if you have any concerns about it! Better to be safe.

Taurustot09 - Happy DD!!


----------



## ecossaise74

Congratulations Mrs Tatty  That's a labour that I would like to experience lol.. Lucky mummy!! Take care of your little man, lots of happiness!!

Damn, looks like we are all popping.... Did anyone count how many of new mums there are since thursday-friday?! Bit curious... I guess full moon did work lol!! xx


----------



## ajarvis

Holden she is so cute! Thats a great pic too :) Congrats again!

Dannydustcart I really hope this sweep works for you!! It's so irritating being overdue and we seem to have lots of overdue may mommies - it's making me worried lol

Gemma sounds like your plug to me. Baby might be resting up for labor too - wouldn't that be awesome lol. But either way if the movement doesn't feel right I'd call to to get a check! Since we're due on the same day there should be a rule that if you get your baby I get mine :p

Congratulations MrsTatty! Sounds quick :D

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thank you every one for your help!

Congratulations Mrs Tatty, its so exciting seeing all these May Mummies coming along!

Well I have had the odd pains today, back was really painful in waves again earlier so rang assessment unit and asked their advice on what I mentioned before. They said without seeing it they wouldn't know and then she got my hopes up saying "I think you'll be needing the labour ward later!", ,soon after that they died off..........again.........and now I am just left with the odd ache here and there but certainly nothing like contractions, certainly not getting worse! I got all excited!

Who will be next........anybody think it could be them????????????????


----------



## ajarvis

Does wishing it was them count? lol. I have a feeling this baby is going overdue. Mainly because of DS, but I'd like labor today and baby tomorrow in my perfect world. Either that or he's not allowed to come til' next Sunday :p


----------



## Gemma Lou

see, I'd like labour to start tomorrow with baby on tuesday, I really want a may 12th baby as it was my nanas birthday, chances of that are near impossible I know! Isn't it funny how we have our little plans in our heads, but we just have to wait and see what little one has in store!


----------



## DolceBella

I've given up on hoping for a specific day. I figure this LO will have plans of it's own!


----------



## Monkeh

hmm, specific day? Today would be nice :rofl:

Before my next mw on Wednesday would be good too. I reckon she's still gonna be in there next week though :dohh:


----------



## Taurustot09

me too given up on a special day, had a few of those little hopes :) first was 28/4/09 when hoping L.O would be early, next was 8/5/09 as DD1 birthday 5/8/ 
just going to have to wait and see now i guess. right now would be nice ;)
good luck gem with 12/05/09 :) would be extra special for you:happydance:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Happy Mother's dad you all the May Mommies! and congrats to all who have had their little ones :)


----------



## lesleyann

hope everyone is doing ok just had a bit of a giggle :rofl: 

HAd a nice shower Oh washed my hair ect got out the shower stood on the bathmat next min its soaked lol its even on the floor.... Oh was going is that your waters??!?!?!?!?!?! i dont think so did not feel anything and theres no more coming out anywhere now lol


So bad he has had to go put the bath mat on the washing line to dry after mopping the floor with toilet roll :dohh: im sure its just water from getting out the shower though lol but his worried now :dohh:


----------



## DolceBella

:rofl::rofl: The things we put our OH's through! If you're not still leaking, it was probably just bath water.


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats to all the new mummies xox
Only been away for a few days and theres loads gone on xx


----------



## bethyb

Babee angel - aubrey is lovely, great to see some pics!!
mrs tatty - a fast labour, sounds wonderful, be nice to see pics of ur little man!
Wishes and danny ur surely bound to be next, keep checking in to see whos popped!
Im having such pain in my leg, having like three baths a day to try and help it, I think baby is lying on a nerve. still 2/5ths engaged, having the midwife tomorrow too, one I havent met so looking forward to that, u get so much care having a homebirth.
Well im nearly at 40 weeks!!!! had a curry last night but it did bugger all!
Gemmalou, my nans birthday is the 12 th too and its my due date so im keeping my fingers crossed too :)
xxxxx


----------



## charlieann

Gemma Lou said:


> see, I'd like labour to start tomorrow with baby on tuesday, I really want a may 12th baby as it was my nanas birthday, chances of that are near impossible I know! Isn't it funny how we have our little plans in our heads, but we just have to wait and see what little one has in store!

my induction date is booked for OH's nan's 70th birthday. she's excited about this and wants it to come then. although it would be nice i dont wanna go that far over, there isnt long left for him to make his appearance!


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations to all the new may mummies i cant believe i only been away three days and all of you have your bubbas :)


----------



## snettyb

FINALLY i am in labour :happydance: Contractions coming every 5-6 mins, pain on a level of 1-10 is about a 6 and i am over the bloody moon!! Started at 9.50pm this evening and coming along nicely :happydance: Dannydustcart is my text buddy but i very much doubt she will be updating you guys coz last text i had from her she was contracting every 4 mins and ringing her MW :rofl: she's been saying for days we'd pop together :) I haven't heard from her in a while so i hope she's doing ok. If anyone is her facebook buddy plz don't say anything on there, thanx xx


----------



## lesleyann

Congrats Snetty about time something happend for you next time i see a message from you it needs to say "my birth Story" :happydance:


----------



## MrsTatty

go snetty and danny - sending you vipes for speedy deliveries!


----------



## DolceBella

Yay Snetty and Danny!!! LO's hurry out!!! :)


----------



## Ravelyn

Wow, lots of May 8th babies...
Way to go Snetty and danny. Can I be next :>


----------



## Gemma Lou

Go Snetty and Danny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news for you both! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good luck to all those mummies who are hoping for their babies in the next couple of days, hope you get some magic labour dust!


----------



## Monkeh

Yay Snetty and Danny :wohoo:

And congrats to all the ladies who have had their little bundles of joy already :D

(not jealous, honest :rofl:)


----------



## Taurustot09

yay ! snetty and Danny...Good luck!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaK

YEY Snetty and Danny!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Come on May babies, your mummies wanna meet you :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## ecossaise74

Great news for Snetty and Danny! I'm so happy for them 
I told LO to wait next sunday to make his appearance lol!!! My mum arrives from France :happydance: :happydance:
Plus it will be my due date so hopefully, as soon as she's with me... HOP HOP!! They say the mum's state of mind does a lot about bringing the labour, so I keep repeating myself "6days, wait for grand-ma". We'll see if he's a good listener or a stubborn little taurus lol!!!
Hope everyone else is doing fine, seems like we're finally popping  xx


----------



## Emsy26

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About time Snetty.......so Excited for you hunny, bout time your lil Man popped :happydance::happydance:

And you too Danny :happydance::happydance:

Can't wait for updates or even the piccies xoxoxox


----------



## classyburd

Wahay, bout bloody time. 

Good luck you too, hope its nice and quick for you both!


----------



## Rah

So glad things are really happening for you Danny and snetty

Update on me 10am
Been getting the crampy pains all night about an hour apart ish so managed to sleep till about 5am then they were getting worse and by 7 am they are 15-20mins apart
Now they are anywhere between 10-15mins and starting to get a bit of back ache as well
Bouncing on the ball seems to make them worse as does walking round sent hubby to work although he didnt want to go whats the point in watching me all day theres nothing he can do here at the mo

Update 2 11am
Well still 10mins apart
Toe nails painted, and im about to finish packing my bag i know i know
Still need to wash hair and have a bath (more for sorting legs out than pain relief )
Was just thinking of ringing hospital just to see what they say im convinced this isnt it and just fake labor


----------



## kmh2009

congrats to our mummies in labour...woo hoo. cant wait to see pics and i hope everything goes quickly for you.

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sounding good for you RAH! Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## kmh2009

i might possibly have started losing my plug today??? very thick slimy discharge when i wiped... could just be discharge though. unless it looks like a lump of jelly, im not convinced. 
got midwife wednesday, few days before DD. gonna ask her if she will sweep me. or if not if she can give me a date that she will do one next week.


----------



## Emsy26

Sounds promising Rah xox

COME ON MAY BUBBAS xoxoxox


----------



## magicvw

Very exciting Rah!! xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Oh my goodness, has anyone noticed recently how swollen/spongy they are down there, its so weird!!!!!!!!

Today is my first official attempt at baby eviction, as you know I would love to have little one on what was my nana's birthday.....12th of May, I know the chances are slim..........but at least if I know I have had a good try and it doesn't happen, then little one just isn't ready to come out yet.

Started the morning with a bit of you know what (hubby had been away for weekend so was easy to seduce!!!!!!!!), going to have spicy chinese for dinner with a desert of pinapple................

Plan to do the skirting boards and cleaning this afternoon as I feel like I have a nice little burst of energy..........

Try and take advantage of my hubs before bed.............then keep my fingers crossed that something happens.

Anybody else got any ideas??????????? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

are slight period pains a sign...........is that how it all usually starts? refuse to get my hopes up. Had so many false alarms this week its unbelievable, but never started with period pains? They aren't bad. just niggly, I just know they are there. x


----------



## tropicana

oww congratulations to all new may mummies and in labour ones too! exciting :D just thought id post a few pics of william, just feel like showing him off hehe

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e334/ffxipic/4194_75347587733_506917733_1847182_.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e334/ffxipic/4194_75347402733_506917733_1847181_.jpg

have quite a few more but all on my digi cam which i cant find the lead too! 

good luck to you all :D


----------



## Rah

Gemma Lou said:


> are slight period pains a sign...........is that how it all usually starts? refuse to get my hopes up. Had so many false alarms this week its unbelievable, but never started with period pains? They aren't bad. just niggly, I just know they are there. x

Thats how mine started on Sun am getting worse now


----------



## Emsy26

He's gorgeous Tropicana xoxox


----------



## tropicana

sorry jsut one more i took this right now he looked so cute i couldnt resist lol...

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e334/ffxipic/williamxx.jpg


----------



## Emsy26

He is adorable hun, mine and OH's phone memory is absolutely full of pics. You just can't resist can you. Lol xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

He is absolutely gorgeous Tropicana x


----------



## lesleyann

He is gorgeous Tropicana...

Hope everyone is doing well i feel like crap might have something to do with the fact I slept on the sofa and the Oh did not even notice till he left for work this morning how rude!!


----------



## Abblebubba

Awws he is beautiful Tropicana, :) 
Goood luck mummies in labour! SNETTY finally hun :) hehe


----------



## ecossaise74

Tropicana, he's a beauty...... Sooooo cute :)
Everybody is talking about contractions that are like period pain... Problem is I don't remember what period pain feels like?! Even back in the days, I didn't have a lot of them during this special time of the month lol!


----------



## DolceBella

Aww.. William is just gorgeous!


----------



## Doublemints

Awwwww...he looks adorable Tropicana...very cute baby.


----------



## Rah

ecossaise74 said:


> Everybody is talking about contractions that are like period pain... Problem is I don't remember what period pain feels like?! Even back in the days, I didn't have a lot of them during this special time of the month lol!

I dont get them either but its what i imagine them to be like and when i described to the MW she said it was and the few months i did have them came flooding back in memory


----------



## Taurustot09

Awwwwwwwwwwww tropicana he is totally beautiful!!! xxxxxx congrats!!


----------



## Monkeh

He's gorgeous, Tropicana. :)

As for the period pain thing, I've been getting those for days now all to no avail, so I reckon thats not a sign for me. 

Going to ask for a sweep at mw on wednesday. I'll be 39+3. Do you reckon she'll have a problem with that? Cause next time I'll see her is 40+3, and I don't really want to wait til I'm overdue to get one.


----------



## wishes

monkeh - mine dont do first sweep till 41 weeks. Just the rules. :dohh: Ask them, you never know... think some midwifes feel happier about doing it than others as well as rules being different in diff areas.

tropicana - little william is sooooo gorgeous! Well done you!! :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

wishes what are u still doing here? :)
Whats ur plan of action now?
Tropicana - congrats sweetheart!
I cant believe im almost at my edd??!!! madness.. Come on baby!! :)


----------



## wishes

bethyb said:


> wishes what are u still doing here? :)
> Whats ur plan of action now?

My plan of action has slowly dissolved bit by bit!! :cry:

They wont induce me till thurs night. :dohh: So im just tottering along with everyone in the world overtaking me... im just so kind allowing all this queue jumping eh! :rofl:

12 days over today!! :hissy:


----------



## kmh2009

Monkeh said:


> He's gorgeous, Tropicana. :)
> 
> As for the period pain thing, I've been getting those for days now all to no avail, so I reckon thats not a sign for me.
> 
> Going to ask for a sweep at mw on wednesday. I'll be 39+3. Do you reckon she'll have a problem with that? Cause next time I'll see her is 40+3, and I don't really want to wait til I'm overdue to get one.

same here, i got midwife on wed and i will be 39+3 aswell. hopefully they will sweep us. im not getting my hopes up too much though 
:hug:


----------



## Monkeh

wishes said:


> monkeh - mine dont do first sweep till 41 weeks. Just the rules. :dohh: Ask them, you never know... think some midwifes feel happier about doing it than others as well as rules being different in diff areas.

I know she'll do it from 40 weeks for sure, but I just want to see if I can persuade her to do it 4 days early. Worth a try at least! :lol:

Poor you still here. Definitely won't be long though!! :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Oh then def give it a good try monkeh.. i dont see why not if its only a few days early?


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah, she gave me a leaflet last time which says they'll do a sweep in the week you're due, so I figure 4 days beforehand is still within a week of my DD technically, so it's worth a try :rofl:

If not I might see if she can book me in at hosp. for one on Sunday. I'm beginning to worry about timings. Got baby arriving, exams, and my Mum buggering off on holiday all within the next few weeks so I'm stressed out :shock:


----------



## wishes

try getting the neighbours to put really loud music on... mess up the kitchen... ask someone to piss you off... etc

Stress could be your friend and set it all off?! :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl: I wish. I'm pretty sure she's comfy in there and is going to be stubborn about coming out. I reckon I'm going to be overdue and have everything happening at once :dohh:


----------



## wishes

Think we've both got stubborn little taurus'.... lots of them around at the moment!
Wont be long hun. :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

yeah I bet it feels like that :)
I cant wait to see ur baby now though wishes hun, feel like ive been part of ur journey so be lovely to see ur piccies! 
i keep getting period type pains but no contractions ahhh!
Gonna get my ball out and put the kettle on for a rlt hahahaha :)
Monkeh always worth asking i say :)


----------



## ecossaise74

Monkeh and Kmh09... Same here girls, lol, I'm gonna ask for a sweep on Friday, be 39+5... Hopefully she'll agree because my mum gets here this WE and only stay 1week so hope LO comes before!!!
I'm having some pains but dunno if it's contractions. We'll see if it becomes unbearable or if I loose my water will call the hospital, otherwise, just gonna ignore it.


----------



## Jkelmum

SnettyB as had her baby tday I will let her come in with details xxxx


----------



## bethyb

ah at last! wicked :)


----------



## dannydustcart

YAY!! I had my homebirth.
Erica Sarah Roberts was born 10pm on the 10 weighing in at 7lb 12

Also, ihve gad a text from snetty and she had jacob today 11th.. also weighing in at 7lb 12.

I knew we would more or less pop together lol


----------



## bethyb

danny im so so chuffed for you :)
congrats!
was ur homebirth everything u wanted it to be??


----------



## snettyb

yey us danny! i'm still in hospital coz little jake isn't feeding to well and he hasn't had a poo or wee yet even tho he was born @ 12.51 this afternoon bless him so its taking him a while. The birh was a wee bit traumatising but ill tell you more in my birth story in a day or two and i' ll get some pics uploaded soon too xx


----------



## bethyb

congrats snetty hun :) look forward to reading it and of course to seeing pics of ur little bundles :)


----------



## amelia222

*Congrats Snetty and Danny!!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tropicana - he's so cute!

Haven't had any signs of anything yet today, but hopefully tonight something will happen. I think it's my turn now!


----------



## Emsy26

Absolutely humungous Congrats Snetty and Danny xoxox

Can't wait for piccies xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

CONGRATULATIONS YOU TWO :yipee: 
snetty finally popped we must be on a roll now? surely? hehe


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!!!:happydance: Congratulations snetty and danny!! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats Snetty and Danny!


----------



## tropicana

Congratulations snetty and danny :D


----------



## MamaK

Congratulations Snetty and Danny!!!!! :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## kmh2009

congrats to ravelyn aswell, another may mummy  

xxx


----------



## Taurustot09

congratalations snetty and danny!!! yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: labour dust here please!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurustot09

huge congrats to RAVELYN ! looking good for us may mummies :)


----------



## classyburd

Wahoo congrats you 3 :)

My turn next please as i now cannot walk coz me hips are breaking and i cant sit down properly, feel like i need one of those blow up doughnuts to sit on :(


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats Snetty, Danny and Ravelyn!!

Ooh ooh me next pleaseeee??? :D


----------



## maccy

Congrats Snetty and Danny....

Go May Mummys popping like mad!!!!


----------



## Taurustot09

back from m/w ..different m/w this week. no signs of L.O on her way.got to wait now until friday when i have my hospital appointment. bad news they wont induce me due to my previous c/section so if Lucy wont come naturally in the next few days its another c/section...really hoped for a VBAC :cry:
awww well...will be meeting my little girl very soon either way :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ecossaise74

Congratulations to Snetty, Danny, Ravelyn.... Damn we're popping like crazy!! hope it continues that way :happydance: 
I think Amelia might be next and after the Charlie's Angels from the 17th lol! I think MamaK Kmh09 Monkeh and myself!! Come one girls, all together this WE lol :)
Does anyone has a TOO active baby?! He's not settling down, he's engaged but still ove like crazy and each of his movements hurts me ssssssssooooooo bad, it drives me crazy :( I want to kick my tummy back but there's no point lol!!! It's not even contractions so, it's so not worth it!!! Anyone else with a really strong, jumpy healthy LO?!!
Take care everyone!! I'm going to the zoo today with MIL :) xxx


----------



## kaykay

its me next!! Im being induced tomorrow!! only 7 days late...

Ecossaise-My baby is only really active at night... so that means im going to be having loads of sleepless nights. :-(
enjoy the Zoo!!

Congrats- Danny and Snetty- about time!! and to go into labour on the same day!! 
Congrats Ravelyn.

cant wait to see pics x


----------



## kmh2009

me next, me next??? i dnt think so :(


----------



## kmh2009

oooh yeh let us 17th mummys all go this weekend, that would be fantastic :D 

Good luck for tomorrow kay kay, ur being induced early u lucky thing. 

ecossaise, i wanna come to the zoo ....hope u have a great time

xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats to all May mummies that have popped the last couple of days.

Can it be me now please, this child is teasing me. Had my show this morning after yesterdays sweep and just sat with constant backache...It'll be my luck that i have to be induced next week!!!!


----------



## kmh2009

us 17th mummies have the weekend booked kimboowee, u can have between now and then? how about tonight? xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Have to hang on til thursday or me and OH are going it alone! He's crap with blood so i need my mum there! But she's gone away with work, grrrr!!!

I'll take thursday evening/friday morning!


----------



## kmh2009

ok sounds like a plan. hope ur LO comes thurs for you xx


----------



## **angel**

Congrats to all those who have popped!!!

Lots of labour vibes to others lol xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Snetty, Danny and Ravelyn! Wonderful news. No sign of LO for me on my nanas birthday............oh well, LO obviously isn't ready yet. Anyone else think they are starting off? x


----------



## ajarvis

WOW So much to catch up on!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SNETTY, DANNY, and RAVELYN!!!!!!

Can't believe how quickly we're having babies all of a sudden!!

Good luck today KayKay!

Exciting Rah hope it is it for you!

KMH Hope it's your plug and your midwife cooperates lol

gemma slight period pains can start it off - fingers crossed you get your day :)

Tropicana he is so adorable! Those are cute pics :)

Wishes I really hope you get your LO before your inducement!!!

Nothing exciting going on here lol. My house is almost back to looking like normal so he does have permission to come :p I'm getting to the "I REALLY don't want to be pregnant anymore" stage lol. Anyone have that Restless leg syndrome thing. It's SO annoying and its driving me nuts. Never had it before, but apparently you can get it in pregnancy and then it'll go away when your pregnancy is done. I really hope so cause it can drive you bonkers! I'm starting to enjoy this whole no work thing - didn't take long eh? I spent yesterday running around, but still better than work! Oh and thought i'd add about my doctors appointment yesterday - baby is still "a little floaty" in her words :p and she will do a sweep for me next week if I'd like. Right now my appointment is for Thursday but I am thinking of switching it to Tuesday and hoping she'll still do it then - she said she'd do it at 39 weeks and tuesday I'll be 2 days short of 39 weeks lol

Hope everyone had a wonderful mothers day! Hey are we going to keep may mommies going in the baby section too?


----------



## wishes

ajarvis said:


> Wishes I really hope you get your LO before your inducement!!!

Thanks hun... we do too!! :cry: 

Good luck for your sweep!!! :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

i feel really bummed lol Need my Lo to turn up before thursday night/friday or be very late :dohh: My grans wedding the 16th she goes on her hooney moon on the 18th till the 3rd June.. and Oh's Family go away on the 24th May for the week :dohh: 


Congrats to the new mummies.. Labour dust to the over due mummies... And hold on till thursday dust to Kim lol :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

Nope Wishes has to be next :) how u feeling sweetheart?!!!
Goodluck with ur induction tomorrow kaykay and congrats Rav!!
Its my due date today. whoop whoop!!!


----------



## DolceBella

My goodness! I can barely keep up with all the babies popping!

KayKay - Good luck for tomorrow!

Ajarvis - Glad you're enjoying your maternity leave!


----------



## wishes

bethyb said:


> Nope Wishes has to be next :) how u feeling sweetheart?!!!

emotional, haha!... you just made me cry!! :blush::rofl:
Im ok, think ive hit the wall today. Been trying to be so good, now just fed up and scared. :dohh: Ill be all right again later. :dohh:

HAPPY DUE DATE BETH!! I feel so happy that we're both here and ready now. You were such a rock to me earlier in the year. Thank you hun. :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Happy DD Beth!


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm, avid tp inspector that I am, I've spotted a few drops/smears of blood a couple of times today. Not getting my hopes up yet, but I'm hoping it's the beginning of my bloody show. 

Might just be a tender/cut spot from all the wiping though. One of the many side effects of almost constant bathroom trips, I fear :dohh:

Also still getting period-like cramping today though, with extra solid bump every time I get one, so FX it all adds up and turns into labour! I'm still doubting it though. I'll be here next week.

Yeah, all us 17th ladies should have our babies over the weekend (or before!) come on babies!!!


----------



## ecossaise74

Happpy Due date Beth!!
Lots of luck Kaykay, you'll definitely be the next... Can't believe you'll have your baby tomorrow (hopefully). And yes I forgot wishes, hope you pop soon dear :)

But kmh09 you're SSSOOO right, the WE is for us lol!! Go 17th babies, get in position lol!!!
Zoo was cool, didn't see any elephants though, was a little decepointed. At least it was a good walk, 1h30 non-stop :)
Gonna take a dose of Pulsatilla homeopathic now, they say it brings on labour... You never know!!
Hope everyone is doing rather ok!!! It's almost finish for us ladies, almost half on the month ran away already! xxx


----------



## bethyb

Ive been waiting for something to happen all this week and the more u wait and focus on waiting the longer it feels so wishes sweets u must have taken a battering!
Dont be scared hun, ur going to meet ur miracle this week!!! No more waiting!!!!
I have waves of bring on the pain then I get a bad braxton hicks and panic!
Yeah what a lot of emotions u go through having a baby. Especially trying for a baby and losing a baby and then the fears u have about baby being sticky and then this close to the end all the other emotions u feel, and we have the birth to come, thats when u really become a teary wreck! :)
Still time for baby to do his/her thing so just ride with it hun.
Ajarvis hope ur enjoying ur one to one time with ur little man - enjoy it cuz I cant believe how quickly by due date has come round.
All the best to whoever is next, just make sure u keep the rest of us May mummies updated xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

Monkeh - You're latest bump pic looks great!


----------



## Rah

Congrats Snetty, Danny and Ravelyn!! :happydance:

I was going to say im next but will be very happy 2nd if its wishes next!

Well my pains yest got to 5 mins went labour ward to see if i was in labour or not they sent me home 1cm dilated and cervix up and at the back, 4 am they are 3 mins rang LW at 6am and said because they are only 45secs long that i should get a bath...i did fell alseep in the bath for 30 mins hubby was meant to be watchin gout but he fell asleep too :rofl:
MW this am at 10 im nearly 2cm dilated, cervix thinned and ready, she said last night pain was to get baby and me ready so not traumatised by the pain of labour!!! and todays pain wont be as bad??? she gave me a sweep and an hour later i had a show so was very positive, 1pm everything stopped i got an hours sleep and they started again about 3 all very random times at the mo 10-15mins but will see what happens after last night

bethybHappy Due Date

wishesCome on baby wishes

kaykayGood luck tomorrow

Gemma LouAny more signs?


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! Sounds like it'll be soon for you Rah! Good luck!


----------



## ajarvis

Yes ladies I'm definitely making themost of it. We've had a busy busy last 3 days lol. Today is just relax and movie day for him while I get a bit more done around the house :) or that was the plan til' now I"m going to meet DH downtown and go to my work to fill out some forms. but DS will love that anyways. Good Luck Rah :)


----------



## ecossaise74

What about Laura85 and Taurusot09?! Any news?!
I was looking at the first page and there are a lot of girls that are due in may but are not participating to the thread... How do we know if they've popped yet?!


----------



## kmh2009

u no these crampy period type pains a few of us have, ive had them for 3 days now? and they dont come to anything. whats actually causing the pain then? xx


----------



## bethyb

Hey Rah how exciting! Lets hope they get strong and regular tonight.
thinking of u.
we def all going together now, so hopefully its catching LOL xxxxxxx


----------



## kmh2009

the pain is a lot worse today, its really sore


----------



## bethyb

kmh ive been having them too hun, last night they were coming close together but nothing regular. its our bodies gearing up!!! :) - mine are really sore at times and i need to just sit down and focus on them til they go..


----------



## dreams

ecossaise74 said:


> What about Laura85 and Taurusot09?! Any news?!
> I was looking at the first page and there are a lot of girls that are due in may but are not participating to the thread... How do we know if they've popped yet?!

I keep forgetting about this thread and when i do check it there's pages and pages to look through! Hows everybody doing? I've been having some cramps now and again but nothing major. Have another scan on friday :)


----------



## DolceBella

You have to check this thread a few times a day to keep up with us! We can be chatty sometimes! Good luck with your scan!


----------



## ecossaise74

Looks good kmh09, it could turn really quickly in something serious!! We've gotta keep the hope lol!! Like I was saying to my hubby who's getting super impatient (he's close to open my tummy with a crowbar LOL), it only takes a seconde for your water to break and there's a lot of seconds in one day :)

Dreams, how lovely to hear from you!! Hey, it's getting really close for you... Why are you getting a scan?! Nothing wrong I hope?! Let us know how it went!!!


----------



## amelia222

Good morning!

I just got beck from seeing the midwife. She did a sweep (omg did it hurt!!!!!) But she said I am 2 cm dilated and cervix is only 1 cm long, so has thinned quite a bit. She also said she doesn't think the baby will be in there in another week :happydance: I have been booked in to be induced on Sunday if nothing happens by then, so only 5 days or less to wait now :happydance: 

Wishes - I hope today is the day for you, you deserve to be next :hugs:

Good luck to everyone who is in labor or being induced soon!!


----------



## DolceBella

Hope the sweep works for you Amelia!


----------



## lesleyann

hope your sweep works hun...

1:36am and im cleaning :dohh: i went to bed and got the urge to "tidy up" i must be mad :dohh:


----------



## DolceBella

I guess that's what nesting is? I've certainly been cleaning a lot in prep for LO, but I'd rather not be!:rofl:


----------



## charlieann

keep getting stabbing pains accompanied by back ache and feeling need to do no2. been toilet few times and could only go once, and had immense stabbing pain when i did.
timing them to see, hopefully this is the start of something, but not convinced. 
gonna give MW call in a min see what they think
fingers crossed


----------



## DolceBella

Here's hoping Charlieann!


----------



## amelia222

So I think the sweep worked!!!!

Been having painful contractions for about 4-5 hours now and just had a show :happydance: They are only about 3 minutes apart but I can still talk through them but they are getting worse with each one so I think I will be heading to the hospital before too long. Just repacked the bags, tidied the house and had a little panic attack that this time tomorrow I will be holding a baby!

Also just realised that I don't have a text buddy :dohh: Anyone in Canada or US want to be my text buddy? :blush:


----------



## DolceBella

I'm in the US. I'll PM my number to you


----------



## amelia222

off to hospital now


----------



## kmh2009

Good luck amelia 

morning everyone, i got a mw appt this afternoon, i am 39+3, do u think she will chek my cervix?

hope everyone had a good sleep
xx


----------



## ecossaise74

AH AH... Who's the best lol?! I told you all that Amelia will be the next :) I'm too strong guessing. Like at deal or no deal I guess all the boxes but figure out when my LO will arrive!
Anyway, I was right and it's nice to have another may mummy in labour.. Good luck hun!!!
Kmh09 let us for your app, mine's friday (39+5), getting so excited to talk to the midwife!!
Hope everyone else is ok?! Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Monkeh

kmh2009 said:


> Good luck amelia
> 
> morning everyone, i got a mw appt this afternoon, i am 39+3, do u think she will chek my cervix?
> 
> hope everyone had a good sleep
> xx

Hopefully. I've got mw at 3:45 and hoping for a sweep. FX for both of us!!


----------



## lesleyann

My eventfull day so far :dohh:

1:30am couldnt sleep wanted to clean then was cleaning then needed a Huge #2

Went to bed at 5am woke up at 8am and was sick all over the bathroom :cry:


----------



## kmh2009

Monkeh said:


> kmh2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck amelia
> 
> morning everyone, i got a mw appt this afternoon, i am 39+3, do u think she will chek my cervix?
> 
> hope everyone had a good sleep
> xx
> 
> Hopefully. I've got mw at 3:45 and hoping for a sweep. FX for both of us!!Click to expand...

has your midwife mentioned anything about a sweep yet or have you asked? i would like one done but havent mentioned it before.


----------



## Monkeh

She mentioned it to me last week and said I could have one in the week I'm due. I won't see her for another week, so I'm due in the week between appointments, so she shouldn't have a problem hopefully!!

Lost more plug just now as well :wohoo:


----------



## bethyb

glad we all doing ok. :)
been having very funny pains but no contractions, although my oh having a op today so its him in hospital, ill feel more happy when hes home and hopefully baby will make its arrival then :) well a girl can hope xx


----------



## wishes

ooooh, good luck to those hoping for sweeps today... hope they work for you!!

...and how exciting that amelia is at the hospital! :happydance: Any updates??

Beth... whats he doing going into hospital now. Are you guys crazy? You know that means itll happen today? :dohh: Oh well, at least youll all be in the same place! :rofl:

Im just chugging along still. :blush:


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck Amelia....can't wait for updates xx


----------



## maccy

I'm 3/5's engaged now, hope she keeps going, had some pains last night then they went away...really want this baby to come on her own, do not want to be induced again!


----------



## wishes

maccy said:


> ...really want this baby to come on her own, do not want to be induced again!


Dont say that!!!!!!!!! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## kmh2009

monkeh - strange but my midwife appt is the sametime as urs aswell. :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

A jarvis - been suffering with the restless legs alot, especially in the evenings, also get it in my arms sometimes in bed and then I have to get up and do house work.

Rah - No more signs for me, well, nothing continuous! Yesterday I got painful Braxton Hicks all day........they got to being 4 mins apart, and then all stopped. Been getting loads of pains down below almost like the baby is trying to push its head out or something! I just give up, I keep getting false alarms, had them every day since last weekend. I think I will be pushing on the lounge floor and still convinced that its practise pains!

Amelia 222 - sounds good for you! At least you know you will have your little one on the weekend if not before!

CharlieAnn - sounds promising for you too!

Maccy - sounds like LO is getting there.......keep going little one, don't make mummy have to be induced again!

I have to ask, has anybody had the feeling that baby is hitting a nerve, last night I got an urge to have a number 2........and when I tried to go I nearly lept off the toilet seat, I got a massive pain in my bits that shot down the tops of my legs and I also felt the biggest amount of pressure in my bottom! After all that I couldn't go! Have been today no problem so I am guessing little one has moved slightly.

I am getting quite impatient now with all these signs and nothing actually happening. I have been losing bits of the plug for a couple of weeks in bits (or so I thought), then yesterday I got a big blob in my underwear and got lots of stringy discharge every time I wiped after a wee, so I am wondering if all the stuff I had before was the plug after all. All my friends around me are having/had their babies and I want mine now. I don't like sitting at home waiting, I want to be hands on with my LO! Oh well, 2 weeks tomorrow until my due date so I will just have to watch this space and see what LO has in store for me! I still think I am going to be a late one as all my friends have been early! Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## Gemma Lou

You know me and my stats, just been looking at the babies which have been coming along! Seems to be boy heavy so far!

8 girls
14 boys


----------



## Gemma Lou

Was interested in the April Stats as someone told me that boys are more popular at the minute........
15 boys registered - another 18 predicted but not recorded (total 33)
23 girls registered - another 9 predicted but not recorded (32)
18 unknown babies not registered

Seems pretty even stevens to me!


----------



## DolceBella

Morning girls. Just started a thread about Amelia222's labor. Got a text last night that she was about 4cm.


----------



## Kimboowee

Seems like everyone thats close-ish has been getting crampy pains. Getting quite sick of them now, they should either get more painful or leave me alone!

I seem to have a never ending plug/show! Anyone else??!

Good luck Amelia!


----------



## DolceBella

I get lots of toning and BH, especially when I take my RLT capsules. But I've haven't had any plug or show yet.


----------



## Taurustot09

i havent even got a niggle:cry: no show, no signs of any leaking at all:dohh:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Kimboowee said:


> Seems like everyone thats close-ish has been getting crampy pains. Getting quite sick of them now, they should either get more painful or leave me alone!
> 
> I seem to have a never ending plug/show! Anyone else??!
> 
> Good luck Amelia!

Same as you, this plug thing seems never ending. I started to get it a couple of weeks ago and then yesterday I had it every time I went to the toilet and a blob in my undies (nice!) :blush:


----------



## classyburd

Ive been midwife this morning 38+5 and she said baby is 2/5 Wooooo, is that more or less ready to drop? 
Bp was slightly raised so am having it retaken again tomorrow at home and if its still raised i will have to go down PAU.
Booked in for consultant on monday 39+3 and have been told they will gimmie sweep there and book a date for induction.

Finally things seem to be moving in the right direction.

Ive had no real signs though, no plug, just loads of braxton hicks!


----------



## Monkeh

kmh2009 said:


> monkeh - strange but my midwife appt is the sametime as urs aswell. :)

Oooh spooky :lol:

If mw won't sweep me, I want her to at least check out my cervix and see if there's anything happening. FX things go better at this appt than my previous one. I'd like baby to be at least a little bit engaged!!


----------



## kmh2009

im just worried that if she checks my cervix, its gonna be completely closed and thick and then i will be miserable


----------



## Monkeh

I worry that bub's head is going to be just on the brim again. I'll be gutted if she isn't engaged :(

Still holding out for my sweep though. I think if I explain I've been getting period type cramps, a bit of blood and have lost my plug, she should have no reason to refuse me really?

I'll argue with her if I have to :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

kmh hopefully she'll check and do a sweep or something you're so close!

Good luck amelia! If I'd seen earlier I'd a been your buddy! I'm next door in Alberta lol

Monkeh I hope you get your sweep too! They didn't do anything for me last time, but that was because I was at 0 progress when she was trying apparently for them to be effective you need to be dilated, or effaced etc. 

Maccy I hope you get your LO without induction! I know how you feel and that is my main hope for this baby as well!

gemma I would never consider getting out of bed to do housework lol. I just try and deal with it and fall asleep :p But I get a similar feeling in my belly when he's moving alot! Every once in a while I get similar pain to what you're describing. I also attributed it to the way baby is sitting. I'm getting impatient with the signs as well, but funny enough ever since I hit 37 weeks they've slowed down to almost nothing - very little cramping, and only BH no real contractions or painful ones etc. 

The stats are neat. we are boy heavy right now! I've another one to add if he ever decides to come :p

kimboowee my only liking of the pains is apparently it's making baby lower although still not engaged! otherwise I'm with you they can go away!

Classyburd you're making some progress thats always nice! do you know when they'll book your induction for? Are you waiting the full 42 weeks or will it be done earlier?

Nothing to report here - at all. DTD last night and it did nothing - just some BH. although he is back down to being low again which is possibly giving me false hope lol Don't know if I mentioned it but I finally ordered my stroller yesterday :) It's being shipped from the states so I'm just waiting for it to be delivered now!! It's the only "new" thing we've bought for this baby - poor kid lol so I'm really excited :p


----------



## Gemma Lou

classyburd said:


> Ive been midwife this morning 38+5 and she said baby is 2/5 Wooooo, is that more or less ready to drop?
> Bp was slightly raised so am having it retaken again tomorrow at home and if its still raised i will have to go down PAU.
> Booked in for consultant on monday 39+3 and have been told they will gimmie sweep there and book a date for induction.
> 
> Finally things seem to be moving in the right direction.
> 
> Ive had no real signs though, no plug, just loads of braxton hicks!

Thats good news :happydance:, I have been 2/5 for 3 weeks now, it means the baby is where it needs to be.............its just a case of sit and wait now! Time is going to fly by now........I hope! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

I'm starting to get the dreaded phone calls and texts now... "Baby here yet? Labor signs yet?" Like people think I wouldn't tell them!!


----------



## Monkeh

Well I've got my sweep booked in for Sunday :wohoo:

Bit of a pain I didn't get it today, but at least I've got it to look forward to :D

Baby is also finally engaged!! 3/5ths :happydance:

BP also slightly up, and adding all that to my lost plug this morning and my period-type cramps, the mw doesn't think it'll be too long for me now :D

Happy Monkeh :D


----------



## DolceBella

Yay! Sounds good Monkeh!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have never known LO to be as playful as it has been today, its really active and has been chasing my hand around my bump for the last 2 and a half hours. I was going to do some jobs but I have been having much more fun with play time! Its got me all excited! I want to meet it.......come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Good news Monkeh :) Hopefully your LO co-operates! I didn't realize an elevation in BP was indicative of labor on it's way.

Sounds fun Gemma! I like when they're responsive to our pokes and what not - I chase his feet across the top of my stomach :)


----------



## classyburd

Am hoping they will book induction for the end of next week if not earlier. My DD is next friday so who knows.

Yes Gemma, i know what you mean, Archie has been really active today but all his movements hurt so more coz poor lil bugger dont have much room to play anymore :(

Just wish i would start loosing even just a little bit of plug or sommit now, not seen a peek of it


----------



## bethyb

Well my other half has had his op and is back home ok! Thought id pop today so cleaned the house and filled the cupboards, went for a walk with my wee man - a little one though cuz it started to rain and nada! LOL
My phone broke too, although Orange brought me a new one tonight - phew!!!
So still on my rlt, pineapple etc. Im gonna do a curry tomorrow, was going to tonight but we had food at my MIL, they are all so excited it makes me more excited!!!
Im 2/5 ths engaged too - have been for 3 weeks so same as u gemmalou :) although lots of kicks in the ribs today so might be a long baby?
Have midwife again tomorrow as I have high BP on my last reading and prtein in my wee so ill update then.
Hoping u will have some news for us then wishes! 
I also getting the shooting pains.. xxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

I haven't gotten any text updates from Amelia in almost 12 hours. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya girls, good luck to all the girlies having sweeps i do hope they work for youu!!! Good luck Ameilia :) cant wait to see pictures, we also had Pink_Witch's induction today to meet little Ernie!! yey :)
OMG FIVE DAYS UNTIL MY LO IS HERE!!!! :yipee:


----------



## DolceBella

So exciting abblebubba!!


----------



## bethyb

5 days, how exciting!
Yeah hope to here updates soon.
think wishes is being induced tomorrow too so hopefully there will be more may mummies soon! xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

YEY! ITS ALL HAPPENING NOWWWWW :yipee:


----------



## moonmagic

Hey all just want to say I had my wee baby girl Chloe Amanda Gaw on her due date the 10th of May, Weight 7lbs9. Will put some wee pic's and birthing story on when i get a chance :D:D. 
Had a long labour and very stressful a far cry from the water birth i wanted :L:L:L, but all great now just enjoying being a mummy :D:D


----------



## Taurustot09

looks like i am in early labour!:happydance: pains every 4-5 minutes, have phoned the hospital and been told to wait until they get more intense then call back in 30 mins :dohh: hoping this really is the real thing ! and can get myself to hospital:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: could be meeting my little princess by the morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bethyb

just woken up with pains... oh at work and not sure what to do :) hmmm wonder if today is my day?
good luck taurustot xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

Good luck taurustot and bethy!! Hope to see birth stories soon!!

Congrats moonmagic!


----------



## DolceBella

Haven't heard anything all day from Amelia. I'm assuming she's too in love with her new LO to update us now! (I'm so jealous!) It's 11pm here, so I'm off to bed. G'night all!


----------



## classyburd

How is everyone today?
Im just sat in waiting for midwife to come round and recheck my BP :(

Couldnt tell me what time it would be though so i just gotta wait in all day


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, as u no i had midwife yesterday. she didnt sweep me or check my cervix. 
baby is still 2/5 engaged though. yey. 
I've got a sweep booked for thursday (so long away!!!) and im expecting a phone call today to book an appointment with the consultant, so consultant can book induction. 

Why do you have to see a consultant when u r overdue?

ive also got increased bp and had to have bloods and urine sent off last night. 

no news really, no signs and no baby

xx


----------



## Monkeh

Not sure why you'd have to see the consultant just to book induction. I had my induction booked yesterday, for the 27th, and although it will be in a consultant led unit rather than my cmu, I didn't have to see the consultant before booking. Maybe I'll have to see him/her nearer the time? Who knows.

Thats a pain about your sweep though. Next Thursday? Lets hope you pop before then! :hugs:


----------



## AngieBaby

Best of luck to all the 'waiting to pop' May Mummies :dust:


----------



## kmh2009

hey hey hey.....guess what.i got some positive news.... just had a really bad poo. (TMI) sorry. then lost some plug. it kinda got stuck to the side of the toilet bowl. lol way TMI. 

got cramping again now


----------



## Gemma Lou

moonmagic said:


> Hey all just want to say I had my wee baby girl Chloe Amanda Gaw on her due date the 10th of May, Weight 7lbs9. Will put some wee pic's and birthing story on when i get a chance :D:D.
> Had a long labour and very stressful a far cry from the water birth i wanted :L:L:L, but all great now just enjoying being a mummy :D:D

Congratulations! Whats the chances of actually having your baby on the due date? Amazing. Can't wait to see some pics. I love the name by the way! x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Taurustot BethyB KMH2009

Sounds exciting for you mums to be........I can't wait to see some updates. Good Luck, I hope this is it for all of you! x


----------



## holden_babez

kmh2009 said:


> hey hey hey.....guess what.i got some positive news.... just had a really bad poo. (TMI) sorry. then lost some plug. it kinda got stuck to the side of the toilet bowl. lol way TMI.
> 
> got cramping again now

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!! :hug:


----------



## elmaxie

I just wanted to update May mummies that Rah has given birth thismorning at 06:59am both mum and baby are well.:happydance:

I dont know how much I am allowed to share with you yet but as soon as I know I can either update or am sure Sarah will when she has time.

But the pic she sent baby Rah is sooo cute and well worth the few days of contractions and wait she has had!

CONGRATS RAH!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## kmh2009

congrats rah and moonmagic 

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Yey! Congratulations Rah!!!!!!!! Another May Mummy! Come on everyone, the may party has begun!x


----------



## Gemma Lou

KMH, how are you now? x


----------



## kmh2009

sore at the moment and probably getting my hopes up for nothing. it still could be ages couldnt it :-(


----------



## maccy

Congrats Rah

Bethy Beth - Hope this is it for you

Lots of us are 3/5's and 2/5's engaged so lets hope they keep moving in the right direction. 

Good luck Wishes with your induction today!

Cause I was induced last time I worry that I won't know when labours actually starting..I know I prob will but cause I have Strep B I have to get to the hospital ASAP and arrange childcare etc for my LO so every twinge and ache at the moment is making me think..is this it...LOL! 

How we doing on the birthing are we going early or late mostly?


----------



## maccy

kmh - good luck hun hope this is it for you. x


----------



## dreams

ecossaise74 said:


> Looks good kmh09, it could turn really quickly in something serious!! We've gotta keep the hope lol!! Like I was saying to my hubby who's getting super impatient (he's close to open my tummy with a crowbar LOL), it only takes a seconde for your water to break and there's a lot of seconds in one day :)
> 
> Dreams, how lovely to hear from you!! Hey, it's getting really close for you... Why are you getting a scan?! Nothing wrong I hope?! Let us know how it went!!!

I've been measuring small throughout so i've been getting scanned every 2 weeks. Everytime i've been for a scan she's been ok little bit on the small side but still normal so i'm not worried about my scans anymore like i used to be! Its just nice seeing her on the screen :) The MW always manages to get me worked up though as last week i was measuring 29 weeks and she gets someone else and theyre both fluttering about and measuring me with different tapes etc.


----------



## elmaxie

I can update about Rah now she has text me back.

Isobelle Neve was born today at 06:59am weighing 7lb 12oz!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## kmh2009

just had some wonderful news:

taurustot had her baby girl this morning at 7:15am weighing 6lb 13oz. 5 hour labour and no stitches. mummy is totally in love and says her daughter is perfect.


Many congratulations taurus

xx


----------



## kmh2009

ahhh babies are popping in every direction..lol


----------



## dreams

phew just finished reading! I really need to check this thread more often! 

I'm so excited after reading though! A few have had their LO so i'd like to say congratulations to you all :cloud9: Now i just want to meet my little girl!


----------



## ecossaise74

Thank God, babies are starting to understand it's time to meet their loving families 

Congrats to Rah, Moonmagic, Laura85, Taurostot!!! :cloud9: :happydance:
Good luck to wishes!!! :hugs:
Monkeh it's great that you have your induction's date, at least now you have a new countdown... :hugs:
Dreams, I'm happy it's nothing major. Yes at least you see your little princess often 
Kmh09, hope this is it!!

Can't wait to see my mw tomorrow, talk about all this!! And hopefully get a sweep or book an appointement, for the induction too!!
I sssssssooooooooo want to meet my little man, come on cutie, come enjoy those lovely moments with your daddy and I. Hubby is getting super restless and impatient lol!!
Hope everyone is ok and doing fine!!! We need to keep this may babies invasion going lol!!! xxx


----------



## ecossaise74

Forgot Ravelyn.. Congrats girl!! 
Damn too much babies, can't keep up with the pace lol!! So many people are moving on from this thread.. Tell me why are we still here lol?!!


----------



## dannydustcart

bethyb said:


> danny im so so chuffed for you :)
> congrats!
> was ur homebirth everything u wanted it to be??

Home birth was better than expected and welll worth it and VERY quick :) ill do a birth story when im settled. Im enjoying my family time at the moment.

Good luck everyone.. dont be scared of labour its great.

SNETTY... hows your boy doing? how are you? thank you for being there when i got a little shakey last sunday ! I had no idea i was in the last stages of labour!


----------



## Emsy26

BethyB, KMH - hope this is the start for you both xox

Congrats to Taurustot, Rah, Moonmagic and Laura85 - WOOHOOOOOO, lots of May Bubbas coming now xoxox


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats to all the new mummies!! I won't try to name everyone, cause I'll likely forget someone :lol:

I've lost yet MORE plug. I'm beginning to wonder exactly how big this thing is!! :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Rah and Taurustot!!

KMH and Monkeh - Looking good!

Danny - Hope you're feeling well!

Have doc visit today... I'll update you all later!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Moonmagic!! Can't wait to see your pics :) Thats pretty cool that you got to have your baby right on your due date!

Taurustot09 Congratulations!!!! Sounds like a nice quick labour!

Congratulations to Rah as well :) 

3 NEW babies since I last logged on! Love it! Can't wait for all the pics and birth stories!

Bethy hope today is your day!!

Dolcebella I was wondering about Amelia too!

kmh too bad she made you wait for your sweep. Does seem a little odd to see a consultant to make an appointment for induction... but hopefully labor comes first since you're having some signs!

dreams those regular scans would be nice to see lots of baby :) Midwife getting you worked up though isn't nice. They should just let one person do the measuring - especially since they know you've been measuring small anyways!

More cramping and strong BH last night - still not real contractions - but baby is lower and stayed low... hopefully a good sign. No sign of plug or anything like that - no signs at all. I REALLY don't want to be a June mommy lol. But on the bright side my stroller is now in Redmond Washington lmao

Hope all you ladies are doing well and we see MORE May babies soon :)


----------



## classyburd

Midwife has just been out to recheck my bp and she says its still abit higher than normal. Urine was ok though and no headaches or blurry vision so she is happy for me to stay at home at the moment. I have to ring her back though if anything changes.
She gonna pop back out on saturday though and recheck it again.

Thats all the news i have for now though


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thats good that they are keeping a close eye on you.............how you doing in general classyburd?


----------



## DolceBella

Amelia delivered. I updated her thread.

Just got back from doc visit... I'm 2cm and 50%!! Yay!!:happydance: I've been so afraid that my cervix would stay locked up tight since this is my first. Hats off to RLT and EPO!! LO isn't really engaged yet though, but it's size is measuring right on track. So, we'll see!


----------



## kmh2009

hmmm very crampy pains in back and stomach. all shaky aswell now....hmmmm


----------



## classyburd

Oh forgot to say congrats to all who have popped already, am so jealous!!!

Ermmm am not too bad ta Gem, just getting really emotional waiting, i hate not knowing when things are gonna happen, am abit of a control freak hahaha.

Have been told to rest also which is pretty boring!!


----------



## lesleyann

mw rang me this morning next appointment is at home on my due date....


Why will she want to do a home vist? and on my due date?


----------



## Gemma Lou

I know what you mean, I need to know the time and date that things are going to happen, I hate surprises, thats why everyone is amazed I haven't found out the sex! I am known as little miss organised! I kind of don't get the choice though in this waiting game! x


----------



## snettyb

Hello lovely's!! WOW so much to catch up on!! All you ladies showing labour signs- fingers crossed this is it for all you! And my my are we all popping!! I said last week we would all pop together lol. Congrats to all the new may mummies!

Danny- i was so worried about you on sunday night and anxious to hear back from you. I was gritting my teeth through contractions at 6am on monday morning saying to my OH 'eehhh i hope she is ok' lol my OH was laughing at me saying well lets get ours out then you can text her later haha Can't wait to see your birth story! x

My little Jake is amazing! He's not too keen on sleeping at the moment but he's doing well. Hospital kept us in a few days as he wasn't feeding too well but he's latching on like a trooper now. BFing is really tough and i dunno how long i can/will keep it up but i'm just taking it one day at a time. I'm a little sore still, managed to avoid stitches but have torn a little at the back and front (ouch). Need to remember to take things a little easier and i'm sure i'll feel fine soon.

Anyway, i'm rambling now. I'll keep checking in to see how you all go! xx


----------



## dreams

I hate not knowing too! I wish i knew a date so i could count down properly!


----------



## classyburd

I just get so flustered not knowing stuff, and outta control! ARGHHHH


----------



## ajarvis

It would definitely make life easier knowing when this LO is coming!

Snetty just remember it will get easier. Although that's easier said than done lol. Rest up (when possible :p )


----------



## ecossaise74

This pregnancy thing should be like Xmas... We know it's the 25th so even if we aare super impatient to get our gifts, knowing it's on 25 not before, not after makes it a lot easier!! I had the countdown until full-term, then due date and now waiting on induction date.. F*** that lol!! Give me one date and let me sleep lol!!!
With hubby we are so impatient we don't sleep at night anymore. Anyone else like this??!!
Glad a lot is happening for you girls... It's not my case :(


----------



## dreams

That's such a good way of putting it. Its like the goal posts keep moving lol


----------



## DolceBella

The anxiety of not knowing when I'll labor is torturous!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Pink_Witch!!


----------



## charlieann

charlieann said:


> keep getting stabbing pains accompanied by back ache and feeling need to do no2. been toilet few times and could only go once, and had immense stabbing pain when i did.
> timing them to see, hopefully this is the start of something, but not convinced.
> gonna give MW call in a min see what they think
> fingers crossed

called MW said take paracetamol as didnt sound like labour.
hour later was getting worse so rang again and they said go in.
they didnt believe i was in labour so put me on machine
machine dont lie. 5am was having regular contractions every 4-5 mins, the day before induction!
was 5cm dilated at 9.30am, which they told me was classed as in labour.
baby Thomas Ali was born at 7.33pm. one hell of a day but worth it.
stopped in overnight and allowed home this afternoon.


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Pink Witch, and charlieann!!


----------



## ecossaise74

Congratulations to Pink-witch and Charlieann... Lots of happiness coming your way <3
I tihnk I'm gonna stop checking this thread because everytime I go on it there's some new babies, and I'm getting super jealous lol!! 
It was fun at the start but I want mine, it's my turn lol!!! Though my LO would follow the example of all those May babies but he's a stubborn little Muffin!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Charlieann!!


----------



## ajarvis

I posted new bump pics - I haven't taken any since 35 weeks so bump is different size etc. but I "think" I may look lower :D thats my only sign right now and i really want it to be true :p


----------



## Monkeh

I've just been out a huuuuge long walk, came home and dug up the garden looking for worms for the chickens, and still nothing :hissy:

Got an exam tomorrow morning so what do you reckon the chances I'll go into labour in the middle of it are? :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Sorry ajarvis! You still look high to me.


----------



## ajarvis

Thats the way it goes you'll go into labor at the ONLY time you don't want to. Thats why I'm half expecting the baby to come tomorrow or Saturday. We're actually getting out of the house to a friends place and you know this baby wants to come interrupt that :p


----------



## ajarvis

lol thats ok dolcebella. I expect that. I'm just wishful thinking lol. Since DS #1 came so late I can expect to be late with this one too....


----------



## dreams

ecossaise74 said:


> Congratulations to Pink-witch and Charlieann... Lots of happiness coming your way <3
> I tihnk I'm gonna stop checking this thread because everytime I go on it there's some new babies, and I'm getting super jealous lol!!
> It was fun at the start but I want mine, it's my turn lol!!! Though my LO would follow the example of all those May babies but he's a stubborn little Muffin!!!!

I was just about to post this! I start checking this thread more often and everytime i sign in more babies have come! I want to hold my baby girl!


----------



## lesleyann

I kind of just told my Oh i dont think i love him anymore and his crying but yet i dont feel bad IDK


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Just to let you may mummies know, Bethy B has had her baby girl!

Thread here...
*
Clicky*


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Beth!!


----------



## DolceBella

The May mummies are popping so fast that I only have room to put their names in the heading for a day or two! It's crazy!


----------



## dreams

I started a thread but no ones replied yet so i'll post it here too. 

I haven't felt LO much for weeks but for the last few hours she's been going crazy, does anybody know if this is normal? Or anybody experienced this?


----------



## Becca L

DolceBella said:


> The May mummies are popping so fast that I only have room to put their names in the heading for a day or two! It's crazy!

I want to be next! Feel like I've been pregnant several years.


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats to Pink Witch, charlieann and Bethyb xoxox


----------



## DolceBella

dreams - I would say too much movement is better than too little.


----------



## amelia222

Congrats to all the other May mummies who popped in the last few days. It looks like we all went at once!

I had a bit of a scare with heavy bleeding and big clots immediately after the birth but all is ok now with me. Alice was born at 2:10 pm PST yesterday and weighed 8lb 15 oz. She is in the NICU still and was taken there about 2 hours after being born because she was not breathing as well as she should and had low oxygen levels. They now have her on IV antibiotics just in case she has an infection, but they say the is probably not the case. It is more likely that she is just taking longer to adjust to being in the outside world than most babies. I'm off to see her now and try a feed. 

Good luck to all of you who have labor signs!


----------



## kmh2009

congrats to the new mummies and babies.... 


everything stopped for me again!! lost a bit more plug yesterday evening but the crampy pains have died down. 

he's not coming out is he

xxx


----------



## MamaK

Congratulations to you all, fantastic news :wohoo: :hugs: 

For the rest of us, HURRY UP BABIES!!!!

I cant take it any longer, every day I wake up asking my belly when they are coming out :D

Sending loads of labour dust!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

HUGE Congrats to Pink Witch, charlieann and Bethyb...........who will be next, I like this, it keeps coming in threes every time I log on! Come on May babies, there are alot of impatient mummies here who want to meet you!


----------



## Gemma Lou

time for some stats............
Early - 18
Late - 11
On Time -1
Boys - 16 (late - 3 Early - 13)
Girls - 14 (late - 8 Early - 5 On time - 1)

hmmmm, interesting Stats I think! It seems that the girlie babies seem to enjoy keeping us waiting, and the boy babies like to bless us with their presence early! One girlie on time too, well we do like to be where we are supposed to be at the right time if we can don't we ladies! It will be interesting to see if the same pattern continues. You can really tell I have too much time on my hands can't you! Such a little stats person at the min!


----------



## kmh2009

come on baby!!! add to those early boy stats. lost more plug today so somethings going on in there


----------



## maccy

Ah GemmaLou thanks for the stats hun...mines a girl so I hope I'm not gonna be kept waiting!!

Congrats all the ladies that have popped, so many of you I'll forget someone if I name you individually!


----------



## dreams

I've just come back from my last scan and everything is good :) I asked how much she weighed and she said 3.2kg (7lbs) and they've been worrying me she's small! Consultant booked another appointment for when i'm 41+3 so i'm hoping i wont need that appointment and LO will be here. 

I've got this feeling that she's going to be late, i think its too comfortable in there!


----------



## ecossaise74

Congrats BethyB.... Damn I'm really becoming a cranky old pregnant b**ch lol, getting so frustated with all those babies coming and mine is a stubborn Muffin that's gonna go overbaked... So unfair, I'm getting super pissed :-( 
I started blackmail like if you don't get out, no tetties for you lol... Do you think babies are aware of the concept?!!

I had my mw app, waited a fucking hour to have a guy (who was taking over her) check my bp, heart-beat, urine and THAT'S IT!! What a fucking joke honnestly?! Medical care but nobody cares :-( I told him how shit I was feeling and that I wanted to book a sweep and induction. He said "for the sweep you'll have to wait to be between 41 and 42weeks, and the induction is only at 42 not before". He also said I could check with an obstetrician to be induced around 10 days but (and I quote) "I don't think you'll find anyone who's gonna sympathise with you enough to book you earlier than that". WTF???!!!
So I'm suppose to wait the 1/06 to have my boy if he doesn't want to come?! I can't handle it... Last night I cried because his kicking was hurting like hell (wanted to curl up and die lol!) and today I hear it's just common discomfort in pregnancy and I should be fucking patient...
Hello?! I already gave 9 fucking month, put me out of my misery you Sonof****** :-/ Guys shouldn't be allowed to handle pregnant women, they suck.
Oh I almost forgot, he wouldn't check my cervix either. I'll will only be check next friday. Thank NHS, you suck!!
Sorry for the rant but with the hormones,it's just getting too much for me now. I'm an emotional wrecked.

Hope everyone is ok, and feel better than I do.... Lots of labour dust for you guys <3


----------



## lesleyann

Got woke up at 9:40am by pain :( so went back but was getting woken up aprox every hour for another pain then back to sleep :dohh: 

Completely emptied my bowl **sorry TMI** so i hope this pain goes away or it best be the start of something!!!

Got a hen party tonight at the pub for my grans wedding witch is tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ecossaise, sounds like you're having a right rubbish time of it at the minute, I understand what you mean about men doing the checks, what the hell do they know about the discomforts we're having! They can't possibly understand what we are going through and how desperate you get at the end to meet little one and get on with things.

LesleyAnn, sounds promising for you, keep us posted. I think there will be a lot of jealous may mummies if you go into labour early! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok..................so who is looking possible for the next 24 hours?
LesleyAnn?
KMH?


----------



## kmh2009

got my pains back now but i dnt think ts gonna happen. thanks for the positive thoughts though...

hugs to everyone

xx


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all..

Lesleyann - What is going on with you and your OH?? I think in all the delivery news, we glossed over your post about not being in love anymore! What's happening?? I hope you're ok...

KMH - Fingers crossed! Something's definately brewing for you...

Ecossaise - Sorry for such a crap visit! If I lived over there, I'd give you a sweep!:rofl:

Dreams - Glad your scan went well!


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone!! Congrats on all the new mummys! Lol

I was just wondering, who else is overdue so far?? im now 3 days overdue (lovely lol) and I had an appointment today, had a sweep and was told that I am 2 cm dilated! so hopefully that means it wont be long now? will it? lol


----------



## ajarvis

lesleyann hope you and your dh work it out. remember that pregnancy hormones make us feel and say really strange things

amelia hope your LO makes a nice quick recovery and you can take her home sooner than later

eccosaise sorry you had a crappy visit! I too am possibly looking at a june baby - could be as late as June 11th!!! Lets hope both of us have more co-operative LO's than that!

So the doctor said lots of SEX. and we've been obliging, and it's doing NOTHING> Barely BH now! before we'd DTD and I'd have painful contractions, and cramps now I get uncomfortable contractions, but no cramping etc. Grrrr. I tried to move my sweep earlier, but they have no appointments on Tuesday but thankfully she's willing to do it on Thursday at 39 weeks - normally she makes people wait, but cause Jules was so late she's willing to do it early. Oh well I do have that BBQ to go to tomorrow :p


----------



## kmh2009

dolcebella said:


> g'morning all..
> 
> Lesleyann - what is going on with you and your oh?? I think in all the delivery news, we glossed over your post about not being in love anymore! What's happening?? I hope you're ok...
> 
> Kmh - fingers crossed! Something's definately brewing for you...
> 
> Ecossaise - sorry for such a crap visit! If i lived over there, i'd give you a sweep!:rofl:
> 
> Dreams - glad your scan went well!



how long can it brew for??


----------



## DolceBella

haha! don't ask! :rofl:


----------



## kmh2009

awww not the answer i wanted :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## kmh2009

hmm i wonder if i plan a trip to the cinema this weekend, baby would inconveniently come?


----------



## lesleyann

DolceBella said:


> G'morning all..
> 
> Lesleyann - What is going on with you and your OH?? I think in all the delivery news, we glossed over your post about not being in love anymore! What's happening?? I hope you're ok...
> 
> KMH - Fingers crossed! Something's definately brewing for you...
> 
> Ecossaise - Sorry for such a crap visit! If I lived over there, I'd give you a sweep!:rofl:
> 
> Dreams - Glad your scan went well!

Well we talked about it and we are trying to work though it..Still doing all the stuff we would before **more him trying to make me love him again i guess but i think he realised i felt like half the time it would be exactly the if i was on my own because he never did anything or took me anywhere ect** infact things are much better since i told him that... Infact i think these pains ive been getting might be because of the :sex: :blush: from last night/this morning been very involed :blush: Still getting pains every hour


On another note i have finally packed my hospital bags.. and there sat in the living room next to the car seat.


----------



## Monkeh

Anybody else just not know what to do with themselves?

I slept badly last night so have been up since 5:30. I'm now tired though don't really want to go to bed at this time! Still got to have dinner, but just can't be bothered making anything, and totally don't know what to have and just urgh.

Restless and fed up now. What to do, what to do...


----------



## dreams

Monkeh said:


> Anybody else just not know what to do with themselves?
> 
> I slept badly last night so have been up since 5:30. I'm now tired though don't really want to go to bed at this time! Still got to have dinner, but just can't be bothered making anything, and totally don't know what to have and just urgh.
> 
> Restless and fed up now. What to do, what to do...

I'm the same, i wake up for some reason around 5.30 every morning and it doesn't matter if i do manage to sleep for half an hour or so in the day i'm still shattered. 

TMI now lol. Erm my usual bowel movements are something stupid like once a week and i'm more or less always constipated (this was going on before pregnancy). Since tuesday i've been going everyday and i always feel like i want to go and i've been getting cramps low down. I realise that this doesn't mean that labour will start soon but if it was a sign how long do you thing it would be before something happens?


----------



## kmh2009

anyone got a really sore up their lady bits?


----------



## Monkeh

kmh2009 said:


> anyone got a really sore up their lady bits?

Yup. Like, right at the cervix?

I'm hoping its a good sign lol.


----------



## kmh2009

yeh like right at the cervix, i was worried i have an infection or something. never heard of it really. still got cramps. 

anything new with anyone?

xx


----------



## snettyb

Congrats to pinkwitch, charlieann and bethy keep em popping ladies!! 

Done by birth story if you guys wanna check it out xx


----------



## Emsy26

KMH & LesleyAnn - Hope things start moving along for you xx

GemmaLou - Thanks for the stats, mine was one of those early boys...be interesting to see if the boys keep it up, and the girlies keep mummies on their toes. Lol

Ecossaise - Sorry you had a crappy visit, how the hell would a bloke know bout the discomforts of being preggers.....the buggers ain't ever gonna have to go thru it!! If Only.........

xx


----------



## amelia222

kmh - sounds like you're feeling exactly like I did in the days leading up to Alice's birth. Now that I think back on it I was probably in early/pre-labor since last friday and proper labor started on tuesday. Hopefully you will have your LO in the next few days!!!

An update on Alice - she has now had 4 succesful feeds :happydance: and they say that if she continues to feeel this well her IV can be reduced. The latest issue is jaundice which is being treated with the lights. I got to help bath her this morning and have changed her diaper a few times as well. FX we get to go home this weekend.


----------



## bethyb

Thanks for ur well wishes ladies. :)
Had Scarlett Julie Maria at 9.30 yesterday and got to have her at home like id wanted!
shes 7lb 14.5 oz.
Im so in love! I cant believe she is here.
good luck and lots of labour dust to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## bethyb

Here she is!!
https://i44.tinypic.com/2qxs2lz.jpg
Zac and his sister :)
https://i41.tinypic.com/a30agw.jpg
My family!


----------



## DolceBella

Oh Beth! She's beautiful! Congratulations!

Amelia - Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DolceBella

Hey Gals.. I couldn't upload my nursery pics because the file is too big. I'll make smaller ones later. But if you have facebook, I'll add you as a buddy and you can see them on there. My full name is Karen Capwell Galluzzo. Just tell me you're from BnB!


----------



## classyburd

Your nursery is gorgeous hun, but i already said that :)


----------



## DolceBella

Thanks! It was so much fun to put together!


----------



## classyburd

No more of us popped yet?


----------



## Mama1985

Hey Bethyb!!! awww she is so beautiful!!!

Warning, Looong rant and possible TMI

*sigh* im still here lol 4 days overdue and no sign of her yet, well im not sure...I had a sweep done on fri, doc said I was 2 cm dilated and he could actually feel the waters (he also said he could have broken them there and then, but didnt) he gave me an induction date on the following fri (i'll be 10 days overdue then) but he said he reckons I dont need it, then about 5ish I started getting tight pains underneath my belly (if that makes any sense lol) and back pain, I could feel it better when I was sitting upright and forward, if I was sitting back or standing up I could really feel it. 
They started getting about 5 mins apart but the pain wasnt that bad, I went to the hospital anyway and they tried to do a sweep ( she was poking me I swear! it was much more then uncomfortable!! Bordering on PAIN!, the other doc it was more like pressure that I could deal with) ANYWAY! Lol she was saying that she didnt know how the other bloke could have done it cos she could barely feel the neck of the cervix, and I wasnt contracting.

I just feel like the doc was fobbing me off!!! im still having a few pains but its nothing really, if nothing has happened by Mon im gonna ring the hospital to complain, I am suppose to be high risk as well because of me being overwieght and yet they are not doing anything

ARRGGGHHH


----------



## Monkeh

Aww Beth she's gorgeous, well done! :D

Hope things start for you soon Mama1985 :hugs:


----------



## Mama1985

thanks Monkeh, you too!! you havent got long to go now! Lol how are you feeling

Oooh and call me Louise!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm feeling good today. Got a good sleep last night and got my sweep tomorrow to look forward to, so hopefully things will start moving soon. :)


----------



## magicvw

Good luck Monkeh! x


----------



## ecossaise74

Yeah good luck monkeh... Maybe once one of the 17th babies is here, it will bring labour dust to the other ones lol!! One girl can dream lol!!!

Oh poor Mama 1985, I know how frustating and irrating it is when you feel like the medical care just don't give a f**k about you or your baby.... It's a shame! Me, I don't get a sweep until 7days overdue and won't be induced until 14days overdue :-(
I really hope things will happen for you, what a joke about your doc :-/

I always feel happy on WE because I get to be with my hubby, I feel so lonely during the week... I'm sleeping a lot too, I think Muffin is really comfy in there: he probably already put posters on the wall of my uterus, soon he'll be having wireless internet lol!!
I don't feel that good but I don't feel that bad physiquely, hope I won't have to wait 14days though. I'm going cuckoo waiting for my LO  My mum is coming wednesday, staying a week, I'm super happy, she's gonna help me not go crazy over it!!!

Hope everyone is ok?? What's happening, no more babies?? We were on a roll :-( Even if I was jealous (I admit it lol) I liked seing all those babies popping....Please keep them going!! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

My goodness, I hope this baby comes soon, what happened to our 3 May mummies of the day, I was right disappointed when I logged on! My little one can't seem to stop wriggling its head today, every time I sit down I leap up with it banging around down there! I have been for a wee 16 times since midnight too, whats that about!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel so much pressure down there today that its unreal. I've never felt it like this before. Still, I don't think its a sign that anything will happen any time soon! 

Come on May mummies, who will be next, we need the next 3 starting off today! x


----------



## ecossaise74

Gemma, I get the same pressure it is unreal... I actually press between my legs (TMI) to make it more bearable!! Right now, I'm sitting on a pillow, helps a lot, if you want to try!!
But like you I don't think it's a sign of anything happening!! 
Hubby wants his son so much, he's getting excited for anything: I told him this morning, my back is killing me, he said "super that's good no?!" then now with this pelvic pressure he's even happier... I hate to break his spirit but I have to remind him all the time "no huney, nothing is happening, that doesn't mean anything".... Lol, IT'S SO CUTE!!!


----------



## classyburd

I got bored waiting for Archie to arrive so designed my tattoo for when he is here. Me and Dave are going to get matching ones but on diff parts of our bodies.
He is having it on the inside of his wrist and im having it on my hip/belly when i loose some weight :)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/blank.jpg

Might put some colour into it yet, not sure


----------



## MamaK

OOooo, very cool tattoo!!! Im also thinking about getting another a few months after baby arrives, but dont know what exactly ;)

Monkeh good luck with the sweep ;) Let us know how it goes...

Sending loads of labour dust for those overdue and my 17th May due date ladies!!!!!!

As for me, not feeling any different or having any early labour signs...... come on BABIES!!!!

xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

classyburd said:


> I got bored waiting for Archie to arrive so designed my tattoo for when he is here. Me and Dave are going to get matching ones but on diff parts of our bodies.
> He is having it on the inside of his wrist and im having it on my hip/belly when i loose some weight :)
> Might put some colour into it yet, not sure


SUPER CUTE Classyburd!! 
Hubby is writting CARTER on this arm as soon as LO arrives!!! I will tatoo his initial and date of birth on the inside of my ankle...


----------



## Gemma Lou

Liking the tattoo design classyburd! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

How you feeling today Eccossaise? Do you feel better after yesterdays palava? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Does anybody esle feel slightly jealous that some of the June Mums are having their babies already? I am! x


----------



## ruth222

Gemma Lou said:


> Does anybody esle feel slightly jealous that some of the June Mums are having their babies already? I am! x

Hell yeah! I'm 3 days overdue 2moro - had sweep on thurs, am 2cm and soft and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## DolceBella

Morning girls... Had a crap sleep last night. Back is so sore. LO turned back to back again.


----------



## kirsty x

im just fed up now :( gt the worst bk ache ever, but i doubt thts a sign of this LO coming. Lost some of my plug at 37 weeks n had pains since but still nothing!! got my sweep on my DD so hopefully tht will budge him lol


----------



## Taurustot09

congrats to all may mummies who popped alongside me! and best of luck to all the mummies still waiting, i'm sure you will all have your little ones very soon! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

here is my little princess! Luciana Maisie' BORN 07.15 am on thursday 14th may 2009.. weighing 6 pounds 13 oz..4 hours and 45 mins labour..got my VBAC! so over the moon! will post my birth story very soon:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 158.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 9









Picture 155.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ajarvis

Amelia I hope you can take her home this weekend :)

Bethyb she's so cute and your son is quite a cutie too - he looks pretty happy about his baby sister!

louise I hope things start for you. Maybe you're actually somewhere in between what the first doctor said and the second since they have such different opinions...

classyburd like your tattoo design. I have a few I want, but the most important ones I want are for my boys. I haven't decided yet what to get - there's also the problem of the fact I'll be having a third so I need something that will be able to incorporate all 3. So if anyone has any ideas let me know lol.

taurus she's adorable :) 

I'm afraid that I'll just end up replacing one of those June mamas having babies - they'll be a may mommy and I'll be a June one lol. My LO is showing no signs whatsoever. he's a little lower, but not by much. I have some cramping, but I think that's just cause he's sitting a little lower. Oh well. I did however by my nursing bra for my hospital bag yesterday, and I'm going to wash the baby's clothes today and bring up his cradle, and maybe the swing. My DH keeps asking me if I'm "psychologically" ready as he thinks that will help :p so maybe if I finish getting everything together that this baby needs he'll get the hint and come...


----------



## DolceBella

Awww!! She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ecossaise74

Oh Taurustot09, she's adorable, what a little angel 
Dolcebella, I'm sorry you had a bad night, I'm sure your LO will put himselff in position again.. He's just cheeky, playing with your nerves!!!
KirstyX, I sympathise with you hun... Backache is really something that is hard to deal with... Sometimes I just to steal my hubby's back, look so comfy without aches and pains lol!!!

Gemma, thanx for asking it's really kind of you!! I'm ok, my hormones are acting less crazy (thank God). Now I have a new countdown (14days) so I'm trying to not think too much about how it could happen anytime and just act like I'm still 38weeks!! Plus when I'm with my Love, it's all better <3 What would I be doing without him!!
We're still gonna toast our DD tomorrow, laughing at how cheeky is that Muffin, just hidding away lol!!
And you hun, how are you doing??!! And yes, to answer your question, I'm a wee bit jealous that June mummies start to have their babies but at least I know my baby is more likely to be healthy if he comes now


----------



## Rah

Hi Im home:happydance:

Isobelle Neve Born 14th May at 06:59am weighing 7lb 12oz

Heres some pics till i can get on properly and post the full story
 



Attached Files:







100_0994.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 4









100_0977.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 4









100_0955.jpg
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ecossaise74

Well done Rah, she's a lil beauty queen  Congrats!! Hope you enjoy some quality time with your family!! Enjoy lucky one ;-)


----------



## kirsty x

congrats girls, your babies are gorgeous... i want mine !!!!! haha


----------



## dreams

Such beautiful pictures :cloud9: 

I think my LO is coming in june too, she's just going to make me go crazy before she's even born lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Rah and Taurustot! They are both beautiful! Makes me very jealous, I want mine to come now! x


----------



## bethyb

Thanks Ladies :) 
Thinking of u all, not long now!!!


----------



## classyburd

I just cooked a hot curry with extra chilli's so will give that a whirl.

Its bloody tasty though so even if it dont do owt i have enjoyed it hahaha


----------



## **angel**

truely beautiful :) xxx


----------



## Mama1985

Hey thanks ecossaise74 and ajarvis, bloody doctors....
I was going to wait until Mon to complain but my mum got there first lol, a community midwife came out to see me and she was Absoutly brillaint!!! she explained everything to me and put me at ease, even the sweep she gave me was like 2 seconds!!! the doc was there for like 1min and the lady nurse was just jabbing away!!! (Ouch)

Anyway, more of my plug is coming away! lol woohoo, still getting a few pains!, Midwife said I was in early stages! Woohoo, im over 80% effaced and still about 2 cm dilated! I just need to wait for it to kick start lol

Awwww Taurustot09 and Rah awww they are sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Monkeh

Aww gorgeous babies everyone! :D Hope mine comes out soon!

My cousin came to visit with her baby this evening. She's now just over a week and a half old, and she's so tiny! I think she weighs about 7lb 12oz now. I hope my little girly will be more than that. I felt like I had to be extra careful with my cousin's girl, she's so tiny.

I reckon I'm having an 8-9lb-er though. Will find out very soon hopefully :D


----------



## DolceBella

My BH are starting to hurt more than they used to. I wonder if things are brewing for me. Then again, I'll probably just end up doing this another 2 weeks!


----------



## lesleyann

Hey everyone hope your all doing ok.. At my grans wedding reception tonight i think my body is trying to wind my up was getting pains..

7:40.pm
8:10.pm
8.43.pm
9.00.pm
9.37.pm
9.51.pm
10.11.pm
10.34.pm
10.40.pm
10.59.pm
11.14.pm
11.34.pm
11.51.pm

Grrr


----------



## classyburd

Good luck hun, sounding good


----------



## classyburd

hahaha am so made up!

My fella has been coming out in sympathy all the way through my pregnancy, and now he has just revealed to me his very first stretch mark!!!!!!

Fecking brilliant hahaha


----------



## lesleyann

classyburd said:


> hahaha am so made up!
> 
> My fella has been coming out in sympathy all the way through my pregnancy, and now he has just revealed to me his very first stretch mark!!!!!!
> 
> Fecking brilliant hahaha

lol thats always good :D

Since my last post..

12.02
12.17
12.35
12.41
12.54
1.02am


----------



## classyburd

Seem to be getting closer, lets just hope they stay regular.

Are they really painful?


----------



## holden_babez

lesleyann - they sound pormising.. I had (what i thought were) BH contractions 20 minutes apart about 3 hours before my hind waters broke... I didnt think much of it, but timed them anyways for some fun lol... had a shower and went to bed round 10pm. 

woke 11pm that same night and waters broke and kept trickling till Chelsea was born at 8am the next morning.. I was in active labor for only 2 hours 38 minutes..

Fingers Crossed for you..

GOOD LUCK!!

Skye & Chelsea xx
9 days old


----------



## ajarvis

She's beatiful rah!

Monkeh I'm with you. I want this one to be at least 8lbs like Julian. When they're really tiny I'm afraid of hurting them lol

dolcebella tonight I am having tons of pains and contractions too - after complaining about none :p - I'm almost letting it get my hopes up again lol

Lesleyann hope this is the beginning for you!

Lots of pains ladies probably about 10 minutes apart (i've given up timing since they were happening every couple of days) but so far this has been for a few hours :) FX it means something - I had my bbq he's free to come when he wishes lol


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi everyone!! 
Today is my Due Date!! Congrats to all the 17th May mummies to be: we've made it!! We baked our Muffins just fine lol!!
Lesleyann, Ajarvis hope this is it for you guys!!
Holden-babez, I'm so hoping for a labour like yours lol!!
Like you Dolcebella, I'm having pains and some contractions (it's the first time I get them like that) but I don't think it's gonna turn into something... Even if I can't help having this little hope in a side of my head  So far I'm ignoring them, we'll see if it turns into something serious!!!


----------



## kmh2009

hope this is it for you guys. 

nothing for me today. no BH even,just nothin.
bought a gym ball yesterday so gonna have my first bouncing session.

hugs
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Morning ladies..........well I don't want to get my hopes up either, but I was getting pains all day yesterday about an hour apart which reduced to 40 mins, managed to get to sleep ok on them, woke up for my normal toilet visits, which of course in turn made me aware that the pains were still coming. They have been about 10 mins apart since 4 am this morning. Called assessment unit who say they think I am in early stages of labour, but I won't believe that until I get more evidence! He he! I have had so many false alarms I don't want to believe it. I have been to number 2's 3 times this morning (totally unlike me). THey have just asked me to keep upright and just keep an eye on things. Not overly painful, more like period pains crossed with gripey pains in my lower stomach, and my bump goes so tight you can see the outline of little ones bum and back! Certainly not taking my breath away or anything. I'm not convinced, think it will all stop any time. I will keep classyburd updated though if I end up going in............but like I said, I don't think I will be that lucky! How are the other mums with pains, are we all getting something similar?


----------



## classyburd

Ohhh so thats Lesley and Kim who are deffo on there way, and maybe Gemma. Anyone else???

I got me sweep tomorrow so am crossing me fingers and not me legs hahaha


----------



## Monkeh

Just had my sweep so am now off to do some serious walking!! :lol:


----------



## MamaK

Good luck Monkeh!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## kirsty x

gd luck monkeh


----------



## kirsty x

last nite i was gtin cramps, babys quietened right down after being so active for 4 days. Also decided to spring clean last nite haha hopefully something happens for me soon. have a horrible feelin in gna go over tho :(


----------



## kmh2009

how was the sweep monkeh? did it hurt? did ur midwife tell u how ur cervix was doing?
xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck Monkeh! x


----------



## ecossaise74

Hey Monkeh make us proud lol ;-)
Good luck to everyone with pains, I don't think mine are gonna lead anywhere!! xx


----------



## dannydustcart

You stay off a week and loads pop!!
Congrats all! 

Good luck monkh!


----------



## Monkeh

Hey, yeah the sweep was uncomfortable, but it was quick and definitely bearable. It didn't hurt when she was doing the actual 'sweeping' bit, but it did feel like she had a whole fist up there which wasn't particularly pleasant, and she was rummaging about trying to find my cervix for a while. She expected it to be posterior, but its not, it's mid/anterior.

She said I'm only 1cm dilated and 25% effaced though, so she isn't really expecting it to work :( I get another on Wednesday at 40+3 though so if this one doesn't work, hopefully that one will.

Not sure if the walk actually did anything except make my hips ache :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Morning girls. Gemma - I feel just like you do. Lots of contractions, not crazy regular, not very painful. And I did manage to sleep last night. But this is definately a change from what I was doing 24 hours ago. We'll see.. 

Maybe I'm just being emotional and silly, but I've been getting a little overwhelmed and teary at the idea of actually meeting LO so soon. It's a lot...

Monkeh - Good luck to you!


----------



## Gemma Lou

just had my bloody show, maybe this is it after all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed, although feeling slightly scared and emotional now at the thought of it all, bit late to be going back though!


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella said:


> Morning girls. Gemma - I feel just like you do. Lots of contractions, not crazy regular, not very painful. And I did manage to sleep last night. But this is definately a change from what I was doing 24 hours ago. We'll see..
> 
> Maybe I'm just being emotional and silly, but I've been getting a little overwhelmed and teary at the idea of actually meeting LO so soon. It's a lot...
> 
> Monkeh - Good luck to you!


Got everything crossed for you too x :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations to LesleyAnn, another early little boy! Going by my stats then, if this is it for me, it should be a little boy too! Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder! Good luck to all the other mums with pains and niggles at the moment x


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds all good Gemma! Rest up while you can!


----------



## Emsy26

Pictures of all you ladies princesses are gorgeous.....congrats to you all xoxox

Congrats to lesleyann on the birth of her lil boy xoxox

All you ladies that are having signs......I hope this is it for you xoxox


Had Theo weighed yesterday, he is now 7lb 12oz. He's so amazing and beautiful. And such a good boy too xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Lesleyann!!


----------



## ecossaise74

Congrats to Leslayann!! Kimbowee should be next... Do we have any news?? 
Monkeh, you're still 1cm more dilated than me lol!! And 25% more effaced lol!! Keep the faith 
And Gemma Lou, I think this is it for you, shouldn't be long now... Keep us posted like Dolcebella in case things rush on your side!!
I'm happy for you Emsy, your LO is growing well!!
Come on May babies!! Did you notice how babies just love to come on WE?! There's something about it lol!!
For the stats, I'm gonna make them lie, my baby boy is gonna late. I don't think I'll have him by tonight midnight lol!!


----------



## DolceBella

Just read that Ruth222's water broke! Yay for her!


----------



## ecossaise74

Yay Ruth222, another May mummy... Keep them going!! 5 days overdue, I'm glad it's happening for her!!
Any news from Wishes???


----------



## dreams

Ok now i'm really jealous lol. I've been having what i think are contractions on and off for the last week or so but they always wear off argh! I want to meet her NOW!! lol


----------



## classyburd

Am fed up and over emotional!! I hate this rollercoaster ride, i want off :(


----------



## ajarvis

Most of my pains have gone away too. Just the odd contraction. I can't see this boy coming in the next week and a half, but one can hope. I do have a sweep I can request on Thursday... so we'll see. I did finally buy a nursing bra. I've washed "most" of the babies clothes, and packed most of the hospital bag - I think I only need pajamas for me in there just in case I need to stay in hospital... So I'm mostly ready :p I just need the cradle and the changing table brought up out of the basement and we're good! Oh and I have to finish the baby blanket I'm making :p

Good luck to all other ladies having pains/signs etc. hopefully it works out to an LO or two or three being born :)

Gemma as jealous as I am I hope that bloody show means LO is coming lol

Good luck ruth222!!


----------



## Emsy26

good luck ruth222 xox

Just read in leighbaby's 'think it's my turn' that she has had her baby boy....so massive congrats to leighbaby, another May Mommy gone xox


----------



## Monkeh

Well thats me off to bed. Lets hope I wake up with pains in the middle of the night lol. Kinda weird not having anything to count down to (except induction I suppose, but I don't want to get that far!) and knowing I could pop at any moment really.

FX for contractions!! :lol:


----------



## ajarvis

Hope you wake up to your LO monkeh :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Leighbaby!


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey girls, sorry i have not posted recently, congratulations to all the may mummies your bubbas are georgous, labour dust to everyone :)
I am having my baby boy on tuesday i am booked to go in 7am tuesday morning, and i am very scared :cry: i am anemic so the hospital took my bloods thursday to match them incase i need a blood transfusion, that scared me even more, and now i cant enjoy thinking of having my little boy as im soo nervous. Sorry i wont be on to update or anything tomorrow until i have had baby and am back home, which could be end of may as i am staying near my OH and have no internet access. but i have my lovly text buddies to update you, KMH2009 is that ok? :) Lots of love to everyone, i hope i will be ok and baby too, and i speak to you all sooon


----------



## DolceBella

Yay abble!! That's so exciting!! We'll be thinking of you and can't wait for updates!! Good luck!


----------



## kirsty x

gud luck abblebubba


----------



## ajarvis

good luck abblebubba! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## classyburd

Morning all, hope everyone is ok.
Its quitening down in here now all the May mummies are popping


----------



## maccy

So fed up now, just posted a video link on using acupressure to induce labour..I'm gonna ask hubby to give it a go tonight!


----------



## Monkeh

My mind is boggling wondering how big my mucus plug was. Just lost MORE of it :shock: that's been about a week it's been coming away in bits. I think this morning's was the last of it, but then, I thought that a few days ago. 

Hope everyone is good this morning. :)


----------



## kmh2009

of course i will update for you abblebubba. You're bound to be scared but at the same time u r gonna meet ur lil baby very soon. here if u need me (hugs)

well im off sulkin over to the overdue thread, but will still be reading up in here. good luck everyone. 
xx


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck Abble hun xx....will be looking out for updates xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well, it was another false alarm for me!!!!!!!!! Everything stopped again last night after getting down to tightenings every 3 mins! Couldn't get comfey at all last night so gave up at 3am and came downstairs to do some house work. Called assessment unit as tummy felt very sore (but is that any surprise when it had been contracting for 48 hours?!?!?). They asked me to go in as they wanted to check that the blood that I got was nothing to worry about and to see what was going on...........so I headed to the unit, got hooked up, lots of movements from baby and no uterous movement!!!!!!!! TYPICAL! There was just one contraction that picked up!
So then I was blessed with 2 YES 2 internals! Doc did one to check for any more bleeding and to see if he could see a cause......................then the midwife gave me an internal to see if my cervix was open................it wasn't! My God, she might as well have just climbed on in there to have a look, it was soooooooooo uncomfortable, I am sure she had a whole arm up there! Even my hubbys eyes were popping out of his head! 
She then asked if I could take myself off for an hour and then return to be monitored again, which I did.............this time it showed regular contractions, to which she said, well, your body is trying, you just need to get that cervix open and then you'll be on your way! She then told me I was ok to go home but to spend as much time as I could sat on my ball to encourage the cervix to open.
So here I am, sat at home once more! I am soooooooooo fed up with false alarms, when the real thing comes I will just sit here fobbing it off knowing me!
I hope everyone else is doing ok today, sorry for the long ramble but just wanted to update you!
Can I say hi and thanks to classyburd for keeping a check on me and how I was getting on! x

Come on May Babies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emsy26

Awww sorry it was a false alarm hunny.....hopefully if you bounce enough something will start happening xox


----------



## kmh2009

just realised abblebubba being my text buddy isnt going to be able to update for me as she is away til end of may


----------



## classyburd

Awww Gemma, i feel for you hun. I have also been so uncomfy past few days with lots of tightenings and really thought this sweep this morning was going to set it off but so far diddly swat!!!
I also had an internal but a dr who must have recently qualified because he kept having to go check stuff with the head consultant. It friggin hurt!!! 
My cervix is also still closed :( Does the ball help it open then? I thought it just got baby engaged which he has been for the past 3 weeks.
Bump was only measuring 37cm though but he didnt seem too concerned, maybe coz most of his head is in my pelvis?? Bp was still a little high but again he didnt seem concerned. Midwife on wednesday so gonna have a good chat to her then as i didnt feel he knew completely what he was doing lol

I got my induction booked also for 40+4 on the 26th May so if nothing has happened then at least i know i will have my baby by end of next week????

Got some unripe papaya here after Kim reccomended it to have set her contactions off, am fed up of pineapple hahaha.


----------



## Abblebubba

KMH2009, aslong as you don't pop in the next three days, i will try my hardest to update for you, :) Steal my OHs laptop and blame it on the HORMONES LOOL :rofl: i can still do that right? LOL Hope everyones OK, i didnt think i would be on here today but im managing to hold myself together with out having a hissy fit that ive forgotten something to talk to you Girlies :blush: HEHE


----------



## ajarvis

sorry it was a false alarm gemma! I'm with you that when the real thing happens i'm going to ignore it and not go to hospital lol. I woke up to a couple good contractions and nothing since.

At least you have an induction date classyburd. so there's a date in your future :)

I sat on that ball a couple of times, but never felt that it did anything, and now at home I don't have one... wonder if it'd be worth buying one?

KMH if you want I can do updates for you too if abblebubba can't - I'm in Canada though :) Let me know!


----------



## Lulu

Just getting round to catching up with the rest of us May mummies :dohh: I keep forgetting to chech this thread - I'm so dump at times.

Well I'm due in 6 days but I don't think anything is going to happen this week. Mind you, my brother's girlfriend had a 'feeling' that I am going to have the baby tomorrow!! Just need to wait and see. 

Walked loads yesterday but the only thing that has done is give me really sore calf muscles today!?!?!


----------



## ecossaise74

Same here kmh09, if you want I'm here... Spend my time in front of the computer anyway lol!!!

Congrats Leighbaby!!! Super cool for you!!

Gemma, Dreams I'm sorry it was a false alarm for you guys but it won't be false forever... I get contractions too and until I'm crawling of pain in my living room, I'm ignoring everything. I got one false alarm few weeks ago and got so decepointed, I decided to not pay too much attention to it anymore. I guess we'll know when it's really the time, at least the pain will tell us, not the brain rationalising how close contractions are!! That's how I see things!! It helps me relax and enjoy the days like I was still 8months pregnant!!

Abblebubba, don't be scared hun, I'm sure everything is gonna go just fine for you and LO... Good luck, be thinking of you!!

Classyburd, you lucky one lol, I wish I had an induction date lol! That's a wonderful news and maybe the sweep will work later one, sometimes it takes time!! 

I have my next mw appt next friday (40+5), hope I won't have to go lol but we never know... I'm focusing on my mum's arrival after tomorrow!! That's gonna be great! I'm kind of hoping my LO will come when she's here because I know that if she goes through it with me, I won't rush to get an epidural and try the waterbirth but if it's only hubby and me, first thing I'm gonns do is reserved an epi lol!!! 

I'm officially overdue now, will be writting in the overdue thread but still in here too!!! Although there's a lot less activity on that one lately lol!! It's all about good luck, congrats and contractions!!!

Does anyone leak milk a lot, really a lot?! I feel like an incontinent cow lol!!
Hope everyone is ok, despite our pains and aches?! Lots of labour dust and kisses!! xx


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning all. I'm getting super uncomfortable lately. My back is so sore, my BH hurt more, and I feel like my pelvis is breaking. Let's hope it means good things, but it sure does make sleeping hard.

Also, I've been feeling nauseous and GI crampy. Maybe my body's gearing up for a clear out? IDK. I think I'll go for a pedicure today.


----------



## classyburd

If this sweep is gonna work later then it will be completely outta the blue because apart from my bits feeling like ive been kicked by a horse (he was so rough) i dont feel anything!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

:rofl: Aww... Hang in there Clare!


----------



## classyburd

Thanks hun, just fed up now.

Feel like some big butch dr just molested me hahaha


----------



## lesleyann

Congrats to the may mummies ive missed.. all you overdue babies need to come and meet your mummies :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Apparently the ball is supposed to work to help open your cervix. Apparently it does something which changes the angle of the babies head which helps to trigger your uterus to pull on your cervix which gradually opens it! Thats what midwife at hosp said anyway, like you little one has been fully engaged for about 4 weeks now and I had stayed off the ball as I thought it was only good for helping little one engage! So I am now back onto it as much as I can. The other good position is sitting on an upright chair the wrong way round so that you are facing the back of it with your legs spread either side of the seat. I'm game to try anything! Given up on the spice, pinapple and sex!


----------



## Monkeh

classyburd said:


> If this sweep is gonna work later then it will be completely outta the blue because apart from my bits feeling like ive been kicked by a horse (he was so rough) i dont feel anything!!!!

I'm feeling the same after my sweep yesterday. Definitely feeling bruised and sore down there which means my next sweep on Weds is gonna be even more uncomfortable :(

Come on baby, just get outt!!!! :lol:


----------



## kirsty x

what does the sweep feel like? got mine on thurs


----------



## dreams

I have a MW appointment on wednesday but she said that i could cancel it if i want to. I had a scan on friday so i know LO is ok. MW said that she would make the appointment anyway just incase. Do you think i should go anyway or cancel it? I can't decide, if there's a point.


----------



## Becca L

It's not fun this bit, is it? Most of the ladies in my NCT group have now had their babies. There are 3 of us left to pop and we're getting increasingly wound up and anxious with their stories about horrible births and agonising breastfeeding.

Like so many people who've posted in the last couple of days, I keep thinking that maybe this is it, then the contractions just turn out to be more Braxton Hicks. 

Grrr. Not happy. Get a move on May babies!


----------



## MamaK

Becca L said:


> .....Get a move on May babies!

:rofl:

Indeed.

Labour :dust: to us all :D :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Monkeh

kirsty x said:


> what does the sweep feel like? got mine on thurs

Felt like she had her whole fist up there tbh :lol: It is uncomfortable, I'm not going to lie, but if you just breathe through it, it's definitely bearable! Not painful, just not particularly nice.


----------



## classyburd

Well ive since had some brownish discharge, dunno what to make of it to be honest, looked bit like old blood?????
Have put fresh pad on so just gonna moniotr now see if theres any more, dont wanna be ringing the unit at the slightest little thing.
Feelng bit uncomfy now in general but it will prob die down later if i have a bath.

Am i allowed a bath if my cervix has started to meraciously open???? lol


----------



## lesleyann

classyburd said:


> Well ive since had some brownish discharge, dunno what to make of it to be honest, looked bit like old blood?????
> Have put fresh pad on so just gonna moniotr now see if theres any more, dont wanna be ringing the unit at the slightest little thing.
> Feelng bit uncomfy now in general but it will prob die down later if i have a bath.
> 
> Am i allowed a bath if my cervix has started to meraciously open???? lol

can not see why not hun they say have a bath in labour and hell i found out that i must of had sex while i was in early labour and did not even no i was in labour lol


----------



## classyburd

hahaha just unsure what this brownish stuff is?


----------



## DolceBella

Wow, we're getting to be slow chatters. I had to go to the second page to find our thread!


----------



## DolceBella

Ahhh!!! My waters broke!! OMG! I'm so excited. My contractions really hurt though. LO is back to back. I'm gonna try to sleep some, since it's almost MN here. I'll update before I go to hospital. Then Ajarvis - Maybe I could send you text updates? Talk soon!


----------



## holden_babez

as I said in your own thread.... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope all goes well and labor is nice and quick for you...

Oh so excited...


----------



## MamaK

Good luck DolceBella!!!! Thinking of you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats great news for you, hope everything goes ok. Can't wait to see the updates!

Classyburd, sounds promising hun like its your show! Fingers crossed this turns into something for you to make the sweep worth it!

Come on May babies, we normally do this in threes, who is the next mummy?


----------



## kmh2009

yey congrats hun, hope everything goes great xxx


----------



## ecossaise74

Good luck Dolcebella!! Hope it's quick  xx


----------



## classyburd

Good luyck Dolce hun :)


----------



## magicvw

Good luck dolcebella! V exciting! x


----------



## ecossaise74

Congrats Kimbowee!! So Dolcebella is next :) In one week we'll be 3 left lol!!!


----------



## ecossaise74

I checked the first page there are still 20 mums that haven't gave birth yet or haven't told us!! I just counted people from the 1st until today!! I thought Laura+sam+bump gave birth already now?? And Ruth222 too???


----------



## Monkeh

Oooh hope things are going well for Dolcebella!! Will check out the forums for updates in a sec :D

(not jealous, honest :rofl:)


----------



## dreams

Good luck!! Can i go next? lol :D


----------



## kirsty x

noooo meee lol


----------



## kmh2009

no us 17th mummies, none of us have popped


----------



## classyburd

Nope im next lol


----------



## Becca L

My horoscope told me to expect a big change on the 27th. I can't wait that long!


----------



## MamaK

kmh2009 said:


> no us 17th mummies, none of us have popped

Indeed, its definitely our turn!!!!!!!!!

COME ON BABIES!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

well as they seem to come in groups, looking at page 1, really it should be...12th, 15th, 16th, 24th, 25th due dates, as they all have one which normally starts the rest off! Personally I am hoping that a 28th mum comes soon to help start us all off!
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## classyburd

Got my induction on 26th is nothing has happened then at least i can count down to a week. dont wanna be induced though :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

ecossaise74 said:


> I checked the first page there are still 20 mums that haven't gave birth yet or haven't told us!! I just counted people from the 1st until today!! I thought Laura+sam+bump gave birth already now?? And Ruth222 too???[/QUOTE
> 
> I think you are right there, I know ruth 222 defo has!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Great news to hear that Dolcebella has had her BABY GIRL! Fantastic! There you go, a 25th due date to make a partner to pink witch. its definately contageous! Congrats to Kimbowee too! Could she have just started the trend for the 21st babies?


----------



## Emsy26

OoOoO Good Luck Dolce xox

Come On You Lazy May Babies....mummies are getting impatient....
:dust::dust::dust:

to you all xxx


----------



## classyburd

Can we have a 22nd baby now please


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations everyone who has had they babies :hug:

Anyone else getting fed up with the 'how are you' phone calls? I know people care but it's really starting to irritate me. Do my family honestly think that I'll have my baby and NOT tell them :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

I am ignoring them all now, have been for the past week.
dont phone me, i will phone you kinda thing.
hmmmmm might change my voicemail message to that hahaha


----------



## Monkeh

Gemma Lou said:


> Great news to hear that Dolcebella has had her BABY GIRL! Fantastic! There you go, a 25th due date to make a partner to pink witch. its definately contageous! Congrats to Kimbowee too! Could she have just started the trend for the 21st babies?

If it's contagious then I hope one of us 17th girls pops soon so we can all have our babies!! :lol: I think we're all getting a bit fed up and jealous (or is it just me?? lol)


----------



## Gemma Lou

I see there has been another June baby too!!!!!!!!!!! 3rd one!


----------



## Monkeh

Lulu said:


> Congratulations everyone who has had they babies :hug:
> 
> Anyone else getting fed up with the 'how are you' phone calls? I know people care but it's really starting to irritate me. Do my family honestly think that I'll have my baby and NOT tell them :rofl:

It's not just phonecalls. It's every 5 minutes in this house. And every time I go to the loo, I have to be in and out quick otherwise I get knocks at the door going 'Are you alright in there?' Erm, yes, I'm just doing a poo!! :rofl:

I've informed both my Mum and my brother that if I feel anything I'll let them know, but it's still constant. I'm getting to the point where I'm going to just be silent and tell them nothing, and lock myself in my room like a stroppy teenager :rofl:


----------



## MamaK

Monkeh - I feel your situation!!!!!

As for the phone calls / texts / emails - yup, they are coming in ALL day.... if I dont answer within 10 mins they all think I am in labour... I wish!!!!

Come on babies :dust:

I'm entertaining myself by looking at my friends baby's that they have just had, but then I get super jealous, hahaha :D

xxxx


----------



## ecossaise74

Hey Girls!!
Yes come on 17th May Mummies, it's the curse date lol!! Monkeh I DO get super jealous with all those mums lol!!

I don't get phone calls, emails or anything..... Now that my baby is late honnestly, people don't care anymore. Is it just me?! That's weird no?! They're all so pissed off with him not coming that now they're pretending nothing is happening :-/


----------



## kmh2009

any of my 17th mummies got an induction date yet? i got a sweep thursday and induction booked for 29th. so far away. at least i can count down to that though. Head is fully engaged now aswell

congrats to dolce aswell... 

not jelous honestly. lol


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats to Dolce & Kimbowee xox


----------



## kirsty x

Gemma Lou said:


> Great news to hear that Dolcebella has had her BABY GIRL! Fantastic! There you go, a 25th due date to make a partner to pink witch. its definately contageous! Congrats to Kimbowee too! Could she have just started the trend for the 21st babies?



i bagsy im her partner haha:rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

kmh2009 said:


> any of my 17th mummies got an induction date yet? i got a sweep thursday and induction booked for 29th. so far away. at least i can count down to that though. Head is fully engaged now aswell
> 
> congrats to dolce aswell...
> 
> not jelous honestly. lol

Yeah the midwife made my induction appointment when I was there last Wednesday. I'm booked in for the 27th.


----------



## kmh2009

just to let you all know, abblebubba has had her baby. I dont know any details except mummy and baby are both ok and are in recovery.

Many congrats 
xx


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats abblebubba. :)


----------



## kirsty x

congrats abblebubba


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Dolcebella, Kimbowee and Abblebubba!

Dolcebella sorry I couldn't update for you! Any other day and my blackberry has let me on this site, but not this morning!! Grr.

Took my son swimming this morning and between swimming and climbing the stairs for the slide - it's like 3 stories lol - I'm pooped! Plus getting contractions and cramps constantly since! It'd be nice if it actually led to something :p


----------



## dreams

Congrats :D

I've been getting 'have you popped yet?' texts and every little pain or face i do, my mother and sister ask is it contractions? I want her here enough and its worse when everybody keeps asking me lol


----------



## ecossaise74

Don't complain Dreams lol, nobody ask me anything... It's like they're all mad at me because I haven't pop yet :-( Like I said if my baby is not ready, he's not ready leave him alone lol!!

Congrats Abblebubba, it's great: one more may mummy!!
BTW since Dolcebella had her baby she's probably gonna be too busy to update the thread, maybe someone else should do it.. Someone that is gonna be here for a while.. What?! Stop looking at me lol, I'm just taking my time!!

Ajarvis, hope this is it for you!!

Nop Monkeh and kmh09, Mamak and I don't have any induction date booked. I should have my date next tuesday (gp's appt) or maybe this friday (mw appt). I'm not booked for any sweep yet. I have to be 7days overdue!! 
But I'm guessing my induction date (if I need one lol, might pop tomorrow out of the blue lol) would be between the 29th and 4th of June!! 
I don't have any pains so I should be able to wait normally until then.. It's coming soon anyway, few more days now girls!!


----------



## kmh2009

morning ladies, 

update on abblebubba: Tyler Jay Phipps arrived at 5:30pm yesterday,weighing 7lbs 3oz.

He is such a cutie from the pic she sent me.

as for updates about myself? well nothing, apart from being huge and unable to move properly i dont even feel pregnant. 3 days late ...


----------



## Becca L

Was really hoping some of those 17th babies would have got going last night. Any progress anyone?


----------



## kmh2009

we were hoping that too  no progress from me, maybe the others will have some news :D xx


----------



## Missy

Congrats Abblebubba. xxx
I'm hoping Thingy will hang on in there for another week. I'm getting uncomfortable but still got loads left to get ready!!! :dohh:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations abblebubba! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Monkeh

Nothing from me either. 

FX my next sweep at 4pm works though! :wohoo:


----------



## maccy

Oh Monkeh hun was hoping you would have gone by now..lol Gd luck for your next sweep

Has anyone heard off Wishes?

I am so desperate for this baby to come out before half term next week! My Little girl is desperate to spend the week with her liccle sister. 

C'mon May babies...we're slowing up a bit!


----------



## ecossaise74

It's nice to ask Becca, but nop.. nothing new on the 17th mummies :-( Damn we suck lol!!! Like I said on the overdue thread, it's all up to Monkeh and her sweep now. 
I'm sensing this joke could drag a good bit :-(

I asked a few times about wishes too... What's going on??!!! She must be 46weeks now lol 

Come on May babies... We musn't stop, gotta keep the faith!!! xx


----------



## maccy

She was taken in to be induced last Thurs, so must have had baby by now, as she would be 43 weeks...thats not fun!! She doesn't have a text buddy though, so we wouldn't know, till she posts!


----------



## ecossaise74

Thanx for the update Maccy!! Hope everything is ok with her!! xx


----------



## classyburd

ive just been midwife and bp raised again with protien in urine and swelling. got to go for monitoring at 2pm and have been told to take a bag just incase.

bit scared now lol


----------



## kirsty x

ohhh gd luck


----------



## maccy

Hope all goes ok classybird!


----------



## ecossaise74

I'm sure everything will be fine Classyburd... Maybe your LO will come surprise you while you're there  Don't be scared and good luck!! xx


----------



## **angel**

goodluck 2 all!! i had s&s this morning still nothin as yet!! xxxx


----------



## bethyb

Sorry not been on, have a little princess that likes to be awake at night time and asleep in the day! ahh! But shes totally perfect so im sure we will get there. :)
time just going so quickly. been thinking of u girls and come to see ur news.
good luck with the sweep monkeh. sure wishes has popped too and just been recovering.
lets hope we get some news soon xxxxx


----------



## Monkeh

Had my sweep, bled alot, but I don't think it's going to do much. My cervix is still the same as it was on Sunday :hissy:

I doubt I'm going to be the one to start off us 17th Mums!! (unless nobody else pops til next thursday of course :rofl:)


----------



## classyburd

Am back, just been told to rest and go back on due date for another lot of monitoring. Induction still booked for tuesday

fed up now tho.

Anyone else of the road to popping????


----------



## bethyb

awww girls!!! nearly there!!!!


----------



## kmh2009

Monkeh said:


> Had my sweep, bled alot, but I don't think it's going to do much. My cervix is still the same as it was on Sunday :hissy:
> 
> I doubt I'm going to be the one to start off us 17th Mums!! (unless nobody else pops til next thursday of course :rofl:)

MONKEH, dont say those things...lol. i'm sure one of us will go soon.
Maybe u will start tonight?
:hug:


----------



## ajarvis

Nothing here - DTD last night too after had lots of contractions again and cramping and pain. NOTHING lol. SO i'm sitting her drinking red raspberry leaf tea, and took some evening primrose oil tablets about an hour ago... lets see if it does anything.

Hope you overdue ladies get your babies soon!! 

I was actually thinking about wishes just this morning too! Hopefully she can update soon!


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats Abblebubba xoxox

Hope the rest of you May Mummies are ok...apart from getting very impatient xox
Hope something starts happening for all you overdue mums xx


----------



## Monkeh

Well I've been my walk, and am now going to go for a nice hot bath. Also considering trying some EPO capsules up my hoo-ha and see if that does anything :rofl:


----------



## ecossaise74

Monkeh said:


> Well I've been my walk, and am now going to go for a nice hot bath. Also considering trying some EPO capsules up my hoo-ha and see if that does anything :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: Don't try to discourage me Monkeh, I have faith in you lol!! Sweep usually take up to 48h to start so it could still happen!! 
And I REALLY REALLY hope one of us pop before your induction ) Keep up the prayers people, 17th mummies need it


----------



## ajarvis

Monkeh said:


> Well I've been my walk, and am now going to go for a nice hot bath. Also considering trying some EPO capsules up my hoo-ha and see if that does anything :rofl:

:rofl: I'll be sure to be doing it at 40 weeks. I know it. anything it takes lol


----------



## ajarvis

Got my stroller today! BabyTrend sit n stand. Not quite what I was expecting, but nice still, and as an added bonus my carseat from DS#1 fits into it so I don't need a need a new carseat. Now I need a baby!


----------



## ajarvis

oh oh and something else I should add is that we changed his name. We're going with Bishop now instead of Kaine. Nothing like a last minute change lol


----------



## dreams

Why do i feel like i'm about to come on? My boobs have decided to become sore too!


----------



## ajarvis

my boobs got sore a few days ago too, and started leaking a little bit - only at certain times mind you, but still :) Lets hope it means something lol


----------



## kirsty x

im officially due 2day n no baby :( grrrrrrrrr. im thinkin the eviction process starts nw! lol


----------



## classyburd

I got 1 day left but have officially resigned to the dact i dont think he will be on time :(

Ive done too much of a good job setting up a temp home for him lol


----------



## Monkeh

I forgot to do the EPO capsules thing :dohh: Was too tired so just passed out in bed lol. 

Maybe tonight I'll remember. I still have no signs of labour so I'm going to be here for a while. Hopefully kmh will be the one to start off us 17th Mums after her sweep today!! FX!!


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies I'm in labor :) maybe that tea and primrose oil worked.. you never know. My water broke in bed 3 hrs ago or so and now I'm just waiting to go to hospital!


----------



## kmh2009

congrats ajarvis. keep us updated. 

still jelous...

hugs xx


----------



## Emsy26

Big Good Lucks again Ajarvis xox
SOOOO Excited for you xx


----------



## maccy

How exciting hun! I wanna go now too!!!!!


----------



## dreams

I've just posted on the thread you started and omg i'm so jealous right now lol and i'm not even overdue. Keep us updated when you can :D 

Any progress with anybody due on the 17th? Are there many people overdue now?


----------



## dreams

Forgot to ask..how do you use evening primrose oil? and is it the capsules? I'm a bit stupid ha


----------



## kirsty x

congrats ajarvis, been avin contractions all nite ,n having my sweep 2day so hopefully something will happen for me


----------



## lesleyann

these babies are playing hard to get.. Come on out and meet your mummies..


----------



## Monkeh

dreams said:


> Any progress with anybody due on the 17th? Are there many people overdue now?

Nope we're all still here :(


----------



## ecossaise74

No progress for the 17th babies... They're playing so hard to get, they suck lol )))
Good for you Ajarvis..... I'm happy for you even if I'm completely jealous lol!!!
Hope Kmh09's sweep is gonna work :-( Something is got to happen now for us!!!!

Hope everyone is keeping allright though??!! Anyone with signs?? xx


----------



## celine

Well Ive just spotted on facebook that MamaK has had her baby :)


----------



## kmh2009

yeh i didnt no whether i could say anything or not.....i wont spoil the suprise of weight etc....bit her baby is gorgeous from photo

first of our 17th to go....congratulations. come on the rest of us. 

no sweep for me today coz bp was high. no more appts, just induction on 29th. so miserable

xx


----------



## **angel**

had a sweep yest!! and loosing alot of plug!! eww its so minging lol!!! xx


----------



## celine

kmh2009 said:


> yeh i didnt no whether i could say anything or not.....i wont spoil the suprise of weight etc....bit her baby is gorgeous from photo
> 
> first of our 17th to go....congratulations. come on the rest of us.
> 
> no sweep for me today coz bp was high. no more appts, just induction on 29th. so miserable
> 
> xx

Yes I wasnt sure if I could post...so didnt say sex or anything  Hope she wont be mad!


----------



## ecossaise74

I didm't know if there would be anything on here either lol!! I'm so happy for her!! Finally a 17th baby.... For me, he will always be a 17th baby!! I knew this couldn't go on forever for the 4 of us )
Come on Kmh09, don't feel miserable!! Mamak story is a good example: she had no signs at all... Not one in 9months, didn't had a sweep or an induction date, NOTHING and in one night she had her baby boy!!
It's an inspiration for us overdue ladies!! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Great news about Mama K!
Wishing AJarvis all the best...........I wonder how long before we find out any news! 
1 week until the due date for me now! x


----------



## classyburd

Due date tomorrow and still diddly swat!

Just had BBQ and gonna have a relax in a nice hot bath tonight, might see if OH will rub my swollen feet hahaha

Am back in for another hour of monitoring tomorrow too


----------



## classyburd

Good luck Ajarvis and congrats mamaK


----------



## snettyb

Congrats mamak and good luck to ajarvis.

Come on all you overdue babies, stop teasing and just pop lol

Congrats to all the other may mummies who have popped since i was last on, its so hard to keep up now :) xx


----------



## Monkeh

Yayyyyy one of the 17th babies is herereee!!! :wohoo:

Hopefully that'll be the trigger and the rest of us will swiftly follow! :D

Congrats MamaK!! :happydance:


----------



## earthangel

what a beautiful thread
conrats everyone with their new babies
and good luck to all who have just got here:hug:

pinkwitch,I have been wondering how eerything went,so pleased ernie is with you and all is well...cuddles from me xxx:cloud9::hug:


----------



## evelyn123

Im due next Tuesday! I want my baby already.


----------



## dreams

me too, i'm on edge waiting. I woke up this morning with really bad period type cramps i can't help hoping this is the start of something even though i know it probably isn't


----------



## Becca L

Due today and nothing. pass the pineapple.


----------



## classyburd

I may aswell restart my countdown to my induction date as i know nowt will happen today.

So T minus 4 days and counting


----------



## kirsty x

i ad madras curry for my tea last nite.. did nothing, i eat curry tht much i fink the babys immune to it now lol got pinapple for 2day dnt like it so tht will be sumfin new for the baby lol come on babbbyyy


----------



## classyburd

hahaha everyone keeps saying my baby gonna come out yellow the amount of pineapple and curry im eating. Its doing nowt though


----------



## maccy

Three of us due on 26th have popped!!! Not fair!! LOL!!

I wanna go now please!!!!


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi Dolcebella!! Could you update the thread cause Abblebubba had her baby and Smiler worte to us in the overdue thread she also had her baby 
Thanx and hope you are enjoying your family life!!! xx


----------



## dreams

maccy said:


> Three of us due on 26th have popped!!! Not fair!! LOL!!
> 
> I wanna go now please!!!!

oh i didn't realise :( i'm so going to be overdue just to even it out now! :hissy:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I had another false alarm yesterday, its just not fair! I had contractions all day that got really bad in the evening, so much so I struggled to hold out a telephone call with my dad!!!!!!!! The contractions eventually got down to 3 minutes apart...........................and then they all stopped! This is exactly what happened on Sunday, this baby is such a tease!
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kmh2009

feel so sick :-( 

midwife comin to do bp this afternoon said she would try and do sweep if bp ok today


----------



## Gemma Lou

Wow, these babies are certainly starting to come now. The boys certainly seem to be more keen than the girls! What did Abblebubba and smiler have?

24 boys
16 Girls

Its a shame everyone hasn't informed us how they are doing, it would be nice to see how everyone else is doing so far from early may! x


----------



## maccy

dreams said:


> maccy said:
> 
> 
> Three of us due on 26th have popped!!! Not fair!! LOL!!
> 
> I wanna go now please!!!!
> 
> oh i didn't realise :( i'm so going to be overdue just to even it out now! :hissy:Click to expand...

I know neither did I till I checked....I was 2 weeks late with my first so I'm prob heading into June too! :hissy:


----------



## MamaK

Thanks Kirsty for updating everyone :hugs:

I will write a birth story soon and upload more pics.

Wishing my 17th May buddies their babies VERY SOON!!!!

And sending labour :dust: to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsty x

Gemma Lou said:


> Well I had another false alarm yesterday, its just not fair! I had contractions all day that got really bad in the evening, so much so I struggled to hold out a telephone call with my dad!!!!!!!! The contractions eventually got down to 3 minutes apart...........................and then they all stopped! This is exactly what happened on Sunday, this baby is such a tease!
> Hope everyone is ok x



uve had exactly the same as me lol fink r babies r cheeky little buggers lol


----------



## dreams

maccy said:


> dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maccy said:
> 
> 
> Three of us due on 26th have popped!!! Not fair!! LOL!!
> 
> I wanna go now please!!!!
> 
> oh i didn't realise :( i'm so going to be overdue just to even it out now! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I know neither did I till I checked....I was 2 weeks late with my first so I'm prob heading into June too! :hissy:Click to expand...

I've convinced myself that she's coming in June now. I can't wait another 2 1/2 weeks to meet her :hissy:


----------



## Missy

I must be the only one not desperate to pop! lol. Not that I'm not dying to meet her, but I still haven't got everything organised.....and I'm still really loving my bump. Am I weird or what??? :rofl:


----------



## kmh2009

well bp was fine today. MW tried to do sweep but cervix was too far back. she said its shortening nicely but not really dilated atall. bout half cm. 

countdown to induction then


----------



## kirsty x

is everyone being induced at 40+10?


----------



## kmh2009

kirsty x said:


> is everyone being induced at 40+10?

40+12 for me


----------



## dreams

Missy said:


> I must be the only one not desperate to pop! lol. Not that I'm not dying to meet her, but I still haven't got everything organised.....and I'm still really loving my bump. Am I weird or what??? :rofl:

The only time i feel like that is when i want to keep her safe and when i think what if i'm not a good mother etc. Also i know i'm going to miss the kicks and the feeling of never being alone lol


----------



## Missy

Yes I think I will miss those bits too....even though I know it will be sooooo cool to have her here for real :)

Yes 40 + 10 for me too if she's not here by then.


----------



## classyburd

Im being induced at 40+4


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats MamaK, Smiler xox

Anything on Ajarvis? xx

Come On Babies, can't believe how many of you have gone overdue, labour dust to you all xox


----------



## kirsty x

jw coz my midwife is seein me at 41 weeks n then booking me for an induction for 40+10 if hes still nt here, while she was at my house she rang them to arrange one for 40+10 but there was no space, so knowin my luck there will be no space for me with it being short notice.


----------



## MamaK

Thanks alot everyone.

Thinking of you all and hoping the babies come before the inductions!!!!

If not, hoping you all have successful sweeps / inductions ;)

Come on May babies :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## maccy

Magic is in labour everyone!!! Yet another May 26th baby coming early, her waters broke last night!!! She lives in Bulgaria and is hoping for a VBAC so she's staying in till things start happening... How exciting!!!


----------



## classyburd

Any May 22nd mummys popped???


----------



## Gemma Lou

Come on May babies, us mums are getting very impatient, we need a 28th of May to get things going x


----------



## lesleyann

Not much longer left of may now so come on out babies :happydance: 

Wonder how many of us at the end will of been Early,On Time or Late lol


:dust: to everyone


----------



## ecossaise74

Hi girls!!
Yesterday I had my mw appoint, said no to a sweep, got booked for induction tuesday 6pm so 40+9 but I'm most likely to give birth on 40+10 as the gel doesn't work on the first dose normally and they only give you the 2nd dose at 6am the next day 
I'm so excited now, I know I'm gonna meet my baby and it's just great!! Only 3days to go, we are so happy!!!
I'm sorry you are all having false alarms, it sucks.... Maybe it will turn into something serious soon!!
Congrats Magic!! I'm happy for her!!
Missy you're not weird I was the same until 39+5 lol!! Then it just turned and I was fed up lol!!
Hope everyone is keeping ok!! Lots of labour to you all xx


----------



## kirsty x

gd luck everyone, ive gota feelin im going to be a june mummy :(:(


----------



## DolceBella

Hi everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, but I've been so in love my new addition! Little Isabella is so precious, and Jeff and I are having a wonderful time with her. I'm a little sore, but overall feeling well. And breastfeeding is going great... we call her our little boobie-monger! My delivery was fast and furious for a first time mom. Only 8 hours from water breaking/labor start to delivery. Hope everyone's doing well, and I'll post pics soon. Congrats to all the other new mummies I missed!!! :)


----------



## maccy

Hello - Magic has given birth. Midday today, beautiful baby boy, Edward James born via VBAC, 3.6kg, not sure what that is in pounds????

Congratulations to another May mummy!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

congratulations magic! x


----------



## classyburd

ecossaise74 said:


> Hi girls!!
> Yesterday I had my mw appoint, said no to a sweep, got booked for induction tuesday 6pm so 40+9 but I'm most likely to give birth on 40+10 as the gel doesn't work on the first dose normally and they only give you the 2nd dose at 6am the next day
> I'm so excited now, I know I'm gonna meet my baby and it's just great!! Only 3days to go, we are so happy!!!
> I'm sorry you are all having false alarms, it sucks.... Maybe it will turn into something serious soon!!
> Congrats Magic!! I'm happy for her!!
> Missy you're not weird I was the same until 39+5 lol!! Then it just turned and I was fed up lol!!
> Hope everyone is keeping ok!! Lots of labour to you all xx

Oh your induction day is the same as mine but they want me there at 8am.
Good luck hun


----------



## ecossaise74

Classyburd, you mean your first dose of gel is the tuesday 26?? If so, you'll be your LO before me (which is fair lol)!! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you!! xx


----------



## Lulu

Well I'm sneaking into the overdue thread a teeny, weeny bit early. Due tomorrow but I seriously doubt baby will be here tomorrow, or in fact this week. I've got a feeling this is going to be a June baby!

Got my next midwife appointment on Tuesday so will need to see what she suggests but I'm sure that if I need to be induced it will be at 2 weeks past my due date - which is ages away :(


----------



## dreams

How many days overdue can you go? 2 weeks? Or is there no limit and they can monitor you?


----------



## dreams

urgh i hope someone can understand my question, i don't know how to phrase it


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies! Can't catch up on everyone right now, but congratulations to Clartylou and lara+sam+bump :)

It was a quick labor - 12 hours total and ended with him being vacumed out! I also did take an epidural and this time it was good and not a horrible experience lol. i'll write out my birth story soon, but thank you dolcebella for updating for me :D


----------



## Lulu

Lulu said:


> Well I'm sneaking into the overdue thread a teeny, weeny bit early. Due tomorrow but I seriously doubt baby will be here tomorrow, or in fact this week. I've got a feeling this is going to be a June baby!
> 
> Got my next midwife appointment on Tuesday so will need to see what she suggests but I'm sure that if I need to be induced it will be at 2 weeks past my due date - which is ages away :(

What I div I am, thought this was the overdue thread!?!?!?! Will need to go and post it over there too. Baby brain has well and truly got me :rofl:




dreams said:


> How many days overdue can you go? 2 weeks? Or is there no limit and they can monitor you?

I think it depends on your health board. I've been told 2 different tales, either 10 days over or a full 2 weeks in my area, possibly depends on your midwife. Like I've said I'm seeing my midwife on Tuesday so will be find out more then!


----------



## Missy

Had a tiny show of blood this morning and I have what feels like period pain. Could all be starting to happen!!! :o


----------



## Gemma Lou

Fingers crossed Missy, I had the same on Sunday last weekend and have had contractions and pains every day since which keep stopping late at night! I hope this isn't the case for you, I hope your body just gets on and does what it needs to do! Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Gemma Lou

STATS of babies so far......

28 boys (lu-lu2009 c-section on 19th May) and Abblebubba included. 
16 girls

Has anybody heard from the following? If so, can you copy and paste their name and put what they have had next to their name please?
FallenAngel
faille
Baboo 
oox_tasha_xoo 
Sam040509 
Smiler  - boy
Longroadahead 
FirstTimeBump
audaciousanna
dusty - boy
ribboninthesky
MarshMellow
SoonToBeMrs
Kiree
Mama1985
Fluella
gemalems
lenoxboxer
poppielia
AnnaHughes
Faerie ~ Induction scheduled for 30th April


----------



## Gemma Lou

smiler had a boy, 

so its 29 boys
16 girls!


----------



## classyburd

Am not sure when i get my first dose of gel, they just told me to be there at 8am tues, i could be sat round for half the day before they do anything though hahaha

I really dont wanna be induced tho, wanna go on my own but doubt its gonna happen and im so uncomfy!!! :(


----------



## kirsty x

omg im soo jealous of anyone having pains or blood right now haha was gtin pains all last week n ever since my attempted sweep ive had nothing!! apart from some of my plug but im not thinking anything of that because i lost some at 37 weeks and then had zilch since :(


----------



## classyburd

I had brown discharge after my sweep bt nowt else.

Ive had nothing since, i seriously am gonna start charging rent soon to this baby as he dont seem he is ever gonna budge.

And yes i openly admit, im very jealous of the girls who have got there babys or were due after me and have gone into labour :( I hate being green eyed monster too, darn hormones!!!


----------



## kirsty x

im on the same wave length as you classybird lol i feel like banning myself off here so i dnt get upset everytime i see a baby being born thts not due for weeks :( just cnt do it though haha


----------



## Monkeh

I've been tempted to leave til I've given birth too.

It's horrible being jealous, but I really am. I get quite upset when people who aren't overdue are having their babies! :cry: It's not fair :hissy:

I've yet again lost a huge chunk of plug/bloody show. I mentioned to the mw yesterday how it seems to be neverending (been losing bits of it for a good 2 weeks now!) but she didn't seem concerned. I just wish that having a bloody show meant that labour was imminent, cause then I'd know something was happening at least!

I've now resigned myself to the fact I'm going to have to be induced. I'm so disappointed, cause I won't get my waterbirth, and I just know I'll take more pain medication than I would have otherwise. Sigh. At least she'll be out for sure in a few days though :)


----------



## classyburd

Yes i am trying so hard not to get jealous but i cant help it.

I was too planning a water birth and that will be out the window if he dont come before tuesday. I was told the only thing i would be allowed to do if i was induced was sit in the bath for periods of time :(


----------



## Monkeh

I have no idea what I'll be allowed to do. I'm going to be in a completely different hospital and I don't know what they offer. I haven't even seen round it, except the ward when I was visiting my cousin a few weeks ago. :(

I've tried everything to get her out too. Did the EPO thing yesterday after sweep, but that hasn't started anything off. she better get her little butt out here within 3 days or I won't be happy! :lol:


----------



## classyburd

How do you do the EPO thing, feel bit wierd putting things up there but needs must i feel hahaha


----------



## Monkeh

Well I read that you should put 3-4 capsules as close to the cervix as you can. I burst all mine open though and just syringed the actual oil up there, cause I didn't fancy having bits of the coating come out the next day :sick: lol. 

Felt like a right idiot doing it, but figured it was worth a try! 

If you're going to use the full capsules, I'd recomment making a hole/cut in them somewhere so the oil comes out quicker.


----------



## classyburd

Thanks hun, people have said it has to be done at night-time, is that right or can i go pop a pill now? lol


----------



## Monkeh

I do it at night, but I don't see why you couldn't do it now.


----------



## kirsty x

might sound like a stupid question but when you lose your plug, does this thin ur cervix?


----------



## Missy

Nothing happening after all I don't think......pain's gone off and I'm now thinking that the tiny little bit of blood was more due to letting my OH have his wicked way last night! lol 
Back to 'normality' then :blush:


----------



## ecossaise74

Sorry Missy for your false alarm... Won't be false forever ;-)
Dreams, induction is normally around 10-14days, they don't get over. After it depends on their book and your health condition (they do monitor more the baby once you're overdue) on when exactly. The week after you're due you need to sit down with your mw and make sure you book you. You'll probably be offered a sweep at 41 before getting induced but it's optional... I didn't take it!!

Hey girls, I'm 7days overdue lol!! A part from some hormones and aches and pains (almost nothing) I feel great!! Monkeh, Classyburd, I'm actually looking forward to my induction. It's so cool and reassuring for me. Because I never had contractions before so it's gonna start I'll be surronding by a medical team that would be able to tell me if this is it or if that was my water.... It's like a step by step birth giving for dummies I love it!! Plus all our families will be at the cafe downstairs and I'll have my mum and partner with me!! It's nice cause you're fine when you arrive and after then you have everything there to make you feel better once you're in pain!!
And at least I never had false alarm or pains for nothing lol!!!
I think I'm allowed to have the water birth in my hospital even if I'm induced, but I'll definitely will check that twice!!

Hope everyone is ok?!


----------



## Missy

Thanks Ecossaise...why didn't you have the sweep? I had only recently heard of that option. What does it do?


----------



## dreams

So i potentially have another 16 days left! thats ages!

I can see what you mean about having an induction though. You'll be in safe hands from the start and you'll definitely know what's going in instead of thinking 'is this it?'


----------



## Dustyx

Hi thereI have been unable to log online for sometime now as my laptop broke and then forgot my login details by the time I got a new laptop.Just to let you know Xavier Henry arrived 10th May at 22.33 weighing 6lbs 15ozs only a day late had him in Andorra pleased with the hospital here.We are both doing well although still struggling with the breastfeeding getting better every day though Glad to be back on line though sorry I have been out of touch Love Dustyx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Dusty! Wow, another boy......................

Thats 30 boys
16 girls! x


----------



## Mama1985

Make that 17 girls!!! Molly May is finally here!!! 

Woohoo, I'll post pics back later, erm quick question, should I put the birth story here or the actual birth story thread?


----------



## Dustyx

Oh well done Mama 1985 thats a lovely name I like it.gemma lou how long you got left a couple days must be?How are you feeling? dustyx


----------



## kirsty x

mama u post it on the birth announcements


----------



## Becca L

Ecossaise, you seem to happy and chilled about the induction that I'm not sure whether I ought to burst your bubble or not, but it seems that your hospital has only told you the good stuff!

If you want to see some of the risks, have a look at this website: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/labourcomplications/inducedlabour/

But maybe you'd just rather carry on with only the positives, which is totally fair enough!


----------



## classyburd

I was told there is higher risk of c-section with induction and the pains are stronger because they are falsely brought on


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mama1985 said:


> Make that 17 girls!!! Molly May is finally here!!!
> 
> Woohoo, I'll post pics back later, erm quick question, should I put the birth story here or the actual birth story thread?

Congratulations Mama1985! Enjoy Molly May! :baby::happydance: x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Dustyx said:


> Oh well done Mama 1985 thats a lovely name I like it.gemma lou how long you got left a couple days must be?How are you feeling? dustyx

My due date is Thursday but I don't see little one coming any time soon. I feel fine in myself, a bit fed up though as I have had so many pains and contractions for a week which get down to 3 minutes apart and then stop. I've even had pains in the night which I have woken up to and got all excited, so now I just fob everything off and put it down to my body practising and the baby not being ready. How are you enjoying being mum? :hugs: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Good luck to the rest of the May Mummies, hope your babies don't leave you waiting too long!!!

Now off to the postnatal section...!!!

xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I just wanted to say good morning to everyone and say that I hope you are all ok. :hugs: Can you believe there are only 6 days left in May......:dohh:........come on may babies, the clue is in the word MAY Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good Luck to you all, lets hope some more may babies make an appearance very soon.:happydance:
here is wishing lots of labour dust to us all!!!!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::
:hug::hugs:

Also best of luck to classyburd for tomorrow, I have posted you a message on the overdue may thread! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## dreams

I'm due tomorrow and i still have no signs that she's coming soon. I'm extremely tired constantly but thats about it. 

I don't think there's many of us left on this thread now, its so quiet!


----------



## classyburd

Aww thanks Gem, still no sign of him coming naturally and im absolutely shitting myself bout tomorrow if im honest, but am so uncomfy now am just gonna go with it :)

Hope you and the rest of the may mummys are ok


----------



## Emsy26

:dust::dust::dust:Congrats Magic, Dusty and Mama1985 xoxox

Good Luck for Tomorrow Classy hun xox

Lots of Labour Dust to you all xoxoxo
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Emsy26

GemmaLou, i looked through the names that you haven't got sexes for. I know faille had little girl 28th April. so how many girls is that? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

30 boys
17 girls........

I am getting terrible pains at the moment in my bumpy and getting tightenings and back ache.................I just know its going to be a false alarm though, it will all stop in a few hours, my goodness its taking my breath away though. Other half is at work.........I don't know how bad to let it get before I ask him to come home cos I don't want to be the girl that cries wolf. Had false alarms/slow labour for a week now, its rediculous! Think I may go on contraction master for a bit.
Did anybody get really thirsty towards going into labour and lose their appetite? I just can't seem to drink enough and really struggle to find space to put my food. x


----------



## Gemma Lou

forgot to say, had my bloody show last sunday! Getting a few stabbing pains at the bottom of my spine every now and again too now x


----------



## Missy

Good Luck Classyburd! :)
Gemma Lou - We are due on the same day and I have also had a big drop in appetite but I don't know if this is a sign or not. I've had a bit of lower back pain and period type cramps on and off but nothing major. I would say that if you need your OH with you, call him. If it's a false alarm then so be it but you might feel more secure with him there in case.


----------



## maccy

Due tomorrow...I want her out now!!! No signs though, think she'll be a June bubs!


----------



## Emsy26

I definately lost my appetite a few days before going into labour with Theo. I really hope this is real Gemmalou, seems you have had many false alarms, just not fair on you. Come On Baby.....NO MRE GAMES xoxox


----------



## DolceBella

Good luck Clare!! And things sound good for you too Gemma!


----------



## Dustyx

Good luck gemma lou and Missy hope its a sign they are on thier way.I had a bloody show three days before Xavier arrived so maybe didnt notice thirst or appitite though im afraid fingers are crossed for you both xxx


----------



## classyburd

Ive had wierd aches today and felt quite sick, prob nerves for my induction though haha

am so nervous!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am getting the big pains about every 50 mins and they really take my breath away, I have gone really heavy between my legs and I have got a really painful right hip which has started since the pains have been coming.....


----------



## Monkeh

Anyone else's bub feel really really heavy? I'm literally having to hold the bump in my hands when I walk cause it's just too uncomfortable otherwise :(

I think I should just stay in bed/on the couch til she comes now :rofl:


----------



## classyburd

Yes Archie feels like a ten tonne weight!!!! lol


----------



## ecossaise74

Same here Monkeh and Classyburd, I#m walking like a granny it's terrible lol!!!

Today (well in 20mn) it's my big day... You too classyburd lol!! Good luck to us 

BeccaL, believe me I read everything there is to know about induction, the risks and stats but if women (overdue or not) all around the world, including in shacks and shit, are giving birth without problems, I'm sure I'll be ok at St Peters lol. 
I do think that induction is not that much to worry about.. Bubs has to come out anyway better in the hospital with competent people than at home boiling the sheets 
no?!

Good luck to everyone of you who are still here, not long now.. Can't believe my pregnancy is ending in few hours... I feel almost sad but I can't wait to meet my bundle of joy, a miniature of my hubby: sooooo cute lol!!

Take care all of you and lots of hugs and labour dust xx


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck Ecossaise xox

Can't wait for updates frm those of you who have inductions 2moz xx


----------



## holden_babez

Gemma Lou said:


> Did anybody get really thirsty towards going into labour and lose their appetite? I just can't seem to drink enough and really struggle to find space to put my food. x

Gemma - Good News... I DID!!

I only ate one peice of toast for brekkie and 1/2 a sandwich for lunch the day my waters broke (11pm that night)... and I drunk sooooooo much I was pee'ing all the time.. Like every half an hour... :happydance:

I do hope this is it for you mate... Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

Good Luck Ecco and Classy...

Hope you both have a quick labour...

Can't wait to meet your LO's..


----------



## classyburd

Thanks girls, doubt i will sleep tonight though :(


----------



## Emsy26

GOOD LUCK to our Induction Girlies xox
Hope to see Updates soon, I hope you both have quick labours xox


----------



## Monkeh

Good luck to those having inductions today! I probably won't be on to get updates til I come back from hosp myself. Going to be offline most of today then induction tomorrow at 2pm :wohoo:

There's definitely going to be another little surge of May babies over the next couple of days :D


----------



## maccy

Due date is here...nothing!!! 

Good luck to all you girlies being induced..we have some very lazy babies here in May!!


----------



## kmh2009

i think i have a pretty lazy baby. im still here. 17th mummy!!!
well ive had an awful weekend. 

i have been so ill. dizzy, sick, lightheaded, shaky. midwife said it sounded like prelabour. I stuck that out for 2.5 days and then yesterday afternoon it all stopped and i feel fine. Still no baby. or even any signs of baby. lol

Induction is friday so im just gonna look forward to that now...its only 3 days away...

dont think i should even try and give anyone labour dust...mine is broken xxx

Good luck today ladies


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck for everyone having their inductions, doesn't look like it was my turn, got to 5 mins apart and then they all stopped at 9.30pm! Another false alarm! Due date in 2 days, so I don't think it will be here before then. Got the midwife this afternoon, going to see if she can tell me anything! x


----------



## Emsy26

Awww Gemma........well at least you know your LO is gearing up for the real thing xox


----------



## dreams

Good luck to the girls who are getting induced :hugs:

My due date is finally here and i very much doubt it she'll be arriving today. I haven't had any signs :(


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck to all the ladies being induced!! sorry it stopped Gemma, but hopefully your body is getting ready and it happens soon!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well I just got back from the midwife and she gave me an internal to see if all these false alarms are actually doing anything. She said my cervix is now central and that I am 2-3 cm dilated........is that good or not? Could I still be waiting in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Gemma Lou

oh, here is a geeky observation for you, you know how I noticed that alot of the boys are coming early, the 4 june babies which have arrived are all boys! x


----------



## Emsy26

Boys don't like to keep the ladies waiting.....such gents :rofl:

Girls are alot more stubborn....I have a 5 yr old girl and you can't get more stubborn than her xx


----------



## Monkeh

Yep the girlies are stubborn, or at least mine is anyway!! I'll be adding a girl to the stats very soon though :D


----------



## dreams

I noticed that too! Mines a little madam!


----------



## kmh2009

and i guess my lil boy has no excuse does he


----------



## Gemma Lou

update on classyburd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just had a text from classyburd........


Am still on antenatal. Had first gel at 9.30am and contractions are 3 minutes apart roughly. They are gonna examine me again at 7pm as I was only 1 cm dilated this morning. 
got tens on, contractions are a little bit pinchy.

I will update you when I know any more!


----------



## maccy

Gemma Lou said:


> Well I just got back from the midwife and she gave me an internal to see if all these false alarms are actually doing anything. She said my cervix is now central and that I am 2-3 cm dilated........is that good or not? Could I still be waiting in a couple of weeks?

Thats great hun 2-3cm is fab!!! Don't think you'll be long at all!!!


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello may mummies,
:happydance: I had my baby boy :happydance:
Tyler Jay born at 5:30pm by C section weighing 7lbs30z :cloud9:
Thankyou to KMH2009 for updating for me, i had a really bad day as very slow progress on the 19th, sorry i had taken so long to get onto you guys, i have been without internet, AHHH 
But im here now and so is he, and i am soo happy and will do birth story sooon x [p.s can someone update me in the name? pleaseee? or am i too late?]


----------



## bethyb

aww well done sweetheart :)


----------



## Missy

Congrats Abblebubba!!! :happydance:


----------



## Becca L

Good news about Classyburd.

I went to the hospital today for scan at 40 + 3. Baby is massive - 9 pounds 14 plus or minus a pound (don't like the plus side of that very much!) Induction not booked in until Friday 5 June. So that's a maximum of eleven more days of swollen ankles and feeling like a stranded whale. I'm trying just to feel happy that the baby's fine but it feels like a helluva long time! 

The midwife couldn't even do a sweep because my cervix was so far back so I doubt if I'm going to go naturally.


----------



## holden_babez

Abblebubba said:


> Hello may mummies,
> :happydance: I had my baby boy :happydance:
> Tyler Jay born at 5:30pm by C section weighing 7lbs30z :cloud9:
> Thankyou to KMH2009 for updating for me, i had a really bad day as very slow progress on the 19th, sorry i had taken so long to get onto you guys, i have been without internet, AHHH
> But im here now and so is he, and i am soo happy and will do birth story sooon x [p.s can someone update me in the name? pleaseee? or am i too late?]

CONGRATES ABBLEBUBBA!!! :hugs:


----------



## maccy

Congrats Abblebubba!


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats Hunny xox
He looks so sweet looking at your avatar xx

Dolcebella does the updating on the thread hunny, do you mean on the list (page 1)?, pm her, when she logs i'm sure she'll do it for you. xx


----------



## Monkeh

It's induction dayyyyyy :wohoo:


----------



## Becca L

Good luck with the induction, Monkeh.

Who else is still waiting for their May baby?

I went to the hospital yesterday for scan at 40 + 3. Baby is massive - 9 pounds 14 plus or minus a pound (don't like the plus side of that very much!) Induction not booked in until Friday 5 June. So that's a maximum of eleven more days of swollen ankles and feeling like a stranded whale. I'm trying just to feel happy that the baby's fine but it feels like a helluva long time!


----------



## Missy

I'm still waiting but due date is not til tommorow. No real signs yet either!


----------



## kmh2009

still waiting aswell. induction on friday xx


----------



## dreams

I have a MW appointment in half hour so i'm killing time right now. I'm dreading it to be honest, i just know she's going to say that i've made no progress and i'm going to have to wait 2 weeks to meet my little girl :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good Luck Monkeh!

Has anyone else been told if their cervix is still too far back, if its moved central and how far dilated they are yet?


----------



## meztisa

My due date is this Friday. I am sooooooo ready to get this baby out of me!


----------



## Gemma Lou

wow, just realised we have had 3 babies arrive on their due date! What well behaved babies! x


----------



## holden_babez

Monkeh said:


> It's induction dayyyyyy :wohoo:

GOOD LUCK!!! 

:hug:


----------



## holden_babez

Gemma Lou said:


> wow, just realised we have had 3 babies arrive on their due date! What well behaved babies! x

That is pretty good for us May Mummies... Considering only "5%" of babies actually come on their due date

Well done Lo's and Mummies


----------



## holden_babez

dreams said:


> I have a MW appointment in half hour so i'm killing time right now. I'm dreading it to be honest, i just know she's going to say that i've made no progress and i'm going to have to wait 2 weeks to meet my little girl :(

Good Luck at your appt, I hope you dont have to wait another 2 weeks to meet your LO... FX :hug:


----------



## magicvw

Hey all

Edward was born 3 days early on 23rd May! Birth was pretty painful - have put the story up but don't read if you're sqeamish!


----------



## Gemma Lou

What a gorgeous picture. Congratulations magic x


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats Again Magic xox

Good Luck Monkeh xxx


How you feeling gemmalou? xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi Emsy...

I'm ok, don't feel any different really. Tummy been having lots of tightenings, a couple have been painful. Have the odd period pain/ache and can feel movement down below, and have lost alot of mucus "stuff " pretty much each time I have a wee.
Feel very very tired today and seem to lack any va va voom, so I have just listened to my body and relaxed most of the day. Really lost my apetite now and as for acid reflux.......other than that, feel pretty much the same x


----------



## holden_babez

Gemma Lou said:


> Hi Emsy...
> 
> I'm ok, don't feel any different really. Tummy been having lots of tightenings, a couple have been painful. Have the odd period pain/ache and can feel movement down below, and have lost alot of mucus "stuff " pretty much each time I have a wee.
> *Feel very very tired today *and seem to lack any va va voom, so I have just listened to my body and relaxed most of the day. *Really lost my apetite now* and as for acid reflux.......other than that, feel pretty much the same x

sounding good for you gemma... 
good luck again xxx
:hug:


----------



## Emsy26

I hope something happens 4 u soon hunny, u r having all the signs xxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks for all the well wishes and congratulations, me and baby tyler are doing greeeeat! :)
he's such an angel, sleeps from 12 midnight until 3am then he wakes up and gurggles a bit but no crying! for a feed bless him, then back to sleep until 7am no trouble 
I am on cloud nine never thought i would do it!!
Congrats to Dolce who had her baby on same day as me hunn =]
and to every other new may mummies =]]
To all the mummies still waiting i will scream on your behalf :hissy: get these babies out!! not much of may left !!!
*off i trott to write my birth story and start my parenting journal and finish my preggo one AHHH :)*


----------



## kmh2009

hmmm ive had pains in my lower bump and back on and off throughout the day, they are worse now than this morning but not painful atall. (if that makes sense) i think they r starting to get slightly uncomfortable now though. have had loads of tightenings today aswell....3-4 every hour for the whole day i would say....


anyone have labour start like this or were your first contractions painful?


----------



## Abblebubba

Sounds hopeful KMH2009 this may be it for you?
I could update after all maybe lool come on baby come out noww!! dont make poor mummy go to induction aaand abblebubbas excitedabout updating sooo come before friday :blush: xx
Everyones evenings OK?


----------



## Gemma Lou

period type pains seem to be getting stronger although not really painful, but I know when I get each lot.....its turned from a general ache for hours into coming in waves...........bump is tightening well with each one too............its the hardest I have ever felt it. Also had loads more "mucus" stuff come away when I wee, how much of it is there???????????? Sorry to be gross, but its so thick, stringy and sticky, its bizzare!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just had a nice hot bath to see if it would get things going. Don't know what to do now, don't know if I should get energetic or rest whilst I can incase this is it?


----------



## holden_babez

kmh2009 said:


> hmmm ive had pains in my lower bump and back on and off throughout the day, they are worse now than this morning but not painful atall. (if that makes sense) i think they r starting to get slightly uncomfortable now though. have had loads of tightenings today aswell....3-4 every hour for the whole day i would say....
> 
> 
> anyone have labour start like this or were your first contractions painful?

earlier on the same nite my waters broke i was having contractions about 20 minutes apart until my hind waters went 4 hours later.. they felt just like BH, just slightly more tighter across my bump.. IYKWIM...
i didnt start having pains until about 3am the following morning n had chelsea @ 8am that same morning...

so not everyone gets painful contractions sraight away...

good luck !!!

skye :hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

still getting pains this morning..............do they mean anything or is this baby just tormenting me?!?!?!?

Hope everyone else is ok.....this thread seems to be getting a bit quiet now. Can't believe there are 3 days left in May after today, come on babies!


----------



## kmh2009

morning everyone, 
still here....false alarm yesterday. It built up and was getting quite painful just before bed. i managed to get to sleep and have woke up this morning with nothing.....!!! Still getting some BH but no pain. 
My cheeky monkey tricked me again.

well, going in for my induction tomorrow evening and the reality has hit me....im terrified!!

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Not that I am jealous or anything...........but there is another June Mum having her baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmh2009

do you have an induction date gemma?


----------



## Missy

Aww Gemma. Sounds like you're getting all the right signs anyway. My due date today and not a hint yet, although she has been moving less the last couple of days and seems to have changed position a bit so we'll see.


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Abblebubba, Magicvw and sarah0108!!

still have a few late may mommies! Hope your babes come soon!

Gemma I hope this is the beginning for you! I'd personally rest labor takes alot out of you and if its real rest won't make the contractions stop :)

Oh and during labor my cervix was still high and posterior (I think the doc said) but within an hour it came down and did what it was suppose to :p


----------



## kmh2009

hi all, im going in tomorrow night for my induction. ive got 2 text buddies; one is in hospital herself and the other is unable to update for me this weekend. 

Anyone in UK fancy being a last minute text buddy for me?

thanks

xx


----------



## Missy

Hi kmh....I will if I can although it's my due date today so can't guarantee I won't be in hospital too (no sign yet though), but PM me if you want me to :)


----------



## dreams

oh i'm really fed up now :( i can't take potentially another 1 1/2 weeks of this!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am still here........nothing happening.........apart from the normal aches and pains that I have been having for weeks! 


anyway, enough about me..........................

CONGRATULATIONS TO CLASSYBURD!!!!!!!!!!!!
Archie Harrison Want was born early hours of this morning at 1.30 am weighing 7 pounds and 3 ounces!

Mummy, Daddy and Baby are all well! Bless her, can you believe she was started off at 9.30 am on the 26th of May! Good things come to those who wait though!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I think we are up to 33 boys and 19 girls x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Great news about monkeh........bit of a surprise though that it was a boy! x


----------



## Missy

Update for kmh:

She just had first gel and a sweep. They think she's going to need a few doses.


----------



## Gemma Lou

please can you update classyburds info?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Just found this from Ninewest who was due 31st of May ..........

Our precious little one arrived.

Coco Arabella Poet arrived on 28th May, at 6.20pm, weiging 6lbs 2oz, and measuring 20".

I will post some pictures in a few hours, we are totally besotted at the moment!

Thank you for all your support!

Ally, Adam and Coco x


----------



## Missy

Update for kmh at 7.30am ish:

Been having contractions since 1am, just had show, been given pethidine and waiting to be examined.

As for me, I'm still just waiting for anything!! :rofl:


----------



## maccy

Still here too!! May babies only have today and tomorrow now..so cmon will ya!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

oh my goodness, I have just seen that one of the June mums was given a sweep at 38 weeks! Some of the May Mums had difficulties persuading the midwives to do it at 40 weeks! No wonder they are popping their babies already! 

I can't believe there is only one day left in May....................still no major signs today so I think mine will be a June baby! x


----------



## kirsty x

im officially 9 days overdue and no sign of my LO im definately going to be a june mummy, am i the most overdue now?


----------



## maccy

kirsty - I think you may just be...poor you..I am struggling at 4 days over!!!

Gemma-lou - Can't believe someone got a sweep at 38 weeks, I may not even get one at my 40+6 apt on Mon..they said their unsure whether I will get one...WTF!!! I was hoping the sunshine would encourage these babies out...no such luck!!

So who have we got left then.

Me
Gemma Lou
Kirsty
Dreams
Missy


----------



## Missy

I'm booked in for induction on 7th June but midwife doesn't think I will still be waiting by then. Absolutely no sign at all of anything happening yet though!


----------



## Gemma Lou

My midwife won't book me in for my induction until I am 41 weeks! How crap is that!!!!!!!!Like you though Missy, I should be the 7th of June, but my friend got turned away from the hospital 3 days on the trot because they were "too busy"! So if thats the date they give me I won't get my hopes up!

Maccy, I can't believe there are so few of us left.........I really want this baby in May and its just not going to happen is it! Parents are camping locally as they were hoping their grandchild would be here by now........so we're off to theirs for a BBQ tonight!!

I feel so grumpy and fed up and as for the bump, it is sooooooooooo uncomfortable now, sleeping is just mission impossible.


----------



## Gemma Lou

I've just noticed baby and bump is going off line at midnight tonight, so we won't know if anybody has gone into labour!!!!!! Come on babies, roll on before then, lets get some waters popping and some twinges starting!
What sexes have we got left? I'm on team yellow and everyone thinks because I have gone over that it will be a little girl! I am sure I am having a boy!


----------



## kirsty x

i hope they dnt turn ppl away, i dnt think they can turn me away because im nt gtin induced until 14 days over and they cnt leave u longer than tht can they?


----------



## dreams

kirsty x said:


> i hope they dnt turn ppl away, i dnt think they can turn me away because im nt gtin induced until 14 days over and they cnt leave u longer than tht can they?

Hope not!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Monkeh :)


----------



## maccy

I'm having a girl...or should be anyway...lol

Off to the hospital tomorrow to find out whats happening, hopefully I'll get a sweep and they'll book me in soon. 

Anyone go in the night? Last chance today May babies!!!


----------



## kirsty x

maccy said:


> I'm having a girl...or should be anyway...lol
> 
> Off to the hospital tomorrow to find out whats happening, hopefully I'll get a sweep and they'll book me in soon.
> 
> Anyone go in the night? Last chance today May babies!!!


no chance of me going lol 10days over and nothing grrrrr well im going to the hospital 2mra to check all is well with LO hopefully i can persuade them nt to leave me longer and induce me then... any tips i could use? lol im already plannin on complainin about my bruised and swollen feet, neva endin back ache n my downstairs feels so bruised.... oh and the fact I WANT MY BABY :rofl:


----------



## maccy

Cry :cry: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I may try that tomorrow too!!! :rofl:


----------



## kirsty x

maccy said:


> Cry :cry: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I may try that tomorrow too!!! :rofl:



haha i may have to try tht 1, i was nearly cryin when my mw told me i wouldnt be gtin indfuced until 14days over.... the silly cows advice was to go for a run on the field.... yer sounds like a gd idea with my big heavy bump n swollen feet


----------



## Gemma Lou

nothing new here x


----------



## Missy

No news here either. Curry tonight then! lol


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats to the May Mummies that have popped xox
What a surprise for Monkeh eh? May is the month for boys xx


Hope those overdue pop soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Was I reading wrong or have July mummies started popping too? xx


----------



## maccy

OMG Emsy your right...3 July mums...how depressing is that for us still waiting!!!!


----------



## dreams

July? oh no way!! :(:(:(

nothing new to report here. 3 days until i see MW next.

looks like were having june babies then


----------



## Abblebubba

Come on may babies what are you doing to these poor mummies of yours!! 
Congratulations to all the new mummies since i was last on, i hope motherhood is good for youu :)
Did KMH2009 have her baby?
I can't believe july mummies have gone already. Hugs to you all i feel for youu x


----------



## Missy

Update from KMH:


Baby boy born yesterday at 13:08. Zachary, 5lb, 13. Have to stay in hospital for a few days as baby has possible infections.


----------



## snettyb

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies XX

Hope all you over due may mummies are ok and that your babies come very very soon!! Being overdue is awful. xx


----------



## holden_babez

Missy said:


> Update from KMH:
> 
> 
> Baby boy born yesterday at 13:08. Zachary, 5lb, 13. Have to stay in hospital for a few days as baby has possible infections.


CONGRATULATIONS :hug:

Sorry to all u may mummies who have not had their bubs yet.. hoopefully they will be here soon.. ((((((((((( hugz)))))))))))))))


----------



## Ninewest

I had my little girl, Coco Arabella Poet, on Thursday 28th May!


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats KMH and Ninewest xox


hows you overdue mummies doing? xox


----------



## maccy

Congrats KMH and ninewest.

So 40+6 today, went to the hospital i am booked for induction on Thursday. Think they taking me in sooner rather than later cause I went 14 days over with my first and had three day induction!! 

They attempted a sweep but my cervix was too high and far back so that was a big no no, so looks like she's not coming till Thurs!!! 

Hows rest of you doing?


----------



## Emsy26

Good Luck for Thursday Maccy xox


----------



## Monkeh

Yayy I'm back with my baby BOY!! Who saw that one coming, eh? :lol:

Had a brill labour, despite induction taking days. Gas and air is AMAZING! :rofl:


----------



## maccy

Congrats Monkeh!!! He's a stunner!!!

I'm guessing as we haven't heard from Dreams and Kirsty or Gemma Lou that they may have gone in??? Hope so girlies! x


----------



## Missy

Congrats Monkeh!!!

I'm still here and waiting!! lol

Has anyone used a Tens machine by the way? And was it any good? I've hired one....if I ever get to use it that is!! :rofl:


----------



## MamaK

Congrats ninewest,

AND congrats to my 17th May buddies - KMH, Monkeh and ecossaise74!!!!!!!!! Our babies are all here at last!!!!

And Monkeh, I cant imagine how much of a shock that must have been, but Dexter is SUCH a cutie and I LOVE his name :cloud9:

xxxxxx


----------



## Missy

Update for KMH:

Little boy is still ill in hospital and on iv antibiotics for at least another 5 days. He is going to have a lumbar puncture today as well so worried.


----------



## Emsy26

:hugs: to kmh........thinking of you and your LO hunny xox


Congrats Monkeh, he is adorable...what a shock, did you buy girls stuff or neutral stuff? xx


----------



## snettyb

My thoughts are with kmh and her LO. Good luck maccy for thursday, lets hope you go into labour on your own tho. Wow monkeh, what a shock! What went through your head wen they said boy? He's lovely by the way. xx


----------



## Abblebubba

CONGRATULATIONS KMH2009 :hugs: AND ALL NEW MUMMIES.
KMH2009 my thoughts are with you and Zachary at this time and i hope you get him home real soon. 

all over due mummies guess it is june babies for you all, :hissy: on your behalf 

As for me and Tyler well he is 2 weeks old today :) and has had the health visitor out to check on him, his weights went from being born at 7lbs3oz to 6lbs10oz to 6lbs13 1/2oz to today when he is 6lbs15. She really wanted him to e back at his birth weight by now buuut she says he looks fine and will check him next week, he also got measured he is 51cm after being 2 weeks early when he was born 2 weeks ago. 

Lots of love on this very sunny day x


----------



## dreams

I went into labour at 5am yesterday and had Ffion at 3.28pm yesterday. 

What were the chances of this forum being down for maintance and i hadn't charged my phone? lol. I wasn't prepared at all!

I said i'd have a june baby but i didn't think she'd arrive on the 1st day of the month :)


----------



## **angel**

been so hectic so only now gettin on ere!!

i had aby Kaleb last monday (25th) 8lb 2oz...had waterbirth but ended up with 3rd degree tear so was admitted 2 theatre!! but discharged myself next day!! 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/kerrylou21/Kaleb/S1051219.jpg

xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations ladies!!! Kmh thinking of you - hope your LO is better soon!!

Good luck to the ladies still waiting! Hope you don't have to wait TOO long!


----------



## maccy

Congrats Dreams and Angel!

Thats fab!!!


----------



## bethyb

HEY ALL. sorry not been on for ages just been so busy with little lady and zac :)
lovely to see we are all finally dropping :)
love and congrats to all xxx


----------



## Missy

Congrats Dreams and Angel. 
Who else is still waiting apart from me?? I'm 40.6 tomorrow and no sign at all yet!!


----------



## maccy

Me...i just posted to see if there were any others. 40 +8 today..induction tomorrow..whens yours Missy?


----------



## Emsy26

He's adorable angel xox

It's very quiet in here now.....Good Luck to all those with inductions booked xox


----------



## Monkeh

Emsy26 said:


> Congrats Monkeh, he is adorable...what a shock, did you buy girls stuff or neutral stuff? xx

I have a house full of pink things :lol: Lesson learned: Never trust gender scans :rofl:



snettyb said:


> Wow monkeh, what a shock! What went through your head wen they said boy? He's lovely by the way. xx

Well they were non-commital about gender for days. Although he's blatantly a boy, when he was born he was severely swollen and that coupled with the hypospadias meant they couldn't say gender cause of his 'ambiguous genitalia'

When the consultant checked him a couple of days later though and said he was defo a boy, I'd already figured that out for myself :lol: It is a shock, but in the end it doesn't matter and I wasn't too hung up on gender as long as he was healthy and I got him home!


----------



## Emsy26

Anyone heard from Gemmalou, surely she must of had lil one by now, haven't seen her here for a while............


----------



## Emsy26

You didn't do a pink nursery did you? :rofl:

I was worried bout Theo turning out to be a girl as I had bought all blue, but like you say so long as they are healthy it doesn't matter xx


----------



## Missy

Maccy, Good luck for tomorrow. I'm booked in for Sunday!


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck girls for inducion :)


----------



## classyburd

Am gonna text Gem Lou now, see if anything has happened.
Will update later


----------



## Emsy26

Thx classyburd xxxxxx


----------



## classyburd

Texted before but heard nothing back as of yet.

Hope all is well


----------



## viejita

I'm still waiting too....was due on 29th May.


----------



## Missy

Viejita,
Have you been given a date for induction yet? Mine is Sunday but I really hope I won't need it. She's just a chilled out babe and she'll come when she's ready I think :)


----------



## HaRLeQuiN

I just wanted to update everyone that I had my baby on May 27th which was my due date. I just posted a seperate thread with pictures. So mark me off the list! YAY!!!!! =)


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats to the May mummies still popping!!


----------



## kmh2009

just to say i'm home with baby zachary (started a new thread) havent got around to posting pics yet. 

Congratulations to all the May mummys who have had their babies since i've been away

xx


----------



## Missy

Hi Kirsty,
Glad you are home and Zachary is well! :)

I had my little girl...Sapphire...on Sunday night, 7lb 13. Yayyyyy!! :happydance:

Was I the last May Mummy to pop?

Have we all moved to a new thread now?


----------



## Emsy26

We don't have a thread, would be good to get a may mummies thread over in baby & toddler though, so we can all keep in touch and see how our LO's are getting on.

Big Congrats Hun, gorgeous name xxx


----------



## Jexer72

Hi ladies - just to let you know that Jessica Lucy Mae was born on 8 June 2009 at 4.30pm. 

It was hard going - 31 hr labour with epidural, pethadin and gas and air. Unfortunately Jessica's head was stuck and I didn't dilate past 8cms so I had to have a C section. It was a difficult time but definitely worth it once she had arrived safe and sound.

She was a hefty 9lb 13oz. See pics attached. :cloud9:

Good luck to anyone yet to have their LO who is reading this.

Thank you so much to all who have been replied to my posts.

This forum is a must to any pregnant lady and I will recommend it to everyone. I will continue to use the forum with some of my daft new mum questions which no doubt will crop up. 

Over and out for now. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00279.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC00271.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 0









DSC00260.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Missy

Congrats Jexer :) x


----------



## kmh2009

i def think we should set up a may section in the baby and toddler though, great to see how everyone is getting on xx

congrats to the last few that have had their LO's
xx


----------



## kmh2009

made a thread in the babies and toddler section


----------

